# KAKALAK "A Todo Costo" Build Up



## KAKALAK

Well this is my build up of my 86 Cutlass Supreme. I named it "A Todo Costo" translated to english "At All Cost". Ive had this car for going on 5 years and its still not finished. :uh: I was single when I got the car but got married shortly after which you know your outlook changes slightly. I've moved 7 times since owning the car, Got married, had 3 kids, and not to mention all the problems that come with those. I am going to get this car done one way or another. So thats why i named it what I did.


----------



## Mark

a hole saw for the cylinders. a drill and a cut off wheel for the rack. and a smooth sweep cut on the arms (or just extend). would help in the clean department. also on the rack bar, if you would get some small tube. hole saw some holes on the bar, put in the tube, weld it in smooth them down. 
but at any rate, fun stuff :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

I am making the rack so that it can be taken out when I go to get the frame wrapped, and i know it needs some cleaning up, everything that was done to it as far as the install goes except for the batt. racks was done in a hurry due to me moving. 


I didnt get the thing about the tube, please explain


----------



## ROCK OUT

i cut my A arms with a jigsaw went through it like butter would help just to make it look cleaner, probably would've been a good idea to practice on scrap before welding on the car.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 27 2007, 07:10 PM~7788054
> *i cut my A arms with a jigsaw went through it like butter would help just to make it look cleaner, probably would've been a good idea to practice on scrap before welding on the car.
> *




I have before but it seems as if I dont weld for awhile Its like learning over for me. And as I said the install was done in the spare of the moment and with limited tools to work with.


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## topless65

most of these pics could be used in the HYDRAULIC WOW topic...sorry bro, but ask some people for help with ur install cuase if something breaks it could be very dangerous to ur safety and those around you..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 30 2007, 02:17 PM~7803524
> *most of these pics could be used in the HYDRAULIC WOW topic...sorry bro, but ask some people for help with ur install cuase if something breaks it could be very dangerous to ur safety and those around you..
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: Thats why the welds look like they do.. if it didnt go right the first time then I welded it again, I got my faith in it now. Just because it ugly doesn't mean it isn't strong


----------



## KAKALAK

still needs some grinding but ready to start making my tank mounts


----------



## KADILAKIN

:biggrin:


----------



## bdbob45

:thumbsup:


----------



## bdbob45

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 30 2007, 02:35 PM~7803653
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats why the welds look like they do.. if it didnt go right the first time then I welded it again, I got my faith in it now. Just because it ugly doesn't mean it isn't strong
> *


you tell homie! If you trust you welds that all that matters!


----------



## KADILAKIN

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## northwestG

those strokes look a lil rusty....? wont that fuk up the wall of the cylinder after a while... plus jus looks shitty...
rest of the setup looks alrgiht though


----------



## vengence

i was thinkin the same thing,those cylinders look a lil rusted and that aint good..


----------



## KADILAKIN

:biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

Yeah the cylinders look rusty , I need to get some emery cloth on them, they are only about two months old. And a note on the powerballs and how they are welded......I did that only to hold them temporary so that I could do the install and take it to a shop too complete the welding. :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@May 13 2007, 10:41 AM~7893661
> *those strokes look a lil rusty....? wont that fuk up the wall of the cylinder after a while... plus jus looks shitty...
> rest of the setup looks alrgiht though
> *





just the seal homie and I will remove it before I put the juice into service. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT.......GOOD LUCK WITH IT HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

did them last night, I need to cut down the stem when I determine how I want my pumps to sit, thinking about adding a mount for a third pump so that its there when I buy one :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

:thumbsup:


----------



## texmex

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

Just got them back from the fab shop, they are the brackets for my trailing arms. Still waiting on the Chrome Moly tubing, bungs and the jack screws. Only cost me 20.00 which isn't bad, then I have 80.00 in the other pieces above. Probably would of been cheaper to go with the ProHopper adjustables that are chromed but I dont think they are made out of good material as mine will be :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LA Homie

lets see a pic of the whole car homie


----------



## KAKALAK

just a 86' cutty with 3 different colors of primer on it. :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Welded my batt racks in.  



















My pump stands are welded an pumps bolted up! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Looking good homie.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 18 2007, 08:47 AM~8125686
> *Looking good homie.
> *



Thanks


----------



## LOWLYFE62

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jun 16 2007, 12:35 PM~8116239
> *Welded my batt racks in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pump stands are welded an pumps bolted up! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good homie :thumbsup: keep the pics comin :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good homie! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

damn image uploader didnt work, i'll post pics of my cutty soon!


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I know,,,,I know it needs some paint :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

good work homie, MOTIVATION :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

needs paint. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

TTMFT :0 :biggrin: Thanks guys


----------



## KAKALAK

Bolted my soleniods up, just lackin the battery cables to them from the batts and the to the motors :0


----------



## Unity_Jon

metal rusts quick where you are hey ? 

are you doing it outside in the rain or do you cool the metal down with water after welding it ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jul 2 2007, 08:33 AM~8217368
> *metal rusts quick where you are hey ?
> 
> are you doing it outside in the rain or do you cool the metal down with water after welding it ?
> *





no, I just accidently left the trunk open a couple times before I bolted everything up, and it rained , plus I live in Florida :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got all of my batts and will take a picture soon........So TTMFT one more time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

:0 what size are those wheels?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 5 2007, 11:14 AM~8238950
> *:0 what size are those wheels?
> *



Whats up Marcus,

14's :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 5 2007, 11:33 AM~8240062
> *Whats up Marcus,
> 
> 14's  :biggrin:
> *



who in the hell is Marcus...lol






14's on a g-body,,,,,eewwwwwwwwwwwww :loco: :barf: :nono: :buttkick: :guns: :thumbsdown: :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 5 2007, 02:32 PM~8240546
> * "Maurice" :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you dont like 14's,,,,,sounds like you have a little hateration in your game :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :biggrin:*


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 6 2007, 05:07 AM~8246437
> *
> What you dont like 14's,,,,,sounds like you have a little hateration in your game :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: uhhhhh...u got me there :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 6 2007, 05:00 PM~8249869
> *:uh: uhhhhh...u got me there :uh:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Took my back seat out and look what I found :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT


----------



## KADILAKIN

:thumbsup: TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## TAIB

looks goos man
the build its what i like the most


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Jul 12 2007, 10:53 AM~8291590
> *looks goos man
> the build its what i like the most
> *



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT :0


----------



## KAKALAK

just ordered my sunroof seal from the dealer so I will be replacing it soon :0







As you can see it needed replacing about 4 years ago! :uh:


----------



## tlc64impala

looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

My headliner was already out due to the previous owner tearin the shit out of it :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

And that is it until the dealer call's me, Its hard to believe that this seal is not available through an aftermarket source, and that you still have to go through the dealer,,,I mean come on the car is 21 years old... :burn: :burn: 125.00 :burn: :burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well got my seal,,124 dollars later,, shit pisses me off :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

Removed the old seal and waiting for a good cleaning


----------



## wired61

:biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8338968 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jul 18 2007, 07:52 PM~8340007
> *:biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry8338968  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: Check your email :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 27 2007, 03:41 PM~7786916
> *a hole saw for the cylinders.  a drill and a cut off wheel for the rack. and a smooth sweep cut on the arms (or just extend). would help in the clean department. also on the rack bar, if you would get some small tube. hole saw some holes on the bar, put in the tube, weld it in smooth them down.
> but at any rate, fun stuff :biggrin:
> *




Okay I got it, nobody will look under the batts, so I didnt put alot of effort in it


----------



## KAKALAK

Applied some on the seal too


----------



## KAKALAK

Worked my way all the way around and got it finished, Just need to trim some of the dried glue off with a razor and will be ready to go back in.













:0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

Nice this makes me think I can do mine with a little more research and effort. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jul 23 2007, 09:53 AM~8369677
> *Nice this makes me think I can do mine with a little more research and effort. uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Your caddy is coming along real good, When I replaced my motor I should of painted and detailed it


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 23 2007, 12:57 PM~8371351
> *Your caddy is coming along real good, When I replaced my motor I should of painted and detailed it
> *



Thanks, I hope to put it in the body shop and get my rust spots taken care of soon then lift it myself. I can't wait bc I haven't seen a lowlow in Tally in years. What sort of welder did you use? I'm still trying to find out out what to get cause I don't think I need a real expensive one bc I'm only doing my car but then again I don't want something that will break easily or not give me strong enough welds.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jul 30 2007, 02:54 PM~8427216
> *Thanks, I hope to put it in the body shop and get my rust spots taken care of soon then lift it myself. I can't wait bc I haven't seen a lowlow in Tally in years. What sort of welder did you use? I'm still trying to find out out what to get cause I don't think I need a real expensive one bc I'm only doing my car but then again I don't want something that will break easily or not give me strong enough welds.
> *





I used a 220V stick welder, I think it puts out 120 amps, It was good for me and never turned off. Shit go to Harbor frieght and get one real cheap! I got that Caddy from a woman in NC for 300.00 :biggrin: I originally went through her Husband to buy it for 1200.00, then I moved and didnt get it. Then I found out that he passed away so I sent my sister over there to see if she wanted to get rid of it. She said well what ever deal you and him had worked out is fine by me, so I told her that he told me 300.00 :biggrin: She was like that is fine!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


looks just like yours and its a 82'


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 30 2007, 05:18 PM~8429248
> *I used a 220V stick welder, I think it puts out 120 amps, It was good for me and never turned off. Shit go to Harbor frieght and get one real cheap!  I got that Caddy from a woman in NC for 300.00 :biggrin:  I originally went through her Husband to buy it for 1200.00, then I moved and didnt get it. Then I found out that he passed away so I sent my sister over there to see if she wanted to get rid of it. She said well what ever deal you and him had worked out is fine by me, so I told her that he told me 300.00 :biggrin:  She was like that is fine!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> looks just like yours and its a 82'
> *



cool got any pics?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Aug 1 2007, 10:25 AM~8445041
> *cool got any pics?
> *




I'll be getting some pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

So TTMFT one mo gain!!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ROCK OUT

you should sell me that trim that goes around the edge of the sunroof :biggrin: , you know were i can get one my shits missing, cars looking good by the way nice work so far :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Aug 9 2007, 05:31 PM~8514755
> *you should sell me that trim that goes around the edge of the sunroof :biggrin: , you know were i can get one my shits missing, cars looking good by the way nice work so far :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You wouldnt want mine its scratched all to shit


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Aug 9 2007, 05:14 PM~8515021
> *You wouldnt want mine its scratched all to shit
> *


thats alright sell it to me ill work my magic :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

LOOKIN GOOD BRO...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 9 2007, 06:46 PM~8515253
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO...
> *




thanks


----------



## KAKALAK

lavish Logos just got up with me and said that my holddowns are finished and that I should be getting them soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



well worth the wait :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## crucialjp

Came out nice. This was your first install?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Aug 21 2007, 10:41 AM~8604787
> *Came out nice. This was your first install?
> *




Yeah first one and when i do another one I will do things different, cause I had to go back and fix things during this build cause I didnt do it right. But practice makes perfect, and I wouldn't hesitate doing somebody elses car :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Aug 21 2007, 10:41 AM~8604787
> *Came out nice. This was your first install?
> *




You should start you a build topic :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

Right now I'm trying to get a welder so I can get some practice in. My plan is to do all my stress points and rack then do my body work and paint and after it comes out, sit my pumps and batts in so I can cruise. I will start my buildup once it goes in for paint that way there will be alot of progress shown at once. Do you have any advice that you can share on the install that you wish you would have known about b4 you started?


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Aug 22 2007, 12:09 PM~8615976
> *Yeah first one and when i do another one I will do things different, cause I had to go back and fix things during this build cause I didnt do it right. But practice makes perfect, and I wouldn't hesitate doing somebody elses car :biggrin:
> *



hey homie the cutty is looking good man


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 30 2007, 06:18 PM~8429248
> *I used a 220V stick welder, I think it puts out 120 amps, It was good for me and never turned off. Shit go to Harbor frieght and get one real cheap!  I got that Caddy from a woman in NC for 300.00 :biggrin:  I originally went through her Husband to buy it for 1200.00, then I moved and didnt get it. Then I found out that he passed away so I sent my sister over there to see if she wanted to get rid of it. She said well what ever deal you and him had worked out is fine by me, so I told her that he told me 300.00 :biggrin:  She was like that is fine!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> looks just like yours and its a 82'
> *




I think she talked to somebody else and they told her not to sell it for 300.00, because she wont return my phone calls


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Aug 23 2007, 02:38 PM~8625354
> *Right now I'm trying to get a welder so I can get some practice in. My plan is to do all my stress points and rack then do my body work and paint and after it comes out, sit my pumps and batts in so I can cruise. I will start my buildup once it goes in for paint that way there will be alot of progress shown at once. Do you have any advice that you can share on the install that you wish you would have known about b4 you started?
> *




Let me make a list and I'll get back at you!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Aug 24 2007, 03:24 AM~8630474
> *hey homie the cutty is looking good man
> *




Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Aug 24 2007, 11:36 AM~8632301
> *Let me make a list and I'll get back at you!
> *



cool cause I want it to go as smoothly as possible


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Aug 24 2007, 12:42 PM~8632348
> *cool cause I want it to go as smoothly as possible
> *


Yeah I am making a list to give you, its not long but good to know! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

list :twak:


j/k


----------



## KAKALAK

Been busy trying to make that money homie!  



I'll get to it asap  


Did you even get a welder yet?


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Aug 28 2007, 03:10 PM~8661936
> *Been busy trying to make that money homie!
> I'll get to it asap
> Did you even get a welder yet?
> *



No not yet, the city gave me a citation for working on it at my house so I had to get it registered and a tag for it. I figure since I spent money on it I want to drive it a little since I haven't taken it on the road yet, so I'm going to get the exhaust done then get it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Aug, 08:57 AM~8685006
> *No not yet, the city gave me a citation for working on it at my house so I had to get it registered and a tag for it. I figure since I spent money on it I want to drive it a little since I haven't taken it on the road yet, so I'm going to get the exhaust done then get it.
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got 2 Accumulators from a dude on EBAY for 100.00 and he through in about 10 fittings :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 5 2007, 11:29 AM~8720193
> *
> *




I seen that you were the last post, and I was like great I cant imagine what you put in here :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## KAKALAK

TTT


----------



## KADILAKIN




----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

looking good, your first welds look like mine right about now, but I can see you improved with practice I hope the same goes for me.. I think I'm gunna steal rack mount idea :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D

nice! i will be posting my first build pics soon. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks and you can steal my idea, I dont have it patented


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## tlc64impala

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Sep 15 2007, 08:23 AM~8795705
> *:thumbsup:
> *




Thanks


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74'

starting to look good bro


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 16 2007, 05:30 PM~8802577
> *starting to look good bro
> *




Thanks, I still have a long way to go


----------



## TrinityGarden

wut kind of welder should i use to do my setup? im a new to this and i wanna learn how to do it myself thx in advanced


----------



## TrinityGarden

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 30 2007, 05:18 PM~8429248
> *I used a 220V stick welder, I think it puts out 120 amps, It was good for me and never turned off. Shit go to Harbor frieght and get one real cheap! *


is this one good enough? Harbor Freight Welder 220V, 160 AMP


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Sep 20 2007, 12:47 AM~8829746
> *is this one good enough? Harbor Freight Welder 220V, 160 AMP
> *




I guess it would work, the cheaper welders have a low duty cycle, which means they cant run 100% of the time, I welded mine with a 220V 150Amp stick welder. Its a Merlin and I am pretty sure that it was a cheapo. But It did my setup and didnt cut off on me one time. But if your planning on lets say wrapping your frame you should look in to getting a good welder. But if your like me I just got mine to do little stuff and it works great. 


I dont think you will be unhappy with a little welder if you can atleast get one that is 100Amps or more......Good luck on your build, I didnt have any help and just looked at lowrider mags to see how it was done and if you know the basics of your suspension setup you should be fine.......Every now and again post on my topic to keep me at the top :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cam383rs

:biggrin: :biggrin: Lookin good bro...someone stole my car name str8 clownin :guns: We need to cruise again before you leave town.


----------



## TrinityGarden

its that the welder u used the whole time u did the installation?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Sep 20 2007, 10:29 PM~8837027
> *its that the welder u used the whole time u did the installation?
> *



Yeah, I'll see if I can remember to get a picture of it tonight :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Sep 20 2007, 09:57 PM~8836744
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Lookin good bro...someone stole my car name str8 clownin :guns:  We need to cruise again before you leave town.
> *




For shizzle dizzle :biggrin: :biggrin: Its creepin up fast :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Sep 17 2007, 05:57 AM~8807226
> *Thanks, I still have a long way to go
> *


i know that


----------



## crucialjp

TTT for ya, Any more work on the Cutty?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 9 2007, 07:34 AM~8264461
> *Took my back seat out and look what I found :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you tried welding the coins in :biggrin: looking good for your first time homie.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 21 2007, 02:47 PM~8841611
> *i know that
> *


I know you know, I just had to type something to get me back at the top :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Sep 21 2007, 02:34 PM~8842351
> *I know you know, I just had to type something to get me back at the top :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: Thats what i do with my thread :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 21 2007, 04:05 PM~8842146
> *looks like you tried welding the coins in :biggrin: looking good for your first time homie.
> *




I had to soak them coins in chrome wheel cleaner to get all that tar shit and 20 year old soda off of them :uh: But I am still not spending them :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

put a coin to the side and spend the rest :biggrin: .


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Page 3, all hell nah :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

any updates homie


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Oct 3 2007, 11:50 PM~8928503
> *any updates homie
> *



just moved to Kissimmee, FL , so I havent got anything done to date


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 12 2007, 08:21 PM~8988854
> *:0
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 12 2007, 08:22 PM~8988860
> *:scrutinize:
> *



No progress pics


----------



## LOWLAC91

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 6 2007, 08:17 AM~8942994
> *just moved to Kissimmee, FL , so I havent got anything done to date
> *


nice build up how you liking kissimmee so far,i work out there but stay in orlando


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Oct 14 2007, 03:44 PM~8998053
> *nice build up how you liking kissimmee so far,i work out there but stay in orlando
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 pm sent


----------



## Austin Ace

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Aug 8 2007, 06:42 AM~8501515
> *After shooting epoxy I went and shot some PPG 2K primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So TTMFT one mo gain!!
> *


Why didn't you prime up to the glass, even if its just for now?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 18 2007, 10:07 AM~9029144
> *Why didn't you prime up to the glass, even if its just for now?
> *



Because I went down to metal on alot of the bottom of the car, so I shot it with the epoxy first, and then you have to topcoat it within a week, and I couldnt get the bodywork done in that time so I 2K'd it so I didnt have to scuff it up.


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I got some good news.......



Personal Message
Lavish Re:Whats the hold up this time, Today, 05:40 PM 


LAVISHLOGOS.COM


Group: Members
Posts: 1,306
Member No.: 5,655
Joined: Jan 2003



I didn't get them shipped till today. I shipped USPS tracking number
371790000051859599 


--------------------

LAVISH LOGOS 
...........Its my Battery Hold Downs that I ordered back in march 


ttt Biotches :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

My holddowns should be here anyday now :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

just got my holddowns, I'll post pics tonight :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

:thumbsup: pics pics


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Oct 30 2007, 01:26 PM~9114497
> *:thumbsup: pics pics
> *



did you start your build topic yet


----------



## KAKALAK

Here they are after 7 months of waiting :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Next on the List is these Chromed from purextc











And this switch plate with the drama faces in the middle instead of the caddy crest















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme+Oct 31 2007, 10:58 AM~9121531-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are after 7 months of waiting :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Those look Real Nice Bro! **But why did it take 7 Months again???? * *I kinda fee bad I missed thatemil of your for those....You would have had them 6.5 Months ago!*
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-supreme_@Oct 31 2007, 11:05 AM~9121567
> *Next on the List is these Chromed from purextc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this switch plate with the drama faces in the middle instead of the caddy crest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Igot that Lil somthing from ya Bro! we gonna set it off with those Plates we gonna make for ya  and No 7 Months of waiing Time  

7 Months...dayum...2 more and I'd say he was GivingBirth to them Thangs  :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 30 2007, 02:40 PM~9115479
> *did you start your build topic yet
> *


nope wedding planning has taken all extra money so the lac is just sitting. My wedding is at the beginning of January so I hope to get back on it after that.


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 31 2007, 08:58 AM~9121531
> *Here they are after 7 months of waiting :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uffin: looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks, and good luck on the wedding :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

I was going to load some pics but Photobucket is down


----------



## KAKALAK

got the passenger side done, the drivers side is yet to come :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

:thumbsup: What color are you going to paint the cutty?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 2 2007, 12:53 PM~9139272
> *:thumbsup: What color are you going to paint the cutty?
> *



Something candy colored, so I can have all the Skeezers lickin on it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

got the other side done, so I'll post pics later :biggrin:


----------



## cam383rs

I see you changed your local... no more Pcola reppin' eh...lol. Those hold downs look real nice, I'm glad you cleaned the batts up and took those green decals off. Looks better that way. I'll email you the pics of the dash so far..didn't work on it this weekend spent both days in bed with stomach flu :angry: no fun.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Nov 4 2007, 08:55 PM~9153674
> *I see you changed your local... no more Pcola reppin' eh...lol. Those hold downs look real nice, I'm glad you cleaned the batts up and took those green decals off. Looks better that way. I'll email you the pics of the dash so far..didn't work on it this weekend spent both days in bed with stomach flu :angry: no fun.
> *



Thanks for page 10 homie.......I got the other one in just have to post pics, yeah that sucks about the flu :guns: :guns: :guns: thats what i think about the flu :biggrin: yeah send those pics so I steal your ideas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Pure Xtc

Should I post up pics of the completed switch plate? Pics don't do it justice!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 9 2007, 09:41 AM~9189669
> *Should I post up pics of the completed switch plate?  Pics don't do it justice!
> *




hell yeah,,,post them in here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






























































post them already :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

pics pics


----------



## Pure Xtc

Here you go homie...the Pump Plates are in for polishing and Plating dept Now..The switch Plate ready to go!!










Well????


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 9 2007, 09:29 AM~9189909
> *Here you go homie...the Pump Plates are in for polishing and Plating  dept Now..The switch Plate ready to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well????
> *



Nice


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 9 2007, 10:29 AM~9189909
> *Here you go homie...the Pump Plates are in for polishing and Plating  dept Now..The switch Plate ready to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well????
> *




F'n sweet :0 :0 :0 those turned out bad azz, I cant imagine what they will look like after they are done...............................Jas work your magic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

NICE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Nov 9 2007, 12:56 PM~9190897
> *NICE
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

those look nice homie...............


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Nov 9 2007, 01:23 PM~9191068
> *those look nice homie...............
> *




thanks I thought so :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin: to tha top one more 'gain :biggrin:


----------



## cam383rs

Those are real nice..maybe I can get the 8 ball engraved on mine for Str8 Clownin..thats copyrighted and pattened no one can use this name :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll email you the dash pics when I get the Cutty back so I can take pics of the new paint as well and email it to. Latter ttt for my dogg.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Nov 10 2007, 11:49 PM~9200758
> *Those are real nice..maybe I can get the 8 ball engraved on mine for Str8 Clownin..thats copyrighted and pattened no one can use this name :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I'll email you the dash pics when I get the Cutty back so I can take pics of the new paint as well and email it to. Latter ttt for my dogg.
> *




Yeah Jas can hook you up! Yeah i cant wait to see pics of your car after its done :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

page 2,,,,hell nah!!!!!!!!!! TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## TrinityGarden

is there a book out there that shows u how to do a suspension setup??? step-by-step


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Nov 15 2007, 11:23 AM~9233670
> *is there a book out there that shows u how to do a suspension setup??? step-by-step
> *


Just get the Science of Hydraulic Suspension, it's worth it, then just ask questions in the Hydraulic forum


----------



## crucialjp

atwttmftt


----------



## Pure Xtc

*TTT* for the Homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 15 2007, 07:00 PM~9236517
> *TTT for the Homie!
> *



sendin you some more funds soon


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 16 2007, 06:47 AM~9240260
> *sendin you some more funds soon
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 16 2007, 10:41 AM~9240968
> *
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TrinityGarden

i have a question... Do you have to take the body from the frame to install the hydraulics???


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Nov 19 2007, 03:46 AM~9257691
> *i have a question... Do you have to take the body from the frame to install the hydraulics???
> *



no, not at all


----------



## TrinityGarden

oh ok:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Nov 19 2007, 12:53 PM~9259115
> *oh ok:biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc

What you think Homie..no 8 month wait here


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Looks hella good, I am getting the money together still, holidays are hitting me harder than I thought.


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 21 2007, 07:14 AM~9272663
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Looks hella good, I am getting the money together still, holidays are hitting me harder than I thought.
> *


Do your thang..when your ready LMK!!!  Glad you like!  

You know How we DEEEEWWWWW!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 21 2007, 09:32 AM~9272921
> *Do your thang..when your ready LMK!!!    Glad you like!
> 
> You know How we DEEEEWWWWW!!
> *



Thanks, all my future Buisness is going to you big dogg


----------



## tlc64impala

Happy Thanksgiving homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Nov 22 2007, 11:22 AM~9281272
> *Happy Thanksgiving homie
> *



Right back at cha!!! How are things going in the Big "NC" I miss that place


----------



## KAKALAK

Got my Trunk popper in and installed









Took all my juice out to start it again









Grindin done the key hole and straightning it out from before when I didnt have a key so I ripped it out :uh: 




























So I'll post more pics of the build up as they come


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 25 2007, 07:41 PM~9302544
> *Got my Trunk popper in and installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took all my juice out to start it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grindin done the key hole and straightning it out from before when I didnt have a key so I ripped it out :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll post more pics of the build up as they come
> *



:0 :0 are you gonna change the trunk layout?


----------



## g-style

what up to all my G's out tha streetz










for more info & muzik check out www.myspace.com/therealdeazy 

one luv to car clubs


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 26 2007, 11:19 AM~9306978
> *:0  :0  are you gonna change the trunk layout?
> *




Nah not really, I got to fix the right tank mount cause it sat too close to the batteries and the hoses were rubbin, but I think I am goint to make some Fiberglass panels to change it up some, oh yeah and some hardlines so I dont have to worry that much about leaks.


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 26 2007, 02:49 PM~9308736
> *Nah not really, I got to fix the right tank mount cause it sat too close to the batteries and the hoses were rubbin, but I think I am goint to make some Fiberglass panels to change it up some, moh yeah and some hardlines so I dont have to worry that much about leaks.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 26 2007, 04:10 PM~9308814
> *:thumbsup:
> *




thanks for keepin me to the top :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

back ttt :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

Lookin good homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 27 2007, 10:58 AM~9315690
> *Lookin good homie!
> *




thanks big dogg


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Pyrit

What up with the spare tire well? You cut it out and rivet a piece of metal over the hole?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Nov 29 2007, 12:06 PM~9330906
> *What up with the spare tire well? You cut it out and rivet a piece of metal over the hole?
> *




yeah a street sign :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 29 2007, 03:37 PM~9332769
> *yeah a street sign :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Nov 30 2007, 10:49 AM~9339363
> *:roflmao:
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 1 2007, 12:13 AM~9345579
> *:0  lookin good homie  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie, got a long way to go :0


----------



## KAKALAK

I forgot to take a pic after I welded the key hole up but heres two after the fiberglass cloth and the filler, This is the last coat of filler for this area and I still have to sand it.


----------



## KAKALAK

to the top :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 3PumpdBlazer

Lookin great homie make sure you grind and clean b4 you weld, part of the reason your having problems is due to impurities from the rust your welding on top of. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 3PumpdBlazer_@Dec 5 2007, 10:36 AM~9378678
> *Lookin great homie make sure you grind and clean b4 you weld, part of the reason your having problems is due to impurities from the rust your welding on top of. Good Luck!!!!
> *



I did grind, most of my problem was that I havent done it alot an I needed more practice


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## GoodTimesFL

TTT......good work homes


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Dec 6 2007, 12:26 PM~9388240
> *TTT......good work homes
> *




thanks B


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 6 2007, 12:27 PM~9388247
> *thanks B
> *


take ur time homie...i am on my car


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Dec 6 2007, 12:30 PM~9388265
> *take ur time homie...i am on my car
> *



actually I have been taking my time but now its really time to get movin on it, I'm Majestics bound, homie  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 6 2007, 12:33 PM~9388283
> *actually I have been taking my time but now its really time to get movin on it, I'm Majestics bound, homie   :biggrin:
> *


ORALE ESE......I HOPE IT TUNRS OUT HOW U WANT IT????


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 2 2007, 09:06 AM~9137712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the passenger side done, the drivers side is yet to come :biggrin:
> *


hey homie where did u get the cutless sign :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

I got it from Lavish Logos but he doesn't do them anymore, well mass producing them, but look back into my posts and get up with Purextc he can make them.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 6 2007, 10:01 PM~9392864
> *I got it from Lavish Logos but he doesn't do them anymore, well mass producing them, but look back into my posts and get up with Purextc he can make them.
> *


ill see if i can ese....do u know if he as a cell so i can talk 2 him????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Dec 7 2007, 12:14 PM~9396784
> *ill see if i can ese....do u know if he as a cell so i can talk 2 him????
> *



Just look for Purextc, hes here


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 8 2007, 02:35 AM~9402465
> *
> *



 Thanks for the bump Homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT :0 one mor 'gain


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 9 2007, 12:23 PM~9409883
> *TTT :0 one mor 'gain
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 

Nice work.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 10 2007, 05:23 AM~9416033
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Nice work.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 9 2007, 08:05 PM~9412153
> *Primed the trunk where the key hole was at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I filled the hole that held the trim and hood ornament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started on my dash but will post pics of it later :biggrin:
> *


good work homes...


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks homie, just getting one step closer to paint :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimesFL

how can u put pics on here????....i need 2 show u somethin.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Dec 10 2007, 06:48 PM~9420093
> *how can u put pics on here????....i need 2 show u somethin.
> *



you need to sign up for like a photobucket account, then you can upload your personal pics to the site, then use the links that they give you and wahla


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## La Lo

nice shave work looks good :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 14 2007, 10:45 PM~9456634
> *nice shave work looks good :biggrin:
> *


and this is the guy that has been shavin cars for 25t years so u did a good job homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 14 2007, 10:27 PM~9456529
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *





thanks homie, trying to put a little work in between changin diapers and chasin kids :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Dec 14 2007, 10:45 PM~9456634
> *nice shave work looks good :biggrin:
> *



thanks B :biggrin:


----------



## J-VO

when you gonna let me put a lick on that bitch? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bigmonneyjay71_@Dec 15 2007, 12:24 PM~9459139
> *when you gonna let me put a lick on that bitch? :biggrin:
> *




stil got some work to do on it, just had the baby so things are kind of hard right now but hopefully it wont be long


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: supreme, lil angel






Whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 17 2007, 01:06 PM~9469707
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: supreme, lil angel
> Whats up homie :biggrin:
> *


wats up homes......so wats left 4 ur car


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Loookin GOOooooooood!


----------



## GoodTimesFL

this is where i need more work on


----------



## GoodTimesFL

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/C...LOSANGEL096.jpg


----------



## GoodTimesFL

http://s214.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/C...LOSANGEL096.jpg


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 14 2007, 09:39 AM~9451782
> *you need to sign up for like a photobucket account, then you can upload your personal pics to the site, then use the links that they give you and wahla
> *


i still cant....how...i tryed...lol so many times now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Dec 17 2007, 04:22 PM~9470711
> *http://s214.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/C...LOSANGEL096.jpg
> *






Looks to me your hole for your strokes is too big. But I cant be for sure by the angle of the pic


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 17 2007, 07:45 PM~9471732
> *Looks to me your hole for your strokes is too big. But I cant be for sure by the angle of the pic
> *


wats that im kinda new 2 the lowrider stuff....lol...im still learning


----------



## KAKALAK

Took my fenders off so I can replace the door pins.  










Here they are about to get worked on. :0 










When I originally rolled the fender lips I didnt cut them close enough and it left creases, so I am going to rework them. I wont make that mistake again.


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttmft :0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

the fender lips before the smoothing :0 





















And after, I still have to finish the outside but I just wanted to post them up


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

lookin good man :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 21 2007, 11:02 AM~9500525
> *lookin good man  :biggrin:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK

۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞۞ :0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## individualsbox

90 front clip no?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 23 2007, 07:36 PM~9516391
> *90 front clip no?
> *



What do you have one :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Pure Xtc

Looking Good Homie!!! ;


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 25 2007, 12:46 PM~9527338
> *Looking Good Homie!!!  ;
> *



thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KADILAKIN

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

The tools just came that remove the hinge pins in the doors.......I know what I am doing Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

back to tha top


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt will post pics tonight


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres the before










Heres the after










Then I found out that the bottom pins had to be remvoved to get the bushings in and they were a pain in the ass, so I just took both of the doors off. I have some rust on the bottom of the doors and its better to fix it standing up and not laying down!


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I put off the fender work to disect the door :biggrin: Took the window out,









Started to remove the pivot arm for the locking mechanism









Rivited the lock rod to the door so that it remains unlocked

















Drilled the rivits out that held the popper in









Remounted the popper so that it will open the door latch

















Reconnected the wiring and the only thing left to do now is to modify the rod for its new purpose :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

thats not how i did it but u got it lookin right.. i jus would make sure they are strong enought to pull it and u can get in from out side  :biggrin: looks good thou


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 1 2008, 02:11 PM~9580340
> *thats not how i did it but u got it lookin right.. i jus would make sure they are strong enought to pull it and u can get in from out side    :biggrin:  looks good thou
> *



 Thanks Homie


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

IT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE R U GOING 2 HAVE OUT 4 THE 5&6 :biggrin: AND BRING ME THE DOORS :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jan 1 2008, 07:10 PM~9581929
> *IT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE  R U GOING 2 HAVE OUT 4 THE 5&6 :biggrin: AND BRING ME THE DOORS :biggrin:
> *




I call you :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 nice work I think i may shave my door handles now to


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jan 1 2008, 11:39 PM~9584217
> *:0 nice work I think i may shave my door handles now to
> *


Thats what I said too when I seen Super Fly's car


----------



## KAKALAK

well the popper wasnt strong enough so I will be ordering some stronger poppers, I knew they weren't but I figured I'd try


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 1 2008, 11:09 AM~9580030
> *Well I put off the fender work to disect the door :biggrin: Took the window out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started to remove the pivot arm for the locking mechanism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rivited the lock rod to the door so that it remains unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drilled the rivits out that held the popper in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remounted the popper so that it will open the door latch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reconnected the wiring and the only thing left to do now is to modify the rod for its new purpose :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those poppers are gear driven you need magnetic ones but the right idea :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

These are the ones I am looking at getting, 60lbs should be more than enough to open them. The stock poppers If Im correct are rated at 15lbs, which is adequate to unlock the doors but not enough to open them.


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## scrapin82regal

lookin good! I have done hinges on 3 g bodys and never knew there was a tool 4 it lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 3 2008, 08:07 AM~9595278
> *These are the ones I am looking at getting, 60lbs should be more than enough to open them. The stock poppers If Im correct are rated at 15lbs, which is adequate to unlock the doors but not enough to open them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea that should do the trick man


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by scrapin82regal_@Jan 3 2008, 03:39 PM~9597258
> *lookin good! I have done hinges on 3  g bodys and never knew there was a tool 4 it lol
> *



You dont have to use the "?" shaped bar but the spring compressor is a lifesaver


----------



## KAKALAK

I blocked the door last night and boy do I have some work to do


----------



## wired61

ive seen people use the g-body trunk poppers for door accuators/poppers alot!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 4 2008, 12:09 PM~9605338
> *ive seen people use the g-body trunk poppers for door accuators/poppers alot!!!!!
> *



I just bought a trunk popper for 30.00 and that was from ebay....the other ones I'm going to get are 39.00 so I figure its worth it.


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 3 2008, 06:07 AM~9595278
> *These are the ones I am looking at getting, 60lbs should be more than enough to open them. The stock poppers If Im correct are rated at 15lbs, which is adequate to unlock the doors but not enough to open them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


plenty strong enough. the kit from summit for 109.00 has two poppers remotes and backup buttons.But what you got will do good. Between the button and solinoid you can use a horn relay switch if you want to keep from burning your butttons up :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Jan 4 2008, 05:27 PM~9607650
> *plenty strong enough. the kit from summit for 109.00 has two poppers remotes and backup buttons.But what you got will do good. Between the button and solinoid you can use a horn relay switch if you want to keep from burning your butttons up  :biggrin:
> *


I am going to check those out, the poppers a piece are 39.00, then I still need the remotes and control box too. Thanks Bigg dogg! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 5 2008, 10:29 AM~9612862
> *I am going to check those out, the poppers a piece are 39.00, then I still need the remotes and control box too. Thanks Bigg dogg! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Jan 4 2008, 01:09 PM~9605338
> *ive seen people use the g-body trunk poppers for door accuators/poppers alot!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 6 2008, 10:23 AM~9619882
> *ttt
> *




:0


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 4 2008, 02:05 PM~9606554
> *I just bought a trunk popper for 30.00 and that was from ebay....the other ones I'm going to get are 39.00 so I figure its worth it.
> *


i got about 7-10 of those g-body trunk poppers,,,,u shoulda let me know,,,i sold a few on here for 20 shipped before..with button and everything


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 pm sent


----------



## KAKALAK

Yall know what it is, White/metal is high and the black is low, told yah I have a lot of work


----------



## LowandBeyond

keep up the good work. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 04:24 AM~9637634
> *keep up the good work.    :cheesy:
> *



Thanks Homie....... Well I took the Drivers door apart and getting it ready for the rust repair and the welding up of the Door handles and the lock.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 8 2008, 05:19 AM~9637815
> *Thanks Homie....... Well I took the Drivers door apart and getting it ready for the rust repair and the welding up of the Door handles and the lock.
> *



do your thang homie.  

Don't warp the patches. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 12:55 PM~9639166
> *do your thang homie.
> 
> Don't warp the patches.  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin: Nah I aint doin them with my stick welder,I got a guy from Majestics Cen. FL Chapter doin them, hes a wiz at the welding thang :0


----------



## cam383rs

Dam C you bin busy........ I guess being in Otown got ya movin. It looks good can't wait to see it in paint. Happy New Year and hows that new baby doin? Give me a shout some time.


----------



## KAKALAK

Man I have been meaning to call you, I am going to call you man soon. You should check out the Orlando Nights Topic in the Post Your Rides forum, Individuals had a BBQ last Sunday, shit was nice, and got me a little more motivated. I went home and posted the pics then worked on my car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## GoodTimesFL

ttt homie


----------



## cam383rs

I'm glad your enjoying it. My rims got jacked right before New Years, so I'm on blocks right now :angry: I have that extra coverage with Progressive and they won't pay cause I can't find my receipt. Shits f'd up I was honest with them from the get go about getting them out of Cali, but they won't pay unless I have the receipt so I'm dropping them..its been a nightmare. They told me my pictures meant nothing that anyone could borrow rims and take a picture. I told them so I guess since I don't have receipts for my paint or hydros that if the car was stolen or wrecked I just borrowed the paint and hydros too. So to anyone who reads this don't get with Progressive and if you do you better keep all your receipts.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Jan 10 2008, 10:12 PM~9662987
> *I'm glad your enjoying it. My rims got jacked right before New Years, so I'm on blocks right now :angry:  I have that extra coverage with Progressive and they won't pay cause I can't find my receipt. Shits f'd up I was honest with them from the get go about getting them out of Cali, but they won't pay unless I have the receipt so I'm dropping them..its been a nightmare. They told me my pictures meant nothing that anyone could borrow rims and take a picture. I told them so I guess since I don't have receipts for my paint or hydros that if the car was stolen or wrecked I just borrowed the paint and hydros too. So to anyone who reads this don't get with Progressive and if you do you better keep all your receipts.
> *




wwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttttttttt where was your car at? Sorry to here that man :angry:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Jan 10 2008, 09:12 PM~9662987
> *I'm glad your enjoying it. My rims got jacked right before New Years, so I'm on blocks right now :angry:  I have that extra coverage with Progressive and they won't pay cause I can't find my receipt. Shits f'd up I was honest with them from the get go about getting them out of Cali, but they won't pay unless I have the receipt so I'm dropping them..its been a nightmare. They told me my pictures meant nothing that anyone could borrow rims and take a picture. I told them so I guess since I don't have receipts for my paint or hydros that if the car was stolen or wrecked I just borrowed the paint and hydros too. So to anyone who reads this don't get with Progressive and if you do you better keep all your receipts.
> *



That's F'd up I got Progressive, but that's also why I have a folder in my file cabinet with every receipt for ever part I purchased for the past 4 years for my cars. I won't let them get me like that. Just keep your head up and come back with something better and file the receipt away where you can find it.


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 8 2008, 09:41 PM~9643880
> *Man I have been meaning to call you, I am going to call you man soon. You should check out the Orlando Nights Topic in the Post Your Rides forum, Individuals had a BBQ last Sunday, shit was nice, and got me a little more motivated. I went home and posted the pics then worked on my car :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yo sorry i couldn't get up with you at the picnic Sunday, my wife and I didn't get out there till 3. People were loading up cars when we got there so we walked around and saw what we could and got back to more honeymooning :biggrin:. I will be in Tampa so maybe we can meet up then cause I want to see the Cutty.


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 11 2008, 01:34 PM~9668863
> *Yo sorry i couldn't get up with you at the picnic Sunday, my wife and I didn't get out there till 3. People were loading up cars when we got there so we walked around and saw what we could and got back to more honeymooning  :biggrin:. I will be in Tampa so maybe we can meet up then cause I want to see the Cutty.
> *



is your girl asian or something because I forgot about you coming until after I got home and got on lil and remembered that you were going to be there, I could of swore I saw you and her walkin around by the Majestics but didnt think about it. I was chasin my son around and I walked right by you and your wife.............thats f'd up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KADILAKIN

Dropped my doors off to get their cakeholes welded up :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

Doors are done, will post pics in 1 hour :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Jan 11 2008, 07:24 PM~9671194
> *is your girl asian or something because I forgot about you coming until after I got home and got on lil and remembered that you were going to be there, I could of swore I saw you and her walkin around by the Majestics but didnt think about it. I was chasin my son around and I walked right by you and your wife.............thats f'd up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



No she's Peruvian, it's all good though we'll be in Tampa. 


Supreme those doors look good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: supreme, crucialjp


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 14 2008, 12:09 PM~9690497
> *No she's Peruvian, it's all good though we'll be in Tampa.
> Supreme those doors look good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



My bad, meant no disrespect, homie


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## tlc64impala

looking good homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 15 2008, 10:55 AM~9699582
> *looking good homie
> *



Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 14 2008, 11:13 AM~9690535
> *My bad, meant no disrespect, homie
> *



No it's cool with me I'm not into where I'm from, just don't let her hear you call her that :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 15 2008, 02:15 PM~9701067
> *No it's cool with me I'm not into where I'm from, just don't let her hear you call her that :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good bro! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## cam383rs

Looks tight..what made you go with shaved handles? I thought about it but know, seen and had issues with them not working and just being troublesome sometimes..thats why I left mine on...scared..lol. No luck with Progressive yet going to talk with my lawyer about it..they sent a letter talking about allowing them to take my car and remove anything necassary...for some rims being stolen don't sound right. No way anyones getting my car unless they steal it..lol..at this point I wish they would maybe maybe I'd get paid. As for receipts I keep none just had the car painted no receipt I wheel and deal to much to keep a paper trail..you know.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Jan 15 2008, 10:52 PM~9705407
> *Looks tight..what made you go with shaved handles? I thought about it but know, seen and had issues with them not working and just being troublesome sometimes..thats why I left mine on...scared..lol. No luck with Progressive yet going to talk with my lawyer about it..they sent a letter talking about allowing them to take my car and remove anything necassary...for some rims being stolen don't sound right. No way anyones getting my car unless they steal it..lol..at this point I wish they would maybe maybe I'd get paid. As for receipts I keep none just had the car painted no receipt I wheel and deal to much to keep a paper trail..you know.
> *




those fucks..........Man I got reciept homie I can mail it to you


----------



## KAKALAK

2nd coat of filler










after sanding....I think the doors got a little more warped than I originally thought......damn it more sanding


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 16 2008, 06:54 AM~9707812
> *2nd coat of filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after sanding....I think the doors got a little more warped than I originally thought......damn it more sanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 i hate that stage too, but when the paint goes on and the shine is straight, all that sanding is worth the sweat!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 16 2008, 12:01 PM~9709066
> *  i hate that stage too, but when the paint goes on and the shine is straight,  all that sanding is worth the sweat!!
> *



Thats a big X2 big homie, thanks for your comments


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

IT LOOK GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GoodTimesFL

hey homie any new pics???


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Jan 18 2008, 10:50 AM~9725933
> *hey homie any new pics???
> *




nah, actually Im chasin a high spot in my door :uh: So I havent worked on it in 3 days, kind of discouraging.


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 18 2008, 03:40 PM~9727657
> *nah, actually Im chasin a high spot in my door :uh:  So I havent worked on it in 3 days, kind of discouraging.
> *


ooo ok......hey im workin on my 78 ill show u some pic's when i have time...  ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Jan 19 2008, 10:01 PM~9736141
> *ooo ok......hey im workin on my 78 ill show u some pic's when i have time...   ttt
> *



you should start a build topic


----------



## DUVAL

DOIN IT YOUR SELF KEEP UP THE HARD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 21 2008, 11:31 AM~9745663
> *DOIN IT YOUR SELF KEEP UP THE HARD WORK  :biggrin:
> *



Wuz up homie!? Did HH ever get kid shirts? I would like some for my kids :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 21 2008, 06:46 AM~9744840
> *you should start a build topic
> *


I DID HOMIE LOOK IT UP...ITS CALLED MY 78


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Jan 21 2008, 05:27 PM~9748174
> *I DID HOMIE LOOK IT UP...ITS CALLED MY 78
> *



done :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 21 2008, 04:00 PM~9748010
> *Wuz up homie!? Did HH ever get kid shirts? I would like some for my kids :biggrin:
> *


I DO NOT THINK SO JUST LAGRE IS AS SMALL AS IT GETS..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 22 2008, 01:33 PM~9755525
> *I DO NOT THINK SO JUST LAGRE IS AS SMALL AS IT GETS..
> *




alright


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 23 2008, 05:17 PM~9765345
> *:0
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jan 24 2008, 08:15 AM~9770821
> *:wave:
> *



whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

DUDE YOUR ON LIL MORE THEN I AM I DO NOT HAVE A JOB..... WHATS NEXT ON THE CUTTY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 25 2008, 12:46 AM~9778616
> *DUDE YOUR ON LIL MORE THEN I AM I DO NOT HAVE A JOB..... WHATS NEXT ON THE CUTTY
> *



I know, My In laws are here until Sunday so the cutty is stuffed in the Garage with no room to work :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Well this weekend we removed the trim and the weatherstripping around the doors, even had the wifey putting in work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

NICE........................SHIT ITS LIKE WE ARE ALL ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 28 2008, 10:42 PM~9807670
> *NICE........................SHIT ITS LIKE WE ARE ALL ON HERE :biggrin:
> *



thanks bigg dogg


----------



## KADILAKIN

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 28 2008, 07:01 AM~9801235
> *Well this weekend we removed the trim and the weatherstripping around the doors, even had the wifey putting in work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 30 2008, 02:08 PM~9822261
> *
> *


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 28 2008, 08:01 AM~9801235
> *Well this weekend we removed the trim and the weatherstripping around the doors, even had the wifey putting in work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUP HOMIE NICES PUTING THE WIFE TOO WORK


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jan 30 2008, 09:05 PM~9826003
> *SUP HOMIE NICES PUTING THE WIFE TOO WORK
> *




Yeah shes helping me knock a few things out while I'm puttin in work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I took out the driverside window last night......I was stupid and used a allen wrench to get the Torx that holds the seatbelt on and stripped the hell out of it :uh: It was a bitch to get out but it came out....stripped......but its out










That shit is a mess










But its out










My Wife cleaned the Passenger window yesterday while I was at work, Maybe she clean the other one too :biggrin: :biggrin: 










Getting the seam ready for Kitty Hair


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Jan 29 2008, 12:16 PM~9812124
> *ttt
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

X3


----------



## KAKALAK

Well this weekend filled the seam with kitty hair



















And She cleaned all that crap off, My wife is the Best :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good homie. You leaving the top off?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 5 2008, 12:49 AM~9867183
> *lookin good homie.      You leaving the top off?
> *



no put I removed the filler that was in there along with the lead cause it was all cracked up, the seam doesn't have to be pretty, its been sanded but I havent taken pics yet. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

back to tha top :0


----------



## chromeandpaint

:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 5 2008, 11:21 PM~9873976
> *:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD
> *



Thanks homes :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## KAKALAK

Well its not perfect.......no sense if it will be covered up........but its done......now on to the next


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 31 2007, 09:58 AM~9121531
> *Here they are after 7 months of waiting :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Took my lights out


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## LA CURA

T

T

T


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin: ...............YOU SELLEN THOSE 14S


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Feb 9 2008, 02:17 AM~9900711
> *:biggrin: ...............YOU SELLEN THOSE 14S
> *



Hell yeah 300 with tires :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Majestic$Life_@Feb 9 2008, 07:24 AM~9901219
> *Hell yeah 300 with tires  :0  :0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 9 2008, 04:46 PM~9903028
> *
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Took off the rear cover, scraped the old sealant off due to it cracking up, scuffed the paint getting it ready.


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by Majestic$Life_@Feb 8 2008, 12:30 PM~9894558
> *Took my lights out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that tag.homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 12 2008, 05:21 PM~9925626
> *i like that tag.homie
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 09:13 AM~9939892
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Majestic$4Life, tlc64impala


Whats up my fellow NC Rida :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Jan 18 2008, 07:44 AM~9725301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *






don't do it dogg , its not worth it :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

Check out what I got



























If you guys need some custom work done, hit up PureXTC on here, his work is bad azz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 16 2008, 10:20 AM~9956934
> *Check out what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys need some custom work done, hit up PureXTC on here, his work is bad azz :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



shits looking good homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks man, I'm trying to get it ready for paint :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 will be here this week


----------



## tddbrumfield

u replyed in the cutty section 12s is that what u have in ur cutty and nice job on ur build up.


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 18 2008, 08:22 AM~9969395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 will be here this week
> *


much better :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

After chipping off the old sealant I resealed it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 18 2008, 09:23 PM~9973778
> *much better :thumbsup:
> *



that has been a long time coming aint it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Feb 18 2008, 08:49 PM~9973406
> *u replyed in the cutty section 12s is that what u have in ur cutty and nice job on ur build up.
> *



yeah I had 14's but without extended trailing arms and drop mounts it was a waste, so sold them and went with 12's


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## tddbrumfield

thanks for the info and ill be watch u build ur cutty up


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Feb 19 2008, 03:25 PM~9979250
> *thanks for the info and ill be watch u build ur cutty up
> *


thanks be sure and post to help me keep to tha top :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

ONE LOVE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 19 2008, 04:51 PM~9979764
> *ONE LOVE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tddbrumfield

when u first did the hydroz did u use the coil under or over method?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Feb 20 2008, 01:12 PM~9986498
> *when u first did the hydroz did u use the coil under or over method?
> *



coil over, no offense to people that have coil under but thats old school, and coil over has more benefits


----------



## lboogie

Looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tddbrumfield

ok


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got my shaved door handle kit yesterday, I'll take pics later :0 :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 19 2008, 06:03 AM~9977184
> *that has been a long time coming aint it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha,,,hell yeah,,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Feb 21 2008, 12:16 PM~9994991
> *hahaha,,,hell yeah,,,, :thumbsup:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

I am wanting to post some more pics but I keep forgeting the cord to the camera :angry:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 26 2008, 06:55 AM~10032438
> *I am wanting to post some more pics but I keep forgeting the cord to the camera :angry:
> *


thats what tards do best :biggrin:


----------



## mill creek

looks like a lotta work you puttin in, sure it will be worth it all when you git it done.
hows the door poppers work out?
can't u mount a hidden manual switch or somethin for them incase your batt is dead or something?
wantin to do that on my truck, but have never seen them done, always just seen the finnished product.


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 16 2008, 10:20 AM~9956934
> *Check out what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys need some custom work done, hit up PureXTC on here, his work is bad azz :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


jas does some sick work..  his shop is 20 mins away from me... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Feb 26 2008, 07:54 AM~10032514
> *thats what tards do best :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: dee da dee :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mill creek_@Feb 26 2008, 09:01 AM~10032650
> *looks like a lotta work you puttin in, sure it will be worth it all when you git it done.
> hows the door poppers work out?
> can't u mount a hidden manual switch or somethin for them incase your batt is dead or something?wantin to do that on my truck, but have never seen them done, always just seen the finnished product.
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: Yeah you can but i am not going to post on here where mine is going to be, My car would be gone :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 26 2008, 01:11 PM~10033919
> *jas does some sick work..  his shop is 20 mins away from me... :biggrin:
> *



he sure does, thats cool that you live by him, shit would be niceeee :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres my Shaved door handle kit from "Electric Life"


----------



## KAKALAK

Well had some rot on the bottom of the door at the lap of the inner and outer door skins, didnt get the before pics but it was sandblasted and coated with "Maxim" Bonding adhesive.


----------



## KAKALAK

After scuffing the 2-part bonding adhesive, I used a 3M Seam sealer to reseal the splices on the whole door.

















Didnt get to finish this side due to not wanting to open another tube for a little strip, I will finish it when I have more things to seal. Shit starts getting expensive when you buy AutoBody Grade products :0 Got to save all I can


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 26 2008, 12:19 PM~10033973
> *he sure does, thats cool that you live by him, shit would be niceeee :biggrin:
> *


ya ud probably have everything custom designed ..jus for the hell of it :biggrin: ..i always call him wit some crazy idea :cheesy: but ur build up looks good..how long u been doin body?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Feb 28 2008, 08:23 AM~10048784
> *ya ud probably  have everything custom designed ..jus  for the hell of it  :biggrin: ..i always call  him wit some crazy idea  :cheesy: but ur build up looks good..how long u been doin body?
> *


off and on for two years, I am really getting in to it now because I have a 2 car garage, before I had to work on it in the elements so I put off doing alot of stuff. Its been too long put it that way.


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Majestic$4Life, BlueBerry

Whats good homie, got them in the mail yet?


----------



## BlueBerry

Whats going on ...?? I was just checkin out the build ....


Not many people take the time to go & redo the seam sealer............... You would have saved alot of money if you would have boughten it by the 4 pack tube...... If the retailer dont have to open the box - you save money .............




I have not made it to town yet - I was up all day & I crashed out at 4pm cause the damn wife didnt get home & I woke up at 2am .......... Im staying up all day so i can get back on track ..


I bitched at the wife for not heading straight home after work yesterday cause she went & bought groceries.......................................:0


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

she's coming along just nicely homie...cant wait to see more pics....great job !!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 28 2008, 09:43 AM~10049116
> *Whats going on ...?? I was just checkin out the build ....
> Not many people take the time to go & redo the seam sealer............... You would have saved alot of money if you would have boughten it by the 4 pack tube...... If the retailer dont have to open the box - you save money .............
> I have not made it to town yet - I was up all day & I crashed out at 4pm cause the damn wife didnt get home & I woke up at 2am .......... Im staying up all day so i can get back on track ..
> I bitched at the wife for not heading straight home after work yesterday cause she went & bought groceries.......................................:0
> *


yeah they didnt have it in boxes, just singles, shit the Maxim 2-part was 35.00  
oh yeah and keep your pimp hand strong :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

ttt for da homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 306caddy

lookin good man. can't wait for new pics.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Feb 28 2008, 10:54 AM~10049357
> *ttt for da homie :thumbsup:
> *


Damn where you been? Hows the Married life treating you? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

Just found these Carling Switches at a boon dock store, paid 18.00 for the 2 of them, I have seen them cheaper but I figured that if I would of ordered them I would pay that price with shipping


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

didnt get them out yesterday - Had to beat the bitch down !!!!!!!!! J/K


Im in town right now workin on my suburban - i will get them out here after 1:30


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 29 2008, 09:25 AM~10057082
> *didnt get them out yesterday - Had to beat the bitch down !!!!!!!!! J/K
> Im in town right now workin on my suburban - i will get them out here after 1:30
> *


aight


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## HIGH HITTER

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HIGH HITTER_@Feb 29 2008, 07:45 PM~10060765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Love mine homie, yall need to get some kid sizes


----------



## MiKLO

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 29 2008, 08:53 PM~10061137
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## premierkaddy

very nice build up my friend,i know how hard it is stripping and sandblasting jambs,i to am using 3m seam sealer on my skins,looking forward to seeing some morer pics of this build


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by premierkaddy_@Mar 1 2008, 03:13 PM~10065303
> *very nice build up my friend,i know how hard it is stripping and sandblasting jambs,i to am using 3m seam sealer on my skins,looking forward to seeing some morer pics of this build
> *



Whats up Kakalac :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well got my hinges, 220.00 later which could of been more but the Dealer gave me 20% off. :biggrin: They didnt come primed or nothing  But they are brand new and I shouldnt have not a nare nudda problem for 20 more years :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Here is the parts I bought awhile ago to make the upper trailling arms, I still need to get a pipe to house the bushing where it connects to the frame. Pictured below is 2- Chrome Moly pipes, 4-bungs, 2- Jack Screws, and the 1/4" thick brackets for the ears.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## GoodTimesFL

TTT HOMIE....ANY PICS.....HOW YOU BEEN OLD HOMIE??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Mar 3 2008, 05:53 PM~10078918
> *TTT HOMIE....ANY PICS.....HOW YOU BEEN OLD HOMIE??
> *


doin good homie, havent got to work on the cutty as much as I want too, I hopefully will have this weekend off so I can put in some work, I need to check your build :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Mar 4 2008, 06:53 AM~10083975
> *doin good homie, havent got to work on the cutty as much as I want too, I hopefully will have this weekend off so I can put in some work, I need to check your build :biggrin:
> *


ORALE....THERES NOTHING NEW ON MY YET...IM STILL WAITING TO GET MY OTHER FRAME.....HEY YOU GOING TO THE LOWRIDER SHOW? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Mar 4 2008, 06:53 AM~10083975
> *doin good homie, havent got to work on the cutty as much as I want too, I hopefully will have this weekend off so I can put in some work, I need to check your build :biggrin:
> *


ORALE....THERES NOTHING NEW ON MY YET...IM STILL WAITING TO GET MY OTHER FRAME.....HEY YOU GOING TO THE LOWRIDER SHOW? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Mar 4 2008, 06:21 PM~10088085
> *ORALE....THERES NOTHING NEW ON MY YET...IM STILL WAITING TO GET MY OTHER FRAME.....HEY YOU GOING TO THE LOWRIDER SHOW? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I'll be there along with my family, my car wont be ready :angry: But we'll be out there supporting the Big "M" :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## PBOY

:thumbsup: good build up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking good...


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Mar 5 2008, 09:25 AM~10093175
> *Yeah I'll be there along with my family, my car wont be ready :angry: But we'll be out there supporting the Big "M" :biggrin:
> *


ORALE HOMIE....DONT WORRY ABOUT IT MAYBE NEXT YR ...ORALE ILL BE WITH MY FAMILIA THE .:GOOD TIMES:. ILL LOOK FOR YOU.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Mar 5 2008, 09:02 PM~10098615
> *ORALE HOMIE....DONT WORRY ABOUT IT MAYBE NEXT YR ...ORALE ILL BE WITH MY FAMILIA THE .:GOOD TIMES:.  ILL LOOK FOR YOU.. :biggrin:
> *


I'll give you my number when it gets closer


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PBOY_@Mar 5 2008, 08:25 PM~10098102
> *:thumbsup: good build up
> *



thanks bro, I'm trying


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2008, 08:30 PM~10098144
> *looking good...
> *




Thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## GoodTimesFL

hey homes...i can go 2 napa and get those stuff right...where it shows the 1


----------



## DUVAL

WHAT UP MAN POST MORE PIC BABY....WE HAVE A MEETING THIS WEEKEND AT JOEYS..IN DELAND :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 6 2008, 08:48 PM~10107926
> *WHAT UP MAN POST MORE PIC BABY....WE HAVE A MEETING THIS WEEKEND AT JOEYS..IN DELAND  :biggrin:
> *



I'll be there, havent worked on the cutty much, kids been sick and working alot


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Mar 6 2008, 06:52 PM~10107108
> *hey homes...i can go 2 napa and get those stuff right...where it shows the 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Id go to a place that sells hydraulic fittings and get all of that, the plungers for the dumps if your looking for new seals will be at the hydraulic store too. Hit me up homie if you need anything, I have a couple of things layin around.


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## GoodTimesFL

do u have any check valves....like the new ones from CCE??...
you wouldnt have and chrome parts ...for the slow down valves or check valves like the fittings...???


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Mar 7 2008, 07:12 PM~10115580
> *do u have any check valves....like the new ones from CCE??...
> you wouldnt have and chrome parts ...for the slow down valves or check valves like the fittings...???
> *




nah I was about to buy some but didnt, if I get some extras ,I'll let you know though


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 11 2008, 10:20 AM~10141519
> *:cheesy:
> *



:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got some pics, I will put them on later


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 28 2008, 02:38 PM~10051248
> *Damn where you been? Hows the Married life treating you? :biggrin:
> *


Married life is great :biggrin: . My Caddy not so great since I found out the engine blew :angry: . But I may have another running 472 for $500 if this guy I know still has it. I'll find out this afternoon, then I'm back on track. I was going to go to Tampa but I'm a put the trip money in the Lac this time and just catch a later show or picnic.


----------



## KAKALAK

well took apart the pass. side








Making room for these








Going to extend the uppers so I am going to get the bushings removed









Traded my old cylinders for a new pump, took it apart to see what size gear was in it but I dont think it ia a #9


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 12 2008, 11:24 AM~10150694
> *Married life is great  :biggrin: . My Caddy not so great since I found out the engine blew :angry: . But I may have another running 472 for $500 if this guy I know still has it. I'll find out this afternoon, then I'm back on track. I was going to go to Tampa but I'm a put the trip money in the Lac this time and just catch a later show or picnic.
> *


thats smart, I should do the same but I am soo close to it, peer pressure is a Mofo :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Mar 13 2008, 06:17 AM~10157642
> *well took apart the pass. side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making room for these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to extend the uppers so I am going to get the bushings removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traded my old cylinders for a new pump, took it apart to see what size gear was in it but I dont think it ia a #9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


had to get it to the new page


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Mar 13 2008, 05:19 AM~10157643
> *thats smart, I should do the same but I am soo close to it, peer pressure is a Mofo :biggrin:
> *


peer pressure from seeing all the work you puttin in is a mofo. I went and bought a 72 Coupe yesterday just so that I can have the engine. Now I got to figure out how to get rid of it cause I don't need it and I told the wife I was only gonna spend $400 on a engine :0 I'll post pics later.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 13 2008, 07:45 AM~10157758
> *peer pressure from seeing all the work you puttin in is a mofo. I went and bought a 72 Coupe yesterday just so that I can have the engine. Now I got to figure out how to get rid of it cause I don't need it and I told the wife I was only gonna spend $400 on a engine :0  I'll post pics later.
> *



Call some one to come pick it up, you know like a junk yard, might give you 100 or so bucks on it, didnt you rebuild the other one or did you just paint it?


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Mar 13 2008, 06:54 AM~10157783
> *Call some one to come pick it up, you know like a junk yard, might give you 100 or so bucks on it, didnt you rebuild the other one or did you just paint it?
> *


The other one was rebuilt by someone else b4 I bought it but I cleaned it up and painted it. I just left work and went home and took pics of the car. My wife likes the car cause I let her drive it. I think she would like me to keep it and fix it but I want to do one project at a time. I'll post the pics up when I go home for lunch.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 13 2008, 10:27 AM~10158502
> *The other one was rebuilt by someone else b4 I bought it but I cleaned it up and painted it. I just left work and went home and took pics of the car. My wife likes the car cause I let her drive it. I think she would like me to keep it and fix it but I want to do one project at a time. I'll post the pics up when I go home for lunch.
> *



sounds good, Man yah'll didnt spare no expense for the wedding, got some nice pics


----------



## KADILAKIN




----------



## KADILAKIN

:angry:


----------



## KADILAKIN

:angry:


----------



## crucialjp

You check it out More info here


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Mar 13 2008, 01:56 PM~10159737
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## GoodTimesFL

:roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Took the pass. side apart will post pics Monday :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

HEARD YOU GOT CLOWNED ON IN OFF TOPIC FRIDAY...........GOOD JOB :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 15 2008, 12:06 PM~10174644
> *HEARD YOU GOT CLOWNED ON IN OFF TOPIC FRIDAY...........GOOD JOB  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: Yeah I cared so much about it I didnt even post in there to defend myself :uh:


----------



## BlueBerry

^^^ Whats goin on ....???? I just woke up - Been on a crazy mans time schedual .........


I got things ready to go here so , I will get back to you here after I get back home from in town/after 5pm or so.........


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 17 2008, 06:04 AM~10185876
> *^^^ Whats goin on ....???? I just woke up - Been on a crazy mans time schedual .........
> I got things ready to go here so , I will get back to you here after I get back home from in town/after 5pm or so.........
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Got the driverside taken apart Friday









And in the works







:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Got them done but I need to cut them out so I'll post pics when theyu are done.


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Mar 17 2008, 09:13 AM~10186631
> *Got the driverside taken apart Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Got them done but I need to cut them out so I'll post pics when theyu are done.
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimesFL

:wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Whats up homies? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got my A-Arms welded up, just have to get a guy at my work to cut the center out of them and I'll post pics


----------



## KAKALAK

Here are they before they are cut out


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 18 2008, 11:44 AM~10196555
> *Whats up homies? :biggrin:
> *


hey homie....hows it coming out???


----------



## GoodTimesFL

hey homie do u know how much it is 2 reinforce the frame


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Mar 19 2008, 02:56 PM~10206711
> *hey homie do u know how much it is 2 reinforce the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your prolly lookin at at least 250-300 for the plate, I heard it takes a 4X8 sheet and a half, thats for the whole frame though.


----------



## KAKALAK

Got them cut today


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 19 2008, 03:58 PM~10207314
> *your prolly lookin at at least 250-300 for the plate, I heard it takes a 4X8 sheet and a half, thats for the whole frame though.
> *


BUT HOW MUCH WOULD THE JOB BE???...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Mar 19 2008, 07:34 PM~10208985
> *BUT HOW MUCH WOULD THE JOB BE???...
> *




1500- 2000, Thats what I have heard, you should call High Hitter Hydraulics and see what they say


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 19 2008, 03:00 PM~10207326
> *Got them cut today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: you gonna reinforce them?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 19 2008, 05:55 AM~10203651
> *Here are they before they are cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 20 2008, 09:33 AM~10213688
> *DO NOT PUT THAT ON YOUR CAR...THAT IS UNSAFE.....GET EDWIN TO DO IT...
> PLEASE...... :biggrin:
> *



dude them shits aint even done yet, post crap like that in someone elses build topic, I'll stay at the top by myself, dont need your help


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 20 2008, 12:29 PM~10215171
> *dude them shits aint even done yet, post crap like that in someone elses build topic, I'll stay at the top by myself, dont need your help
> *


JUST LOOKEN OUT FOR FAMILY NOT TRYN TO CLOWN ON YOU...JUST WANT YOU TO BE SAFE... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 20 2008, 03:42 PM~10216040
> *JUST LOOKEN OUT FOR FAMILY NOT TRYN TO CLOWN ON YOU...JUST WANT YOU TO BE SAFE... :biggrin:
> *


if you say so, their is always a pm instead of trying to get my arms as the hot topic for Florida Roll call, I thought Jason already put you on Blast for starting shit on LiL


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 20 2008, 03:13 PM~10216256
> *if you say so, their is always a pm instead of trying to get my arms as the hot topic for Florida Roll call, I thought Jason already put you on Blast for starting shit on LiL
> *


IF THAT WANT YOU WANT TO CALL IT.... BUT IF YOU TAKE IT THE WRNG WAY THEN ALPGYZ BUT NO HAS EVER PUT ME IN MY PLACE..... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 20 2008, 07:03 PM~10217288
> *IF THAT WANT YOU WANT TO CALL IT.... BUT IF YOU TAKE IT THE WRNG WAY THEN ALPGYZ BUT NO HAS EVER PUT ME IN MY PLACE..... :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got the templates cut out, hopefully I can get the steel cut today


----------



## GoodTimesFL

TTT HOMIE


----------



## GoodTimesFL

YOU GOING BE4 THE SHOW...AT TAMPA TO GET READY???


----------



## crucialjp

Looks like those arms are gonna be nice when they're done. I like the design in them :thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp

What welder are you using to do all this with?


----------



## KAKALAK

Well started on one, shit is going to be nice azz hell :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 21 2008, 03:12 PM~10223748
> *Looks like those arms are gonna be nice when they're done. I like the design in them :thumbsup:
> *



thanks and I am using a little 150 amp Merlin stick welder :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

"DO NOT PUT THAT ON YOUR CAR...THAT IS UNSAFE.....GETLOL
I LOVE MY FANS


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 21 2008, 05:49 PM~10224313
> *thanks and I am using a little 150 amp Merlin stick welder :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Mar 21 2008, 07:26 PM~10225207
> *"DO NOT PUT THAT ON YOUR CAR...THAT IS UNSAFE.....GETLOL
> I LOVE MY FANS
> *



Yeah your fan judgin before he saw the total package :nono: :nono: :0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## premierkaddy




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 21 2008, 03:48 PM~10224306
> *Well started on one, shit is going to be nice azz hell :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS MY DOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG....... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 23 2008, 09:28 AM~10233957
> *THATS MY DOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG....... :thumbsup:
> *




What up Fam.........Happy Easter :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 21 2008, 05:48 PM~10224306
> *Well started on one, shit is going to be nice azz hell :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



not too shabby.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry

Not too bad ................... Should hold up just fine ....... What you plate them in 1/4'' or 3/16'' ????


----------



## TYTE9D

lookin good. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Mar 23 2008, 08:53 PM~10237437
> *not too shabby.. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 23 2008, 09:47 PM~10237882
> *Not too bad ................... Should hold up just fine ....... What you plate them in 1/4'' or 3/16'' ????
> *


3/16" I have been picking it up from the job sites that I work on :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Mar 24 2008, 02:40 AM~10239949
> *lookin good. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## cam383rs

Wow like a whole new person since Pcola. Way to go Homie its looking soooooo tightttt. TTT for a real good Homie.


----------



## KAKALAK

Well the top pieces are on sides have been cut out and are ready to be welded :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Mar 24 2008, 08:41 PM~10245958
> *Wow like a whole new person since Pcola. Way to go Homie its looking soooooo tightttt. TTT for a real good Homie.
> *



I got motivated :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and the same to you, its nice knowing that you got peeps in different places :biggrin: What about the Tampa show, Are you coming?


----------



## cam383rs

I don't know I might but probably not its been rough lately too much up and down. You know can't always get it the way you want.


----------



## GoodTimesFL

ttt homie...


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

They still need to be ground and welded to fill out the splices but I say they turned out pretty good, oh and the holes have to be enlarged and then welded to the original arm! :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2008, 10:23 AM~10250203
> *They still need to be ground and welded to fill out the splices but I say they turned out pretty good, oh and the holes have to be enlarged and then welded to the original arm! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS COMING ALONG SMOOTH AS HELL.............


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 25 2008, 12:00 PM~10250464
> *NOW THATS COMING ALONG SMOOTH AS HELL.............
> *


----------



## BlueBerry

Not too bad ....................



The Holes are tricky sometimes ...... For full show / High hopper quality arms - i use a hole saw & weld all the way around the ear........

Most times I just cut a 1/2 circle & then just weld that - Plenty strong for a street hopper......


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 25 2008, 03:05 PM~10252054
> *Not too bad ....................
> The Holes are tricky sometimes ...... For full show / High hopper quality arms - i use a hole saw & weld all the way around the ear........
> 
> Most times I just cut a 1/2 circle & then just weld that - Plenty strong for a street hopper......
> *


Yeah thats what I am going to do...weld around the bushing hole.......I am trying to find a bit that will grind it larger so I can weld it up. I should of cut it with a hole saw first :uh:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2008, 12:23 PM~10250203
> *They still need to be ground and welded to fill out the splices but I say they turned out pretty good, oh and the holes have to be enlarged and then welded to the original arm! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thay look good homie


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## BlueBerry

Cut a 1'' piece of pipe & tack weld it to the area you want to cut with a hole saw - works like a charm.........................

Otherwise you will end up breaking the pilot bit &the saw wont want to cut right & you will break all the TEEFS OFF !!!!!!!!!!


Hey ,,, Did you get that stuff yet ?????? I sent it to you awhile ago ............. I cant remember if it was your package or someone elses - I wrapped the shit out of it with duct tape !!!!! ahhaahaha

LMK mayng


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 26 2008, 03:04 PM~10260872
> *Cut a 1'' piece of pipe & tack weld it to the area you want to cut with a hole saw - works like a charm.........................
> 
> Otherwise you will end up breaking the pilot bit &the saw wont want to cut right & you will break all the TEEFS OFF !!!!!!!!!!
> Hey ,,, Did you get that stuff yet ?????? I sent it to you awhile ago ............. I cant remember if it was your package or someone elses - I wrapped the shit out of it with duct tape !!!!! ahhaahaha
> 
> LMK mayng
> *


Yeah I got them, thanks, paid a but load in shipping didnt you? I bought a Carbide Bur yesterday that will enlarge the hole. I am going to see how it works today. Thanks again for the blocks/cups. By the way what are those large Aluminum caps for on those blocks, I see the pressure and return ports and the air stems but I havent see one of those before.


----------



## BlueBerry

I cant remember what i paid for shipping - I know it was more expensive than shipping a 13'' wire wheel..................... :0 



Lucky I didnt go to UPS ......... They are almost double the cost ...........




I cant remember what them large caps are for - I never took them off or anything but ,,,, It looked like they are for an extra return or to add something in between - like a hose so you can keep equal amounts of fluid between 2 pumps ...............................


I was looking at them once but,,, I have no idea


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 27 2008, 11:10 AM~10267343
> *I cant remember what i paid for shipping - I know it was more expensive than shipping a 13'' wire wheel.....................  :0
> Lucky I didnt go to UPS ......... They are almost double the cost ...........
> I cant remember what them large caps are for - I never took them off or anything but ,,,, It looked like they are for an extra return or to add something in between - like a hose so you can keep equal amounts of fluid between 2 pumps ...............................
> I was looking at them once but,,, I have no idea
> *


alright, I look into it a little more, thanks


----------



## crucialjp

Can't wait to see the cutty's bulldog stance when you put them on :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Mar 27 2008, 02:59 PM~10269155
> *Can't wait to see the cutty's bulldog stance when you put them on :thumbsup:
> *


me too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT ALOT OF PROGRESS SINCE THE LAST TIME I CHECKED IN


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 28 2008, 03:03 PM~10277837
> *TTT ALOT OF PROGRESS SINCE THE LAST TIME I CHECKED IN
> *


Got the Big Dawgs of Majestics Cen. FL motivating me :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2008, 02:43 PM~10278119
> *Got the Big Dawgs of Majestics Cen. FL motivating me :biggrin:
> *


X2X3X4X5X6X7X8X9 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 28 2008, 03:44 PM~10278128
> *X2X3X4X5X6X7X8X9 :0
> *



 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2008, 12:43 PM~10278119
> *Got the Big Dawgs of Majestics Cen. FL motivating me :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS HELPS TO HAVE A HELPING HAND...SAME REASON WHY I GOT THAT FIRE BURNING UP AGAIN TO FINISH MY RIDE


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres the other one, just need to be ground and filled for the Chrome shop :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 29 2008, 10:56 AM~10283080
> *ALWAYS HELPS TO HAVE A HELPING HAND...SAME REASON WHY I GOT THAT FIRE BURNING UP AGAIN TO FINISH MY RIDE
> *



for sure, it makes it alot easier :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## premierkaddy

coming along nice


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by premierkaddy_@Mar 29 2008, 10:59 PM~10286714
> * coming along nice
> *


thanks


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Mar 31 2008, 11:09 AM~10296639
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

got the holes reamed out took about 1.5 hours, next time I will drill them out before they are welded on :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Here they are after burring


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 1 2008, 03:48 PM~10308628
> *Here they are after burring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


had to get a progress pic on the new page :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

EL NIKKUA LOST HIS DEAD LINE PARTY IN HIS THREAD............ :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 2 2008, 11:50 PM~10322082
> *EL NIKKUA LOST HIS DEAD LINE PARTY IN HIS THREAD............ :biggrin:
> *



I dont get it


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 3 2008, 04:28 AM~10323378
> *I dont get it
> *


NO NEED TO...I WILL TRY TO BUILD MY CAR ON MY OWN PACE...AND I WILL PASS MY TIME LIMIT WE KNOW A PAINT SHOP TAKES 3 MNTHS AND CHROME TAKES 2 MNTHS AND IF I WORK ON IT ITS EVEN LONGER  



BUT GOOD LUCK TO YA........


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 3 2008, 04:18 PM~10327024
> *NO NEED TO...I WILL TRY TO BUILD MY CAR ON  MY OWN PACE...AND I WILL PASS MY TIME LIMIT  WE KNOW A PAINT SHOP TAKES 3 MNTHS AND CHROME TAKES 2 MNTHS AND IF I WORK ON IT ITS EVEN LONGER
> BUT GOOD LUCK TO YA........
> *



oh I got yah, good luck man


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Looking good Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 5 2008, 08:03 AM~10340810
> *Looking good Homie. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, Im trying


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ride4life

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Apr 5 2008, 12:02 PM~10341896
> *:cheesy:
> *


its all fun and games   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wired61

lookin good,,,,,your gettin there....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Apr 5 2008, 04:40 PM~10342725
> *lookin good,,,,,your gettin there....
> *



Trying too


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Pure Xtc

Keep up the good work Bro!! Lookin' Real Good!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 7 2008, 09:15 PM~10359473
> *Keep up the good work Bro!! Lookin' Real Good!!!
> *



thanks, did you get that receipt yet?


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 8 2008, 06:47 AM~10362218
> *thanks, did you get that receipt yet?
> *


I'll send it ova


----------



## KAKALAK

oh yeah how much for that backing plate, price raw and chromed shipped to 34746, I got a chromer here in town and trying to compare the prices


----------



## GoodTimesFL

TTT HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Apr 8 2008, 09:32 AM~10362792
> *TTT HOMIE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 8 2008, 07:14 AM~10362341
> *I'll send it ova
> *


got it thanks


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 13 2008, 06:17 AM~10157642
> *well took apart the pass. side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making room for these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to extend the uppers so I am going to get the bushings removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traded my old cylinders for a new pump, took it apart to see what size gear was in it but I dont think it ia a #9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Sorry no recent pics.......I got my I on a 63 impala and if I get it the cutty is more than likely gone :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2008, 08:31 AM~10397604
> *Sorry no recent pics.......I got my I on a 63 impala and if I get it the cutty is more than likely gone :0
> *


 :0 I hope it works out for you :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Apr 14 2008, 09:13 AM~10410867
> *:0 I hope it works out for you :thumbsup:
> *


yeah me too


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

SUP HOMIE ! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

cars comin along homie. see you and the rest of the family this weekend


----------



## SKEETER

any new jb weld pics :0


----------



## buffitout




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 16 2008, 12:03 PM~10429983
> *any new jb weld pics :0
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 16 2008, 01:03 PM~10429983
> *any new jb weld pics :0
> *



yeah I'll post them up in a minute....just stay tuned :uh: :uh:


----------



## SKEETER

ttt for new pics


----------



## MAYHEM

crapalac were the new pix at asshole ???


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 17 2008, 08:16 AM~10437098
> *crapalac were the new pix at asshole ???
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Apr 12 2008, 09:31 AM~10397604-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no recent pics.......I got my eye on a 63 impala and if I get it the cutty is more than likely gone :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Apr 17 2008, 09:16 AM~10437098
> *crapalac were the new pix at asshole ???
> *


hey asshole read the 2nd to last page :uh: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2008, 03:06 PM~10439483
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2007, 10:17 AM~8942994
> *just moved to Kissimmee, FL , so I havent got anything done to date
> *




:0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.tube8.com/fetish/ohh!-shit.../1218/


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 18 2008, 04:12 PM~10448416
> *http://www.tube8.com/fetish/ohh!-shit.../1218/
> *


THAT IS SICK...........MAYHEM SLAP YOUR SELF..NO FUCKING WORKING I NEEDED A WARNING BEFORE I SAW THAT :angry: .........THATS JUST AS BAD AS TWO GIRLS AND A CUP :barf:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 18 2008, 06:30 PM~10448546
> *THAT IS SICK...........MAYHEM SLAP YOUR SELF..NO FUCKING WORKING I NEEDED A WARNING BEFORE I SAW THAT :angry: .........THATS JUST AS BAD AS TWO GIRLS AND A CUP :barf:
> *


u beat your baby meat to it fool


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 18 2008, 04:41 PM~10448614
> *u beat your baby meat to it fool
> *


 :yessad: :| GOT ANY MORE :wow:


----------



## HIGH HITTER

KEEP UP THE HARD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 18 2008, 05:30 PM~10448546
> *THAT IS SICK...........MAYHEM SLAP YOUR SELF..NO FUCKING WORKING I NEEDED A WARNING BEFORE I SAW THAT :angry: .........THATS JUST AS BAD AS TWO GIRLS AND A CUP :barf:
> *


glad chaz posted that comment, I know now not to look at it


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 16 2008, 10:39 PM~10433911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH BOYEEEE...I goin' Europe!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2008, 10:06 AM~10465331
> *glad chaz posted that comment, I know now not to look at it
> *



Ya'all should know by now NOT to look at ANYTHING Mayhem posts...I never do and my stomach Thanks me


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 21 2008, 12:54 PM~10466434
> *Ya'all should know by now NOT to look at ANYTHING Mayhem posts...I never do and my stomach Thanks me
> *



x2, I clicked on his link that says mayhemsyndicate.com and I couldnt get rid of that video, I had to shut off the computer :angry: :angry:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2008, 01:59 PM~10466478
> *x2, I clicked on his link that says mayhemsyndicate.com and I couldnt get rid of that video, I had to shut off the computer :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

KAKALAK -> :twak: <- Mayhem :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 21 2008, 02:11 PM~10466979
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> KAKALAK -> :twak:  <- Mayhem  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well the deal fell through, so its back to the Cutty


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2008, 03:52 PM~10467245
> *Well the deal fell through, so its back to the Cutty
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Apr 21 2008, 03:58 PM~10467728
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Ohhhh snap just wait a minute.......just got a call :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2008, 05:41 AM~10473289
> *Ohhhh snap just wait a minute.......just got a call :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


O I cant wait to see the look on their faces :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2008, 11:49 AM~10475673
> *O I cant wait to see the look on their faces :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Apr 22 2008, 02:53 PM~10476836
> *  :0
> *


the haters man, go look in FL Roll Call, I think they are mad cause I didnt offer more than 5K for PoonJab63's car. Found something better


----------



## J-VO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2008, 04:15 PM~10477542
> *the haters man, go look in FL Roll Call, I think they are mad cause I didnt offer more than 5K for PoonJab63's car. Found something better
> *


amen :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by J-VO_@Apr 22 2008, 06:10 PM~10478414
> *amen :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2008, 05:15 PM~10477542
> *the haters man, go look in FL Roll Call, I think they are mad cause I didnt offer more than 5K for PoonJab63's car. Found something better
> *


it has nothing to do with his car


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 24 2008, 12:46 PM~10492808
> *it has nothing to do with his car
> *


 :no:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2008, 03:15 PM~10477542
> *the haters man, go look in FL Roll Call, I think they are mad cause I didnt offer more than 5K for PoonJab63's car. Found something better
> *


NO HATERS WE JUST KNOW YOU TAKE SHIT TO HEART EASILY.....ITS A 5,000 CAR WITH OUT A NEW FRAME...BUT YOU'LL NEVER HAVE ENOUGH


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 24 2008, 01:19 PM~10493509
> *NO HATERS WE JUST KNOW YOU TAKE SHIT TO  HEART EASILY.....ITS A 5,000 CAR WITH  OUT A NEW FRAME...BUT YOU'LL NEVER HAVE ENOUGH
> *


News Flash ......Im not interrested in your car anymore......Good luck on your sale


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Apr 24 2008, 11:46 AM~10492808
> *it has nothing to do with his car
> *


I dont really care what it is


----------



## DUVAL

I'D LUV TO SEE PICS OF THE NEW RIDE.. YOU GOTTA REMEMBER EVERY LOWRIDE JUST ADDS TO THE GAME OF ALL FLORIDARIDES..YA THERE ARE ASSHOLES THAT THINK THEY ARE UNTOUCHABLE BUT WE ALL SHARE A LUV THIS LOWRIDING GAME..

STOP BEING A PANSY AND POST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 25 2008, 07:37 AM~10500276
> *I'D LUV TO SEE PICS OF THE NEW RIDE.. YOU GOTTA REMEMBER EVERY LOWRIDE JUST ADDS TO THE GAME OF ALL FLORIDARIDES..YA THERE ARE ASSHOLES THAT THINK THEY ARE UNTOUCHABLE BUT WE ALL SHARE A LUV THIS LOWRIDING GAME..
> 
> STOP BEING A PANSY AND POST PICS :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 25 2008, 08:37 AM~10500276
> *I'D LUV TO SEE PICS OF THE NEW RIDE.. YOU GOTTA REMEMBER EVERY LOWRIDE JUST ADDS TO THE GAME OF ALL FLORIDARIDES..YA THERE ARE ASSHOLES THAT THINK THEY ARE UNTOUCHABLE BUT WE ALL SHARE A LUV THIS LOWRIDING GAME..
> 
> STOP BEING A PANSY AND POST PICS :biggrin:
> *



for once...this fucker made sense. wow.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Apr 25 2008, 09:14 AM~10500845
> *for once...this fucker made sense. wow.
> *


NEVER UNDER ESTIMATE A PIRATE :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 25 2008, 10:21 AM~10500871
> *NEVER UNDER ESTIMATE A BUTT PIRATE :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 25 2008, 02:23 PM~10502725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS HIS NEW CAR


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 25 2008, 03:27 PM~10502757
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THATS HIS NEW CAR
> *


 :cheesy: thanks for keeping me to tha top :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

does you trunk open by remote or manually?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 25 2008, 05:59 PM~10504155
> *:cheesy: thanks for keeping me to tha top :biggrin:
> *


OK DOUG


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 25 2008, 07:35 PM~10504369
> *does you trunk open by remote or manually?
> *


I am going to wire it in with my door popper kit, as another output


----------



## Scrilla

> *16 members are celebrating their birthday today
> steamboat(24), firedup78(36), MrsCadillac(30), Pimpslide(40), 8pump(35), KevC2k5(21), KAKALAK(28), BACK2DAGAME(26), JMERAZ64(29), turtles62(28), MRS.CADILLAC(30), Lowridin IV Life(19), lwrdrdtowntx(28), MASCORRO(22), aztcbrwn(18), HopT-boi(23)*




:wave:


----------



## GoodTimesFL

HEY HOMES ANYTHING NEW WITH THE G-RIDE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 28 2008, 05:27 PM~10524140
> *:wave:
> *


Thanks Bigg Dogg :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Apr 28 2008, 05:53 PM~10524367
> *HEY HOMES ANYTHING NEW WITH THE G-RIDE
> *


no just waiting on some A-Arms so I can put the front end back together


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 28 2008, 09:28 PM~10525878
> *Thanks Bigg Dogg :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Apr 28 2008, 04:27 PM~10524140
> *:wave:
> *


X2 HAPPY B-DAY.........HOPE THE FAMILY IS DOIMG GOOD.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Apr 28 2008, 09:03 PM~10526210
> *X2 HAPPY B-DAY.........HOPE THE FAMILY IS DOIMG GOOD.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 25 2008, 11:14 AM~10501160
> *
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2007, 09:58 AM~9121531
> *Here they are after 7 months of waiting :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 They are in my sock drawer now


----------



## crucialjp

That sucks, When do you think you'll have the front back together?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Apr 30 2008, 07:54 AM~10539322
> *That sucks, When do you think you'll have the front back together?
> *


hopefully this weekend I am buying some more a arms to ride untill I finish the other ones, Thats really put my build at a stand still.


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt Arms should be on the way :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 30 2008, 09:24 AM~10539782
> *hopefully this weekend I am buying some more a arms to ride untill I finish the other ones, Thats really put my build at a stand still.
> *


how long does it take you to do a arms? 


doesnt look like you really take your time and do things right. you could probably half ass some arms in a couple hours :uh:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 1 2008, 01:21 PM~10552137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE MOVES SUPREME :0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 1 2008, 01:37 PM~10552283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KRAKALAK'S OLD MAN...JAMALL


----------



## DUVAL

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 1 2008, 01:31 PM~10551749
> *how long does it take you to do a arms?
> doesnt look like you really take your time and do things right. you could probably half ass some arms in a couple hours  :uh:
> *


thanks for keeping me to tha top :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 1 2008, 03:35 PM~10552818
> *:0
> *


thanks for keeping me to tha top :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 1 2008, 02:40 PM~10552858
> *thanks for keeping me to tha top :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 1 2008, 03:42 PM~10552880
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


are you sure, Im really thankful :biggrin: I can get off of LIL knowing that you'll keep me at the top :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 1 2008, 03:36 PM~10552831
> *thanks for keeping me to tha top :biggrin:
> *


hey no problem homie, but you never answered my question.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 1 2008, 04:05 PM~10553112
> *hey no problem homie,  but you never answered my question.
> *


those arms aint finished, I got some on the way that will be temp untill the others are finished and chromed  When you come back post so .........well you know :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

damn, I thought the haterz were going to keep me up to tha top  Oh well back to the tizzy :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2008, 05:52 AM~10558533
> *damn, I thought the haterz were going to keep me up to tha top   Oh well back to the tizzy :biggrin:
> *


i have seen no hate in this topic, just people who are sick of these ghetto ass half way put together builds. if it cant be done correct then just slow your roll and save some green. hell i got a 60 i have been working on for damn near 3 years. sure i could start half assing it and roll it this summer, but thats not what its about bro. you dont wanna go through all this time and money and the car turns out to be a POS your not /or atleast you should not be proud of that


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 2 2008, 07:28 AM~10558682
> *i have seen no hate in this topic,  just people who are sick of these ghetto ass half way put together builds.    if it cant be done correct then just slow your roll and save some green.    hell i got a 60 i have been working on for damn near 3 years.  sure i could start half assing it and roll it this summer, but thats not what its about bro.  you dont wanna go through all this time and money and the car turns out to be a POS your not /or atleast you should not be proud of that
> *


I already told you what I thought about your opinions  thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2008, 10:19 AM~10559752
> *I already told you what I thought about your opinions  thanks again :thumbsup:
> *


I THINK THAT MAN CALLED YOUR CAR A POS.......... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 2 2008, 11:33 AM~10559820
> *I THINK THAT MAN CALLED YOUR CAR A POS.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh man my feelings are hurt :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2008, 10:34 AM~10559828
> *oh man my feelings are hurt :uh:
> *


HALF ASS BUILT OWNED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FUCKN NOOB


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 2 2008, 11:42 AM~10559896
> *HALF ASS BUILT OWNED :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> FUCKN NOOB
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2008, 10:44 AM~10559909
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 2 2008, 11:56 AM~10560015
> *
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2008, 10:58 AM~10560034
> *
> *


YOU MIGHT WANT TO GO BACK TO MINI TRUCKN.... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 2 2008, 12:36 PM~10560274
> *YOU MIGHT WANT TO GO BACK TO MINI TRUCKN.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2008, 02:11 PM~10561298
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 2 2008, 07:39 PM~10563005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats better :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

i guess this topic's fergilicous now
:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 4 2008, 12:30 AM~10570153
> *i guess this topic's fergilicous now
> :uh:
> *


its better than page 38


----------



## KAKALAK

Much thanks goes to X for these "In House Customs" arms :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

You toss the other ones you were doing?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@May 5 2008, 11:01 AM~10578344
> *You toss the other ones you were doing?
> *


no I just got these to use until I get the other ones done and ready for chrome, the arms arent on the priority list right now. I am trying to get the body ready for paint


----------



## crucialjp

cool


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

got the a arms back on, I took my brake lines off to get some new ones, in which they will be a little longer


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 5 2008, 10:40 AM~10578223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a clean fan


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 6 2008, 07:00 AM~10586704
> *thats a clean fan
> *


NO WORK NEEDED THERE


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 6 2008, 09:00 AM~10586704
> *thats a clean fan
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 6 2008, 08:00 AM~10586704
> *thats a clean fan
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: clean fans


----------



## KAKALAK

Well just ordered all new longer brake lines i.e, front and back. Should be in tomm. 8:30am.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2008, 11:17 AM~10588531
> *Well just ordered all new longer brake lines i.e, front and back. Should be in tomm. 8:30am.
> *


SO YOUR KEEPING YOUR DEATH TRAP hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

I GOT YOU THE JB WELD YOU'VE BEEN ASKING FOR


----------



## DUVAL

I GOT YOU THE JB WELD YOU'VE BEEN ASKING FOR


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 6 2008, 04:36 PM~10590964
> *I GOT YOU THE JB WELD YOU'VE BEEN ASKING FOR
> *


I heard its a cure for people that talk shit too much, why dont you use keep that for you and consider it a early Christmas present.


----------



## KAKALAK

just picked them up, not bad for 43.00, napa is usually overpriced in my opinion


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2008, 08:31 AM~10597453
> *just picked them up, not bad for 43.00, napa is usually overpriced in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT KILLED YOU DIDN'T IT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 7 2008, 10:09 AM~10597694
> *IT KILLED YOU DIDN'T IT
> *


barely


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2008, 10:09 AM~10598093
> *barely
> *


NAPA IS OVERPRICED BUT BETTER QUALITY STUFF.. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 7 2008, 11:14 AM~10598125
> *NAPA IS OVERPRICED BUT BETTER QUALITY STUFF.. :thumbsup:
> *


better selection too


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2008, 10:32 AM~10598279
> *better selection too
> *


PEP BOYS IS A FREAK SHOW..YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT THEY GOT..COOL SHIT BUT AUTO PARTS NAPA ALL THE WAY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 7 2008, 11:54 AM~10598425
> *PEP BOYS IS A FREAK SHOW..YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT THEY GOT..COOL SHIT BUT AUTO PARTS  NAPA ALL THE WAY
> *


true, just went there yesterday and piles of useless rice burner shit


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2008, 07:31 AM~10597453
> *just picked them up, not bad for 43.00, napa is usually overpriced in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BREAKLINES SMACKATTACK


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 7 2008, 01:56 PM~10599794
> *NICE BREAKLINES SMACKATTACK
> *



I thought so NonFamous Jeffro :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2008, 02:05 PM~10600760
> *I thought so NonFamous Jeffro :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: THAT WAS STUPID EDIT THAT SHIT..PANSY


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 7 2008, 12:14 PM~10598125
> *NAPA IS OVERPRICED BUT BETTER QUALITY STUFF.. :thumbsup:
> *


You Pay For what you get!!  


Looking Good Bro!!! Keep It Up At ALL COSTS!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 30 2008, 08:13 AM~10539211
> *:0 They are in my sock drawer now
> *



I Told You 

j/k

But Seriously..7 months! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 7 2008, 10:29 PM~10604319
> *I Told You
> 
> j/k
> 
> But Seriously..7 months!  :angry:
> *


oh I put them there to protect them, my setup is out of the car right know :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 8 2008, 04:44 AM~10605977
> *oh I put them there to protect them, my setup is out of the car right know :biggrin:
> *


LIES


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 8 2008, 08:28 AM~10606345
> *LIES
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

ALL LIES


----------



## Guest

UPDATE: ....................................i got brake lines :dunno: WTF skim has resurected 15 complete builds this month and all you got is brake lines that are SIX inches longer than stock/ thats about four inches to damn long anyways....... 




























sorry. i was just browsing


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2008, 09:31 AM~10397604
> *Sorry no recent pics.......I got my eye on a 63 impala and if I get it the cutty is more than likely gone :0
> *


here you go  Thats why their wasnt anything done. I dont post everything that I do on the car on here :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2008, 06:30 AM~10614327
> *here you go  Thats why their wasnt anything done. I dont post everything that I do on the car on here :cheesy:
> *


YOUR MORE OF AN ASS THEN WE THOUGHT YOUR REPLYING TO UR SELF.......JACKASS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 9 2008, 08:47 AM~10614542
> *YOUR MORE OF AN ASS THEN WE THOUGHT YOUR REPLYING TO UR SELF.......JACKASS
> *


that was for cc retard :uh:


----------



## buffitout

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Just ordered the weatherstripping kit


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 9 2008, 08:47 AM~10614542
> *YOUR MORE OF AN ASS THEN WE THOUGHT YOUR REPLYING TO UR SELF.......JACKASS
> *


 :0


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2008, 10:43 AM~10614860
> *Just ordered the weatherstripping kit
> *



HOLY SHIT, HE'S REALLY MOVING ALONG NOW


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 9 2008, 09:54 AM~10614960
> *HOLY SHIT, HE'S REALLY MOVING ALONG NOW
> *


Im movin like those antique pumps displace fluid :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, classic customs
Oh here we go again :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2008, 08:57 AM~10614981
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KAKALAK, classic customs
> Oh here we go again :uh:
> *


CLASSIC CUSTOMS IS YOUR DADDY :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 9 2008, 10:29 AM~10615241
> *CLASSIC CUSTOMS IS YOUR DADDY :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 8 2008, 03:51 PM~10609888
> *UPDATE: ....................................i got brake lines  :dunno: WTF skim has resurected 15 complete builds this month and all you got is brake lines that are SIX inches longer than stock/ thats about four inches to damn long anyways.......
> sorry. i was just browsing
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


GET YOU SOME


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2008, 12:07 PM~10616574
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Infamous James

TTT


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 9 2008, 10:29 AM~10615241
> *CLASSIC CUSTOMS IS YOUR DADDY :0
> *


nope. i pulled out


----------



## 1up3down

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 5 2008, 11:40 AM~10578223-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much thanks goes to X for these In House <span style=\'color:red\'>Kustoms</span>
> <!--QuoteBegin-POONJAB63
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 6 2008, 05:36 PM~10590964
> *I GOT YOU THE JB WELD YOU'VE BEEN ASKING FOR
> *
> 
> 
> 
> when you do your own work then talk shit until then back off. you dont know who does what work for who but we know you can grind someone elses welds.
Click to expand...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1up3down_@May 11 2008, 01:25 AM~10626990
> *In House <span style=\'color:red\'>Kustoms</span>
> 
> when you do your own work then talk shit until then back off. you dont know who does what work for who but we know you can grind someone elses welds.
> *


SUCK MY DICK POSER............... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 9 2008, 06:16 PM~10619077
> *nope. i pulled out
> *


NEW MYSTERY ON WHO'S HIS DADDY............................1UP3DOWN hno:


----------



## buffitout

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 29tudor

gawd dam this is one shitty build up. i been working on my 29 for about 8 years but atleast what i have done is 100 percent correct


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:37 AM~10633623
> *gawd dam this is one shitty build up.    i been working on my 29 for about 8 years but atleast what i have done is 100 percent correct
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 07:37 AM~10633623
> *gawd dam this is one shitty build up.    i been working on my 29 for about 8 years but atleast what i have done is 100 percent correct
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: 


THE PEOPLE SPEAK............. :0


----------



## 29tudor

RIP TO EIGHT BELLES..............A HORSE THAT DIED IN THE KENTUCKEY DERBY...
2 horse's die every day in horse racing.......FYI



























wtf is this a joke? why you give two shits about a horse. and your statistics are slightly exagerated. an average of two race horses die each day due to injuries? but an average of 3 grayhounds die each day due to injuries a couple of human motorsport people die everyday due to injurys-------------------------SO the questio is WHATS THE POINT HOMEBOY


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:05 AM~10633745
> *RIP TO EIGHT BELLES..............A HORSE THAT DIED IN THE KENTUCKEY DERBY...
> 2 horse's die every day in horse racing.......FYI
> wtf  is this a joke?  why you give two shits about a horse.  and your statistics are slightly exagerated.  an average of two race horses die each day due to injuries?   but an average of 3 grayhounds die each day due to injuries a couple of human motorsport people die everyday due to injurys-------------------------SO the questio is WHATS THE POINT HOMEBOY
> *



the question is WHO GIVES A FUCK about your opinion


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 12 2008, 07:07 AM~10633754
> *the question is WHO GIVES A FUCK about your opinion
> *


well indeed that is a good question? and i will be more than glad to answer.---------- probably none of the dick riding posers that visit this topic. 








now howabaout you dick riders get off my nutts and answer my question?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:05 AM~10633745
> *RIP TO EIGHT BELLES..............A HORSE THAT DIED IN THE KENTUCKEY DERBY...
> 2 horse's die every day in horse racing.......FYI
> wtf  is this a joke?  why you give two shits about a horse.  and your statistics are slightly exagerated.  an average of two race horses die each day due to injuries?  but an average of 3 grayhounds die each day due to injuries a couple of human motorsport people die everyday due to injurys-------------------------SO the questio is WHATS THE POINT HOMEBOY
> *


EASY BRO......I ALREADY DID THE RESEARCH...AND WHAT IS IT TO YOU....


----------



## DUVAL

User's local time May 12 2008, 07:23 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 1,070 
( 1.2 posts per day / 0.02% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Hydraulics
( 511 posts / 62% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 08:19 AM 
Status (Active in topic: Lowridin N' VA) 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

FUCK NEWBS


----------



## IN YA MOUF

this should be interesting.


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 07:22 AM~10633829
> *EASY BRO......I ALREADY DID THE RESEARCH...AND WHAT IS IT TO YOU....
> *



its called a fucking question you dick sucking mommas boy.







that reminds me when i went to see your moms on mothers day she was feeling kinnda sick ------------------------------------------- but man that 104 deggre tempurture she had sure made the but secs good. she was passed out when i left so just tell her to keep the change


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: POONJAB63, 29tudor, IN YA MOUF

:scrutinize:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 07:29 AM~10633877
> *this should be interesting.
> *


the way i see it is this topic can use all the help it can get-- sure ant no build up going on




































































































































































































































so lets do this mommas boys



































































































































































































who is next


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:29 AM~10633878
> *its called a fucking question you dick sucking mommas boy.
> that reminds me when i went to see your moms on mothers day she was feeling kinnda sick ------------------------------------------- but man that 104 deggre tempurture she had sure made the but secs good.  she was passed out when i left so just tell her to keep the change
> *


COMING FROM SOME 16YR ****** THAT REPPS HIS DADS CAR THAT IS PRISON FOR BEING A PEDO...YA YOUR GETTING REAL FAR WITH THAT SON..


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:29 AM~10633878
> *its called a fucking question you dick sucking mommas boy.
> that reminds me when i went to see your moms on mothers day she was feeling kinnda sick ------------------------------------------- but man that 104 deggre tempurture she had sure made the but secs good.  she was passed out when i left so just tell her to keep the change
> *


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 10:31 AM~10633890
> *COMING FROM SOME 16YR ****** THAT REPPS HIS DADS CAR THAT IS PRISON FOR BEING A PEDO...YA YOUR GETTING REAL FAR WITH THAT SON..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


that fool really thinks he's cool


----------



## 29tudor

yo yo skeeter the homie without a peter once used his fist but was called a cheater------ laying on his ass; you want some shit just ask// i am going to smack you in the face with my wiskey flask---- you wanna step to me i will squash you like a bumble bee


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:33 AM~10633911
> *yo yo skeeter the homie without a peter once used his fist but was called a cheater------ laying on his ass; you want some shit just ask// i am going to smack you in the face with my wiskey flask---- you wanna step to me i will squash you like a bumble bee
> *


bahahahahahahahahahaha 


man, you really killed me that time


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 12 2008, 07:32 AM~10633902
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that fool really thinks he's cool
> *


i never said i was cool







look again you whinning ass mommas boy. ant nothing cool here i am just 12 white and e thuggin all day


















































now whats you dick riding mommas boys excuse


----------



## 29tudor

once again i ant cool 





stop calling me cool i dont need anymore fans


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 12 2008, 08:32 AM~10633902
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that fool really thinks he's cool
> *


NO HE IS AN ONLY CHILD CUASE HIS MOTHER HATED HIM SO MUCH SHE KILLED OFF ALL HER OTHER CHILDREN CUASE OF THIS ANKLE BITER..

EVER HERD OF WATERD DOWN.. HE'S THE MEANING OF BLEACHEDOWNED :0


----------



## 29tudor

i ant cool


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:33 AM~10633911
> *yo yo skeeter the homie without a peter once used his fist but was called a cheater------ laying on his ass; you want some shit just ask// i am going to smack you in the face with my wiskey flask---- you wanna step to me i will squash you like a bumble bee
> *


 :uh: QUITE WHILE YOUR AHEAD..SON :0


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 10:29 AM~10633877
> *this should be interesting.
> *


i thought it was going to be interesting also, but turns out dude is just a joke, thinks he's a cool e-thug and doesnt have a better comeback than "your a mommas boy". :uh: 

oh well back to the other thread fools


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 07:37 AM~10633939
> *:uh: QUITE WHILE YOUR AHEAD..SON :0
> *



lets dont dad 












is this even your topic--------------- howabout you take a big drink of SHUTTHEFUCKUP


----------



## IN YA MOUF

i think SOMEBODY was just removed from someones top 8 and is being a little emo about it.


----------



## DUVAL

WHAT STATE ARE U FROM MRS.29TUDOR...


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 12 2008, 07:38 AM~10633942
> *i thought it was going to be interesting also, but turns out dude is just a joke, thinks he's a cool e-thug and doesnt have a better comeback than "your a mommas boy". :uh:
> 
> oh well back to the other thread fools
> *


I DONT ARGUE WITH ******* I JUST AGREE WITH YOU GUYS IT MAKES IT ALOT MORE INTERESTING


> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 07:39 AM~10633948
> *i think SOMEBODY was just removed from someones top 8 and is being a little emo about it.
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE SAYING----- BUT SURE OK WHATEVER SOUNDS GOOD TO ME THANKS


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 10:39 AM~10633948
> *i think SOMEBODY was just removed from someones top 8 and is being a little emo about it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 07:40 AM~10633954
> *WHAT STATE ARE U FROM MRS.29TUDOR...
> *


born in SC and now reside in the ATL



my husband got a new job here :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:41 AM~10633958
> *I DONT ARGUE WITH ******* I JUST AGREE WITH YOU GUYS IT MAKES IT ALOT MORE INTERESTING
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE SAYING-----  BUT SURE OK WHATEVER SOUNDS GOOD TO ME  THANKS
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE SAYING----- BUT SURE OK WHATEVER SOUNDS GOOD TO ME THANKS-QUOTELIL JIT 


JIT-OWNED


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 07:43 AM~10633973
> *I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE SAYING-----  BUT SURE OK WHATEVER SOUNDS GOOD TO ME  THANKS-QUOTELIL JIT
> JIT-OWNED
> *


you love this "owned" shit i see. i bet your glad people dont still "own" you *****


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by 29tudor+May 12 2008, 10:41 AM~10633958-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE SAYING-----  BUT SURE OK WHATEVER SOUNDS GOOD TO ME  THANKS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure no problem. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 10:42 AM~10633963
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she dont know.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:42 AM~10633965
> *born in SC and now reside in the ATL
> my husband got a new job here  :uh:
> *


:|


----------



## 29tudor

next


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:42 AM~10633965
> *born in SC and now reside in the ATL
> my husband got a new job here  :uh:
> *


SO YOUR A INBRED BITCH........ UR DADDY I MEAN HUBBY LET'S YOU OUT OF THE GARAGE TO EAT SO HIM AND THE REST OF THE KLAN CAN COME BACK AND DO THE TRAIN.....GO BACK TO SC......... :angry:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 10:46 AM~10633988
> *shemale dont know.. :biggrin:
> *



:no:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:46 AM~10633993
> *next
> *



cha doin bubba?..kickin ass and takin names?


----------



## 29tudor

its funny kakalak said to post in his topic and watch the dick riding haters jump train lmao i had no idea you cats were this retarded




i thought he was the stupid one but wowser you guys are pathetic. 

do any of you three dick swingers even have a car


----------



## DUVAL

INBRED-WHY YOU YOU EVER GO ON SOMEONES THREAD AND SHIT ALL OVER IT...YOU PROBABLY DONT HAVE A CAR...JUST YOUR DADDYS..


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 07:47 AM~10633994
> *SO YOUR A INBRED  BITCH........ UR DADDY I MEAN HUBBY LET'S YOU OUT OF THE GARAGE TO EAT SO HIM AND THE REST OF THE KLAN CAN COME BACK AND  DO THE TRAIN.....GO BACK TO SC......... :angry:
> *


yes everyone from NC and ATL are imbreed. the cool people are all in florida


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+May 12 2008, 10:47 AM~10634000-->
> 
> 
> 
> cha doin bubba?..kickin ass and takin names?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:48 AM~10634010
> *its funny kakalak said to post in his topic and watch the dick riding haters jump train  lmao  i had no idea you cats were this retarded
> i thought he was the stupid one but wowser you guys are pathetic.
> 
> do any of you three dick swingers even have a car
> *


nope none of us have a car, we all ride donks


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 07:49 AM~10634014
> *INBRED-WHY YOU YOU EVER GO ON SOMEONES THREAD AND SHIT ALL OVER IT...YOU PROBABLY DONT HAVE A CAR...JUST YOUR DADDYS..
> *



on the real though my dad died fighting for this country. games are games but lets not disrespect like that please. go anywere but there homeboy


----------



## DUVAL

I JUST GOT HER PIC OFF OF HER MY SPACE....I THINK MY CASE IS CLOSED...


RETARDEDOWNED


----------



## 29tudor

kakalak going to come back and see his topic grew and be like 






yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss lol


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 07:51 AM~10634034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I JUST GOT HER PIC OFF OF HER MY SPACE....I THINK MY CASE IS CLOSED...
> RETARDEDOWNED
> *



thats actually the ****** that cleans my house






and what is myspace? i thought that was for teenage girls


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:51 AM~10634028
> *on the real though my dad died fighting for this country.  games are games but lets not disrespect like that please.    go anywere but there homeboy
> *


LIES :angry: 


PITY


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 12 2008, 07:49 AM~10634017
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> nope none of us have a car, we all ride donks
> *


i noticed that. WHY


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:53 AM~10634038
> *thats actually the ****** that cleans my house
> and what is myspace?  i thought that was for teenage girls
> *


TAKES A NIGER TO KNOW A NIGER


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 07:53 AM~10634041
> *LIES  :angry:
> PITY
> *


LOOK I ANT ASKING AGAIN YOU GOODDAMN HORSE DICK SUCKING MOTHER FUCKER YOU LET THE DEAD ALONE OR A I WILL OWN YOU ON EVERY POST YOU GODDAMN DISRESPECRFULL ******


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:53 AM~10634045
> *i noticed that.  WHY
> *


because we're dick riders remember :uh:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:55 AM~10634056
> *LOOK I ANT ASKING AGAIN YOU GOODDAMN HORSE DICK SUCKING MOTHER FUCKER    YOU LET THE DEAD ALONE OR A I WILL OWN YOU ON EVERY POST YOU GODDAMN DISRESPECRFULL ******
> *


stfu already, aint nobody scared of yo stupid ass


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:55 AM~10634056
> *LOOK I ANT ASKING AGAIN YOU GOODDAMN HORSE DICK SUCKING MOTHER FUCKER    YOU LET THE DEAD ALONE OR A I WILL OWN YOU ON EVERY POST YOU GODDAMN DISRESPECRFULL ******
> *


LIES....................MANY HAVE TRIED AND ALL HAVE FAILED :biggrin:


----------



## 29tudor

NOT ASKING ANYONE TO BE SCARED JUST RESPECT FOR THE DEAD


----------



## SKEETER

its the internet dumb ass, nobody gives a fuck about what you want


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:57 AM~10634069
> *NOT ASKING ANYONE TO BE SCARED JUST RESPECT FOR THE DEAD
> *


YOUR KILLING THE THREAD...I KNEW YOUR DAD JUST TO LET YOUR KNOW :0


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:48 AM~10634010
> *do any of you three dick swingers even have a car
> *


:no: i have a scooter.


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 07:56 AM~10634068
> *LIES....................MANY HAVE TRIED AND ALL HAVE FAILED :biggrin:
> *


POST UP SOME PERSONAL INFO. I STARTED THIS SHIT IN FUN JUST TO FUCK UP KAKALAKS TOPIC


YOU CROSSED THE LINE HOMEBOY






$50 PAYPAL SOMEONE GIVE MYE THE INFO ON THIS DISRESPECTFULL BITCH


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 10:59 AM~10634083
> *:no: i have a scooter.
> *


yeah but its chromed out so that counts


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:59 AM~10634086
> *POST UP SOME PERSONAL INFO.  I STARTED THIS SHIT IN FUN JUST TO FUCK UP KAKALAKS TOPIC
> YOU CROSSED THE LINE HOMEBOY
> $50 PAYPAL SOMEONE GIVE MYE THE INFO ON THIS DISRESPECTFULL BITCH
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


she's gonna come get you poonjab


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:59 AM~10634086
> *POST UP SOME PERSONAL INFO.  I STARTED THIS SHIT IN FUN JUST TO FUCK UP KAKALAKS TOPIC
> YOU CROSSED THE LINE HOMEBOY
> $50 PAYPAL SOMEONE GIVE MYE THE INFO ON THIS DISRESPECTFULL BITCH
> *












HERES HIS FEET.. SEEMS JUST AS HOT AS YOU ARE..THINK SKIN NEVER WINS :angry: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 29tudor

INTERNET OR NOT..... RESPECT FOR THE DEAD SHOULD JUST BE A GIVVEN


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 08:01 AM~10634095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES HIS FEET.. SEEMS JUST AS HOT AS YOU ARE..THINK SKIN NEVER WINS :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I GUESS NOW YOUR SPELLCHECK OWNED



see how childish that owning shit is and tell your mom to put some gold bond or something on that shit


----------



## 29tudor

:wave: hi *******


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:01 AM~10634098
> *INTERNET OR NOT..... RESPECT FOR THE DEAD SHOULD JUST BE A GIVVEN
> *












YOUR DAD WAS A COOL MAN :uh: :


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 08:05 AM~10634115
> *
> 
> YOUR DAD WAS A COOL MAN  :uh:  :
> *



yes he sure was :angel: RIP anthony


----------



## DUVAL

FYI U STARTED THIS TALKING SHIT..NO RULZ TO THE GAME....

BUT I HIT IT ON THE HEAD UR INBRED THAT Y UR STICKING UP FOR UR DADDY.. FIRST LUV THING ..WOULDN'T KNOW


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 08:07 AM~10634131
> *FYI U STARTED THIS TALKING SHIT..NO RULZ TO THE GAME....
> 
> BUT I HIT IT ON THE HEAD UR INBRED THAT Y  UR STICKING UP FOR UR DADDY.. FIRST LUV THING ..WOULDN'T KNOW
> *


nevermind i forgot you florida ******* dont know who your daddys are.




my bad dipshit maybe one day you will know what respect is


----------



## SKEETER

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: IN YA MOUF, POONJAB63, Infamous James, SKEETER, lac life, 29tudor



this fool can smell the shit talking from miles away :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:12 AM~10634166
> *nevermind i forgot you florida ******* dont know who your daddys are.
> my bad dipshit  maybe one day you will know what respect is
> *


WELL CONSIDERING YOU SLEPT WITH YOURS AND UR FROM SOUTH CAROLINA..NO THANKS INBRED...I JUST KEEP GUESSING :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

seems like ol boy came in swingin for the fences...and didnt realize some fucks here are a lil ruthless. it might work on myspace bubba...sure as hell aint finna work here.kthnxbye.


----------



## Infamous James

:around: SOUNDS LIKE A KLAN MEETING UP IN HURR


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 12 2008, 09:15 AM~10634189
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: IN YA MOUF, POONJAB63, Infamous James, SKEETER, lac life, 29tudor
> this fool can smell the shit talking from miles away :biggrin:
> *


X2 HE'S JUST GETTING WARMED UP


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+May 12 2008, 11:16 AM~10634193-->
> 
> 
> 
> seems like ol boy came in swingin for the fences...and didnt realize some fucks here are a lil ruthless. it might work on myspace bubba...sure as hell aint finna work here.kthnxbye.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@May 12 2008, 11:16 AM~10634194
> *:around: SOUNDS LIKE A KLAN MEETING UP IN HURR
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 12 2008, 09:16 AM~10634194
> *:around: SOUNDS LIKE A KLAN MEETING UP IN HURR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

JUST MESSING WITH THE NEWB :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 09:16 AM~10634193
> *seems like ol boy came in swingin for the fences...and didnt realize some fucks here are a lil ruthless. it might work on myspace bubba...sure as hell aint finna work here.kthnxbye.
> *


I'M HAVEN'T EVEN STARTED YET....I'M SKIP TRACING THIS FUCK DOWN NOW..I WILL GET FAMILY PICS SOON :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

ONCE THERE IS THREE NINJA'S IN HERE ITS DONE


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 11:21 AM~10634232
> *ONCE THERE IS THREE NINJA'S IN HERE ITS DONE
> *



5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SKEETER, IN YA MOUF, lac life, 29tudor



hno:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 11:21 AM~10634232
> *ONCE THERE IS THREE NINJA'S IN HERE ITS DONE
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## DUVAL

O TOLD YOU I HAD FAMILY PICS..GO SOUTH CAROLINA


----------



## DUVAL

WELL ANOTHER VICTORY...........TKO IN 6 ROUNDS


----------



## 29tudor

victory? lmao


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:38 AM~10634340
> *victory?  lmao
> *


DID U LEARN YOUR LEASON :0


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 08:20 AM~10634224
> *I'M HAVEN'T EVEN STARTED YET....I'M SKIP TRACING THIS FUCK DOWN NOW..I WILL GET FAMILY PICS SOON :biggrin:
> *


you cant trace shit bitch


hell just pm me i will give you all my ionfo everyone that knows me knows i dont give a fuck


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 08:40 AM~10634354
> *DID U LEARN YOUR LEASON :0
> *


 :uh: i went to grab lunch 




lunch: thats what working people do, you would not have a clue about that i am guessing


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:41 AM~10634361
> *you cant trace shit bitch
> hell just pm me i will give you all my ionfo everyone that knows me knows i dont give a fuck
> *


YOU WOULD BE SUPRISED.....BUT I HOPE NEXT TIME YOUR MOUTH DOES NOT OVERLOAD YOUR ASS...REMEMBER ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES TILL U POKE FUN WITH THE WRONG PERSON..


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 10:59 AM~10634083
> *:no: i have a scooter.
> *


me and INYAMOUF belong to VRA..... Vespa Riders of America :biggrin:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 08:43 AM~10634387
> *YOU WOULD BE SUPRISED.....BUT I HOPE NEXT TIME YOUR MOUTH DOES NOT OVERLOAD YOUR ASS...REMEMBER ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES TILL U POKE FUN WITH THE WRONG PERSON..
> *



lets do it then you horse loving bitch


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:43 AM~10634373
> *:uh: i went to grab lunch
> lunch: thats what working people do,  you would not have a clue about that i am guessing
> *


STEALING COMPANY TIME...NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 08:46 AM~10634408
> *STEALING COMPANY TIME...NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


wow you got one correct


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:45 AM~10634405
> *lets do it then you horse loving bitch
> *


I HAVEN'T HAD A HORSE BUT NOW YOUR REACHNG YOU CAN DO BETTER THEN THAT.. THIS TIME TRY :angry: 

CORRECTION I DID HAVE SEX WITH A HORSE--YOUR MOTHER hno: 

NOW THATS A BIG BITCH :0


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 08:47 AM~10634419
> *I HAVEN'T HAD A HORSE BUT NOW YOUR REACHNG YOU CAN DO BETTER THEN THAT.. THIS TIME TRY :angry:
> 
> CORRECTION I DID HAVE SEX WITH A HORSE--YOUR MOTHER  hno:
> 
> NOW THATS A BIG BITCH :0
> *


english please


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by lac life_@May 12 2008, 11:44 AM~10634389
> *me and INYAMOUF belong to VRA..... Vespa Riders of America :biggrin:
> *



god damn right!.. Hell's Angels said we was too ruthless. :biggrin:


----------



## 29tudor

and yes my moms is a bog women right again ding ding


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:49 AM~10634431
> *english please
> *


YOUR MOMS IS A BIG FAT BITCH, A BIG FAT BITCH


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 08:50 AM~10634444
> *YOUR MOMS IS A BIG FAT BITCH, A BIG FAT BITCH
> *


half true. she fat but not a bitch


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:51 AM~10634462
> *half true.  she fat but not a bitch
> *


  PICS


----------



## 29tudor

still waiting on all this personal info there mr genius


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 11:52 AM~10634466
> * PICS
> *


nudes?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 09:53 AM~10634477
> *nudes?
> *












THIS IS HER FAMILY PICS.. MOMS KINDA BIG BUT NO SUPRISE SHE ON HER BACK...SLUT :biggrin:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 08:52 AM~10634466
> * PICS
> *


but your finding out all this personal info on me.



you post the pictures, or hell even my name address something


what? hurry before you look like a lying little bitch. i gave you my city name do you need another hint


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 08:55 AM~10634488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS HER FAMILY PICS.. MOMS KINDA BIG BUT NO SUPRISE SHE ON HER BACK...SLUT :biggrin:
> *


wow you sure are creative. i have only seen that picture post about 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 times


----------



## 29tudor

the three ninjas are looking more like the three stooges


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:56 AM~10634506
> *wow you sure are creative.  i have only seen that picture post about 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 times
> *


YOU HAVE DONE 60 POST TODAY..CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## 29tudor

HELLO were did the dick swingers go


----------



## DUVAL

KAKALAK 475 
POONJAB63 92 
29tudor 41 
crucialjp 38 
lil angel 33 
SKEETER 24 
modowned.com 16 
Pure Xtc 15 
MAJESTICSLIFE63 13 
IN YA MOUF 11 
LowandBeyond 10 
Supaf|y in the Ky 9 
wired62 9 
tlc64impala 8 
cam383rs 8 
Infamous James 8 
BlueBerry 7 
classic customs 7 
ElMonte74' 6 
TrinityGarden 6 
MAYHEM 5 
79regal 4 
tddbrumfield 4 
buffitout 4 
La Lo 3 
fleetwoodpimpin 3 
LOCO 78 3 
premierkaddy 3 
vengence 2 
lac life 2 
MAJESTICS-CFL 2 
J-VO 2 
bdbob45 2 
The Profit 2 
HIGH HITTER 2 
81cutty 2 
MiKLO 2 
TYTE95 2 
wop_inda_wood 2 
Scrilla 2 
95stsrider 2 
Sin7 2 
topless65 1 
TAIB 1 
g-style 1 
79 cutty 1 
LOWLYFE62 1 
LOWLAC91 1 
NY-BOSSMAN 1 
PBOY 1 
HiLoHyDrOs 1 
1up3down 1 
64 CRAWLING 1 
Austin Ace 1 
64_EC_STYLE 1 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 1 
texmex 1 
306caddy 1 
lboogie 1 
LA Homie 1 
NIMSTER64 1 
LUXURIOU$LAC 1 
Regal King 1 
3PumpdBlazer 1 
mill creek 1 
impala65 1 
Mark 1 
Unity_Jon 1 
chromeandpaint 1 
ride4life 1 
individualsbox 1 
northwestG 1 
MIVLIFE 1 
toxiconer 1


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 08:58 AM~10634518
> *YOU HAVE DONE 60 POST TODAY..CONGRATS  :biggrin:
> *


hey looks like i have a new fan





hold on let me pull out my dick so you can jump on


----------



## 29tudor

HARD KANDY 10 
westsidestory64 9 
GREENLEAF63 8 
6Deuced 2 
Sin7 2 
juicedinsanta12 2 
BIG WHIT 64 2 
SIX1RAG 2 
Sixty34me 1 
1mexikan 1 
silver64 1 
san 312 1 
07-Gator 1 
redrum702 1 
Big Worm 1 
HAITIAN 305 HOPPER 1 
FREAKYTALES 1 
7chevy7 1 
79 cutty 1 
LOWLYFE62 1 
west coast ridaz 1 
unique27 1 
KAKALAK 1 
Regal King 1 
socios b.c. prez 1 
MAYHEM 1 
JSpot69 1 
C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 1 
.:OrangeCounty G:. 1 
BIG NICK 1 
Wog Boy 1 
Bigjxloc 1 
dirty_duece 1 
REALTALK 1 
acosta512 1 
texmex 1 
impala_631 1 
SLAPP A HO TRIBE 1 
Close window & open topic 


and here is the info on a randomn thread WTF you think you have something here




what a fuckhead POST MY PERSONAL INFO YOU BEEN TALKING ABOUT *** BOY


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:59 AM~10634534
> *hey looks like i have a new fan
> hold on let me pull out my dick so you can jump on
> *


I THOUGHT YOU WERE A GIRL... :dunno: 

SO DON'T DRINK SC WATER :thumbsup: 

WELL LIKE YOU I'M STEALING COMPANY TIME TOO.. BUT THE ITS TIME FOR LUNCH AND I'M GLAD YOU LITTEN UP.. WE ALL JUST MESSING AROUND.. ITS THE INTERNET NOTHING SPECIAL :biggrin:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 09:01 AM~10634558
> *I THOUGHT YOU WERE A GIRL... :dunno:
> 
> SO DON'T DRINK SC WATER  :thumbsup:
> 
> WELL LIKE YOU I'M STEALING COMPANY TIME TOO.. BUT THE ITS TIME FOR LUNCH AND I'M GLAD YOU LITTEN UP.. WE ALL JUST MESSING AROUND.. ITS THE INTERNET NOTHING SPECIAL :biggrin:
> *


NOPE. THIS ANT OVER




POST THE INFO YOU HORSE DICK SUCKING ***


----------



## IN YA MOUF

bubba here sure as hell like talkin bout the cock and who's swingin on it....pity.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:01 AM~10634555
> *HARD KANDY 10
> westsidestory64 9
> GREENLEAF63 8
> 6Deuced 2
> Sin7 2
> juicedinsanta12 2
> BIG WHIT 64 2
> SIX1RAG 2
> Sixty34me 1
> 1mexikan 1
> silver64 1
> san 312 1
> 07-Gator 1
> redrum702 1
> Big Worm 1
> HAITIAN 305 HOPPER 1
> FREAKYTALES 1
> 7chevy7 1
> 79 cutty 1
> LOWLYFE62 1
> west coast ridaz 1
> unique27 1
> KAKALAK 1
> Regal King 1
> socios b.c. prez 1
> MAYHEM 1
> JSpot69 1
> C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s 1
> .:OrangeCounty G:. 1
> BIG NICK 1
> Wog Boy 1
> Bigjxloc 1
> dirty_duece 1
> REALTALK 1
> acosta512 1
> texmex 1
> impala_631 1
> SLAPP A HO TRIBE 1
> Close window & open topic
> 
> 
> and here is the info on a randomn thread    WTF you think you have something here
> what a fuckhead POST MY PERSONAL INFO YOU BEEN TALKING ABOUT *** BOY
> *


SO IS YOUR DAD THE FATHER OF YOU KIDS hno:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 09:03 AM~10634569
> *bubba here sure as hell like talkin bout the cock and who's swingin on it....pity.
> *


CHECK YOUR SCREEN NAME HOMIE







NOW YOU TELL ME WHO SEEMS LIKE THE ***


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 12:03 PM~10634569
> *bubba here sure as hell like talkin bout the cock and who's swingin on it....pity.
> *



x2


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 09:03 AM~10634572
> *SO IS YOUR DAD THE FATHER OF YOU KIDS  hno:
> *


I SEE YOUR NOT GOOD AT THIS PERSONAL INFO THING. STRIKE ONE: I HAVE NO KIDS













I just wander how long i should let this ride before i start posting all the personal info i found on your ass. its pretty easy since its pretty much what i do for a living


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:04 AM~10634579
> *CHECK YOUR SCREEN NAME HOMIE
> NOW YOU TELL ME WHO SEEMS LIKE THE ***
> *


29TUDOR IS THAT HOW MANY FATHERS RAN THREW YOU OR YOUR TO STUPID..SO YOUR MOMMA GOT YOU 29TUDORS..TO TEACH YOU WHEN TO SHUT UP...


:0 


LUNCH TIME.. I'LL BE BACK.. DON'T GO LEAVING YA HEAR :angry:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 12 2008, 09:05 AM~10634593
> *x2
> *


and this is from a guy who calls his self skeeter lmao


----------



## 29tudor

still waiting and a 29 tudor is a car you dumb fuck


----------



## 29tudor

ttt for some personal info


----------



## 29tudor

HELLO


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:08 AM~10634617
> *still waiting    and a 29 tudor is a car you dumb fuck
> *


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by 29tudor+May 12 2008, 08:57 AM~10634515-->
> 
> 
> 
> the three ninjas are looking more like the three stooges
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 08:58 AM~10634519
> *HELLO were did the dick swingers go
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 08:59 AM~10634534
> *hey looks like i have a new fan
> hold on let me pull out my dick so you can jump on
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 09:02 AM~10634561
> *NOPE.  THIS ANT OVER
> POST THE INFO YOU HORSE DICK SUCKING ***
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 09:04 AM~10634579
> *CHECK YOUR SCREEN NAME HOMIE
> NOW YOU TELL ME WHO SEEMS LIKE THE ***
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 09:06 AM~10634599
> *I SEE YOUR NOT GOOD AT THIS PERSONAL INFO THING.  STRIKE ONE: I HAVE NO KIDS
> I just wander how long i should let this ride before i start posting all the personal info i found on your ass.  its pretty easy since its pretty much what i do for a living
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:07 AM~10634606
> *and this is from a guy who calls his self  skeeter    lmao
> *


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 12:04 PM~10634579
> *CHECK YOUR SCREEN NAME HOMIE
> NOW YOU TELL ME WHO SEEMS LIKE THE ***
> *



alter ego fella....cause its where you'll find me..im not loosing ya am i bubba?..keep your head off the desk and pay attention son. there will be a quiz that the end of the day. kthnxbye.


off to lunch bitches...chaz..play nice you silly bastard.


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by 29tudor+May 12 2008, 08:03 AM~10634110-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: hi *******
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 08:12 AM~10634166
> *nevermind i forgot you florida ******* dont know who your daddys are.
> my bad dipshit  maybe one day you will know what respect is
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 08:41 AM~10634361
> *you cant trace shit bitch
> hell just pm me i will give you all my ionfo everyone that knows me knows i dont give a fuck
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:45 AM~10634405
> *lets do it then you horse loving bitch
> *


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 12:12 PM~10634659
> *
> *


 i think youre just lookin for attention. go fly a kite on the interstate..im sure somebody will notice you then.


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 09:12 AM~10634660
> *alter ego fella....cause its where you'll find me..im not loosing ya am i bubba?..keep your head off the desk and pay attention son. there will be a quiz that the end of the day. kthnxbye.
> off to lunch bitches...chaz..play nice you silly bastard.
> *


YOU LOST ME 


and only your moms is the only one who can call me bubba


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 09:14 AM~10634673
> *i think youre just lookin for attention. go fly a kite on the interstate..im sure somebody will notice you then.
> *


wow. did you come up with that one all by yourself


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by 29tudor+May 12 2008, 12:15 PM~10634681-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LOST ME
> and only your moms is the only one who can call me bubba
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she calls me mijo.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-29tudor_@May 12 2008, 12:16 PM~10634688
> *wow. did you come up with that one all by yourself
> *


i sure did.


----------



## 29tudor

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












































topic is now officially dead


----------



## 29tudor

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












































topic is now officially dead


----------



## 29tudor

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












































topic is now officially dead


----------



## 29tudor

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












































topic is now officially dead


----------



## 29tudor

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












































topic is now officially dead


----------



## 29tudor

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












































topic is now officially dead


----------



## 29tudor

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












































topic is now officially dead


----------



## 29tudor

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












































topic is now officially dead


----------



## 29tudor

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












































topic is now officially dead


----------



## 29tudor

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












































topic is now officially dead


----------



## 29tudor

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












































topic is now officially dead


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 12:16 PM~10634688
> *wow. did you come up with that one all by yourself
> *


come talk shit in this thread if you aint scared, you pussy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?P...2&f=28&t=335052


----------



## 29tudor

i always check the dirrection bar at the bottomn of the page before i click links




nice try though





























NEXT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 10:31 AM~10634804
> *i always check the dirrection bar at the bottomn of the page before i click links
> nice try though
> NEXT
> *


WAITING :angry:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 10:12 AM~10635042
> *WAITING  :angry:
> *


on what slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapy


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 11:42 AM~10635262
> *on what slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapy
> *


YOUR FAT ASS TO GET ON..BISH


----------



## buffitout

:|


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: POONJAB63, buffitout

WHAT UP HOMIE.. WE MERKIN THIS FOOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: POONJAB63, ATXSS, topless65, IN YA MOUF


----------



## IN YA MOUF

by this time supreme woulda done peeked his head in his own topic..... :scrutinize:
now im startin to wonder....


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 11:51 AM~10635349
> *by this time supreme woulda done peeked his head in his own topic..... :scrutinize:
> now im startin to wonder....
> *


HE SCARED OR FEELS THAT CHICK BLASTED HIS OUT OUT OF LIL :0


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 01:52 PM~10635363
> *HE SCARED OR FEELS THAT CHICK BLASTED HIS OUT OUT OF LIL :0
> *



or it might be him. :0


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 01:53 PM~10635379
> *or it might be him. :0
> *


EXACTLY


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 12:45 PM~10635299
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: POONJAB63, buffitout
> 
> WHAT UP HOMIE.. WE MERKIN THIS FOOL.. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## 29tudor

were is all this personal info at people





i am starting to think i am dealing with a bunch of pansys






and stop pm'ing me you fucking ass roach


----------



## 29tudor

i thought you ass fucks were going to find out everything about me 




and then own me lmao what a fucking joke


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 11:58 AM~10635423
> *were is all this personal info at people
> i am starting to think i am dealing with a bunch of pansys
> and stop pm'ing me you fucking ass roach
> *


wow :0 

RAOCH--NO THANKS INBRED


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63+May 12 2008, 10:52 AM~10635363-->
> 
> 
> 
> HE SCARED OR FEELS THAT CHICK BLASTED HIS OUT OUT OF LIL :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 10:53 AM~10635379
> *or it might be him. :0
> *




someone is sharing ip address





should i post the info


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 12:00 PM~10635449
> *wow  :0
> 
> RAOCH--NO THANKS INBRED
> *


I COULD NOT OWN YOU... ANYWAYS UR STUCK ON YOUR DADS NUTTS ANYWAYS.. :0


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 11:00 AM~10635449
> *wow  :0
> 
> RAOCH--NO THANKS INBRED
> *


well were is it at you cuban horse fucking jackass


----------



## buffitout

:uh:


----------



## SKEETER

29GAYDOR :dunno:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 11:02 AM~10635465
> *I COULD NOT OWN YOU...  ANYWAYS UR STUCK ON YOUR DADS NUTTS ANYWAYS.. :0
> *



the fact is every post you make after you tell me your going to find out all my personal info just makes you look like an all talk no action dick riding son of a bitch




when you come up with something then pm me to come back to this topic 


untill then take your cuban douchbagg cock sucking son of a bitch fake ass wanna be shit somewere else.............................. *** boy


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 12:02 PM~10635467
> *well were is it at you cuban horse fucking jackass
> *


NO I FORGOT TO TELL YOU SPEAKING OF HORSES.. WE HAD TO UP YOUR MOM DOWN YESTERDAY.. THE FAT BITCH FELL OVER THE FOOD TABLE GOING FOR THE JELLY AND CHOKED ON A NECK BONE... :werd:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 12 2008, 11:03 AM~10635482
> *:uh:
> *


i see we have another florida nut swinger









let me make this easy FUCK ALL OF YALL  CUBAN ASS MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 12:05 PM~10635495
> *the fact is every post you make after you tell me your going to find out all my personal info just makes you look like an all talk no action dick riding son of a bitch
> when you come up with something then pm me to come back to this topic
> untill then take your cuban douchbagg cock sucking son of a bitch fake ass wanna be shit somewere else.............................. *** boy
> *


NICE


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 01:05 PM~10635499
> *NO I FORGOT TO TELL YOU SPEAKING OF HORSES.. WE HAD TO UP YOUR MOM DOWN YESTERDAY.. THE FAT BITCH FELL OVER THE FOOD TABLE GOING FOR THE JELLY AND CHOKED ON A NECK BONE... :werd:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 11:06 AM~10635518
> *NICE
> *



IS IT HARD WORKING BOTH THOSE SCREEN NAMES ALL ACTING LIKE YOU GOT A FRIEND LMAO


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 11:05 AM~10635495
> *the fact is every post you make after you tell me your going to find out all my personal info just makes you look like an all talk no action dick riding son of a bitch
> when you come up with something then pm me to come back to this topic
> untill then take your cuban douchbagg cock sucking son of a bitch fake ass wanna be shit somewere else.............................. *** boy
> *





NUFF SAID CUBAN BOY


----------



## DUVAL

YOU LOOK A BISCUIT SHY OF 300 LBS..... :wow:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 01:07 PM~10635526
> *IS IT HARD WORKING BOTH THOSE SCREEN NAMES ALL ACTING LIKE YOU GOT A FRIEND  LMAO
> *


 :uh: X389653740634879646


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 02:07 PM~10635526
> *IS IT HARD WORKING BOTH THOSE SCREEN NAMES ALL ACTING LIKE YOU GOT A FRIEND  LMAO
> *




AND YOU SAID YOUR THE SMART ONE :dunno: 


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SKEETER, buffitout, POONJAB63


----------



## DUVAL

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: POONJAB63, SKEETER, buffitout, IN YA MOUF, 29tudor


----------



## IN YA MOUF

wait...first we were ******...now we are cubans...if we keep it up skeet, we might be russian by the end of the day! :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

THATS THE BEST WAY TO GET RID OF A FAT CHICK..ITS WHAT HER DAD TOLD ME


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 12:12 PM~10635576
> *wait...first we were ******...now we are cubans...if we keep it up skeet, we might be russian by the end of the day! :cheesy:
> *


MONCRIEFAINS :0


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 02:12 PM~10635576
> *wait...first we were ******...now we are cubans...if we keep it up skeet, we might be russian by the end of the day! :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

HERE WE DO I FOUND HER OLD MAN..... :0 

SPECAIL-ED


----------



## DUVAL

HERE WE DO I FOUND HER OLD MAN..... :0 

SPECAIL-ED


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

I THINK SHE KILLED HERSELF.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 11:05 AM~10635495
> *the fact is every post you make after you tell me your going to find out all my personal info just makes you look like an all talk no action dick riding son of a bitchwhen you come up with something then pm me to come back to this topic
> untill then take your cuban douchbagg cock sucking son of a bitch fake ass wanna be shit somewere else.............................. *** boy
> *




I GUESS YOUR TRUE COLORS HAVE CAME OUT


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 11:12 AM~10635576
> *wait...first we were ******...now we are cubans...if we keep it up skeet, we might be russian by the end of the day! :cheesy:
> *


ITS REALLY JUST A GAMBLE, HARD TO TELL WHO YOUR HOOD RAT DADDYS ARE




PLUS ALL CUBANS LOOK THE SAME


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 12:25 PM~10635710
> *I GUESS YOUR TRUE COLORS HAVE CAME OUT
> *


YOU QUOTED YOUR SELF INBRED


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 11:05 AM~10635495
> *the fact is every post you make after you tell me your going to find out all my personal info just makes you look like an all talk no action dick riding son of a bitch
> when you come up with something then pm me to come back to this topic
> untill then take your cuban douchbagg cock sucking son of a bitch fake ass wanna be shit somewere else.............................. *** boy*









HELL ATLEAST TRY AND FIND OUT SOMETHING. after all you are the one that said you could find out my personal info


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 01:14 PM~10635601
> *MONCRIEFAINS :0
> *


I WAS WORKING OFF MONCRIEF YESTERDAY
:0


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 11:26 AM~10635716
> *YOU QUOTED YOUR SELF INBRED
> *



and look at how many pm;s you have sent trying to get your buddys in here

lmao one has showed up and he is a hair lip no comeback *****


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 12 2008, 11:29 AM~10635736
> *I WAS WORKING OFF MONCRIEF YESTERDAY
> :0
> *


speaking of the hairlip


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 01:29 PM~10635746
> *speaking of the hairlip
> *


DO I KNOW YOU?
NO, SO WHY WOULD I WASTE MY TIME TRYING TO WIN AN INTERWAR?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 12:29 PM~10635739
> *and look at how many pm;s you have sent trying to get your buddys in here
> 
> lmao  one has showed up and he is a hair lip no comeback *****
> *


I WAS WAS AT YOUR DADS GRAVE SIGHT YESTERDAY WITH YOUR FAT MOTHER,,, SHE WAS REALY NICE TO ME..


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 01:29 PM~10635739
> *and look at how many pm;s you have sent trying to get your buddys in here
> 
> lmao  one has showed up and he is a hair lip no comeback *****
> *


ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS HOMIE.


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 02:26 PM~10635715
> *ITS REALLY JUST A GAMBLE,  HARD TO TELL WHO YOUR HOOD RAT DADDYS ARE
> PLUS ALL CUBANS LOOK THE SAME
> *


they do.and ricans...but that like comparing *****, japs and fuckin koreans...point being..who give 2 shits about it?? whats it got to do with you gettin butt hurt cause POONJAB is riding your corn hole? :dunno:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 12 2008, 11:34 AM~10635782
> *ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS HOMIE.
> *



thats why i am trying to get the pussy motherfuckers to put up some info


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 11:35 AM~10635787
> *they do.and ricans...but that like comparing *****, japs and fuckin koreans...point being..who give 2 shits about it?? whats it got to do with you gettin butt hurt cause POONJAB is riding your corn hole? :dunno:
> *


its got about as much to do with the topic as your fuck buddys comments about a person who died defending the fredomn he enjoys everyday











so put up the info you son of a bitches


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 12:37 PM~10635796
> *thats why i am trying to get the pussy motherfuckers to put up some info
> *


DID NOT HAVE TO I ALREADY RAN AN IP ADDRESS ON YOU IN OFF TOPIC..

ITS KINDA FUCKED UP YOU CLAIMS YOUR A FEMALE AND MARREID AND SPOONED WITH YOUR DEAD DAD....NOT NICE JASON :nono:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

completely off topic here...them "Friday the 13th" movies.....whats that dudes name that wears the hockey mask and runs around guttin ******??


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 02:39 PM~10635812
> *DID NOT HAVE TO I ALREADY RAN AN IP ADDRESS ON YOU IN OFF TOPIC..
> 
> ITS KINDA FUCKED UP YOU CLAIMS YOUR A FEMALE AND MARREID AND SPOONED WITH YOUR DEAD DAD....NOT NICE JASON :nono:
> *



tattoo-76


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 11:32 AM~10635765
> *I WAS WAS AT YOUR DADS GRAVE SIGHT YESTERDAY WITH YOUR FAT MOTHER,,, SHE WAS REALY NICE TO ME..
> *


i came in here just to poke fun at my homie kakalak



but anyone who reads this comment will know you are just a pathetic son of a bitch


you know shit about me or my dad and cant find shit out so instead you resort to childish comments. 


its cool though because we all know you hide behind a fucking computor screen. so come off with some info and take it like a "whatever you are"


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 02:39 PM~10635812
> *DID NOT HAVE TO I ALREADY RAN AN IP ADDRESS ON YOU IN OFF TOPIC..
> 
> ITS KINDA FUCKED UP YOU CLAIMS YOUR A FEMALE AND MARREID AND SPOONED WITH YOUR DEAD DAD....NOT NICE JASON:nono:
> *



thats it.


----------



## buffitout

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## buffitout

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 11:39 AM~10635812
> *DID NOT HAVE TO I ALREADY RAN AN IP ADDRESS ON YOU IN OFF TOPIC..
> 
> ITS KINDA FUCKED UP YOU CLAIMS YOUR A FEMALE AND MARREID AND SPOONED WITH YOUR DEAD DAD....NOT NICE JASON :nono:
> *


lmao well post up the info, then i will scan my drivers license




your not even close homeboy


post up my ip and i will post your password and other screen name 



bitch


----------



## SKEETER

repost


----------



## 29tudor

were is the info you son of a bitches


----------



## 29tudor

were is the info you son of a bitches


----------



## 29tudor

were is the info you son of a bitches


----------



## buffitout

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 29tudor

were is the info you son of a bitches


----------



## 29tudor

were is the info you son of a bitches


----------



## 29tudor

were is the info you son of a bitches


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 02:41 PM~10635824
> *i came in here just to poke fun at my homie  kakalak
> but anyone who reads this comment will know you are just a pathetic son of a bitch
> you know shit about me or my dad and cant find shit out so instead you resort to childish comments.
> its cool though because we all know you hide behind a fucking computor screen. so come off with some info and take it like a "whatever you are"
> *




if you come by round 6:45..there is an emo gathering at the local skate park here.. i hear they give out hugs and cup cakes.. i'll let them know youre coming.


----------



## buffitout

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## buffitout

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 02:43 PM~10635847
> *if you come by round 6:45..there is an emo gathering at the local skate park here.. i hear they give out hugs and cup cakes.. i'll let them know youre coming.
> *


bahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 29tudor

hurry you son of a bitches i get off work at 230


goddamn chicken shit motherfuckers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 29tudor

hurry you son of a bitches i get off work at 230


goddamn chicken shit motherfuckers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 29tudor

hurry you son of a bitches i get off work at 230


goddamn chicken shit motherfuckers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 29tudor

hurry you son of a bitches i get off work at 230


goddamn chicken shit motherfuckers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 29tudor

hurry you son of a bitches i get off work at 230


goddamn chicken shit motherfuckers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

if you can stop repostin!


----------



## 29tudor

dick swinging bitches


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 12:43 PM~10635847
> *if you come by round 6:45..there is an emo gathering at the local skate park here.. i hear they give out hugs and cup cakes.. i'll let them know youre coming.
> *


THATS NORTH CAROLINA FINEST :biggrin: SPOON FEST


----------



## 29tudor

thats what i thought bunch of chicken shit bitches.








once you do your research and find out my number and relize i am alot closer to you fuck sticks than you think, then give a ***** a ring so i can come shut you up face to face


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 12:47 PM~10635889
> *thats what i thought bunch of chicken shit bitches.
> once you do your research and find out my number and relize i am alot closer to you fuck sticks than you think, then give a ***** a ring so i can come shut you up face to face
> *


 hno:


----------



## buffitout




----------



## SKEETER

he/she claims to have everyones information. so that should mean that he/she has my address too huh?

and keeps saying that we're gonna get our ass beat?????


i guess ill see him/her when he/she gets here...


----------



## DUVAL

EVERYONE JUST LEAVE THIS THREAD ALONE....TATTO 76 WILL GET HIS LATER


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 11:54 AM~10635933
> *EVERYONE JUST LEAVE THIS THREAD ALONE....TATTO 76 WILL GET HIS LATER
> *


thats TATTOO-76 dumbass  









but there again that shows how much you know


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 12 2008, 02:52 PM~10635918
> *he/she claims to have everyones information. so that should mean that he/she has my address too huh?
> 
> and keeps saying that we're gonna get our ass beat?????
> i guess ill see him/her when he/she gets here...
> *


 pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## 29tudor

you fool sstarted a topic just for me in offtopic



lmao what a bunch of losers. i thought you were going to find something out. not have someone find something out lmao


funny shit man funny shit


----------



## 29tudor

you fool sstarted a topic just for me in offtopic



lmao what a bunch of losers. i thought you were going to find something out. not have someone find something out lmao


funny shit man funny shit


----------



## 29tudor

you fool sstarted a topic just for me in offtopic



lmao what a bunch of losers. i thought you were going to find something out. not have someone find something out lmao


funny shit man funny shit


----------



## SKEETER

repost


----------



## DUVAL

TATTOO 76 IS PMING ME BUT 29TUDOR IS SIGNED OFF...

PITY


----------



## 29tudor

umm not even homie


----------



## 29tudor

and look at tattoo-76 info



last log on was this morning. anymore lies dickhead


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 03:12 PM~10636061
> *TATTOO 76 IS PMING ME BUT 29TUDOR IS SIGNED OFF...
> 
> PITY
> *


i dont know what the fuck you are talking about dumbass.




i have no idea who 29tudor is. 





i wouldnt have even seen this if someone didnt send me a link. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

YOU NOTICE 29TUDORSPOONER IS SINGED OFF..


----------



## 29tudor

your fucking nuts. i have only the one screen name


----------



## 29tudor

your fucking nuts. i have only the one screen name


----------



## 29tudor

your fucking nuts. i have only the one screen name


----------



## 29tudor

your fucking nuts. i have only the one screen name


----------



## 29tudor

your fucking nuts. i have only the one screen name


----------



## 29tudor

your fucking nuts. i have only the one screen name


----------



## 29tudor

your fucking nuts. i have only the one screen name


----------



## 29tudor

your fucking nuts. i have only the one screen name


----------



## 29tudor

your fucking nuts. i have only the one screen name


----------



## 29tudor

your fucking nuts. i have only the one screen name


----------



## 29tudor

your fucking nuts. i have only the one screen name


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 03:19 PM~10636134
> *YOU NOTICE 29TUDORSPOONER IS SINGED OFF..
> *



and that they type the same way...coincidence?.. i think not.


----------



## IN YA MOUF

is there an echo in here?


----------



## tunasub_on_u

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 12:24 PM~10636194
> *is there an echo in here?
> *


yep


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@May 12 2008, 01:24 PM~10636194
> *is there an echo in here?
> *


NIKKUA SUFFERS FROM OCD....... :angry:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 03:31 PM~10636236
> *NIKKUA SUFFERS FROM OCD....... :angry:
> *


now what kind of shit do you have to say. im not 29tudor, the IP address proves it.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 12 2008, 01:33 PM~10636246
> *now what kind of shit do you have to say. im not 29tudor, the IP address proves it.
> *


YOU COULD HAVE A LAB TOP AT THE SAME TIME AND Y IS 29TUDORS SIGNED OFF EVERYTIME U PM ME.. CUT THAT SHIT OUT TO...


----------



## SKEETER

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SKEETER, POONJAB63, Skim, 87 fleet




:scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 12 2008, 01:36 PM~10636262
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: SKEETER, POONJAB63, Skim, 87 fleet
> :scrutinize:
> *


SKIM'S THE OG OF LIL :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 03:35 PM~10636257
> *YOU COULD HAVE A LAB TOP AT THE SAME TIME  AND Y IS 29TUDORS SIGNED OFF EVERYTIME U PM ME.. CUT THAT SHIT OUT TO...
> *



i got 1 IP adress, thats it. 


i never even seen this topic before you dumbass. someone sent me a link to it. i only have 1 account. i dont know who 29tudor is, i dont know the person who started this topic.


and better yet, i dont even know why my name is in this childish shit.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 12 2008, 01:38 PM~10636272
> *i got 1 IP adress, thats it.
> i never even seen this topic before you dumbass. someone sent me a link to it. i only have 1 account. i dont know who 29tudor is, i dont know the person who started this topic.
> and better yet, i dont even know why my name is in this childish shit.
> *


LIES


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 03:41 PM~10636296
> *LIES
> *


whatever man, im not wasting my time with this shit.



i only have one IP address. i dont waste my time hiding behind fake screen names. ive never even seen this topic until someone sent me a link to it because my name got put in it.



i dont know who 29tudor is, but its pretty fucking sad that my name is in some shit that ive never seen before.




sad pathetic little kids with nothing better to do.


----------



## 87 fleet

is there any more pics of the car ? :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

ANY PICS OF SOME WIRE LOOM OR POSSIBLY NEW WIPER BLADES OR A NEW TAIL LIGHT BULB??


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 12 2008, 04:53 PM~10636811
> *ANY PICS OF SOME WIRE LOOM OR POSSIBLY NEW WIPER BLADES OR A NEW TAIL LIGHT BULB??
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 03:22 PM~10636170
> *your fucking nuts.  i have only the one screen name
> *



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


WE JUST FOUND OUT THAT THIS DUDE IS TRUELY QUEER LOLOLOLOL AND HIS DAD IS A FAT ASS THAT IS STILL ALIVE AND BUILDS ROTISSORIES OR SOME SHIT

HE JUST GOT HIS NAME CHANGED


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 12 2008, 03:53 PM~10636811
> *ANY PICS OF SOME WIRE LOOM OR POSSIBLY NEW WIPER BLADES OR A NEW TAIL LIGHT BULB??
> *


lol, i saw him at pepboys picking up some air freshner
I WISH HE WOULD POST THAT STUFF UP :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 12 2008, 02:55 PM~10636820
> *lol,  i saw him at pepboys picking up some air freshner
> I WISH HE WOULD POST THAT STUFF UP  :biggrin:
> *


IT BETTER BE UNDER 5 DOLLARS CUASE THATS ALL HE HAS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 12 2008, 02:53 PM~10636811
> *ANY PICS OF SOME WIRE LOOM OR POSSIBLY NEW WIPER BLADES OR A NEW TAIL LIGHT BULB??
> *


AND MORE JB WELD FOR HIS FRAME hno:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 12 2008, 04:55 PM~10636820
> *lol,  i saw him at pepboys picking up some air freshner
> I WISH HE WOULD POST THAT STUFF UP  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 12 2008, 03:55 PM~10636817
> *BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> WE JUST FOUND OUT THAT THIS DUDE IS TRUELY QUEER LOLOLOLOL AND HIS DAD IS A FAT ASS THAT IS STILL ALIVE AND BUILDS ROTISSORIES OR SOME SHIT
> 
> HE JUST GOT HIS NAME CHANGED
> *




no he just owns a machine shop. i was the one building the rotisseries.


----------



## Guest

the rest is true though lol


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 12 2008, 05:02 PM~10636872
> *no he just owns a machine shop.  i was the one building the rotisseries.
> *


OHHH OK


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahaha skeeter put his foot in his mouffowned


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 12 2008, 05:02 PM~10636872
> *no he just owns a machine shop.  i was the one building the rotisseries.
> *


someone should give his machine to a more deserving person.





:twak: :twak: for making machine shops look bad.


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: AND HARASSING OG LIL MEMBERS AND CALLING THEM TEH GHEYAE AND HAVING DEAD FATHERS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 12 2008, 04:12 PM~10636929
> *someone should give his machine to a more deserving person.
> :twak:  :twak:  for making machine shops look bad.
> *


they honestly would have a hard time getting rid of that shit, i hated seeing tools like that so neglected  rust on the mill table and shit. even the bits i stole i had to clean and recoat in tool oil


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 12 2008, 04:21 PM~10636980
> *:uh: AND HARASSING OG LIL MEMBERS AND CALLING THEM TEH GHEYAE AND HAVING DEAD FATHERS
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 12 2008, 03:11 PM~10636923
> *wahahahahaha skeeter put his foot in his mouffowned
> *


BISH YOU MISSED THE HOLE THREAD..IT WAS FUNNY AS SHIT.. :biggrin: 

:twak: 29TUDOR OR TATTOO 76


----------



## Scrilla

:around:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 13 2008, 01:28 AM~10642060
> *:around:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 12 2008, 10:34 PM~10639511
> *BISH YOU MISSED THE HOLE THREAD..IT WAS FUNNY AS SHIT.. :biggrin:
> 
> :twak: 29TUDOR OR TATTOO 76
> *


go kill yourself moron


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 12 2008, 07:01 PM~10637674
> *they honestly would have a hard time getting rid of that shit, i hated seeing tools like that so neglected    rust on the mill table and shit. even the bits i stole i had to clean and recoat in tool oil
> *


they should kill themselves too







goddamn oxygen thieves.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 13 2008, 01:00 PM~10644783
> *go kill yourself moron
> *


DON'T MAKE ME FUCK YOU UP... :angry: 29TUDOR


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 13 2008, 03:23 PM~10644902
> *DON'T MAKE ME FUCK YOU UP... :angry:  29TUDOR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



and im not 29tudor dumbass.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 13 2008, 02:41 PM~10645437
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> and im not 29tudor dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I CAN'T KILL MY SELF WHO WOULD PIMP THAT WHORE THAT YOU CALL MOM..



ME..SO TRY AGAIN...BILLY


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 13 2008, 10:31 PM~10648993
> *I CAN'T KILL MY SELF WHO WOULD PIMP THAT WHORE THAT YOU CALL MOM..
> ME..SO TRY AGAIN...BILLY
> *


you are a failure

who is billy? :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: haha u billy goat faced two horned cloven hooved rat bastard


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 14 2008, 12:44 AM~10650390
> *:uh: haha u billy goat faced two horned cloven hooved rat bastard
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 08:37 AM~10633623
> *gawd dam this is one shitty build up.    i been working on my 29 for about 8 years but atleast what i have done is 100 percent correct
> *


hey jerkoff, whats correct to you? I mean everybody has got their own way to do stuff, just because you do it different doesnt mean that your way is correct


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 14 2008, 09:49 AM~10652020
> *hey jerkoff, whats correct to you? I mean everybody has got their own way to do stuff, just because you do it different doesnt mean that your way is correct
> *


get em supreme


----------



## KAKALAK

Dropped all my trim and a couple other pieces to the get polished and chromed :0


----------



## crucialjp

Need to get this topic back on track. Did you get your front back together yet?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@May 14 2008, 11:32 AM~10653045
> *Need to get this topic back on track. Did you get your front back together yet?
> *


yeah, Ive been off line for a couple days (my computer was getting fixed by the IT officer) hno: hno: hno: hno: . And since I have been gone these fuckers have put a bunch of senseless bullshit on here. :uh: I got the front back together and started to bleed the lines when the back hardline started leaking. I looked under the car and it was rusted through. I guess tharts from being a VA car. So I went out got some new hardline, and a tubing bender and replaced it. It was a pain in the ass trying to bend new line around the frame. But I got it done and just need to bleed the rear brakes now.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 29tudor_@May 12 2008, 09:21 AM~10633823
> *well indeed that is a good question? and i will be more than glad to answer.---------- probably none of the dick riding posers that visit this topic.
> now howabaout you dick riders get off my nutts and answer my question?
> *


too bad you dont practice what you preach, go talk shit in someone elses build topic, oh and by the way wheres your build topic?


----------



## buffitout

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: buffitout


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 14 2008, 11:50 AM~10653158
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: buffitout
> 
> *


----------



## buffitout

:cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 13 2008, 10:44 PM~10650390
> *:uh: haha u billy goat faced two horned cloven hooved rat bastard
> *


X2 HIS NAME IS INBRED :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 14 2008, 10:46 AM~10653130
> *too bad you dont practice what you preach, go talk shit in someone elses build topic, oh and by the way wheres your build topic?
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 14 2008, 12:39 PM~10654031
> *:0
> *


MAN DID TATTO 76 KILL YOUR THREAD 13 PGES OF BULLSHIT... FUCKING INBREDS FROM NC :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 14 2008, 01:57 PM~10654162
> *MAN DID TATTO 76 KILL YOUR THREAD 13 PGES OF BULLSHIT... FUCKING INBREDS FROM NC :angry:
> *


well he did keep me at the top


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 14 2008, 03:22 PM~10654745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT HE SAID


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 14 2008, 02:09 PM~10654664
> *well he did keep me at the top
> *


WHO FUCKING CARES YOUR THREAD IS A JOKE... LIL MAKES FUN OF YOU.. GOD DAMN.. GO HOME AND START OVER AGAIN.. THIS ONE IS FUCKED.. CHANGE YOUR NAME TO.............JACK ASS :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 14 2008, 06:01 PM~10655927
> *WHO FUCKING CARES YOUR THREAD IS A JOKE... LIL MAKES FUN OF YOU.. GOD DAMN.. GO HOME AND START OVER AGAIN.. THIS ONE IS FUCKED.. CHANGE YOUR NAME TO.............JACK ASS :biggrin:
> *


ouch :0 i dont even like this kid, but that was just cold :nono: 

:yes:


----------



## Scrilla

hno:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 14 2008, 06:02 PM~10656403
> *ouch  :0  i dont even like this kid, but that was just cold  :nono:
> 
> :yes:
> *


:uh: LOL
I KNOW BUT I'M JUST GIVING HIM A FRESH START...I FEEL SORRY FOR THE LITTLE GUY AND HIS THREAD IS BEEN SHITTED ON BY TATTOO76.. BUT I WILL STICK UP FOR KAKLAK ANYTIME WHEN DUMBASSES LIKE TATTOO76 GET ON HERE AND SHIT ALL OVER THE PLACE..


KAKASLAK THIS DOES NOT MEAN I LIKE YOU.... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 14 2008, 07:40 PM~10657027
> *hno:
> *


 :biggrin: KEEPING EM IN LINE :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 14 2008, 11:34 PM~10657888
> *:uh: LOL
> I KNOW BUT I'M JUST GIVING HIM A FRESH START...I FEEL SORRY FOR THE LITTLE GUY AND HIS THREAD IS BEEN SHITTED ON BY TATTOO76.. BUT I WILL STICK UP FOR KAKLAK ANYTIME WHEN DUMBASSES LIKE TATTOO76 GET ON HERE AND SHIT ALL OVER THE PLACE..
> KAKASLAK THIS DOES NOT MEAN I LIKE YOU.... :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


----------



## Guest

lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 14 2008, 07:02 PM~10656403
> *ouch  :0  i dont even like this kid, but that was just cold  :nono:
> 
> :yes:
> *


hes just like that cause I didnt give him 6K for the impala, :uh: Hes washed up :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well thats the line that was rusted through, the whole line was replaced








Just a shot showing the joint








New Seal kit came in yesterday








New bushings for my A-arms










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 14 2008, 10:34 PM~10657888
> *:uh: LOL
> I KNOW BUT I'M JUST GIVING HIM A FRESH START...I FEEL SORRY FOR THE LITTLE GUY AND HIS THREAD IS BEEN SHITTED ON BY TATTOO76.. BUT I WILL STICK UP FOR KAKLAK ANYTIME WHEN DUMBASSES LIKE TATTOO76 GET ON HERE AND SHIT ALL OVER THE PLACE..
> KAKASLAK THIS DOES NOT MEAN I LIKE YOU.... :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


I thought you would of got the hint by now but I guess you haven't........I could care less


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 15 2008, 12:15 AM~10659121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: i for got its i hate kakalak month


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 07:11 AM~10659893
> *:biggrin: i for got its i hate kakalak month
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 05:46 AM~10659836
> *Well thats the line that was rusted through, the whole line was replaced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a shot showing the joint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Seal kit came in yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New bushings for my A-arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


its just gonna be worse once you ATTEMPT to fix it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 07:30 AM~10659951
> *its just gonna be worse once you ATTEMPT  to fix it
> *


the brake line was replaced :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 06:47 AM~10659991
> *the brake line was replaced  :uh:
> *


EVERYTHING OK YOU MISSED A COUPLE OF DAYS.....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 07:48 AM~10659996
> *EVERYTHING OK YOU MISSED A COUPLE OF DAYS.....
> *


Yeah I wasnt on here for a couple days but it looks like I didnt miss anything.....I started reading the 13 pages of bullshit but I lost interest after the first page


----------



## crucialjp

progress pics :thumbsup: no matter how small it's always nice to be one step closer to your goal


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@May 15 2008, 08:09 AM~10660075
> *progress pics  :thumbsup: no matter how small it's always nice to be one step closer to your goal
> *


yeah I am gettin alot of hate, but it keeps me motivated


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 06:46 AM~10659836
> *Well thats the line that was rusted through, the whole line was replaced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a shot showing the joint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Seal kit came in yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New bushings for my A-arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


on the new page


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 08:10 AM~10660089
> *yeah I am gettin alot of hate, but it keeps me motivated
> *



don't sweat it bro. we just all wanna be like you :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 07:03 AM~10660048
> *Yeah I wasnt on here for a couple days but it looks like I didnt miss anything.....I started reading the 13 pages of bullshit but I lost interest after the first page
> *


LIES


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 15 2008, 08:15 AM~10660114
> *don't sweat it bro.  we just all wanna be like you  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


I know, some people are just born as nut rydas, It must of been in your genetics :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 08:17 AM~10660121
> *LIES
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 07:21 AM~10660145
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


PANIT THE BISH OR SHOW MORE HELEN KELLER HYDRO PICS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 08:23 AM~10660156
> *PANIT THE BISH OR SHOW MORE HELEN KELLER HYDRO PICS
> *


still getting the body straight


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 07:26 AM~10660169
> *still getting the body straight
> *


ARE YOU DOING THE WORK


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 08:26 AM~10660171
> *ARE YOU DOING THE WORK
> *


----------



## Guest

say it ant so


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 15 2008, 08:10 AM~10660401
> *say it ant so
> *


EASY


----------



## buffitout

:dunno:


----------



## Scrilla

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 01lowlow

U ever get your a-arms chromed?


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 15 2008, 02:01 PM~10662045
> *U ever get your a-arms chromed?
> *


LORD I HOPE NOT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 07:10 AM~10660089
> *yeah I am gettin alot of hate, but it keeps me motivated
> *


CAN'T TELL YOUR STILL STUCK ON STUPID :angry:


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 15 2008, 01:01 PM~10662045
> *U ever get your a-arms chromed?
> *


naw they are on the back burner right now, I want to get the body ready for paint


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 15 2008, 01:22 PM~10662192
> *LORD I HOPE NOT
> *


dumbass


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 15 2008, 09:10 AM~10660401
> *say it ant so
> *


nothing to it but time and elbow grease :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 02:21 PM~10663137
> *nothing to it but time and elbow grease :uh:
> *


LIES


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@May 15 2008, 03:37 PM~10663244
> *LIES
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2008, 02:38 PM~10663255
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

this topic gets more hits than POONJAB63'S sister


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 15 2008, 06:48 PM~10665002
> *this topic gets more hits than POONJAB63'S sister
> *


AND MY MOM...........WHORES :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 15 2008, 05:48 PM~10665002
> *this topic gets more hits than POONJAB63'S sister
> *


 :uh: impossible


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 15 2008, 07:48 PM~10665002
> *this topic gets more hits than POONJAB63'S sister
> *


I love it :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 16 2008, 06:13 AM~10669003
> *I love it  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## buffitout

:banghead: :|


----------



## DUVAL

:angry:


----------



## buffitout

:cheesy:


----------



## buffitout

:cheesy:


----------



## buffitout

:cheesy:


----------



## buffitout

:cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

:angry: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

Just ordered my paint, suck on that picture for awhile haters


----------



## buffitout

hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 16 2008, 01:09 PM~10670850
> *hno:
> *


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 16 2008, 10:09 AM~10670386
> *Just ordered my paint, suck on that picture for awhile haters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cant wait to see it on the car.


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 16 2008, 02:48 PM~10671633
> *i bet it looks like shit if your going to do the painting it on the car.
> *



:0


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 16 2008, 10:09 AM~10670386
> *Just ordered my paint, suck on that picture for awhile haters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice color, when are you expecting to have it painted, and more importantly, when are you expecting to be crusin it????? :biggrin:


----------



## cam383rs

Sup C? Yo I thought this was YOUR build topic? Sup with all this other BS. I say everyone meets face to face and settle it like men. Leave the man alone let him build his car however he wants...it must be hated or all this BS wouldn't be posted in his thread. Good luck with the build C and see you when your back in Pcola again. Be easy homie


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 17 2008, 04:49 PM~10677620
> *:0
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

HE PAID SOMEONE TO STICK UP FOR HIM 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 18 2008, 02:36 PM~10681085
> *HE PAID SOMEONE TO STICK UP FOR HIM
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats my homie from Pcola  Real reconize Real


----------



## KAKALAK

Stripped the old sealant off and degreased the areas, in preperation for sealant


















Took the rear bumper off


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 17 2008, 04:49 PM~10677620
> *:0
> *


your so cool :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@May 17 2008, 11:33 PM~10678876
> *Sup C? Yo I thought this was YOUR build topic? Sup with all this other BS. I say everyone meets face to face and settle it like men. Leave the man alone let him build his car however he wants...it must be hated or all this BS wouldn't be posted in his thread. Good luck with the build C and see you when your back in Pcola again. Be easy homie
> *


See, the difference from me and the haters on here is simple.......I post pics of my car during the build and these fruitcakes on here dont have the balls to post pics of their builds cause they are prolly rollin bondo wagons. Well I take that back Chaz has a build topic been going on for 10 years, no pictures of work being done just pics of his poor excuse's of what he calls dogs. Haters are going to hate, no doubt about it


----------



## buffitout

:around:
TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 19 2008, 09:34 AM~10685586
> *:around:
> TTT
> This post has been edited by buffitout: Today, 09:35 AM
> *


smart


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2008, 10:19 AM~10685833
> *smart
> *


I WAS GOING TO TALK SHIT.
BUT I DECIDED TO SAVE THAT FOR ANOTHER TIME.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 19 2008, 10:36 AM~10685960
> *I WAS GOING TO TALK SHIT.
> BUT I DECIDED TO SAVE THAT FOR ANOTHER TIME.
> 
> *


Like I said, Smart. Whats not smart is talkin shit to someone that you dont know. You cant hide behind the computer all the time


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2008, 10:38 AM~10685975
> *Like I said, Smart. Whats not smart is talkin shit to someone that you dont know. You cant hide behind the computer all the time
> *


PSHHH YEH, FOR ALL I KNOW YOU COULD BE CHUCK NORRIS.

SECRETAGENTCHUCKNORRISOWNED.
:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 19 2008, 10:39 AM~10685983
> *PSHHH YEH, FOR ALL I KNOW YOU COULD BE CHUCK NORRIS.
> 
> SECRETAGENTCHUCKNORRISOWNED.
> :angry:
> *


not a chuck norris but I can hold my own


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, crucialjp



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## crucialjp

Sup dude, I like the color you picked :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@May 19 2008, 10:43 AM~10686009
> *Sup dude, I like the color you picked :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, Ive always loved that color


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2008, 06:27 AM~10685033
> *Thats my homie from Pcola  Real reconize Real
> *


EDITOWNED :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2008, 06:27 AM~10685033
> *Thats my homie from Pcola  Real reconize Real
> *


EDITOWNEDX2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+May 19 2008, 10:50 AM~10686056-->
> 
> 
> 
> EDITOWNED :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@May 19 2008, 10:52 AM~10686070
> *EDITOWNEDX2
> *


doublepostowned :uh:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2008, 11:00 AM~10686130
> *doublepostowned :uh:
> *


X6


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 19 2008, 11:00 AM~10686139
> *X6
> *


X7


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

YOU STILL HAVE NOT TAKEN MY ADVISE AND STARTED A NEW THREAD...DUMB ASS..THIS ONE SUCKS BIG BROWN EYES


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 19 2008, 01:03 PM~10686988
> *YOU STILL HAVE NOT TAKEN MY ADVISE AND STARTED A NEW THREAD...DUMB ASS..THIS ONE SUCKS BIG BROWN EYES
> *


That would mean that yall won.......not on my watch


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2008, 12:45 PM~10687290
> *That would mean that yall won.......not on my watch
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 19 2008, 01:59 PM~10687389
> *:0
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2008, 02:24 PM~10687950
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

KAKALAKS PAST TIME.. :0


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

WHATS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@May 19 2008, 04:26 PM~10688467
> *  WHATS GOOD HOMIES
> *


Whats up my favorite Dover Rican :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimesFL

hey homie how you been....
whats new with the car?


----------



## KAKALAK

Not too much, Im about to take a week off of work to try to get it knocked out :biggrin: :biggrin: Hows the frame coming?


----------



## KAKALAK

Well put the seam sealer on the laps
































Taped the windows


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 20 2008, 12:57 PM~10696375
> *Not too much, Im about to take a week off of work to try to get it knocked out :biggrin: :biggrin: Hows the frame coming?
> *


A week off :0 I'll have to check back, I know I'm looking forward to memorial day :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@May 21 2008, 10:27 AM~10703284
> *A week off :0 I'll have to check back, I know I'm looking forward to memorial day :biggrin:
> *


Yeah the week will start on the 9th of june, looking forward to it


----------



## buffitout

TIT


----------



## DUVAL

THIS THREAD IS DONE PEOPLE..........HIS JB WELD CAUGHT FIRE AND IT WENT UP IN SMOKE


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 21 2008, 11:47 AM~10704176
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 21 2008, 01:09 PM~10704327
> *:biggrin:
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
YOU JUST KILLED THAT CHIT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 21 2008, 12:13 PM~10704367
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> YOU JUST KILLED THAT CHIT
> *


KILLINGKAKLAKOWNED


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 21 2008, 01:34 PM~10704502
> *KILLINGKAKLAKOWNED
> *


X EIGHTHUNDREDMILLIONFOURHUNDREDELEVENTEENTHOUSANDNINEHUNDREDANDFOUR


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 21 2008, 01:34 PM~10704502
> *KILLINGKAKLAKOWNED
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 21 2008, 12:42 PM~10704143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS THREAD IS DONE PEOPLE..........HIS JB WELD CAUGHT FIRE AND IT WENT UP IN SMOKE
> *


It would of been halfass believable if you posted a picture of a cutty in a garage burning


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahahahaha


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2008, 03:10 PM~10705141
> *Im gay :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2008, 02:11 PM~10705149
> *:wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 20 2008, 01:57 PM~10696375
> *Not too much, Im about to take a week off of work to try to get it knocked out :biggrin: :biggrin: Hows the frame coming?
> *


im goin 2 put some pics up 2morrow ....im still reinforce the frame ...


----------



## GoodTimesFL

ttt homie....cant wait to see it on the street


----------



## cam383rs

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 19 2008, 03:42 PM~10688107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAKALAKS PAST TIME.. :0
> *


Yo C..he must know ya..Your past time and mines is skeetin in hot chicks mouths..wow.. he knows both of us. Forget about em, you'll never meet em face to face an if ya did they wouldn't admit it. The cutty's lookin good Im sure all the Boyz in the Big M are happy with the progress. This boy up here wants the Monte Bad I'm thinkin of lettin him have it not sure yet He really wants the Cutty.. :angry: When you coming up this way..didn't you say here soon to see the In Laws. Let me know..they had a Fla VS Al car show at the fairgrounds this weekend...pretty tight show bikini contest off the chain. Hola at me.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@May 21 2008, 06:57 PM~10706867
> *Yo C..he must know ya..Your past time and mines is skeetin in hot chicks mouths..wow.. he knows both of us. Forget about em, you'll never meet em face to face an if ya did they wouldn't admit it. The cutty's lookin good Im sure all the Boyz in the Big M are happy with the progress. This boy up here wants the Monte Bad I'm thinkin of lettin him have it not sure yet He really wants the Cutty.. :angry: When you coming up this way..didn't you say here soon to see the In Laws. Let me know..they had a Fla VS Al car show at the fairgrounds this weekend...pretty tight show bikini contest off the chain. Hola at me.
> *



:0 Guilty as charged :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Took the front bumper off last night









Sanded the drivers door jamb also


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@May 21 2008, 07:57 PM~10706867
> *Yo C..he must know ya..Your past time and mines is skeetin in hot chicks mouths..wow.. he knows both of us. Forget about em, you'll never meet em face to face an if ya did they wouldn't admit it. The cutty's lookin good Im sure all the Boyz in the Big M are happy with the progress. This boy up here wants the Monte Bad I'm thinkin of lettin him have it not sure yet He really wants the Cutty.. :angry: When you coming up this way..didn't you say here soon to see the In Laws. Let me know..they had a Fla VS Al car show at the fairgrounds this weekend...pretty tight show bikini contest off the chain. Hola at me.
> *




ummm sorry buddy but we do know charles, thats why we give him hell. its the internet, its not really real. all the shit talkin is for fun :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 22 2008, 06:17 AM~10710748
> *ummm sorry buddy but we do know charles, thats why we give him hell. its the internet, its not really real. all the shit talkin is for fun :uh:
> *


GETT'EM :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2008, 01:22 PM~10713042
> *:wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## Infamous James

skeet skeet skeet


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 22 2008, 03:57 PM~10714222
> *skeet skeet skeet
> *











I OUT THEM THERE HELP YOU OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 22 2008, 04:04 PM~10714650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I OUT THEM THERE HELP YOU OUT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 VERY VERY NICE MAGNUMS BUT WHERE'S THE FACE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

hno: :wow:


----------



## DUVAL

COCKALAK JUST TOUCHED MY PENIS :0


----------



## SKEETER

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 23 2008, 08:42 AM~10718971
> *COCKALAK JUST TOUCHED MY PENIS  :0
> *


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 23 2008, 09:43 AM~10718973
> *:wow:
> *




x2...


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 22 2008, 10:33 PM~10716720
> * VERY VERY NICE MAGNUMS BUT WHERE'S THE FACE :biggrin:
> *


HOO KURZ?


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@May 22 2008, 09:33 PM~10716720
> * VERY VERY NICE MAGNUMS BUT WHERE'S THE FACE :biggrin:
> *


SHE HAS A BUTHERFACE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

TTT


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 23 2008, 02:46 PM~10720881
> *SHE HAS A BUTHERFACE.......... :biggrin:
> *




A BUTT HURT FACE? :wow:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2008, 04:11 PM~10705149
> *:wow: this is the face i make when i get cocks rammed in my ass
> *


bwarffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

good work your gettin it done.


----------



## buffitout

uffin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 23 2008, 06:29 PM~10723056
> *bwarffffffffffffffffffffffffff
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK

Stripped all of that white seam sealer off the door due to not likeing the softness of it, then resealed it using another type of 3M sealer


----------



## KAKALAK

Scooped up a Chevy 350 motor over the weekend


----------



## KAKALAK

Paint came in on Friday :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Working the door to get the warp out of it when the door handles were welded up


----------



## DUVAL

:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## buffitout

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 28 2008, 07:18 AM~10752470
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## Ulysses 2

I see you are living in Jacksonville, I have a 90d 84 Coupe Deville ( among other rides). Ive been lowriding for about 12 years, PM me if you need help with anything. Nice work on those shaved door handles


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 28 2008, 04:00 PM~10755893
> *I see you are living in Jacksonville, I have a 90d 84 Coupe Deville ( among other rides).  Ive been lowriding for about 12 years, PM me if you need help with anything. Nice work on those shaved door handles
> *


THAT *** LIVES IN FLORIDA...HE A RETARD... :0


----------



## Guest

> Working the door to get the warp out of it when the door handles were welded up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should finish welding them up before you start doing the body work on them  if it warped with those tacks then it will probably warp again when you finish them up :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you like that ALSA paint. i have a good friend that has a body shop and he swears by that stuff
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 28 2008, 05:16 PM~10756024
> *THAT *** LIVES IN FLORIDA...HE A RETARD... :0
> *












:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 28 2008, 04:26 PM~10756104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS WONDERING WERE YOU WERE AT... :biggrin: 

THERES NOTHING LIKE KICKING PANSYS IN THERE TEETH ON HUMP DAY :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:yes:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 28 2008, 08:08 PM~10757347
> *:yes:
> *


:angry:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@May 28 2008, 09:57 PM~10757759
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Starting to look like pin head








Got the dent out, that was caused by my sons powerwheel  Good thing it wasnt painted yet, a skim coat of filler will complete it








Got the warpage within 1/16" then ground the pins off


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 28 2008, 05:17 PM~10756033
> *maybe you should finish welding them up before you start doing the body work on them    if it warped with those tacks then it will probably warp again when you finish them up  :dunno:
> how do you like that ALSA paint. i have a good friend that has a body shop and he swears by that stuff
> *


The tacks should be fine in my opinion, I am going to use this 2 part panel bonding adhesive and fill in the handle, I should of used it to begin with instead of getting them welded. Alsa has some killer products, and if I remember some if not all of their products have a lifetime warranty against defects


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 28 2008, 05:00 PM~10755893
> *I see you are living in Jacksonville, I have a 90d 84 Coupe Deville ( among other rides).  Ive been lowriding for about 12 years, PM me if you need help with anything. Nice work on those shaved door handles
> *


Bigg Dawg, I still live in FL, just changed it up cause I was bored :biggrin: Dont you got a brother?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 28 2008, 05:16 PM~10756024
> *THAT *** LIVES IN FLORIDA...HE A RETARD... :0
> *


 :guns:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 28 2008, 06:42 PM~10756736
> *I WAS WONDERING WERE YOU WERE AT... :biggrin:
> 
> THERES NOTHING LIKE KICKING PANSYS IN THERE TEETH ON HUMP DAY  :biggrin:
> *


ridingtommysdickowned :0


----------



## SKEETER

supremes finished cutty :dunno: 


www.mylazysundays.com


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 29 2008, 06:40 AM~10760512
> *supremes finished cutty :dunno:
> www.mylazysundays.com
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2008, 05:29 AM~10760496
> *The tacks should be fine in my opinion, I am going to use this 2 part panel bonding adhesive and fill in the handle, I should of used it to begin with instead of getting them welded. Alsa has some killer products, and if I remember some if not all of their products have a lifetime warranty against defects
> *


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, lac life


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2008, 06:33 AM~10760505
> *ridingtommysdickowned :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 29 2008, 10:11 AM~10761236
> *:uh:
> *


thought you would of liked that


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 29 2008, 09:25 AM~10760922
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, lac life
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 29 2008, 02:28 PM~10762807
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, 83Coupe, E-ROCK

THERES NOTHING TO LOOK AT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 29 2008, 02:41 PM~10763278
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, 83Coupe, E-ROCK
> 
> THERES NOTHING TO LOOK AT
> *


tons of pics in here


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2008, 01:41 PM~10763283
> *tons of pics in here
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 29 2008, 02:47 PM~10763330
> *:roflmao:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2008, 05:31 AM~10760499
> *Bigg Dawg, I still live in FL, just changed it up cause I was bored :biggrin: Dont you got a brother?
> *


 Yeah but he lives here, Fayettville, and New Jersey.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 29 2008, 05:00 PM~10764428
> *Yeah but he lives here, Fayettville, and New Jersey.
> *


Oh I used to work with a dude that said his brother had a lowrider and If I remember right he said he was in Low Level.


----------



## DUVAL

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 30 2008, 10:46 AM~10770654
> *ttt
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 30 2008, 12:33 PM~10771014
> *
> *


----------



## lboogie

Wah sup homie :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@May 30 2008, 04:19 PM~10772684
> *Wah sup homie :wave:
> *


Whats up Mr. Boogie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## DUVAL

YOU WORKING TODAY??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 31 2008, 11:21 AM~10777388
> *YOU WORKING TODAY??
> *


Niccah, Im always putting in work!  :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## DUVAL

heres the link :0 

View My TinyFx

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 2 2008, 01:52 PM~10780241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the link :0
> 
> View My TinyFx
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:0


----------



## KAKALAK

Got a bumper cover yesterday, one that was in better condition then the one I already had








Came in this crate, shipped via greyhound








And for the minor repairs that it needs I will be using this 2 part epoxy


----------



## Scrilla

:|


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 3 2008, 07:46 AM~10785719-->
> 
> 
> 
> Came in this crate, shipped via greyhound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now that's a ghetto ass crate
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2008, 07:46 AM~10785719
> *And for the minor repairs that it needs I will be using this 2 part epoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AKA Plastic JB Weld :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 3 2008, 01:39 PM~10787497
> *now that's a ghetto ass crate
> AKA Plastic JB Weld  :biggrin:
> *







:yes:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 3 2008, 01:39 PM~10787497
> *AKA Plastic JB Weld  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh: hno: NICE PUMP RACK


----------



## KAKALAK

:angry:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 3 2008, 04:13 PM~10788736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  hno: NICE PUMP RACK
> *




:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 3 2008, 05:45 PM~10789937
> *:rofl:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2008, 10:31 PM~10791790
> *:scrutinize:
> *




Got Something In Your Eyes?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 3 2008, 09:45 PM~10791938
> *Got Something In Your Eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 3 2008, 04:45 PM~10789937
> *:rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla

:biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2008, 09:36 AM~10795258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pic speaks for itself :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 3 2008, 08:45 PM~10791938
> *Got Something In Your Eyes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2008, 10:58 AM~10795367
> *pic speaks for itself :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 

Lame...


----------



## Scrilla

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w196/Nidanman/***.jpg


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2008, 09:10 AM~10795439
> *:uh:
> 
> Lame...
> *


X2


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2008, 10:10 AM~10795439
> *:uh:
> 
> Lame...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: omg


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 4 2008, 05:01 PM~10798293
> *:uh: omg
> *




:yes:




KAWKALICKER Quality... :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## lboogie

:wave:


----------



## praisethelowered59

you were being a smart ass when you called this "at all costs", right?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Jun 4 2008, 09:53 PM~10801011
> *you were being a smart ass when you called this "at all costs", right?
> *


As in time and opportunity, believe me I wasnt talking about money.


----------



## KAKALAK

Started sanding all the old paint off, luckly it only had the original paint on it
















I got a small tear in it that I will use the 2 part epoxy (Plastic JB Weld) :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2008, 04:00 PM~10798276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this from your personal collection


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

whahah a cup of shit is what this garbage build is


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2008, 02:22 PM~10805895
> *whahah a cup of shit is what this garbage build is
> *


Thats coming from a washed up car builder......wow....that really means alot :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahahah wash my balls u bj weld bastard


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2008, 01:22 PM~10805895
> *whahah a cup of shit is what this garbage build is
> *


X2


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 4 2008, 05:02 PM~10798305
> *:yes:
> KAWKALICKER  Quality...  :cheesy:
> *


wahahah kaka quality by krapakakalak u bj welding douche wand go play with legos ahahaha


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2008, 04:39 PM~10807239
> *wahahah kaka quality by krapakakalak u bj welding douche wand go play with legos ahahaha
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.b0g.org/wsnm/articles/This+Is+Twisted


----------



## DUVAL

WEYOUSAYEDITOWNED :angry:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2008, 06:03 PM~10806994
> *wahahah wash my balls u bj weld bastard
> *






:roflmao:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Scrilla




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 5 2008, 05:03 PM~10806994
> *wahahah wash my balls u bj weld bastard
> *


you first fuck face, hey Disney has "Gay Days" down here, if you can afford the gas it would be a good time to chill with ******* like youself


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2008, 07:35 AM~10811410
> *you first fuck face, hey Disney has "Gay Days" down here, if you can afford the gas it would be a good time to chill with ******* like youself
> *


so your saying you would like to chill with ******* :|


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2008, 07:35 AM~10811410
> *you first fuck face, hey Disney has "Gay Days" down here, if you can afford the gas it would be a good time to chill with ******* like youself
> *


so u are saying you are the cum guzzling gay pride mascot?



> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jun 6 2008, 09:20 AM~10811619
> *so your saying you would like to chill with ******* :|
> *


he loves **** and is trying to convert us all with his *** bag build up!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 08:09 AM~10811789
> *so u are saying you are the cum guzzling gay pride mascot?
> he loves **** and is trying to convert us all with his *** bag build up!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 10:09 AM~10811789
> *he loves **** and is trying to convert us all with his *** bag build up!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 09:09 AM~10811789
> *so u are saying you are the cum guzzling gay pride mascot?
> I love **** and am trying to convert all of ya'll!!
> *


biting off of me to come up with a crack = FAIL
:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## crucialjp

Dude what did you do to have everybody riding you like this in here?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jun 6 2008, 10:48 AM~10812235
> *Dude what did you do to have everybody riding you like this in here?
> *


nothing, they just like to hate....its in their blood, they cant help it


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2008, 10:56 AM~10811970
> *biting off of me to come up with a crack = FAIL
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


stfu u cant make anyone laugh,only your builds make ppl fuckin laugh ...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 11:45 AM~10812637
> *stfu u cant make anyone laugh,only your builds make ppl fuckin laugh ...
> *


who said about making someone laugh?? Hey why dont you go look for a bigger engine for the piece of shit bike you got, shit looks stupid :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla

:| :|


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2008, 10:48 AM~10812656
> *who said about making someone laugh?? Hey why dont you go look for a bigger engine for the piece of shit bike you got, shit looks stupid :0  :0
> *


FAILED


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 6 2008, 01:20 PM~10812871
> *FAILED
> *


x2 the story of its life ahahaha


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jun 6 2008, 12:45 PM~10812637-->
> 
> 
> 
> stfu u cant make anyone laugh,only your builds make ppl fuckin laugh ...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 01:21 PM~10812877
> *x2 the story of its life ahahaha
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 01:21 PM~10812877
> *x2 the story of its life ahahaha
> *




:yes:




Its Stamped On His Birth Certificate...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 11:21 AM~10812877
> *x2 the story of its life ahahaha
> *


COSIGNED


----------



## KAKALAK

Well to my hater fans, I'll be off for a week to bust ass (NO ****) on the Cutty so keep me to the top and I'll post pics when I get a chance :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

dont worry about that, TTT!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jun 6 2008, 02:28 PM~10813753
> *dont worry about that, TTT!!!!!!
> *


I dont  And thanks for the Bump homie!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2008, 01:22 PM~10813715
> *Well to my hater fans, I'll be off for a week to bust ass on the Cutty so keep me to the top and I'll post pics when I get a chance :biggrin:
> *


SO ITS TRUE U ARE A ****** :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Haters Who posted in: KAKALAK "At All Costs" Build Up
Poster Posts 
DUVAL'S HERO 190 
SKEETER 48 
Scrilla 42 
buffitout 42 
IN YA MOUF 27 
classic customs 22 
Infamous James 21 
MAYHEM 15



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: I love it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 6 2008, 02:37 PM~10813824
> *SO ITS TRUE U ARE A ******  :0
> *


I changed it for you


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2008, 01:42 PM~10813861
> *I changed it for you
> *


NO THANKS OK ITS BAD ENOUGH I SOME SHIT HEAD ROLLING AROUND WITH MY NAME ON HIM....


----------



## Scrilla

:|


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 6 2008, 02:09 PM~10814026
> *:|
> *


X2


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2008, 12:40 PM~10813838
> *People i wish to blow who posted in: KAKALAK "At All Costs" Build Up
> Poster Posts
> DUVAL'S HERO 190
> SKEETER 48
> Scrilla 42
> buffitout 42
> IN YA MOUF 27
> classic customs 22
> Infamous James 21
> MAYHEM 15
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: I love it :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: barfffffffffff


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.poobutton.com/


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 6 2008, 03:17 PM~10814442
> *:uh: barfffffffffff
> *


THE HOLE THREAD IS A FAIL........................WHO'S PROUD OF BEING A JB WELD PRINCESS


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.poobutton.com/


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 6 2008, 03:23 PM~10814475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## MAYHEM

*and if throw up can take the shape of a car it would be kakalaks car and buildup..*


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 6 2008, 06:23 PM~10815484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if throw up can take the shape of a car it would be kakalaks car and buildup..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 7 2008, 12:12 AM~10816640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




X2...


----------



## GoodTimesFL

hey guys....dose anyone knows where to get the a-arms and more stuff crome out....im looking to get all my under carriage get crome


----------



## MAYHEM

kakalaks build at no cost


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Jun 10 2008, 08:12 AM~10836904
> *hey guys....dose anyone knows where to get the a-arms and more stuff crome out....im looking to get all my under carriage get crome
> *


PLACE IN ORLANDO CALL ALL AMERICAN FINISH..DOES GOOD CHROME BUT HIGH PRICED... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 08:15 AM~10836916
> *kakalaks build at no cost
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 10 2008, 09:16 AM~10836920
> *PLACE IN ORLANDO CALL ALL AMERICAN FINISH..DOES GOOD CHROME BUT HIGH PRICED... :biggrin:
> *


do you have the number


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Jun 10 2008, 08:19 AM~10836928
> *do you have the number
> *


HOLD ON 411


----------



## DUVAL

THE GUYS FROM MAJESTICS KNOW HIM.. 411 COULD NOT GET HIS NMBER


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 10:15 AM~10836916
> *kakalaks build at no cost
> *




Sponsored By JBW...


----------



## DUVAL

KAKALAK GOES CRAZY FOR JB WLED


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 07:15 AM~10836916
> *kakalaks build at no cost
> *


WAHAHHA THAT WAS MEAN YOU MEAN BASTARD


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 02:33 PM~10839149
> *WAHAHHA THAT WAS MEAN YOU MEAN BASTARD
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 10 2008, 04:33 PM~10839149
> *WAHAHHA THAT WAS MEAN YOU MEAN BASTARD
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHA U LIKED IT FOKKER AHAHAHA


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 10 2008, 03:19 PM~10839518
> *WAHAHAHAHAHA U LIKED IT FOKKER AHAHAHA
> *


----------



## praisethelowered59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2008, 09:48 AM~10812656
> *who said about making someone laugh?? Hey why dont you go look for a bigger engine for the piece of shit bike you got, shit looks stupid :0  :0
> *


That bike is fucking sick as hell! what is it? BSA? Norton? don't matter, either way it's nice to see ppl building real shit like that with all the harley riding douches around. keep up the good work mayhem. kakalak, keep bighting everyones style. it'll get you far.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Jun 11 2008, 07:06 PM~10849377
> *That bike is fucking sick as hell! what is it? BSA? Norton? don't matter, either way it's nice to see ppl building real shit like that with all the harley riding douches around. keep up the good work mayhem. kakalak, keep bighting everyones style. it'll get you far.
> *


 :thumbsdown: GO FUCK UR SELF..DON'T PROMOTE JB WELD


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 11 2008, 11:32 PM~10850897
> *:thumbsdown: GO FUCK UR SELF..DON'T PROMOTE JB WELD
> *




Agreed, I Found Another Install Using His Famous Product:











:uh:


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2008, 04:29 AM~10760496
> *The tacks should be fine in my opinion, I am going to use this 2 part panel bonding adhesive and fill in the handle, I should of used it to begin with instead of getting them welded. Alsa has some killer products, and if I remember some if not all of their products have a lifetime warranty against defects
> *





Oh no -- Dont even think of using that garbage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was con'd into it from a Rep That swore up & down it would last forever -- My Shaved door handle on my Suburban has separated twice now -- The rear taillight fillers were cracking constantly...................!!!!!!!!!! I had to pull out the rear tail light fillers & just get some regular tailights in there & paint em black .........

FUCK THAT SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If anything - You tack welded them in & thats better than that weld glue shit .... Better use some Metal to metal or Short strand fiberglass if you dont plan on completeing them welds ............


Just get a rag & a some water & keep dabbing the metal after you weld a few - i like to go from one side & then to the opposite side , let cool & then bounce around - minimizing the warpage .......


----------



## BlueBerry

WOWZERZ !!!

I just went back to about page 45 & nothing but shit talking ............... Are you motherfuckers that bored as to sit around & post up Bullshit one after another - Over & over again ?????????


Dont you have something to work on or WTF ,,, Why the fuck you on here , To talk shit ?????




Before you know it - This dude is going to have something nicer than yours & what a fat shit thats going to be on your self esteem.............. 


You guys help make this site fucked up , You ruin threads - Some of which are informative / Even if its a rookie attempt - you may learn something ................. May learn how to wipe the bacon strips from each others noses - Go fuck with your own car & post some pics........




_________________________________________________________





Kakalac - Looks like you picked out a harder color to paint ......... You may wanna pick up something else & more user friendly / Or else practice like a Mofo before you spray your own car..............


Classic Customs is a Cool ass dude - helped me & My sisters out big time , out of kindness without anyone asking for it so ,,, Some people you need to bite your tongue on & respeck em !!!!!!!! Alot of shit talking should be absorbed & then used on how to improve the shit your doing ...........................................................


Alot of shit talkers are only in it to get you to quit but fuck em - they dont do everything the "Correct" way to begin with ..... I know a few people that been on here for many years Woofin on how shit should be done & then all of a sudden pull some garbage ass shit from their asses ................... Fuck em .............. 


Not everyone can do it the perfect way - But most of us are working out of a 1 or 2 stall garage without the proper equipment & doing the best with what we got....................... Im still painting in a non finished garage for now....... But,,, I try to do the best i can................


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 12 2008, 01:54 AM~10852770
> *WOWZERZ !!!
> 
> I just went back to about page 45 & nothing but shit talking ............... Are you motherfuckers that bored as to sit around & post up Bullshit one after another - Over & over again ?????????
> Dont you have something to work on or WTF ,,, Why the fuck you on here , To talk shit ?????
> Before you know it - This dude is going to have something nicer than yours & what a fat shit thats going to be on your self esteem..............
> You guys help make this site fucked up , You ruin threads - Some of which are informative / Even if its a rookie attempt - you may learn something ................. May learn how to wipe the bacon strips from each others noses - Go fuck with your own car & post some pics........
> _________________________________________________________
> Kakalac - Looks like you picked out a harder color to paint ......... You may wanna pick up something else & more user friendly / Or else practice like a Mofo before you spray your own car..............
> Classic Customs is a Cool ass dude - helped me & My sisters out big time , out of kindness without anyone asking for it so ,,, Some people you need to bite your tongue on & respeck em !!!!!!!! Alot of shit talking should be absorbed & then used on how to improve the shit your doing ...........................................................
> Alot of shit talkers are only in it to get you to quit but fuck em - they dont do everything the "Correct" way to begin with ..... I know a few people that been on here for many years Woofin on how shit should be done & then all of a sudden pull some garbage ass shit from their asses ................... Fuck em ..............
> Not everyone can do it the perfect way - But most of us are working out of a 1 or 2 stall garage without the proper equipment & doing the best with what we got....................... Im still painting in a non finished garage for now....... But,,, I try to do the best i can................
> *


U MUST USE JB WELD TO....................AND I'M NOT READING UR HEART FELT WINNIE BULLSHIT ...............PANSY :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 12 2008, 01:22 AM~10852540
> *Agreed, I Found Another Install Using His Famous Product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


dont post pics from your builds in here, I dont care to see it


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey Blueberry, I wont be painting my car, a homie from the "M" may be doing it, Oh yeah, I never used that adhesive shit, they were spot welded and finished with MarGlass and Filler


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Jun 12 2008, 12:22 AM~10852540
> *Agreed, I Found Another Install Using His Famous Product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


KAKLAK OWNED :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 12 2008, 01:25 PM~10855125
> *Hey Blueberry, I wont be painting my car, a homie from the "M" may be doing it, Oh yeah, I never used that adhesive shit, they were spot welded and finished with MarGlass and Filler
> *


 :cheesy:  




kakaslack you still need a Y block, i found a couple more while i was cleaning out. 
i can send one of these mugs your way. shits free, probaly stuff it in a envelope


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 12 2008, 02:54 AM~10852770
> *WOWZERZ !!!
> 
> I just went back to about page 45 & nothing but shit talking ............... Are you motherfuckers that bored as to sit around & post up Bullshit one after another - Over & over again ?????????
> Dont you have something to work on or WTF ,,, Why the fuck you on here , To talk shit ?????
> Before you know it - This dude is going to have something nicer than yours & what a fat shit thats going to be on your self esteem..............
> You guys help make this site fucked up , You ruin threads - Some of which are informative / Even if its a rookie attempt - you may learn something ................. May learn how to wipe the bacon strips from each others noses - Go fuck with your own car & post some pics........
> _________________________________________________________
> Kakalac - Looks like you picked out a harder color to paint ......... You may wanna pick up something else & more user friendly / Or else practice like a Mofo before you spray your own car..............
> Classic Customs is a Cool ass dude - helped me & My sisters out big time , out of kindness without anyone asking for it so ,,, Some people you need to bite your tongue on & respeck em !!!!!!!! Alot of shit talking should be absorbed & then used on how to improve the shit your doing ...........................................................
> Alot of shit talkers are only in it to get you to quit but fuck em - they dont do everything the "Correct" way to begin with ..... I know a few people that been on here for many years Woofin on how shit should be done & then all of a sudden pull some garbage ass shit from their asses ................... Fuck em ..............
> Not everyone can do it the perfect way - But most of us are working out of a 1 or 2 stall garage without the proper equipment & doing the best with what we got....................... Im still painting in a non finished garage for now....... But,,, I try to do the best i can................
> *


  kakalak knows i am just busting his balls for shits and giggles :cheesy: 

hell my build up topic only made it a page or so  fucker is doing better than me. 
i dint abandon the build, just the topic. i had fools pm'ing me telling me i was gay for building a post car. :uh: like i don't have a yard full of impalas, i love my Biscayne :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 12 2008, 01:34 PM~10855202
> *KAKLAK OWNED :0
> *


looks like someone screwed up a good set of powerballs. 



at least they shouldn't be hard to "knock" off


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 12 2008, 12:44 PM~10855270
> *  kakalak knows i am just busting his balls for shits and giggles  :cheesy:
> 
> hell my build up topic only made it a page or so    fucker is doing better than me.
> i dint abandon the build, just the topic.  i had fools pm'ing me telling me i was gay for building a post car.  :uh:  like i don't have a yard full of impalas, i love my Biscayne  :0
> *


EXCUSES :nono:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 12 2008, 02:23 PM~10855100
> *dont post pics from your builds in here, I dont care to see it
> *





:uh: 

//Lame.


----------



## praisethelowered59

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 11 2008, 08:32 PM~10850897
> *:thumbsdown: GO FUCK UR SELF..DON'T PROMOTE JB WELD
> *


hey fuck stick, I said mayhem has a tight ass bike. and commented on how original this build up is.... nothing mentioned about your JB weld using Florida asses.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Jun 12 2008, 06:05 PM~10857624
> *hey fuck stick, I said mayhem has a tight ass bike. and commented on how original this build up is.... nothing mentioned about your JB weld using Florida asses.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

Okay, I started taping up the jambs


----------



## KAKALAK

1st sprayed 2 coats of PPG Epoxy Primer Then 2 coats of 2K


----------



## KAKALAK

Stripped the roof of the original laquer and recoated the same as the jambs


----------



## KAKALAK

Had to rework the corners due too being low

































Work is not done, I just went on vacation before I could finish


----------



## DUVAL

DAMN DADDY HAS BEEN BISY :biggrin: CAR IS LOOKING GOOD.. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 15 2008, 12:22 AM~10871903
> *DAMN DADDY HAS BEEN BISY  :biggrin:  CAR IS LOOKING GOOD.. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Got the new Valance sanded down to the urethane


----------



## KAKALAK

Stripped the fiberglass off of the drivers door and worked the warp out of it the best I could,









Placed MarGlass first









Then filler


----------



## KAKALAK

The Passenger door with the Mar Glass









then the Filler, both the doors are stilll not done but are closer then what they were


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

damn homie you been putting in some work...............


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Jun 15 2008, 10:24 AM~10872813
> *damn homie you been putting in some work...............
> *


yeah trying to.....got a dead line to meet :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## BlueBerry

Just take your time on the body work mang ,,,,,,, If it looks like shit underneath - So will your paint /Nothing can hide bad body work......................


Re 2k primer that bitch with another 3 to 4 coats , guide coat it by spraying over reduced black auto paint instead ofthat shitin a can , , then bust out the 400 grit wetsand & knock it all down until its smoove...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 15 2008, 03:27 PM~10874306
> *Just take your time on the body work mang ,,,,,,, If it looks like shit underneath - So will your paint /Nothing can hide bad body work......................
> Re 2k primer that bitch with another 3 to 4 coats , guide coat it by spraying over reduced black auto paint instead ofthat shitin a can , , then bust out the 400 grit wetsand & knock it all down until its smoove...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Both spray guns that I have wont spray for shit, I think its because the largest tip I have is a 1.4 and the tech sheets say to use a 1.8. after I get the body pretty much straight I will spray it again and then block again.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 15 2008, 08:34 AM~10872666
> *
> *


CAR IS COMING OUT REALY NICE..U'LL BE GLAD ONCE THAT BISH IS IN A MAGAZINE...LIKE THOSE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 14 2008, 11:03 PM~10871549
> *Okay, I started taping up the jambs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to tha new page


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 14 2008, 11:13 PM~10871592
> *1st sprayed 2 coats of PPG Epoxy Primer Then 2 coats of 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to tha new page


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 14 2008, 11:15 PM~10871609
> *Stripped the roof of the original laquer and recoated the same as the jambs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



to tha new page


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 14 2008, 11:18 PM~10871621
> *Had to rework the corners due too being low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work is not done, I just went on vacation before I could finish
> *



to tha new page


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 15 2008, 09:42 AM~10872685
> *Got the new Valance sanded down to the urethane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to tha new page


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## SKEETER

not too shabby


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jun 16 2008, 09:26 AM~10878618
> *not too shabby
> *


so what happened?


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2008, 08:38 AM~10878656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS A MANS GARAGE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 16 2008, 01:15 PM~10879973
> *NOW THATS A MANS GARAGE :biggrin:
> *


I love my Lowrider Banner :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2008, 12:39 PM~10880225
> *I love my Lowrider Banner :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2008, 08:38 AM~10878656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: puttin in work


----------



## KAKALAK

you aint made a build topic yet :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 16 2008, 04:55 PM~10881655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to bad your parents didnt think that :0


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2008, 10:38 AM~10878656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE JOB HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jun 16 2008, 07:51 PM~10882910
> *:thumbsup: NICE JOB HOMIE
> *


thanks my favorite Dover Rican :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jun 16 2008, 06:51 PM~10882910
> *:thumbsup: NICE JOB HOMIE
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2008, 09:38 AM~10878656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Just got a Euro clip :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lboogie

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 18 2008, 01:13 PM~10898467
> *Just got a Euro clip :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@Jun 18 2008, 04:30 PM~10899176
> *
> *


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 15 2008, 02:34 PM~10874554
> *Both spray guns that I have wont spray for shit, I think its because the largest tip I have is a 1.4 and the tech sheets say to use a 1.8. after I get the body pretty much straight I will spray it again and then block again.
> *




Reduce it .......................... Plain & simple.............


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 18 2008, 11:12 PM~10902296
> *Reduce it .......................... Plain & simple.............
> *


thanks Im going to try that....I asked the tech and they said dont reduce but she might not of known what she was talking about :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 19 2008, 11:07 AM~10905238
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsdown: FUCKING WASTE OF A POST THIS THREAD IS :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 19 2008, 05:44 PM~10907906
> *:thumbsdown: FUCKING WASTE OF A POST THIS THREAD IS  :angry:
> *


you must be on your period :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 19 2008, 08:36 PM~10909622
> *you must be on your period :cheesy:
> *


A ERUO CLIP IN THE JUNK YARD IS NO MORE THE 50 TO 100 DOLLARS.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 19 2008, 11:15 PM~10910432
> *A ERUO CLIP IN THE JUNK YARD IS NO MORE THE 50 TO 100 DOLLARS.. :biggrin:
> *


couldnt find one....I have called locator services in AL, MS,GA, and FL and no luck....thats the first thing that goes on those cars. I ended up buying one from Tim with Individuals CC of Orlando  :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

BEEP MY PHONE KAKAPANSY, I GOT A NEW ONE AND LOST ALL MY OLD NUMBERS


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 20 2008, 06:14 AM~10911791
> *couldnt find one....I have called locator services in AL, MS,GA, and FL and no luck....thats the first thing that goes on those cars. I ended up buying one from Tim with Individuals CC of Orlando   :biggrin:
> *


THERE A DIME A DOZEN...U WORKING ON THE CAR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Guest

i just got a chance this morning to get your block out.  





its coming postal


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 20 2008, 01:14 PM~10914157
> *i just got a chance this morning to get your block out.
> its coming postal
> *


BLOCK OF JB WELD :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: yes teh jb weld


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 20 2008, 02:26 PM~10914811
> *:uh: yes teh jb weld
> *


TIM TEBOW CAN;T EVAN RUN THREW JB WELD :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jun 20 2008, 12:54 PM~10913491
> *BEEP MY PHONE KAKAPANSY, I GOT A NEW ONE AND LOST ALL MY OLD NUMBERS
> *


beep you now answer your damn phone........before I ask your girl to slap you :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 20 2008, 01:27 PM~10913790
> *THERE A DIME A DOZEN...U WORKING ON THE CAR THIS WEEKEND
> *


I wish..... Ive been in Miss. for a week and wont be back in FL till this wednesday


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 20 2008, 05:54 PM~10915744
> *TIM TEBOW CAN;T EVAN RUN THREW JB WELD  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 20 2008, 05:13 PM~10915837
> *I wish..... Ive been in Miss. for a week and wont be back in FL till this wednesday
> *


I LIVED IN JACKSON MISSISSIPPI,, IN RANKIN COUNTY....RIGHT ON THE PEARL RIVER...THAT DUDE DOPE BOY FRESH WE WENT TO THE SAME SCHOOL AT ONE TIME..I'M RETIRING IN THE 601 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 19 2008, 04:20 AM~10903949
> *thanks Im going  to try that....I asked the tech and they said dont reduce but she might not of known what she was talking about :uh:
> *




Man , WTF does a Broad know anyways ????? Fuck the hoe 



Th bitch should be cookin or cleaning something - Not answering the damn phone or trying to give out advise


----------



## La Lo

looking good man just went thru your build i'm impressed :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 20 2008, 02:14 PM~10914157
> *i just got a chance this morning to get your block out.
> its coming postal
> *


thanks alot


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 20 2008, 10:39 PM~10917332
> *I LIVED IN JACKSON MISSISSIPPI,, IN RANKIN COUNTY....RIGHT ON THE PEARL RIVER...THAT DUDE DOPE BOY FRESH WE WENT TO THE SAME SCHOOL AT ONE TIME..I'M RETIRING IN THE 601 :biggrin:
> *


I was just in Jackson yesterday :0 :0 And I seen Dope Boy Fresh and asked him about you and he said he used take your boy hood behind the bleachers in Gym class :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 21 2008, 12:54 AM~10918040
> *Man , WTF does a Broad know anyways ????? Fuck the hoe
> Th bitch should be cookin or cleaning something - Not answering the damn phone or trying to give out advise
> *


Sho you right Ray Ray :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

so what should I use to reduce it


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 21 2008, 07:02 AM~10918755
> *I was just in Jackson yesterday :0  :0 And I seen Dope Boy Fresh and asked him about you and he said he used take your boy hood behind the bleachers in Gym class :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :wow: NOW HE GOT MY BOOTY WARTS hno: 









:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 21 2008, 05:32 PM~10920940
> *:wow: NOW HE GOT MY BOOTY WARTS  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


Your supposed to say "NO ****" after that :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 21 2008, 04:34 PM~10920948
> *Your supposed to say "NO ****" after that  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


  WHAT COUNTRY RANKING, HINDS, PEARL WERE U STAYING IN..


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

WHATS GOOD MY BROTHERS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

NICE DOG !


----------



## wop_inda_wood

nice build up so far


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jun 21 2008, 07:11 PM~10921359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS GOOD MY BROTHERS
> *


Whats up RAC :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 21 2008, 07:21 PM~10921417
> *nice build up so far
> *


Thanks big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

WUDDUP KALALKKALKALAKALAK???????? HOWS THE WHIP COMIN'??????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 21 2008, 11:52 PM~10922634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUDDUP KALALKKALKALAKALAK????????  HOWS THE WHIP COMIN'??????
> *


On Hold for right now


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

:0


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 22 2008, 06:31 PM~10926882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 22 2008, 06:49 PM~10927365
> *
> *


SO NOW UR A MONCRIEFAN :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 22 2008, 08:01 PM~10927460
> *SO NOW UR A MONCRIEFAN :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

TTB


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 22 2008, 11:35 PM~10929031
> *TTB
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 22 2008, 10:09 PM~10928847
> *:0
> *


IS THAT A PIC OF MAYHEMS FACE ON UR AVATAR ??????


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 23 2008, 02:56 PM~10932909
> *IS THAT A PIC OF MAYHEMS FACE ON UR AVATAR ??????
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2008, 07:38 PM~10935653
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


CHANGE THAT SHIT :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Jun 23 2008, 12:56 PM~10932909-->
> 
> 
> 
> IS THAT A PIC OF MAYHEMS FACE ON UR AVATAR ??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: HE OBVIOUSLY IS TRYING TO JB WELD HIMSELF TO MAYHEMS DIRTY DRAWERS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2008, 06:38 PM~10935653
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: GHEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 07:56 AM~10938888
> *:uh: HE OBVIOUSLY IS TRYING TO JB WELD HIMSELF TO MAYHEMS DIRTY DRAWERS
> :uh: GHEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> *


OR HIS NUTTZ..........I GUESS EVERYONE NEEDS A HERO..BUT Y A FRENCHIE :twak:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WELL I THOUGHT HE WAS FRENCH AT FIRST BUT HES NOT....HE BEATS UP FRENCHIES THEN POURS POUTINE ALL OVER THEM WHEN HES DONE....HES A HUNGARIAN MOFO


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 08:42 AM~10939082
> *:uh: WELL I THOUGHT HE WAS FRENCH AT FIRST BUT HES NOT....HE BEATS UP FRENCHIES THEN POURS POUTINE ALL OVER THEM WHEN HES DONE....HES A HUNGARIAN MOFO
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: AND WIPES HIS ASS WITH MAPLE LEAVES :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: AND PLUGS HIS ASS WIFF HOCKEY PUCKS AND GOALIE MASKS


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 09:17 AM~10939252
> *:uh: AND PLUGS HIS ASS WIFF HOCKEY PUCKS AND GOALIE MASKS
> *


I STILL DO NOT UNDERTAND Y CHARLES WOULD PUT MAYHEM ON HIS THREAD...WHO KNOWS U COULD BE NEXT... :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 24 2008, 10:30 AM~10939344
> *I STILL DO NOT UNDERTAND Y CHARLES WOULD PUT MAYHEM ON HIS THREAD...WHO KNOWS U COULD BE NEXT... :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2008, 09:34 AM~10939369
> *:cheesy:
> *


FRAEAK


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 24 2008, 10:44 AM~10939424
> *FRAEAK
> *


FREAK


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2008, 10:51 AM~10939754
> *FREAK
> *


  GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 24 2008, 12:01 PM~10939808
> * GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE  :0
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2008, 11:06 AM~10939852
> *
> *


 :werd:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 24 2008, 10:01 AM~10939808
> * GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE  :0
> *


 :uh: YES THEY DO...HOWEVER BOTH OF YOUR MINDS PUT TOGETHER ARE STILL LESS THAN ONE HALF OF ONE EIGHTH OF ONE SHIT FILLED BRAIN COATED IN BIRD SKEET


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 11:51 PM~10945140
> *:uh: YES THEY DO...HOWEVER BOTH OF YOUR MINDS PUT TOGETHER ARE STILL LESS THAN ONE HALF OF ONE EIGHTH OF ONE SHIT FILLED BRAIN COATED IN BIRD SKEET
> *


yours and Duvals :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 24 2008, 10:51 PM~10945140
> *:uh: YES THEY DO...HOWEVER BOTH OF YOUR MINDS PUT TOGETHER ARE STILL LESS THAN ONE HALF OF ONE EIGHTH OF ONE SHIT FILLED BRAIN COATED IN BIRD SKEET
> *


DON;T FORGET THE MAYO :angry: AND BUTT JUICE


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2008, 04:44 PM~10950380
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 25 2008, 06:26 PM~10950667
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :nono: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Guest




----------



## God's Son2

coo


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2008, 06:20 PM~10951001
> *:nono:  :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 27 2008, 09:19 PM~10966876
> *:0
> *


   :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :angry:  :uh:  :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :guns: :angel: :nicoderm:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 27 2008, 08:33 PM~10966938
> *    :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :angry:    :uh:    :cheesy:    :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :guns:  :angel:  :nicoderm:
> *


U NEED A ROLL MODEL :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: YOU NEED A ROLL OF TOILET PAPER TO WIPE ALL THAT SKEET OFF YO NECK AND MOUFF


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 27 2008, 09:55 PM~10967365
> *:uh: YOU NEED A ROLL OF TOILET PAPER TO WIPE ALL THAT SKEET OFF YO NECK AND MOUFF
> *


 :nono: ITS JB WELD :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

SKEETBWELD? :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 27 2008, 09:58 PM~10967380
> *SKEETBWELD?  :0
> *


JELLO JBWELD


----------



## richie562




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 27 2008, 09:51 PM~10967018
> *U NEED A ROLL MODEL  :biggrin:
> *


looks like you took your irony pills today


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 28 2008, 07:55 AM~10968841
> *looks like you took your irony pills today
> *


  I SHOULDA HAD A V-8 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 28 2008, 09:53 AM~10968949
> * I SHOULDA HAD A V-8 :biggrin:
> *


you do, its a 383 stroker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 28 2008, 12:09 PM~10969717
> *you do, its a 383 stroker :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 28 2008, 05:10 PM~10970779
> *:|
> *


I guess you didnt get it......


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 28 2008, 03:11 PM~10970783
> *I guess you didnt get it......
> *


 :uh: I GET IT....YOU STROKE HIM 383 TIMES DAILY


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 28 2008, 07:06 PM~10971499
> *:uh: I GET IT....YOU STROKE HIM 383 TIMES DAILY
> *


 :wow: :yessad:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 28 2008, 09:53 AM~10968949
> * I SHOULDA HAD A V-8 :biggrin:
> *


 You need a B-6 so you wont have the gas issues. :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 29 2008, 11:23 AM~10974337
> *You need a B-6 so you wont have the gas issues. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: YOU NEED JOHN 3;16 IN YOUR MOUFF


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 29 2008, 12:23 PM~10974337
> *You need a B-6 so you wont have the gas issues. :cheesy:
> *


  I LIKE TO FART...MAKES MY DAY MORE MEANINGFUL :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 29 2008, 03:22 PM~10974738
> *:uh: YOU NEED JOHN 3;16 IN YOUR MOUFF
> *


oh snap......thats bad :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Took the header panel off :cheesy: making way for the euro :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 29 2008, 03:22 PM~10974738
> *:uh: YOU NEED JOHN 3;16 IN YOUR MOUFF
> *


James if you get saved, you will not go to hell but will have eternal life in heaven. Is that good enough for ya?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 09:10 AM~10979611
> *James if you get saved, you will not go to hell but will have eternal life in heaven. Is that good enough for ya?
> *


NC IS CLOSER TO HELL THEN U THINK :0


----------



## KAKALAK

I dont think I like where this conversation is heading


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2008, 09:17 AM~10979649
> *I dont think I like where this conversation is heading
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2008, 10:17 AM~10979649
> *I dont think I like where this conversation is heading
> *


sorry.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 09:28 AM~10979706
> *sorry.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 10:28 AM~10979706
> *sorry.
> *


all i saw was a buch of talking. i finally found a cutlass and i am asuming it is KAKALAKS. great job kaka, keep up the good work!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 10:54 AM~10979826
> *all i saw was a buch of talking. i finally found a cutlass and i am asuming it is KAKALAKS. great job kaka, keep up the good work!
> *


wasnt talking about you.......talking about Duvals Hero bashing religion :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 08:10 AM~10979611
> *James if you get saved, you will not go to hell but will have eternal life in heaven. Is that good enough for ya?
> *


 :uh: WUT IF I JUST GOT SHAVED INSTEAD??


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2008, 11:14 AM~10979918
> *wasnt talking about you.......talking about Duvals Hero bashing religion :angry:
> *


we'll let God take care of Duval  :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 30 2008, 11:19 AM~10979935
> *:uh: WUT IF I JUST GOT SHAVED INSTEAD??
> *


you're body and soul will still be on fire :0 :0 :0


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 12:31 PM~10979982
> *we'll let God take care of Duval   :roflmao:
> *










<<<<<<Duval


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 30 2008, 09:38 AM~10980027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<<<Duval
> *


 :uh: WHY IS HE TRYING TO PLAY THE A.K LIKE A FENDER GUITAR?????


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 30 2008, 12:59 PM~10980189
> *:uh: WHY IS HE TRYING TO PLAY THE A.K LIKE A FENDER GUITAR?????
> *


cuz its his kids airsoft gun and he's ready to whoop that pink elephants ass with it :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 10:31 AM~10979982
> *we'll let God take care of Duval   :roflmao:
> *


I GOT JESUS...IN A NMBER 15 FLORIDA GATOR JERSEY :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 30 2008, 10:59 AM~10980189
> *:uh: WHY IS HE TRYING TO PLAY THE A.K LIKE A FENDER GUITAR?????
> *


 :angry: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 30 2008, 10:20 AM~10980339
> *:angry:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


  TRY NOT TO TAKE THAT GUITAR TO THE LOCAL SCHOOL TALENT SHOW EMMKAY??


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 30 2008, 01:21 PM~10980346
> * TRY NOT TO TAKE THAT GUITAR TO THE LOCAL SCHOOL TALENT SHOW EMMKAY??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 30 2008, 11:21 AM~10980346
> * TRY NOT TO TAKE THAT GUITAR TO THE LOCAL SCHOOL TALENT SHOW EMMKAY??
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 30 2008, 01:21 PM~10980346
> * TRY NOT TO TAKE THAT GUITAR TO THE LOCAL SCHOOL TALENT SHOW EMMKAY??
> *


he cant afford guitar hero so thats his version


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 30 2008, 11:32 AM~10980419
> *he cant afford guitar hero so thats his version
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 30 2008, 12:32 PM~10980419
> *he cant afford guitar hero so thats his version
> *


x2 cant afford that imp hes got either :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jun 30 2008, 12:38 PM~10980027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<<<Duval
> *


wahahaha holding the gun like he holds his husbands cawk ahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2008, 01:45 PM~10981476
> *x2 cant afford that imp hes got either :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 30 2008, 03:07 PM~10981636
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2008, 02:28 PM~10981848
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 30 2008, 12:19 PM~10980331
> *I GOT JESUS...IN A NMBER 15 FLORIDA GATOR JERSEY  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


thats not good enough....you have to be fully devoted :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 03:42 PM~10983061
> *thats not good enough....you have to be fully devoted :0
> *


 :uh: LIKE KAKAKLKAKAKAK IS TO JBWELD?


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jun 30 2008, 05:44 PM~10983076
> *:uh: LIKE KAKAKLKAKAKAK IS TO JBWELD?
> *


haha, he's trying


----------



## praisethelowered59

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 08:10 AM~10979611
> *James if you get saved, you will not go to hell but will have eternal life in heaven. Is that good enough for ya?
> *


what the fuck happened to this topic?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Jun 30 2008, 04:42 PM~10983061
> *thats not good enough....you have to be fully devoted :0
> *


AFTER A LONG NIGHT OF DRINKING IS WHEN I PRAY :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Jun 30 2008, 09:07 PM~10984540
> *what the fuck happened to this topic?
> *


I'll give you a guess.........Mayhem, Infamous, and Duval :uh:


----------



## Scrapin63




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Jul 1 2008, 07:51 AM~10987811
> *
> *


 :uh: THIS THREAD SUCKS :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2008, 06:24 AM~10987707
> *I'll give you a guess.........Mayhem, Infamous, and Duval :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: SORRY MANG...I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU...AND I DONT EVEN KNOW IF YOU REALLY LIKE JB WELD...THESE WHOREBAGS RUB OFF ON ME SOMETIMES


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 1 2008, 08:40 AM~10988001
> *:biggrin: SORRY MANG...I DONT EVEN KNOW YOU...AND I DONT EVEN KNOW IF YOU REALLY LIKE JB WELD...THESE WHOREBAGS RUB OFF ON ME SOMETIMES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| 

WHATCHA TALKING ABT WILLIS :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 1 2008, 08:33 AM~10988265
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|
> 
> WHATCHA TALKING ABT WILLIS :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: IM WHAT WILLIS IS TALKINBOUT....BECAUSE I STOLE HIS BIKE


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 1 2008, 09:35 AM~10988275
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: IM WHAT WILLIS IS TALKINBOUT....BECAUSE I STOLE HIS BIKE
> *


OR JB WELD :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: AGAIN?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 1 2008, 09:41 AM~10988297
> *:uh: AGAIN?
> *


 :uh: WTF


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: ftw


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 1 2008, 10:00 AM~10988404
> *:uh: ftw
> *


OFO :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## KAKALAK

euro pics soon to come


----------



## KAKALAK

The valance is in piss poor shape so I am going to use the valance that I already have to save alot of repair time. But for a part that nobody makes and is hard to find, it was a good deal.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2008, 09:24 AM~10987707
> *I'll give you a guess.........Mayhem, Infamous, and Duval :uh:
> *


i see im the first fool u mention ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2008, 05:23 AM~10995509
> *The valance is in piss poor shape so I am going to use the valance that I already have to save alot of repair time. But for a part that nobody makes and is hard to find, it was a good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bettER then ur whole car... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 2 2008, 10:24 AM~10996660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 2 2008, 10:47 AM~10996415
> *looks bettER then ur whole car... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2008, 02:43 PM~10998608
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 2 2008, 04:52 PM~10999117
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2008, 03:58 PM~10999152
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 2 2008, 04:59 PM~10999153
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2008, 05:07 AM~11003770
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 3 2008, 07:49 AM~11003923
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2008, 08:43 AM~11004319
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 3 2008, 09:44 AM~11004324
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2008, 12:33 PM~11005835
> *:0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 3 2008, 01:36 PM~11005856
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2008, 02:06 PM~11006602
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: WHORETOPIC.ORG


----------



## DUVAL

HAPPY 4TH BRO :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 4 2008, 11:29 AM~11012195
> *HAPPY 4TH BRO :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, I hope yours is good and take it easy on tha beer  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

workin on the euro header right now ....will post pics later


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 4 2008, 11:33 AM~11012525
> *Thanks, I hope yours is good and take it easy on tha beer   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 5 2008, 10:09 AM~11016653
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 7 2008, 04:06 AM~11026778
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Here are some pics from what I did this weekend :cheesy:


These are the before pics 

























































































These are the after pics, not 100% complete with it but got a good start on it


----------



## DUVAL

MAKE SURE THOSE NIPPLES THAT COMES OUT WERE THE BOTTLES BOLT ON ARE STRONG.. THEY ARE KNOWN FOR BREAKING.. BUT GOOD JOB FOOL..ITS COMING ALONG FAST


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 7 2008, 08:18 AM~11027047
> *MAKE SURE THOSE NIPPLES THAT COMES OUT WERE THE BOTTLES BOLT ON ARE STRONG.. THEY ARE KNOWN FOR BREAKING.. BUT GOOD JOB FOOL..ITS COMING ALONG FAST
> *


yeah just about all of them were broke.....I got some areas that were broke that I didnt get pics of, but yeah I am reinforcing all of them, thanks for the info


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 7 2008, 11:12 AM~11028057
> *yeah just about all of them were broke.....I got some areas that were broke that I didnt get pics of, but yeah I am reinforcing all of them, thanks for the info
> *


  I PULLED ONE FOR MY TWO CADDI AND I BROKE ALL OF THEM BUT ONE..YA I JB WELDED ALL OF THEM AND FLIP THAT BISH... :biggrin: 

WHENS THE CAR GOING TO BE PAINTED :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 7 2008, 01:01 PM~11028447
> * I PULLED ONE FOR MY TWO CADDI AND I BROKE ALL OF THEM BUT ONE..YA I JB WELDED ALL OF THEM AND FLIP THAT BISH... :biggrin:
> 
> WHENS THE CAR GOING TO BE PAINTED :biggrin:
> *


shit I dont know when it will be ready for paint......


----------



## buffitout

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jul 7 2008, 02:54 PM~11029351
> *TTT
> *


I was already at the top :uh: 




























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: but thanks anyway  :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

TTT


----------



## buffitout

TTT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 7 2008, 01:55 PM~11029361
> *I was already at the top  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: but thanks anyway   :biggrin:
> *


LIES


----------



## buffitout

TTT


----------



## buffitout

TTT


----------



## Infamous James

TTTAN


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 7 2008, 05:04 PM~11031703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTTAN
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## buffitout

ttb


----------



## KAKALAK

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Replacing one of the studs on the clip started by buying a bolt and cutting the head off









Using this epoxy to dowel it in









Preped the hole









Filled the hole with the epoxy









Inserted the threaded rod

















Wiped the excess and done


----------



## DUVAL

NICE HANDS :0


----------



## DUVAL

MAYHEM AND INFAMOUS JAMES.. :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 8 2008, 07:24 AM~11035842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAYHEM AND INFAMOUS JAMES.. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 8 2008, 07:00 AM~11035780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE HANDS  :0
> *


Uh..........thanks :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Went to the salvage yard yesterday and got the sockets for the 9004 bulbs plus an extra, just in case


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2008, 08:40 AM~11036309
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I WONDER WHO'S THE BUTCH AND WHO'S THE SISSY :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 8 2008, 08:02 AM~11036425
> *I WONDER WHO'S THE BUTCH AND WHO'S THE SISSY  :angry:
> *


 :uh: YOU WANT IN ON THAT POLE SAMMICH


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 8 2008, 10:02 AM~11036425
> *I WONDER WHO'S THE BUTCH AND WHO'S THE SISSY  :angry:
> *


I think infamous is the bitch cause hes scared to post his face, we already know what mayhen looks like.....well he looks like he could be the bitch too.......I think we need a survey


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2008, 08:45 AM~11036332
> *Went to the salvage yard yesterday and got the sockets for the 9004 bulbs plus an extra, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU KNOW U STOLE THOSE BISHZ


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 8 2008, 10:13 AM~11036485
> *YOU KNOW U STOLE THOSE BISHZ
> *


I should of they charged me 25 bucks........they about broke the bank


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2008, 09:12 AM~11036481
> *I think infamous is the bitch cause hes scared to post his face, we already know what mayhen looks like.....well he looks like he could be the bitch too.......I think we need a survey
> *


X2


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 8 2008, 08:22 AM~11035839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME AND KAKALAK :0
> *


:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 8 2008, 11:24 AM~11037368
> *:uh:
> *


MANHEM IS MADD HE WANS TO BE THE MEAT IN THE MIDDLE.. :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 8 2008, 12:28 PM~11037411
> *MANHEM IS MADD HE WANS TO BE THE MEAT IN THE MIDDLE.. :0
> *


I knew that ****** would get all upset, hes a reciever deep down :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2008, 12:01 PM~11037623
> *I knew that ****** would get all upset, hes a reciever deep down :0  :0
> *


HE'S GERBALOWNED :0


----------



## MAYHEM

you are gheycawkintheassowned mooks


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 8 2008, 12:08 PM~11037696
> *you are gheycawkintheassowned mooks
> *


MOOK SIR HE'S A MOOK :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 7 2008, 08:10 AM~11027021
> *Here are some pics from what I did this weekend :cheesy:
> These are the before pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the after pics, not 100% complete with it but got a good start on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

CARS LOOKING GOOD FOOL....NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2008, 06:06 AM~11035728
> *Replacing one of the studs on the clip started by buying a bolt and cutting the head off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using this epoxy to dowel it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preped the hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled the hole with the epoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inserted the threaded rod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiped the excess and done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that epoxy is some good stuff! i have a friend who damn near put his complete motorcycle back together with that stuff. dries like a brick!!


looking good kakacrap :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 9 2008, 12:44 PM~11046777
> *that epoxy is some good stuff!  i have a friend who damn near put his complete motorcycle back together with that stuff.  dries like a brick!!
> looking good kakacrap  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 9 2008, 01:44 PM~11046777
> *that epoxy is some good stuff!  i have a friend who damn near put his complete motorcycle back together with that stuff.  dries like a brick!!
> looking good kakacrap  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I was going to make a Y Block out of epoxy but you said you had one so I didnt do it :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Infamous James

GOOD TO SEE U PUTTIN IN WORK...

UNLIKE DUVAL'S ZERO WHO PUTS IN WORK ON CATS ASSES :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 9 2008, 07:39 PM~11049845
> * GOOD TO SEE U PUTTIN IN WORK...
> 
> UNLIKE DUVAL'S ZERO WHO PUTS IN WORK ON CATS ASSES :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :werd:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 9 2008, 06:39 PM~11049845
> * GOOD TO SEE U PUTTIN IN WORK...
> 
> UNLIKE DUVAL'S ZERO WHO PUTS IN WORK ON CATS ASSES :uh:
> *


 :uh: I THOUGHT UR MOM WAS A DONKEY :dunno: 

ALL THE SAME I'M STILL HITTEN IT :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 10 2008, 08:31 AM~11054388
> *:uh:  I THOUGHT UR MOM WAS A DONKEY  :dunno:
> 
> ALL THE SAME I'M STILL  HITTEN IT :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: SHES A YETTI...NOT EVEN CLOSE..I DONT KNOW WHAT YOURE HITTING ANYMORE


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 10 2008, 09:35 AM~11054405
> *:uh: SHES A YETTI...NOT EVEN CLOSE..I DONT KNOW WHAT YOURE HITTING ANYMORE
> *


 :0 WELL I LIKE FARM ANIMALS SO NOW SHE'S A COW :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, Coast 2 Coast

bustED


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2008, 01:57 PM~11046900
> *Yeah I was going to make a Y Block out of epoxy but you said you had one so I didnt do it :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :rant:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 10 2008, 06:55 PM~11058908
> *:wow:  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 10 2008, 05:55 PM~11058908
> *:wow:  :rant:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2008, 07:05 AM~11062477
> *:uh:
> *


WHEN ARE U PAINTING IT


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jul 9 2008, 08:39 PM~11049845-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD TO SEE U PUTTIN IN WORK...
> 
> UNLIKE DUVAL'S ZERO WHO PUTS IN WORK ON CATS ASSES :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 10 2008, 11:35 AM~11054405
> *:uh: SHES A YETTI...NOT EVEN CLOSE..I DONT KNOW WHAT YOURE HITTING ANYMORE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 10 2008, 11:37 AM~11054418
> *:0 WELL I LIKE FARM ANIMALS SO NOW SHE'S A COW :angry:  :biggrin:
> *




wahahahahhahaahhahahahahahah


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 11 2008, 08:16 AM~11062515
> *WHEN ARE U PAINTING IT
> *


Prolly not for a while.......Im falling on hard times


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2008, 01:28 PM~11063939
> *Prolly not for a while.......Im falling on hard times
> *


kno the feeling homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Jul 11 2008, 12:30 PM~11063956
> *kno the feeling homie
> *


they cut me down to 40 hours a week......so its going to be awhile till my OT picks up.............................or maybe they cut your hours back when they want you to quit :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 11 2008, 08:02 AM~11062311
> *:uh:
> *


Your topic sucked so bad that it got locked? :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2008, 11:39 AM~11064030
> *Your topic sucked so bad that it got locked? :roflmao:
> *


 :0 O RLY PM ME FUCKER :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2008, 12:39 PM~11064030
> *Your topic sucked so bad that it got locked? :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2008, 12:45 PM~11064580
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2008, 10:39 AM~11064030
> *Your topic sucked so bad that it got locked? :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: and it wasnt even an OT topic wahhahahahah


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 11 2008, 12:55 PM~11064670
> *:uh: and it wasnt even an OT topic wahhahahahah
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 11 2008, 01:58 PM~11064692
> *:scrutinize:
> *


x99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Infamous James

+4 :burn:


----------



## MAYHEM

- 19.7


----------



## DUVAL

2A+5B=17C :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy: 6


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, SIXONEFORLIFE, KAKALAK

6-1-4-LIFE PM ME


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 11 2008, 01:53 PM~11064151
> *:0 O RLY  PM ME FUCKER  :angry:
> *


I saw that it was locked last night, WTF?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2008, 03:51 PM~11065515
> *I saw that it was locked last night, WTF?
> *


BISH I NEED UR HELP ..PM ME UR NBER I'L CALL U TONITE..I GOT BODY BUSHING ?'S


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 11 2008, 04:55 PM~11065546
> *BISH I NEED UR HELP ..PM ME UR NBER I'L CALL U TONITE..I GOT BODY BUSHING ?'S
> *


I have a date tonight at 8 p.m., so my curling iron is hot, my suit clean without a spot, I'm feeling right, because my pimp game is tight.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2008, 03:19 PM~11065680
> *I have a date tonight at 8 p.m., so my curling iron is hot, my suit clean without a spot, I'm feeling right, because my pimp game is tight.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-qRJM5750A


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2008, 04:19 PM~11065680
> *I have a date tonight at 8 p.m., so my curling iron is hot, my suit clean without a spot, I'm feeling right, because my pimp game is tight.
> *


O ITS UR MOMS BIRTHDAY..WELL HIT ME BISH..TELL HER I SAID HELLO :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 11 2008, 06:47 PM~11066679
> *O ITS UR MOMS BIRTHDAY..WELL HIT ME BISH..TELL HER I SAID HELLO :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

POST PICS :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 14 2008, 04:10 PM~11085651
> *POST PICS  :angry:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres another bad area









Ruffed it up with a bur and 36 grit









couldnt post pics of the glass application but here it is after and I put plastic over it so i could keep the corners tight untill the glass hardened









after the glass hardened.......needs to be sanded but that will be done tonight











got a little more but will have to post later


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 15 2008, 07:32 AM~11091857
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 15 2008, 12:07 PM~11093200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 15 2008, 12:37 PM~11093440
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 15 2008, 01:16 PM~11093798
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 15 2008, 01:39 PM~11094011
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :rant:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 15 2008, 01:44 PM~11094061
> *:rant:  :rant:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 15 2008, 01:53 PM~11094144
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 11 2008, 01:33 PM~11063980
> *they cut me down to 40 hours a week......so its going to be awhile till my OT picks up.............................or maybe they cut your hours back when they want you to quit :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


the struggle now will just make the finish product that much sweeter


----------



## BlueBerry

This niggy is in such hard times that he had to make serious cut backs.....

















Had to deprive his childrens ass cheeks thier normal luxury & switched to LUVS instead of the Huggies ---- Just to keep the funding available for the car build ..................................................



Hardcore


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jul 15 2008, 11:43 PM~11099148
> *This niggy is in such hard times that he had to make serious cut backs.....
> Had to deprive his childrens ass cheeks thier normal luxury & switched to LUVS instead of the Huggies ---- Just to keep the funding available for the car build ..................................................
> Hardcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny....I thought you were talking about you switching diapers, and I was like "Why did he post the pic of that for" then I seen the box :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Believe me I am making cutbacks......1 scoop of formula instead of 3.......diapers dont get changed till their hanging down to their knees........And un screwing light bulbs :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



My wife is like this " :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Jul 15 2008, 09:59 PM~11098051
> *the struggle now will just make the finish product that much sweeter
> *


I hope so :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

FAILED ON THE RANT PART


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 16 2008, 12:54 PM~11103093
> *FAILED ON THE RANT PART
> *


point taken  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 16 2008, 03:25 PM~11104111
> *point taken   :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jul 15 2008, 11:43 PM~11099148
> *This niggy is in such hard times that he had to make serious cut backs.....
> Had to deprive his childrens ass cheeks thier normal luxury & switched to LUVS instead of the Huggies ---- Just to keep the funding available for the car build ..................................................
> Hardcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol that's funny stuff. homie must have a pot load of babies. i have seen luvs boxes in a lot of his pictures.




man i sure dont miss them days. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## Guest

:dunno: :happysad: :nosad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 17 2008, 09:16 AM~11110249
> *:dunno:  :happysad:  :nosad:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 17 2008, 08:39 AM~11110110
> *lol that's funny stuff.  homie must have a pot load of babies. i have seen luvs boxes in a lot of his pictures.
> man i sure dont miss them days.  :biggrin:
> *


Got 2, 1- diapers and 1- in diapers and takes formula,.......then I have 1 thats 4yrs


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 17 2008, 07:04 AM~11109824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is funny......they made the little guy mayhem.........hes going to be mad :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: JUST USE CLOTH DIAPERS...AND HAND WASH THEM


----------



## KAKALAK

heres some more......




























































sanded pics will be in a minute


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2008, 02:21 PM~11112480
> *:uh: JUST USE CLOTH DIAPERS...AND HAND WASH THEM
> *


dude my utility bill is already high enough....I dont need more water being used........


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2008, 12:27 PM~11112531
> *dude my utility bill is already high enough....I dont need more water being used........
> *


 :uh: USE THE HOSE THEN SNIKKA :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

mounting tab shaped, will drill the hole later









Crack on the side....I already repaired the inside now Im just doing the outside of it


























got some more....... :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2008, 02:27 PM~11112531
> *dude USE THE HOSE THEN SNIKKA :cheesy:
> *



Um the hose would use water.......... :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Applied filler



















Filling in the Emblem depression.......Thinking of putting a Weed Leaf there :0 :0 





















 Will have more pics tomm. putting in 2 hours a night


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2008, 12:39 PM~11112657
> *Um the hose would use water.......... :uh:
> *


 :uh: I MEANT YO NEIGHBORS HOSE MANE


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2008, 02:48 PM~11112720
> *:uh: I MEANT YO NEIGHBORS HOSE MANE
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 17 2008, 02:48 PM~11112720
> *:uh: I MEANT YO NEIGHBORS HOSE MANE
> *


well say what you mean :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Guest




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 18 2008, 07:38 AM~11118837
> *
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

That SMC is tough to work with......I sanded the glass where the emblem went and it just has a hard time featheredging


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 18 2008, 12:51 PM~11120598
> *
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 18 2008, 12:58 PM~11120668
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

:rant: :| :rant: :| :rant: :| :rant: :| :rant: :| :rant: :| :rant: :| :rant: :| :| :wow:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2008, 03:47 PM~11112715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applied filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filling in the Emblem depression.......Thinking of putting a Weed Leaf there :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have more pics tomm. putting in 2 hours a night
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 21 2008, 12:53 PM~11139282
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2008, 01:15 PM~11139462
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :uh: WHENU PAINTING IT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 21 2008, 01:23 PM~11139517
> *:uh: WHENU PAINTING IT
> *


For the 3rd time I dont know :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :|


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2008, 02:28 PM~11140100
> *For the 3rd time I dont know :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :|
> *


NEVER OK..I UNDER STAND NEVER,,, :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Lookin good man.  I'm eager to see the finished product. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

Looking good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jul 21 2008, 02:54 PM~11140314
> *Lookin good man.  I'm eager to see the finished product. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:
> *


You and Me both


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2008, 12:01 PM~11148099
> *You and Me both
> *


LIES.. UR DEADLINE IS ON THE 08-30... hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 22 2008, 12:03 PM~11148115
> *LIES.. UR DEADLINE IS ON THE 08-30... hno:
> *



I sent in for an extension and it came back denied.........Try again next time :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

My camera is broke so its going back.....will have pics later


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2008, 12:38 PM~11148515
> *I sent in for an extension and it came back denied.........Try again next time :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


  THATS NOT NICE.....


----------



## DUVAL

KAKALAK WITH JB WELD


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up fool......................


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jul 22 2008, 08:51 PM~11153474
> *what up fool......................
> *


Whats up bigg dogg :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Applied the last of the filler


















And got the roof done now it needs some primer :biggrin: One head ache out of the way :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

CLEAR UR GARAGE..DIRTY FUCKER


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 23 2008, 07:18 AM~11156682
> *CLEAR UR GARAGE..DIRTY FUCKER
> *


Yes Ma'am :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 23 2008, 07:46 AM~11156762
> *Yes Ma'am :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: FOR A SMALL FEE


----------



## KAKALAK

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 23 2008, 02:32 PM~11159560
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BABYBOY78

TTT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by BABYBOY78_@Jul 24 2008, 03:24 AM~11165941
> *TTT
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

:|


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 24 2008, 08:18 AM~11166352
> *:|
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 24 2008, 12:00 PM~11167710
> *:angry:
> *


one of you rich ass florida boys come scope this mug up
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421158


:biggrin: 
thanks for the ad space kakaslack :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 24 2008, 12:21 PM~11167900
> *one of you rich ass florida boys come scope this mug up
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421158
> :biggrin:
> thanks for the ad space kakaslack  :0
> *


Any time asshole :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 24 2008, 12:21 PM~11167900
> *one of you rich ass florida boys come scope this mug up
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421158
> :biggrin:
> thanks for the ad space kakaslack  :0
> *


THATS A CLEAN TREY..........KINDA HIGH ON PRICE BUT NOTHING IS FREE


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 24 2008, 12:46 PM~11168075
> *THATS A CLEAN TREY..........KINDA HIGH ON PRICE BUT NOTHING IS FREE
> *


 :uh: :uh: at least its together......unlike yours :uh: :uh: :0 :0


----------



## Guest

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 24 2008, 01:33 PM~11168562
> *:0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:dunno: WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 24 2008, 08:25 PM~11171924
> *:dunno: WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


my pee pee :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 25 2008, 07:17 AM~11175691
> *my pee pee  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 25 2008, 11:16 AM~11176809
> *:uh:
> *


you know you got a tingle seeing me type that..............pedo :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

u puttin in work dogg , i wanna see this when its done


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## buffitout

TTT AGAIN


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jul 26 2008, 02:25 PM~11184632
> *TTT AGAIN
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jul 26 2008, 02:25 PM~11184632
> *TTT AGAIN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Coast 2 Coast

stop with the damn smilies and lets see some updates..............


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jul 28 2008, 02:22 PM~11197279
> *stop with the damn smilies and lets see some updates..............
> *


Yes Sir.......My Camera is broke and off to the repair center.....sorry for the Smilies........ :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2008, 03:24 PM~11197305
> *Yes Sir.......My Camera is broke and off to the repair center.....sorry for the Smilies........ :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


hahahahahaha thats right bitch.................... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

Sure it is broke! He is just hiding the really good stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jul 28 2008, 01:31 PM~11198030
> *Sure it is broke! He is just hiding the really good stuff! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yep just like he hides the sausage :biggrin: hes good at that shit :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 28 2008, 03:40 PM~11198112
> *:uh: yep just like he hides the sausage :biggrin: hes good at that shit :angry:
> *


IN MAYHEMS ASS :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 28 2008, 03:40 PM~11198112
> *:uh: yep just like he hides the sausage in my culo :biggrin: hes good at that shit :angry:
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well pumped up the tire the other day and the valve stem was rotted so took it off to get it fixed

















Cleaned up the mess from working on the header panel......This ones for Chaz :0 









Mounted the Header panel on
























:0


----------



## KAKALAK

Scuffed up the roof for some epoxy and more 2K


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2008, 04:22 AM~11204109
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 10:09 AM~11204829
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EPIC FAIL


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 29 2008, 08:11 AM~11204843
> *EPIC FAIL
> *


 :uh: HES SIGHING OVER YOUR SEX LIFE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 10:13 AM~11204852
> *:uh: HES SIGHING OVER YOUR SEX LIFE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 or to the fact that hes got an imp rotting in his garage :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, DUVAL'S HERO



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 10,673 114 1.23% 
Regal King Mar 2006 28,064 113 1.22% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 28,607 77 0.83% 
area651rider May 2005 3,407 73 0.79% 
66 ROLLERZ ONLY Jun 2008 572 70 0.75% 
juangotti Jul 2006 18,582 66 0.71% 
ricndaregal Oct 2003 11,436 66 0.71% 
79regal Jan 2007 7,308 62 0.67% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 21,358 62 0.67% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 8,100 46 0.50% 


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 03:26 PM~11207413
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 29 2008, 02:39 PM~11208125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> *


IN YO MUTHAFUKKIN EAR :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:rofl:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 04:44 PM~11208167
> *IN YO MUTHAFUKKIN EAR :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 29 2008, 02:57 PM~11208280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :uh: IN YO MOTHAFUKKIN MOUFF


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 05:08 PM~11208345
> *:uh: IN YO MOTHAFUKKIN MOUFF
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 29 2008, 03:13 PM~11208395
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jul 29 2008, 05:20 PM~11208448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UR GETTING ALL UR SHIT FROMM RANDOM POST
:0


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LIFEOFDAPARTY93_@Jul 29 2008, 06:46 PM~11209308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 that looks familar :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2008, 08:06 AM~11214462
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 that looks familar :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LIFEOFDAPARTY93_@Jul 30 2008, 11:30 AM~11214633
> *WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


real talk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 29 2008, 03:25 PM~11208486
> *UR GETTING ALL UR SHIT FROMM RANDOM POST
> :0
> *


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2008, 08:40 AM~11214713
> *real talk :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  
SO WHERE ARE THE


----------



## KAKALAK

Couldnt upload pics cause Im in school till Friday, I'll try to load 2 or 3 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

what up homie how is everything :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2008, 01:20 PM~11216834
> *Couldnt upload pics cause Im in school till Friday, I'll try to load 2 or 3 :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*NOT GOOD ENOUGH *:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jul 30 2008, 04:46 PM~11217096
> *what up homie how is everything  :biggrin:
> *


fine blowed and dandy :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks for asking :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 30 2008, 10:02 PM~11220187
> *:dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2008, 05:17 PM~11217412
> *NOT GOOD ENOUGH  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I know Im slackin :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

08-30-08 I THINK I MIGHT MAKE IT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 31 2008, 09:45 PM~11229529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08-30-08 I THINK I MIGHT MAKE IT  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

I GOT PICS BISHZ


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 1 2008, 06:56 AM~11232078
> *I GOT PICS BISHZ
> *


2 points for you :uh:  :tongue: :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 1 2008, 06:55 AM~11232619
> *2 points for you  :uh:    :tongue:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ITS FRIDAY AND STILL NO PICTURES :no: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2008, 10:52 AM~11233011
> *ITS FRIDAY AND STILL NO PICTURES :no: :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Ive been in school, no time for pics, I'll have some Monday


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2008, 07:18 AM~11252368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's pretty bad when you post that on your own topic :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 4 2008, 06:19 AM~11252375
> *that's pretty bad when you post that on your own topic :biggrin:
> *


It was an accident, I thought I was in Grape Apes topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2008, 07:23 AM~11252386
> *It was an accident, I thought I was in Grape Apes topic :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


selfownage which resulted in an EPIC FAIL :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 4 2008, 06:25 AM~11252389
> *selfownage  which resulted in an EPIC FAIL :biggrin:
> *










of the Epic Fail :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 4 2008, 07:27 AM~11252392-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of the Epic Fail :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2008, 07:18 AM~11252368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 4 2008, 06:30 AM~11252400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Finished sanding the old paint off the header panel


----------



## KAKALAK

Started sanding the hood, opting to take the laquer off the car due to it cracking all to hell, taking more time but I dont want my new paint job to get ruined
























Also sanded the door yesterday, getting it close as I can and getting ready for the hand Blocking hno: hno: hno:


----------



## vouges17

looking good


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vouges17_@Aug 4 2008, 07:24 AM~11252486
> *looking good
> *


thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

*AND WE FINALY HAVE PICS THIS IS SO INTRESTING * :biggrin: BY THE WAY ITS LOOKING GOOD VATO


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2008, 12:40 PM~11253788
> *AND WE FINALY HAVE PICS THIS IS SO INTRESTING   :biggrin: BY THE WAY ITS LOOKING GOOD VATO
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2008, 05:17 AM~11252465
> *Started sanding the hood, opting to take the laquer off the car due to it cracking all to hell, taking more time but I dont want my new paint job to get ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also sanded the door yesterday, getting it close as I can and getting ready for the hand Blocking hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie!!!


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 4 2008, 05:53 PM~11257386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2008, 08:17 AM~11252465
> *Started sanding the hood, opting to take the laquer off the car due to it cracking all to hell, taking more time but I dont want my new paint job to get ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also sanded the door yesterday, getting it close as I can and getting ready for the hand Blocking hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE WORK


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2008, 06:17 AM~11252465
> *Started sanding the hood, opting to take the laquer off the car due to it cracking all to hell, taking more time but I dont want my new paint job to get ruined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also sanded the door yesterday, getting it close as I can and getting ready for the hand Blocking hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Progress! That is what I like to see! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 4 2008, 09:22 PM~11258729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

Started sanding on the hood folds....had to hand sand the 3 coats of primer and the rust spots out due to the drill was being to loud and people couldnt sleep :uh: :uh: :uh: So I'll hit it again tonight, just a little earlier


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

YOU WANT MORE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2008, 12:49 PM~11264115
> *YOU WANT MORE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


asshole :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2008, 11:39 AM~11264591
> *asshole :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Give the man what he wants! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2008, 01:39 PM~11264591
> *asshole :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrapin63

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Aug 5 2008, 05:48 PM~11266841
> *:0
> *


Whats up homie...you cant reply to my pm.......cause Im white huh....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2008, 12:49 PM~11264115
> *YOU WANT MORE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


The Cowboys Suck :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres some pics of me wiring up the lights


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 5 2008, 09:39 AM~11264591-->
> 
> 
> 
> asshole :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin: I KNOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:15 PM~11266569
> *Give the man what he wants! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 05:31 AM~11272624
> *The Cowboys Suck :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2008, 06:53 AM~11272998
> *Heres some pics of me wiring up the lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :buttkick: DO YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2008, 12:16 PM~11273535
> *:0  :biggrin: I KNOW  :biggrin:
> :yes:
> :buttkick: DO YOU KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING :dunno:
> *



I do.....Do You :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: Oh and by the way....Go Redskins :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2008, 08:22 AM~11273562
> *I do.....Do You :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  Oh and by the way....Go Redskins :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: I DO :biggrin: 
thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2008, 12:48 PM~11273745
> *:yes: I DO  :biggrin:
> thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 






























































The Cowboys still suck :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 6 2008, 02:31 PM~11274624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 BAAHHHHHAAAAWWWWWWW Mayhen and Nancy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## NINJA




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
















































































[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 68caprice

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2008, 09:30 AM~11272621
> *Whats up homie...you cant reply to my pm.......cause Im white huh....
> *


WHAT PM :angry:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BlueBerry

Laquer primer - No good IMO unless you use it as a "Here & There" scratch filler over a 2k primer...........


IDk ,, Thats how i prefer to use it ............It comes in handy in cases like that where you want a faster dry without having to mix 2k & waiting all damn night just to fill in some scratches or whatnot................



Keep up the work - I am finally getting done with this damn 79 trans am .... i spent weeks trying to get a damn stencil that replicated the factory phoenix & ha no luck ,,,, the owners were bitching & I finally said fuck it & that I couldnt do it ,,, I even offered to take $500 off the bill...............

They shut thier mouth & asked me to try a different phoenix from a prior year & this is the result before clear & some more flakes.............


----------



## BlueBerry

Black flake over black -- Dont look that good at all IMO....... Thats what was in the body of the bird...........


I went back& outlined the entire bird & sprayed it again with OSF shifty Pink & Prizm flakes............... Looks better...........


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Aug 7 2008, 02:51 AM~11281619
> *Laquer primer - No good IMO unless you use it as a "Here & There" scratch filler over a 2k primer...........
> IDk ,, Thats how i prefer to use it ............It comes in handy in cases like that where you want a faster dry without having to mix 2k & waiting all damn night just to fill in some scratches or whatnot................
> Keep up the work - I am finally getting done with this damn 79 trans am .... i spent weeks trying to get a damn stencil that replicated the factory phoenix & ha no luck ,,,, the owners were bitching & I finally said fuck it & that I couldnt do it ,,, I even offered to take $500 off the bill...............
> 
> They shut thier mouth & asked me to try a different phoenix from a prior year & this is the result before clear & some more flakes.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dont they sell the actuall original decal for those cars online?? I thought I have seen them before.


----------



## KAKALAK

Wrapped the wires in electrical tape and sealed them with a bag........




















thats about the only thing I got done last night........had to go grocery shopping at Walmart and took forever :angry: :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2008, 06:38 AM~11282366
> *Wrapped the wires in electrical tape and sealed them with a bag........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats about the only thing I got done last night........had to go grocery shopping at Walmart and took forever :angry:  :angry:
> *


MORE WORK THEN ME


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 7 2008, 08:06 AM~11282418
> *MORE WORK THEN ME
> *


Still it aint enough cause I wont make my dead line


----------



## J-VO

it's all good homie they'll still be there when you get done


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2008, 07:38 AM~11282366
> *Wrapped the wires in electrical tape and sealed them with a bag........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats about the only thing I got done last night........had to go grocery shopping at Walmart and took forever :angry:  :angry:
> *


shoulda used heat-shrink, FL heat and engine compartment heat won't play nice with electrical tape....just my .02


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by J-VO_@Aug 7 2008, 08:15 AM~11282440
> *it's all good homie they'll still be there when you get done
> *


Yeah but its more than that, I have been messin with this cutlass for a couple years now and its overdue, you know


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 7 2008, 09:45 AM~11282615
> *shoulda used heat-shrink, FL heat and engine compartment heat won't play nice with electrical tape....just my .02
> *


now you tell me :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2008, 10:40 AM~11282859
> *now you tell me :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


you didn't ask  after time the heat will break down the glue on the tape and it will start coming off by itself and it will be a sticky mess esspecially if you used cheap electrical tape. plus electrical tape wont hold out water


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START SPRAYING THE RIDE ESE??????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Aug 7 2008, 11:44 AM~11283269
> *you didn't ask   after time the heat will break down the glue on the tape and it will start coming off by itself and it will be a sticky mess esspecially if you used cheap electrical tape. plus electrical tape wont hold out water
> *


Yeah thats why I used the liquid tape and then just to make it look aight, I used the tape, I prolly will see about geting black loom to go over it. Yeah the tape does get nasty after awhile.........But after i get the cutlass done I am going to sell it to Chaz for 5K :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2008, 11:59 AM~11283373
> *WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START SPRAYING THE RIDE ESE???????  :0  :0  :0
> *



Hopefully soon


----------



## Infamous James

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2008, 08:11 AM~11283462
> *Hopefully soon
> *


THATS NOT SOON ENOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 7 2008, 08:17 AM~11283513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2008, 12:24 PM~11283570
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2008, 08:36 AM~11283655
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2008, 08:56 AM~11283818
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2008, 01:02 PM~11283864
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2008, 11:24 AM~11283570
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 7 2008, 01:53 PM~11284283
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

FOR MY HOMIE DOIN A GOOD JOB........................ :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 7 2008, 09:17 AM~11283513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: I WOULD PLAY THAT POON LIKE A HARMONICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Sanded the Drivers door jamb last night with some 320, Finally something ready to be sprayed


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2008, 04:24 AM~11282348
> *Dont they sell the actuall original decal for those cars online?? I thought I have seen them before.
> *




they do -But not with Black & Pink with Flakes............. You cant see the flakes yet inthese pics - I taped a line around the bird & sprayed a good amount on ....


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2008, 06:14 AM~11291663
> *Sanded the Drivers door jamb last night with some 320, Finally something ready to be sprayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vouges17

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 8 2008, 07:59 AM~11291724
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I just got the word that i will be starting another job in the mean time.....So I think my hours are going to pick up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 8 2008, 11:29 AM~11292970
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2008, 08:46 AM~11292685
> *Well I just got the word that i will be starting another job in the mean time.....So I think my hours are going to pick up :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


good deal


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Aug 8 2008, 01:30 PM~11293572
> *good deal
> *


Its a great deal, now I can recoupe my money for my car :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt one last time before the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Did a little work on the door this weekend....couldnt do to much.......it was my wife and I 5 year anniversary :0  





























I dint feel like crankin up the compressor so I tried to use this hand sander, but as you can see it didnt make it........ :0 :0 :0 :0 



























:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

UR DEADLINE IS ON 08-30-08 :angry:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

We have all been there!


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 11 2008, 07:20 AM~11312739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Super Smoke dat hoe


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## cam383rs

Dammmm..still smokin...lmao :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## cam383rs

Yo C whens y'alls Anniversary??? Our 10 year was this weekend the 8th.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Aug 12 2008, 12:13 AM~11320324
> *Yo C whens y'alls Anniversary??? Our 10 year was this weekend the 8th.
> *


Thats funny....our 5th anniversary was Sunday the 10th of August :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 11 2008, 01:38 PM~11314341
> *UR DEADLINE IS ON 08-30-08  :angry:
> *


Wont make it.......but It will be done......someday


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Infamous James

:uh: :uh: :uh: I HOPE YOU GOT A CHANCE TO INHALE THAT SMOKE LIKE A BONG HIT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

*TTT*


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2008, 01:31 PM~11324683
> *TTT
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 12 2008, 11:28 AM~11323210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: I HOPE YOU GOT A CHANCE TO INHALE THAT SMOKE LIKE A BONG HIT
> *


It smelt like burning brushes at first then it was burnt plastic :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## buffitout

TTT HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Aug 12 2008, 03:43 PM~11325218
> *TTT HOMIE
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

THATS WHY I USE AIR TOOLS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2008, 06:22 AM~11322427
> *Wont make it.......but It will be done......someday
> *


x2. just keep at it homie


----------



## cam383rs

Thats tight... had like 10 people come up to the shop yesterday about the car. Had it all jacked up and everyone..whats the best you take..I just laughed whats on the sign..oh ok I'll be back Friday or in a couple weeks..lol TIRE KICKERS. I'm actually partial to keeping it and and getting the Caddy if work picks up a little more I might. Give me a call this weekend


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2008, 05:32 PM~11326110
> *THATS WHY I USE AIR TOOLS
> *


I use airtools too, I just didnt feel like crankin up the "Beast" hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 12 2008, 08:28 PM~11327430
> *x2.  just keep at it homie
> *


Thanks, are you recovering from your accident?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2008, 02:56 AM~11331514
> *I use airtools too, I just didnt feel like crankin up the "Beast"  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :no:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2008, 12:13 PM~11333229
> *:roflmao: :no:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 13 2008, 10:40 AM~11333958
> *:uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Aug 13 2008, 02:40 PM~11333958-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2008, 03:02 PM~11334185
> *:|
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2008, 03:50 PM~11335013
> *:uh:
> :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

:dunno:  :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2008, 06:59 PM~11336626
> *    :happysad:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2008, 12:26 PM~11343670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :uh:
[/quote]
you screwed up a Quote...... :twak: :twak: :twak: :rant: :rant: :rant: :| :| :|


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Sorry that theres no pics, I havent worked on it much this week, Leave my house at 5:30am and I dont get home till 7:00pm, but I'll replenish my car fund so its all good, I should have some pics by Monday


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WHAT UP NIKKA :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2008, 12:56 PM~11351461
> *WHAT UP NIKKA :biggrin:
> *


Whut it do baby!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




NO **** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2008, 09:58 AM~11351868
> *Whut it do baby!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> NO ****  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: COMING OUT THE CLOSET HUH BROKE BACK KAKALAK :no: J/P


----------



## God's Son2

hey kakalak, hows it going? i saw a new impala by my house with Kakalak on the license plate. was that you? :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :tears:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Aug 15 2008, 03:52 PM~11352594
> *hey kakalak, hows it going? i saw a new impala by my house with Kakalak on the license plate. was that you? :nicoderm:  :scrutinize:  :tears:
> *


Thats whats on mine........but mines on a FL plate...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 15 2008, 03:26 PM~11352434
> *:uh: COMING OUT THE CLOSET HUH BROKE BACK KAKALAK :no: J/P
> *



:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: ****'S



:rant: :rant: :rant: I said no ****


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well sanded the rest of the hood









Found some rusted through spots in the hood   I OSHPO'd them and will fix later


----------



## KAKALAK

Well sprayed 2 coats of epoxy


----------



## KAKALAK

Then 2 coats of 2K


























Then touched up the roof and the another piece


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 12 2008, 06:20 AM~11322425
> *Thats funny....our 5th anniversary was Sunday the 10th of August :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL, I proposed to my girl on the 10th of aug


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 18 2008, 08:56 AM~11370282
> *COOL, I proposed to my girl on the 10th of aug
> *



That makes us related by marriage :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2008, 06:18 AM~11370140
> *Well sanded the rest of the hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found some rusted through spots in the hood    I OSHPO'd them and will fix later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: HURRICANE COMING UR WAY PAL :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 18 2008, 11:50 AM~11371101
> *:uh: HURRICANE COMING UR WAY PAL  :angry:
> *




SNIFF SNIFF I smell an extension :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## God's Son2

did you use por 15?


----------



## Infamous James

:0 NICE WORK MANE!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2008, 07:28 AM~11370151
> *Then 2 coats of 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then touched up the roof and the another piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 09:51 AM~11380329
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2008, 07:02 AM~11380371
> *:biggrin:
> *


When do you plan on bringing it out?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 10:07 AM~11380390
> *When do you plan on bringing it out?
> *



Well just got some OT back at my job so I am trying to replenish my car fund, but as it stands right now, prolly Jan 2009 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: Could be sooner but I still got the interior to do


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2008, 07:11 AM~11380407
> *Well just got some OT back at my job so I am trying to replenish my car fund, but as it stands right now, prolly Jan 2009  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: Could be sooner but I still got the interior to do
> *



I hear that about replenishing funds! Lol. Was trying to get mine done for this summer......but bigger plans, and more money needed...so hopefully next summer! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 10:16 AM~11380428
> *I hear that about replenishing funds! Lol. Was trying to get mine done for this summer......but bigger plans, and more money needed...so hopefully next summer!  :biggrin:
> *


I hear you homie, I had 2 kids in Diapers and one needing formula........it drained my funds fast  But Family First


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2008, 07:19 AM~11380441
> *I hear you homie, I had 2 kids in Diapers and one needing formula........it drained my funds fast  But Family First
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You definitely got me....we just purchased out first house, so my funds have been going there, but no kids to drain my wallet yet! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 10:21 AM~11380455
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You definitely got me....we just purchased out first house, so my funds have been going there, but no kids to drain my wallet yet!  :biggrin:
> *


Were kind of in the same situation.....I got kids that I will in one way or another have to support for the rest of their life and you have a house that will have up keep for the rest of yours...... And then one day you'll have kids...........Poor You!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2008, 07:26 AM~11380475
> *Were kind of in the same situation.....I got kids that I will in one way or another have to support for the rest of their life and you have a house that will have up keep for the rest of yours...... And then one day you'll have kids...........Poor You!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LMAO...thanks for the reminder!  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 10:41 AM~11380550
> *LMAO...thanks for the reminder!    :biggrin:
> *


no prob homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

*TTT*


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2008, 08:19 AM~11380745
> *no prob homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 12:05 PM~11381055
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll take one for the team :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2008, 11:15 AM~11381143
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I'll take one for the team :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT UR MOMMA SAID TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 19 2008, 12:36 PM~11381303
> *THATS WHAT UR MOMMA SAID TOO... :biggrin:
> *




Thats a low blow :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :|


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 19 2008, 09:15 AM~11381143-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'll take one for the team :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fair enough!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 19 2008, 09:36 AM~11381303
> *THATS WHAT UR MOMMA SAID TOO... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2008, 12:43 PM~11381362
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Fair enough!
> :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

*WHATS UP HOMIE*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Aug 19 2008, 02:21 PM~11382262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


Whats up homie scromy, off today?


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2008, 02:24 PM~11382290
> *Whats up homie scromy, off today?
> *


  YER SERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## KAKALAK

coo


----------



## buffitout

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## LA CURA

WHATS GOOD HOMIE, JUST ROLLIN THRU.


----------



## cam383rs

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Aug 20 2008, 10:13 PM~11397892
> *ttt
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Aug 20 2008, 08:48 PM~11396629
> *WHATS GOOD HOMIE, JUST ROLLIN THRU.
> *



You're welcome anytime  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I am going to the junkyard today and look at another hood, if its still there, I think I am going to take the existing hood off and practice painting on it, not with my candy, prolly some el cheapo stuff from the paint store.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2008, 03:24 AM~11400646
> *Well I am going to the junkyard today and look at another hood, if its still there, I think I am going to take the existing hood off and practice painting on it, not with my candy, prolly some el cheapo stuff from the paint store.
> *


thats always a good idea like they say practice makes perfect :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

SUP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well they crushed the cutlass, good thing I grabbed that euro valance off of it last time I went :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

so i take it you didnt find any thing :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2008, 01:51 PM~11411656
> *so i take it you didnt find any thing :uh:
> *


No they crushed their last cutty. I got a hood in NC at my Dads house, Im waiting for them to send pics of it. Hopefully it hasnt got rusted out. It will be cheaper just to pay shipping on that one than getting the ones that I found online.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2008, 01:11 PM~11413221
> *No they crushed their last cutty. I got a hood in NC at my Dads house, Im waiting for them to send pics of it. Hopefully it hasnt got rusted out. It will be cheaper just to pay shipping on that one than getting the ones that I found online.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2008, 05:11 PM~11413221
> *No they crushed their last cutty. I got a hood in NC at my Dads house, Im waiting for them to send pics of it. Hopefully it hasnt got rusted out. It will be cheaper just to pay shipping on that one than getting the ones that I found online.
> *


Well thats a no go, that hood in NC is rusted out just like mine if not worse


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Aug 22 2008, 05:27 PM~11413369
> *:biggrin:
> *


What the hell you Smilin about :angry: 


























































:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

heres a tear in the lower valance, I will post pics of the repair later


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2008, 07:10 AM~11430624
> *heres a tear in the lower valance, I will post pics of the repair later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOME CRAZY GLUE CAN FIX THAT :roflmao: J/P


----------



## KAKALAK

these pics are after the sanding and feather edging


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 25 2008, 12:16 PM~11431031
> *SOME CRAZY GLUE CAN FIX THAT  :roflmao: J/P
> *


Yeah it probably would of but I bought this 25 dollar urethane repair kit and figured I better use it....... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2008, 09:04 AM~11431392
> *Yeah it probably would of but I bought this 25 dollar urethane repair kit and figured I better use it....... :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 25 2008, 01:06 PM~11431410
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2008, 11:10 AM~11430624
> *heres a tear in the lower valance, I will post pics of the repair later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2008, 01:01 PM~11431372
> *these pics are after the sanding and feather edging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

a lil putty and your done


----------



## cam383rs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2008, 04:11 PM~11413221
> *No they crushed their last cutty. I got a hood in NC at my Dads house, Im waiting for them to send pics of it. Hopefully it hasnt got rusted out. It will be cheaper just to pay shipping on that one than getting the ones that I found online.
> *


Trust me go with a new one wish I had now. All of them seem to rot in the same spots, so unless a meticulous car it will prob be bad also. uffin: TTT


----------



## buffitout




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Aug 25 2008, 10:45 PM~11437104
> *Trust me go with a new one wish I had now. All of them seem to rot in the same spots, so unless a meticulous car it will prob be bad also. uffin: TTT
> *


whats up homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Aug 25 2008, 10:45 PM~11437104
> *Trust me go with a new one wish I had now. All of them seem to rot in the same spots, so unless a meticulous car it will prob be bad also. uffin: TTT
> *


Yeah a new one is 150.00 then shipping is 150.00 :angry: What do they think I have a impala or something :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

CAR IS REALY COMING ALONG BRO :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 26 2008, 11:48 AM~11440842
> *CAR IS REALY COMING ALONG BRO :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

*TTT FOR YOU CUZ*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 26 2008, 06:53 PM~11444575
> *TTT FOR YOU CUZ
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: Still searchin for a hood, talked to guy that said he could cut the lip off and weld new metal in, but if it costs more or close to 300.00, I might as well get a new one


----------



## LaidbackLuis

good progress homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 27 2008, 08:14 AM~11449444
> *good progress homie
> *


Thanks bigg dawg :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2008, 05:58 AM~11449349
> *Thanks homie :biggrin:  Still searchin for a hood, talked to guy that said he could cut the lip off and weld new metal in, but if it costs more or close to 300.00, I might as well get a new one
> *


JUST GET ANOTHER ONE FROM THE JUNK YARD..300 IS TO MUCH.. :angry:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 27 2008, 06:11 AM~11449817
> *JUST GET ANOTHER ONE FROM THE JUNK YARD..300 IS TO MUCH.. :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

What is good Ho*M*ie!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 27 2008, 10:11 AM~11449817
> *JUST GET ANOTHER ONE FROM THE JUNK YARD..300 IS TO MUCH.. :angry:
> *


I am trying to, if I could just keep you out of the frigerator long enough to scout one out for me at the salvage yard :angry: :angry: :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

I am going to the U-Pull on Saturday in the AM and there is a cutty there that still has a hood and if I remember it was solid. If it is I will pick it up!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

YO, CUTTY IS LOOKIN GOOD MAYNE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Aug 27 2008, 10:36 PM~11456064
> *I am going to the U-Pull on Saturday in the AM and there is a cutty there that still has a hood and if I remember it was solid. If it is I will pick it up!
> *


Pm Sent!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2008, 12:28 PM~11460234
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2008, 12:01 PM~11441380
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

2 MORE DAYS ON UR DEAD LINE.. U BETTER CAR CHIP FOOSE


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 28 2008, 11:27 AM~11461788
> *2 MORE DAYS ON UR DEAD LINE.. U BETTER CAR CHIP FOOSE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :around: :around: :wow:


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2008, 04:24 AM~11400646
> *Well I am going to the junkyard today and look at another hood, if its still there, I think I am going to take the existing hood off and practice painting on it, not with my candy, prolly some el cheapo stuff from the paint store.
> *





Here is what you do if you plan on spraying a candy later on ....


Get some insight as to how to lay that candy down because its a different spray technique ....... While your practicing paint on teh hood -- Spray it as if you were spraying the candy color........... Do your over laps at 75% & then maintain your surface height as well ..........


You want to build up that memory of movements needed to do the job .........


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 28 2008, 03:27 PM~11461788
> *2 MORE DAYS ON UR DEAD LINE.. U BETTER CAR CHIP FOOSE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 never let them see you sweat


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Aug 29 2008, 06:19 AM~11469265
> *Here is what you do if you plan on spraying a candy later on ....
> Get some insight as to how to lay that candy down because its a different spray technique ....... While your practicing paint on teh hood -- Spray it as if you were spraying the candy color........... Do your over laps at 75% & then maintain your surface height as well ..........
> You want to build up that memory of movements needed to do the job .........
> *


Damn good advice, thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Aug 29 2008, 10:22 AM~11469860
> *TTT
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

got some new toys for the cutty, I will post pics later


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

The lower piece of the dash from a 95 Continental


















The interior door lights










And the Chrome button for my trunk popper, it looks way better than a regular auto store button!













I guess you can guess what color my interior will be :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Aug 29 2008, 03:17 PM~11472531
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Aug 29 2008, 04:37 PM~11472709
> *:uh:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

Remember this is LABOR DAY weekend so dont work to hard! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Aug 29 2008, 08:54 PM~11474501
> *Remember this is LABOR DAY weekend so dont work to hard! :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

happy labor day weekend bro.


----------



## Scrapin63




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

Hit me up in the am and we can hook up before the junk yard!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Aug 30 2008, 10:05 PM~11480719
> *Hit me up in the am and we can hook up before the junk yard!
> *


been there......done that :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2008, 12:41 PM~11483324
> *been there......done that :biggrin:
> *


LIES :0


----------



## God's Son2

:uh: :loco:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 1 2008, 10:03 AM~11488515
> *LIES  :0
> *


I got the header panel to prove it their buddy :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :rant: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WHAT UP SUKCA M.C. ? HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2008, 01:57 PM~11497542
> *WHAT UP SUKCA M.C. ? HOW WAS YOUR WEEKEND?  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Chief........Mine was good, went to the mack daddy of all junk yards sunday and found about 5 hoods...................all rusted out like mine :angry: I'd like to kick GM's Azz.......they prolly never epoxied it before the inner and outer panels were sandwiched together :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Guest

you going to make it up to the obsessions show.... if ya can i got a room your more than welcome to "camp" in the floor. sorry homie but the beds are already spoken for.


----------



## KAKALAK

Damn, Thanks but I wont make it, I got a car to build


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2008, 06:26 PM~11499735
> *Damn, Thanks but I wont make it, I got a car to build
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin: WERE IS MY LITTLE BUDDY AT


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 3 2008, 11:44 AM~11506167
> *:biggrin: WERE IS MY LITTLE BUDDY AT
> *


wtf


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Sep 3 2008, 04:14 PM~11508116
> *wtf
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Trying to straighten out the valance due to being warped by the sun




















Brackets that have to be put on the valance after its straightened


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up.........................when you gonna hit me so i can ride down and give a hand..............well im really more of a supervisor who sits around and drinks beer


----------



## SKEETER

what up kakapansy, anything new?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 4 2008, 10:25 AM~11515579
> *Trying to straighten out the valance due to being warped by the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brackets that have to be put on the valance after its straightened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: JB WELD MIGHT HELP


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Sep 4 2008, 01:16 PM~11516571
> *what up.........................when you gonna hit me so i can ride down and give a hand..............well im really more of a supervisor who sits around and drinks beer
> *


well the body work is what I could use a hand on, but thats a trade that only a select few can do right without the waves, thinkin about taking my doors to nester and let him knock them out


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Sep 4 2008, 02:08 PM~11517104
> *what up kakapansy, anything new?
> *


Whats up, hows the box coming along.......


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 4 2008, 03:03 PM~11517570
> *:uh: JB WELD MIGHT HELP
> *


Could you spare your car of some JB, and let me have some. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 4 2008, 12:32 PM~11517809
> *Could you spare your car of some JB, and let me have some. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: well if you would stop using it as toothpaste we would have enough to go around


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 4 2008, 03:29 PM~11517775
> *Whats up, hows the box coming along.......
> *


its at a dead stop for a while


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 4 2008, 02:32 PM~11517809
> *Could you spare your car of some JB, and let me have some. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


TRUNK FULLZ


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 4 2008, 03:45 PM~11517963
> *:uh: well if you would stop using it as toothpaste we would have enough to go around
> *


Duval told me you were using it as anal lube :0 :0 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Sep 4 2008, 04:40 PM~11518640
> *its at a dead stop for a while
> *


care too elaberate :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 4 2008, 11:25 AM~11515579
> *Trying to straighten out the valance due to being warped by the sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brackets that have to be put on the valance after its straightened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP BOB VILLA :wave:


----------



## southside groovin

hey whered you get that urethane repair kit to fix your valance? mine has the same damn rip....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 4 2008, 09:53 PM~11521184
> *hey  whered you get that urethane repair kit to fix your valance? mine has the same damn rip....
> *


go to an Auto body Store, you'll find it there, I paid 25 bucks for it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Sep 4 2008, 07:28 PM~11519972
> *WHATS UP BOB VILLA :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 5 2008, 07:59 AM~11524470
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 5 2008, 10:35 AM~11525428
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 5 2008, 03:48 PM~11527433
> *:0
> *


Your mouth looks mighty pretty :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 5 2008, 04:49 AM~11524410
> *go to an Auto body Store, you'll find it there, I paid 25 bucks for it
> *


thanks bro


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 5 2008, 06:17 PM~11528779
> *thanks bro
> *


glad I could help


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## GoodTimesFL

ttt homie.....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Sep 7 2008, 09:47 PM~11542807
> *ttt homie.....
> *


whats been going on homie, hows the car coming along?


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

Worked on the door a little......Im thinking it is about done but It will have to be blocked again after another primer coat


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 4 2008, 05:33 PM~11519147-->
> 
> 
> 
> care too elaberate :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got it juiced but, it still needs paint and im broke for now
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 5 2008, 04:48 PM~11528039
> *Your mouth looks mighty pretty :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you are teh official ghey cutty builder of the year


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Sep 8 2008, 10:54 AM~11546700
> *got it juiced but, it still needs paint and im broke for now
> you are teh official ghey cutty builder of the year
> *


Drive it down here to nester, I hear hes hard up for work (NO ****) :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 8 2008, 11:00 AM~11546741
> *Drive it down here to nester, I hear hes hard up for work (NO ****) :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


duval has mad painters up here


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, SKEETONME


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 8 2008, 12:44 PM~11547495
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KAKALAK, SKEETONME
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


is that what you wish for me to do to you :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Sep 8 2008, 12:44 PM~11547490
> *duval has mad painters up here
> *


Nester might give you a better price.......... :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 8 2008, 10:46 AM~11547507
> *Nester might give you a better price.......... :biggrin:
> *


That he might! I was there yesterday and he was looking pretty slow! For Nester slow translates to CHEAP!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Sep 8 2008, 12:26 PM~11547912
> *That he might! I was there yesterday and he was looking pretty slow! For Nester slow translates to CHEAP!
> *


X2 HE DOES GOOD WORK STOP TRYING TO CUT ANGLES..SAVE UR MONEY AND DO IT RIGHT.. NESTER WON'T FAIL U


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 8 2008, 04:10 PM~11549848
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 8 2008, 05:13 PM~11549879
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## cam383rs

sup homie ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Sep 9 2008, 12:46 PM~11557669
> *sup homie ttt
> *


 :0 :0 I was starting to think that you didnt like white people anymore, cause I havent heard from you in a while :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cam383rs, KAKALAK


Cat got your tongue :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 8 2008, 04:10 PM~11549848
> *:0  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 9 2008, 01:28 PM~11557982
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 5 2007, 12:29 PM~8720193
> *Good Build
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Sep 10 2008, 12:32 AM~11563826
> *:wave:
> *


wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz up :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WAS UP LOKO?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2008, 11:00 AM~11565999
> *WAS UP LOCO?
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: I thought you were hispanic.... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2008, 12:17 PM~11566925
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: I thought you were hispanic.... :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## GoodTimesFL

ttt


----------



## GoodTimesFL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 9 2008, 06:01 AM~11555968
> *ttt
> *


hey homie wats going on with your car???


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lil angel_@Sep 10 2008, 01:51 PM~11567180
> *hey homie wats going on with your car???
> *


well looking for some money in the couch right now.......My hood is garbage.......Im about 297.43 short homie.......look in your couch too please, I need a hood :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 10 2008, 09:17 AM~11566925-->
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: I thought you were hispanic.... :0  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :uh: :twak:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 10 2008, 09:36 AM~11567064
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 10 2008, 05:29 PM~11568995
> *:uh:  :uh: :twak:
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


you mis spelled Loco :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Why all the bashing :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2008, 10:07 AM~11575173
> *:0
> *


PICS :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 11 2008, 04:07 PM~11577390
> *PICS OF YOUR PEE PEE PLEASE:0
> *


nasty bastard :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2008, 02:07 PM~11569261
> *you mis spelled Loco :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: Why all the bashing :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 11 2008, 08:15 PM~11579476
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 12 2008, 03:00 AM~11583769
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WAZ UP DAWG?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 12 2008, 09:38 AM~11584123
> *:biggrin: WAZ UP DAWG?
> *


Gettin money right now :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 12 2008, 09:59 AM~11584524
> *Gettin money right now :biggrin:
> *


LIES


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 12 2008, 12:53 PM~11585238
> *LIES
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Hopefully put some work into the cuttdog this weekend.....I got Sat and Sun off :0


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

bitch get to work............................... i need updates.............


----------



## tlc64impala

Whats up homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 11 2008, 04:07 PM~11577390
> *PICS OF YOUR PEE PEE PLEASE :0
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Sep 12 2008, 03:27 PM~11587350
> *bitch get to work............................... i need updates.............
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 5 2008, 04:49 AM~11524410
> *go to an Auto body Store, you'll find it there, I paid 25 bucks for it
> *



SHEEEEYIT! i got hit for $38 on mine today but with the amount thats there it looks like itll be worth it. i got a wholein a corner and then that same rip that you had and my cornes need to be worked out b/c theyre all scraped up..... did you get the 3m rigid kit?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2008, 05:22 PM~11578552
> *nasty bastard :uh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 13 2008, 12:24 AM~11590447
> *SHEEEEYIT! i got hit for $38 on mine today but with the amount thats there it looks like itll be worth it. i got a wholein a corner and then that same rip that you had and my cornes need to be worked out b/c theyre all scraped up..... did you get the 3m rigid kit?
> *


I dont know about "Rigid".....I know it is for flexible plastics and urethanes though


----------



## KAKALAK

Well put on the piece that goes between the back glass and the trunk


















The door before shooting it with 2K









After and ready for blocking once again  

















the taillight fillers and licence plate piece


----------



## DUVAL

LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 15 2008, 11:32 AM~11605446
> *LOOKING GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt one more gain!!


----------



## southside groovin

you keepin the vinyl top? did yours come factory with a top or are you addin it on? im addin mine on but i dunno where to put the rivets....


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 15 2008, 08:39 AM~11604784
> *Well put on the piece that goes between the back glass and the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door before shooting it with 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After and ready for blocking once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the taillight fillers and licence plate piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE JOB HOMIE IT LOOK GOOD


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## Coast 2 Coast

cars lookin good.............


----------



## cam383rs

Sup yeah been busy..may be travlin down your way here soon may move down if this economy don't turn round up here. Oh yeah remember the the green Elco that the homie at your job had my homie is lookin to buy it for like 1200.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 15 2008, 05:11 PM~11608181
> *you keepin the vinyl top? did yours come factory with a top or are you addin it on? im addin mine on but i dunno where to put the rivets....
> *


the rivits in the back could go any where if you have the original plastic trim pieces, the rest is the studs, I dont know how people put the trim on if they dont have them, glue or rivits maybe :dunno: If you need a pic or something , just let me know


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Sep 15 2008, 08:09 PM~11609669
> *Sup yeah been busy..may be travlin down your way here soon may move down if this economy don't turn round up here. Oh yeah remember the the green Elco that the homie at your job had my homie is lookin to buy it for like 1200.
> *


Oh that elco....I knew that "boy" wasnt a "Lowrider" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good talking to you last night  But next time you call me, you better be telling me that the 2DR Caddy is yours :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Sep 15 2008, 07:08 PM~11609223
> *cars lookin good.............
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Sep 15 2008, 05:26 PM~11608326
> *NICE JOB HOMIE IT LOOK GOOD
> *


Thanks E Dogg, Im trying, Im thinking that once the doors are done the rest of the car will be a piece of cake


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 16 2008, 11:04 AM~11614835
> *:uh:
> *


:420:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Coast 2 Coast




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Sep 16 2008, 06:02 PM~11618022
> *
> *


:420:


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 16 2008, 07:13 AM~11614305
> *the rivits in the back could go any where if you have the original plastic trim pieces, the rest is the studs, I dont know how people put the trim on if they dont have them, glue or rivits maybe :dunno: If you need a pic or something , just let me know
> *


shit man i never even thought about gettin the piece between the back window and trunk while i was at the junkyard. guess ill just have to pick it up next time i go. will make shit alot easier. i think for mine im gonna either use some tiny screws, or they got these screw on rivets on ebay. i should be cool w/o a pic tho. im goin out to the junkyard this weekend to measure and mark all the studs. where you gettin your top from?


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 15 2008, 08:39 AM~11604784
> *Well put on the piece that goes between the back glass and the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door before shooting it with 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After and ready for blocking once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the taillight fillers and licence plate piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 16 2008, 07:59 PM~11619049
> *shit man i never even thought about gettin the piece between the back window and trunk while i was at the junkyard. guess ill just have to pick it up next time i go. will make shit alot easier.  i think for mine im gonna either use some tiny screws, or they got these screw on rivets on ebay. i should be cool w/o a pic tho. im goin out to the junkyard this weekend to measure and mark all the studs. where you gettin your top from?
> *


cool homie, my top will be done by a local installer, I heard it will be around 140.00


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Sep 16 2008, 11:53 PM~11621562
> * LOOKIN GOOD
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 17 2008, 06:02 AM~11623494
> *cool homie, my top will be done by a local installer, I heard it will be around 140.00
> *


GOOD PRICE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 17 2008, 09:08 AM~11623725
> *GOOD PRICE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## J-VO

just stoppin by to check it out
keep it up homie maybe you'll be done before me


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by J-VO_@Sep 17 2008, 11:17 AM~11624340
> *just stoppin by to check it out
> keep it up homie maybe you'll be done before me
> *


pm sent


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

If this deal goes through, I'll have the money for my hood :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:420:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 17 2008, 10:32 AM~11625571-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 02:21 PM~11627469
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 05:39 PM~11629230
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 03:53 AM~11633254
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 08:28 AM~11634110
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 01:48 PM~11636593
> *:420:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2008, 03:07 PM~11637361
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 18 2008, 07:18 PM~11637915
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 Welcome back homie, enjoy your visit! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

no work tomm. should get some more time on the cutt dogg :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2008, 05:12 PM~11638411
> *:0 Welcome back homie, enjoy your visit! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 19 2008, 02:47 PM~11645266
> *have a good weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Sep 20 2008, 06:52 PM~11653026
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got one door done (at least the outside) done, I'll post pics tomm.














I know its just one door but I feel like I accomplished alot this weekend. I originally thought their was no hope for that door........I impressed myself :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2nd guide coat










Blocking results



























filler after 2nd guide coat










































3rd 2K coat










Results of 4th Guide coat and filler


























All the low areas should be filled in now, This was the 5th guide coat, didnt sand it off yet but I am almost certain that this door is finally straight  



















:0 :biggrin: ttt for a fine azz door :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

fine azz door homie :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 22 2008, 11:33 AM~11663752
> *fine azz door homie  :cheesy:    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie, It took me long enough :uh: I'll think I'll take a break and work on a fender now :biggrin: My arms are sore  :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

sweet ass color!!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 22 2008, 08:48 AM~11663214
> *2nd guide coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocking results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filler after 2nd guide coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd 2K coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results of 4th Guide coat and filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the low areas should be filled in now, This was the 5th guide coat, didnt sand it off yet but I am almost certain that this door is finally straight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin: ttt for a fine azz door :0  :biggrin:
> *


CLEAN UR GARAGE FOCKER :angry: GOD DAMN DEATH TRAP IN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 22 2008, 01:09 PM~11664428
> *sweet ass color!!!
> *


Its grey primer :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: I cant help but to think your being a smart azz :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 22 2008, 01:19 PM~11664503
> *CLEAN UR GARAGE FOCKER  :angry: GOD DAMN DEATH TRAP IN THERE :biggrin:
> *


Yes Sir


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 22 2008, 10:37 AM~11664659
> *Its grey primer :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: I cant help but to think your being a smart azz :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 22 2008, 01:38 PM~11664668
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

Alright.... the finished product.....one straight azz door :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


























Had the wifey pick up some more 2K :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 23 2008, 05:54 AM~11673352
> *Alright.... the finished product.....one straight azz door :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had the wifey pick up some more 2K :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 27 2007, 02:28 PM~8187428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I know,,,,I know it needs some paint :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

was up homie any new updates on the ride


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2008, 07:20 PM~11678346
> *was up homie any new updates on the ride
> *


Got a door straight.....thinking about going with a fender next


----------



## DUVAL

I FOUND SOME ONE THAT WILL PAINT UR CAR :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 24 2008, 09:52 AM~11684122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I FOUND SOME ONE THAT WILL PAINT UR CAR :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he would be cheap, I dont know about paint .....but Id let him wash my whitewalls :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2008, 09:46 AM~11684414
> *Yeah he would be cheap, I dont know about paint .....but Id let him wash my whitewalls :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: NO JUST PAINT FOCKER....HE WANTS TO PAINT UR CAR WITH DOODOO


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 24 2008, 10:51 AM~11684452
> *:angry: NO JUST PAINT FOCKER....HE WANTS TO PAINT UR CAR WITH DOODOO
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: Im not cool with a "Shity Paint job"


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2008, 08:38 AM~10685068
> *Stripped the old sealant off and degreased the areas, in preperation for sealant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the rear bumper off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2008, 08:01 AM~10702597
> *Well put the seam sealer on the laps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taped the windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@May 21 2008, 01:42 PM~10704143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS THREAD IS DONE PEOPLE..........HIS JB WELD CAUGHT FIRE AND IT WENT UP IN SMOKE
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2008, 08:02 AM~10710718
> *Took the front bumper off last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded the drivers door jamb also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2008, 07:42 AM~10744201
> *Stripped all of that white seam sealer off the door due to not likeing the softness of it, then resealed it using another type of 3M sealer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2008, 07:44 AM~10744206
> *Scooped up a Chevy 350 motor over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2008, 07:46 AM~10744211
> *Paint came in on Friday :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


double :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2008, 07:50 AM~10744220
> *Working the door to get the warp out of it when the door handles were welded up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2008, 07:21 AM~10760487
> *Starting to look like pin head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the dent out, that was caused by my sons powerwheel   Good thing it wasnt painted yet, a skim coat of filler will complete it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the warpage within 1/16" then ground the pins off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 15 2008, 12:03 AM~10871549
> *Okay, I started taping up the jambs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 15 2008, 12:13 AM~10871592
> *1st sprayed 2 coats of PPG Epoxy Primer Then 2 coats of 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 15 2008, 12:15 AM~10871609
> *Stripped the roof of the original laquer and recoated the same as the jambs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 15 2008, 12:18 AM~10871621
> *Had to rework the corners due too being low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work is not done, I just went on vacation before I could finish
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 15 2008, 10:48 AM~10872707
> *Stripped the fiberglass off of the drivers door and worked the warp out of it the best I could,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placed MarGlass first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 15 2008, 10:51 AM~10872716
> *The Passenger door with the Mar Glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the Filler, both the doors are stilll not done but are closer then what they were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2008, 10:38 AM~10878656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2008, 07:01 AM~10978812
> *Took the header panel off :cheesy: making way for the euro :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2008, 07:23 AM~10995509
> *The valance is in piss poor shape so I am going to use the valance that I already have to save alot of repair time. But for a part that nobody makes and is hard to find, it was a good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 7 2008, 09:10 AM~11027021
> *Here are some pics from what I did this weekend :cheesy:
> These are the before pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the after pics, not 100% complete with it but got a good start on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2008, 07:06 AM~11035728
> *Replacing one of the studs on the clip started by buying a bolt and cutting the head off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using this epoxy to dowel it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Preped the hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled the hole with the epoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inserted the threaded rod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiped the excess and done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2008, 10:45 AM~11036332
> *Went to the salvage yard yesterday and got the sockets for the 9004 bulbs plus an extra, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 15 2008, 07:12 AM~11091722
> *Heres another bad area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruffed it up with a bur and 36 grit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldnt post pics of the glass application but here it is after and I put plastic over it so i could keep the corners tight untill the glass hardened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after the glass hardened.......needs to be sanded but that will be done tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a little more but will have to post later
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2008, 03:26 PM~11112518
> *heres some more......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanded pics will be in a minute
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2008, 03:37 PM~11112630
> *mounting tab shaped, will drill the hole later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crack on the side....I already repaired the inside now Im just doing the outside of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some more....... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good! Wish mine was this close! :biggrin: 

What color you going with?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2008, 03:47 PM~11112715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applied filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filling in the Emblem depression.......Thinking of putting a Weed Leaf there :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have more pics tomm. putting in 2 hours a night
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 23 2008, 07:13 AM~11156575
> *Applied the last of the filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And got the roof done now it needs some primer :biggrin:  One head ache out of the way :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2008, 07:27 AM~11204115
> *Well pumped up the tire the other day and the valve stem was rotted so took it off to get it fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up the mess from working on the header panel......This ones for Chaz :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mounted the Header panel on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2008, 08:14 AM~11252456
> *Finished sanding the old paint off the header panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2008, 08:17 AM~11252465
> *Sanded the door yesterday, getting it close as I can and getting ready for the hand Blocking hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 6 2008, 10:53 AM~11272998
> *Heres some pics of me wiring up the lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: classic customs, Skim, KAKALAK, 79 cutty






:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Aug 6 2008, 07:20 PM~11277237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2008, 07:38 AM~11282366
> *Wrapped the wires in electrical tape and sealed them with a bag........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats about the only thing I got done last night........had to go grocery shopping at Walmart and took forever :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 24 2008, 12:47 PM~11686914
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: classic customs, Skim, KAKALAK, 79 cutty
> :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2008, 07:14 AM~11291663
> *Sanded the Drivers door jamb last night with some 320, Finally something ready to be sprayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 11 2008, 07:20 AM~11312739
> *Did a little work on the door this weekend....couldnt do to much.......it was my wife and I 5 year anniversary :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dint feel like crankin up the compressor so I tried to use this hand sander, but as you can see it didnt make it........  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2008, 07:23 AM~11370145
> *Well sprayed 2 coats of epoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2008, 07:28 AM~11370151
> *Then 2 coats of 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then touched up the roof and the another piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

NICE WORK.. WHEN U PAINTING IT


----------



## KAKALAK

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: KAKALAK, DUVAL'S HERO, Skim, classic customs, 79 cutty

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 24 2008, 03:55 PM~11687019
> *NICE WORK.. WHEN U PAINTING IT
> *


When hell freezes over


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 24 2008, 03:38 PM~11686812
> *Looking good! Wish mine was this close!  :biggrin:
> 
> What color you going with?
> *


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2008, 01:04 PM~11687132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 09:30 AM~11694269
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

*SO WHEN ARE YOU GOINGTO FINISH THE CAR HOLMES*


----------



## Scrapin63

lookin good :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2008, 12:44 PM~11695417
> *SO WHEN ARE YOU GOINGTO FINISH THE CAR HOLMES
> *


Well since I found out that you were going to sell me the 68 for real cheap, I have been thinking of selling it for scrap


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Sep 25 2008, 02:12 PM~11696291
> *lookin good :wave:
> *


Thanks homie.....the "M" Standards are pretty high........Im trying to meet them :biggrin:


----------



## kmaticc

damn you still fuckin with that cutty ? :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by kmaticc_@Sep 25 2008, 03:55 PM~11697352
> *damn you still fuckin with that cutty ?  :0
> *


niccah I got 3 kids and one job :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR




----------



## KAKALAK

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: KAKALAK, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, Scrapin63


Whats homies, and to tha 2 guests scared to show their names :0


----------



## KAKALAK

All I did last night was scuff the striker bolt, then mounted it.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 26 2008, 06:08 AM~11704334
> *All I did last night was scuff the striker bolt, then mounted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lazy bastard!!
























































:uh: wait. thats more than i did last night  :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 26 2008, 07:47 AM~11704391
> *lazy bastard!!
> :uh:  wait. thats more than i did last night    :cheesy:
> *


I know, I dont get home till 7pm and kids go to sleep at 8:30p so I dont have much time to do much till the weekend. But Im making money so its all good :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

DON'T U GET SICK AND TIRED OF THE CAR TO WERE U WANT TO START ANOTHER PROJECT ALL OVER AND LESS WORK...I'M AT THAT POINT..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 26 2008, 11:00 AM~11705121
> *DON'T U GET SICK AND TIRED OF THE CAR TO WERE U WANT TO START ANOTHER PROJECT ALL OVER AND LESS WORK...I'M AT THAT POINT..
> *


yeah thats why I was going to try and buy yours :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 26 2008, 02:12 PM~11707224
> *yeah thats why I was going to try and buy yours :biggrin:
> *


TRYING IS A MILD FORM OF FAILURE :thumbsdown:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 25 2008, 01:42 PM~11697926
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: KAKALAK, RHYDERS STREET WEAR, Scrapin63
> Whats homies, and to tha 2 guests scared to show their names :0
> *


 :uh: post a big pic of that chick pissin in your avi mane


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 26 2008, 09:52 AM~11705083-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I dont get home till 7pm and kids go to sleep at 8:30p so I dont have much time to do much till the weekend. But Im making money so its all good :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DUVAL'S [email protected] 26 2008, 10:00 AM~11705121
> *DON'T U GET SICK AND TIRED OF THE CAR TO WERE U WANT TO START ANOTHER PROJECT ALL OVER AND LESS WORK...I'M AT THAT POINT..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, almost everyday
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Sep 26 2008, 02:29 PM~11707391
> *:uh: post a big pic of that chick pissin in your avi mane
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## SKEETER

who's the chick?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Sep 26 2008, 04:20 PM~11707977
> *who's the chick?
> *


A random girl we seen walking at the tampa show, and asked her if she would take a picture with my boy........you know bragging rights for him when he gets older :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

nice. cool shirt he has on to


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 26 2008, 04:30 PM~11708095
> * nice.    cool shirt he has on to
> *


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 26 2008, 04:28 PM~11708072
> *A random girl we seen walking at the tampa show, and asked her if she would take a picture with my boy........you know bragging rights for him when he gets older :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


startin him off early


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Sep 26 2008, 04:41 PM~11708253
> *startin him off early
> *


you know it :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2008, 01:04 PM~11687132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





What line of paint is that ???? What other colors they got / Send me a link ...........





I need to see some more progress mayng .................. But before i suggest that - I need to boot myself & my sisters in the ass to actually do something ourselves


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

bump for ya homie

look i got a new profile :biggrin: fresh start

im working toward those same standards now


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

uffin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Sep 27 2008, 08:55 AM~11713384
> *bump for ya homie
> 
> look i got a new profile :biggrin: fresh start
> 
> im working toward those same standards now
> *


JB WELD :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 28 2008, 08:30 AM~11719357
> *JB WELD  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Kadillac G




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Sep 26 2008, 06:50 PM~11709430
> *What line of paint is that ???? What other colors they got / Send me a link ...........
> I need to see some more progress mayng .................. But before i suggest that - I need to boot myself & my sisters in the ass to actually do something ourselves
> *


Thats Alsa's candy homie  I got a little done this weekend, teadeus(spellcheck) stuff that just up alot of time.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 28 2008, 12:21 PM~11719533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Sep 27 2008, 09:55 AM~11713384
> *bump for ya homie
> 
> look i got a new profile :biggrin: fresh start
> 
> im working toward those same standards now
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 26 2008, 03:21 PM~11707320
> *TRYING IS A MILD FORM OF FAILURE :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 I guess I didnt want it bad enough :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Okay, Gettin the popper installed

Cleaned the latch of the 22 year old grease :uh: and installed


















Put the glass back in to know where to mount the popper



























Installing the cable



















































Install was completed and works pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Sand Blasted the new hinges and did the hinge bolts too.....it was easier than sanding them :cheesy: 



















Hung the hinges and sprayed with epoxy



























Mounted the drivers hinge and will hang the door hopefully this week :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 29 2008, 10:52 AM~11726546
> *
> *


nice avi


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

Look at you hard at work!


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Sep 29 2008, 01:30 PM~11727706
> *Look at you hard at work!
> *


x63 nc lookin good :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Sep 29 2008, 02:04 PM~11728032
> *x63 nc lookin good :0
> *


 :0 thats a BIG 10-4 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Sep 29 2008, 01:30 PM~11727706
> *Look at you hard at work!
> *


  Trying to get it done :biggrin: The doors were the biggest hold up for me, but 1's done and the 2nd should go faster than the 1st


----------



## LaidbackLuis

damn Kakalak puttin in some work ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

progress is looking good!


----------



## DUVAL

:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 29 2008, 09:25 AM~11726086
> *Okay, Gettin the popper installed
> 
> Cleaned the latch of the 22 year old grease :uh: and installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the glass back in to know where to mount the popper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installing the cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Install was completed and works pretty good :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new page


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 29 2008, 02:40 PM~11728470
> *progress is looking good!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

looks real good im goin to redo my poppers real soon there actin up alot latly


----------



## KAKALAK

you need some of these, strong as hell


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Sep 19 2008, 03:56 PM~11646619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

We were going to hang the door last night but I forgot that I had to sand the paint off where the hinges went to allow metal to metal contact. Plus I want to shoot a couple coats of 2K on the bottom of the door so I dont have to doo it while laying down.


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## southGAcustoms

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 30 2008, 01:07 PM~11738487
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

bump for da homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Sep 30 2008, 01:45 PM~11738847
> *bump for da homie
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 29 2008, 03:14 PM~11728828
> *:angry:
> *


jealous :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :rofl: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt one more gain


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

TTT.....Lookin good homie


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

Getting the door clean to spray again

















well 2 coats of epoxy and 3 coats of 2K, will let sit for a while and then sand with 400


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 29 2008, 04:05 PM~11729944
> *ttt
> *


DAMN U HAVE BEEN WORKING


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 1 2008, 03:09 PM~11750391
> *DAMN U HAVE BEEN WORKING
> *


Yeah I want to hang the door but my other half is going through withdraws from me so I might have to take a break  :biggrin:


----------



## cam383rs

Dam.....yous been workin, lookin good bro. Say hi to the fam for me hope all is well. ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Oct 1 2008, 04:50 PM~11751400
> *Dam.....yous been workin, lookin good bro. Say hi to the fam for me hope all is well. ttt
> *


Whats good homie!!. Yeah I heard that LRM is having another tampa show next year :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

The drivers door is back on, I'll post pics tomm. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

post pics in a little while :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 29 2008, 12:14 PM~11727561
> *nice avi
> *


 :cheesy: this thing is killing me though  i am one slow motha on body work.



you want me to send you my doors :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Wifey helped me put it back on last night.....Shes the Best :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Sill needs to be aligned, Im trying to find out a good way of doing it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 2 2008, 07:20 AM~11757553
> *:cheesy:  this thing is killing me though    i am one slow motha on body work.
> you want me to send you my doors  :cheesy:
> *


You pay for shipping :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

Wud up KC RYDA :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, KC RYDA


:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

Whats up ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 2 2008, 11:34 AM~11758562
> *Whats up ?
> *


You couldnt of picked a better place to post your 1st post :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

I didnt know how too do it . U got alot done .Good job on it . I want to see it in KC next year.  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 2 2008, 11:39 AM~11758603
> *I didnt know how too do it . U got alot done .Good job on it . I want to see it in KC next year.  :biggrin:
> *


Shit the way gas is......I can barely make it to NC :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA+Oct 2 2008, 11:39 AM~11758603-->
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know how too do it . U got alot done .Good job on it . I want to see it in KC next year.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 2 2008, 11:44 AM~11758633
> *Shit the way gas is......I can barely make it to NC :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



are you guys old snuggle buddies :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 2 2008, 11:47 AM~11758652
> *are you guys old snuggle buddies :dunno:
> *


Thats my Cousin jerk off :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 2 2008, 11:48 AM~11758661
> *Thats my Cousin jerk off :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 2 2008, 11:52 AM~11758691
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was like " Get this Nikkah" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 2 2008, 11:49 AM~11758669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KC RYDA

:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 2 2008, 11:58 AM~11758728
> *:rofl:
> *


wtf are you :roflmao: at?? :0 :0 :0 :0 

















































:biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 2 2008, 11:55 AM~11758711
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I was like " Get this Nikkah"  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 2 2008, 11:58 AM~11758728
> *:rofl:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KC RYDA

I am looking at some stuff on both . :wave:
Wtf r u? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 2 2008, 12:03 PM~11758765
> *I am looking at some stuff on both . :wave:
> Wtf r u?  :biggrin:
> *


you know where, bangbros.com :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 2 2008, 09:03 AM~11757734
> *Wifey helped me put it back on last night.....Shes the Best :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sill needs to be aligned, Im trying to find out a good way of doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new page


----------



## KC RYDA

K Thanks i will look .


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 2 2008, 12:06 PM~11758793
> *K Thanks i will look .
> *


 :twak: :twak: it was a joke :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Active in topic: KAKALAK "At All Costs" Build Up) 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KC RYDA

No SHit :machinegun: :banghead: :loco: :rant:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 2 2008, 12:10 PM~11758827
> *No SHit  :machinegun:  :banghead:  :loco:  :rant:
> *


  :rant: :| :rant: :| and dont talk back, or I'll :buttkick: fkr :0


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

sup homie im back on this one now, couldnt stand this starting over bullshit......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

so here goes a daily bump for da homie


----------



## KAKALAK

4 User(s) are reading this topic ( PORTCITYCOWBOY
Whats good Eric



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 2 2008, 12:14 PM~11758859
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic ( PORTCITYCOWBOY
> Whats good Eric
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


just chillin mayne....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORTCITYCOWBOY_@Oct 2 2008, 12:16 PM~11758873
> *just chillin mayne....
> *


 check your build


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 2 2008, 11:05 AM~11758776-->
> 
> 
> 
> you know where, bangbros.com :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KC [email protected] 2 2008, 11:06 AM~11758793
> *K Thanks i will look .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 2 2008, 11:08 AM~11758804
> *:twak:  :twak: it was a joke :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

that was funny stuff


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 2 2008, 12:29 PM~11758986
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> that was funny stuff
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

Ya he thinks so. :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, KC RYDA


hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 2 2008, 08:03 AM~11757734
> *Wifey helped me put it back on last night.....Shes the Best :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sill needs to be aligned, Im trying to find out a good way of doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NEW PAGE AGAIN!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

whats good jdilla :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms

:scrutinize:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 2 2008, 05:03 AM~11757734
> *Wifey helped me put it back on last night.....Shes the Best :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Sill needs to be aligned, Im trying to find out a good way of doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KC RYDA

U dam right he needs a cookie .


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 2 2008, 11:38 AM~11759071-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KC RYDA_@Oct 2 2008, 01:25 PM~11760007
> *U dam right he needs a cookie .
> *


forget the cookie. someone give homie a hotdog :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

oops. i just probably set my self up with the hotdog remark


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 2 2008, 02:29 PM~11760042
> *oops. i just probably set my self up with the hotdog remark
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 2 2008, 02:10 PM~11759873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 2 2008, 01:51 PM~11760253
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 2 2008, 02:56 PM~11760297
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I thought you would get a kick out of that :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 2 2008, 03:21 PM~11760516
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

louies90 Feb 2007 12,192 167 1.68% 
juiced86 Aug 2006 1,303 112 1.13% 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 12,502 93 0.94% 
Gotti Apr 2004 29,459 89 0.90% 
SixFourClownin' Aug 2004 14,269 73 0.73% 
trodder Sep 2008 204 63 0.63% 
Blvd Rollerz c.c. Jun 2007 422 58 0.58% 
cloz | grumpy Sep 2006 4,994 54 0.54% 
DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 14,128 52 0.52% 
porky79 


whore. and you do all this while at work :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 2 2008, 05:57 PM~11761959
> *louies90 Feb 2007 12,192 167 1.68%
> juiced86 Aug 2006 1,303 112 1.13%
> KAKALAK Mar 2005 12,502 93 0.94%
> Gotti Apr 2004 29,459 89 0.90%
> SixFourClownin' Aug 2004 14,269 73 0.73%
> trodder Sep 2008 204 63 0.63%
> Blvd Rollerz c.c. Jun 2007 422 58 0.58%
> cloz | grumpy Sep 2006 4,994 54 0.54%
> DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 14,128 52 0.52%
> porky79
> whore.  and you do all this while at work  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


Quit ....Im blushing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:roflmao: :roflmao: crazy bastard.... and to think there was a short time when we hated each other. you seem pretty cool homie.













hurry and read this shit so i can edit it before everyone cause me gay. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 2 2008, 06:13 PM~11762104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: crazy bastard.... and to think there was a short time when we hated each other. you seem pretty cool homie.
> hurry and read this shit so i can edit it before everyone cause me gay.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Never hated yah homie, Everybody has got their opinion, it is what it is  
















































Okay you can edit it now....I dont want my pants to keep gettin tight every time I come to this page :happysad: :happysad: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I AM SO PISSED!! I lost three retards today.

1 at chucky cheese, 1 in wallmart AND NOW WERE THE HELL IS KAKALAK?










































:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 3 2008, 10:18 AM~11767831
> *I AM SO PISSED!! I lost three retards today.
> 
> 1 at chucky cheese, 1 in wallmart AND NOW WERE THE HELL IS KAKALAK?
> :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: Im right here






















:wave: No over here











































:wave: Can you see me 


























































:wave: How bout now





























































:wave: Come on keep up



























































:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Guest

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
CadiRolo Mar 2006 5,245 160 1.63% 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 12,569 88 0.90% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 9,617 81 0.83% 
lowriv1972 Apr 2005 2,146 68 0.69% 
juiced86 Aug 2006 1,352 68 0.69% 
DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 14,182 66 0.67% 
SixFourClownin' Aug 2004 14,312 61 0.62% 
IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 12,989 56 0.57% 
MR1450 May 2005 14,383 51 0.52% 
84LOLO 
:cheesy: what a job. what a job!! :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 3 2008, 02:59 PM~11770105
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> CadiRolo Mar 2006 5,245 160 1.63%
> KAKALAK Mar 2005 12,569 88 0.90%
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 9,617 81 0.83%
> lowriv1972 Apr 2005 2,146 68 0.69%
> juiced86 Aug 2006 1,352 68 0.69%
> DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 14,182 66 0.67%
> SixFourClownin' Aug 2004 14,312 61 0.62%
> IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 12,989 56 0.57%
> MR1450 May 2005 14,383 51 0.52%
> 84LOLO
> :cheesy: what a job.  what a job!!  :0
> *


I'll show you how little buddy, I wont throw you to the wolves


----------



## KAKALAK

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
CadiRolo Mar 2006 5,245 160 1.64% 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 12,631 135 1.39% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 9,617 81 0.83% 
lowriv1972 Apr 2005 2,148 70 0.72% 
juiced86 Aug 2006 1,352 68 0.70% 
DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 14,187 62 0.64% 
SixFourClownin' Aug 2004 14,315 62 0.64% 
MR1450 May 2005 14,394 56 0.58% 
IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 12,998 52 0.53% 
84LOLO Jul 2008 116 51 0.52% 



:0 :0 :0


----------



## west coast ridaz




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 3 2008, 04:35 PM~11770953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats not cool :angry: 













































:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Thinkin on a fender next


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2008, 03:35 PM~11770949
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> CadiRolo Mar 2006 5,245 160 1.64%
> KAKALAK Mar 2005 12,631 135 1.39%
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 9,617 81 0.83%
> lowriv1972 Apr 2005 2,148 70 0.72%
> juiced86 Aug 2006 1,352 68 0.70%
> DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 14,187 62 0.64%
> SixFourClownin' Aug 2004 14,315 62 0.64%
> MR1450 May 2005 14,394 56 0.58%
> IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 12,998 52 0.53%
> 84LOLO Jul 2008 116 51 0.52%
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

:uh: are you 2 really fuckin or what :uh: 









































:biggrin: fuckin ***'z tommmy i ain't commmin up there no more


----------



## 70DELTA88




----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by 70DELTA88_@Oct 3 2008, 07:07 PM~11772554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




really..... :|


----------



## Mark




----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2008, 06:44 AM~11767065
> *Never hated yah homie, Everybody has got their opinion, it is what it is
> Okay you can edit it now....I dont want my pants to keep gettin tight every time I come to this page :happysad:  :happysad: j/k :biggrin:
> *


Hey KAKALAK!! Look what I found for you.....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 3 2008, 06:51 PM~11772434
> *:uh: are you 2 really fuckin or what  :uh:
> :biggrin: fuckin ***'z tommmy i ain't commmin up there no more
> *


  its just cyber sex... damn  






















:nosad: i gotta stop posting on LIL when i been drinking :cheesy:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 4 2008, 12:24 PM~11776646
> *  its just cyber sex... damn
> :nosad:  i gotta stop posting on LIL when i been drinking  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 4 2008, 10:24 AM~11776646
> *  its just cyber sex... damn
> :nosad:  i gotta stop posting on LIL when i been drinking  :cheesy:
> *



no excuses for that shit sorry my friend


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 4 2008, 06:51 PM~11778771
> *no excuses for that shit sorry my friend
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Oct 3 2008, 07:51 PM~11772434
> *:uh: are you 2 really fuckin or what  :uh:
> :biggrin: fuckin ***'z tommmy i ain't commmin up there no more
> *


Sounds as if some one is jealous :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 3 2008, 04:35 PM~11770953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey just because i post it your topic, doesnt mean its cool to post it in mine :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 4 2008, 10:33 AM~11776249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## majikmike0118

124 pages how many pages do i have to go back to see a car being worked on!!!!!!!!! lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 5 2008, 12:55 PM~11782712
> *124 pages how many pages do i have to go back to see a car being worked on!!!!!!!!! lol j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 5 2008, 12:55 PM~11782712
> *124 pages how many pages do i have to go back to see a car being worked on!!!!!!!!! lol j/k :biggrin:
> *


Damn! Wassup Kakalak? Give us some pics homie... :biggrin: j/k Wassup wit you homie? how was the weekend?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 6 2008, 07:25 AM~11789551
> *Damn! Wassup Kakalak? Give us some pics homie...  :biggrin:  j/k Wassup wit you homie? how was the weekend?
> *


Good Good, I got the pics coming, just hold your horses :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Did you get any work done on the ride this weekend or do you need some more tumble weeds :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2008, 07:46 AM~11789573
> *Good Good, I got the pics coming, just hold your horses :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Did you get any work done on the ride this weekend or do you need some more tumble weeds :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

Daaaamnit man. Nah I only got to work on my babies room. Rain had me in the house all weekend. Maybe you can lemme borrow some more of your tumble weeds..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 6 2008, 10:04 AM~11789984
> *:uh:
> 
> Daaaamnit man. Nah I only got to work on my babies room. Rain had me in the house all weekend. Maybe you can lemme borrow some more of your tumble weeds.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fresh out but I got some of this illegal weed I'll sell yah :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres some pics on the Dr fender, which I started working on them and then moved to the doors



































Here are the inside pics of the fender, plus the cutout and the smoothed fender lips



























Filled in some low areas


----------



## KAKALAK

My Wife wanted to help out so I let her spray some 2K











































Guide Coat




















Results after blocking, I will add a skim coat later, it was pushing 12Am  


































Also we took the hood off too, I will be getting a new one to replace it.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 6 2008, 10:39 AM~11790245-->
> 
> 
> 
> fresh out but I got some of this illegal weed I'll sell yah :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ship thru Fedex or UPS? Lemme know.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2008, 11:25 AM~11790582
> *Heres some pics on the Dr fender, which I started working on them and then moved to the doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the inside pics of the fender, plus the cutout and the smoothed fender lips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled in some low areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks hella good bro. I see u put the wife to work too huh?


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, MAAANDO




hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 6 2008, 11:27 AM~11790598
> *You ship thru Fedex or UPS? Lemme know.
> Looks hella good bro. I see u put the wife to work too huh?
> *


Yeah she wanted to help, so I said hell yeah, thats how starts, they help here and there and then thats how you contact the lowrider bug. She calls it an obsession though :0


----------



## MY TURN




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MY TURN_@Oct 6 2008, 11:42 AM~11790720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KC RYDA

Whats up ? How u been ? Tell her she wont stop now. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

get to work..............................whens paint????????????/


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 6 2008, 02:09 PM~11791848
> *get to work..............................whens paint????????????/
> *


prolly December, due to money


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2008, 11:25 AM~11790582
> *Heres some pics on the Dr fender, which I started working on them and then moved to the doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the inside pics of the fender, plus the cutout and the smoothed fender lips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filled in some low areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new page


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2008, 11:26 AM~11790589
> *My Wife wanted to help out so I let her spray some 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guide Coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results after blocking, I will add a skim coat later, it was pushing 12Am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also we took the hood off too, I will be getting a new one to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new page


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Just sent out my Quarter Glass windows to get Etched :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 






















With some added scroll work :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORTCITYCOWBOY_@Oct 6 2008, 02:24 PM~11791972
> *uffin:
> *


Whats up homie


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2008, 02:29 PM~11792015
> *Just sent out my Quarter Glass windows to get Etched :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With some added scroll work :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Kadillac G

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Oct 6 2008, 04:03 PM~11792859
> *:0  :0
> *


Thats what Im saying :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 6 2008, 04:17 PM~11793033
> *:wave:
> *


Wus up homie :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2008, 01:29 PM~11792015
> *Just sent out my Quarter Glass windows to get Etched :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With some added scroll work :0  :0  :0  :0
> *











BABY JOKER AND SHIT... :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

thank god i was begining to think i was gonna have to start going back through 124 pages to see the car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lookin good though man you gott a good start and a garage full of tools looks like mine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 6 2008, 05:20 PM~11793748
> *thank god i was begining to think i was gonna have to start going back through 124 pages to see the car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: lookin good though man you gott a good start and a garage full of tools looks like mine!!!!!!!!!
> *


To bad my bank account isnt full of money


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 2 2008, 02:13 PM~11762104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: crazy bastard.... and to think there was a short time when we hated each other. you seem pretty cool homie.
> hurry and read this shit so i can edit it before everyone cause me gay.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


NOW THATS GAY CONFESSING A FEELING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO

All shits aside homie. If you need paint.... I can talk to my aunt. She is a regional manager for Sherwin Williams where I get all my Ultra 7000 shit. So if you want a hook up lemme know.


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2008, 06:02 PM~11794211
> *To bad my bank account isnt full of money
> *



well my acount is loaded let me know if you need a loan!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2008, 10:26 AM~11790589
> *My Wife wanted to help out so I let her spray some 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guide Coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results after blocking, I will add a skim coat later, it was pushing 12Am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also we took the hood off too, I will be getting a new one to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



more pictures of the wife :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin

cars lookin good bro. hey what is under the top around the back window? i pulled 1 off at the junkyard the other day and it looked like headliner board. was wonderin if i can just have my top wrapped around the factory chrome in that area....


----------



## CADDYONCHROME

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 6 2008, 05:14 PM~11793690
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABY JOKER AND SHIT... :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Yo, I think your dogs got issues...... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 6 2008, 10:43 PM~11797135
> *cars lookin good bro. hey what is under the top around the back window? i pulled 1 off at the junkyard the other day and it looked like  headliner board. was wonderin if i can just have my top wrapped around the factory chrome in that area....
> *


mine had a plastic preformed trim piece that you rivet it to the car after the material is put on. If you want to convert yours to a top I would go to the hunk yard and rip the trim and fasteners off a parts car, Or just get up with a guy that does the tops and see what he can do to make it look factory. He shouldnt need anything off another car.......they do it all the time. Hope that helped


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 6 2008, 07:43 PM~11795122
> *All shits aside homie. If you need paint.... I can talk to my aunt. She is a regional manager for Sherwin Williams where I get all my Ultra 7000 shit. So if you want a hook up lemme know.
> *


Good looking homie, went with Alsa already........


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 6 2008, 07:45 PM~11795146
> *well my acount is loaded let me know if you need a loan!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 6 2008, 08:10 PM~11795368
> *more pictures of the wife  :thumbsup:
> *


with or without clothes :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2008, 07:11 AM~11799808
> *Good looking homie,  went with Alsa already........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOOOOOOOH! Very nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 7 2008, 07:41 AM~11799859
> *OOOOOOOOOH! Very nice..... :biggrin:
> *


good lookin though, theres not too many people that I know that would hook someone up like that


----------



## Kadillac G

i like that color


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 7 2008, 08:07 AM~11799911
> *i like that color
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: Ive always been a sucka for that color :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Only thing I got done last night was put a skim coat of filler on the low spots


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

you ever gunna paint this car? :uh: 










just fuckin with ya homie, I like the color


----------



## Lyfaluxury

ttt for the homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

TTT FOR A CAR THATS NEVER GOING TO GET PAINTED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2008, 06:14 AM~11799812
> *with or without clothes :cheesy:
> *


both. i like the comparison :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin+Oct 7 2008, 12:33 PM~11801282-->
> 
> 
> 
> you ever gunna paint this car? :uh:
> just fuckin with ya homie, I like the color
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 12:45 PM~11801366
> *ttt for the homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to see that you could make it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 01:12 PM~11801606
> *TTT FOR A CAR THATS NEVER GOING TO GET PAINTED  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can dream cant I?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic customs_@Oct 7 2008, 01:18 PM~11801674
> *both. i like the comparison  :cheesy:
> *


Let me see what I can do


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2008, 09:23 AM~11801713
> *:0  :biggrin:
> Glad to see that you could make it :biggrin:
> I can dream cant I?
> Let me see what I can do
> *


no nugga now get to work ese  :biggrin: 
so you going to vegas this weekend ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2008, 02:11 PM~11802098
> *no nugga now get to work ese    :biggrin:
> so you going to vegas this weekend ?
> *


no I wish, I made a rule for myself that I wont go to anymore shows untill my car is rollin, cause everytime I do, I get  , my wife says I :rant: , all because my car isnt completed


----------



## KC RYDA

Go to vegas u fool . :yes: She wont be :rant: for ever.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 7 2008, 03:07 PM~11802586
> *Go to vegas u fool .  :yes:  She wont be  :rant: for ever.
> *


its not that, I just want my car done, I done like just being a spectator......I want to get my hands dirty :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
bad news Jul 2004 6,510 191 1.87% 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 12,858 143 1.40% 
MR. RABBIT 62 Feb 2007 3,703 103 1.01% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 9,766 102 1.00% 
louies90 Feb 2007 12,400 94 0.92% 
DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 14,367 91 0.89% 
Gotti Apr 2004 29,597 59 0.58% 
187PURE Jul 2006 3,559 55 0.54% 
81cutty Sep 2005 10,431 50 0.49% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 97,644 50 0.49% 


Another hard day at work :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2008, 05:07 AM~11799798
> *mine had a plastic preformed trim piece that you rivet it to the car after the material is put on. If you want to convert yours to a top I would go to the hunk yard and rip the trim and fasteners off a parts car, Or just get up with a guy that does the tops and see what he can do to make it look factory. He shouldnt need anything off another car.......they do it all the time. Hope that helped
> *


shit i got all the trim and all the clips. just didnt know if i needed that piece or not and i cant seem to get 1 off without breakin it lol. yeah i think im just gonna take it to the guy and let hime deal with it...... thanx again


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2008, 03:02 PM~11802555
> *no I wish, I made a rule for myself that I wont go to anymore shows untill my car is rollin, cause everytime I do, I get   , my wife says I :rant: ,  all because my car isnt completed
> *


x2375096


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2008, 07:11 AM~11799808
> *Good looking homie,  went with Alsa already........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





























kandy tangerine one of my favorite colors aswell!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2008, 02:32 PM~11802799
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> bad news Jul 2004 6,510 191 1.87%
> KAKALAK Mar 2005 12,858 143 1.40%
> MR. RABBIT 62 Feb 2007 3,703 103 1.01%
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 9,766 102 1.00%
> louies90 Feb 2007 12,400 94 0.92%
> DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 14,367 91 0.89%
> Gotti Apr 2004 29,597 59 0.58%
> 187PURE Jul 2006 3,559 55 0.54%
> 81cutty Sep 2005 10,431 50 0.49%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 97,644 50 0.49%
> Another hard day at work :cheesy:
> *



work :roflmao: you must have one hell of a job homie


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2008, 02:02 PM~11802555
> *no I wish, I made a rule for myself that I wont go to anymore shows untill my car is rollin, cause everytime I do, I get   , my wife says I :rant: ,  all because my car isnt completed
> *


seems like going to shows is what gets me motivated... not sure what the deal is i just been a lazy fucker this summer.... your right though its a shity feeling knowing you got something at home you been busting ass on and not having shit to show, that hard work will payoff before you know it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 7 2008, 04:48 PM~11803531
> *shit i got all the trim and all the clips. just didnt know if i needed that piece or not and i cant seem to get 1 off without breakin it lol. yeah i think im just gonna take it to the guy and let hime deal with it...... thanx again
> *


no prob homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 7 2008, 04:54 PM~11803588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandy tangerine one of my favorite colors aswell!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


There was a color that was actually the shade I wanted but I just thought that it wouldnt stand out like the mandarin orange would.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Oct 7 2008, 07:41 PM~11804996-->
> 
> 
> 
> work  :roflmao:  you must have one hell of a job homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I shouldnt be playin but LIL is addicting :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic customs_@Oct 7 2008, 07:45 PM~11805018
> *seems like going to shows is what gets me motivated... not sure what the deal is i just been a lazy fucker this summer.... your right though its a shity feeling knowing you got something at home you been busting ass on and not having shit to show, that hard work will payoff before you know it
> *


Yeah I feel you on that (no ****) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2008, 07:49 AM~11800470
> *Only thing I got done last night was put a skim coat of filler on the low spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any propgress is a step in the right direction! :biggrin: 

Looking good! I am looking forward to moving past the frame and doing body work on mine!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 8 2008, 09:51 AM~11810211
> *Any propgress is a step in the right direction!  :biggrin:
> 
> Looking good! I am looking forward to moving past the frame and doing body work on mine!
> *


man,, body work is time consuming, I think I'd rather work on a frame :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

kakalak needs to check in at frc


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 8 2008, 10:03 AM~11810260
> *kakalak needs to check in at frc
> *


I did and no one was talking to me........that must be my training program :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 06:59 AM~11810244
> *man,, body work is time consuming, I think I'd rather work on a frame :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

That is a toss up......my frame doesn't seem to be going much faster! :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 10:07 AM~11810279
> *I did and no one was talking to me........that must be my training program :scrutinize:
> *


its time to take on your random victim :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 8 2008, 10:09 AM~11810291
> *its time to take on your random victim :0
> *


Let me gear up :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## KAKALAK

dropping off the pass. fender to get the antenna hole welded up :0


----------



## Kadillac G

was good, again, fellas


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 12:28 PM~11811323
> *was good, again, fellas
> *


looks like a "copy & paste" comment :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 12:35 PM~11811400
> *looks like a "copy & paste" comment :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


actually i had the :wave: on copy. wanted to personalize on this thread


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 8 2008, 12:49 PM~11811518
> *actually i had the :wave: on copy. wanted to personalize on this thread
> *


good looking homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 11:58 AM~11811580
> *i think your a good looking homie :biggrin:
> *


ghey


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 8 2008, 01:29 PM~11811870
> *I'm ghey
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 8 2008, 01:29 PM~11811870
> *ghey
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 8 2008, 01:37 PM~11811932
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 01:40 PM~11811954
> *x3
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 8 2008, 01:41 PM~11811963
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest

:420:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 8 2008, 01:51 PM~11812094
> *:420:
> *


x2


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Oct 8 2008, 01:51 PM~11812094-->
> 
> 
> 
> :420:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 02:01 PM~11812207
> *x2
> *








i like to stay drug free myself


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

:uh: :uh:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 03:38 PM~11813144
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


lets keep it in one topic....too much work to be bouncin around


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 8 2008, 11:45 AM~11813228
> *lets keep it in one topic....too much work to be bouncin around
> *


:nono:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 03:47 PM~11813251
> *:nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

fucken kaka finish this ride bitch :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, WICKEDKUSTOMS






hno: hno: :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 03:50 PM~11813270
> *fucken kaka  finish this ride bitch  :biggrin:
> *


I would if I could break away from your topic :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

:roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

*I LIKE IT IN THE ASS *
Member Group: Members
Joined: Mar 2005 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time Oct 8 2008, 03:51 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 13,061 
( 10 posts per day / 0.19% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Post Your Rides
( 2795 posts / 23% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 11:46 AM 
Status (Active in topic: KAKALAK "THIS RIDE IS NEVER GOING TO GET DONE ")


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 03:52 PM~11813302
> *I LIKE IT IN THE ASS
> Member Group: Members
> Joined: Mar 2005  Profile Options Add to contact list
> Find member's posts
> Find member's topics
> Ignore User
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time Oct 8 2008, 03:51 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts 13,061
> ( 10 posts per day / 0.19% of total forum posts )
> Most active in Post Your Rides
> ( 2795 posts / 23% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Today, 11:46 AM
> Status  (Active in topic: KAKALAK "THIS RIDE IS NEVER GOING TO GET DONE ")
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 03:52 PM~11813302
> *WACK'ED LIKES IT IN THE ASS
> Member Group: Members
> Joined: Mar 2005  Profile Options Add to contact list
> Find member's posts
> Find member's topics
> Ignore User
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time Oct 8 2008, 03:51 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts 6,291
> ( 10 posts per day / 0.19% of total forum posts )
> Most active in Post Your Rides
> ( 2795 posts / 23% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Today, 11:46 AM
> Status  (Active in topic: Sweating KAKALAK's lowrider building skills ")
> *




Fixed


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 11:55 AM~11813338
> *Fixed
> *


 :roflmao: fucken ***


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 11:54 AM~11813329
> *THATS KAKALAK JOB TRANSLATION IN SPANISH CAGADO LAK
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 03:59 PM~11813391
> *
> *




forgot something :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SKEETER

:roflmao: yeah he did


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 12:09 PM~11813494
> *forgot something :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


NAW NOTHING IMPORTANT GOING ON HERE :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 04:11 PM~11813505
> *NAW NOTHING IMPORTANT GOING ON HERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 04:11 PM~11813505
> *NAW NOTHING IMPORTANT GOING ON HERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 01:11 PM~11813505
> *NAW NOTHING IMPORTANT GOING ON HERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 8 2008, 04:31 PM~11813674
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

:wave:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 04:34 PM~11813701
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



do you work? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Oct 8 2008, 04:36 PM~11813713
> *:wave:
> *


funny avi homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 8 2008, 04:42 PM~11813765
> *do you work?  :biggrin:
> *


sure did :biggrin: check the top posters :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 04:44 PM~11813784
> *sure did :biggrin: check the top posters :biggrin:
> *



unless your paycheck comes from lil you gotta have some kind of job to build a car!!!!!!! :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 8 2008, 04:46 PM~11813795
> *unless your paycheck comes from lil you gotta have some kind of job to build a car!!!!!!! :0
> *


lil doesnt pay much thats why I may be inquiring about a loan  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
KAKALAK Mar 2005 13,087 204 1.99% 
louies90 Feb 2007 12,558 134 1.30% 
WICKEDKUSTOMS Jun 2006 6,306 106 1.03% 
SKEETER Oct 2003 13,062 101 0.98% 
DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 14,489 85 0.83% 
Gotti Apr 2004 29,676 71 0.69% 
lac life Jun 2003 12,637 62 0.60% 
NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 40,336 60 0.58% 
ricndaregal Oct 2003 13,178 56 0.55% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 9,820 54 0.53% 




:0 :0 :0


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 04:50 PM~11813827
> *lil doesnt pay much thats why I may be inquiring about a loan   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yeah about that loan im gonna need proof of employment other than ten thousand posts a day this shit is fun and all but you gotta pay the phone bill before the chrome bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 8 2008, 05:04 PM~11813934
> *yeah about that loan im gonna need proof of employment other than ten thousand posts a day this shit is fun and all but you gotta pay the phone bill before the chrome bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 8 2008, 05:04 PM~11813934
> *yeah about that loan im gonna need proof of employment other than ten thousand posts a day this shit is fun and all but you gotta pay the phone bill before the chrome bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


screw that chrome always comes first.......................


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 8 2008, 02:09 PM~11814573
> *screw that chrome always comes first.......................
> *


X2 I ALREADY HAD MY PHONE DISCONECTED 3 TIMES THIS YEAR :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast+Oct 8 2008, 06:09 PM~11814573-->
> 
> 
> 
> screw that chrome always comes first.......................
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 06:12 PM~11814595
> *X2 I ALREADY HAD MY PHONE DISCONECTED 3 TIMES THIS YEAR  :cheesy:
> *


thats exactly what I was thinkin :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 06:16 PM~11814622
> *thats exactly what I was thinkin :biggrin:
> *




pics or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: show us that chrome homie!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 8 2008, 06:20 PM~11814666
> *pics or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: show us that chrome homie!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2008, 04:42 PM~11813768
> *funny avi homie :biggrin:
> *



KEEP THEM ON THERE KNEEEEEESSSSSS.............


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 8 2008, 06:31 PM~11814790
> *:0
> *


i was just fokkin wit him he know watts up!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 8 2008, 04:04 PM~11813934
> *yeah about that loan im gonna need proof of employment other than ten thousand posts a day this shit is fun and all but you gotta pay the phone bill before the chrome bill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i can actually do uppers and lowers for what my phone bill runs










:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Oct 8 2008, 06:20 PM~11814666-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it didnt happen!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: show us that chrome homie!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast 2 [email protected] 8 2008, 06:31 PM~11814790
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-majikmike0118_@Oct 8 2008, 06:50 PM~11814972
> *i was just fokkin wit him he know watts up!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



All I got is thie losey reciept from my trim being polished, oh and a switch plate and a Y block. Been in there for months, I think I messed up cause I paid in full.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 8 2008, 08:04 PM~11815711
> *i can actually do uppers and lowers for what my phone bill runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *



Our company phone runs 250, with high speed internet........sounds like they are taking you to the bank homie :angry:


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup KAKALAK? How you been homie.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 9 2008, 07:14 AM~11819904
> *Wassup KAKALAK? How you been homie.
> *


Good and you? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2008, 06:07 AM~11819892
> *Our company phone runs 250, with high speed internet........sounds like they are taking you to the bank homie :angry:
> *


well, i sorta got verizonowned.. i had free nation wide calls and was talking to my homie who moved to germany alot that month.................. turns out germany is a whole nother nation :angry:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 9 2008, 08:13 AM~11819994
> *well, i sorta got verizonowned..  i had free nation wide calls and was talking to my homie who moved to germany alot that month.................. turns out germany is a whole nother nation  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 9 2008, 08:13 AM~11819994
> *well, i sorta got verizonowned..  i had free nation wide calls and was talking to my homie who moved to germany alot that month.................. turns out germany is a whole nother nation  :angry:
> *


that ****** better be givin you the azz if your spending that kind of money on him :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

ALL OF A SUDDEN CHANGED IT TO SPANISH HUH? :no:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2008, 09:28 AM~11820228
> *ALL OF A SUDDEN CHANGED IT TO SPANISH HUH? :no:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

I hope yall kats aint got weak stomachs...............I am on etching itch :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

:biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

:biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: How it going down there?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 9 2008, 11:00 AM~11820669
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up their, little buddy :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

more to come :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Kadillac G

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well cut the piece for the antenna hole, bout to ride to RAC to get it welded up :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Sanded the low areas.....ready for a couple coats of 2K and be blocked again


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2008, 02:33 PM~11822389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## SKEETER

what the hell does todo costo mean


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 9 2008, 03:06 PM~11822743
> *what the hell does todo costo mean
> *


At All Cost


----------



## KC RYDA

:wave: Cant wait till it's all done.! Looking good :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 9 2008, 03:58 PM~11823211
> *:wave:  Cant wait till it's  all done.!  Looking good :yes:
> *


----------



## majikmike0118

:0 thats it homie do werk!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 9 2008, 03:06 PM~11822743
> *what the hell does todo costo mean
> *


you really aren't spanish are you?????? lol neither am I but I figured it out


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Oct 9 2008, 05:47 PM~11824257
> *you really aren't spanish are you?????? lol neither am I but I figured it out
> *


 :0


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2008, 02:33 PM~11822389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more to come :0  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Oct 9 2008, 06:14 PM~11824546
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WAS UP LOKOS :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2008, 06:28 PM~11824658
> *WAS UP LOKOS  :biggrin:
> *


nada :biggrin:


----------



## Lyfaluxury

ttt


----------



## Kadillac G

what's up lak


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury+Oct 9 2008, 10:15 PM~11826647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kadillac G_@Oct 9 2008, 11:21 PM~11827213
> *what's up lak
> *


Whats up Killa G :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well they are both finished :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Turned out niiiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Had to stop by since you mentioned some stuff in Skims topic :biggrin:

Nice work for sure!!


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 03:07 AM~11828970
> *Well they are both finished :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Turned out niiiiiiiice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 9 2008, 03:32 PM~11822961-->
> 
> 
> 
> At All Cost
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lac life_@Oct 9 2008, 05:47 PM~11824257
> *you really aren't spanish are you?????? lol neither am I but I figured it out
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Oct 10 2008, 08:37 AM~11829209-->
> 
> 
> 
> Had to stop by since you mentioned some stuff in Skims topic :biggrin:
> 
> Nice work for sure!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Skims putting in some major work
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 09:03 AM~11829301
> *:0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 09:50 AM~11829439
> *
> :angry:  :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 10 2008, 09:57 AM~11829457
> *:uh:
> *


you just get a :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

windows came good. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 10:43 AM~11829676
> *windows came good. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks big dawg, Im about to send some more out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G+Oct 10 2008, 09:43 AM~11829676-->
> 
> 
> 
> windows came good. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x100
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 09:47 AM~11829693
> *thanks big dawg, Im about to send some more out :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


back window? :0


----------



## Guest

sorry homie. i had to :0 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=435138&st=0


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 11:57 AM~11830246
> *sorry homie. i had to  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=435138&st=0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dont tell me kakalak is a jb jedi!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 11:21 AM~11830415
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dont tell me kakalak is a jb jedi!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


he can mix that shit with his eyes closed... lays some killer jbwelds :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 12:34 PM~11830525
> *he can mix that shit with his eyes closed... lays some killer jbwelds  :biggrin:
> *



nice quarter glass and jb weld oh shit watchout :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 07:07 AM~11828970
> *Well they are both finished :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Turned out niiiiiiiice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweeeeet................... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Oct 10 2008, 11:56 AM~11830238-->
> 
> 
> 
> x100
> back window?  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: and the dr and pass windows :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by classic [email protected] 10 2008, 11:57 AM~11830246
> *sorry homie. i had to  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=435138&st=0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rant:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 12:21 PM~11830415
> *:roflmao:  dont tell me kakalak is a jb jedi!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never, they seen some welds that a guy did on my a arms and they referenced it to JB Weld :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 10 2008, 12:34 PM~11830523
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by classic [email protected] 10 2008, 12:34 PM~11830525
> *he can mix that shit with his eyes closed... lays some killer jbwelds  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rant:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 12:36 PM~11830534
> *nice quarter glass and jb weld oh shit watchout  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PORTCITYCOWBOY_@Oct 10 2008, 02:20 PM~11831316
> *sweeeeet................... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

Oh lord post whore is back online


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 02:42 PM~11831511
> *Oh lord post whore is back online
> *


the post above only counts as one post, I could of done multiple posts :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 07:07 AM~11828970
> *Well they are both finished :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Turned out niiiiiiiice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new page


----------



## MAAANDO

Ayyy que lindo! :roflmao: looks good homie.


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 02:47 PM~11831565
> *the post above only counts as one post, I could of done multiple posts :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


shit i wouldve done just to try to catch up to you, which now i think about it is almost physically impossible :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 03:44 PM~11831955
> *shit i wouldve done just to try to catch up to you, which now i think about it is almost physically impossible :biggrin:
> *


patients homie......I see sore fingers in your future :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 04:30 PM~11832268
> *patients homie......I see sore fingers in your future :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you damn right! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 04:33 PM~11832294
> *you damn right! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: It seems like yesterday I was in your shoes, thinkin I'd never get to 5K :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 04:35 PM~11832315
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: It seems like yesterday I was in your shoes, thinkin I'd never get to 5K :biggrin:
> *


 i even broke it down into days. i try to post 100 a day


----------



## Kadillac G

but i find my self falling asleep before then.


----------



## Kadillac G

see theres 3 post right there


----------



## Kadillac G

oops im cluttering your thread my bad. he how did you know about grape ave??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G+Oct 10 2008, 04:38 PM~11832344-->
> 
> 
> 
> i even broke it down into days. i try to post 100 a day
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> breakin out the calculater........:thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 04:39 PM~11832350
> *but i find my self falling asleep before then.
> *


Yeah well about 98% of my posts are done at work, I dont have internet at the house


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 04:41 PM~11832369
> *oops im cluttering your thread my bad. he how did you know about grape ave??
> *


I drive by it everyday :biggrin: I get around homie


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 04:41 PM~11832374
> *breakin out the calculater........:thumbsup:
> 
> Yeah well about 98% of my posts are done at work, I dont have internet at the house
> *


i do none at work for i have no job


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 04:42 PM~11832380
> *I drive by it everyday :biggrin: I get around homie
> *


whore! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 04:42 PM~11832386
> *i do none at work for i have no job
> *


you better get cho money maine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, bckbmpr84


Oh Snap he knows where I work.........I was just playin homie about posting while on the clock :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, majikmike0118



Oh great here comes the comedian :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 02:42 PM~11831511
> *Oh lord post whore is back online
> *



yes but he has dope glass :thumbsup: the etching is hot by the way just havin some fun jb jedi!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 04:47 PM~11832440
> *yes but he has dope glass  :thumbsup: the etching is hot by the way just havin some fun jb jedi!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats funny their fun boy :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 04:47 PM~11832437
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KAKALAK, majikmike0118
> Oh great here comes the comedian :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yup all the comedians out of work and you get me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 04:47 PM~11832440
> *yes but he has dope glass  :thumbsup: the etching is hot by the way just havin some fun jb jedi!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


fuck his glass, it looks like ray charles cut that shit up


----------



## Kadillac G

:biggrin: im playing of course


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 04:48 PM~11832452
> *fuck his glass, it looks like ray charles cut that shit up
> *



more like michael j fox al shook up


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 04:49 PM~11832458
> *more like michael j fox al shook up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 04:48 PM~11832450
> *yup all the comedians out of work and you get me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


damn it man  ........ Well while I gotcha, come over and help me put in some work on the cutty :biggrin: Niugga wont be trying to joke for long holding on to my 18" Durablock (no ****) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 04:50 PM~11832465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



im only playin all im good for is jokes oh and paint but mostly jokes jeff will tell you!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 04:49 PM~11832458
> *more like michael j fox al shook up
> *


before my time, thank god :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 04:51 PM~11832476
> *damn it man  ........ Well while I gotcha, come over and help me put in some work on the cutty :biggrin: Niugga wont be trying to joke for long holding on to my 18" Durablock (no ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



fuck a durablock and get an eezer gooseneck and some featherfill g2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 04:52 PM~11832481
> *im only playin all im good for is jokes oh and paint but mostly jokes jeff will tell you!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 04:53 PM~11832499
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


what dont you understand young patawan???????????????? :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 04:53 PM~11832497
> *fuck a durablock and get an eezer gooseneck and some featherfill g2  :biggrin:
> *


Hey do you have a tool to cut the urethane from my back window?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 04:54 PM~11832513
> *what dont you understand young patawan???????????????? :0
> *


oh I understand but your not understanding :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 04:54 PM~11832515
> *Hey do you have a tool to cut the urethane from my back window?
> *


stop lookin for the easy way out and use fishing wire


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 04:54 PM~11832515
> *Hey do you have a tool to cut the urethane from my back window?
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :no: yup its called a window knife!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 04:56 PM~11832533
> *stop  lookin for the easy way out and use fishing wire
> *




:uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: you mean piano wire????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 04:57 PM~11832539
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :no: yup its called a window knife!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i figured Id ask, Im going to try and take it out this weekend, hopefully it will be getting etched next weekend


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 04:58 PM~11832555
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: you mean piano wire????????????? :biggrin:
> *


I think he did


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 05:01 PM~11832581
> *I think he did
> *


naw i heard you can use metal fishing wire


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 05:02 PM~11832593
> *naw i heard you can use metal fishing wire
> *


oh okay that sounds better when you typed the "metal part in there"

but I think the piano wire works better because of the ribs from the coil


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 05:02 PM~11832593
> *naw i heard you can use metal fishing wire
> *



i guess you could use anything that works but braided piano wire is cheap enough!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 05:06 PM~11832643
> *i guess you could use anything that works but braided piano wire is cheap enough!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


call me neagah :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 05:04 PM~11832619
> *oh okay that sounds better when you typed the "metal part in there"
> 
> but I think the piano wire works better because of the ribs from the coil
> *


damn thats a good point :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 10 2008, 05:08 PM~11832658
> *damn thats a good point :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## majikmike0118

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## majikmike0118

theres some good smileys goin on in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

:420: :rant: :| :yes: :no: :nosad: :yessad: :nicoderm:  :loco: :wow: :werd:  hno:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 10 2008, 07:41 PM~11833778
> *theres some good smileys goin on in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 10 2008, 07:48 PM~11833816
> *:420:  :rant:  :|  :yes:  :no:  :nosad:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:    :loco:  :wow:  :werd:    hno:
> *



more smileys than pics!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## majikmike0118

ttt for the kakalaka :biggrin: post more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Ive posted alot.......I got to do some more work :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Trying to put the dr fender on and cant find the damn bolts, Im missing like 25-30 of them........


----------



## KAKALAK

had to go to pepboys and buy enough to get started on them, I aint trying to buy them 2 at a time at 3 bucks a pack :angry: Plus I need some more speed clips


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 11 2008, 12:58 PM~11837671
> *had to go to pepboys and buy enough to get started on them, I aint trying to buy them 2 at a time at 3 bucks a pack :angry: Plus I need some more speed clips
> *


that sucks ive thrown buckets of those bolts away!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 11 2008, 11:58 AM~11837671
> *had to go to pepboys and buy enough to get started on them, I aint trying to buy them 2 at a time at 3 bucks a pack :angry: Plus I need some more speed clips
> *


STEAL THEM..THERES UNDER 9.95 THEY WONT TAKE U TO JAIL :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave: What it do homie?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Oct 11 2008, 01:00 PM~11837683-->
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks ive thrown buckets of those bolts away!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll find them after I buy all new ones, thats the way it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DUVAL'S [email protected] 11 2008, 01:04 PM~11837713
> *STEAL THEM..THERES UNDER 9.95 THEY WONT TAKE U TO JAIL :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been there, done that, aint doin anytime soon
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Oct 11 2008, 05:38 PM~11838987
> *:wave: What it do homie?
> *


:wave:


----------



## majikmike0118

always the case thats how i always end up with so many extras!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Oct 11 2008, 01:00 PM~11837683-->
> 
> 
> 
> that sucks ive thrown buckets of those bolts away!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll find them after I buy all new ones, thats the way it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DUVAL'S [email protected] 11 2008, 01:04 PM~11837713
> *STEAL THEM..THERES UNDER 9.95 THEY WONT TAKE U TO JAIL :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been there, done that, aint doin anytime soon
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Oct 11 2008, 05:38 PM~11838987
> *:wave: What it do homie?
> *


:wave:


----------



## majikmike0118

:uh: :uh: repost failure


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 11 2008, 08:01 PM~11839647
> *:uh:  :uh: repost failure
> *


thats because Im stealing Gator Hotels wifi....... and its slow, these fkr's need to get their shit together :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 11 2008, 08:06 PM~11839665
> *thats because Im stealing Gator Hotels wifi....... and its slow, these fkr's need to get their shit together :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




theif :werd: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 11 2008, 08:07 PM~11839670
> *theif :werd:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

atleast you arent on dos like jeff!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

ttt for kak :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 12 2008, 06:52 PM~11844305
> *ttt for kak :biggrin:
> *


  pics on the way


----------



## KAKALAK

Well got the fender sprayed again and the door aligned. The Fender was a pain in the ass trying to get it to fit right. I ended up having to change the inner metal to make it work.  The Car was wrecked before and I didnt know that when I bought the car, looks like the previous owner just jury rigged stuff. So I went back in a put bolts in where there were none and the fender deal. :angry: Also put the springs in the hinges, the door is like brand new :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got the Back window out last night, took an hour and 10 minutes, using a utility knife and a 5 in 1 tool. That urethane is strong as fk.  :biggrin: 



















































Next stop for the rear and door windows is to get etched :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2008, 07:47 AM~11847625
> *Well got the fender sprayed again and the door aligned. The Fender was a pain in the ass trying to get it to fit right. I ended up having to change the inner metal to make it work.    The Car was wrecked before and I didnt know that when I bought the car, looks like the previous owner just jury rigged stuff. So I went back in a put bolts in where there were none and the fender deal. :angry: Also put the springs in the hinges, the door is like brand new :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just did the hinges on my cutty yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 13 2008, 08:05 AM~11847656
> *i just did the hinges on my cutty yesterday :biggrin:
> *


brand new or just the hinge pins?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 11 2008, 07:00 PM~11839642
> *I'll find them after I buy all new ones, thats the way it works
> been there, done that, aint doin anytime soon
> 
> :wave:
> *


REPOST MOFO :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 13 2008, 08:08 AM~11847665
> *REPOST MOFO :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: I did find them though.....didnt get a pic but blasted them sunday too. :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

TTT FOR NICELY ALIGNED DOORS.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Oct 13 2008, 08:21 AM~11847715
> *TTT FOR NICELY ALIGNED DOORS.
> *


hahahaha ive seen your topic,maybe one day your doors will line up


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2008, 08:06 AM~11847660
> *brand new or just the hinge pins?
> *


i just did pins and bushings, the hinges are in great shape still,not to mention the price of new hinges made me really appreciate the cheap repair kit


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

TTT FOR A PERFECTLY REMOVED BACK WINDOW uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 13 2008, 09:21 AM~11847850
> *i just did pins and bushings, the hinges are in great shape still,not to mention the price of new hinges made me really appreciate the cheap repair kit
> *


I went with new hinges because on the pass door, the roller had a flat spot in it. So when you went to open the door, it got about half way and then you had to push real hard to get to swing all the way. They didnt sell the rebuild kit for those so I just went new from GM.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Oct 13 2008, 08:21 AM~11847715
> *TTT FOR NICELY ALIGNED DOORS.
> *


I dont think your doors are the problem, I think it was the vert conversion with out strengthing the frame.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Oct 13 2008, 09:33 AM~11847876
> *TTT FOR A PERFECTLY REMOVED BACK WINDOW uffin:
> *


thanks homie, That was a bitch


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Oct 13 2008, 08:33 AM~11847876
> *TTT FOR A PERFECTLY REMOVED BACK WINDOW uffin:
> *


who was the stalker outside in the steet taking pictures??????????


damn man its glass. tell them to dropp the cam and come help with that shits  




:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2008, 09:39 AM~11847892
> *I went with new hinges because on the pass door, the roller had a flat spot in it. So when you went to open the door, it got about half way and then you had to push real hard to get to swing all the way. They didnt sell the rebuild kit for those so I just went new from GM.
> *


sounds good,im to cheap though  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 13 2008, 09:43 AM~11847908
> *who was the stalker outside in the steet taking pictures??????????
> damn man its glass. tell them to dropp the cam and come help with that shits
> :cheesy:
> *


It was me :biggrin: Id set the delay.....run back and make it look like I was working the whole time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 13 2008, 09:46 AM~11847920
> *sounds good,im to cheap though   :biggrin:
> *


believe me I tried to avoid it, I gave the parts guy a sob story about how much they cost and all.......if I remember right I got them for 230-240. still damn expensive for a gbody hinge, Its not like it was Classics Customs impala or something :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2008, 07:47 AM~11847625
> *Well got the fender sprayed again and the door aligned. The Fender was a pain in the ass trying to get it to fit right. I ended up having to change the inner metal to make it work.    The Car was wrecked before and I didnt know that when I bought the car, looks like the previous owner just jury rigged stuff. So I went back in a put bolts in where there were none and the fender deal. :angry: Also put the springs in the hinges, the door is like brand new :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2008, 07:54 AM~11847634
> *Got the Back window out last night, took an hour and 10 minutes, using a utility knife and a 5 in 1 tool. That urethane is strong as fk.   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop for the rear and door windows is to get etched :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

damn you must be board as hell at work, since you bumping your own fuckin build up


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 13 2008, 08:19 AM~11847845
> *hahahaha ive seen your topic,maybe one day your doors will line up
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 13 2008, 04:24 PM~11850299
> *damn you must be board as hell at work, since you bumping your own fuckin build up
> *


Im just making sure the haters are informed that Im coming for that azz (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2008, 08:47 AM~11847925
> *It was me :biggrin: Id set the delay.....run back and make it look like I was working the whole time :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


film crew producer and star. that shits gotta be hard


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 13 2008, 07:02 PM~11851562
> *film crew producer and star. that shits gotta be hard
> *


its hard but you guys need someone to look up too :cheesy: :cheesy: 




more pics on the way :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

what up KAKALAK :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Oct 14 2008, 07:34 AM~11856298
> *what up KAKALAK :biggrin:
> *


wus up homie? Are you still 100% Sucka Free? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Cleaned both door glasses last night




















Removed the urethane from the back glass, scraped the overspray and cleaned. I will be making the drive to drop them off to get etched this weekend :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

What it do KAKA? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 14 2008, 07:53 AM~11856331
> *What it do KAKA? :biggrin:
> *


no mames :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

you should get a window without the defroster lines if its getting etched


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 08:16 AM~11856383
> *you should get a window without the defroster lines if its getting etched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah, that would look good, but "Starburst" looked damn good even with the lines, so I know mine will turn out


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2008, 09:23 AM~11856551
> *yeah, that would look good, but "Starburst" looked damn good even with the lines, so I know mine will turn out
> *


yeah its all good and im sure it will still be tyte, shits coming along good bro  


i got lucky the both the regal and the cutlass came with out the lines.....i was like SWEET!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 10:04 AM~11856713
> *yeah its all good and im sure it will still be tyte, shits coming along good bro
> 
> 
> i got lucky the both the regal and the cutlass came with out the lines.....i was like SWEET!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, you putting that trunk popper to use? :biggrin: Yeah it would be nice without the lines


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2008, 07:53 AM~11856329
> *Cleaned both door glasses last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed the urethane from the back glass, scraped the overspray and cleaned. I will be making the drive to drop them off to get etched this weekend :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new page


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 11:10 AM~11857076
> *
> *


 :0  Whats up stranger? :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2008, 08:13 AM~11857107
> *:0   Whats up stranger? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: my wang..im beating it like it stole something :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 11:20 AM~11857157
> *:uh: my wang..im beating it like it stole something :angry:
> *


thats a little more info than what i wanted to know :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2008, 08:56 AM~11857375
> *thats a little more info than what i wanted to know :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


:uh: you dont fool me....the pics are in your inbox already


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 11:57 AM~11857377
> *:uh: you dont fool me....the pics are in your inbox already
> *


I havent gotten anything yet


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 12:58 PM~11857865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 12:58 PM~11857865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 14 2008, 12:04 PM~11857930
> *
> *


TEACH THEM TO FUCK WITH THE LITTLE GUY :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Guest

:420:


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 09:58 AM~11857865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## buffitout




----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## PICAZZO

Hmmmm...... So your in the Mafia right? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 05:50 PM~11860710
> *Hmmmm...... So your in the Mafia right?  :cheesy:
> *


peep the signature homie :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2008, 02:58 PM~11860776
> *peep the signature homie :biggrin:
> *


Thats what the F**k I'm talking About !!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 05:59 PM~11860793
> *Thats what the F**k I'm talking About !!!!
> *


Ive always been down with the mafia, just didnt advertise it due to the feds watchin me


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## majikmike0118

:thumbsup: lookin good homie gettin somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2008, 11:07 AM~11857052
> *thanks bro, you putting that trunk popper to use?  :biggrin: Yeah it would be nice without the lines
> *


hell yeah ,i shaved my trunk so for right now its the only way into the trunk,im gonna run a manual cable to it just as back up


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 05:50 PM~11860710
> *Hmmmm...... So your in the Mafia right?  :cheesy:
> *


yall to gangsta for me :yes:


----------



## Scrapin63

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 08:49 PM~11862567
> *hell yeah ,i shaved my trunk so for right now its the only way into the trunk,im gonna run a manual cable to it just as back up
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 08:52 PM~11862596
> *yall to gangsta for me :yes:
> *


if you have a gbody , you have nothing to worry about :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 14 2008, 08:08 PM~11862150
> *:thumbsup: lookin good homie gettin somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


tryin to, I hit a snag with the glass, homeboy will be out of town this weekend, so that will put a delay on that, however I will be ordering my hood this friday :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 15 2008, 07:53 AM~11867720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 07:54 AM~11867723
> *whats up homie :biggrin:
> *


you see it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Oct 15 2008, 10:44 AM~11868332-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wus up
> <!--QuoteBegin-SKEETER_@Oct 15 2008, 10:46 AM~11868342
> *you see it
> *


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

stopped raining................ :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Oct 15 2008, 12:44 PM~11869107
> *stopped raining................ :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 15 2008, 02:05 PM~11869681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea thats what im talking :cheesy: 

water rain stopped and the paper rain started


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

just wait til this comes out...............










and this...................


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Oct 15 2008, 01:27 PM~11869877
> *just wait til this comes out...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the little tike cozy coupe? any rust.



:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Oct 15 2008, 02:27 PM~11869877
> *just wait til this comes out...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Oct 15 2008, 12:44 PM~11869107
> *stopped raining................ :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


damn you guys must be flooded now :cheesy: They make underwater cameras homie...........just a thought :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:around:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 15 2008, 06:16 PM~11872054
> *:around:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 14 2008, 12:58 PM~11857865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Oct 15 2008, 02:27 PM~11869877
> *just wait til this comes out...............
> 
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j45/str8_gbody/eternal/tonight001.jpg
> [/b][/quote]
> lovin the ls,i miss the shit outa mine :( :biggrin:*


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2008, 07:53 AM~11867721
> *tryin to, I hit a snag with the glass, homeboy will be out of town this weekend, so that will put a delay on that, however I will be ordering my hood this friday :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: progress is progress man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 07:07 AM~11828970
> *Well they are both finished :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Turned out niiiiiiiice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Oct 15 2008, 06:59 PM~11872490
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


pm sent


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 15 2008, 10:30 PM~11874986
> *:thumbsup: progress is progress man!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Kadillac G

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Oct 15 2008, 11:27 PM~11875692
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 16 2008, 07:00 AM~11878814
> *:wave:
> *


wus good wit cha :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

nuthin chillin. downloading games for my new psp i bought. im going to the st.cloud junk yard today


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 16 2008, 07:03 AM~11878820
> *nuthin chillin. downloading games for my new psp i bought. im going to the st.cloud junk yard today
> *


cool, Im rollin through about 6:30pm


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2008, 07:40 AM~11878870
> *cool, Im rollin through about 6:30pm
> *


thru st.cloud or the junk yard?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

get some new pics up bro,damn slackers :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 16 2008, 07:44 AM~11878882
> *thru st.cloud or the junk yard?
> *


st cloud on my way home :biggrin: let me know if you see any cutlass's, last time I checked they didnt have any.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2008, 10:32 AM~11879606
> *get some new pics up bro,damn slackers :cheesy:
> *


YES SIR....RIGHT AWAY SIR..... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

you got till next thursday to finish my damn doors!!!

if you dont provide me with a tracking number i will be forced to leave you bad feedback.


----------



## Kadillac G

do they a junk yard on michigan


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Oct 16 2008, 12:09 PM~11880271
> *do they a junk yard on michigan
> *


if your asking if they have one on michigan, the answer is yes their is a yard on michigan in kissimmee


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 16 2008, 11:38 AM~11880000
> *you got till next thursday to finish my damn doors!!!
> 
> if you dont provide me with a tracking number i will be forced to leave you bad feedback.
> *


You should of pm'd me about this, instead of trying to call me out on my build :angry: I told you I'll get them done when I get them done. If you dont like it, you can come pick them up and the walmart brand bondo you dropped off. Cheap Bastard :rant:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2008, 11:21 AM~11880390
> *You should of pm'd me about this, instead of trying to call me out on my build :angry: I told you I'll get them done when I get them done. If you dont like it, you can come pick them up and the walmart brand bondo you dropped off. Cheap Bastard :rant:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

I hope we can still be best bud's


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

damn must be raining in FL now................ :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2008, 12:14 PM~11880921
> * I hope we can still be best bud's
> *


cant no doors change that,,,,,,, my brother from another mother


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 16 2008, 11:38 AM~11880000
> *you got till next thursday to finish my damn doors!!!
> 
> if you dont provide me with a tracking number i will be forced to leave you bad feedback.
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2008, 12:21 PM~11880390
> *You should of pm'd me about this, instead of trying to call me out on my build :angry: I told you I'll get them done when I get them done. If you dont like it, you can come pick them up and the walmart brand bondo you dropped off. Cheap Bastard :rant:
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2008, 01:14 PM~11880921
> * I hope we can still be best bud's
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 16 2008, 02:27 PM~11881743
> *cant no doors change that,,,,,,, my brother from another mother
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2008, 10:52 AM~11879724
> *YES SIR....RIGHT AWAY SIR..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

just bought my hood :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 17 2008, 09:40 AM~11891884
> *just bought my hood :0
> *


 :uh: YOUR KKK HOOD?


----------



## Guest

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## klasick83

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2008, 12:44 PM~11891938
> *:uh: YOUR KKK HOOD?
> *


You dont have nothing to worry about....................unless your not White :0 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: Wheres your address, I'll let you see it :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 17 2008, 01:21 PM~11894911
> *You dont have nothing to worry about....................unless your not White :0  :0  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: Wheres your address, I'll let you see it :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: www.bigflappypussiesaresweet.org 

send it


----------



## KAKALAK

Here are the only pics I have for now....... :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2008, 04:22 PM~11894928
> *:uh: www.bigflappypussiesaresweet.org
> 
> send it
> *


 :uh: street address dee dee dee :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Oct 17 2008, 01:27 PM~11892425
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: that is my addy dummy...i live in my comp


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2008, 04:33 PM~11895047
> *:uh: that is my addy dummy...i live in my comp
> *


Hey boy, no need to get smart about it, I wanted to come by your house and show you my hood :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 17 2008, 01:36 PM~11895082
> *Hey boy, no need to get smart about it, I wanted to come by your house and show you my lil' smokey :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: no thanks mane...mayhem is available for show and tell im sure


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2008, 04:48 PM~11895201
> *:uh: no thanks mane...mayhem is available for show and tell im sure
> *


I'll hit him up then, if you change your mind let me know :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:around:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 17 2008, 05:06 PM~11895411
> *:around:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 17 2008, 03:30 PM~11895014
> *Here are the only pics I have for now....... :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: am i the only one who seen all the gay porn saved in his favorites folder.



sick, sick ,sick


----------



## Guest

> *MR ealey. thank you for the change in address. order #5088752 part#8212  $177.05 will be redirected to your current address. again thank you for pointing out the change. sorry for any inconvenience. your new tracking number will be e mailed within the hour *




:0 thanks for the hood homie.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 17 2008, 05:21 PM~11895572
> *:0  thanks for the hood homie.
> *


phishing isnt nice homie :angry: Now I got to call them back up and disregard your message :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 17 2008, 05:16 PM~11895524
> *:uh:  am i the only one who seen all the gay porn saved in his favorites folder.
> sick, sick ,sick
> *


I should of cut that out, damn it


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 17 2008, 05:04 PM~11896068-->
> 
> 
> 
> phishing isnt nice homie :angry: Now I got to call them back up and disregard your message :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 17 2008, 05:05 PM~11896082
> *I should of cut that out, damn it
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup homie?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

well did the hood come yet? :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 18 2008, 08:25 AM~11902137
> *well did the hood come yet? :cheesy:
> *


i should get it monday :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 18 2008, 09:26 AM~11902143
> *i should get it monday  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 18 2008, 09:25 AM~11902137-->
> 
> 
> 
> well did the hood come yet? :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, I called them and said that it was on its way to classic's shop :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic customs_@Oct 18 2008, 09:26 AM~11902143
> *i should get it monday  :cheesy:
> *


I hope its in 2 pieces and with 1000 dents in it :rant: :angry: :angry:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2008, 09:23 AM~11856551
> *yeah, that would look good, but "Starburst" looked damn good even with the lines, so I know mine will turn out
> *


i jus seen starburst in person on fri :0 ,the owner is a frind of mine  ur glass should look good even wit the lines


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Oct 20 2008, 07:49 AM~11915698
> *i jus seen starburst in person on fri :0 ,the owner is a frind of mine   ur glass should look good even wit the lines
> *


Thanks bigg dawg, that starburst car is bad azz X99999999999999999 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 17 2008, 04:30 PM~11895014
> *Here are the only pics I have for now....... :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Im scared.... 2 weeks ago the place was charging me 114 to ship to my house and 198 for the hood.........I just bought it friday for 177 (due to email coupon) and they charged me 5.58 to ship from cali, this sounds like one of those deals thats too good to be true. They said it should be here by 10/31 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 17 2008, 06:27 PM~11896313
> *Wassup homie?
> *


was sup bigg dawg, Im still lookin, are you near Miami?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2008, 07:44 AM~11915822
> *Im scared.... 2 weeks ago the place was charging me 114 to ship to my house and 198 for the hood.........I just bought it friday for 177 (due to email coupon) and they charged me 5.58 to ship from cali, this sounds like one of those deals thats too good to be true. They said it should be here by 10/31  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2008, 05:56 AM~11915593
> *no, I called them and said that it was on its way to classic's shop :angry:
> I hope its in 2 pieces and with 1000 dents in it :rant:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sneaky ass tommy :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2008, 08:44 AM~11915822
> *Im scared.... 2 weeks ago the place was charging me 114 to ship to my house and 198 for the hood.........I just bought it friday for 177 (due to email coupon) and they charged me 5.58 to ship from cali, this sounds like one of those deals thats too good to be true. They said it should be here by 10/31  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


that is some scarry shit they gonna send you a fucked up hood ,i would call them and offer to pay full price just to make sure they dont stick tommy with the shitty hood :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 10:14 AM~11916165
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sneaky ass tommy  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 you cant turn your back on him


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WAZ UP LOKO ? HOW THE RIDE ?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2008, 11:08 AM~11916571
> * WAZ UP LOKO ? HOW THE RIDE ?
> *


im LOCO he's KAKA :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2008, 10:53 AM~11916423
> *x2 you cant turn your back on him
> *


no shit,turn your back and he'll stick ya with his thingy :thumbsdown: NO means NO! :angry:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 07:10 AM~11916591
> *im LOCO he's KAKA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 20 2008, 09:14 AM~11916165-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: sneaky ass tommy  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 09:53 AM~11916423
> *x2 you cant turn your back on him
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 10:12 AM~11916605
> *no shit,turn your back and he'll stick ya with his thingy :thumbsdown: NO means NO! :angry:
> *


here i cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum, ready or not


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 11:10 AM~11916591
> *im LOCO he's KAKA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Oct 20 2008, 11:42 AM~11916874-->
> 
> 
> 
> here i cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum, ready or not
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2008, 11:57 AM~11917003
> *
> *


cheer up classic has sumting for ya


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2008, 11:14 AM~11916617
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 01:56 PM~11918741
> *cheer up classic has sumting for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look how happy homie kakalak is













:barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 20 2008, 03:00 PM~11918780
> *look how happy homie kakalak is
> :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

just went to the junk yard and got some lift support pieces from some cars for my hood


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2008, 05:20 PM~11920733
> *just went to the junk yard and got some lift support pieces from some cars for my hood
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 20 2008, 03:00 PM~11918780
> *look how happy homie kakalak is
> :barf:
> *


 :yes: i see his joy!


----------



## MAAANDO

Hola KAKA :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 20 2008, 08:05 PM~11921932
> *Hola KAKA :wave: :biggrin:
> *


no mames :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 20 2008, 08:05 PM~11921932
> *Hola KAKA :wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 08:12 PM~11922048
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wassup Bossman??? :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Oct 20 2008, 05:05 PM~11921932-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hola KAKA :wave: :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2008, 05:12 PM~11922046
> *no mames :0
> *


a chingao ablan spanol MAAANDO & kakalak :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 20 2008, 09:24 PM~11923095
> *a chingao ablan spanol  MAAANDO & kakalak  :cheesy:
> *


Damnit payaso, Im CUBAN!!!! Ofcourse I does. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 20 2008, 08:19 PM~11922144
> *Wassup Bossman??? :wave:
> *


just getting a kick out layitlow latley,crazy fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2008, 08:08 AM~11915733
> *Thanks bigg dawg, that starburst car is bad azz X99999999999999999  :biggrin:
> *


  an its coming outa canada,, :0 :biggrin: who knew the igloo ppl could do so much.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 20 2008, 09:24 PM~11923095
> *a chingao ablan spanol  MAAANDO & kakalak  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Oct 21 2008, 06:06 AM~11926890
> * an its coming outa canada,, :0  :biggrin: who knew the igloo ppl could do so much.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


definitly putting canada on the map :biggrin: ......................Now if you guys can do something about the shipping costs  that shit is rediculis (spellcheck) :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2008, 07:04 AM~11926976
> *definitly putting canada on the map :biggrin: ......................Now if you guys can do something about the shipping costs  that shit is rediculis (spellcheck) :cheesy:
> *


Its ok LAK.... when you are on layitlow, its ok to misspell words


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 21 2008, 07:21 AM~11927012
> *Its ok LAK.... when you are on layitlow, its ok to misspell words
> *


Thanks homie.....I felt bad about not spelling that right  




on a better note.....My hood the left the LAX at 5:00pm yesterday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

took these off of 2 different cars yesterday









Going to be getting rid of these









Took of the clip that held the og spring and put the new clip in


























Have to cut the piece to fit on the hinge and I'll have one 
of my M brothers :0 to weld it on. The fender has to be trimmed
also to make rooom for the shock travel


----------



## MAAANDO

Gettin it DONE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

With the hinge all the way down, I measured the closed length in which I'll need










And with the hood open at the same angle as the original stock spring, this will be my max for shock length




























Im going to stop by advance auto today to see which shock will fit the best


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 21 2008, 07:47 AM~11927057
> *Gettin it DONE!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


trying to......I could of been rollin but I want a custom car so it takes time


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

did you try to swap the hinges for some from a regal ,maybe that would be near direct fit :dunno:


----------



## Guest

:cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 21 2008, 09:58 AM~11927461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


i knew i would find that pic in this topic :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2008, 07:44 AM~11927048
> *took these off of 2 different cars yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be getting rid of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took of the clip that held the og spring and put the new clip in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to cut the piece to fit on the hinge and I'll have one
> of my M brothers :0 to weld it on. The fender has to be trimmed
> also to make rooom for the shock travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2008, 07:50 AM~11927062
> *With the hinge all the way down, I measured the closed length in which I'll need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with the hood open at the same angle as the original stock spring, this will be my max for shock length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to stop by advance auto today to see which shock will fit the best
> *


just went by there, got one and I'll try it tonight


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 21 2008, 09:58 AM~11927461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: I just got a chubby :happysad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 21 2008, 08:58 AM~11927461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 21 2008, 11:44 AM~11928158
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how did I know you were going to qoute that post :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Shipper: Consignee: 
US AUTO PARTS 
17150 MARGAY AVE. 

CARSON CA90746

KISSIMMEE ,FL347465115 
4079999999

Ship Ref #: Cons Ref #: 
4441015 4441015 


Total Pieces Total Weight Service Origin Destination 
1 75 GS LAX MCO 


Pieces Description Weight Length Width Height 
1 CAR PARTS 75 1 1 1 
0 0 0 0 0 
0 0 0 0 0 
0 0 0 0 0 
0 0 0 0 0 
0 0 0 0 0 


Ship Date POD Date 
20081017 0 - 0 


Tracking Notes: 
10/20/[email protected] DEPARTED AGS LAX 10/20/2008 15:16 PT RIVERA 





:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

:0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 21 2008, 04:09 PM~11930767
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Oct 21 2008, 04:20 PM~11930767-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 04:20 PM~11930890
> *:0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 21 2008, 04:20 PM~11930891
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

YOU DOIN A WHOLE FRAME OFF ON THIS RIDE???


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 21 2008, 07:13 PM~11932521
> *YOU DOIN A WHOLE FRAME OFF ON THIS RIDE???
> *


no but I should be since Im tearin it down


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2008, 06:26 AM~11937561
> *no but I should be since Im tearin it down
> *


yes you should


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 22 2008, 07:32 AM~11937620
> *yes you should
> *


yeah but then I wont be riding for another year or more......


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2008, 07:35 AM~11937623
> *yeah but then I wont be riding for another year or more......
> *


Que vuelta? If you do frame off then you and I can take the cars out at the same time.  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 21 2008, 08:58 AM~11927461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2008, 06:35 AM~11937623
> *yeah but then I wont be riding for another year or more......
> *


SLACKIN...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:02 AM~11937664
> *Que vuelta? If you do frame off then you and I can take the cars out at the same time.  :biggrin:
> *


Man if I had a 68 imp or something like that, I would do a frame off, but the cutty is just going to be a toy untill then.


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2008, 07:39 AM~11937769
> *Man if I had a 68 imp or something like that, I would do a frame off, but the cutty is just going to be a toy untill then.
> *


I'M SURE THAT'S WHAT GLENN SAID ABOUT MINE :dunno:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2008, 08:39 AM~11937769
> *Man if I had a 68 imp or something like that, I would do a frame off, but the cutty is just going to be a toy untill then.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well got the shock, its not as long as I wanted but it will do. 










Trimmed of the tab, and after hooking everthing up, it looks as if the lip will have to go to





















Well here it is, up and down



































Cut the extra length from the bracket and am going to swing by The RAC shop to get it welded.......Tommy (classic customs) said he couldnt do it cause his amigos were caught up by La migra :0 :0 






















After buying one of the shocks at advanced auto at 26 bucks, I found out that pep boys has them to for 14 :uh: So Im taken it back today and will pick up 2 of them from the boys (no ****) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 22 2008, 08:53 AM~11937801
> *:uh:
> *


Que joto :0 :0 Im waiting for Wicked Customs to get hard up (no ****) :0 for money and then I'll scoop it up :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2008, 08:13 AM~11937872
> *Well got the shock, its not as long as I wanted but it will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimmed of the tab, and after hooking everthing up, it looks as if the lip will have to go to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here it is, up and down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the extra length from the bracket and am going to swing by The RAC shop to get it welded.......Tommy (classic customs) said he couldnt do it cause his amigos were caught up by La migra :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After buying one of the shocks at advanced auto at 26 bucks, I found out that pep boys has them to for 14 :uh:  So Im taken it back today and will pick up 2 of them from the boys (no ****) :0  :biggrin:
> *



looks good.















i lost all my amigos


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 22 2008, 11:50 AM~11938903
> *looks good.
> i lost all my amigos
> *


thanks big dogg, and dont sweat the amigos, I got some I'll ship you some, just pm your address, I forgot it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2008, 07:04 AM~11926976
> *definitly putting canada on the map :biggrin: ......................Now if you guys can do something about the shipping costs  that shit is rediculis (spellcheck) :cheesy:
> *


truss me if we could we would..the boarder an our gov rape us on shipping ,  buildin a lowrider of quality is double what it is in the usa :0 i got 20gz in my 83 fleetwood a i havent even touched it bein 50% done but its the only fully 90d ,frameswapped 5.7.digi,dash ,5th wheel ,moonroof bitch out here :biggrin: only thing i ned to complete the 90s is the seatbelt conversion an thats jus too much of a hasel  an one day she'll be M material hopefully


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Oct 22 2008, 06:00 PM~11942328
> *truss me if we could we would..the boarder an our gov rape us on shipping ,  buildin a lowrider of quality is double what it is in the usa  :0 i got 20gz in my 83 fleetwood a i havent even touched it bein 50% done but its the only fully 90d ,frameswapped 5.7.digi,dash ,5th wheel ,moonroof bitch out here :biggrin: only thing i ned to complete the 90s is the seatbelt conversion an thats jus too much of a hasel   an one day she'll be M material hopefully
> *


for sure homie, sounds like your well on your way to being my M brother :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2008, 12:16 PM~11939714
> *thanks big dogg, and dont sweat the amigos, I got some I'll ship you some, just pm your address, I forgot it :biggrin:
> *


pm sent... and make sure you poke holes in the box this time. that last batch was dead as hell


----------



## majikmike0118

lookin good kak dew werk son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

Cut the extra length from the bracket and am going to swing by The RAC shop to get it welded.......Tommy (classic customs) said he couldnt do it cause his amigos were caught up by La migra :0 :0 
IT NICE TO SEE YOU ARE GOING TO A GOOD WELDER.....  LOL


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 21 2008, 08:48 AM~11927226
> *did you try to swap the hinges for some from a regal ,maybe that would be near direct fit :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: im gonna pull a set out from my regal and compare to my cutlass spring loaded style


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 22 2008, 06:30 PM~11942731
> *pm sent... and make sure you poke holes in the box this time. that last batch was dead as hell
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2008, 07:35 AM~11937623
> *yeah but then I wont be riding for another year or more......
> *


buy/trade me something for mine... :0 

ohh yeh... you never answered why you didnt go with the regal stuff for the hood.


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2008, 06:16 PM~11942517
> *for sure homie, sounds like your well on your way to being my M brother :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:  gonna try homeboy gonna try.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Oct 22 2008, 06:30 PM~11942731-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent... and make sure you poke holes in the box this time. that last batch was dead as hell
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would of made it if you would of paid for overnight shipping, they would of been there the next day by 12:00pm  You cant poke holes because of the stench of beans and gaucomole (spellcheck) :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 07:30 PM~11943456
> *lookin good kak dew werk son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yessa massa :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Oct 22 2008, 08:27 PM~11944129
> *Cut the extra length from the bracket and am going to swing by The RAC shop to get it welded.......Tommy (classic customs) said he couldnt do it cause his amigos were caught up by La migra :0  :0
> IT NICE TO SEE YOU ARE GOING TO A GOOD WELDER.....  LOL
> *


Yeah that nikkah has got mad skills :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  And cheap too, Im talkin like mexican cheap :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 22 2008, 09:26 PM~11944814-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: im gonna pull a set out from my regal and compare to my cutlass spring loaded style
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the junk yard the other day when I got the pieces for the supports and looked at the regal's lift supports, and they didnt appear to work on the cutty hood unless you make the holes and secure the nuts behind the inner panel on the hood. Then you would have to beef up that area the same as where the hinge bolts are mounted. A bunch of patch work that isnt needed if you ask me.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-I Drag A55_@Oct 22 2008, 09:43 PM~11945081
> *buy/trade me something for mine...  :0
> 
> ohh yeh... you never answered why you didnt go with the regal stuff for the hood.
> *


My bad homie, I forgot that you asked that, but the reason is above, the hinges are the same but the spring hinge will not (without sheet metal fabrication) work with the cutty hood.......... sheit my cutty is the brougham, you think it should of came with the shocks :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 22 2008, 09:43 PM~11945081
> *buy/trade me something for mine...   :0
> 
> ohh yeh... you never answered why you didnt go with the regal stuff for the hood.
> *



I got to wait for you to get hard up (no ****) for money before I scoop it up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave: What it do KAK? (no ****) :roflmao:


----------



## majikmike0118

> Yessa massa :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :biggrin: atleast you know wassup!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

here it is welded, needs to be smoothed out. Im thinkin of chroming them


----------



## KAKALAK

> :wave: What it do KAK? (no ****) :roflmao:


Whats up (no ****) :biggrin: 



> Yessa massa :biggrin:
> :biggrin: atleast you know wassup!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> If you cant qoute right, I dont think I would want you painting my car :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/p :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## MAAANDO

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 23 2008, 07:53 AM~11949209
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I fkd up a qoute too :0 :0 :0 maybe its the server, I dont make mistakes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 23 2008, 06:47 AM~11949196
> *here it is welded, needs to be smoothed out. Im thinkin of chroming them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



baller :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 23 2008, 07:58 AM~11949221
> *baller  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 23 2008, 07:50 AM~11949202
> *Whats up (no ****) :biggrin:
> If you cant qoute right, I dont think I would want you painting my car :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/p :biggrin:
> *



thats not very ninja like :angry:


----------



## Guest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=3


:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 23 2008, 08:00 AM~11949224
> *thats not very ninja like :angry:
> *


I think it was the server


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 23 2008, 07:03 AM~11949229
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=3
> :0
> *


 :uh: damn i failed. i saved the wrong link somehow :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 23 2008, 08:06 AM~11949233
> *:uh:  damn i failed. i saved the wrong link somehow  :angry:
> *


well post the right one nikkah :biggrin: I checked your rotisserie build to, sheit is on fire :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 23 2008, 07:25 AM~11949160-->
> 
> 
> 
> My bad homie, I forgot that you asked that, but the reason is above, the hinges are the same but the spring hinge will not (without sheet metal fabrication) work with the cutty hood.......... sheit my cutty is the brougham, you think it should of came with the shocks :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... I didn't ask... someone else did but i was interested in the answer too.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 23 2008, 07:28 AM~11949166
> *I got to wait for you to get hard up (no ****) for money before I scoop it up :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wont happen... :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 23 2008, 02:14 PM~11951975
> *wont happen...  :biggrin:
> *


truth


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 23 2008, 01:14 PM~11951975
> *lol... I didn't ask... someone else did but i was interested in the answer too.
> wont happen...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 23 2008, 02:14 PM~11951975
> *wont happen...  :biggrin:
> *




:0  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Oct 23 2008, 02:17 PM~11952009
> *truth
> *


if your not going to help me steal that frame from him then stfu :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


































































j/p :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 23 2008, 02:33 PM~11952138
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

Tracking Notes: 
10/20/[email protected] DEPARTED AGS LAX 10/20/2008 15:16 PT RIVERA 
10/23/[email protected] ARRIVED AT HUB ATL 10/23/2008 06:11 ET COLVIN 
10/23/[email protected] DEPARTED HUB ATL 10/23/2008 15:13 ET COLVIN 




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

KAKALAK!! ARE YOU OK HOMIE!! i seen on the news were that short bus flipped over and i know you don't like wearing your helmet cause its hard to lick the window.

hit me up homie


----------



## MAAANDO

Dimelo KAKA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 23 2008, 07:57 PM~11955548
> *KAKALAK!! ARE YOU OK HOMIE!! i seen on the news were that short bus flipped over and i know you don't like wearing your helmet cause its hard to lick the window.
> 
> hit me up homie
> *


 :0 
oooh no i hope he's ok!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 24 2008, 06:38 AM~11959969
> *:0
> oooh no i hope he's ok!
> *


he always ttt's his topic EARLY i bet he is fkd up. poor little fellow


----------



## DUVAL

GOD'S SON IS IS PHOTOCHOPPED :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 23 2008, 07:57 PM~11955548
> *KAKALAK!! ARE YOU OK HOMIE!! i seen on the news were that short bus flipped over and i know you don't like wearing your helmet cause its hard to lick the window.
> 
> hit me up homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: licking the window bahahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Oct 23 2008, 10:12 PM~11956819-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dimelo KAKA!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Que?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 07:38 AM~11959969
> *:0
> oooh no i hope he's ok!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure am, just got bruised up a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by classic [email protected] 24 2008, 08:44 AM~11960106
> *he always ttt's his topic EARLY i bet he is fkd up. poor little fellow
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was busy licking my wounds
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 24 2008, 08:44 AM~11960107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOD'S SON IS IS PHOTOCHOPPED :biggrin:
> *


photochoppedowned :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Oct 24 2008, 09:32 AM~11960306
> *:biggrin:
> *


i take it you didnt see my reply to your post about a good welder :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

The BirdLady just called and said my hood just arrived :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 24 2008, 12:21 PM~11961702
> *The BirdLady just called and said my hood just arrived :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Tracking Notes: 
10/20/[email protected] DEPARTED AGS LAX 10/20/2008 15:16 PT RIVERA 
10/23/[email protected] ARRIVED AT HUB ATL 10/23/2008 06:11 ET COLVIN 
10/23/[email protected] DEPARTED HUB ATL 10/23/2008 15:13 ET COLVIN 
10/24/[email protected] ARRIVED AT HUB MCO 10/24/2008 07:38 ET BASS 
10/24/[email protected] ARRIVED AT AGS MCO 10/24/2008 07:46 ET RAY 
10/24/[email protected] STATUS: DELIVERED 
10/24/[email protected] POD WEB DELIVERED TO: CONSIGNEE 
10/24/[email protected] POD WEB ENTERED BY: STEVE 
10/24/[email protected] POD WEB PHONE: 
10/24/[email protected] POD WEB FAX: 
10/24/[email protected] POD WEB EMAIL: 


cant wait to get home :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 01:41 PM~11962597
> *
> *


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 24 2008, 02:18 PM~11962982
> *
> *


----------



## southGAcustoms

:scrutinize:




you said you got your hood....
:dunno:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2008, 03:26 AM~11937561
> *no but I should be since Im tearin it down
> *


TRU TRU THATS STRAIGHT, ALL I DID WITH MINE WAS ALL OF THE PRESSURE POINTS, NO NEED FOR A FULL WRAP IF IT AINT GONNA DO MUCH, BUT YEP MINE IS ON ITS WAY TO THE PAINT SHOP :cheesy:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 24 2008, 04:32 PM~11964602
> *TRU TRU THATS STRAIGHT, ALL I DID WITH MINE WAS ALL OF THE PRESSURE POINTS, NO NEED FOR A FULL WRAP IF IT AINT GONNA DO MUCH, BUT YEP MINE IS ON ITS WAY TO THE PAINT SHOP  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Oct 24 2008, 02:35 PM~11964611
> *
> *


????? ROLL BARS?????


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 24 2008, 04:36 PM~11964627
> *????? ROLL BARS?????
> *


EASY PULL UPS ??????


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave: what it do homie?


----------



## Guest

pictures of the hood that was damaged in shipping?????????????


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Oct 24 2008, 03:06 PM~11964876
> *EASY PULL UPS ??????
> *


HUGGIES????????????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by buffitout+Oct 24 2008, 06:06 PM~11964876-->
> 
> 
> 
> EASY PULL UPS ??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-863CANDYCADI_@Oct 24 2008, 09:26 PM~11966472
> *HUGGIES????????????
> *


depends  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 24 2008, 09:59 PM~11966703
> *depends   :biggrin:
> *


haha----------> depends for kaka :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

The only time I wear depends is when I'm 70 years old
Thats when I cant hold my shit within, so I shit on myself
Cause I'm so sick and tired of shitting on everybody else


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 10:40 PM~11967104
> *The only time I wear depends is when I'm 70 years old
> Thats when I cant hold my shit within, so I shit on myself
> Cause I'm so sick and tired of shitting on everybody else
> *


Wait........ so its not normal to shit yourself all the time? :uh: Im sad now.


----------



## buffitout

:banghead:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 24 2008, 05:29 PM~11964561
> *:scrutinize:
> you said you got your hood....
> :dunno:
> *


thats what I typed nikkha :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 10:40 PM~11967104
> *The only time I wear depends is when I'm 70 years old
> Thats when I cant hold my shit within, so I shit on myself
> Cause I'm so sick and tired of shitting on everybody else
> *


Qoutin a LiL Wayne huh....... Nut riding is not cool homie :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 24 2008, 08:35 PM~11966103
> *pictures of the hood that was damaged in shipping?????????????
> *


I take it you have recieved body parts in the mail before.........pictures of the damage Monday


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 25 2008, 09:12 AM~11969487
> *thats what I typed nikkha :biggrin:
> *


post the pics fool......


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Oct 24 2008, 10:30 PM~11967566-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wait........ so its not normal to shit yourself all the time?  :uh:  Im sad now.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well it ant normal. but it sure is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 08:13 AM~11969494
> *Qoutin a LiL Wayne huh....... Nut riding is not cool homie :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he stole that shit from me
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 25 2008, 08:15 AM~11969496
> *I take it you have recieved body parts in the mail before.........pictures of the damage Monday
> *


only once my little homie......


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 24 2008, 04:36 PM~11964627
> *????? ROLL BARS?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 24 2008, 10:01 PM~11966709
> *haha----------> depends for kaka :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


no mames cabrone :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I just met up with Jason so that he can work his magic, pics when available :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

heres the scrolling












its going to look Johnny Blaze :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lyfaluxury

ttt


----------



## Lyfaluxury

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MAAANDO

TTMT for my homie from the N muthufukin C. What it do KAKA!!!! :biggrin: I got some shit up my sleeve for the 64!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 26 2008, 08:25 PM~11978328
> *TTMT for my homie from the N muthufukin C. What it do KAKA!!!! :biggrin: I got some shit up my sleeve for the 64!!!!
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Lyfaluxury+Oct 25 2008, 03:35 PM~11971092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lyfaluxury_@Oct 25 2008, 03:35 PM~11971099
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


whats good homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Oct 26 2008, 08:25 PM~11978328-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTMT for my homie from the N muthufukin C. What it do KAKA!!!! :biggrin: I got some shit up my sleeve for the 64!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agh sheit :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 26 2008, 09:20 PM~11978768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

well It arrived on friday, without a scratch on the box :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Here it is out of the box :0


----------



## KAKALAK

now for the dented spot, it is wide but can be fixed, Currently Im waiting on the place to determine wether or not I will have to send it back in or they will just give me a refund, I am not going to send it back, my luck if I did they say they were out of stock and then Id be sheit out of luck  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 07:01 AM~11982200
> *Here it is out of the box :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: NICE


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks


----------



## KAKALAK

back to tha top :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 26 2008, 08:20 PM~11978768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: KAKALAK HAS JESUS ..I DON'T THINK HE DRINKS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 27 2008, 01:00 PM~11983656
> *:uh: KAKALAK HAS ME ON HIS NUTTS ..I DO ALL THE DRINKING
> *


:wow:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 12:12 PM~11983762
> *:wow:
> *


 :thumbsdown: NONDRINKERS ARE PUSSYS :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 27 2008, 01:18 PM~11983813
> *:thumbsdown: NONDRINKERS ARE PUSSYS  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 12:19 PM~11983831
> *:yessad:
> *


 :uh: U DON;T DRINK AT ALL.. Y EVERYONE DRINKS


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 27 2008, 01:18 PM~11983813
> *:thumbsdown: NONDRINKERS ARE PUSSYS  :biggrin:
> *


  i smokes like a chimeny though :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn,thats bad bro


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 03:02 PM~11984764
> * i smokes like a chimeny though :biggrin:
> *


x2 :420:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 03:04 PM~11984781
> *damn,thats bad bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I can get most of it out with a dolly and hammer, the edges may need a skim coat of filler, damn after market hoods :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 27 2008, 07:58 AM~11982198-->
> 
> 
> 
> well It arrived on friday, without a scratch on the box :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 08:01 AM~11982200
> *Here it is out of the box :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 08:05 AM~11982207
> *now for the dented spot, it is wide but can be fixed, Currently Im waiting on the place to determine wether or not I will have to send it back in or they will just give me a refund, I am not going to send it back, my luck if I did they say they were out of stock and then Id be sheit out of luck
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new page


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 02:31 PM~11984974
> *new page
> *


NEW HOOD CAME WITH A DENT WTF :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 27 2008, 03:52 PM~11985119
> *NEW HOOD CAME WITH A DENT WTF  :angry:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 02:53 PM~11985126
> *x2 :angry:
> *


LETS SHIFT ALT DELETE THEM FROM EARF :biggrin: YA I SAID EARF :angry:


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave: sux abt the hood homie.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 27 2008, 04:36 PM~11985520
> *:wave: sux abt the hood homie.
> *


not to upset about it, at least I got a hood thats not ate up with rust.......I swear these companies are cleaning house on their inventory, if it doesnt sale they are trashing it. Its hard to find parts for these cuttlass's


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 27 2008, 04:09 PM~11985266
> *LETS SHIFT ALT DELETE THEM FROM EARF  :biggrin: YA I SAID EARF :angry:
> *


 :0 I thought it was ctrl+alt+delete :dunno:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 03:45 PM~11985591
> *:0  I thought it was ctrl+alt+delete :dunno:
> *


OK THEN KILL THEM UR SLEF WISEGUY :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 27 2008, 04:59 PM~11985716
> *OK THEN KILL THEM UR SLEF WISEGUY  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 27 2008, 03:59 PM~11985716
> *OK THEN KILL THEM UR SLEF WISEGUY  :angry:
> *


teehee.

:uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 03:43 PM~11985581
> *not to upset about it, at least I got a hood thats not ate up with rust.......I swear these companies are cleaning house on their inventory, if it doesnt sale they are trashing it. Its hard to find parts for these cuttlass's
> *


your lucky man. i ordered a fender and trunk pan from hubbards... i couldnt hardly tell them apart by the time i got them..... fkn junk


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 27 2008, 07:49 PM~11987381
> *your lucky man. i ordered a fender and trunk pan from hubbards... i couldnt hardly tell them apart by the time i got them..... fkn junk
> *


damn that sucks , did they send you some more parts?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 06:56 PM~11987468
> *damn that sucks , did they send you some more parts?
> *


i drove six hours and made them swap it out. fkrs :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

HIJACK

east cost caddy for sale.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=SF&s=&f=5


sorry for the interruption


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 27 2008, 05:05 AM~11982207-->
> 
> 
> 
> now for the dented spot, it is wide but can be fixed, Currently Im waiting on the place to determine wether or not I will have to send it back in or they will just give me a refund, I am not going to send it back, my luck if I did they say they were out of stock and then Id be sheit out of luck
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: that suxxxx
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 27 2008, 10:00 AM~11983656
> *:uh: KAKALAK HAS JESUS ..I DON'T THINK HE DRINKS
> *


 :uh: he takes shots of man chowder for night caps...but never booze


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 27 2008, 08:02 PM~11987531
> *i drove six hours and made them swap it out. fkrs  :cheesy:
> *


MAKE SURE THEY GET THAT SHIT RIGHT!!!!.....THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT......KAKA JUST BENDS OVER AND ASKS DO THEY NEED SOME VAAAASOLINE :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 09:17 PM~11988459
> *MAKE SURE THEY GET THAT SHIT RIGHT!!!!.....THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT......KAKA JUST BENDS OVER AND ASKS DO THEY NEED SOME VAAAASOLINE :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

That dent shit sucks! But the etching looks really good!


----------



## BABYBOY78

looking good, keep up the good work


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 06:11 AM~11992412
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Thats pimp bro!!!! I like that shit!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 28 2008, 07:39 AM~11992496
> * Thats pimp bro!!!! I like that shit!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, I'm really impressed with Jason's work and attention to detail


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 07:41 AM~11992500
> *thanks homie, I'm really impressed with Jason's work and attention to detail
> *


I wasn't into the etching thing but I think you made me want to etch my car!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 27 2008, 08:02 PM~11987531
> *i drove six hours and made them swap it out. fkrs  :cheesy:
> *


they should of gave you something else to for your time and gas


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Oct 27 2008, 08:20 PM~11987715-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: that suxxxx
> :uh: he takes shots of man chowder for night caps...but never booze
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in your dreams homie :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 09:17 PM~11988459
> *MAKE SURE THEY GET THAT SHIT RIGHT!!!!.....THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT......KAKA JUST BENDS OVER AND ASKS DO THEY NEED SOME VAAAASOLINE :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rant:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SKEETER_@Oct 27 2008, 09:24 PM~11988553
> *lol
> *


:rant:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

yeah that glass is gonna look good with a plaque up in there,now do work homie


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 06:11 AM~11992412
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn.....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 28 2008, 07:44 AM~11992505
> *I wasn't into the etching thing but I think you made me want to etch my car!!!
> *


I just never thought about it, untill seeing it more and more than I seen the "Starburst" caddy and thats when I got hooked. But if you want jet at my link in my signature, damn good work and prices are niiice


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 28 2008, 08:22 AM~11992588
> *yeah that glass is gonna look good with a plaque up in there,now do work homie
> *


for sure


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 28 2008, 08:24 AM~11992594
> *Damn.....
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, UaintROLnLOW
:wave:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 08:29 AM~11992607
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KAKALAK, UaintROLnLOW
> :wave:
> *


WuD Up!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 28 2008, 08:29 AM~11992609
> *WuD Up!
> *


just working homie, trying to make you some money :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 05:08 AM~11992406
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit I like that bro...Very nice when it is subtle like that...Classy!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 28 2008, 10:08 AM~11992957
> *oh shit I like that bro...Very nice when it is subtle like that...Classy!!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 28 2008, 08:29 AM~11992609
> *WuD Up!
> *


I thought you were going to clean off the table lmao :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 05:08 AM~11992406
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE BRO


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 10:18 AM~11993041
> *I thought you were going to clean off the table lmao :biggrin:
> *


Fuck it! :cheesy: I made it work


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 03:11 AM~11992412
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IVE BEEN MEANING TO ASK YOU, WH IS DOIN YOUR ETCHING, MIGHT GET TEMPTED ON DOIN SOME TO MY GLASS SINCE ITS ALREADY OUT , LOOKS NICE


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

I JUST LOOKED UP AND ANSWERED MY OWN QUESTION, THANKS


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 28 2008, 11:28 AM~11993606
> *IVE BEEN MEANING TO ASK YOU, WH IS DOIN YOUR ETCHING, MIGHT GET TEMPTED ON DOIN SOME TO MY GLASS SINCE ITS ALREADY OUT , LOOKS NICE
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 28 2008, 08:29 AM~11993622
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS YOUR $$$$$$ ON SOMETHING LIKE WHAT KAKA IS GETTIN BUT VERY DIFFERENT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 28 2008, 11:31 AM~11993641
> *WHATS YOUR $$$$$$ ON SOMETHING LIKE WHAT KAKA IS GETTIN BUT VERY DIFFERENT  :biggrin:
> *


niiice bro, and dont you live around lakeland? cause hes close to that area


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 28 2008, 11:29 AM~11993622
> *:wave:
> *


I see what you mean about word of mouth  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 09:07 AM~11994006
> *niiice bro, and dont you live around lakeland? cause hes close to that area
> *


YEA ABOUT 30-45 MINUTES AWAY


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:biggrin: Looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

Whats up KAKALAK,

just a quick question, i see you bought a after market replacement hood, dose that complany make hoods and or other parts your your car and regals?? and do you have a link or website for the?? thanks for any info.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

sup fool, etching looks nice........that sux bout the hood whered u order it from? if its up this way ill take it to them and pick up another


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 28 2008, 01:13 PM~11995162
> *Whats up KAKALAK,
> 
> just a quick question, i see you bought a after market replacement hood, dose that complany make hoods and or other parts your your car and regals?? and do you have a link or website for the?? thanks for any info.
> *



Shipper: Consignee: 
US AUTO PARTS 
17150 MARGAY AVE. 

CARSON CA90746


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 28 2008, 02:13 PM~11995162
> *Whats up KAKALAK,
> 
> just a quick question, i see you bought a after market replacement hood, dose that complany make hoods and or other parts your your car and regals?? and do you have a link or website for the?? thanks for any info.
> *


pmsent


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 02:18 PM~11995210
> *Shipper: Consignee:
> US AUTO PARTS
> 17150 MARGAY AVE.
> 
> CARSON CA90746
> *


I thought you were gone lmao....I tried to send a pm reply back too yah and it said you did not have acess...... box must of been full :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 01:21 PM~11995223
> *I thought you were gone lmao....I tried to send a pm reply back too yah and it said you did not have acess...... box must of been full :biggrin:
> *





> *I had a request to delete your username (classic customs) on LayItLow.com. I just wanted to confirm that you want the account deleted. Once deleted, it can’t be undone.*



i guess its going to take a little bit


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 28 2008, 02:16 PM~11995192
> *sup fool, etching looks nice........that sux bout the hood whered u order it from? if its up this way ill take it to them and pick up another
> *


Damn homie thanks alot, yeah its in cali homie I'll drop off the hood tonight :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I tell yah, their aint no brother like a "M" brother :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 02:22 PM~11995234
> *i guess its going to take a little bit
> 
> *


As long as you are prepared to walk down the hall of shame.........Your deletion from the matrix will spread like plague, and everyone will be told that I owned you and that is why you are no more :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 02:23 PM~11995236
> *Damn homie thanks alot, yeah its in cali homie I'll drop off the hood tonight :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I tell yah, their aint no brother like a "M" brother :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hold on now i aint goin to cali till nov. but hell u can drop it off in duval tonight its in better shape then my boys and he could use it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: KAKALAK, J-VO, Olds_racer, Coast 2 Coast


Whats up fella's :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 28 2008, 02:26 PM~11995256
> *hold on now i aint goin to cali till nov. but hell u can drop it off in duval tonight its in better shape then my boys and he could use it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just playin with yah (no ****) :0 Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Oct 27 2008, 10:21 PM~11989146
> *That dent shit sucks! But the etching looks really good!
> *


thanks, but it is jason who I owe the praise too :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 01:25 PM~11995251
> *As long as you are prepared to walk down the hall of shame.........Your deletion from the matrix will spread like plague, and everyone will be told that I owned you and that is why you are no more :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :cheesy: kakaslackowned :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 10 2008, 07:07 AM~11828970-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well they are both finished :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Turned out niiiiiiiice :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 06:08 AM~11992406
> * :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 06:11 AM~11992412
> * :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to tha new page


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 01:34 PM~11995308
> *:0    :cheesy:  kakaslackowned  :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP CLASSIC..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 28 2008, 01:36 PM~11995323
> *WHAT UP CLASSIC..
> *


just checkin out this badass build up.... hows duval doing


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 01:37 PM~11995334
> *just checkin out this badass build up....  hows duval doing
> *


CAN;T COMPLAIN....I GOT RID OF THE TREY SO NOW ITS TIME TO START FRESH AND ALL OVER AGAIN :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 02:34 PM~11995308
> *:0    :cheesy:  kakaslackowned  :cheesy:
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 28 2008, 02:39 PM~11995345
> *CAN;T COMPLAIN....I GOT RID OF THE TREY SO NOW ITS TIME TO START FRESH AND ALL OVER AGAIN :angry:
> *


are you trading it for the monte


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 01:41 PM~11995365
> *are you trading it for the BAD ASS MONTE
> *


FIXED :biggrin: STOP TELLING EVERYONE ONLY HALF THE WORLD KNOWS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 28 2008, 02:47 PM~11995412
> *FIXED  :biggrin: STOP TELLING EVERYONE ONLY HALF THE WORLD KNOWS
> *


thats what I ment


----------



## Scrapin63

:wave: get to work homie no cpu time for u :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Oct 28 2008, 02:54 PM~11995472
> *:wave: get to work homie no cpu time for u :biggrin:
> *


99.5% of the time when Im on here I am not near my garage, but If I could take a week off from work I think I could have it ready for paint


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 01:54 PM~11995471
> *thats what I ment
> *


LIES


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 28 2008, 02:58 PM~11995499
> *TRUTH
> *


fixed :wave:


----------



## BlueBerry

New pics Immediately !!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 28 2008, 03:33 PM~11995772
> *New pics Immediately !!!!!!!
> *


hot off the press


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 12:44 PM~11995896
> *hot off the press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 thats pretty flossy


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 28 2008, 04:06 PM~11996074
> *:0  :0  :0 thats pretty flossy
> *


thanks homie


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

to tha new page :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

THAT SHIT IS LOOKIN OFF THE HOOK


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 28 2008, 02:18 PM~11995210
> *Shipper: Consignee:
> US AUTO PARTS
> 17150 MARGAY AVE.
> 
> CARSON CA90746
> *


thanks for the info homie,

i was looking for some parts for my Home boys car that Mike (majikmike from the treasure coast) is finishing up painting. im an impala man myself but love them g-bodies too.

Nice etching by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 23 2008, 07:50 AM~11949202-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up (no ****) :biggrin:
> If you cant qoute right, I dont think I would want you painting my car :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/p :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 23 2008, 07:54 AM~11949211
> *I fkd up a qoute too :0  :0  :0 maybe its the server, I dont make mistakes :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MAYBE I DONT WANT TO PAINT A CAR FOR A JB JEDI!!!!!! J/K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 06:17 PM~11997415
> *to tha new page :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

agh sheit someone just got internet in the neighbor hood :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Oct 28 2008, 07:42 PM~11998271
> *NICE HOMIE
> *


thanks holmes


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 28 2008, 06:56 PM~11997807
> *MAYBE I DONT WANT TO PAINT A CAR FOR A JB JEDI!!!!!! J/K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn homie those were like so last week :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 09:17 PM~11999216
> *Damn homie those were like so last week :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yes: Late ass nikkah!!!


----------



## KC RYDA

Hey nice work on the windows . :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE+Oct 28 2008, 06:26 PM~11997521-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT SHIT IS LOOKIN OFF THE HOOK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie, just another to set my car apart from the rest
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 06:51 PM~11997761
> *thanks for the info homie,
> 
> i was looking for some parts for my Home boys car that Mike (majikmike from the treasure coast) is finishing up painting. im an impala man myself but love them g-bodies too.
> 
> Nice etching by the way. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie, so thats your regal huh! Its looking good homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 06:56 PM~11997807
> *MAYBE I DONT WANT TO PAINT A CAR FOR A JB JEDI!!!!!! J/K!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fkr :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 07:42 PM~11998271
> *NICE HOMIE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks holmes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 09:25 PM~11999306
> *:0  :yes: Late ass nikkah!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-KC RYDA_@Oct 28 2008, 11:57 PM~12001102
> *Hey nice work on the windows .  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks cuz :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 28 2008, 03:33 PM~11995772
> *New pics Immediately !!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

I HOPE YOU BEEN WORKNG ON THE CAR STILL AND NOT JUST BUYING SHIT..... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 29 2008, 08:13 AM~12003243
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 07:17 AM~12003265
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 08:01 AM~12003206
> *I HOPE YOU BEEN WORKNG ON THE CAR STILL AND NOT JUST BUYING SHIT..... :biggrin:
> *


I aint had the time lately, between work, taking care of my glass, and the family gigs for this festive season. Im going to try to get that hood sprayed this weekend


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 29 2008, 08:13 AM~12003243
> *:uh:
> *


thanks


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 29 2008, 08:20 AM~12003275
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :happysad: :tongue:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 06:17 PM~11997415
> *to tha new page :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2008, 08:31 AM~12003320
> *I aint had the time lately, between work, taking care of my glass, and the family gigs for this festive season. Im going to try to get that hood sprayed this weekend
> *


i hear that,i been just hitting all the little shit to keep me busy .........just keep chipping away at it!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 08:59 AM~12003441
> *i hear that,i been just hitting all the little shit to keep me busy .........just keep chipping away at it!
> *


yeah man, by the time I get home at 7:00p and see the fam. its too late to start making noise


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2008, 08:01 AM~12003454
> *yeah man, by the time I get home at 7:00p and see the fam. its too late to start making noise
> *


X2 AND U GOT BABYS THAT ARE SLEEPING.. :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

I just got the email back from the Car Parts place, I kind of think this too good to be true :wow: :wow:
I'll see when it hits the bank, that would mean I got a hood for free :biggrin: 




Thank you for shopping with us, CHARLES J 

Your credit has been processed for your shipping charges, returned part(s), canceled order, or backordered part. 
Order ID: 5088752
Restock: -$0.00
Discount: -$17.71
Shipping: $5.50
Handling: $0.00
Tax: $0.00
Parts: $177.05
Credit Amount: $164.84
All credits are applied to the card you used to purchase the product(s). We do not have store credit. 
Please check your billing statement in approximately 3-4 business days. 
If you have any questions regarding the amount posted to your account, please e-mail the Customer Service Department. 




Thanks again for shopping with us.
[email protected]
www.usautoparts.net
"Your Discount Auto Parts Source"


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2008, 08:13 AM~12003514
> *I just got the email back from the Car Parts place, I kind of think this too good to be true :wow: :wow:
> I'll see when it hits the bank, that would mean I got a hood for free :biggrin:
> Thank you for shopping with us, CHARLES J
> 
> Your credit has been processed for your shipping charges, returned part(s), canceled order, or backordered part.
> Order ID: 5088752
> Restock: -$0.00
> Discount: -$17.71
> Shipping: $5.50
> Handling: $0.00
> Tax: $0.00
> Parts: $177.05
> Credit Amount: $164.84
> All credits are applied to the card you used to purchase the product(s). We do not have store credit.
> Please check your billing statement in approximately 3-4 business days.
> If you have any questions regarding the amount posted to your account, please e-mail the Customer Service Department.
> Thanks again for shopping with us.
> [email protected]
> www.usautoparts.net
> "Your Discount Auto Parts Source"
> *


PICS OR UR BULLSHITN


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 29 2008, 09:15 AM~12003526
> *PICS OR UR BULLSHITN
> *


I just paste'd the email homie, damn you needy bastard :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2008, 10:23 AM~12003933
> *I just paste'd the email homie, damn you needy bastard :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 10:24 AM~12003946
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2008, 09:23 AM~12003933
> *I just paste'd the email homie, damn you needy bastard :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 09:24 AM~12003946
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2008, 06:17 PM~11997415
> *to tha new page :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im jealous :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Just got another pic from the lab :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Oct 29 2008, 11:55 AM~12004657
> *Im jealous :biggrin:
> *


dont be homie, just get at jason and get you some :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

OH SHIT :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















































What y'all think?


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

damn it man, its lookin nice. i might just have to ride down there and drop some shit off


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 29 2008, 12:37 PM~12005114
> *damn it man, its lookin nice. i might just have to ride down there and drop some shit off
> *


That's what's up!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 29 2008, 12:32 PM~12005057
> *OH SHIT :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What y'all think?
> *


looks damn good, you are not to be reckoned with thats for sure :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Oct 29 2008, 12:37 PM~12005114
> *damn it man, its lookin nice. i might just have to ride down there and drop some shit off
> *


do it homie you wont regret it :biggrin: If you want I'll help you get it there


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

When you wanna pick em up bro.........?

Before I go get some insurance on these things


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 29 2008, 12:32 PM~12005057
> *OH SHIT :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What y'all think?
> *


new page


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 29 2008, 12:51 PM~12005239
> *When you wanna pick em up bro.........?
> 
> Before I go get some insurance on these things
> *


This weekend........Im kind of scared to put them in my house with my kids hno: :yessad:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2008, 12:55 PM~12005273
> *This weekend........Im kind of scared to put them in my house with my kids hno: :yessad:
> *


I feel ya!


----------



## DUVAL

IS THAT A NEW TRUCK U GOT HOMIE :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 29 2008, 01:00 PM~12005322
> *IS THAT A NEW TRUCK U GOT HOMIE :0
> *


ya, it's a burban 96


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Oct 29 2008, 12:56 PM~12005280
> *I feel ya!
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Groc006

> thanks homie, just another to set my car apart from the rest
> 
> *thanks homie, so thats your regal huh! Its looking good homie*
> 
> Naw thats my Home boy Mondo's Regal,
> Im an Impala man, but that Regal's gonna be tight Mike did a hell of a job on the paint.
> 
> Can't wait to see yours done a rollin.


----------



## KAKALAK

> thanks homie, just another to set my car apart from the rest
> 
> *thanks homie, so thats your regal huh! Its looking good homie*
> 
> Naw thats my Home boy Mondo's Regal,
> Im an Impala man, but that Regal's gonna be tight Mike did a hell of a job on the paint.
> 
> Can't wait to see yours done a rollin.
> 
> 
> 
> mondo's regal, does he have a buildup of it
Click to expand...


----------



## IN YA MOUF

that etching looks good homie..


----------



## LVdroe

t t t


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 29 2008, 04:49 PM~12007390
> *that etching looks good homie..
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Groc006

Naw Homie,

he donse not have a build up how about a few pics
this is what it started as chillin on My Back Yard









gettin painted









Layin some patterns









checkin out thr progress (majikmike inspecting his work)










Some Finger Prints patterns

















id post more but its your topic sorry if i went over board.


----------



## MAAANDO

Que Bolon LAK!!!! :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 29 2008, 06:27 PM~12008169
> *Que Bolon LAK!!!! :wave:
> *


check out the door windows homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 29 2008, 06:26 PM~12008157
> *Naw Homie,
> 
> he donse not have a build up how about a few pics
> this is what it started as chillin on My Back Yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gettin painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Layin some patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> checkin out thr progress (majikmike inspecting his work)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Finger Prints patterns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id post more but its your topic sorry if i went over board.
> *


nah homie, its motivation for me :biggrin: Looks good


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2008, 06:30 PM~12008204
> *check out the door windows homie
> *


I saw them this morning. TIGHT *****!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 28 2008, 09:25 PM~11999306
> *:0  :yes: Late ass nikkah!!!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im always a day late and a dollar short!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 29 2008, 07:57 PM~12008976
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im always a day late and a dollar short!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Hey Mike,

how do you like your picture all over LIL?? i know you seen it on here


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 29 2008, 07:57 PM~12008976
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im always a day late and a dollar short!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Dollar short my ass. Nikka with all them paint jobs you are doing you will be a million dollars richer!!! :uh:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 30 2008, 12:06 AM~12011492
> *Dollar short my ass. Nikka with all them paint jobs you are doing you will be a million dollars richer!!! :uh:
> *


x2 he needs to share the money with the needy, cause I need my car painted but have no money  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 05:38 AM~12013169
> *x2 he needs to share the money with the needy, cause I need my car painted but have no money   :biggrin:
> *


go work on the car


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 09:14 AM~12013515
> *go work on the car
> *


cant Im at work :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 09:16 AM~12013525
> *cant Im at work :angry:
> *


then close your eyes and pretend,invision the work being completed..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 09:17 AM~12013532
> *then close your eyes and pretend,invision the work being completed..
> *


believe me......my mind is always thinkin of my car :biggrin: My wife says I have a sickness


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 09:19 AM~12013543
> *believe me......my mind is always thinkin of my car :biggrin:  My wife says I have a sickness
> *


make sure wifey gets tested for the "sickness" too :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 08:19 AM~12013543
> *believe me......my mind is always thinkin of my car :biggrin:  My wife says I have a sickness
> *


CO-SIGNED WHAT WIFEY SAID :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2008, 09:32 AM~12013618
> *make sure wifey gets tested for the "sickness" too :0
> *


oh she doesnt have it, she shows no signs of the lowriding bug













*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Oct 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12013889
> *:wave:
> *


wassup homie :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

Looking good :biggrin: The glass looks nice . :thumbsup: Tell the family hey !


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 30 2008, 11:40 AM~12014362
> *Looking good  :biggrin:    The glass looks nice .  :thumbsup:  Tell the family hey !
> *


thanks cuz, hows yours doin?


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 09:19 AM~12013543
> *believe me......my mind is always thinkin of my car :biggrin:  My wife says I have a sickness
> *


X2, just read my signature :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 30 2008, 12:57 PM~12015043
> *X2, just read my signature  :biggrin:
> *


yeah my wife would say "Your family" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 30 2008, 01:41 PM~12015417
> *:uh:
> *


for reals


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2008, 12:42 PM~12015428
> *for reals
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 30 2008, 01:47 PM~12015479
> *:0
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Str8crazy80




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Oct 30 2008, 04:24 PM~12016930
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

UM I SAY LESS TALK AND MORE WORK ON THE CUTTY, DONT MAKE ME BUST MINE OUT BEFORE YOURS :biggrin: 




















MINE IS READY FOR PAINT THIS WEEKEND, JAMS GET SPRAYED MAYBE SATURDAY OR SUNDAY :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 30 2008, 03:57 PM~12017170
> *UM I SAY LESS TALK AND MORE WORK ON THE CUTTY, DONT MAKE ME BUST MINE OUT BEFORE YOURS :biggrin:
> MINE IS READY FOR PAINT THIS WEEKEND, JAMS GET SPRAYED MAYBE SATURDAY OR SUNDAY :0
> *


LIES :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Oct 30 2008, 02:11 PM~12017300
> *LIES  :0
> *


I WONT BE SEEING THE CAR AS SOON AS HE STARTS DOIN HIS THING, IM ONLY CHECKIN IT OUT DURING THE BUILD, BUT AFTER HE IS READY TO SPRAY, IM OUT OF SITE TILL IT GETS DELIVIRED AT MY HOUSE SOMETIME NEXT WEEK :0 ILL HAVE PLENTY OF PICS ON MY BUILD TOPIC  



MY BAD KAKA, DONT MEAN TO TAKE AWAY FROM UR BUILD, ANYWAYS, MORE PICS FUCKER, QUIT SLACKIN


----------



## KC RYDA

:wave: How have u been ?


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

*ATTN ALL HOPPERS...
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE HAVING A HOP OFF @ THE DEC.6 TOYS FOR TOTS SHOW.
BUT ITS JUST NOT A HOPP OFF. NO HOLDS BAR, FOR THE FIRST TIME IN FLORIDA'S HISTORY ONE HOPPER, ONE CLUB OR INDIVIDUAL WILL HAVE THE BRAGGIN RIGHTS TO "KING OF FLA", U HEARD IT RIGHT! "KING OF FLA"...

GO BACK TO THE COUNTY,HOOD, CITY OR EVEN STATE YOU REPRESENT WITH $300.00 CASH , AND THE "KING OF FLA". AWARD.
** MIN. OF 8 HOPPERS NEED TO REG. FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS HOP OFF**
*** $20 FOR HOP, AND HOPPERS NEED TO PRE-REG BY NOV. 22, 2008*** *
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 30 2008, 05:29 PM~12017467
> *I WONT BE SEEING THE CAR AS SOON AS HE STARTS DOIN HIS THING, IM ONLY CHECKIN IT OUT DURING THE BUILD, BUT AFTER HE IS READY TO SPRAY, IM OUT OF SITE TILL IT GETS DELIVIRED AT MY HOUSE SOMETIME NEXT WEEK  :0  ILL HAVE PLENTY OF PICS ON MY BUILD TOPIC
> MY BAD KAKA, DONT MEAN TO TAKE AWAY FROM UR BUILD, ANYWAYS, MORE PICS  FUCKER, QUIT SLACKIN
> *


 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI+Oct 30 2008, 05:29 PM~12017467-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WONT BE SEEING THE CAR AS SOON AS HE STARTS DOIN HIS THING, IM ONLY CHECKIN IT OUT DURING THE BUILD, BUT AFTER HE IS READY TO SPRAY, IM OUT OF SITE TILL IT GETS DELIVIRED AT MY HOUSE SOMETIME NEXT WEEK  :0  ILL HAVE PLENTY OF PICS ON MY BUILD TOPIC
> MY BAD KAKA, DONT MEAN TO TAKE AWAY FROM UR BUILD, ANYWAYS, MORE PICS  FUCKER, QUIT SLACKIN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIAR!!!! :roflmao: Wassup CADI? How you been bro?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2008, 06:53 AM~12023244
> *:0
> *


Que bolon bro? Out of town so I wont be posting as much. All be safe this evening!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 31 2008, 07:30 AM~12023278
> *Que bolon bro? Out of town so I wont be posting as much. All be safe this evening!
> *


cool homie, be safe :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well got 165 back from the auto place, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Man the sunshines on a dogs azz some days :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Im going to try and get that hood coated this weekend but its going to be hecktic


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2008, 12:46 PM~12025465
> *Im going to try and get that hood coated this weekend but its going to be hecktic
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 30 2008, 04:57 PM~12017170
> *UM I SAY LESS TALK AND MORE WORK ON THE CUTTY, DONT MAKE ME BUST MINE OUT BEFORE YOURS :biggrin:
> MINE IS READY FOR PAINT THIS WEEKEND, JAMS GET SPRAYED MAYBE SATURDAY OR SUNDAY :0
> *


What that good ol' Lay it low saying????? "Pics or it didnt happen" :biggrin: 

I love that saying :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 31 2008, 02:46 PM~12025966
> *What that good ol' Lay it low saying????? "Pics or it didnt happen"  :biggrin:
> 
> I love that saying  :roflmao:
> *


me too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

I see u have been really busy on ur car. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 31 2008, 03:47 PM~12026547
> *I see u have been really busy on ur car. :biggrin:
> *


not as busy as I need to be, I think I need a good week and a half to get this thing ready for paint


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2008, 08:01 AM~11982200
> *Here it is out of the box :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 31 2008, 02:46 PM~12025966
> *What that good ol' Lay it low saying????? "Pics or it didnt happen"  :biggrin:
> 
> I love that saying  :roflmao:
> *


did you contact the company about parts for your car??


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Oct 31 2008, 04:30 AM~12023278-->
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!!!! :roflmao: Wassup CADI? How you been bro?
> Que bolon bro? Out of town so I wont be posting as much. All be safe this evening!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE, IM JUST CHILLIN TRYHIN TO DO THE DAMN THING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Groc006_@Oct 31 2008, 11:46 AM~12025966
> *What that good ol' Lay it low saying????? "Pics or it didnt happen"  :biggrin:
> 
> I love that saying  :roflmao:
> *


CHECK OUT MY BUILD TOPIC PICS N THERE AND MORE TO COME


----------



## Lyfaluxury

ttt


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

MERNIN


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Oct 31 2008, 07:53 PM~12028637
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE, IM JUST CHILLIN TRYHIN TO DO THE DAMN THING
> CHECK OUT MY BUILD TOPIC PICS N THERE AND MORE TO COME
> *


on my way homie!!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 1 2008, 07:34 AM~12032018
> *on my way homie!!
> *


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

TTT




































TTT















:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs




----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

:0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

MERNIN ANY NEW PICS????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 1 2008, 07:03 PM~12034566
> *
> *


Its addicting aint it?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Welcome back Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 2 2008, 11:02 AM~12038057
> *MERNIN ANY NEW PICS????
> *




Here you go, I have been sanded the hood, going to take it to a RAC :0 to get some minor tears fixed in the corners of it and then come back home and shoot it with epoxy!!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2008, 08:30 AM~12038153
> *Here you go, I have been sanded the hood, going to take it to a RAC :0  to get some minor tears fixed in the corners of it and then come back home and shoot it with epoxy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ILL BE HEADING OUT HERE IN A FEW TO THE SHOP CHECK OUT MY RIDE "MAYBE" HELP OUT A LIL :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

What up KAKA? Going to put in some work when I get home. Im gonna tear out the guts today! Lets see whats hiding under the rug. Im scared!!! hno:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2008, 11:30 AM~12038153
> *Here you go, I have been sanded the hood, going to take it to a RAC :0  to get some minor tears fixed in the corners of it and then come back home and shoot it with epoxy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE JOB :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 2 2008, 12:28 PM~12038484
> *  ILL BE HEADING OUT HERE IN A FEW TO THE SHOP CHECK OUT MY RIDE "MAYBE" HELP OUT A LIL  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I would half to do to get it cheaper  


> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Nov 2 2008, 12:33 PM~12038501-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up KAKA? Going to put in some work when I get home. Im gonna tear out the guts today! Lets see whats hiding under the rug. Im scared!!! hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im shakin too, and it aint even my car hno: hno:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG WHIT [email protected] 2 2008, 12:36 PM~12038517
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 2 2008, 12:39 PM~12038526
> *NICE JOB :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 SO YOU GOT THAT DENT OUT OF THE HOOD???


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres the dent, skim coat of filler should do it.










RAC Welding up the antenna hole

















Also touching up the corners











:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2008, 04:45 PM~12039761
> *Heres the dent, skim coat of filler should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAC Welding up the antenna hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also touching up the corners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

KAKALAK ..............I'AM YOUR FATHER......... :biggrin: 








LOL


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

WHATS HE WELDING WITH THE TIP IN THE HOLE LIKE THAT?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

HOODS COMING ALONG GOOD BRO.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 2 2008, 07:26 PM~12040562
> *HOODS COMING ALONG GOOD BRO.
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 2 2008, 06:33 PM~12040257
> *KAKALAK ..............I'AM YOUR FATHER......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

just picked up my windows :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2008, 09:55 AM~12038613
> *Thats what I would half to do to get it cheaper
> 
> *


WAT DO YOU MEAN????? AND IM REALLY CURIOUSE ON WHAT ALL YOU GONNA BE DOING TO THE CUTTY UNDIES, POWDER COATING, INTIRIOR, ETC. AND WHO IS DOIN YOUR GUTS???


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2008, 10:42 PM~12042091
> *just picked up my windows :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 2 2008, 07:24 PM~12040548
> *WHATS HE WELDING WITH THE TIP IN THE HOLE LIKE THAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 2 2008, 11:00 PM~12042248
> *WAT DO YOU MEAN????? AND IM REALLY CURIOUSE ON WHAT ALL YOU GONNA BE DOING TO THE CUTTY UNDIES, POWDER COATING, INTIRIOR, ETC. AND WHO IS DOIN YOUR GUTS???
> *


You were talkin about going to go see your car and maybe help, So I said I would have to do that so the price gets cheaper :cheesy: Tan interior, Chrome under carriage after a new frame. Thats all for now :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 2 2008, 11:41 PM~12042657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2008, 06:35 AM~12044705
> *:uh:
> *


dont know how to weld,check this out  
how to weld


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 08:13 AM~12044781
> *dont know how to weld,check this out
> how to weld
> *


:uh: Thats a great tutorial!!!! I have to use that one day!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 3 2008, 09:01 AM~12044841
> *:uh: Thats a great tutorial!!!! I have to use that one day!
> *


its pretty helpful,ive reffered to it many times


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 08:13 AM~12044781
> *dont know how to weld,check this out
> how to weld
> *


weld is his middle name


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 2 2008, 05:33 PM~12040257
> *KAKALAK ..............I'AM YOUR FATHER......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 3 2008, 12:29 PM~12045947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2008, 11:58 AM~12046208
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THEY FUCKED HIM UP ON THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 3 2008, 12:29 PM~12045947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:0 whos face is that,kaka?...


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 12:06 PM~12046282
> *:0 whos face is that,kaka?...
> *


A PEDO BY THE NAME GOD'S 2.......A WHITE BOY WITH A BIG MOUF..TALKS ALOT OF SHIT BUT HIDES BEHIND GOD TO TRY TO GET AWAY WITH IT... :nono:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 3 2008, 01:03 PM~12046261
> *THEY FUCKED HIM UP ON THAT ONE  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that one takes the cake!! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2008, 12:47 PM~12046583
> *yeah that one takes the cake!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 3 2008, 01:40 PM~12046522
> *A PEDO BY THE NAME GOD'S 2.......A WHITE BOY WITH A BIG MOUF..TALKS ALOT OF SHIT BUT HIDES BEHIND GOD TO TRY TO GET AWAY WITH IT... :nono:
> *


oooh that fruitcake ,he's annoying as hell with all those stupid ass topics.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 01:52 PM~12046629
> *oooh that fruitcake ,he's annoying as hell with all those stupid ass topics.
> *


:yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2008, 03:13 PM~12047367
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 01:26 PM~12048029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them shure are purdy lips


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 3 2008, 05:46 PM~12048806
> *them shure are purdy lips
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 03:26 PM~12048029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## buffitout

:420:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 3 2008, 05:59 PM~12048954
> *:420:
> *


 :0 pass dat sheit :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2008, 03:17 PM~12049166
> *:0 pass dat sheit :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :420:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2008, 05:17 PM~12049166
> *:0 pass dat sheit :biggrin:
> *


U DON'T SMOKE REMEMBER :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 3 2008, 05:27 PM~12049277
> *U DON'T SMOKE REMEMBER :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


POSER.


----------



## KC RYDA

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 12:06 PM~12046282
> *:0 whos face is that,kaka?...
> *


 Dude looks gay :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

I wish someone would pm me


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2008, 06:17 PM~12049843
> *I wish someone would pound my ass hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh:


----------



## Classic Customs

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2008, 03:38 AM~12044706
> *You were talkin about going to go see your car and maybe help, So I said I would have to do that so the price gets cheaper :cheesy: Tan interior, Chrome under carriage after a new frame. Thats all for now :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: WHEN I GO THEY DONT WANT ME TOUCHING THE CAR, SO I JUST TAKE PICS LOL BUT I ONLY GET TO GO 1-2 TIMES A WEEK, THIS IS THEIR 1ST WEEK WITH IT :cheesy: AND MUST BE NICE TO GET CHROME UNDIES, THAT WILL COME LATER ON WITH MINE, MY FUNDS ARE REALLY LOW :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 3 2008, 05:46 PM~12048806
> *them shure are purdy lips
> *


WATCH IT THERE SWEETSTUFF! :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2008, 05:54 PM~12048910
> *x2 :happysad:
> *


****!?! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 3 2008, 05:58 PM~12048941
> *:uh:
> *


IMA POKE YOUR DAMN ROLLED EYES THE FUCK OUT IF YOU KEEP IT UP


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 3 2008, 05:59 PM~12048954
> *:420:
> *


THOSE LOOK LIKE BLUEBERRY EYES :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2008, 06:17 PM~12049166
> *:0 pass dat sheit :biggrin:
> *


SCAVENGER SMOKER,ALWAYS TRYING TO SMOKE ERBODY ELSES SHIT,BUT DONT NEVER SPARK UP :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Nov 3 2008, 06:27 PM~12049277-->
> 
> 
> 
> U DON'T SMOKE REMEMBER :angry:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-buffitout_@Nov 3 2008, 06:29 PM~12049307
> *POSER.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 3 2008, 07:21 PM~12049886
> *:uh:I WISH I DIDNT POUND KAKA'S ASS SO HARD  *


 :0


----------



## Lyfaluxury

ttt


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 3 2008, 12:29 PM~12045947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


who the hell is that?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Nov 3 2008, 09:34 PM~12051110
> *who the hell is that?
> *


i dont think you really read this crap,just lookin at pics :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 3 2008, 08:19 PM~12050397
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: WHEN I GO THEY DONT WANT ME TOUCHING THE CAR, SO I JUST TAKE PICS LOL BUT I ONLY GET TO GO 1-2 TIMES A WEEK, THIS IS THEIR 1ST WEEK WITH IT  :cheesy:  AND MUST BE NICE TO GET CHROME UNDIES, THAT WILL COME LATER ON WITH MINE, MY FUNDS ARE REALLY LOW  :biggrin:
> *


chrome undies is in the future behind the paint, interior, and frame. It must be nice to have your car in a paint booth :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Nov 3 2008, 08:37 PM~12050551-->
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH IT THERE SWEETSTUFF! :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 08:39 PM~12050566
> *****!?! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 08:40 PM~12050584
> *IMA POKE YOUR DAMN ROLLED EYES THE FUCK OUT IF YOU KEEP IT UP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 08:41 PM~12050588
> *THOSE LOOK LIKE BLUEBERRY EYES :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 08:42 PM~12050609
> *SCAVENGER SMOKER,ALWAYS TRYING TO SMOKE ERBODY ELSES SHIT,BUT DONT NEVER SPARK UP :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 08:43 PM~12050628
> *:scrutinize:
> :yessad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 08:44 PM~12050637
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 08:49 PM~12050680
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 09:34 PM~12051110
> *who the hell is that?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gods son 2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 09:39 PM~12051170
> *i dont think you really read this crap,just lookin at pics :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## MAAANDO

:uh:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 07:44 PM~12050637
> *:0
> *


GAY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 4 2008, 09:30 AM~12055175
> *GAY
> *


x99999999999999999999 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 4 2008, 09:30 AM~12055175
> *GAY
> *


and yet you liked it,guess your just a freak huh?! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 09:38 AM~12055210
> *x99999999999999999999 :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


booooty hurtin now? :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 08:39 AM~12055217
> *and yet you liked it,guess your just a freak huh?! :biggrin:
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

:| :| :| :| :| :|











































































































































































































































































































































:barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 09:40 AM~12055218
> *booooty hurtin now? :biggrin:
> *


not as much as my eyes were from all that red in your trunk :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 07:40 PM~12050584
> *IMA POKE YOUR DAMN ROLLED EYES THE FUCK OUT IF YOU KEEP IT UP
> *


 :nono: THIS IS ROLLING EYES NEWB  

AND THIS IS WTF :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 4 2008, 10:13 AM~12055359
> *:nono: THIS IS ROLLING EYES NEWB
> 
> AND THIS IS WTF  :uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 4 2008, 10:13 AM~12055359
> *:nono: THIS IS ROLLING EYES NEWB
> 
> AND THIS IS WTF  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: haha ***** said newb,i havent been called that since 2003


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 09:42 AM~12055223
> *not as much as my eyes were from all that red in your trunk  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


oooooooh good one :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

MERNIN


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 10:25 AM~12055450
> *oooooooh good one :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I thought so :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 4 2008, 10:26 AM~12055451
> *MERNIN
> *


wussup homie? Shouldnt you change your signature :yes:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 08:13 AM~12055733
> *wussup homie? Shouldnt you change your signature :yes:
> *


I STILL DONT KNOW IF ITS GONNA BE OUT THIS YEAR SO TILL THEN, IM STILL OUT THE GAME :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 09:24 AM~12055443
> *:biggrin: haha ***** said newb,i havent been called that since 2003
> *


JUL OF 2006 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 4 2008, 12:09 PM~12056192
> *JUL OF 2006  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


go back and read the 2nd 2 last or the 1 before that


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 4 2008, 12:09 PM~12056192
> *JUL OF 2006  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


haha with this name.  ...and tech i been here since 2001 .theres a list of some of my former lil names in my topic...they kept banning me  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 02:48 PM~12057563
> *haha with this name.  ...and tech i been here since 2001 .theres a list of some of my former lil names in my topic...they kept banning me   :biggrin:
> *


I guess Gary doesnt like Gay People......I dont blame him :nosad: :barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 03:08 PM~12057748
> *I guess Gary doesnt like Gay People......I dont blame him :nosad: :barf:
> *


i dont think thats the case cuz your still here :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 03:38 PM~12058010
> *i dont think thats the case cuz your still here  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


you get this for biting off my crack :uh:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 02:08 PM~12057748
> *I guess Gary doesnt like Gay People......I dont blame him :nosad: :barf:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LVdroe

T T T


----------



## MAYHEM

make wiff more pix or your rolling garbage heap!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 4 2008, 05:31 PM~12059187
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


 :angry: go to your corner your in time out again! :twak:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 4 2008, 06:08 PM~12059581
> *make wiff more pix or your rolling garbage heap!!
> *


 :0 he played kaka


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 4 2008, 06:08 PM~12059581
> *make wiff more pix or your rolling garbage heap!!
> *


practice what you preach gods son 2, oh I forgot you aint got a car no more, just a moped, huh?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 06:25 PM~12059756
> *:0 he played kaka
> *


yeah picture that :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 05:04 PM~12060153
> *practice what you preach gods son 2, oh I forgot you aint got a car no more, just a moped, huh?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NOW THEM THERE ARE SOME CAT AND MOUSE WORDS :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

umm yeah...i read the same thing you did,he called yo shit a rolling garbage heap


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 07:21 PM~12060321
> *umm yeah...i read the same thing you did,he called yo shit a rolling garbage heap
> *


if I was the only one he picked on then I would take it personall, but Im not, hell just look at his thread


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 09:01 PM~12061342
> *if I was the only one he picked on then I would take it personall, but Im not, hell just look at his thread
> *


i know,i was just busting your iddy bitty little tiny balls bro :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

SHOULDNT YOU BE WORKIN ON A CUTTY????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 4 2008, 09:46 PM~12061870
> *SHOULDNT YOU BE WORKIN ON A CUTTY????
> *


you really expect him to work on it?.....if he did it might actually get done one day and then what would he do on layitlow? :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Hi ladies!!!! :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 4 2008, 09:57 PM~12062026
> *Hi ladies!!!! :wave:
> *


hey sweetstuff :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 09:58 PM~12062040
> *hey sweetstuff :biggrin:
> *


No ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 4 2008, 10:04 PM~12062130
> *No ****!!! :biggrin:
> *


  a lil? :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Where's KAKITA?!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 4 2008, 10:14 PM~12062281
> *Where's KAKITA?!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


probably sittin at home wishing he could get on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 10:15 PM~12062297
> *probably sittin at home wishing he could get on layitlow :biggrin:
> *


Why cant he get on?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 4 2008, 10:17 PM~12062336
> *Why cant he get on?
> *


yall kats are funny, my neighbor got wifi so I can get it while standing outside :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 09:55 PM~12061998
> *you really expect him to work on it?.....if he did it might actually get done one day and then what would he do on layitlow? :biggrin:
> *


no mames cabrone :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 10:28 PM~12062471
> *yall kats are funny, my neighbor got wifi so I can get it while standing outside :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna be out on Dec 6?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 4 2008, 10:28 PM~12062471-->
> 
> 
> 
> yall kats are funny, my neighbor got wifi so I can get it while standing outside :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2008, 10:29 PM~12062486
> *no mames cabrone :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

OFF THE FUCKING CHAIN....THERE KILLEN THIS NIKKUA


----------



## BlueBerry

DO WORK , DO WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 4 2008, 10:31 PM~12062514
> *you gonna be out on Dec 6?
> *


I'll be at the forfront of the show  Tell the hoppers to be there!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Nov 5 2008, 03:29 AM~12066888
> *DO WORK , DO WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yes sir :yessad:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2008, 06:41 AM~12067431
> *I'll be at the forfront of the show  Tell the hoppers to be there!!
> *


Make sure to pm me your number.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2008, 05:41 AM~12067431
> *I'll be at the forfront of the show  Tell the hoppers to be there!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Nov 5 2008, 09:28 AM~12067708-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-buffitout_@Nov 5 2008, 09:30 AM~12067718
> *:0
> *


we got the homie Jas makin something real nice for the King :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

A DOUBLE WHOPPER?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 5 2008, 09:33 AM~12067730
> *A DOUBLE WHOPPER?
> *


even better than one with cheese!!


----------



## buffitout

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 5 2008, 09:39 AM~12067765
> *:cheesy:
> *


you should come down


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2008, 08:42 AM~12067781
> *you should come down
> *


UR GETTING MOIST :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 5 2008, 10:02 AM~12067886
> *UR GETTING MOIST  :0
> *


:yes: just thinking about what the King is getting


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2008, 09:03 AM~12067897
> *:yes: just thinking about what the King is getting
> *


WTF IS THE KING :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 5 2008, 10:04 AM~12067905
> *WTF IS THE KING  :angry:
> *


The King of Florida :uh: :uh: Dec 6th, come on stay awake :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

whats up kakalak....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2008, 10:11 AM~12067950
> *whats up kakalak....
> *


Whats up homie, your car is lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2008, 08:12 AM~12067961
> *Whats up homie, your car is lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie... RE PAINT coming next :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 5 2008, 10:16 AM~12067995
> *thanks homie... RE PAINT coming next  :angry:
> *


Yeah that sucks.......A friend of mine found newspaper/cardboard behind his bondo :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2008, 09:08 AM~12067932
> *The King of Florida :uh:  :uh:  Dec 6th, come on stay awake :biggrin:
> *


ELVIS ????????????????????????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 5 2008, 02:21 PM~12070110
> *ELVIS ????????????????????????
> *


I give up   :angry:


----------



## KC RYDA

Were u at kakalak ? I see u r busy . Hope u r working on ur ride. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 5 2008, 05:14 PM~12071654
> *Were u at kakalak ?  I see u r busy . Hope u r working on ur ride.  :biggrin:
> *


I wish, Im at work right now


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 5 2008, 06:48 PM~12072422
> *:wave:
> *


que onda :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2008, 07:18 PM~12072678
> *que onda :biggrin:
> *


Chillin. Gettin ready for the hangout tonite.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 5 2008, 07:38 PM~12073429
> *Chillin. Gettin ready for the hangout tonite.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 5 2008, 08:38 PM~12073429
> *Chillin. Gettin ready for the hangout tonite.
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 6 2008, 08:50 AM~12078485
> *:wave:
> *


whats good homie?! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 10:58 AM~12078902
> *:angry:
> *


Who pissed in your Cereal? :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 11:54 AM~12079228
> *Who pissed in your Cereal? :dunno:
> *


i did.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 11:54 AM~12079228
> *Who pissed in your Cereal? :dunno:
> *


 it was me  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Nov 6 2008, 07:14 PM~12082838
> *i did.
> *


 :no:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 10:54 AM~12079228
> *Who pissed in your Cereal? :dunno:
> *


OBAMA :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 09:39 PM~12084199
> *OBAMA  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 09:39 PM~12084199
> *OBAMA  :0
> *


 :0 bama


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 08:55 PM~12084409
> *:0 bama
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 10:00 PM~12084460
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x2 on him and 4 for mccain :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 09:01 PM~12084488
> *x2 on him and 4 for mccain :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
> *


I VOTED FOR THE TRUNK MONKEY... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 6 2008, 10:09 PM~12084587
> *I VOTED FOR THE TRUNK MONKEY... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

McCain is suing for vote stealing. He is saying it was niggerrigged...... :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 6 2008, 11:03 PM~12085139
> *McCain is suing for vote stealing. He is saying it was niggerrigged...... :roflmao:
> *


grasping for straws huh? i could see if it was a close call, but Mccain was so far behind in the electoral votes.... Hes just being a sore loser :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 09:14 PM~12084643
> *
> *


TRUNKMONKEY.COM GO TO IT AND U'LL SEE WHAT I MEAN :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 7 2008, 10:30 AM~12088522
> *TRUNKMONKEY.COM GO TO IT AND U'LL SEE WHAT I MEAN :biggrin:
> *


At first I was like this when you said that hno:. Then after visiting the site I was like this :| . So all in all I feel as if it was a complete waste of time going there and now Im doing this :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

ANY NEW PICS ON IT?


----------



## KC RYDA

Whats up cuz ? This shit is really funny to read . Hope u all r getting ur rides done. :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 7 2008, 03:40 PM~12091089
> *ANY NEW PICS ON IT?
> *


should be by this weekend, I want to get the hood sprayed, and then block it out, its got alot of low areas at the edges


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 7 2008, 04:02 PM~12091270
> *Whats up cuz ? This shit is really funny to read . Hope u all r getting ur  rides done. :wave:
> *


Thanks cuz, I will have more pics by monday, I hope you guys are good!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 7 2008, 03:02 PM~12091270
> *Whats up cuz ? This shit is really funny to read . Hope u all r getting ur  rides done. :wave:
> *


 :uh: LIES


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 7 2008, 05:30 PM~12092107
> *:uh: LIES
> *


 :angry: :rant:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2008, 03:04 PM~12091849
> *should be by this weekend, I want to get the hood sprayed, and then block it out, its got alot of low areas at the edges
> *


YEA MY HOOD HAD ALOT OF LOW AREAS TOO, BUT THEY GOT THEM STRAIGHT :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE OF YOUR RIDE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 7 2008, 06:39 PM~12092708
> *YEA MY HOOD HAD ALOT OF LOW AREAS TOO, BUT NOT LIKE KAKALAKS CAR!!!! :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE OF YOUR RIDE SO I CAN LAUGH AT IT KNOWING MY CAR IS GOING TO BE BETTER!!!
> *


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2008, 06:50 AM~12067822
> *x2 I wish I had a brother that painted
> *




Send me a plane ticket ....... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

What up mayng ???? 


I had to add a little something something to the kids firewall on the regal real quick ....im about to go pock them up so we can go put in some more work on the car right now ........ Pics soon to follow


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 7 2008, 09:59 PM~12094230
> *
> *


not funny fk'r :rant: :rant: :angry: 






































































:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Nov 7 2008, 10:20 PM~12094422
> *Send me a plane ticket .......  :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Nov 7 2008, 10:21 PM~12094432
> *What up mayng ????
> I had to add a little something something to the kids firewall on the regal real quick ....im about to go pock them up so we can go put in some more work on the car right now ........ Pics soon to follow
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

SO WHERE THE HELL DO YOU LIVE?? N.C. OR ORLANDO???


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 7 2008, 08:45 PM~12094681
> *SO WHERE THE HELL DO YOU LIVE?? N.C. OR ORLANDO???
> *


I believe he is still uncertain! :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 8 2008, 12:07 AM~12095329
> *I believe he is still uncertain! :biggrin:
> *


Not Sure, but he made it to my house in about an hour


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI+Nov 7 2008, 10:45 PM~12094681-->
> 
> 
> 
> SO WHERE THE HELL DO YOU LIVE?? N.C. OR ORLANDO???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 12:07 AM~12095329
> *I believe he is still uncertain! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-UaintROLnLOW_@Nov 8 2008, 12:18 AM~12095431
> *Not Sure, but he made it to my house in about an hour
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was speeding :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

GOODMORINING TO MY BIG M BROTHER........... :wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Nov 7 2008, 10:18 PM~12095431
> *Not Sure, but he made it to my house in about an hour
> *


SO HE LIVES IN ORLANDO SOMEWHERE THEN HUH


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 8 2008, 10:26 AM~12097749
> *SO HE LIVES IN ORLANDO SOMEWHERE THEN HUH
> *


:yes:


----------



## MAAANDO

Whats the dilly LAK? :wave:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 8 2008, 09:46 AM~12097790
> *Whats the dilly LAK? :wave:
> *


HE'S MASTERMIDING SOME MORE JB WELD :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 8 2008, 10:57 AM~12097819
> *HE'S MASTERMIDING SOME MORE JB WELD  :biggrin:
> *



I heard he was building a bridge and rack for the car out of jb weld. 

:uh:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

http://crazyshit.com/cnt/medias/18024


----------



## KAKALAK

I wanted to get my hood sprayed today but got con'd into fixing the neighbors Navigator :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

PICS ???????


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2008, 04:56 PM~12100139
> *I wanted to get my hood sprayed today but got con'd into fixing the neyghbors Navigator :angry:
> *


NAVIOWNED


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Nov 8 2008, 06:57 PM~12100145
> *NAVIOWNED
> *


:yes:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2008, 03:56 PM~12100139
> *I wanted to get my hood sprayed today but got con'd into fixing the neyghbors Navigator :angry:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

Wake up FOCKER!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Well here we are bought to get started, more pics to come on Monday


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 9 2008, 04:41 PM~12105587
> *Well here we are bought to get started, more pics to come on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new page :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

TIT


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn you need to clean that garage out!!!!



























also just curious,why you dressed like a chick/? :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

VERY NICE, WHERE THE REST OF THE PICS?????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 9 2008, 08:07 PM~12106643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn you need to clean that garage out!!!!
> also just curious,why you dressed like a chick/? :biggrin:
> *


:no: As if the pic wasnt a big enough indication, My Pimp hand is way strong homie :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 9 2008, 10:18 PM~12107679
> *VERY NICE, WHERE THE REST OF THE PICS?????
> *


They are comming, got a "Come to Jesus" Meeting this morning hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

If I still have a job after the meeting the pics will be on after it.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2008, 08:20 AM~12110907
> *They are comming, got a "Come to Jesus" Meeting this morning hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> If I still have a job after the meeting the pics will be on after it.
> *


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 10 2008, 08:26 AM~12110915
> *:wave:
> *


wus good MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDO :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well after attempting to fix the corners I just decided to cut them off. Shouldn't be to noticable. Well the pic makes it look bigger than it really is.

















Ground the welds down a little more, removed the burnt primer and recoated with epoxy and 2K


































The hood was scuffed up Last week, Cleaned and sprayed with Epoxy and 2K. Didnt get too much else done this weekend. :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 9 2008, 03:41 PM~12105587
> *Well here we are bought to get started, more pics to come on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: DAMN IN HOUSE MAID SERVICE FOR THE GARAGE :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 10 2008, 02:07 PM~12112781
> *:uh: DAMN IN HOUSE MAID SERVICE FOR THE GARAGE  :0
> *


It comes with the House homie, It was like a bonous :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2008, 01:09 PM~12112791
> *It comes with the House homie, It was like a bonous :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NICE WORK AND U GET A LITTLE TAX DEDUCTION :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 10 2008, 02:29 PM~12112948
> *:biggrin: NICE WORK AND U GET A LITTLE TAX DEDUCTION :0
> *


El Nikkah.....I get 3 homie  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 9 2008, 08:07 PM~12106643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn you need to clean that garage out!!!!
> also just curious,why you dressed like a chick/? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2008, 09:01 AM~12111348
> *Well after attempting to fix the corners I just decided to cut them off. Shouldn't be to noticable. Well the pic makes it look bigger than it really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground the welds down a little more, removed the burnt primer and recoated with epoxy and 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hood was scuffed up Last week, Cleaned and sprayed with Epoxy and 2K. Didnt get too much else done this weekend.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE, KEEP US POSTED


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 10 2008, 03:53 PM~12113587
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 9 2008, 04:41 PM~12105587
> *Well here we are bought to get started, more pics to come on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Reminds me of someone elses garage I know!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 10 2008, 06:48 PM~12115327
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE, KEEP US POSTED
> *


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 10 2008, 10:37 PM~12117716
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Bout to start sanding the hood :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2008, 11:01 AM~12111348
> *Well after attempting to fix the corners I just decided to cut them off. Shouldn't be to noticable. Well the pic makes it look bigger than it really is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground the welds down a little more, removed the burnt primer and recoated with epoxy and 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hood was scuffed up Last week, Cleaned and sprayed with Epoxy and 2K. Didnt get too much else done this weekend.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new page


----------



## KAKALAK

:420:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2008, 12:12 AM~12119401
> *:420:
> *


:420: Sup homie?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2008, 08:42 PM~12117774
> *new page
> *


YOUR ABOUT 4 POST LATE :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Nov 11 2008, 08:49 AM~12122180-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR ABOUT 4 POST LATE  :uh:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Nov 11 2008, 09:50 AM~12122303
> *:yes:
> *



Dont be haaatin :rant: :angry:


----------



## NINJA

slowly but surely


----------



## KAKALAK

Applied filler to the dent











Sprayed a guide coat on the rest of the hood, I started sanding will post pics later


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 11 2008, 11:25 AM~12122816
> *slowly but surely
> *


:yessad:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2008, 08:58 AM~12122596
> *Dont be haaatin :rant:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2008, 11:23 AM~12123233
> *:yessad:
> *


thats ok, good things come with time......at least you're building


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

IF YOU KEEP PUSHING IT YOU MIGHT BE DONE BY THE YEAR 3000 :0 :biggrin: 
WAZ UP LOKO ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 11 2008, 04:24 PM~12125789
> *IF YOU KEEP PUSHING IT YOU MIGHT BE DONE BY THE YEAR 3000  :0  :biggrin:
> WAZ UP LOKO ?
> *


You look at the glass and see it being half empty......I look at it and see it to be half full


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 11 2008, 04:07 PM~12125604
> *thats ok, good things come with time......at least you're building
> *


Yeah, 2009 I feel is my time to shine, but my pockets wont cooperate :angry: :angry:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2008, 03:29 PM~12125847
> *Yeah, 2009 I feel is my time to shine, but my pockets wont cooperate :angry:  :angry:
> *


I hear ya, times a rough everywhere which makes building go slower


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 11 2008, 04:31 PM~12125874
> *I hear ya, times a rough everywhere which makes building go slower
> *


Yeah I need another incentive check :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2008, 12:39 PM~12125971
> *Yeah I need another incentive check :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OPEN A CANDY SHOP :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2008, 03:39 PM~12125971
> *Yeah I need another incentive check :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: last one went to bills


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 11 2008, 04:46 PM~12126044
> *:yessad: last one went to bills
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2008, 12:23 PM~12123227
> *Applied filler to the dent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed a guide coat on the rest of the hood, I started sanding will post pics later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


newpage


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2008, 04:48 PM~12126065
> *newpage
> *


Oh God here we go again....... :loco:


----------



## Scrapin63




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 11 2008, 08:06 PM~12128105
> *Oh God here we go again.......  :loco:
> *


no mames :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2008, 08:42 PM~12128401
> *no mames  :biggrin:
> *


i thought you where a cracker?,whats up with the p.r flag?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 11 2008, 09:09 PM~12128680
> *i thought you where a cracker?,whats up with the p.r flag?
> *



X2  Yeah whats up with the flag?


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 11 2008, 07:42 PM~12129028
> *X2  Yeah whats up with the flag?
> *


He is trying something new! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 11 2008, 11:29 PM~12130169
> *He is trying something new! :biggrin:
> *


HE CAN BE WHO HE WANTS TO BE ON THE INTERWEBS!? :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2008, 02:48 PM~12126065
> *newpage
> *


 :uh: 2 POSTS TO LATE AGIAN LOL :biggrin: 


TTT


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2008, 02:29 PM~12125847
> *Yeah, 2009 I feel is my time to shine, but my pockets wont cooperate :angry:  :angry:
> *


FUCK IT, ILL HELP YOU WITH YOUR MONEY ISSUE  WANNA SELL THE GLASS :biggrin: JKJK, TAKE YOUR TIME, BILLS AND FAMILY COMES FIRST, YOUR TOYS ARE LUXURYS, THEY CAN WAIT


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 11 2008, 11:36 PM~12130968
> *FUCK IT, ILL HELP YOU WITH YOUR MONEY ISSUE    WANNA SELL THE GLASS  :biggrin:  JKJK, TAKE YOUR TIME, BILLS AND FAMILY COMES FIRST, YOUR TOYS ARE LUXURYS, THEY CAN WAIT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Nov 11 2008, 11:29 PM~12130169
> *He is trying something new! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Nov 11 2008, 09:09 PM~12128680-->
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you where a cracker?,whats up with the p.r flag?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an inside joke.......you guys didnt get the pm :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 09:42 PM~12129028
> *X2  Yeah whats up with the flag?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see above
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 11:29 PM~12130169
> *He is trying something new! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see above
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 11 2008, 11:38 PM~12130267
> *HE CAN BE WHO HE WANTS TO BE ON THE INTERWEBS!? :0
> *


:yes: tomm I'm going to be a Black man :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2008, 11:50 AM~12134105
> *It was an inside joke.......you guys didnt get the pm :angry:
> see above
> see above
> :yes: tomm I'm going to be a Black man :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: wus up cuz


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 12 2008, 12:44 PM~12134445
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: wus up cuz
> *


wus up :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: KAKALAK, RULOW, fesboogie, KC RYDA



:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

MEANY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 12 2008, 12:36 AM~12130968
> *FUCK IT, ILL HELP YOU WITH YOUR MONEY ISSUE    WANNA SELL THE GLASS  :biggrin:  JKJK, TAKE YOUR TIME, BILLS AND FAMILY COMES FIRST, YOUR TOYS ARE LUXURYS, THEY CAN WAIT
> *


Forget that......I'll sell you a sister but not the glass  :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2008, 03:29 PM~12137023
> *Forget that......I'll sell you a sister but not the glass   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: IS SHE HOTT???? ANY RUST?????? :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 12 2008, 06:27 PM~12137528
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  IS SHE HOTT???? ANY RUST??????  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Any rust?????

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 12 2008, 07:48 PM~12138107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## buffitout

TTT 4 A HOMIE


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 12 2008, 05:04 PM~12137776
> *:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> Any rust?????
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *


GOTTA MAKE SURE THE BITCH IS RUST FREE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 12 2008, 06:27 PM~12137528
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  IS SHE HOTT???? ANY RUST??????  :biggrin:
> *


I dont know but you'll have 30 Days risk free if you call within the next 59 minutes........operators are standing by!! CALL NOW!!!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 12 2008, 07:18 PM~12138335
> *:0
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 12 2008, 08:19 PM~12138344
> *TTT 4 A HOMIE
> *


Thanks homie, you coming down for the Majestics show?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 12 2008, 06:27 PM~12137528
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  IS SHE HOTT???? ANY RUST??????  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2008, 10:32 AM~12143863
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

:biggrin: Whats been going on down south.


----------



## KC RYDA

Where r u fcker :0 :0 I know u r not working.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 13 2008, 01:31 PM~12145151
> *Where r u fcker        :0    :0    I know u r not working.
> *


Im workin on coming up to KC and whoopin yo azz :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KC RYDA

Well then i guess i better get ready .  :roflmao: :nicoderm: :rant:


----------



## KC RYDA

Shit talker you dont have no money homie :twak: :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 13 2008, 01:38 PM~12145233
> *Shit talker you dont have no money homie      :twak:    :nosad:
> *


I just cashed in my pto time, you can practice fallin down..... I'll be there in a little while :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Whats up LA?


----------



## KC RYDA

U just be ready for the biggiest K>C> foot up ur ass . :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 13 2008, 01:43 PM~12145290
> *I'll be ready for the biggiest N>C> foot up my ass . :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, KC RYDA


scared to type or what??????? We already got 1 guest thats scared to show their face :angry:


----------



## KC RYDA

They just reading ur shit fool .......


----------



## KAKALAK

I know ... :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

U have any new pix yet ???????? We all waiting for some.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 13 2008, 01:53 PM~12145394
> *U have any new pix yet ???????? We all waiting for some.
> *


I got some of your neighbor with Mat!! You want to see those :dunno:


----------



## KC RYDA

:0 :0 :0 I have some with ur wife and the guy next door. U want to see them. Ya if he had funn he better share . :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 13 2008, 02:01 PM~12145498
> *:0  :0  :0  I have some with ur wife and the guy next door. U want to see them. Ya if he had funn he better share . :biggrin:
> *


Biting off of my joke is not :rofl:


----------



## KC RYDA

Well shit talker ...we getting off ur subject..... ur car. So how is it going get anything done on it ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 13 2008, 02:25 PM~12145771
> *Well shit talker ...we getting off ur subject..... ur car. So how is it going get anything done on it ?
> *


No hopefully this weekend, I told heather that I might be taking off a week after christmas to bust it out


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2008, 01:33 PM~12145175
> *Im workin on coming up to KC and whipin it out raping yo azz :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 wtf ,your gross


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 13 2008, 02:37 PM~12145927
> *:0 wtf ,your gross
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2008, 02:38 PM~12145938
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: 










































:biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

X 10.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 13 2008, 02:44 PM~12145994
> *X 10..  :thumbsdown:
> *


what you said :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Sup homie, how close is it for paint???


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 13 2008, 04:17 PM~12146830
> *Sup homie, how close is it for paint???
> *


About a good 140 hours, thats Bondo, 2K, Block..........Bondo again, 2K, Block.  And I only get about 3-4 hours a week of good time with her :angry: Thinkin of quiting my job :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2008, 03:22 PM~12146885
> *About a good 140 hours, thats Bondo, 2K, Block..........Bondo again, 2K, Block.   And I only get about 3-4 hours a week of good time with her :angry: Thinkin of quiting my job :cheesy:
> *


Thats the spirit!!!!! :biggrin: 

Should be out there in few weeks, ill see how schedule is but maybe on weekends take drive up there and help out in prepping it...have that car lazer straight when done.... I'm not a fan of ripples :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

I WANNA SEE OME PICS DAMNIT :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 13 2008, 04:25 PM~12146917
> *Thats the spirit!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Should be out there in few weeks, ill see how schedule is but maybe on weekends take drive up there and help out in prepping it...have that car lazer straight when done.... I'm not a fan of ripples  :cheesy:
> *


Damn homie, I could use the help of a fellow body man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 13 2008, 05:30 PM~12147558
> *I WANNA SEE OME PICS DAMNIT :biggrin: :wave:
> *


me too :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2008, 04:24 PM~12148121
> *me too :angry:
> *


WHY SO ANGRY


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 13 2008, 06:25 PM~12148650
> *WHY SO ANGRY
> *


pms :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 13 2008, 09:02 PM~12150682
> *pms  :biggrin:
> *


BAAAAAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DAMN WHEN I 1ST READ IT, I THOUGHT IT SAID FOR PM'S LOL THEN I RE-READ IT, AND REALIZED THAT IT REALLY SAID PMS :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 13 2008, 07:25 PM~12148650
> *WHY SO ANGRY
> *


I want to work on my car, but cant, so thats why I cant get no pics


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 14 2008, 12:53 AM~12152961
> *BAAAAAAAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DAMN WHEN I 1ST READ IT, I THOUGHT IT SAID FOR PM'S LOL THEN I RE-READ IT, AND REALIZED THAT IT REALLY SAID PMS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 13 2008, 11:02 PM~12150682
> *pms  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KC RYDA

Give us some pic .... :angry: 
:wave:


----------



## buffitout




----------



## KAKALAK

Here is a pic after applying filler. Sanded it then applied a coat of putty. ran out so mi esposa is pickin some up as I type :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WAS UP ***** ? HOWS IT GOING ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 14 2008, 02:17 PM~12156361
> *WAS UP ***** ? HOWS IT GOING ?
> *


bein, tu?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

QUE ONDA CHANATELAK :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 14 2008, 03:55 PM~12157311
> *QUE ONDA CHANATELAK :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## buffitout

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2008, 04:00 PM~12157360
> *:dunno:
> *


i think he called you a moose fucker


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 14 2008, 04:01 PM~12157365
> *:dunno: :dunno:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2008, 03:02 PM~12157378
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 14 2008, 04:01 PM~12157372
> *i think he called you a moose fucker
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2008, 04:02 PM~12157378
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 14 2008, 04:02 PM~12157386
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2008, 04:02 PM~12157388
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


i know thats fucked up :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 14 2008, 03:03 PM~12157393
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 14 2008, 04:03 PM~12157393
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


you jacked it up :angry:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2008, 03:03 PM~12157398
> *:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2008, 04:04 PM~12157406
> *you jacked it up  :angry:
> *


i know. i just saw it. spoon full of fail for me


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2008, 03:04 PM~12157406
> *you jacked it good  :biggrin:
> *


:barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 14 2008, 04:03 PM~12157399
> *i know thats fucked up :biggrin:
> *


I might have to make a house call .........ding ding......"HOUSE CALL MAH FK'R" :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 14 2008, 04:05 PM~12157413
> *i know. i just saw it. spoon full of fail for me
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2008, 04:06 PM~12157419
> *I might have to make a house call  .........ding ding......"HOUSE CALL MAH FK'R" :angry:
> *


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 14 2008, 04:05 PM~12157415
> *:barf:
> *


x2


----------



## buffitout

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: buffitout
:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

Im out fella's, going to go see the shuttle take off :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2008, 02:00 PM~12157360
> *:dunno:
> *


I THOUGHT YOU SPOKE SPANISH,


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 14 2008, 04:28 PM~12157636
> *I THOUGHT YOU SPOKE SPANISH,
> *


so did i


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 14 2008, 04:47 PM~12157828
> *so did i
> *


A little, I can speak more than I can type it


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 14 2008, 03:28 PM~12157636
> *I THOUGHT YOU SPOKE SPANISH,
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 14 2008, 05:19 PM~12158067
> *:uh:
> *


I guess Im less of a human being now :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2008, 04:26 PM~12158110
> *I guess Im less of a human being now :uh:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :0 
BLACK TOO


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G+Nov 14 2008, 02:47 PM~12157828-->
> 
> 
> 
> so did i
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HE MUST BE A WHITE BOY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2008, 03:08 PM~12157983
> *A little, I can speak more than I can type it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 14 2008, 03:19 PM~12158067
> *:uh:
> *


VETE ALA PINCHE VERGA PINCHE OJETE DE WILLIE WONKA :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 14 2008, 06:05 PM~12158430
> *HE MUST BE A WHITE BOY  :biggrin:
> 
> VETE ALA PINCHE VERGA PINCHE OJETE DE WILLIE WONKA  :0
> *


no mames cabrone :angry: Pinche "Willy Wonka" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2008, 07:14 AM~12163745
> *no mames cabrone  :angry: Pinche "Willy Wonka"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMAO, ITS THE ONLY THING THAT CAME TO MIND AT THE MOMMENT :biggrin: 


AND TTT FOR MY HOMIE AND MY COMPETITOR :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 15 2008, 09:27 AM~12163766
> *LMAO, ITS THE ONLY THING THAT CAME TO MIND AT THE MOMMENT  :biggrin:
> AND TTT FOR MY HOMIE AND MY COMPETITOR  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Got that right, my paint prolly wont be that elaborate so I think your safe on the paint :biggrin: 

Besides deep down, competion is what drives us to always be better


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2008, 07:30 AM~12163774
> *Got that right, my paint prolly wont be that elaborate so I think your safe on the paint :biggrin:
> 
> Besides deep down, competion is what drives us to always be better
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE, AND NOTHIN BUT LOVE AND RESPECT FOR THOSE WHO ARE IN THE GAME OF LOWRIDING


----------



## KAKALAK

:uh: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: It took us 2:45 to go from Port canaveral to 417 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 6 2007, 01:33 PM~9388283
> *actually I have been taking my time but now its really time to get movin on it, I'm Majestics bound, homie   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## God's Son2

:cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 15 2008, 09:27 PM~12167175
> *:wave:
> *


Wassup homie


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 15 2008, 11:25 PM~12167976
> *
> *


are you here yet?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2008, 11:06 PM~12168258
> *are you here yet?
> *


Not yet homie, just finishing up on some things here...have to do a spot repair on my 63 hard top so I can leave it ready incase I get a potential buyer!

And tryn get a trailer so I can pull the 63 vert out there


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2008, 09:23 AM~12163857
> *:uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: It took us 2:45 to go from Port canaveral to 417 :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAMN....GOOD TO SEE UR BABY IS DOING GOOD..... :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2008, 09:23 AM~12163857
> *:uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: It took us 2:45 to go from Port canaveral to 417 :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I take it you went over to see the launch, you shoulda just came over to my place to watch it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Nov 16 2008, 01:11 AM~12168680-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 DAMN....GOOD TO SEE UR BABY IS DOING GOOD..... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My baby is doin good but shes not in the pic, the spanish girl is the milk mans baby :angry: :angry: Thanks for asking !!
> <!--QuoteBegin-lac life_@Nov 16 2008, 11:33 AM~12170579
> *I take it you went over to see the launch, you shoulda just came over to my place to watch it
> *


It was short notice and I didnt even think about getting at anybody. Thanks for the invite though, if me and wife get in a fight and I get kicked out I'll be sure and call you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2008, 08:23 AM~12163857
> *:uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: It took us 2:45 to go from Port canaveral to 417 :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUUUUUCK THAT, FOR A 30 SECOND AMUZMENT, LOL, AND THE LIL BOY ALSO LOOKS LIKE HE GOT A LIL MILK MAN IN HIM TOO LOL JKJKJKJK, SO ALL 3 ARE YOURS I SUPPOSE??


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2008, 10:23 AM~12163857
> *:uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: It took us 2:45 to go from Port canaveral to 417 :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


F--K THAT :0








TOO SEE THIS


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 16 2008, 01:28 PM~12171112
> *My baby is doin good but shes not in the pic, the spanish girl is the milk mans baby :angry:  :angry: Thanks for asking !!
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THEY ALL LOOK LIKE THE MILK MAN :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 16 2008, 01:38 PM~12171174
> *FUUUUUCK THAT, FOR A 30 SECOND AMUZMENT, LOL,  AND THE LIL BOY ALSO LOOKS LIKE HE GOT A LIL MILK MAN IN HIM TOO LOL JKJKJKJK, SO ALL 3 ARE YOURS I SUPPOSE??
> *


Your funny nikkah :biggrin: They are mine except the spanish girl in the middle, my wife baby sits her. My 11 month old is in the front seat , you cant see her in these pics which you have prolly figured that out :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 16 2008, 06:27 PM~12172686
> *F--K THAT :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOO SEE THIS
> *


yeah, it was for the kids though, who knows how long I'll live here, so we got to do what we can :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 16 2008, 09:31 PM~12173907
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THEY ALL LOOK LIKE THE MILK MAN :0
> *


I knew I would get you guys going on that one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOPPER 76

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2008, 06:28 PM~12167574
> *your welcome, but that shit was played out years ago
> *











fat white walls :biggrin: 
that shit was played out years ago :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CHOPPER 76_@Nov 17 2008, 03:59 AM~12177831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fat white walls  :biggrin:
> that shit was played out years ago :thumbsup:
> *


hey thats a good one check the date on the picture and then continue lookin in my build


----------



## DUVAL

WHATS UP CHARLES :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 17 2008, 09:26 AM~12178165
> *WHATS UP CHARLES  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 08:30 AM~12178179
> *Whats up Homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT TO WORK ON TIME SO I'M AHEAD OF THE GAME  
WHAT U GETTN THE BABIES FOR XMAS


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I was blocking the hood when I decided to stop due to the saw horse was making it seem as if the hood had high spots where it was touching. So I decided to get the under side done and then put the hood back on and then block it out.

180'd the underside


























Shot epoxy and then followed with 2K, Ready for sanding with 400

























Cut of the inner lip from both of the fenders to give clearance for the Gas Shock travel

























Then cut the last mount and viced it and will take it to RAC for welding

























Put everything back up and will start working on the pass fender getting it straight and filling the antenna hole.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 09:03 AM~12178286
> *Well I was blocking the hood when I decided to stop due to the saw horse was making it seem as if the hood had high spots where it was touching. So I decided to get the under side done and then put the hood back on and then block it out.
> 
> 180'd the underside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot epoxy and then followed with 2K, Ready for sanding with 400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut of the inner lip from both of the fenders to give clearance for the Gas Shock travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut the last mount and viced it and will take it to RAC for welding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put everything back up and will start working on the pass fender getting it straight and filling the antenna hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK BRO


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 17 2008, 09:54 AM~12178253
> *I GOT TO WORK ON TIME SO I'M AHEAD OF THE GAME
> WHAT U GETTN THE BABIES FOR XMAS
> *


you know.....the useless crap that they play with for one day and never touch it again. Or they play with the box more than what was in it :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 09:08 AM~12178318
> *you know.....the useless crap that they play with for one day and never touch it again. Or they play with the box more than what was in it :angry:
> *


ARTS AND CRAFT STORE AND BY THEM 2 CENT THINGS WILL LAST LONGER THEN A BIKE, TV, COMUTER PS2 OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT...I GET MY 4 YR OLD STICKS AND THAT LAST FOR HOURS...........WTF :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 17 2008, 10:13 AM~12178347
> *ARTS AND CRAFT STORE AND BY THEM 2 CENT THINGS WILL LAST LONGER THEN A BIKE, TV, COMUTER PS2 OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT...I GET MY 4 YR OLD STICKS AND THAT LAST FOR HOURS...........WTF  :biggrin:
> *


I might knock out all the presents by buying a fridgerator :biggrin: The fridge for the lady and the box for the kids. 

The box that my hood came in was played with for weeks :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

bttmft :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 09:18 AM~12178377
> *I might knock out all the presents by buying a fridgerator :biggrin: The fridge for the lady and the box for the kids.
> 
> The box that my hood came in was played with for weeks :biggrin:
> *


BOX CHEVY :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 17 2008, 11:21 AM~12178757
> *BOX CHEVY  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :happysad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 10:32 AM~12178832
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 10:18 AM~12178377
> *I might knock out all the presents by buying a fridgerator :biggrin: The fridge for the lady and the box for the kids.
> 
> The box that my hood came in was played with for weeks :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 17 2008, 01:01 PM~12179437
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF I got a car to build :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 17 2008, 12:01 PM~12179437
> *:twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KC RYDA

Whats up ? I like the pics. Tell them all i say hello. Hope to get down there soon.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 17 2008, 03:11 PM~12180687
> *Whats up ? I like the pics. Tell them all i say hello. Hope to get down there soon.
> *


aight :biggrin: Damn 31 post, you aint fk'n around are you..... you little post whore :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

Hi to u too . :wave: 



Now we can talk shit cuz. :guns:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 17 2008, 03:20 PM~12180768
> *Hi to u too .  :wave:
> Now we can talk shit cuz. :guns:
> *


whoaaaa little buddy, you better get more experience with Layitlow before you pull out your guns  This is far from a playground young grasshopper  :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

:biggrin: Well i only talk trash to u so its all good.


----------



## KC RYDA

:twak:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 17 2008, 03:25 PM~12180816
> *:biggrin:    Well i only talk trash to u so its all good.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 17 2008, 02:46 PM~12180474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Kadillac G

good mornin homies :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 17 2008, 03:33 PM~12180872
> *good mornin homies :wave:
> *


looks like I got a copy and paste comment


----------



## Kadillac G

how many time do i need to tell you, its custom to your page only! bet you wont find it nowwhere else not even in frc


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 17 2008, 03:36 PM~12180905
> *how many time do i need to tell you, its custom to your page only! bet you wont find it nowwhere else not even in frc
> *


but Im only 1 person..... your saying "homies" por que way :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

oh, thats cuz i seen they was more than one on the thread


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 17 2008, 03:38 PM~12180932
> *oh, thats cuz i seen they was more than one on the thread
> *


oh my bad, I'll talk to you now......wassup homie :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 03:41 PM~12180952
> *oh my bad, I'll talk to you now......wassup homie :wave: :biggrin:
> *


not a whole lot. starting to look for a job now thats about it


----------



## Kadillac G

and still working on my pinstriping


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 17 2008, 03:43 PM~12180972
> *and still working on my pinstriping
> *


 :0 :0 Can I get a hook up :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 03:44 PM~12180976
> *:0  :0 Can I get a hook up :biggrin:
> *


you know it :thumbsup: and my gold leafing kit should be on its way


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 17 2008, 03:45 PM~12180985
> *you know it :thumbsup: and my gold leafing kit should be on its way
> *


my nikkah :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 10:03 AM~12178286
> *Well I was blocking the hood when I decided to stop due to the saw horse was making it seem as if the hood had high spots where it was touching. So I decided to get the under side done and then put the hood back on and then block it out.
> 
> 180'd the underside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot epoxy and then followed with 2K, Ready for sanding with 400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut of the inner lip from both of the fenders to give clearance for the Gas Shock travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut the last mount and viced it and will take it to RAC for welding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put everything back up and will start working on the pass fender getting it straight and filling the antenna hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


newpage


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2008, 03:47 PM~12181015
> *newpage
> *


fail


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 17 2008, 03:49 PM~12181028
> *fail
> *


is it not one a new page :scrutinize:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: hello rat bellies


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 17 2008, 02:49 PM~12181028
> *fail
> *


X2


----------



## Kadillac G

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 17 2008, 03:59 PM~12181110
> *:uh: hello rat bellies
> *


wud up hoe :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 16 2008, 10:00 PM~12175615
> *Your funny nikkah  :biggrin: They are mine except the spanish girl in the middle, my wife baby sits her. My 11 month old is in the front seat , you cant see her in these pics which you have prolly figured that out :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 



AND NICE TO FINALLY SEE SOME PICS, LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63+Nov 17 2008, 07:14 PM~12183052-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Good talking to you last night (no ****) :0 :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 17 2008, 07:17 PM~12183081
> *:biggrin:
> AND NICE TO FINALLY SEE SOME PICS, LOOKIN GOOD
> *


Thanks homie, much props to you and your car homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KC RYDA

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 18 2008, 11:12 AM~12189222
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz good cuz :wave:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 18 2008, 12:16 PM~12189679
> *:uh:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Kadillac G

chaz always finds way to fuck up shit


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 18 2008, 12:27 PM~12189775
> *chaz always finds way to fuck up shit
> *


real talk, hey man Im lookin for a transmission from a 80's model camaro, or truck , 700 r if I remember right. Know wher ones at??


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 12:53 PM~12190042
> *real talk, hey man Im lookin for a transmission from a 80's model camaro, or truck , 700 r if I remember right. Know wher ones at??
> *


THERE WAS A COUPLE OF CAMAROS AT THE JUNK YARD DOWN THE STREET WHERE I LIVE ILL CHECK IT OUT AGAIN. AND ILL CHECK ST.CLOUD WHEN I GO DOWN THERE NEXT WENDSDAY CUZ I NEED TO GET THE TOP FROM THE LABARON ANYWAYS. ILL CALL YOU AND LET YOU KNOW HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Nov 18 2008, 01:18 PM~12190305
> *THERE WAS A COUPLE OF CAMAROS AT THE JUNK YARD DOWN THE STREET WHERE I LIVE ILL CHECK IT OUT AGAIN. AND ILL CHECK ST.CLOUD WHEN I GO DOWN THERE NEXT WENDSDAY CUZ I NEED TO GET THE TOP FROM THE LABARON ANYWAYS. ILL CALL YOU AND LET YOU KNOW HOMIE
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Scrapin63

somebody puttin in some major work  lookin good homie


----------



## ROBERTO G

say girl..


have you tried putting in the trunk popper?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 18 2008, 08:09 AM~12188932-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks homie, much props to you and your car homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE, ITS SLOWLY GETTIN THERE, STILL NEED TOP GUTS AND UNDIES :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 10:53 AM~12190042
> *real talk, hey man Im lookin for a transmission from a 80's model camaro, or truck , 700 r if I remember right. Know wher ones at??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 THATS WHAT I ALSO NEED, WHAT KINDA POWER PLANT YOU RUNNIN UNDER THE HOOD???


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 18 2008, 06:11 PM~12193595
> *THANKS HOMIE, ITS SLOWLY GETTIN THERE, STILL NEED TOP GUTS AND UNDIES  :biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0  :0  THATS WHAT I ALSO NEED, WHAT KINDA POWER PLANT YOU RUNNIN UNDER THE HOOD???
> *


350 FROM A 92 CADDI


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 18 2008, 05:12 PM~12193613
> *350 FROM A 92 CADDI
> *


KOOL, SO THE 700 HE IS LOOKIN FOR IS THE ONE WITH THE ELETRONIC OD RIGHT,


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 18 2008, 06:25 PM~12193778
> *KOOL, SO THE 700 HE IS LOOKIN FOR IS THE ONE WITH THE ELETRONIC OD RIGHT,
> *


NO I CAN FIND ONE FOR U LET ME CALL MY PEOPLES AND SEE WHAT THERE GOING FOR..  AND NO DON;T TEXT ME EITHER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 18 2008, 05:30 PM~12193838
> *NO I CAN FIND ONE FOR U LET ME CALL MY PEOPLES AND SEE WHAT THERE GOING FOR..  AND NO DON;T TEXT ME EITHER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  AND Y NO TEXTS :biggrin: OUT OF MINUTES AGAIN  I GOT YOU HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 18 2008, 07:11 PM~12193595
> *THANKS HOMIE, ITS SLOWLY GETTIN THERE, STILL NEED TOP GUTS AND UNDIES  :biggrin:
> :0  :0  :0  :0  THATS WHAT I ALSO NEED, WHAT KINDA POWER PLANT YOU RUNNIN UNDER THE HOOD???
> *


I have in the car now a rebuilt 307, I have a 350 engine that needs to be built, but the tranny is for a "M" homie.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 06:33 PM~12193900
> *I have in the car now a rebuilt 307, I have a 350 engine that needs to be built, but the tranny is for a "M" homie.
> *


DAMN JUST GOT BUY ANOTHER CAR..WTF UR BUILD IS LIKE TAKING A GOOD SHIT ITS GOING TO TAKE FOREVER :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 18 2008, 07:25 PM~12193778
> *KOOL, SO THE 700 HE IS LOOKIN FOR IS THE ONE WITH THE ELETRONIC OD RIGHT,
> *


Im lookin for a 700r4, It does not have any electronics, Its a cable kick down (if that sounds right)


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 05:33 PM~12193900
> *I have in the car now a rebuilt 307, I have a 350 engine that needs to be built, but the tranny is for a "M" homie.
> *


  



> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 05:36 PM~12193934
> *Im lookin for a 700r4, It does not have any electronics, Its a cable kick down (if that sounds right)
> *


GOT YA


----------



## ROBERTO G

Got my Trunk popper in and installed










where do you connect this after the button?
i know it goes from the popper to the button then?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 18 2008, 07:35 PM~12193915
> *DAMN JUST GOT BUY ANOTHER CAR..WTF UR BUILD IS LIKE TAKING A GOOD SHIT ITS GOING TO TAKE FOREVER :angry:
> *


no cool breeze...... the 350 will be built for the imp I get Lookin for a 68' but Im not in a hurry right now, when it comes around I'll see about getting it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 07:38 PM~12193959
> *Got my Trunk popper in and installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you connect this after the button?
> i know it goes from the popper to the button then?
> *


to positive.... is that my pic?? It looks familar :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 06:39 PM~12193965
> *no cool breeze...... the 350 will be built for the imp I get Lookin for a 68' but Im not in a hurry right now, when it comes around I'll see about getting it.
> *


U GOT THE HEART AND SKILL TO DO IT.. GET A CAR THAT WILL PAY U BACK IF U HAD TO RID OF IT....I KNOW U GOT THE SKILLZ TO BUILD A BAD ASS CAR  

AND IU GOT THE BIG M SO U CAN'T GO WRONG


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 05:40 PM~12193984
> *to positive.... is that my pic?? It looks familar :biggrin:
> *


so to the battery? did it just bolt right up?

im trying to put one in my mc and it doesn't bolt in or hooks on.


----------



## DUVAL

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ELMAÑOSO863, DUVAL'S HERO, KAKALAK

FRC HOMIES ARE OOZING ALL OVER THE PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, NY-BOSSMAN, ELMAÑOSO863, KAKALAK

HEY BOB


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 18 2008, 05:45 PM~12194034
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, NY-BOSSMAN, ELMAÑOSO863, KAKALAK
> 
> HEY BOB
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

got this button out of a towncar, shit was nice so its goin in the cutty for the trunk


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 06:46 PM~12194050
> *:scrutinize:
> *


DID I SAY REBERTO ..............NO SO PAY ATTENTION :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 05:46 PM~12194053
> *got this button out of a towncar, shit was nice so its goin in the cutty for the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  better than the yellow one i picked up


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 18 2008, 05:47 PM~12194070
> *DID I SAY REBERTO ..............NO SO PAY ATTENTION :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 06:49 PM~12194094
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 05:46 PM~12194053
> *got this button out of a towncar, shit was nice so its goin in the cutty for the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU JUST GAVE ME AN IDEA, THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 18 2008, 05:50 PM~12194104
> *YOU JUST GAVE ME AN IDEA, THANKS HOMIE
> *


button for your vibrator :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 18 2008, 06:50 PM~12194104
> *YOU JUST GAVE ME AN IDEA, THANKS HOMIE
> *


U SAID U CAN'T READ... HOW ARE U GOING TO READ......................NEVER MIND  :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 18 2008, 07:25 PM~12193778
> *KOOL, SO THE 700 HE IS LOOKIN FOR IS THE ONE WITH THE ELETRONIC OD RIGHT,
> *


im pretty sure all o.d trannies including 700r4 are electronic to lock the converter,they dont have a kickdown either the have a throttle valve cable and that actually dictates when the trans shifts.


----------



## 4SHOW

KAKALAK PM


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S QUEERO+Nov 18 2008, 05:51 PM~12194123-->
> 
> 
> 
> U SAID U CAN'T READ... HOW ARE U GOING TO READ......................NEVER MIND   :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 18 2008, 05:53 PM~12194141
> *im pretty sure all o.d trannies including 700r4 are electronic to lock the converter,they dont have a kickdown either the have a throttle valve cable and that actually dictates when the trans shifts.
> *


MY ENGINE GUY SAID THEY MAKE 2 DIFFERENT KINDS OF 700s ONE WITH THE ELEC. OD AND ONE WITH OUT SO


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 07:43 PM~12194009
> *so to the battery? did it just bolt right up?
> 
> im trying to put one in my mc and it doesn't bolt in or hooks on.
> *


well my car had a positive that ran to a clock, I deleted the clock and will use that positive for the trunk. if you dont have the popper on, its because you have to pop out the slug/tab




















 I have already been asked this from a customer, He acused me of ripping him off and sellin him a popper from another car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I newbowned his ass :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 18 2008, 07:53 PM~12194141
> *im pretty sure all o.d trannies including 700r4 are electronic to lock the converter,they dont have a kickdown either the have a throttle valve cable and that actually dictates when the trans shifts.
> *


:dunno:, just going by what the homie told him from the shop


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 06:01 PM~12194226
> *well my car had a positive that ran to a clock, I deleted the clock and will use that positive for the trunk. if you dont have the popper on, its because you have to pop out the slug/tab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already been asked this from a customer, He acused me of ripping him off and sellin him a popper from another car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I newbowned his ass :biggrin:
> *


thanks mr.caca


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 18 2008, 07:22 PM~12194429
> *my cousin was called from his sons school because his soon pissed on himself..
> and it reminded me of one time when i was in 3rd grade i had an accident. i sat next to a fat boy becuase well, he always smelled like poop. everyone was saying that it stank like shit and i blamed it on the fat boy. I was carrying that shit for about 3 hours. when i got home my power ranger underware went to the trash
> let me hear yalls story
> *


THIS FUCKING TARD IS BRAGGING OF SHITTING HIMSELF ALL OVER OFFTOPIC..WTF :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

back to tha tieezy :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Nov 19 2008, 08:04 AM~12199025
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, NIMSTER64, KAKALAK

LIL POLICE WATCH...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 19 2008, 09:41 AM~12199189
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, NIMSTER64, KAKALAK
> 
> LIL POLICE WATCH...... :0  :biggrin:
> *


speaking of the damn police I got a ticket last night for making a right turn and (so he said) not being in the turn lane WTF I told him "Dont you have Crime to be fighting" :uh:


----------



## KC RYDA

:wave: The fighting crime .......U makeing a wrong turn .... :biggrin: . U wasn't  was u? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 19 2008, 11:36 AM~12199825
> *:wave:      The fighting crime .......U makeing a wrong turn .... :biggrin:  . U wasn't    was u?  :biggrin:
> *


I made an abrupt turn into the side street, what a joke. I used my blinker and everything, If I whipped the wheel any harder (no ****) :0 He would of pulled me for DWI :uh:


----------



## KC RYDA

:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 19 2008, 04:25 PM~12202129
> *:biggrin:    :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: WTF are you laughing at :rant:


----------



## KC RYDA

I'm glad its not me........ :biggrin: Twtf I am laughing about.. :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 19 2008, 04:51 PM~12202307
> *I'm glad its not me........ :biggrin:  Twtf I am laughing about.. :angry:
> *


 :0 :worship: :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup my brotha!!! :wave:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Nov 19 2008, 03:51 PM~12202307
> *I'm glad its not me........ :biggrin:  Twtf I am laughing about.. :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 20 2008, 08:06 AM~12208554
> *Wassup my brotha!!! :wave:
> *


Brotha from another motha :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

I'M BORED...........LETS PISS OFF MAYHEM LIKE YESTERDAY WHEN HE WAS CRYING OVER HIS MOMMY


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 20 2008, 10:33 AM~12209001
> *I'M BORED...........LETS PISS OFF MAYHEM LIKE YESTERDAY WHEN HE WAS CRYING OVER HIS MOMMY
> *


Do you work? :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 20 2008, 10:16 AM~12209245
> *Do you work? :uh:
> *


THERES NO SUCH THING AS STUPID ?S JUST STUPID PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 20 2008, 10:33 AM~12209001
> *I'M BORED...........LETS PISS OFF MAYHEM LIKE YESTERDAY WHEN HE WAS CRYING OVER HIS MOMMY
> *


I got stuck working today, but Im down for another day :biggrin: :biggrin: I think he did get a little upset talking about that. I thought I was talkin to eminem for a minute there :biggrin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2008, 11:18 AM~12210633
> *I got stuck working today, but Im down for another day :biggrin:  :biggrin: I think he did get a little upset talking about that. I thought I was talkin to eminem for a minute there :biggrin:
> *


wutup bitch!!
















*jk! fool wuts up *****


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 20 2008, 02:21 PM~12210679
> *wutup my nikkah!!
> I'm a ****, thats whats up!
> *


:ugh: I dont think we should be friends no more :nosad:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2008, 11:24 AM~12210718
> *:ugh: I dont think we should be friends no more :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :twak: :tears:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 20 2008, 02:27 PM~12210754
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :twak:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 02:29 PM~12210779
> *:0
> *


I wish I had as many girls as I do men wanting my peepee :biggrin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2008, 11:29 AM~12210780
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


wut up homie
get to work on our car fool!!!
you got a lot to do
but its looking good homie


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2008, 01:30 PM~12210796
> *I wish I had as many girls as I do men wanting my peepee :biggrin:
> *


 :0 so you are tellin me sycko is after your peepee???


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 20 2008, 11:31 AM~12210801
> *wut up homie
> get to work on your car fool!!!
> you got a lot to do
> but its looking good homie
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 20 2008, 01:31 PM~12210801
> *wut up homie
> get to work on our car fool!!!
> you got a lot to do
> but its looking good homie
> *


 :0


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 11:31 AM~12210813
> *:0 so you are tellin me sycko is after your peepee???
> *


no mofo!! :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 02:31 PM~12210813
> *:0 so you are tellin me sycko is after your peepee???
> *


sad to say, Yes, Along with some other LIL peeps :yessad: Its embarassing :yessad:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 11:32 AM~12210821
> *:0
> *


i forgot the y but i fixed it :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2008, 01:33 PM~12210836
> *sad to say, Yes, Along with some other LIL peeps :yessad: Its embarassing :yessad:
> *


chaz?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 20 2008, 01:34 PM~12210840
> *i forgot the y but i fixed it :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

Whats up homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 20 2008, 02:31 PM~12210801
> *wut up homie
> get to work on our car fool!!!
> you got a lot to do
> but its looking good homie
> *


Im at work homie..... If I was home I would be


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 11:34 AM~12210845
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Whats up homie
> *


not shit
bored as fuck


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 20 2008, 01:35 PM~12210850
> *not shit
> bored as fuck
> *


off topic been slow as fk lately


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2008, 11:35 AM~12210847
> *Im at work homie..... If I was home I would be watching gay porn :cheesy:
> *


i dont think we should be friends anymore :ugh:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 11:36 AM~12210858
> *off topic been slow as fk lately
> *


yeah and to top it off 
post dont count :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 20 2008, 01:37 PM~12210866
> *yeah and to top it off
> post dont count :biggrin:
> *


ah if it did i would have way more post! :cheesy:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 20 2008, 11:39 AM~12210879
> *ah if it did i would have way more post! :cheesy:
> *


for reals i would at least have 2000 :biggrin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

2 Members: *DUVAL'S HERO*, SYCKO-AZ



:buttkick: 






















jk :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 20 2008, 01:21 PM~12210679
> *wutup bitch!!
> jk! fool wuts up ****
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 20 2008, 01:46 PM~12210938
> *2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, SYCKO-AZ
> :buttkick:
> jk :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: DON;T MAKE ME PEE ON U :0


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 20 2008, 11:48 AM~12210950
> *:nono: DON;T MAKE ME PEE ON U  :0
> *


open your mouth mija!! :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 20 2008, 01:50 PM~12210962
> *open your mouth mija!! :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :nosad: GO ASK KRAKALSNATCH


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 20 2008, 12:32 PM~12211300
> *:angry:  :nosad: GO ASK KRAKALSNATCH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 20 2008, 03:07 PM~12211556
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup ladies?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 20 2008, 03:32 PM~12211300
> *:angry:  :nosad: GO ASK KRAKALSNATCH
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :rant: :rant:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 21 2008, 05:31 AM~12218841
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :rant: :rant:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 21 2008, 09:46 AM~12219211
> *:uh:
> *


your avi :wow:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

:wow: :wow:
:wow:

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 21 2008, 01:22 PM~12220634
> *:wow:    :wow:
> :wow:
> 
> :wow:
> *


copy catter :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 21 2008, 12:18 PM~12220614
> *your avi :wow:
> *


I'D FUCK THE DOG SHIT OUT THAT HOE.... :biggrin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 21 2008, 10:50 AM~12220870
> *copy catter :angry:
> *










NOW OPEN YOUR MOUTH!!!


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 21 2008, 11:05 AM~12221048
> *I'D FUCK THE DOG SHIT OUT THAT HOE.... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Infamous James

LOOKIN GOOD SAMMICHSACK :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 21 2008, 03:20 PM~12221703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW OPEN YOUR MOUTH!!!
> *


nasty fkr :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 21 2008, 03:20 PM~12221707
> *X2
> *


if you werent ghey :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 21 2008, 03:44 PM~12221888
> *LOOKIN GOOD SAMMICHSACK :uh:
> *


someone stole my pumas :angry: :angry:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 21 2008, 02:06 PM~12222498-->
> 
> 
> 
> nasty fkr :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you didnt say no :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 21 2008, 02:07 PM~12222510
> *if you werent ghey :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 21 2008, 05:24 PM~12222724
> *but you didnt say no :cheesy:
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

LESS WHORING, MORE BUILDING 































:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

you make a valid point


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 21 2008, 03:53 PM~12223477
> *LESS WHORING, MORE BUILDING
> :biggrin:
> *


hahahhaha :biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 21 2008, 06:26 PM~12223758
> *you make a valid point
> *


SO DOES A PIN, OPINION HEAD


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 21 2008, 09:48 PM~12224871
> *SO DOES A PIN, OPINION HEAD
> *


no comments needed from the peanut gallery


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 22 2008, 09:13 PM~12231676
> *:wave:
> *


Wassup Homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 23 2008, 10:51 AM~12234713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much was the cornrows and where did you get them, pep boys?


----------



## LA CURA

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 23 2008, 03:51 PM~12235775
> *how much was the cornrows and where did you get them, pep boys?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Nov 23 2008, 03:51 PM~12235777
> *
> TTT
> *


thanks bro


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 23 2008, 04:08 PM~12236157
> *:uh:
> *


CHEAPO :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 23 2008, 02:55 PM~12236351
> *CHEAPO :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: pray for jp and leave kakakalakalk alone


----------



## fesboogie

BUMP


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 23 2008, 05:44 PM~12236566
> *:uh: pray for jp and leave kakakalakalk alone
> *


i got the twenny twenn twen tires too foo :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 23 2008, 05:44 PM~12236566
> *:uh: pray for jp and leave kakakalakalk alone
> *


YEA JP(IN YOUR MOUF) HAS AIDS


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 23 2008, 05:24 PM~12237114
> *YEA JP(IN YOUR MOUF) HAS AIDS
> *


 :0 IS THAT WHO THAT FOOL IS????? LOOKS LIKE A MUG SHOT ON HIS WAY TO A FEDERAL 'POUND YOU IN THE ASS' PRISON???


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 23 2008, 11:51 AM~12234713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no powder coat?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 24 2008, 09:00 AM~12240833
> *no powder coat?
> *


naw homie, Ive always been a sucker for chrome :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 23 2008, 08:21 PM~12237515
> *:0 IS THAT WHO THAT FOOL IS????? LOOKS LIKE A MUG SHOT ON HIS WAY TO A FEDERAL 'POUND YOU IN THE ASS' PRISON???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 23 2008, 07:43 PM~12236890
> *i got the twenny twenn twen tires too foo :uh:
> *


I didnt know you were talking about the tires, I bought them from Oldsmobilefanatic, I dont know where he got them


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 08:45 AM~12240928
> *naw homie, Ive always been a sucker for JB WELD :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 23 2008, 06:47 PM~12236580
> *BUMP
> *


Whats good HoMie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 24 2008, 09:47 AM~12240936
> *FIXED  :uh:
> *


Well I guess you could of put something alot worse :biggrin:


----------



## cam383rs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 18 2008, 06:53 PM~12194141
> *im pretty sure all o.d trannies including 700r4 are electronic to lock the converter,they dont have a kickdown either the have a throttle valve cable and that actually dictates when the trans shifts.
> *


They are all electric for lockup..simply hook post A on plug to your brake switch, to make it work in a non O/D car. The cable is for shift feel not when it actually shifts, but an incorrectly adjusted one will cause f'd up shifting....

Can't believe you didn't hit me up Charles :angry: , as much time as you spent with me at the trans shop when you were up here. I actually just gave a buddy of mine a 700r4 out of a camaro for his '55 Chevy we buildin' :biggrin:


----------



## cam383rs

Oh yeah the speedos can be changed from manual to electric or opposite..

Sup Charles you ain't paint that car yet :biggrin: JK now get back to work or no Tampa for you..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

I GOT YOUR CROWN BITCHvvvvv









































:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:0 dredlock rasta!


----------



## DUVAL

PAGE 187 hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Nov 24 2008, 10:31 AM~12241153
> *They are all electric for lockup..simply hook post A on plug to your brake switch, to make it work in a non O/D car. The cable is for shift feel not when it actually shifts, but an incorrectly adjusted one will cause f'd up shifting....
> 
> Can't believe you didn't hit me up Charles :angry: , as much time as you spent with me at the trans shop when you were up here. I actually just gave a buddy of mine a 700r4 out of a camaro for his '55 Chevy we buildin' :biggrin:
> *


its not for me, its for a friend, just going by what he said :biggrin: I have been meaning to call you just been busy. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Nov 24 2008, 10:41 AM~12241194
> *Oh yeah the speedos can be changed from manual to electric or opposite..
> 
> Sup Charles you ain't paint that car yet :biggrin: JK now get back to work or no Tampa for you..
> *


I hear that their wont be a Show in Tampa :angry: fkr's :angry:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 04:34 PM~12244426
> *I hear that their wont be a Show in Tampa :angry: fkr's :angry:
> *



nope. 4 shows total this year..NONE on the east coast.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 24 2008, 04:38 PM~12244468
> *nope. 4 shows total this year..NONE on the east coast.
> *


FUCK LRM :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 24 2008, 05:42 PM~12244504
> *FUCK LRM  :angry:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 04:43 PM~12244520
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


X3X3X4=36


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 24 2008, 04:48 PM~12244574
> *X3X3X4=36
> *


its actually 72

fuck LRM x2 = 2(LRM)

x3x3x4

2(LRM) x3 = 6(LRM)

6(LRM) x3 = 18(LRM)

18(LRM) x4 = 72(LRM)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 24 2008, 05:52 PM~12244622
> *its actually 72
> 
> fuck LRM x2 = 2(LRM)
> 
> x3x3x4
> 
> 2(LRM) x3 = 6(LRM)
> 
> 6(LRM) x3 = 18(LRM)
> 
> 18(LRM) x4 = 72(LRM)
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 real talk


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 04:55 PM~12244651
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 real talk
> *


 damn right.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 24 2008, 04:52 PM~12244622
> *its actually 72
> 
> fuck LRM x2 = 2(LRM)
> 
> x3x3x4
> 
> 2(LRM) x3 = 6(LRM)
> 
> 6(LRM) x3 = 18(LRM)
> 
> 18(LRM) x4 = 72(LRM)
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  TO MUCH THINKING :angry:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 24 2008, 04:56 PM~12244667
> * TO MUCH THINKING  :angry:
> *



not really. its ok, youre just a little slower than others.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 24 2008, 05:56 PM~12244667
> *      TO MUCH THINKING  :angry: *


^^^^^^

good thing you didnt pull that in the FRC........ youd be dead


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 04:59 PM~12244701
> *^^^^^^
> 
> good thing you didnt pull that in the FRC........ youd be dead
> *


I'M A VANPIRE..............I GOT KILLED ALONG TIME AGO :0


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 04:59 PM~12244701
> *^^^^^^
> 
> good thing you didnt pull that in the FRC........ youd be dead
> *


an assasination is on the way...i dont tolerate dumbass-ism...


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 24 2008, 05:00 PM~12244719
> *I'M A VANPIRE..............I GOT KILLED ALONG TIME AGO :0
> *



good thing..if you was a VAMPIRE then i'd be worried.. :uh:

by the way, you were murdered earlier today..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 24 2008, 06:00 PM~12244719
> *I'M A VANPIRE..............I GOT KILLED ALONG TIME AGO :0
> *


Oh so you like to suck stuff huh....... Damn too bad I aint queer


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Nov 24 2008, 06:00 PM~12244720-->
> 
> 
> 
> an assasination is on the way...i dont tolerate dumbass-ism...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-IN YA MOUF_@Nov 24 2008, 06:02 PM~12244746
> *good thing..if you was a VAMPIRE then i'd be worried.. :uh:
> 
> by the way, you were murdered earlier today..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 just owned again :0 :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 05:03 PM~12244762
> *x2
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 just owned again :0  :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 24 2008, 05:02 PM~12244746
> *good thing..if you was a VAMPIRE then i'd be worried.. :uh:
> 
> by the way, you were murdered earlier today..
> *


 :nono: THAT WAS BUFFI GETTN OWND BY JASON HOMIE..DON'T GET IT TWISTED :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 24 2008, 06:44 PM~12245191
> *:nono: THAT WAS BUFFI GETTN OWND BY JASON HOMIE..DON'T GET IT TWISTED :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 08:47 AM~12240933
> *I didnt know you were talking about the tires, I bought them from Oldsmobilefanatic, I dont know where he got them
> *


next time you better read minds cause i dont want to have to put the smack down on infamy jimmy for his wanksta talk


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 24 2008, 08:58 PM~12247092
> *next time you better read minds cause i dont want to have to put the smack down on infamy jimmy for his wanksta talk
> *


didnt mean to sound harsh there :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 24 2008, 11:02 PM~12247862
> *didnt mean to sound harsh there :uh:
> *


you didnt sound very christian like :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2008, 06:46 AM~12251613
> *you didnt sound very christian like :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 25 2008, 07:41 AM~12251663
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: That nikkah needs to practice what he preaches :yessad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2008, 08:18 AM~12251696
> *:biggrin: That nikkah needs to practice what he preaches :yessad:
> *


YOU TOO ,ALWAYS RUSHING ME FOR PICS BUT YOU DONT PUT IN NO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 25 2008, 08:32 AM~12251712
> *YOU TOO ,ALWAYS RUSHING ME FOR PICS BUT YOU DONT PUT IN NO WORK :biggrin:
> *


I haven't worked on my car yet  Your case was different cause you said that you have been doin work :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 24 2008, 08:58 PM~12247092
> *next time you better read minds cause i dont want to have to put the smack down on infamy jimmy for his wanksta talk
> *


STFU PUSSY :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 25 2008, 12:48 PM~12252962
> *STFU PUSSY  :biggrin:
> *


real talk :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2008, 11:50 AM~12252989
> *real talk :0
> *


 :0


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 24 2008, 06:58 PM~12247092
> *next time you better read minds cause i dont want to have to put the smack down on infamy jimmy for his wanksta talk
> *


wow


----------



## KAKALAK

its 9:00pm and I just got off


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 25 2008, 02:57 PM~12254204
> *wow
> *


you took the words right out of my mouth (no ****) :0


----------



## SKEETER




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Nov 25 2008, 11:11 PM~12258797
> *
> *


Have I met you before   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

























































whats good stranger :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:scrutinize:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2008, 10:05 PM~12257946
> *its 9:00pm and I just got off
> *


8:30 AM AND I JUST GOT OFF AGAIN........AHHHH IT WAS NICE :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

http://www.slutload.com/watch/wMfFtNmWz2/2girls1cup.html
:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 26 2008, 09:32 AM~12262076
> *8:30 AM AND I JUST GOT OFF AGAIN........AHHHH IT WAS NICE  :biggrin:
> *


:barf: by watchin slutupload :barf:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2008, 08:55 AM~12262179
> *:barf: by watchin slutupload :barf:
> *


 :0


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 26 2008, 06:37 AM~12262100
> *http://www.slutload.com/watch/wMfFtNmWz2/2girls1cup.html
> :biggrin:
> *


WTF NO!
IM NOT GONNA CLICK :angry: 








OK FUCK IT I WILL :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 26 2008, 12:49 PM~12264014
> *WTF NO!
> IM NOT GONNA CLICK :angry:
> OK FUCK IT I WILL :biggrin:
> *


PUSSY :angry:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 26 2008, 11:20 AM~12264346
> *I HATE PUSSY  :angry:
> *


PUSSY


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 26 2008, 01:41 PM~12264548
> *I SMELL LIKE STINKY PUSSY
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 26 2008, 12:15 PM~12264874
> *i wish i had a pussy.
> *


**** :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Nov 26 2008, 03:14 PM~12265423
> ***** :0
> *


DID U WATCH THE CLIP.... :cheesy:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 26 2008, 01:50 PM~12265798
> *DID U WATCH THE CLIP.... :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :barf: :banghead: :rant: :burn: 



mofo, why!!!!?????!!!??? :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 26 2008, 04:50 PM~12265798
> *DID U WATCH THE CLIP.... :cheesy:
> *


I did enough to see the chick pooping in the glass, and then I turned it off :barf: cause I knew what they were going to do :angry: :barf:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 26 2008, 10:55 PM~12269062
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2008, 05:56 AM~12261844
> *Have I met you before      :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> whats good stranger :wave: :biggrin:
> *


THAT SOUNDS LIKE **** TALK


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:wave:


----------



## cam383rs

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Nov 24 2008, 04:42 PM~12244504
> *FUCK LRM  :angry:
> *


Yeah fuck LRM everyone on the east coast should stop buying their mag then they might realize wuz up.


----------



## cam383rs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2008, 04:32 PM~12244411
> *its not for me, its for a friend, just going by what he said :biggrin: I have been meaning to call you just been busy.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sure homie :uh: you ain't got time for your Pcola homies no more. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Nov 27 2008, 11:22 AM~12273555
> *Sure homie :uh:  you ain't got time for your Pcola homies no more. :biggrin:
> *


It aint even like that :no: :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

q.vo kakalak. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 27 2008, 05:34 PM~12276392
> *q.vo kakalak. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wussup homie, happy thanksgiving to you and your family


----------



## Texas_Bowties

What's up KAKALAK! Looks like I wont make the picnic... but should be there the week after...


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup bro? :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

found yo wife kuntalak on the street corner


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 28 2008, 08:33 PM~12283859
> *God is awesome!
> *


 :|


----------



## Scrapin63




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 28 2008, 07:43 PM~12283216
> *What's up KAKALAK! Looks like I wont make the picnic... but should be there the week after...
> *


Agh that sucks...............................For you :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Nah that sucks bro


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 28 2008, 09:33 PM~12283859
> *found yo wife kuntalak on the street corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: I have been looking for her  :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2008, 09:34 AM~12287223
> *Agh that sucks...............................For you  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Nah that sucks bro
> *


ya man was lookin forward to it...oh well...


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

:|


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

BUMP


----------



## KAKALAK

didnt get much done yoday, stripped the POR-15 from the fender lips. My Drill couldnt take it, but luckly I was able to get it stripped off. I did shoot 2 coats of epoxy on it though :biggrin: Filler to start tomm.


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin: back to the tizzy baby


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 30 2008, 01:13 AM~12291816
> *didnt get much done yoday, stripped the POR-15 from the fender lips. My Drill couldnt take it, but luckly I was able to get it stripped off. I did shoot 2 coats of epoxy on it though :biggrin:  Filler to start tomm.
> *


we know your full of shit........you know how?.








































no pics  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 30 2008, 08:38 PM~12296354
> *we know your full of shit........you know how?.
> no pics   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 pics coming soon  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well stripped the lips, Ospho'd the metal, and degreased it 

















Shot the epoxy on, then scuffed it up




















Applied the duraglass


















Sanded and then applied the filler, I still have to sand it  



































Now to the antenna hole, scuffed it up and applied the marglass, and sanded


























same thing done on the bottom lip










Also took the left over and placed it where my old 14's would rub the fender


----------



## Infamous James

:0 :0 :0 GOIN TO TOWN ON THAT CAR LIKE DUVAL'S ZERO GOS TO TOWN ON A BUFFALO SIZED SHE BITCH


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 1 2008, 10:23 AM~12300515
> *:0  :0  :0 GOIN TO TOWN ON THAT CAR LIKE DUVAL'S ZERO GOS TO TOWN ON A BUFFALO SIZED SHE BITCH
> *


 :0 :0 Im scared to ask for pics hno: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 1 2008, 10:39 AM~12300578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im pretty gangsta myself :cheesy:


----------



## KC RYDA

:wave: Hello cuz... Hope u had a great thanksgiving. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 1 2008, 11:45 AM~12300888
> *:wave:  Hello cuz... Hope u had a great thanksgiving.  :biggrin:
> *


i think he did,he was starring in his first tv show!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 1 2008, 11:54 AM~12300937
> *i think he did,he was starring in his first tv show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I was dressed in the turkey suit


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 1 2008, 11:45 AM~12300888
> *:wave:  Hello cuz... Hope u had a great thanksgiving.  :biggrin:
> *


Wussup, yeah I did, chilled with some "M" homies :thumbsup: But I had 3 days off and only got about 3 hours of work time in :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Car is commin along nicely!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 1 2008, 03:15 PM~12302313
> *Car is commin along nicely!
> *


thanks it just aint coming fast enough :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 01:46 PM~12302546
> *thanks it just aint coming fast enough :angry:
> *


you plan on smoothing out the door jambs & trunk jambs also like you did the fender?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 03:46 PM~12302546
> *thanks it just aint coming fast enough :angry:
> *


cuz you beat off to much


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 1 2008, 01:58 PM~12302675
> *
> cuz you beat off to much
> *


 :cheesy: that could be a problem in having progress on the car..lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 1 2008, 03:49 PM~12302588
> *you plan on smoothing out the door jambs & trunk jambs also like you did the fender?
> *


I could but what you cant see I probably wont mess with too much. The rear lips are going to be a pain, they are rippled due to the fabrication of them.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 1 2008, 03:58 PM~12302675
> *
> cuz you beat off to much
> *


Hum.... I never though about it like that


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 02:01 PM~12302703
> *I could but what you cant see I probably wont mess with too much. The rear lips are going to be a pain, they are rippled due to the fabrication of them.
> *


Attention to detail is what is goin make this car stand out!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 1 2008, 04:01 PM~12302698
> *:cheesy: that could be a problem in having progress on the car..lol
> *


no My main problem is that I dont have any friends that can do bodywork and I dont have alot of time to work on it


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 02:04 PM~12302725
> *no My main problem is that I dont have any friends that can do bodywork and I dont have alot of time to work on it
> *


I should be out there in about 3 weeks :biggrin:

wait you are telling me that chaz does not know how to build a car or do body werk???


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 1 2008, 04:03 PM~12302714
> *Attention to detail is what is goin make this car stand out!
> *


your right 




Chaz bought his ride if that tells you anything :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 1 2008, 04:04 PM~12302731
> *I should be out there in about 3 weeks :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: Why u not say u were going to NC to visit .


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 1 2008, 05:17 PM~12303317
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: Why u not say u were going to NC to visit .
> *


nikkah Ive told you like 50 times :uh: I dont know what your worried about you aint going to meet me there :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 09:44 AM~12300378
> *Well stripped the lips, Ospho'd the metal, and degreased it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot the epoxy on, then scuffed it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applied the duraglass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded and then applied the filler, I still have to sand it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to the antenna hole, scuffed it up and applied the marglass, and sanded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing done on the bottom lip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also took the left over and placed it where my old 14's would rub the fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

Here are som pics of the dr fender after being smoothed out, shit looks alot better than stock :yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 04:14 PM~12303752
> *Here are som pics of the dr fender after being smoothed out, shit looks alot better than stock :yes:
> 
> *



X10000000


----------



## 67juiced




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 1 2008, 06:44 PM~12304062
> *X10000000
> *


:yes:


----------



## God's Son2

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 1 2008, 09:55 PM~12306029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


now thats gangsta :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Dec 1 2008, 10:57 PM~12306733
> *TTT! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KC RYDA

:wave: Your ride is comeing along .


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 07:54 PM~12306688
> *now thats gayngsta :0  :0
> *


 :uh: fickst


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 07:44 AM~12300378
> *Well stripped the lips, Ospho'd the metal, and degreased it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot the epoxy on, then scuffed it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applied the duraglass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded and then applied the filler, I still have to sand it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to the antenna hole, scuffed it up and applied the marglass, and sanded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing done on the bottom lip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also took the left over and placed it where my old 14's would rub the fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS TO ME THAT YOU'RE DOING ALOT OF CUSTOM WORK, LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## OneStopCustoms

pinche madre, coño, hijo de la chingada...


good morning people... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 2 2008, 11:41 AM~12310996
> *:uh: fickst
> *


sorry bro my fault :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Dec 2 2008, 12:48 PM~12311522
> *LOOKS TO ME THAT YOU'RE DOING ALOT OF CUSTOM WORK, LOOKIN GOOD
> *


Thanks homie......... Looks like Im going to tighten up to compete with you


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 2 2008, 12:49 PM~12311539
> *pinche madre, coño, hijo de la chingada...
> good morning people...  :biggrin:
> *


What ever you said x2





:wave: thanks for the bump homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 09:44 AM~12300378
> *Well stripped the lips, Ospho'd the metal, and degreased it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot the epoxy on, then scuffed it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applied the duraglass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded and then applied the filler, I still have to sand it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to the antenna hole, scuffed it up and applied the marglass, and sanded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same thing done on the bottom lip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also took the left over and placed it where my old 14's would rub the fender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


new page :0


----------



## SYCKO-AZ




----------



## Scrapin63

ttt for puttin in major work


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Dec 2 2008, 03:27 PM~12313023
> *ttt for puttin in major work
> *


Well thanks for the compliment but I feel as if Im slackin, I mean if I would of took my car to someone to get done, this build up would be finished


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2008, 12:33 PM~12313107
> *Well thanks for the compliment but I feel as if Im slackin, I mean if I would of took my car to someone to get done, this build up would be finished
> *


i would take a lot more money too though


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 2 2008, 02:36 PM~12313146
> *i would take a lot more money too though
> *


STFU :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 2 2008, 03:36 PM~12313146
> *i would take a lot more money too though
> *


thats why it isnt there :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 2 2008, 03:45 PM~12313221
> *STFU  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 2 2008, 12:45 PM~12313221
> *hi my name is duval's hero and yes i'm a
> http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elraider831/funny/****-1.gif
> *


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 2 2008, 04:41 PM~12313733
> *:ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2008, 04:04 PM~12302725
> *no My main problem is that I dont have any friends that can do bodywork and I dont have alot of time to work on it
> *


i have no freinds so i have to do all my own work too


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2008, 05:52 PM~12314315
> *i have no freinds so i have to do all my own work too
> *


I guess I stink or something :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2008, 06:04 PM~12314446
> *I guess I stink or something :dunno:
> *


try washing up after butt sex


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 2 2008, 06:31 PM~12314753
> *try washing up after butt sex
> *


I'll try that, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:|


----------



## SCRAPING-CADILLAC

:ugh:


----------



## Groc006

Looking good KAKALAK,

Im lookin forward to going to the Majestics show this weekend and maybe meeting a few of you Fla. Ridaz


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

i like the way your do your build up.....damn 200 pages and this bitch aint done yet.


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 2 2008, 10:41 AM~12310996
> *:uh: fickst
> *


what??


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 2 2008, 07:50 PM~12316826
> *i like the way your do your build up.....damn 200 pages and this bitch aint done yet.
> *


hes a popular guy


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2008, 11:49 AM~12312162
> *Thanks homie......... Looks like Im going to tighten up to compete with you
> *


I DONT THINK MINE IS ANYTHING SPECIAL, JUST GONNA BE A DAILY DRIVER, MAYBE TAKE IT OUT TO COCOA AND DA.VILLE ON THE WEEKENDS :biggrin: AND YOU'RE PUTTIN IN ALOT MORE WORK THAN I DID ON MINE  :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> what??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: could you by chance make that pic any larger and blurrier?? my guess is your magic anal bullet with my name on it as an offer to join you in your ghey reigndeer games with santa and his gey elves.....ill pass on that one fruitbag


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 2 2008, 07:38 PM~12315569-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 08:16 PM~12315921
> *:ugh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was a joke
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 09:24 PM~12316555
> *Looking good KAKALAK,
> 
> Im lookin forward to going to the Majestics show this weekend and maybe meeting a few of you Fla. Ridaz
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure homie!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Dec 2 2008, 09:50 PM~12316826
> *i like the way your do your build up.....damn 200 pages and this bitch aint done yet.
> *


Read the 1st post homie, it explains alot, on why its not done yet. Oh and also the economy is jacked right now


----------



## Texas_Bowties

so is this car done yet?


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 3 2008, 12:04 PM~12323973
> *so is this car done yet?
> *


HELL NAH THIS FOOL IS GONNA TAKE BOUT 25 MORE YEARS TILL HE GETS A PAINT JOB :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:0


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ




----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 3 2008, 06:48 PM~12327046
> *
> *


Word on the street is that all the pics he has been posting are old and that the car is done!!!! :0


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 3 2008, 05:50 PM~12327062
> *Word on the street is that all the pics he has been posting are old and that the car is done!!!! :0
> *


NAH HOMEBOY.. WORD ON THE STREETS IS THAT ALL THE PICS HE HAS BEEN POSTING ARE NOT HIS BUT HIS BOYFRIENDS PICS!! OH AND YEAH IT'S DONE





BUT THEN AGAIN THAT'S JUST WHAT I HEARD :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

this car aint neva gonna be done,a we all know that including KAKALAC  





































































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO

Whatup Home Skillet!? How you been bro? Havent been posting on any of the main project rides so I figured I start again.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 4 2008, 12:26 AM~12329834
> *Whatup Home Skillet!? How you been bro? Havent been posting on any of the main project rides so I figured I start again.
> *


  Well you aint missed much, Gayman is posting his favorite pics in here......GHEY :uh:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 3 2008, 08:52 PM~12329337
> *this car aint neva gonna be done,a we all know that including KAKALAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: too much gay in the morning


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2008, 08:47 AM~12332289
> * Well you aint missed much, Gayman is posting his favorite pics in here......GHEY :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

LOL!!!!!


----------



## KC RYDA

Funny Stuff & Myspace layouts
</p>


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 4 2008, 12:45 PM~12333536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Funny Stuff & Myspace layouts
> </p>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KC RYDA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2008, 11:58 AM~12333654
> *
> *


Sorry


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

LOL!!!!!
FAIL


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 4 2008, 01:09 PM~12333774
> *Sorry
> *


edit it and put a smiley in there :thumbsup:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2008, 10:53 AM~12334158
> *edit it and put a smiley in there :thumbsup:
> *


OR HAVE THE MODS DELETE YOUR FAIL!! :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 4 2008, 01:58 PM~12334218
> *OR HAVE THE MODS DELETE YOUR FAIL!!  :ugh:
> *


check out off topic, the thread about mayhem :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2008, 01:07 PM~12334299
> *check out off topic, the thread about mayhem :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

:biggrin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 4 2008, 12:42 PM~12335111
> *:biggrin:
> *


SO WHAT WAS THAT PIC YOU WERE TRYING TO POST?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 4 2008, 03:45 PM~12335134
> *SO WHAT WAS THAT PIC YOU WERE TRYING TO POST?
> *


:scrutinize: 1st time seeing a post like that........could it have something to do with her avi???? I think you were seeing that shes a female and your trying to spark up a conversation :scrutinize: :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 4 2008, 02:43 PM~12334643
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2008, 02:04 PM~12335296
> *:scrutinize:  1st time seeing a post like that........could it have something to do with her avi???? I think you were seeing that shes a female and your trying to spark up a conversation :scrutinize: :0  :0
> *


if she a female post nudes! :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

Ha ! HA! real funny . :cheesy: :rant:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 4 2008, 02:08 PM~12335328
> *Ha ! HA! real funny . :cheesy:  :rant:
> *


 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 01:10 PM~12335343
> *:dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


NICE TRY HOMIE... :roflmao:


----------



## KC RYDA

:no:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2008, 01:04 PM~12335296
> *:scrutinize:  1st time seeing a post like that........could it have something to do with her avi???? I think you were seeing that shes a female and your trying to spark up a conversation :scrutinize: :0  :0
> *


OR COULD IT BE THAT YOU ARE TRYING TO SPARK A CONVERSATION WITH ME!?!? :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 4 2008, 02:12 PM~12335358
> *NICE TRY HOMIE... :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 4 2008, 02:13 PM~12335374
> *:no:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

:roflmao: :roflmao: DONT GET BAD HOMEBOY


IF AT FIRST YOU DONT SUCCEED...........


NEVERMIND


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 4 2008, 02:35 PM~12335578
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: DONT GET BAD HOMEBOY
> IF AT FIRST YOU DONT SUCCEED...........
> NEVERMIND
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

:happysad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

We in here post whoring this topic while KAKALAC is in off topic flirting


----------



## KC RYDA

I will make shore i let his wifey know.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Dec 4 2008, 01:38 PM~12335612-->
> 
> 
> 
> We in here post whoring this topic while KAKALAC is in off topic flirting
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WITH
> MAYHEM?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KC RYDA_@Dec 4 2008, 01:40 PM~12335633
> *I will make shore i let his wifey know.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KC RYDA

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 4 2008, 03:47 PM~12335694
> *WITH
> MAYHEM?
> :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 4 2008, 02:40 PM~12335633
> *I will make shore i let his wifey know.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You goin SNITCH that he flirting with ghey guys on the internet?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 4 2008, 02:47 PM~12335694
> *WITH
> MAYHEM?
> :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KC RYDA

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 03:50 PM~12335735
> *You goin SNITCH that he flirting with ghey guys on the internet?
> *


Hell no if he likes that shit. Its all him. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 4 2008, 02:55 PM~12335773
> *Hell no if he likes that shit. Its all him.  :biggrin:
> *


You got a point there Tonya!


----------



## KC RYDA

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 03:56 PM~12335790
> *You got a point there Tonya!
> *


Thanks alot .... :nosad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 4 2008, 02:59 PM~12335827
> *Thanks alot .... :nosad:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 04:38 PM~12335612
> *We in here post whoring this topic while KAKALAC is in off topic flirting
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2008, 03:02 PM~12335860
> *:happysad:
> *


Dont worry homie! I kept Tonya company on here and kept your build up topic on top :biggrin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Hey KAKALAC check tha new sig :0


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 01:50 PM~12335735
> *You goin SNITCH that he flirting with ghey guys on the internet?
> *


that sounds a little funny..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 4 2008, 04:55 PM~12335773
> *Hell no if he likes that shit. Its all him.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: you know better than that :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 4 2008, 04:56 PM~12335790
> *You got a point there Tonya!
> *


not cool homie :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## SYCKO-AZ




----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

:|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 4 2008, 08:08 PM~12337877
> *:|
> *


x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## SYCKO-AZ




----------



## KC RYDA

:wave:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ




----------



## SYCKO-AZ

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SYCKO-AZ, *chilango1964*


:scrutinize:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 5 2008, 01:01 PM~12345167
> *
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ+Dec 5 2008, 03:01 PM~12345167-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aint had the time to work on the ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KC [email protected] 5 2008, 03:42 PM~12345525
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: killa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 04:09 PM~12345735
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Dec 5 2008, 04:30 PM~12345886
> *
> *


You still coming to the show or is that what the frown is for??


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2008, 02:38 PM~12346474
> *Aint had the time to work on the ride
> *


YEAH WE CAN TELL...... :angry: 
GET YOUR LAZY ASS TO WORK!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 5 2008, 06:09 PM~12346709
> *YEAH WE CAN TELL...... :angry:
> GET YOUR LAZY ASS TO WORK!!!
> *


not lazy, I just work alot :yes:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2008, 04:13 PM~12347246
> *not lazy, I just work alot :yes:
> *


TAKE A DAY OFF FROM WORK...CALL IN SICK
AND WORK ON YOUR CAR. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Dec 5 2008, 07:14 PM~12347254
> *TAKE A DAY OFF FROM WORK...CALL IN SICK
> AND WORK ON YOUR CAR. :cheesy:
> *


Im addicted to getting money :yessad:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: better than addicted to monkeys


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup KAKA? :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 7 2008, 02:37 PM~12359773
> *:uh: better than addicted to monkeys
> *


I dont know, they run neck to neck, for me :0 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well resumed work on the fender, I have a skim coat of glazing to sand dow and the lip will be complete. Then its to the outside  





















Took out the door button, so that I can mount the door opener.

























Drilled the existing location out









Then I went to get my bur and cant find it  I spent about 3 hours lookin for it :angry: I guess I better muster up 20 bucks


----------



## KC RYDA

Hey cuz .. How is work going? Just stopping by to say good work . :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 8 2008, 01:48 PM~12367916
> *Hey cuz .. How is work going?  Just stopping by to say good work .  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

what up homie, bout time we see some new work.............


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Dec 8 2008, 02:34 PM~12368266
> *what up homie, bout time we see some new work.............
> *


:yessad: I know.... I know  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 8 2008, 11:28 AM~12367726
> *
> Took out the door button, so that I can mount the door opener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drilled the existing location out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I went to get my bur and cant find it  I spent about 3 hours lookin for it :angry: I guess I better muster up 20 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just wondering what was point in drilling? what you have planned?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 8 2008, 07:04 PM~12370738
> *Just wondering what was point in drilling? what you have planned?
> *


the shaved door handles leaves you with no way to open your door from outside, so I got these spring loaded poppers that go in your jamb, and when you pop the latch the door will be pushed out, a couple inches to clear the latch


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 8 2008, 05:27 PM~12370976
> *the shaved door handles leaves you with no way to open your door from outside, so I got these spring loaded poppers that go in your jamb, and when you pop the latch the door will be pushed out, a couple inches to clear the latch
> *


ohhh ok i gotcha, jus didnt know what you was goin do there :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## MAAANDO

:wave: What it do mufucka?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 8 2008, 07:27 PM~12370976
> *the shaved door handles leaves you with no way to open your door from outside, so I got these spring loaded poppers that go in your jamb, and when you pop the latch the door will be pushed out, a couple inches to clear the latch
> *


thats nuts ,cuz i was thinking on mounting mine in the same spot but was hesitant because i hadnt seen it done and wasnt sure if it would work well like that....id say ill wait and see how they work for you and then decide but i dont think you will ever get to that point


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking real good!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2008, 11:25 AM~12377542
> *thats nuts ,cuz i was thinking on mounting mine in the same spot but was hesitant because i hadnt seen it done and wasnt sure if it would work well like that....id say ill wait and see how they work for you and then decide but i dont think you will ever get to that point
> *


hell nah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats where the manufacturer said to put it, so we'll see. Be a leader, not a follower :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 9 2008, 01:08 PM~12378473
> *hell nah  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats where the manufacturer said to put it, so we'll see. Be a leader, not a follower :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


OOOOH OK AND ILL DO IT I AINT SKURRED! :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 9 2008, 03:26 PM~12379808
> *OOOOH OK AND ILL DO IT I AINT SKURRED! :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


Pics or it didnt happen :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 scardy kat :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

:wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Dec 10 2008, 01:20 AM~12385845-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas_Bowties_@Dec 10 2008, 01:27 AM~12385926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 10 2008, 08:06 AM~12387352
> *:uh:
> *


watch your tone of voice with me their buddy :scrutinize: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 10 2008, 12:53 PM~12388606
> *watch your tone of voice with me their buddy :scrutinize:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 mando is a bad influance on us all :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 10 2008, 01:39 PM~12388996
> *:0 mando is a bad influance on us all :biggrin:
> *


I agree, something needs to be done about that :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 10 2008, 01:42 PM~12389024
> *I agree, something needs to be done about that  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:yes:



































































:biggrin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

wut up people


----------



## MAAANDO

I agree that I am a bad influence. I talk a lot of shit and put in little time in my own shit. But fuck it its allllllll good.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 10 2008, 10:41 PM~12394155
> *I agree that I am a bad influence. I talk a lot of shit and put in little time in my own shit. But fuck it its allllllll good.
> *


thats okay.,..... your cool with me, no matter what bossman says about you :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 10 2008, 11:44 PM~12394951
> *thats okay.,..... your cool with me, no matter what bossman says about you :biggrin:
> *


 :0 you said you hated him for touching you well ya sleep and now hes cool with you?! 
























:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

He told me that he loved me :happysad: He also made me feel special :happysad:




































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :barf: at the sametime :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

my wife found by burr, :0


----------



## God's Son2

KAKALAK IS A HICK


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 11 2008, 08:00 PM~12403451
> *my wife found by burr,  :0
> *


is that what she calls that little thing :happysad:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2007, 07:19 AM~7865559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs some grinding but ready to start making my tank mounts
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 11 2008, 10:39 PM~12404930
> *is that what she calls that little thing  :happysad:
> *


I knew Id get a comment like that :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Dec 11 2008, 08:38 AM~12398293-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 you said you hated him for touching you well ya sleep and now hes cool with you?!
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont be jealous bossman...... Tell them how you wanted me to touch you too but I turned you down and thats why you are upset. :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Dec 11 2008, 12:48 PM~12399494
> *He told me that he loved me :happysad: He also made me feel special :happysad:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf: at the sametime :biggrin:
> *


I was just trying to get the money out your pocket.... but then I found nothing (im sure youve heard that before)........ :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 12 2008, 08:50 AM~12409600
> *Dont be jealous bossman...... Tell them how you wanted me to touch you too but I turned you down and thats why you are upset.  :0
> I was just trying to get the money shot out .... but then I found nothing (im sure youve heard that before)........  :0
> *



:wow:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man! :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

I see u all are getting along.. :biggrin: . Just saying hello. Dont sit and watch everyone else work.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Dec 12 2008, 01:23 PM~12411226
> *I see u all are getting along.. :biggrin:  . Just saying hello. Dont sit and watch everyone else work.
> *


Hey fkr, whose side are you on :scrutinize: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA+Dec 12 2008, 11:23 AM~12411226-->
> 
> 
> 
> I see u all are getting along.. :biggrin:  . Just saying hello. Dont sit and watch everyone else work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Dec 12 2008, 12:52 PM~12412145
> *Hey fkr, whose side are you on :scrutinize:  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


i got your back homie!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 12 2008, 02:52 PM~12412145-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fkr, whose side are you on :scrutinize:  :biggrin: :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas_Bowties_@Dec 12 2008, 03:51 PM~12412614
> *:uh:
> i got you from the back homie!
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 12 2008, 02:01 PM~12412666
> *:barf:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

when ever you say something to a dude that could be takin wrong, you got to say no ****  :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Hi Ladies!!!! :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 12 2008, 04:58 PM~12413163
> *Hi Ladies!!!! :wave:
> *


sup killa?


----------



## MAAANDO

Chillin man..... got home early and just being lazy right now. Sup wit u?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 12 2008, 05:02 PM~12413205
> *Chillin man..... got home early and just being lazy right now. Sup wit u?
> *


at work, I was planning on workin on the cutty this weekend, but I might have to work on sunday  but I aint workin for free so :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Yeah I might go put in some work real quick on the 6fo. Lets see if I can get my happy ass off this couch.


----------



## MAAANDO

Yeah I might go put in some work real quick on the 6fo. Lets see if I can get my happy ass off this couch.


----------



## MAAANDO

Yeah I might go put in some work real quick on the 6fo. Lets see if I can get my happy ass off this couch.


----------



## MAAANDO

WTF!!!! how did that happen?


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 12 2008, 02:58 PM~12413160
> *when ever you say something to a dude that could be takin wrong, you got to say no ****   :biggrin:
> *


maybe it was ment to take it wrong!






























no ****


----------



## BlueBerry

do work do work .


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Dec 12 2008, 09:50 PM~12415904
> *do work do work .
> *


YEAH RIGHT,YOUR IN THE WRONG BUILD TOPIC IF IF YOU WANNA SEE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 12 2008, 04:58 PM~12413160
> *when ever you say something to a dude that could be takin wrong, you got to say no ****   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms

:|


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 13 2008, 11:02 AM~12419518
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Real men dont need to say No ****? :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

TTT LOOKIN REAL GOOD, LOTS OF CUSTOM WORK


----------



## cam383rs

Sup Chucky :biggrin: Happy belated Thanksgiving and since I never get online I'll say Merry Xmas and Happy New Years in advance. I figured that car to be painted already..must be tough lookin at it and not bein able to remember what its like to roll in your lo lo... :biggrin: :0 jk jk jk jk a little motivation so whats good fam doin alright?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 13 2008, 10:07 PM~12423177
> *Real men dont need to say No ****? :angry:
> *


sorry their little buddy but your wrong


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 14 2008, 04:00 PM~12427355
> *sorry their little buddy but your wrong
> *


am I? :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Dec 14 2008, 01:12 PM~12426417-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT LOOKIN REAL GOOD, LOTS OF CUSTOM WORK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-cam383rs_@Dec 14 2008, 03:19 PM~12427163
> *Sup Chucky :biggrin:  Happy belated Thanksgiving and since I never get online I'll say Merry Xmas and Happy New Years in advance. I figured that car to be painted already..must be tough lookin at it and not bein able to remember what its like to roll in your lo lo... :biggrin:  :0 jk jk jk jk a little motivation so whats good fam doin alright?
> *


we're doing fine, and its lookin like tax time for me, before its painted. Hows your family? Enjoying your new house?? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I was sick as hell this weekend, couldnt get any energy to get out of bed this weekend, so no new pics this week either :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin: 



























still needs some grinding but ready to start making my tank mounts


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 13 2008, 10:07 PM~12423177
> *Real men dont need to say No ****? :angry:
> *


 :yes: WHEN YOUR ON LAYITLOW YOU DO


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 15 2008, 09:55 AM~12432915
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs some grinding but ready to start making my tank mounts
> *


At least your puttin in work homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for new pics


----------



## MAAANDO

Dont let him fool you. Those arent new pics.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 16 2008, 09:01 AM~12443458
> *Dont let him fool you. Those arent new pics.
> *


no, cockman posted them, not me :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 16 2008, 04:17 PM~12446263
> *no, cockman posted them, not me :nosad:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i know..... only he would post pics of a rusted rack-to-be.


----------



## God's Son2




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 16 2008, 04:17 PM~12446263
> *no, cockman posted them, not me :nosad:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim

"AT ALL COSTS"


----------



## Skim

WHERE THE HELL HAS DUVALS HERO BEEN :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 16 2008, 10:40 PM~12451180
> *WHERE THE HELL HAS DUVALS HERO BEEN :0
> *


Maybe the ninjas got em! :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 17 2008, 12:40 AM~12451180
> *WHERE THE HELL HAS DUVALS HERO BEEN :0
> *


X2. Ive been asking that same question. I did get a text from him this morning saying that he likes vibrators in his butt or something. :dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

Damn Charles I see alot of typing and no work going on in here!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Dec 17 2008, 10:39 AM~12453613
> *Damn Charles I see alot of typing and no work going on in here!
> *


yes charles...........more work less talk.......you fuckin puto! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

KAKALAK IS M.I.A. :dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 18 2008, 05:30 PM~12467199
> *KAKALAK IS M.I.A.  :dunno:
> *


NEGATIVE....
I WILL CALL TOMORROW.....

BUT I HAVE SOME BADD NEWS TO SHARE W/ U ALL......

CHARLES AKA KAKALAC IS IN THE HOSPITAL, AND AS WE ALL KNOW, HE IS THE HEAD OF HOUSEHOLD WITH 2 CHILDREN, HE HAS LONG TERM DISABILTY INSURANCE, BUT IF I UNDERSTOOD HIM CORRECTLY HIS INSURANCE WILL NOT PAY THE FULL AMOUNT OF THE HOSPITAL BILL, WE NEED TO COME TOGETHER TO HELP A BROTHER OUT....
I WILL GET MORE 411 AND INFORM EVERYONE! SO WE CAN RAISE SOMETHING FOR HIM


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt for the homie...


----------



## SYCKO-AZ




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 18 2008, 11:18 PM~12470318
> *NEGATIVE....
> I WILL CALL TOMORROW.....
> 
> BUT I HAVE SOME BADD NEWS TO SHARE W/ U ALL......
> 
> CHARLES AKA KAKALAC IS IN THE HOSPITAL, AND AS WE ALL KNOW, HE IS THE HEAD OF HOUSEHOLD WITH 2 CHILDREN, HE HAS LONG TERM DISABILTY INSURANCE, BUT IF I UNDERSTOOD HIM CORRECTLY HIS INSURANCE WILL NOT PAY THE FULL AMOUNT OF THE HOSPITAL BILL, WE NEED TO COME TOGETHER TO HELP A BROTHER OUT....
> I WILL GET MORE 411 AND INFORM EVERYONE! SO WE CAN RAISE SOMETHING FOR HIM
> *


im at 407.303.4538 room 339 

****** cant keep me down for ever :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 20 2008, 07:40 PM~12484581
> *im at 407.303.4538  room 339
> 
> ****** cant keep me down for ever :0
> *


DID YOUR VAGINA EVER STOP BLEEDING?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 20 2008, 07:52 PM~12484629
> *DID YOUR VAGINA EVER STOP BLEEDING?
> *


WTF Happened?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 20 2008, 08:14 PM~12484737
> *WTF Happened?
> *


ACT LIKE YOU DONT KNOW :uh: 




































YOU AND YO BOYS RAPED HIS ASS :0


----------



## KAKALAK

you guys :ugh: i got a real bad case of pnomonia (spellcheck) been in here since tuesday night. i cant seem to kick it


----------



## bBblue88olds

WHERE THE HEK ARE THE SEATS?? LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

back ones are in my attic, the front ones are in the garage, got crap sitting on them. I need to get rid of them


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 20 2008, 09:06 PM~12485018
> *you guys :ugh: i got a real bad case of pnomonia (spellcheck) been in here since tuesday night. i cant seem to kick it
> *


I THINK YOU SMOKIN TO MUCH WEED :yes: 



































ON SOME REAL SHIT GET BETTER BRO,DONT WANNA MISS THE HOLIDAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 20 2008, 07:06 PM~12485018
> *you guys :ugh: i got a real bad case of pnomonia (spellcheck) been in here since tuesday night. i cant seem to kick it
> *


Hope you feel better homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 20 2008, 09:30 PM~12485129
> *I THINK  YOU SMOKIN TO MUCH WEED  :yes:
> ON SOME REAL SHIT GET BETTER BRO,DONT WANNA MISS THE HOLIDAYS :biggrin:
> *


i cant tell them the truth :biggrin: :420: but yeah i hope i get out of here before santa comes for my kids


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 20 2008, 09:53 PM~12485265
> *Hope you feel better homie!
> *


thanks holmes


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Dec 20 2008, 06:53 PM~12485265
> *Hope you feel better homie!
> *


x2 homie.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 20 2008, 11:28 PM~12485786
> *x2 homie.
> *


x3


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Dec 20 2008, 11:28 PM~12485786
> *x2 homie.
> *


wassup homie, i must say that your truck came out really good, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for your hardwork and dedication!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 17 2008, 08:51 AM~12453369
> *X2. Ive been asking that same question. I did get a text from him this morning saying that he likes vibrators in his butt or something.  :dunno:
> *


speaking about butts and all........ are those babies here yet?


----------



## KAKALAK

well looky there, i got an advertisement in my build :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim

Get well soon homie


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2008, 12:29 AM~12486239
> *speaking about butts and all........ are those babies here yet?
> *


Nah man. They arent scheduled to be here till late january. Hopefully they dont come out sooner. But my boys are getting big. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 21 2008, 03:14 PM~12489895
> *Get well soon homie
> *


thanks skim


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2008, 03:38 PM~12490024
> *Nah man. They arent scheduled to be here till late january. Hopefully they dont come out sooner. But my boys are getting big. :biggrin:
> *


nice AVITAR HOMIE :wow:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2008, 04:19 PM~12490255
> *nice AVITAR HOMIE :wow:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2008, 04:20 PM~12490262
> *
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 21 2008, 05:03 PM~12490558
> *my anus has been leaking all night and it burns fuckers......BURNS!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cam383rs

Sup Charles? WTF Homie...u a man u not supposed to get sick j/p get better quick Xmas is catching up quick.


----------



## cam383rs

Oh yeah I know its puff puff pass, but the unwritten rule is if their sick U DON'T have to pass just puff....lol.. get better homie.


----------



## bBblue88olds

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 20 2008, 07:18 PM~12485069
> *back ones are in my attic, the front ones are in the garage, got crap sitting on them. I need to get rid of them
> *


y?? pm me


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by bBblue88olds_@Dec 22 2008, 11:48 PM~12503267
> *y?? pm me
> *


Because he is too lazy to move them shits.


----------



## SYCKO-AZ




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

HOW YOU DOING OVER THER BRO,HOPE YOU FEELING BETTER :thumbsup: 








DAMN IM FEELIN JUST LIKE THIS LIL DUDE> :420:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

get better kaka .. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Dec 24 2008, 11:15 AM~12515679
> *get better kaka .. :biggrin:
> *


kaka gots some kaka


----------



## KAKALAK

Well im out of the hospital. Got out the day before Christmas eve. Doc asked when I wanted to go back to work, and I told him that I need to go back by this monday, cause I need some money :biggrin: Im still sick but doing much better. Thanks for the words of incouragement you guys :biggrin: :cheesy: 


And Merry Christmas to everyone, and enjoy your time with your family, cause you never know when death will take you. My chances were 50%. Good odds for anybody


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818




----------



## DUVAL

MERRY XMAS BRO.....U NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 25 2008, 07:32 PM~12525849
> *MERRY XMAS BRO.....U NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW
> *


Thanks homie, I hope your christmas was good. I need to get to feelin better cause my cutlass aint gettin done by itself :angry: I got to get cleared by the doctor


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 27 2008, 01:39 PM~12536500
> *Thanks homie, I hope your christmas was good. I need to get to feelin better cause my cutlass aint gettin done by itself :angry:  I got to get cleared by the doctor
> *


theres a better chance of it finishing itself rather than waiting for you to do something to it


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 27 2008, 12:39 PM~12536500
> *Thanks homie, I hope your christmas was good. I need to get to feelin better cause my cutlass aint gettin done by itself :angry:  I got to get cleared by the doctor
> *


get better homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 27 2008, 08:41 PM~12538702
> *theres a better chance of it finishing itself rather than waiting for you to do something to it
> *


cut me some slack fkr :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 28 2008, 02:26 PM~12543664
> *cut me some slack fkr :angry:
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 28 2008, 03:23 PM~12543923
> *:scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


I dont know about you "New Yorkers" :scrutinize: :twak:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 28 2008, 09:20 PM~12546243
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup kaka? Does your pussy still hurt? :biggrin: wassup man how you feel? Did the doctor clear you with his jizz? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 30 2008, 08:46 AM~12558756
> *Wassup kaka? Does your pussy still hurt? :biggrin: wassup man how you feel? Did the doctor clear you with his jizz? :biggrin:
> *


Welllllll............. Ive already heard that one you un-original bastard :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2008, 07:11 AM~11799808
> *Good looking homie,  went with Alsa already........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Coming soon, when the W-2's comeout


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 30 2008, 10:34 AM~12558991
> *Welllllll............. Ive already heard that one you un-original bastard :angry:
> *


:yes: :uh:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Dec 30 2008, 06:46 AM~12558756-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup kaka? Does your pussy still hurt? :biggrin: wassup man how you feel? Did the doctor clear you with his jizz? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Dec 30 2008, 08:34 AM~12558991
> *Welllllll............. Ive already heard that one you un-original bastard :angry:
> *


it's called penis-cillin or peter-cillian :biggrin: don't know if it works though never tried it. :biggrin: :thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 31 2008, 08:41 AM~12567922
> *:0 Coming soon, when the W-2's comeout
> *


 no comment :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Dec 31 2008, 09:30 AM~12567999
> *it's called penis-cillin or peter-cillian :biggrin: don't know if it works though never tried it. :biggrin:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 kakalac got stock in that shit!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1979mc+Dec 31 2008, 09:30 AM~12567999-->
> 
> 
> 
> it's called penis-cillin or peter-cillian :biggrin: don't know if it works though never tried it. :biggrin:  :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 09:44 AM~12568041
> *no comment  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah yeah yeah :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 31 2008, 09:45 AM~12568045
> *kakalac got stock in that shit!!!  :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


helll nah :no:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 30 2008, 07:46 AM~12558756
> *Wassup kaka? Does your pussy still hurt? :biggrin: wassup man how you feel? Did the doctor clear you with his jizz? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

other than hurt feelings and being inadequate, lonely and sad and how you feeling over there bro


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO+Dec 31 2008, 03:48 PM~12570385-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 31 2008, 04:21 PM~12570587
> *other than hurt feelings and being inadequate, lonely and sad and  how you feeling over there bro
> *


Fine blowed and dandy, coughing a little, but alright! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 31 2008, 08:41 AM~12567922
> *:0 Coming soon, when the W-2's comeout
> *





> *dont sing it, bring it, Girly Girl  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0*


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 31 2008, 05:45 PM~12571225
> *:biggrin:
> *


your funny :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 31 2008, 06:18 PM~12571468
> *your funny  :biggrin:
> *


i try :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 31 2008, 07:06 PM~12572426
> *i try :biggrin:
> *


STFU :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Dec 31 2008, 08:10 PM~12572464
> *STUFF IT IN MY ASS :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 31 2008, 08:29 PM~12572623
> *:scrutinize:
> *


X2


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 31 2008, 10:10 PM~12573464
> *X2
> *


 :yes: HE'S A REAL ****


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 31 2008, 10:49 PM~12573730
> *:yes: HE'S A REAL ****
> *


Hes got a real good cover though, kids and a wife , who would of thought :dunno:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 31 2008, 08:10 AM~12568111
> *:barf:
> yeah yeah yeah  :biggrin:
> helll nah :no:
> *


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 1 2009, 09:18 PM~12578882
> *:uh:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## KAKALAK

just went to the junk yard and found some caddilac eldordo seats :0 on my way home to get the tools


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 2 2009, 01:42 PM~12584079
> *just went to the junk yard and found some caddilac eldordo seats  :0  on my way home to get the tools
> *


 :thumbsdown: im not a fan of that swap


----------



## knight time

Hey is your body work done on the car yet? Any pics of the way it looks right now?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 2 2009, 02:46 PM~12584540
> *:thumbsdown: im not a fan of that swap
> *


wait till you see the pics


----------



## KC RYDA

Hey there cuz... Hope u filing better down south . Just stopping by to say hello.. :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 2 2009, 03:08 PM~12584697
> *Hey is your body work done on the car yet? Any pics of the way it looks right now?
> *


 :uh: ARE YOU KIDDING ME?


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 2 2009, 12:46 PM~12584961
> *:uh: ARE YOU KIDDING ME?
> *


Well being that i am sitting at work and i dont get pictures on my computer and this is my first time finding his build i would probably say no im not kidding!!!! He asked me about painting his car so im asking him if its close to being done yet.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Jan 2 2009, 04:18 PM~12585148
> *Well being that i am sitting at work and i dont get pictures on my computer and this is my first time finding his build i would probably say no im not kidding!!!! He asked me about painting his car so im asking him if its close to being done yet.
> *


THIS TOPIC PROGRESSES,THE CAR DOES NOT


----------



## knight time

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 2 2009, 01:51 PM~12585408
> *THIS TOPIC PROGRESSES,THE CAR DOES NOT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Ok i got you.....hahaha...Kind of like my 61 build. Im glad it finally went way back in the pages...


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Jan 2 2009, 01:35 PM~12584890
> *Hey there cuz... Hope u filing better down south . Just stopping by to say hello.. :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 2 2009, 04:51 PM~12585408
> *THIS TOPIC PROGRESSES,THE CAR DOES NOT
> *


 :uh: fkn new yorkers :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 2 2009, 05:48 PM~12585930
> *:uh:  fkn new yorkers :uh:
> *


 its true though


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 2 2009, 02:51 PM~12585408
> *THIS TOPIC PROGRESSES,THE CAR DOES NOT
> *


don't feel too bad mines the same way :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres the seats


























Heres the Car a 94 Caddilac Eldog









Went to take them out and one of the bolts wouldnt come out.......Tried drilling the head off and it kept eating the bits up......so I found some carmex lip balm under the seat and used it.........shit worked good too :biggrin: 





















Dropped the front seats off at the upholstrer, he gave me a killer price I couldnt refuse


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 3 2009, 10:36 AM~12592272
> *don't feel too bad mines the same way :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 2 2009, 05:23 PM~12585688
> *:uh:
> *


bro that avi is sick......in a bad way not good


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2009, 11:51 AM~12592408
> *Heres the seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the Car a 94 Caddilac Eldog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to take them out and one of the bolts wouldnt come out.......Tried drilling the head off and it kept eating the bits up......so I found some carmex lip balm under the seat and used it.........shit worked good too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped the front seats off at the upholstrer, he gave me a killer price I couldnt refuse
> *


i guess them seats are pretty cool,what ya havin done done to them


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 3 2009, 12:17 PM~12592489
> *i guess them seats are pretty cool,what ya havin done done to them
> *


recovered and maybe a little tuck and roll, also thinkin about some ostrich, but not sure. I told you they were cool


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2009, 12:28 PM~12592527
> *recovered and maybe a little tuck and roll, also thinkin about some ostrich, but not sure. I told you they were cool
> *


no ostrich shit looka like it got std's


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 3 2009, 10:56 AM~12592652
> *no ostrich shit looka like it got std's
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2009, 09:51 AM~12592408
> *Heres the seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the Car a 94 Caddilac Eldog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to take them out and one of the bolts wouldnt come out.......Tried drilling the head off and it kept eating the bits up......so I found some carmex lip balm under the seat and used it.........shit worked good too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped the front seats off at the upholstrer, he gave me a killer price I couldnt refuse
> *


those seats are comfortable :biggrin: do they have heat? i got a 99 eldog super clean that needs a motor. let me know what you have to do to make the seats fit.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2009, 09:58 AM~12592434
> *bro that avi is sick......in a bad way not good
> *


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2009, 12:28 PM~12592527
> *recovered and maybe a little tuck and roll, also thinkin about some ostrich, but not sure. I told you they were cool
> *


gator  or even sea ray :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jan 3 2009, 06:07 PM~12594360
> *gator   or even sea ray  :0
> *


Im gonna find something different, I dont want it to be played out :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

pics coming, I just took out my seats and found a rusted out floor board :angry: Damn VA cars................... Now I need to find some one that can make patch panels


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2009, 06:24 PM~12594472
> *pics coming, I just took out my seats and found a rusted out floor board :angry:  Damn VA cars................... Now I need to find some one that can make patch panels
> *


LIES!!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jan 3 2009, 06:29 PM~12594492
> *LIES!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jan 3 2009, 06:29 PM~12594492
> *LIES!!!!!!
> *


lets bet some money  :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2009, 07:06 PM~12594690
> *lets bet some money   :biggrin:
> *


Is that a crack? well at least your feelin better i see. so you and chaz can go back to butt fuckin each other :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

all joking aside im gald your over that shit.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jan 3 2009, 07:09 PM~12594709
> *Is that a crack? well at least your feelin better i see. so you and chaz can go back to butt fuckin each other :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jan 3 2009, 07:09 PM~12594709
> *Is that a crack? well at least your feelin better i see. so you and chaz can go back to butt fuckin each other :biggrin:
> *


Look at what we got here........................... An out of work Comedian :uh: :biggrin: 















































Whats up Cracka :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well took my seats out



























Took the carpet out also hno: hno:












And from out of no where...................... rotted floor pans just invaded my topic :angry: 























































Well Im going to break out the sanb blaster tomm. and see how much of my floors I have left, i also need to fing some one that has a sheet metal brake.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn that sux bro,..i would just cut the pan sections out of another cutty


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 3 2009, 11:23 PM~12596720
> *damn that sux bro,..i would just cut the pan sections out of another cutty
> *


yeah, Im going to sand blast it tomm. and see how bad it is, and then go from there. It aint going to be no show car so I might just find someone with a brake and make some patch panels..... but who knows, it is a thorn in my side though


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

:wave:

glad to see ur feelin better homie. maybe u can make it home this summer or something


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Jan 4 2009, 01:08 AM~12597746
> *:wave:
> 
> glad to see ur feelin better homie. maybe u can make it home this summer or something
> *


for sure, Im thinking maybe march or something, cause I have to save up my PTO time


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

if you aint that worried about doing it "right",there have been instances that i clean up the area ,top and bottom and apply fiberglass from both sides then coat it with por15 or even bedliner,and evin if you go the route of new metal i doubt you will need a brake


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

even^^^^


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 4 2009, 11:27 AM~12600455
> *if you aint that worried about doing it "right",there have been instances that i clean up the area ,top and bottom and apply fiberglass from both sides then coat it with por15 or even bedliner,and evin if you go the route of new metal i doubt you will need a brake
> *


no Im going to do it right, prolly just wont spot weld it back in 100%, maybe I'll cut the bad areas out, and rivit the new pieces in.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2009, 03:51 PM~12601877
> *no Im going to do it right, prolly just wont spot weld it back in 100%, maybe I'll cut the bad areas out, and rivit the new pieces in.
> *


weld them in then and grindem smooth front and back


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 4 2009, 04:08 PM~12601989
> *weld them in then and grindem smooth front and back
> *


I dont have a mig welder, and I aint worrying about the underside........... I just got to play it by ear


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2009, 04:25 PM~12602118
> *I dont have a mig welder, and I aint worrying about the underside ........... I just got to play it by ear
> *


UM OKAY THEN :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 4 2009, 05:14 PM~12602416
> *UM OKAY THEN  :twak:
> *


I didnt mean like that dee dee dee..................... I meant that Im not worried about it lookin all "show worthy" under the car.  





anyways, Im going to the u pull and pay saturday with a "M" homie and we are going to cut the floor out of another cutty and hes bringing his mig welder over, and hopefully we can finish it over the weekend


----------



## KAKALAK

Did some sand blasting on the floor


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres a pre view of the seats in the cutty, they need to be cut down in the rear and widened a little on the sides but I think they are going to look badazz in the ride :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2009, 09:24 PM~12606241
> *Heres a pre view of the seats in the cutty, they need to be cut down in the rear and widened a little on the sides but I think they are going to look badazz in the ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAWEEEEET, WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE, BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN ON HERE, LOOKIN GOOD, WHO DOIN YOUR GUTS?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 4 2009, 11:51 PM~12606623
> *SAWEEEEET, WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE, BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN ON HERE, LOOKIN GOOD, WHO DOIN YOUR GUTS?
> *


Whats up big dawg, yeah Im starting to get back on the ride. One of the "M" homies told me about this guy in St Cloud, hes cheap and does good work (at least thats what his pictures look like). I'll be posting the rear seats tomm. with the cuts and fills, then I'll hopefully catch the guy tomm. before he closes the shop. He already has my front seats, and I am going to pic those back up so I can fit them before they get covered. Hows your cutty coming along?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jan 4 2009, 11:36 PM~12606430
> *
> *


whats up jeremy, let me know about those seats, the guy hasnt started on them yet, well that I seen since saturday.


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2009, 10:55 PM~12596450
> *Well took my seats out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the carpet out also hno: hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from out of no where...................... rotted floor pans just invaded my topic :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Im going to break out the sanb blaster tomm. and see how much of my floors I have left, i also need to fing some one that has a sheet metal brake.
> *


 :0 :angry: :twak: :twak: always take out the seats an carpet so u kno what ur dealing with right away ..u know for next time


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2009, 11:24 PM~12606241
> *Heres a pre view of the seats in the cutty, they need to be cut down in the rear and widened a little on the sides but I think they are going to look badazz in the ride :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  look comfy as fck ...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jan 5 2009, 01:02 AM~12607427
> *:0  :angry:  :twak:  :twak: always take out the seats an carpet so u kno what ur dealing with right away ..u know for next time
> *


what do you mean.....like before you buy the car?? If so, Ive had this car for 5 years........ Its going to take alot more rust to scare me off


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jan 5 2009, 01:03 AM~12607438
> * look comfy as fck ...
> *


hell yeah, me and edwin spent all day looking in the junk yards for some seats, and near the end of the day i found these out of a 94 caddy eldog, They are getting recovered but they could of passed for a daily driver. I had to have them!!


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 forgot the cord for my camera, so no new pics


----------



## KAKALAK

Just went to the junk yard and got the rear overhead lights/ grab handles from a lincoln contie :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2009, 07:07 PM~12613439
> *:0
> *


always with the open pie hole smiley :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2009, 07:07 PM~12613439
> *Just went to the junk yard and got the rear overhead lights/ grab handles from a lincoln contie :0
> *


no comment


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 5 2009, 05:11 PM~12613476
> *no comment
> *


 :dunno: :nosad: guess not


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 5 2009, 07:10 PM~12613465
> *always with the open pie hole smiley  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


that means like "Oh"


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2009, 07:51 PM~12613822
> *that means like "Oh"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2009, 05:51 PM~12613822
> *that means like "Oh"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 5 2009, 08:36 PM~12614208
> *:roflmao:
> *


dont be encouraging that shit :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 5 2009, 08:39 PM~12614245
> *dont be encouraging that shit :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


go do something on your car  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

pics coming soon..................





this is for you bossman ........... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Just some various pics of the rear seat fitment


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2009, 12:06 AM~12617008
> *go do something on your car   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup whores!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 6 2009, 10:09 AM~12620240
> *Wassup whores!
> *


eyyyy mando,whats poppin bro :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Jan 6 2009, 08:43 AM~12620072-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wsassup homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 10:09 AM~12620240
> *Wassup whores!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pot callin the kettle black :uh: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2009, 10:28 AM~12620313
> *eyyyy mando,whats poppin bro :cheesy:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2009, 08:33 AM~12620331
> *wsassup homie
> *


Just checking out the progress on tha cutty! them seats are going to look good in there, nice and plushed!!!! What color are you re doing them?

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: KC RYDA

:uh:


----------



## KC RYDA

How are you ? Better I hope. Just stopping bye to say hi. I will try and call tonight. I know you will have some cheese head comment on what i say but i am glad u fill better. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 6 2009, 11:06 AM~12620491
> *KC RYDA
> 
> :uh:
> *


this ***** said progress :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Jan 6 2009, 11:08 AM~12620502
> *How are you ? Better I hope. Just stopping bye to say hi. I will try and call tonight.  I know you will have some cock head in your mouth but i am glad he can fill you better.  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2009, 11:19 AM~12620551
> *this ***** said progress :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2009, 09:19 AM~12620551
> *this ***** said progress :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I see him working on floors and interior, seems like progress to me :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 6 2009, 11:42 AM~12620678
> *I see him kneeling on floors and getting his interior seems bust open,felt like progress to me :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

:rofl:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 6 2009, 11:42 AM~12620678
> *I see him working on floors and interior, seems like progress to me :dunno:
> *


bout fuckin time!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 4 2009, 10:51 PM~12607316
> *Whats up big dawg, yeah Im starting to get back on the ride.  One of the "M" homies told me about this guy in St Cloud, hes cheap and does good work (at least thats what his pictures look like). I'll be posting the rear seats tomm. with the cuts and fills, then I'll hopefully catch the guy tomm. before he closes the shop. He already has my front seats, and I am going to pic those back up so I can fit them before they get covered. Hows your cutty coming along?
> *


TRU TRU THATS TIGHT MAN, ME JUST BEEN CHILLIN we took a long ass break from the car had to get the new shop goin cleanin up and they adding more concrete and another building so that was the major set back on the car, but we/they gettin back on it slowly but surely

a pic of the shop if you dont mind


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 6 2009, 12:14 PM~12620879
> *TRU TRU THATS TIGHT MAN, ME JUST BEEN CHILLIN we took a long ass break from the car had to get the new shop goin cleanin up and they adding more concrete and another building so that was the major set back on the car, but we/they gettin back on it slowly but surely
> 
> a pic of the shop if you dont mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep your pics out of this post. It will slow down the progress on KAKA's ride. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 6 2009, 12:11 PM~12621678
> *Keep your pics out of this post. It will slow down the progress on KAKA's ride.  :0 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

Damn you picture hungry fk'rs........ Ive been posting pics and putting in work :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2009, 03:05 PM~12623069
> *Damn you picture hungry fk'rs........ Ive been posting pics and putting in work :angry:
> *


ALL I SEE IS ALOT OF PICS NO WORK AND LOTS OF RUST :nono: 




























JKJKJK HOMIE I JUST WATED YALL TO SEE THE NEW SHOP


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 6 2009, 05:15 PM~12623161
> *ALL I SEE IS ALOT OF PICS NO WORK AND LOTS OF RUST :nono:
> JKJKJK HOMIE I JUST WATED YALL TO SEE THE NEW SHOP
> *


looks like a good place to put in work :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2009, 03:18 PM~12623183
> *looks like a good place to put in work :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jan 6 2009, 05:28 PM~12623291
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2009, 05:05 PM~12623069
> *Damn you picture hungry fk'rs........ Ive been posting pics and putting in work :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2009, 05:49 PM~12623546
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2009, 05:50 PM~12623557
> * :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2009, 06:02 PM~12623654
> * :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

man these front seats are tall, pics tomm. :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2009, 09:58 PM~12625998
> *man these front seats are tall, pics tomm.  :0
> *


just redo the og cutty seats....


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2009, 10:22 PM~12626254
> *just redo the og cutty seats....
> *


:dunno:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2009, 01:09 AM~12607523
> *what do you mean.....like before you buy the car?? If so, Ive had this car for 5 years........ Its going to take alot more rust to scare me off
> *


  :biggrin: i ment as soon as u got that bitch home  lol its all good homie ,keep it moving :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2009, 10:22 PM~12626254
> *just redo the og cutty seats....
> *


fk that, I got to make them work........ I didnt get time to check if the caddy seats were adjusted up in height, I hope they are, and before I cut the power wire in the caddy I adjusted the forward all the way, so I know that might be some of it.


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

heres the passenger seat, I still have to cut the existing mounting points off


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jan 7 2009, 12:32 PM~12631676
> *
> *


:wave: thanks for the bump homie :biggrin:


----------



## sticky

:thumbsup: dont give up bruh. its comin along nice


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by sticky_@Jan 7 2009, 01:21 PM~12632074
> *:thumbsup:  dont give up bruh. its comin along nice
> *


thanks holmes, we need to get up, it aint like you live far away or something.......Im in kissimmee too.


----------



## sticky

tru deffinatly bruh let me know i stay off of carrol street homie


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 7 2009, 01:30 PM~12632137
> *thanks holmes, we need to get up, it aint like you live far away or something.......I want you to KissMeToo.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 7 2009, 02:07 PM~12632387
> *:uh:
> *


I knew I should of put "no ****" in there, :twak: :twak: ---- myself


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 7 2009, 03:01 PM~12632794
> *I knew I should of put "no ****" in there,  :twak:  :twak: ---- myself
> *


its like your in the closet,then out ,then back in again :dunno:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 7 2009, 05:52 PM~12634663
> *its like your in the closet,then out ,then back in again :dunno:
> *


:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by sticky_@Jan 7 2009, 01:35 PM~12632169
> *tru deffinatly bruh let me know  i stay  off of carrol street  homie
> *


Alright, do you have a nextel or phone #??


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

got a sawzall, but just found out I have to work saturday and possibly sunday...... but thats alright , I need the money from when I was sick.


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 8 2009, 05:27 PM~12644727
> *gor a sawzall, but just found out I have to work saturday and possibly sunday...... but thats alright , I need the money from when I was sick.
> *


make that money


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 8 2009, 06:27 PM~12644727
> *got a sawzall, but just found out I have to work saturday and possibly sunday...... but thats alright , I need the money from when I was sick.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 8 2009, 08:38 PM~12645806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 8 2009, 06:38 PM~12645806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 7 2009, 10:55 AM~12631316
> *heres the passenger seat, I still have to cut the existing mounting points off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks real good bro :cheesy:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 9 2009, 09:37 AM~12651616
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:wave:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 9 2009, 05:03 PM~12654062
> *:wave:
> *


http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a252/artoledo/Armando/****.jpg


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 9 2009, 06:17 PM~12655823
> *http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a252/artoledo/Armando/****.jpg
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 9 2009, 04:38 PM~12653865
> *that looks real good bro  :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Kadillac G

im on way down there tomorrow. hit me up


----------



## 1978mc

nice build bro


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 7 2009, 11:55 AM~12631316
> *heres the passenger seat, I still have to cut the existing mounting points off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thats gonna look real nice


----------



## Infamous James

:0 im diggin them seats weasel teats!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 10 2009, 02:23 AM~12659552
> *:0 im diggin them seats weasel teats!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jan 10 2009, 12:28 AM~12658277
> *im on way down there tomorrow. hit me up
> *


I forgot to save your #, pm it to me, Im working today prolly till 6p


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1978mc+Jan 10 2009, 01:56 AM~12659272-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice build bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks holmes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 02:21 AM~12659533
> * thats gonna look real nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks holmes
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 10 2009, 02:23 AM~12659552
> *:0 im diggin them seats weasel teats!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks holmes
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 10 2009, 09:37 AM~12660971
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thanks holmes





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 10 2009, 10:34 AM~12661086
> *
> *


whats good holmes?


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup meng?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 10 2009, 10:46 AM~12661129
> *Wassup meng?
> *


nothing, just verbally abusing Cockman in his own topic :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 10:47 AM~12661134
> *nothing, just oraly abusing Cockmans cock in his own topic :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 10 2009, 10:51 AM~12661152
> *
> *


:barf: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

just made the down payment on this bad boy (no ****) :0 














waiting on my insurance money to get here so I can scoop it up  I need to get those seats recovered, but this is one of those deals that you just dont pass up :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420

:0 good score :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Jan 10 2009, 02:19 PM~12662213
> *:0 good score :thumbsup:
> *


thanks I thought so :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Started cutting my floor out :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

Que bola ******?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 10 2009, 09:16 PM~12664756
> *Que bola ******?
> *


no mames 

por que tu no amistoso (spell check) :biggrin: 





heading to the u pull and pay to cut a floor out :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 10:26 AM~12661556
> *just made the down payment on this bad boy (no ****)  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on my insurance money to get here so I can scoop it up   I need to get those seats recovered, but this is one of those deals that you just dont pass up :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS THIS JUST MEANS I GOTTA GET ON THE BALL AND START BUYING CHROME SHIT TO :uh: 







































:biggrin: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

TTT


----------



## DUVAL

SO I ATTEND A BIG M MEETING AND U DON;T SHOW UP.......WTF


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 11 2009, 11:50 PM~12674358
> *SO I ATTEND A BIG M MEETING AND U DON;T SHOW UP.......WTF
> *


I was cutting out my floor :uh: I got the meeting thing on lock....... Its the car that Im lacking on


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 11 2009, 10:50 AM~12668659
> *I GUESS THIS JUST MEANS I GOTTA GET ON THE BALL AND START BUYING CHROME SHIT TO  :uh:
> :biggrin:  NICE :thumbsup:
> *


wait I only did it because you got chrome spindles :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 10 2009, 09:26 AM~12661556
> *just made the down payment on this bad boy (no ****)  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on my insurance money to get here so I can scoop it up   I need to get those seats recovered, but this is one of those deals that you just dont pass up :biggrin:
> *


Beat me to it...I was on the fence whether to pick that up or not! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 11 2009, 10:50 AM~12668659
> *I GUESS THIS JUST MEANS I GOTTA GET ON THE BALL AND START BUYING CHROME SHIT TO  :uh:
> :biggrin:  NICE :thumbsup:
> *


one more huge bill ......ill wait till the car is built then ill add chrome where needed........shit im guessing atleast 3k on chrome i cant afford that right now  
but kaka is a balllllller he should be good to go :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

Hello how are you? We maybe comeing down that way . Here soon . Not sure yet though . Your ride is comeing along well. Have a good day. :wave:


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Jan 12 2009, 08:07 AM~12678209
> *Hello how are you? We maybe comeing down that way . Here soon . Not sure yet though . Your ride is comeing along well. Have a good day. :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 11 2009, 08:50 PM~12674358
> *SO I ATTEND A BIG M MEETING AND U DON;T SHOW UP.......WTF
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KC RYDA

You all are real funny . Lol :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

newb on newb hatred ......................................sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 12 2009, 08:19 AM~12678299
> *newb on newb hatred ......................................sweet! :thumbsup:
> *


I still see no progress on your page :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Jan 12 2009, 11:34 AM~12678390
> *I still see no progress on your page :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i see some in my garage though :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.6Trey

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 12 2009, 08:37 AM~12678405
> *i see some in my garage though :biggrin:
> *


Ha! i'm on my other screen name so no neWb!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 12 2009, 11:19 AM~12678299
> *newb on newb hatred ......................................sweet! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Jan 12 2009, 11:34 AM~12678390
> *I still see no progress on your page :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cause your not looking hard enough (no ****) :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Jan 12 2009, 11:12 AM~12678244
> *You all are real funny . Lol  :biggrin:
> *


these dildo's like to think they are :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 12 2009, 10:15 AM~12677936
> *one more huge bill ......ill wait till the car is built then ill add chrome where needed........shit im guessing atleast 3k on chrome i cant afford that right now
> but kaka is a balllllller he should be good to go :biggrin:
> *


no.............. just got a long wish list, and I give the kats a little money to hold things then I make payments  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Jan 12 2009, 11:07 AM~12678209
> *Hello how are you? We maybe comeing down that way . Here soon . Not sure yet though . Your ride is comeing along well. Have a good day. :wave:
> *


Whats good cuz?? You guys need to come down


----------



## KAKALAK

Well heres the back pan being cut out, I when to the junkyard Sunday and cut half of a Grand Prix pan out. So I'll be cutting more of my floor out. Cameras werent allowed in the yard (i guess their cars are top secret :uh: ) But I'll take pics of the new pan and post tomm.


----------



## 79 cutty

Man that sucks there was so much cancer on the floor....but looking good! 

Never really understood the purpose of the "no cameras" in the yards thing.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 12 2009, 01:49 PM~12679242
> *Man that sucks there was so much cancer on the floor....but looking good!
> 
> Never really understood the purpose of the "no cameras" in the yards thing.
> *


I took pics with my phone, but they wont transfer to my computer for some reason, I got to swing by the sprint store to get it straightened out.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2009, 10:56 AM~12679313
> *I took pics with my phone, but they wont transfer to my computer for some reason, I got to swing by the sprint store to get it straightened out.
> *



Lol...I always take the pics with my phone too.....just email them to yourself, that is usually how I transfer them! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 12 2009, 01:49 PM~12679242
> *Man that sucks there was so much cancer on the floor....but looking good!
> 
> 
> *


X2 .......THAT WAS A SHITTY SUPRISE


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 12 2009, 02:11 PM~12679470
> *Lol...I always take the pics with my phone too.....just email them to yourself, that is usually how I transfer them!  :biggrin:
> *


DID THAT FOR A YEAR


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 12 2009, 02:11 PM~12679470
> *Lol...I always take the pics with my phone too.....just email them to yourself, that is usually how I transfer them!  :biggrin:
> *


its a company phone and they dont want us doing that, :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 12 2009, 04:05 PM~12680407
> *X2 .......THAT WAS A SHITTY SUPRISE
> *


not hardly, I remember that one time I did your girl in the poop shoot and I pulled out, and she shitted everywhere.................. now thats a shitty suprise :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 








































j/k I couldnt resist :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2009, 05:31 PM~12681050
> *not hardly, I remember that one time I did your girl in the poop shoot and I pulled out, and she shitted everywhere.................. now thats a shitty suprise :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> j/k I couldnt resist :biggrin: :wave:
> *


  hope you left me some moneys on the night stand :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 12 2009, 09:28 PM~12683363
> * hope you left me some moneys on the night stand :biggrin:
> *


:no: You had a shitty suprise too, when you seen that their was nothin on the stand. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

So heres the floor from an 84 Grand Prix, Its got a inch gash in the pan but it was the cleanest pan at the yard, all of the cutlass's were ate up in the same area.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 3 2009, 10:55 PM~12596450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres the original pics


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 13 2009, 06:34 AM~12689475
> *:no: i had a cock in my shit hole and afterwords i couldnt stand.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 13 2009, 09:34 AM~12689684
> *:twak:
> *


:barf: :barf:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 13 2009, 10:13 AM~12689776
> *:barf: :barf:
> *


damn i could have sent you some regal floor pans for the price of shipping had i know they would fit


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 13 2009, 08:16 AM~12689790
> *damn i could have sent you some regal floor pans for the price of shipping had i know they would fit
> *


i got an 84 parts cutty too


----------



## 1979mc

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=440463&st=40

:biggrin: 85 sorry


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 12 2009, 06:41 AM~12677731-->
> 
> 
> 
> wait I only did it because you got chrome spindles :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: I ONLY GOT SPINDLES, YOU GOT THE WHOLE RADIATOR SUPPORT, LOOKS TO ME THAT YOURE NOT GONNA MAKE THIS A FRIENDLY COMPITION :0 SO IMMA HAVE TO GO TODAY AND ORDER SOME SHIT :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 08:15 AM~12677936
> *one more huge bill ......ill wait till the car is built then ill add chrome where needed........shit im guessing atleast 3k on chrome i cant afford that right now
> but kaka is a balllllller he should be good to go :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEA THATS WHAT IM SAYIN, BUT THIS FUCKER WANTS TO PLAY ROUGH ONLY CAUSE HE GOTS MONEY, IM BROKE  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2009, 11:33 AM~12679115
> *no.............. just got a long wish list, and I give the kats a little money to hold things then I make payments   :biggrin:
> *


MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULD TELL ME WHO THIS GUY IS, ILL GO AND OFFER HIM ANOTHER 2-3BILLS AND GET IT BEFORE YOU DO :0 
































































I WOULDNT DO THAT THOUGH, SINCE YOU GOT DIBS ON IT :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2009, 03:31 PM~12681050
> *not hardly, I remember that one time I did your girl in the poop shoot and I pulled out, and she shitted everywhere.................. now thats a shitty suprise :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> j/k I couldnt resist :biggrin: :wave:
> *


IVE HAD THAT HAPPEN BEFORE WITH THIS ONE CHICK, I WAS LIKE WTF :happysad:








SHE DIDNT :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 13 2009, 10:54 AM~12690242
> *IVE HAD THAT HAPPEN BEFORE WITH THIS ONE CHICK, I WAS LIKE WTF :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE DIDNT  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Looney

man that back pan sucked im lucky mine was pretty clean i was praying as i pulled da carpet up...mine jus has some small holes that needs to be patched....can you tell me how to patch them with out making them look shitty.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 13 2009, 12:32 PM~12690548
> *man that back pan sucked im lucky mine was pretty clean i was praying as i pulled da carpet up...mine jus has some small holes that needs to be patched... .can you tell me how to patch them with out making them look shitty.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hahahaha you are in the wrong topic bro :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 13 2009, 11:49 AM~12690209
> *:uh:  I ONLY GOT SPINDLES, YOU GOT THE WHOLE RADIATOR SUPPORT, LOOKS TO ME THAT YOURE NOT GONNA MAKE THIS A FRIENDLY COMPITION  :0  SO IMMA HAVE TO GO TODAY AND ORDER SOME SHIT  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> YEA THATS WHAT IM SAYIN, BUT THIS FUCKER WANTS TO PLAY ROUGH ONLY CAUSE HE GOTS MONEY, IM BROKE    :biggrin:
> MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULD TELL ME WHO THIS GUY IS, ILL GO AND OFFER HIM ANOTHER 2-3BILLS AND GET IT BEFORE YOU DO  :0
> I WOULDNT DO THAT THOUGH, SINCE YOU GOT DIBS ON IT  :angry:
> *


your funny homie, We all know why your broke............... yours is painted and almost ready to ride, my ride is lookin a little different but lacking one major detail......Paint


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jan 13 2009, 10:16 AM~12689790-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn i could have sent you some regal floor pans for the price of shipping had i know they would fit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 It was only 25 bucks I think, it took me forever to cut it out cause the batts kept dying on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 10:42 AM~12689875
> *i got an 84 parts cutty too
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 13 2009, 11:54 AM~12690242
> *IVE HAD THAT HAPPEN BEFORE WITH THIS ONE CHICK, I WAS LIKE WTF :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE DIDNT  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 12:01 PM~12690301
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Looney_@Jan 13 2009, 12:32 PM~12690548
> *man that back pan sucked im lucky mine was pretty clean i was praying as i pulled da carpet up...mine jus has some small holes that needs to be patched....can you tell me how to patch them with out making them look shitty.
> *


get at "majesticslife63" hes the man  


> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 13 2009, 12:38 PM~12690596
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hahahaha you are in the wrong topic bro :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :rant:


----------



## Cadillac Chris

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

I just called justdashes.com......... them fools want 1500 to recover my og dash and an additional 100 if the color is anything but black, then 400 to do the instrument cluster apron........Them fools are out of their mind :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: on top of all that I pay shipping to and from their place :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 13 2009, 04:58 PM~12692751
> *I just called justdashes.com......... them fools want 1500 to recover my og dash and an additional 100 if the color is anything but black, then 400 to do the instrument cluster apron........Them fools are out of their mind :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: on top of all that I pay shipping to and from their place :uh:
> *


You can afford your baaaaaaaaalliiiiiiiiin!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 13 2009, 06:50 PM~12693652
> *You can afford your baaaaaaaaalliiiiiiiiin!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


slow your roll cracka...... I got 3 kids


----------



## 1979mc

:biggrin: 


 
:barf: :barf:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 13 2009, 12:29 PM~12691596
> *your funny homie, We all know why your broke............... yours is painted and almost ready to ride, my ride is lookin a little different but lacking one major detail......Paint
> *


YEA, BUT YOU GOT CHROME :biggrin: BUT ITS ALL GOOD, ILL BE A BALLER LIKE YOU 1 DAY AND GET ALL THE CHROME FOR IT. ON A SIDE NOTE, I THINK MY PAINTER IS GONNA BE GETTING THE CHROMING MACHINES :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 13 2009, 02:58 PM~12692751-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just called justdashes.com......... them fools want 1500 to recover my og dash and an additional 100 if the color is anything but black, then 400 to do the instrument cluster apron........Them fools are out of their mind :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: on top of all that I pay shipping to and from their place :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN, THATS A RIP, I FOUND ME A CLEAN ASS FUCKIN DASH AND STEARIN WHEEL AND COLOMN IN THE JUNK YARD AND I MEAN CLEAN, 100 BUCKS, I THINK IMMA GO THURSDAY TO PICK IT UP
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jan 13 2009, 04:50 PM~12693652
> *You can afford your baaaaaaaaalliiiiiiiiin!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 14 2009, 12:33 AM~12697286
> *DAMN, THATS A RIP, I FOUND ME A CLEAN ASS FUCKIN DASH AND STEARIN WHEEL AND COLOMN IN THE JUNK YARD AND I MEAN CLEAN, 100 BUCKS, I THINK IMMA GO THURSDAY TO PICK IT UP
> X2
> *


yeah They got to be out of their loco ass minds if Im paying that, fiberglass is much cheaper :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 13 2009, 02:58 PM~12692751
> *I just called justdashes.com......... them fools want 1500 to recover my og dash and an additional 100 if the color is anything but black, then 400 to do the instrument cluster apron........Them fools are out of their mind :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: on top of all that I pay shipping to and from their place :uh:
> *


they told me 1100 for black.I might have to do it soon. i dont think i like the way the cover fits and it seems like alot of work to pull it out and put an og one in that will probably break or crack again soon. you should be able to find a decent one for the cutty though. its hard to find a clean one from 78-80 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Can everyone just fiberglass their fuckin dashes and stop bitchin!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 14 2009, 05:41 PM~12703554
> *they told me 1100 for black.I might have to do it soon. i dont think i like the way the cover fits and it seems like alot of work to pull it out and put an og one in that will probably break or crack again soon. you should be able to find a decent one for the cutty though. its hard to find a clean one from 78-80 :biggrin:
> *


I dont see how they can justify that price, what does it prolly take 5 hours to do it, plus material (100.00 prolly).............thats 200 bucks an hour.......give me a break :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 14 2009, 06:54 PM~12704227
> *Can everyone just fiberglass their fuckin dashes and stop bitchin!!!! :angry: :biggrin:
> *


sir yes sir


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 14 2009, 04:54 PM~12704227
> *Can everyone just fiberglass their fuckin dashes and stop bitchin!!!! :angry: :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: fiberglass is clean but not the look I'm goin for.


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2009, 05:27 PM~12704600
> *I dont see how they can justify that price, what does it prolly take 5 hours to do it, plus material (100.00 prolly).............thats 200 bucks an hour.......give me a break :uh:
> *


 :dunno: what r u gonna do though. i really can't say much because when i tow a wrecked car and the insurance pays me the average tow bill is 295. even if the wreck happens right in front of my shop :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 15 2009, 07:15 AM~12710965
> *:dunno: what r u gonna do though. i really can't say much because when i tow a wrecked car and the insurance pays me the average tow bill is 295. even if the wreck happens right in front of my shop :biggrin:
> *


Well for one thing, Im not going through them, I want to get everything covered with the same material Im getting the seats done in, I seen one car that had it done and it looked niiiice. I can get the whole interior done for a little over what it would cost to just get the dash done. And after its all said and done, the refurbed dash will just look plain, Im going for a custom look


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave: wassup ****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cam383rs

Sup Charles......thought you were gonna call when you got out...beatch. On the dash don't forget to look at the 4 door Cutty's there the same and thats where I got mine from. Remember my OG was ratted out...On a better note finally got a new old job.. I'm back at the Salvage yard up here..give me a shout oh yeah nice chrome..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Jan 15 2009, 11:53 PM~12718400
> *Sup Charles......thought you were gonna call when you got out...beatch. On the dash don't forget to look at the 4 door Cutty's there the same and thats where I got mine from. Remember my OG was ratted out...On a better note finally got a new old job.. I'm back at the Salvage yard up here..give me a shout oh yeah nice chrome..
> *


Ive been trying to call you big dawg!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Jan 15 2009, 07:16 PM~12715611-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS CRACKIN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not much just workin, trying to get that 32 hours of OT this coming payday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 07:38 PM~12715806
> *:wave: wassup ****!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no mames :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 16 2009, 03:11 PM~12723704
> *TTT
> *


thanks


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 16 2009, 02:30 PM~12724372
> *not much just workin, trying to get that 32 hours of OT this coming payday :biggrin:
> no mames :biggrin:
> thanks
> *


MUST BE NICE, I ONLY HAVE 600 BUCKS LEFT TO MY NAME IN THE MONTH AFTER ALL MY BILLS  NOT ENOUGH TO BE PUTTING GUTS AND TOP AND CHROME ON MY CAR


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 16 2009, 06:32 PM~12725545
> *MUST BE NICE, I ONLY HAVE 600 BUCKS LEFT TO MY NAME IN THE MONTH AFTER ALL MY BILLS    NOT ENOUGH TO BE PUTTING GUTS AND TOP AND CHROME ON MY CAR
> *


Im thinkin that my check will be about 2100 for 2 weeks, plus my insurance check is coming for 580


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 16 2009, 05:16 PM~12725955
> *Im thinkin that my check will be about 2100 for 2 weeks, plus my insurance check is coming for 580
> *


MUST BE NICE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 16 2009, 08:17 PM~12726519
> *MUST BE NICE
> *


it is..... untill the bills come in and my family needs to eat, and then Im stuck with prolly less than 600 bucks for the month


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for no new pics


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 06:04 AM~12731060
> *ttt for no new pics
> *


 :uh: :nono: NO PICS NO BUMP :angry: 









































:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 01:53 PM~12732434
> *:uh:  :nono: NO PICS NO BUMP :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


Ive noticed that my topic hasnt been gettin much love lately


----------



## buffitout




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jan 17 2009, 03:21 PM~12732999
> *
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 03:15 PM~12732958
> *Ive noticed that my topic hasnt been gettin much love lately
> *


CUZ YOU SUCK!!!  










































SERIOUSLY! :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 17 2009, 03:45 PM~12733137
> *CUZ YOU SUCK!!!
> SERIOUSLY! :yessad:
> *


theirs always a hater in the bunch :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 04:44 PM~12733487
> *theirs always a hater in the bunch :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 17 2009, 01:45 PM~12733137
> *CUZ YOU SUCK!!!
> SERIOUSLY! :yessad:
> *


YOU BEAT ME TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

T.T.B.
FOR NO PICS LOL


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 17 2009, 04:01 PM~12734048
> *T.T.B.
> FOR NO PICS LOL
> *


 :biggrin: I'm starting a raffle for my three pumps. here is the link. lmk what you guys think. :biggrin: and take some damn pics.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453398


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 08:44 PM~12735588
> *:biggrin:  I'm starting a raffle for my three pumps. here is the link. lmk what you guys think. :biggrin: and take some damn pics.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453398
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 18 2009, 07:56 AM~12738865
> *:biggrin:
> *


shouldn't you be in church? :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 09:44 PM~12735588
> *:biggrin:  I'm starting a raffle for my three pumps. here is the link. lmk what you guys think. :biggrin: and take some damn pics.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453398
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 18 2009, 10:21 AM~12738918
> *shouldn't you be in church? :dunno:
> *


dont need to go..... cause my moonroof is back so I'm closer to God


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 18 2009, 11:33 AM~12739351
> *dont need to go..... cause my moonrof is back so I'm closer to God
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 17 2009, 06:01 PM~12734048
> *T.T.B.
> FOR NO PICS LOL
> *


get a dictionary you misspelling fool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Im going to call you Duval Jr :biggrin: 


its bought :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 18 2009, 12:23 PM~12739693
> *get a dictionary you misspelling fool  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Im going to call you Duval Jr :biggrin:
> its bought :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


O SHIT....................................................................... :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jan 18 2009, 01:45 PM~12739818
> *O SHIT....................................................................... :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 18 2009, 11:23 AM~12739693
> *get a dictionary you misspelling fool  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Im going to call you Duval Jr :biggrin:
> its bought :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA I WAS IN A HURRY GOTTA FIX IT ALL AND SHIT ME DUVAL JR. FOOL YOU, FOR NOT GETTING SHIT DONE WITH YOUR CAR :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 18 2009, 10:33 AM~12739351
> *dont need to go..... cause my moonroof is back so I'm closer to God
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Jan 18 2009, 09:11 PM~12742557-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEA I WAS IN A HURRY GOTTA FIX IT ALL AND SHIT ME DUVAL JR. FOOL YOU, FOR NOT GETTING SHIT DONE WITH YOUR CAR  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take that :yessad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-1979mc_@Jan 18 2009, 11:24 PM~12743664
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

I removed the power seat track from the old seats and am sending it to Dino(LIL) for his ride, thats the only thing I did


----------



## Kadillac G

well im back in jax where theres internet. kakalak thanx for having me over for the bbq with your family. ill be back in kissimmee around march for giovanni's first birthday. make sure you give me your address so i can send yall an invite


----------



## MAAANDO

Wussup mufucka?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G+Jan 19 2009, 08:23 PM~12751670-->
> 
> 
> 
> well im back in jax where theres internet. kakalak thanx for having me over for the bbq with your family. ill be back in kissimmee around march for giovanni's first birthday. make sure you give me your address so i can send yall an invite
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah thanks for eating my burnt hamburgers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll send my addy in a pm big dawg
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jan 19 2009, 09:18 PM~12752224
> *Wussup mufucka?
> *


 Wassup my nikkah :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Kadillac G

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jan 20 2009, 11:56 AM~12758819
> *:wave:
> *


Whats good?


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2009, 01:02 PM~12759436
> *Whats good?
> *


Nuthin chillin at the house watching obama's speech.


----------



## Kadillac G

i passed my physical fitness test yesterday. now im just waiting on the results of the test i took in tampa


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jan 20 2009, 01:21 PM~12759610
> *Nuthin chillin at the house watching obama's speech.
> *


What a joke, :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jan 20 2009, 01:26 PM~12759665
> *i passed my physical fitness test yesterday. now im just waiting on the results of the test i took in tampa
> *


Good deal!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 19 2009, 05:56 AM~12747126
> *I'll take that :yessad:
> 
> Whats up homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 20 2009, 03:47 PM~12761138
> *
> *


  now get back to work on the ride :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2009, 04:50 PM~12762659
> * now get back to work on the ride :biggrin:
> *


AFTER YOU GET TO WORK ON YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

damn,another page with no pics?!  































:biggrin: whats up homies


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Jan 20 2009, 06:56 PM~12762719-->
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER YOU GET TO WORK ON YOURS  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know I know, I did go to the junk yard today to cut off a piece of the caddy floor to use as a template for my cutty mounts. No pics though, and I know what it means :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 20 2009, 10:22 PM~12764894
> *damn,another page with no pics?!
> :biggrin: whats up homies
> *


whats up ****** :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2009, 11:11 PM~12765448
> *I know I know, I did go to the junk yard today to cut off a piece of the caddy floor to use as a template for my cutty mounts. No pics though, and I know what it means  :biggrin:
> whats up ****** :biggrin: :wave:
> *


thats actually been my nickname since i was a kid :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2009, 09:11 PM~12765448
> *I know I know, I did go to the junk yard today to cut off a piece of the caddy floor to use as a template for my cutty mounts. No pics though, and I know what it means  :biggrin:
> whats up ****** :biggrin: :wave:
> *


POINT PROVEN :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 20 2009, 11:20 PM~12765579
> *thats actually been my nickname since i was a kid :biggrin:
> *


but did you know its a disrespectful name for a caucasion  :thumbsdown:


----------



## Looney

no bumpin with out pickz.......lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 21 2009, 07:12 AM~12768965
> *but did you know its a disrespectful name for a caucasion  :thumbsdown:
> *


depends on how you use it  .......dont you ever tell your wife shes your bitch in a loving way :biggrin: i know i do,tell her i said HI!> :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 21 2009, 08:16 AM~12769062
> *no bumpin with out pickz.......lol
> *


HAHAHA TELL HIS ASS LOONEY :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 21 2009, 09:28 AM~12769155
> *depends on how you use it  .......dont you ever tell your wife shes your bitch in a loving way :biggrin:  i know i do,tell her i said HI!> :biggrin:
> *


I dont say that out of respect, buit I guess tyou can get away with it cause your special :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 21 2009, 12:32 PM~12770118
> *I dont say that out of respect, buit I guess tyou can get away with it cause your special :angry:
> *


 i just put down from day one so she knew what to expect in the future :biggrin: and everyone knows im special you f-ing goof :uh: 


























:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 21 2009, 01:18 PM~12770506
> *i just put down from day one so she knew what to expect in the future  :biggrin: and everyone knows im special you f-ing goof :uh:
> :cheesy:
> *


Oh I knew you were special when I seen your body work skills :0 :0 :0 :0 and that was meant in a bad way their holmes :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 































































:0 check mate biotch :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 21 2009, 04:07 PM~12771957
> *Oh I knew you were special when I seen your body work skills :0  :0  :0  :0 and that was meant in a bad way their holmes  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :0 check mate biotch :biggrin:
> *


haha your talking about no skills?........do we need to pull up some of the pics of your great skills or lack there of :scrutinize: .......i got skills ,money on the otherhand not so much and that sucks  i could only imagine how shity it would feel to have neither! ......keep your head up bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 21 2009, 04:28 PM~12772162
> *haha your talking about no skills?........do we need to pull up some of the pics of your great skills or lack there of :scrutinize: .......i got skills ,money on the otherhand not so much and that sucks   i could only imagine how shity it would feel to have neither! ......keep your head up bro!
> *


Hey they dont teach this stuff in school their jerky, So we men out here put in work untill we get it right  




















































I just took your pawn :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Step your game up  :biggrin:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES

ALL YOU FOOS NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK!! :biggrin: JUST FUCKIN WIT CHA. NO SERIOUSLY GO TO WORK. CARS CAN'T GET DONE SITTIN ON YOUR ASS. :thumbsup:


----------



## Looney

yo kakalak picz.........lol :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 21 2009, 06:38 PM~12773600
> *Hey they dont teach this stuff in school their jerky, So we men out here put in work untill we get it right
> I just took your pawn :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Step your game up    :biggrin:
> *


  WAS THAT SUPPOSED TO BE A BURN OR SOMETHING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:
























I SEE SCHOOL DIDNT TEACH YOU WITTY COMBACKS EITHER,BUT KEEP PRACTICING AND IF NEED BE I COULD GIVE YOU A FEW POINTERS ...BUT STICK WITH IT AND WITH YOUR PERSISTANCE YOU'LL GET IT....... :biggrin: 






























SORRY FOR ALL CAPS I WAS HALF WAY DONE TYPING BEFORE I NOTICED AND I WANTED TO KEEP IT MATCHING ALSO I WASNT GONNA RETYPE IT IN LOWERCASE LETTERS CUS I TYPE TO SLOW.....:biggrin:





































































HUNT AND PECK ***** :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 21 2009, 10:31 PM~12775872
> *yo kakalak picz.........lol :biggrin:
> *


X2.....whats up with the floor pans :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Jan 21 2009, 06:43 PM~12773640
> *ALL YOU FOOS NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK!! :biggrin: JUST FUCKIN WIT CHA. NO SERIOUSLY GO TO WORK. CARS CAN'T GET DONE SITTIN ON YOUR ASS. :thumbsup:
> *


were just playin around  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 21 2009, 10:38 PM~12775968
> *X2.....whats up with the floor pans :biggrin:
> *


Been workin 13 hour days 6 days a week, My job has a deadline for the bonus by feb 15th, so I dont know how much work I'll get done untill after that date. Prolly none :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 22 2009, 03:48 AM~12780062
> *Been workin 13 hour days 6 days a week, My job has a deadline for the bonus by feb 15th, so I dont know how much work I'll get done untill after that date. Prolly none :angry:
> *


but that meanz more cash for goodiez for the ride :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 22 2009, 07:23 PM~12784578
> *but that meanz more cash for goodiez for the ride :biggrin:
> *


thats right, my insurance check didnt come yet, i guess i cant get my seats paid in full


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

My brothers seats came out really nice! You will like this guys work!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jan 22 2009, 11:36 PM~12787288
> *My brothers seats came out really nice! You will like this guys work!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

STILL NO PICS :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 22 2009, 06:48 AM~12780062-->
> 
> 
> 
> Been workin 13 hour days 6 days a week, My job has a deadline for the bonus by feb 15th, so I dont know how much work I'll get done untill after that date. Prolly none :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 23 2009, 02:01 PM~12792431
> *STILL NO PICS :ugh:
> *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

Aye homie i know you got alot of haters but im sure your cuttys gona be nice.keep riding dog.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WHO IS THE MOOK ABOVE ME, AND I HAVT SEEN ANYONE HATING, JUST MOTIVATING :biggrin: AINT THAT RIGHT KAKA


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 23 2009, 10:34 AM~12792760
> *WHO IS THE MOOK ABOVE ME, AND I HAVT SEEN ANYONE HATING, JUST MOTIVATING :biggrin: AINT THAT RIGHT KAKA
> *


Mook WTF is that? anyways your shits cool too dont feel left out!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 23 2009, 12:47 PM~12792869
> *Mook WTF is that? anyways your shits cool too dont feel left out!
> *


LMAO I HAVE NO IDEA, I SEEN MAYHEM USE THAT WORD SO I SAID "FUCK IT" AND STARTED USING IT MYSELF LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LVdroe

T T T


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 23 2009, 11:01 AM~12793016
> *LMAO I HAVE NO IDEA, I SEEN MAYHEM USE THAT WORD SO I SAID "FUCK IT" AND STARTED USING IT MYSELF LOL  :biggrin:
> *


naw I just been reading alot of post in other areas on this site that diss on kakalak not just here. but ive seen your build up too your shits nice homes.got to love them cuttys!!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 23 2009, 01:10 PM~12793122
> *naw I just been reading alot of post in other areas on this site that diss on kakalak not just here. but ive seen your build up too your shits nice homes.got to love them cuttys!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE, YEA PPL ALWAYS GONNA TALK SHIT, I PERSONALLY DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT OTHERS GOTTA SAY UNLESS THEY SHOWIN LOVE, LET HATERS HATE, FUCK IT, THEY ARE OUR MOTIVATION :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Jan 23 2009, 02:30 PM~12792706-->
> 
> 
> 
> Aye homie  i know you got alot of haters but im sure your cuttys gona be nice.keep riding dog.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro, they are just playing, we all crack on each other :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 23 2009, 02:34 PM~12792760
> *WHO IS THE MOOK ABOVE ME, AND I HAVT SEEN ANYONE HATING, JUST MOTIVATING :biggrin: AINT THAT RIGHT KAKA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes [email protected] 23 2009, 02:47 PM~12792869
> *Mook WTF is that? anyways your shits cool too dont feel left out!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a mook even :0 :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 23 2009, 03:01 PM~12793016
> *LMAO I HAVE NO IDEA, I SEEN MAYHEM USE THAT WORD SO I SAID "FUCK IT" AND STARTED USING IT MYSELF LOL  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by LVdroe+Jan 23 2009, 03:07 PM~12793080-->
> 
> 
> 
> T T T
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes [email protected] 23 2009, 03:10 PM~12793122
> *naw I just been reading alot of post in other areas on this site that diss on kakalak not just here. but ive seen your build up too your shits nice homes.got to love them cuttys!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 23 2009, 05:12 PM~12794202
> *THANKS HOMIE, YEA PPL ALWAYS GONNA TALK SHIT, I PERSONALLY DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT OTHERS GOTTA SAY UNLESS THEY SHOWIN LOVE, LET HATERS HATE, FUCK IT, THEY ARE OUR MOTIVATION  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: x2 on that one, look at my signature


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 23 2009, 05:44 PM~12794486
> *Thanks bro, they are just playing, we all crack on each other :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Do you know where to get the chrome trim that goes on bumpers?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 23 2009, 10:04 PM~12796802
> *Do you know where to get the chrome trim that goes on bumpers?
> *


advanced auto or auto zone, I bought some a couple years ago and it looks just like it


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2009, 08:53 AM~12800571
> *advanced auto or auto zone, I bought some a couple years ago and it looks just like it
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 24 2009, 12:15 PM~12800959
> *Thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


no prob :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well got a wild hair up my azz (no ****) to do some work so I took out the windshield  I was think of getting a new one anyway before getting it etched, but this just made up my mind.


----------



## KAKALAK

oh and picked up a air powered flange tool from harbor freight too :0


----------



## Infamous James

:0 nice tool (no hoemoe)


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2009, 08:29 PM~12805415
> *oh and  picked up a air powered flange tool from harbor freight too :0
> *


harbor freight......... :nono: 


but sometimes you just have to  





wut up homie?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Jan 24 2009, 11:30 PM~12805427
> *:0 nice tool (no hoemoe)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you lucky you said no **** :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2009, 11:29 PM~12805415
> *oh and  picked up a air powered flange tool from harbor freight too :0
> *


lmk how it works,i had a shitty ,no name one that lasted 3 years and did pretty well


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Jan 24 2009, 11:30 PM~12805427-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 nice tool (no hoemoe)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 03:33 AM~12807104
> *harbor freight......... :nono:
> but sometimes you just have to
> wut up homie?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah its just to do my floor pan, and was only like 25 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 10:23 AM~12807788
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you lucky you said no **** :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 25 2009, 10:24 AM~12807790
> *lmk how it works,i had a shitty ,no name one that lasted 3 years and did pretty well
> *


I'll let you know, I am just hoping it lasts for my floor pan, they are so cheap, kinda like throw aways :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2009, 11:27 PM~12805405
> *Well got a wild hair up my azz (no ****) to do some work so I took out the windshield   I was think of getting a new one anyway before getting it etched, but this just made up my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!!!!! :0 

Damn this sucks homie....have you found a new 1?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jan 25 2009, 07:36 PM~12810785
> *WTF!!!!! :0
> 
> Damn this sucks homie....have you found a new 1?
> *


Sure did.......brand new for 180.00, so be on the look out  :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 25 2009, 10:33 PM~12812236
> *Sure did.......brand new for 180.00, so be on the look out   :biggrin:
> *


 :around:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jan 26 2009, 12:51 AM~12813949
> *:around:
> *


no homie, I meant it will be on its way to your house


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 26 2009, 07:05 AM~12816147
> *no homie, I meant it will be on its way to your house
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jan 26 2009, 09:56 AM~12816527
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

What kind of seats you got in there? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 26 2009, 02:58 PM~12818347
> *What kind of seats you got in there? :biggrin:
> *


seats out of a 94 Caddilac Eldog :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

howz it going homie :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 26 2009, 04:23 PM~12819106
> *howz it going homie  :wave:
> *


just trying to make money right now, hopefully this coming weekend I'll get a little work done


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 26 2009, 01:27 PM~12819149
> *just trying to make money right now, hopefully this coming weekend I'll get a little work done
> *


i feeling the same way my homie had to carry me this weekend on the drinks....i was bent....but income tax is on itz way....new carpet and system...compliments of wifie lol....cant wait to see some picz lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 26 2009, 04:33 PM~12819202
> *i feeling the same way my homie had to carry me this weekend on the drinks....i was bent....but income tax is on itz way....new carpet and system...compliments of wifie lol....cant wait to see some picz lol :biggrin:
> *


for sure, mine should be here this friday, but Im looking at another car right now so the cutty wont be finished. I might jump on this deal :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 26 2009, 01:44 PM~12819299
> *for sure, mine should be here this friday, but Im looking at another car right now so the cutty wont be finished. I might jump on this deal :biggrin:
> *


got picz of the new ride :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 26 2009, 04:50 PM~12819351
> *got picz of the new ride :biggrin:
> *


If I get it I'll post but dont want to advertise yet, some one could jump on it before me :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LVdroe

T T T


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Jan 26 2009, 06:24 PM~12820054
> *T T T
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup Whore!!! :wave:


----------



## mrchavez

any new pics of your progress...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 26 2009, 07:13 PM~12820449
> *any  new  pics  of  your  progress...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




































:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2009, 11:27 PM~12805405
> *Well got a wild hair up my azz (no ****) to do some work so I took out the windshield   I was think of getting a new one anyway before getting it etched, but this just made up my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchavez

did it bredk on you while trying to take it out... :0 :0


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 26 2009, 04:39 PM~12820697
> *break</span>  on  you while  trying  to  take  it  out...</span> :0  :0
> *


 fixed


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 26 2009, 07:39 PM~12820697
> *did  it  bredk  on  you while  trying  to  take  it  out... :0  :0
> *


yeah right at the corner, after it cracked I didnt care any more about it, thats why It looks like that


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 25 2009, 08:33 PM~12812236
> *Sure did.......brand new for 180.00, so be on the look out   :biggrin:
> *


you can find it cheaper than that. i found like three different places in houston craigslist for 120 installed. thats with or without the antenna. the glass itself only cost them like 50 or 60 bucks. also let them know the old one is already out of the car. :biggrin: shop around but make sure they are reputable :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 27 2009, 08:46 AM~12826841
> *you can find it cheaper than that. i found like three different places in houston craigslist for 120 installed. thats with or without the antenna. the glass itself only cost them like 50 or 60 bucks. also let them know the old one is already out of the car. :biggrin: shop around but make sure they are reputable :biggrin:
> *


They told me 161.00 installed but they wont sell me the glass and then let me etch it, and then them come back and install it in my car, so the said 180.00 out the door. Im thinkin of just getting a guy that works there and see if he wants to make some side money (no ****) :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

TTT FOR NO PICS :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 27 2009, 01:09 PM~12828354
> *TTT FOR NO PICS :biggrin:
> *


I just posted some :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 26 2009, 03:23 PM~12820040
> *If I get it I'll post but dont want to advertise yet, some one could jump on it before me :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 27 2009, 03:01 PM~12829345
> *:thumbsup:
> *


seen that happen before :angry:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 27 2009, 02:29 PM~12830941
> *seen that happen before :angry:
> *


that would suck i would straight trip out 
:banghead: :machinegun: :twak: :tears: :guns: :buttkick: :loco: :rant: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 27 2009, 05:35 PM~12830994
> *that would suck i would straight trip out
> :banghead:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :tears:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :rant:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: postal :yes:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 27 2009, 11:25 AM~12828501
> *I just posted some :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


I DONT SEE THEM :uh: 





























SERIOUSLY THOUGH, I DONT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2009, 11:27 PM~12805405
> *Well got a wild hair up my azz (no ****) to do some work so I took out the windshield   I was think of getting a new one anyway before getting it etched, but this just made up my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here you go mr blind man :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2009, 06:32 AM~12834642
> *here you go mr blind man :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

Windshield looks like it was fun to rip out....I am hoping I don't have to go down that road! Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2009, 09:57 AM~12834911
> *Windshield looks like it was fun to rip out....I am hoping I don't have to go down that road! Lol.  :biggrin:
> *


i took mine out of my regal and took extra care not to break it,i got it out in good shape but then i had it leaning against the wall and it fell and broke anyways


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 07:32 AM~12835025
> *i took mine out of my regal and took extra care not to break it,i got it out in good shape but then i had it leaning against the wall and it fell and broke anyways
> *


Stuff like that always seems to happen...isn't it a kick in the shorts?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2009, 10:35 AM~12835034
> *Stuff like that always seems to happen...isn't it a kick in the shorts?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jan 28 2009, 09:57 AM~12834911-->
> 
> 
> 
> Windshield looks like it was fun to rip out....I am hoping I don't have to go down that road! Lol.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you dont either, it wasnt fun at all, I still tried to get it out with out totally destroying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 10:32 AM~12835025
> *i took mine out of my regal and took extra care not to break it,i got it out in good shape but then i had it leaning against the wall and it fell and broke anyways
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 28 2009, 10:35 AM~12835034
> *Stuff like that always seems to happen...isn't it a kick in the shorts?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a kick in the shorts would phase bossman.........his girl told me that it might improve his situation though :cheesy: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 10:53 AM~12835113
> *:yessad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2009, 08:25 AM~12835269
> *I hope you dont either, it wasnt fun at all, I still tried to get it out with out totally destroying it.
> that sucks
> a kick in the shorts would phase bossman.........his girl told me that it might improve his situation though :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


      :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2009, 11:36 AM~12835346
> *          :biggrin:
> *


Hey ........ dont kill the messenger :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

my arms


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2009, 10:35 AM~12836480
> *my arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are definitely beefy! Is it 1/4"?

I think when I re-do mine I am going to plate the outside, and inside of the sides on them.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 28 2009, 01:37 PM~12836505
> *Those are definitely beefy! Is it 1/4"?
> 
> I think when I re-do mine I am going to plate the outside, and inside of the sides on them.
> *


Id have to measure them again, I forgot. In my opinion it would be over kill to plate both sides, if your doing 1/4". But it would be strong :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2009, 10:40 AM~12836539
> *Id have to measure them again, I forgot. In my opinion it would be over kill to plate both sides, if your doing 1/4". But it would be strong :biggrin:
> *


I think for my arms I will only be plating with 3/16" so that is why I am leaning towards doing the inside and the outside. Tehy look good though....not looking forward to doing them because I have found it is the little small pieces on the frame that seem to give you the biggest headache...and those are wrapped in all little pieces! Lol.


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup Honky? How you been bro? :wave:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

git er dun :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 28 2009, 02:42 PM~12837222
> *Wassup Honky? How you been bro? :wave:
> *


Wassup big dawg, have you got back on the ride yet. And did your trophies come yet? :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2009, 05:47 PM~12838986
> *Wassup big dawg, have you got back on the ride yet. And did your trophies come yet? :biggrin:
> *


Im starting Tuesday when the Freight gets here! And as far as the trophies.... they will be here on the 5th. Promptly. :biggrin:


----------



## LVdroe

BUMp


----------



## Looney

ttt for da kakalak :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 28 2009, 08:09 PM~12840452
> *Im starting Tuesday when the Freight gets here! And as far as the trophies.... they will be here on the 5th. Promptly. :biggrin:
> *


good to hear, I bet your lady is ready


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2009, 06:42 AM~12846308
> *good to hear, I bet your lady is ready
> *


She's been ready for the last 2 weeks.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Jan 28 2009, 05:01 PM~12838541-->
> 
> 
> 
> git er dun :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes sir, sorry for the delay :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 09:05 PM~12841003
> *BUMp
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 09:50 PM~12841502
> *ttt for da kakalak :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jan 29 2009, 08:36 AM~12846405
> *She's been ready for the last 2 weeks.
> *


I bet, Ive been through that 3 times, and when it comes close to the due date they get fisety :biggrin: ps dont tell my wife I said that :happysad: hno:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2009, 09:35 AM~12836480
> *my arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Powdercoat, paint, chrome?


----------



## MAAANDO

Arms lookin good cracka! im going to be doing some roof work on the car today. Will post pics soon! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 29 2009, 02:31 PM~12848909
> *Powdercoat, paint, chrome?
> *


chrome, but they need to be filled and smoothed


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 29 2009, 03:44 PM~12849495
> *Arms lookin good cracka! im going to be doing some roof work on the car today. Will post pics soon! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2009, 01:11 PM~12850403
> *chrome, but they need to be filled and smoothed
> *


:yes: Chrome


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2009, 03:11 PM~12850403
> *chrome, but they need to be filled and smoothed
> *


***, YOURE GOING FOR SHOW HUH :angry: 































:biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD, KEEP IT UP AND ILL HAVE TO COME AFTER THAT ASS WITH MY CUTTY :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2009, 04:32 AM~12834642
> *here you go mr blind man :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

You coming ouy next weekend!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 29 2009, 05:50 PM~12850795
> ****, YOURE GOING FOR SHOW HUH  :angry:
> :biggrin:  LOOKIN GOOD, KEEP IT UP AND ILL HAVE TO COME AFTER THAT ASS WITH MY CUTTY  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


It sounds like to me that you're asking for a war............. Its on like Donky Kong...... I found some chrome spindles for 375 shipped, and think about getting them  :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2009, 01:35 PM~12836480
> *my arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Arms look good homie, if you ever need some plasma cutting work or welding work let me know I'll hook you up! i think you live close enough


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Jan 29 2009, 08:35 PM~12852325
> *Arms look good homie, if you ever need some plasma cutting work or welding work let me know I'll hook you up! i think you live close enough
> *


Thanks, I had these welded up for free by a mechanic that worked on my bridge. :biggrin: Usually I get Edwin with the "M" to weld for me, hes pretty good. But I'll keep that in mind


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jan 29 2009, 06:45 PM~12851231
> * You coming ouy next weekend!
> *


prolly not, I got to work Sat and i need to put in some time with my car, When my tax check hits I'll have the money to get it painted but the car wont be ready :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 29 2009, 05:28 PM~12851665
> *It sounds like to me that you're asking for a war............. Its on like Donky Kong...... I found some chrome spindles for 375 shipped, and think about getting them   :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :ugh: BRING IT BUDDY, BUT SEE, MINES GONNE BE A STREET CAR, NO SHOW HERE, I WANNA RIDE DAILY WITH MY SHIT, BUT ILL STILL KEEP IT CLEAN :0 :biggrin:  










OH YEA, I ALREADY GOT CHROME SPINDLES AND I KNOW I DIDNT PAY NO 375 FOR THEM :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 30 2009, 03:08 PM~12858972
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :ugh: BRING IT BUDDY, BUT SEE, MINES GONNE BE A STREET CAR, NO SHOW HERE, I WANNA RIDE DAILY WITH MY SHIT, BUT ILL STILL KEEP IT CLEAN  :0  :biggrin:
> OH YEA, I ALREADY GOT CHROME SPINDLES AND I KNOW I DIDNT PAY NO 375 FOR THEM  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Mine will be a street car too. Oh and where/who did you get your spindles from, I asked homeboy how much they were going for nowadays and he said 375. I thought that was high.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 30 2009, 03:52 PM~12859266
> *Mine will be a street car too. Oh and where/who did you get your spindles from, I asked homeboy how much they were going for nowadays and he said 375. I thought that was high.
> *


He wanted to get you homes...... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2009, 06:15 PM~12860363
> *He wanted to get you homes...... :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: i think he did to, I just got a qoute for 325 shipped


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 30 2009, 06:25 PM~12860425
> *:yessad: i think he did to, I just got a qoute for 325 shipped
> *



Cojelo ssssssuave!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2009, 06:27 PM~12860432
> *Cojelo ssssssuave!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


something smooth?????? :dunno:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 30 2009, 06:30 PM~12860463
> *something smooth?????? :dunno:
> *


Take it easssssssy! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2009, 06:44 PM~12860558
> *Take it easssssssy! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 30 2009, 01:52 PM~12859266
> *Mine will be a street car too. Oh and where/who did you get your spindles from, I asked homeboy how much they were going for nowadays and he said 375. I thought that was high.
> *


OH, WELL EXXXXXXXCUSE ME FUKKER :biggrin: , MY SPINDLES, HMMMMM, MY SPINDLES WHERE DONATED :biggrin: LITERALLY


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

I KNOW IF YOU WAS TO TAKE A TRIP TO CALI, YOU COULD GET A FULL UNDIE FOR LIKE 900-1200 BUCKS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Jan 30 2009, 10:04 PM~12862137-->
> 
> 
> 
> OH, WELL EXXXXXXXCUSE ME FUKKER  :biggrin: , MY SPINDLES, HMMMMM, MY SPINDLES WHERE DONATED  :biggrin:  LITERALLY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im poor so how about donating them to me :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 30 2009, 10:05 PM~12862144
> *I KNOW IF YOU WAS TO TAKE A TRIP TO CALI, YOU COULD GET A FULL UNDIE FOR LIKE 900-1200 BUCKS
> *


I need to get at Big Rich, maybe he can hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

"Representing the G Body Mafia"

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 30 2009, 08:05 PM~12862144
> *I KNOW IF YOU WAS TO TAKE A TRIP TO CALI, YOU COULD GET A FULL UNDIE FOR LIKE 900-1200 BUCKS
> *


They got deals like that here in Texas but with the quality you get its better off spending the extra $ and be satisfied than to go the cheaper route and chrome lookin' like shit.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 30 2009, 11:42 PM~12863024
> *"Representing the G Body Mafia"
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> *


You must not value your life with a remark like that :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 30 2009, 11:44 PM~12863050
> *They got deals like that here in Texas but with the quality you get its better off spending the extra $ and be satisfied than to go the cheaper route and chrome lookin' like shit.
> *


I heard the west side of the usa does good chroming, I got a guy about 10 minutes from me but is more expensive........ its because he is the only local chromer.


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2009, 04:37 AM~12865443
> *You must not value your life with a remark like that :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> *


I've been givin' Regal King hell on the G BODY MAFIA :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Hialeah plating here in MIA does awesome work. Check em out. 
(305) 953-4143
(305) 557-4814


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 30 2009, 11:44 PM~12863050
> *They got deals like that here in Texas but with the quality you get its better off spending the extra $ and be satisfied than to go the cheaper route and chrome lookin' like shit.
> *


X10 THOUSAND !


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 30 2009, 10:04 PM~12862137
> *OH, WELL EXXXXXXXCUSE ME FUKKER  :biggrin: , MY SPINDLES, HMMMMM, MY SPINDLES WHERE DONATED  :biggrin:  LITERALLY
> *


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap Big Rich is hookin it up!!!!!! I hope your not > hno: hno: mr manosa :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jan 31 2009, 10:45 AM~12865715
> *I've been givin' Regal King hell on the G BODY MAFIA :biggrin:
> *


Well then enjoy your time that you have left.........Tick tock :0 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2009, 03:43 PM~12867638
> *Well then enjoy your time that you have left.........Tick tock :0 hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2009, 03:55 PM~12867785
> *:0
> *


The Mafia is a force that is not to be reckoned with  :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2009, 03:57 PM~12867801
> *The Mafia is a force that is not to be reckoned  with   :biggrin:
> *


I might have to start the X-frame coalition. Maybe I will call myself the X-frame ambassador???


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2009, 01:43 PM~12867638
> *Well then enjoy your time that you have left.........Tick tock :0 hno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2009, 03:59 PM~12867835
> *I might have to start the X-frame coalition. Maybe I will call myself the X-frame ambassador???
> *


 :0 No I think they have a "Vert Mafia" :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2009, 04:08 PM~12867911
> *:0  No I think they have a "Vert Mafia" :biggrin:
> *


Not a vert yet! :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2009, 04:09 PM~12867913
> *Not a vert yet! :0
> *


but soon to be :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2009, 04:15 PM~12867960
> *but soon to be :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2009, 04:21 PM~12868005
> *:yes:
> *


fixed


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## KAKALAK

Well since I got the window out, I think it would be a good idea to glass the dash. I took off the speaker grills and the infinity speakers I had in there, I guess they couldnt take the heat :angry: they prolly only had about 5 hours of play time on them. Pics to come later.


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2009, 03:51 PM~12868721
> *Well since I got the window out, I think it would be a good idea to glass the dash. I took off the speaker grills and the infinity speakers I had in there, I guess they couldnt take the heat :angry:  they prolly only had about 5 hours of play time on them. Pics to come later.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 31 2009, 06:06 PM~12868493
> *
> *


Whats good homie, nice cutty you got there :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

SHES IN TIME OUT RITE NOW .... GETTING READY FOR A REBUILD....


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 30 2009, 08:22 PM~12862266-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im poor so how about donating them to me :biggrin:
> I need to get at Big Rich, maybe he can hook it up :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF, HOW YOU WANT MY BROKE ASS TO DONATE YOU SOMETHING THAT SOMETHING WAS DONATED TO MY BROKE ASS :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> AND YEA BIG RICH SHOULD BE ABLE TO HOOK IT UP, THINKIN OF HITTIN UP BIG JOHN FROM HOW HIGH OR BIG NENE OR MAYBE EVEN SPIKE, IM SURE THEY WILL HOOK IT UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 09:44 PM~12863050
> *They got deals like that here in Texas but with the quality you get its better off spending the extra $ and be satisfied than to go the cheaper route and chrome lookin' like shit.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IM SURE THEY DO, BUT THE CHROME I SEEN FOR THE PRICE I GOT, WAS TOP NOTCH REAL CLEAN NO CRACKS NO SCRATCHES, SMOOTH
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jan 31 2009, 01:41 PM~12867622
> *Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap Big Rich is hookin it up!!!!!!  I hope your not > hno: hno:  mr manosa :0  :biggrin:
> *


SO HOW MUCH DID RICH HOOK IT UP WITH, MAYBE I WONT NEED TO CALL THEM OTHER HOMIES FROM OUT THERE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Jan 31 2009, 06:52 PM~12868729-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheap ass speakers
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 06:54 PM~12868742
> *SHES  IN TIME  OUT  RITE  NOW  ....  GETTING  READY  FOR  A  REBUILD....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 Got a build topic???
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 31 2009, 07:04 PM~12868811
> *WTF, HOW YOU WANT MY BROKE ASS TO DONATE YOU SOMETHING THAT SOMETHING WAS DONATED TO MY BROKE ASS  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> AND YEA BIG RICH SHOULD BE ABLE TO HOOK IT UP, THINKIN OF HITTIN UP BIG JOHN FROM HOW HIGH OR BIG NENE OR MAYBE EVEN SPIKE, IM SURE THEY WILL HOOK IT UP
> IM SURE THEY DO, BUT THE CHROME I SEEN FOR THE PRICE I GOT, WAS TOP NOTCH REAL CLEAN NO CRACKS NO SCRATCHES, SMOOTH
> 
> 
> SO HOW MUCH DID RICH HOOK IT UP WITH, MAYBE I WONT NEED TO CALL THEM OTHER HOMIES FROM OUT THERE
> *


Big Rich is talkin about hookin it up, he aint gave me a price yet but I told him what westsidenickie is charging, and he was like "Whoa" :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## MAAANDO

Sup Mufuka? :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 1 2009, 10:53 AM~12873048
> *Sup Mufuka? :wave:
> *


:wave: got a little sawzall time on the cutdog :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 1 2009, 08:05 PM~12875999
> *:wave: got a little sawzall time on the cutdog :biggrin:
> *


Making it a vert? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Is this car done yet?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

HELL TO THE FUCK NO LMAO


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 1 2009, 08:28 PM~12876099
> *Making it a vert? :0 :biggrin:
> *


nah..... Im taking it back.......Flinstone Back!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2009, 06:37 AM~12880037
> *nah..... Im taking it back.......Flinstone Back!!!!
> *


Me too! :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well didnt get it completely cut out, had to do alot of measuring to make sure I dont cut out too much.













































































Heres a pic of the flange tool, I havent got to try it out yet but I am looking forword to it :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

whats going on there in Fl. I am sorry we missed you all.


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, KC RYDA


Wassup, your on here early :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Feb 2 2009, 09:12 AM~12880170
> *whats going on there in Fl. I am sorry we missed you all.
> *


yeah yeah yeah :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 2 2009, 09:08 AM~12880165
> *Me too! :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: I'll keep a look out for a vert parts car 



YABBA DABBA DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

What ever man


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2009, 09:11 AM~12880168
> *Well didnt get it completely cut out, had to do alot of measuring to make sure I dont cut out too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of the flange tool, I havent got to try it out yet but I am looking forword to it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn cracka you puttin in work!


----------



## KC RYDA

Ya i was hopeing u was not mad


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Feb 2 2009, 09:15 AM~12880182
> *Ya i was hopeing u was not mad
> *


Nah I feel 51% responsible for the mix up :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Feb 2 2009, 09:15 AM~12880182
> *Ya i was hopeing u was not mad
> *


:nono: Cant talk like that in here!


----------



## KC RYDA

Ya i forgot you all are men . Lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Feb 2 2009, 09:17 AM~12880186-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono: Cant talk like that in here!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> <!--QuoteBegin-KC RYDA_@Feb 2 2009, 09:18 AM~12880188
> *Ya i forgot you all are men . Lol
> *


Dont you forget it either........... Bow Down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## KC RYDA

The only man i bow down to is ?  Lets see i dont. :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

We drive that far and dont even get to see you all. Over a mix up. we can blame on cell phones and a lowrider show. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA+Feb 2 2009, 09:18 AM~12880188-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ya i forgot you all are men . Lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KC [email protected] 2 2009, 09:21 AM~12880204
> *The only man i bow down to is ?   Lets see i dont.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KC RYDA_@Feb 2 2009, 09:23 AM~12880211
> *We drive that far and dont even get to see you all. Over a mix up. we can blame on cell phones and a lowrider show. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Ta bien......


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Feb 2 2009, 09:23 AM~12880211
> *We drive that far and dont even get to see you all. Over a mix up. we can blame on cell phones and a lowrider show. :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 2 2009, 01:23 AM~12878671
> *HELL TO THE FUCK NO LMAO
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2009, 09:11 AM~12880168
> *Well didnt get it completely cut out, had to do alot of measuring to make sure I dont cut out too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of the flange tool, I havent got to try it out yet but I am looking forword to it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

You sure do love cutting shit up! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2009, 09:11 AM~12880168
> *Well didnt get it completely cut out, had to do alot of measuring to make sure I dont cut out too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of the flange tool, I havent got to try it out yet but I am looking forword to it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: i gotta see this :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 2 2009, 08:38 PM~12885335
> *You sure do love cutting shit up! :biggrin:
> *


This car is a long way from the "M" standard, The floor was unexpected  



> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Feb 2 2009, 10:11 PM~12886297-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 2 2009, 10:32 PM~12886594
> *hno: i gotta see this  :biggrin:
> *


dont worry Im a trained professional


----------



## mycutty

any pics of ur mufflers from under your?
how low are they? im just wondering because im about to go do true dual exhaust 
next week but i want to make sure its not too low>


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mycutty_@Feb 3 2009, 12:22 AM~12888420
> *any pics of ur mufflers from under your?
> how low are they? im just wondering because im about to go do true dual exhaust
> next week but i want to make sure its not too low>
> *


I only got single exhaust, just tell the muffler guy to hug the body as much as he can without creating a fire hazard.... you should be fine :biggrin:


----------



## MotownScandal

you should feel lucky, most of my floor came up with the carpet. :cheesy: not usually a good sign :uh: but now im concentraiting on getting my heat back to good cause its soooo cold n thee D. and i got holes in my floor and blown heater core :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MotownScandal_@Feb 3 2009, 02:58 AM~12890297
> *you should feel lucky, most of my floor came up with the carpet.  :cheesy:  not usually a good sign :uh: but now im concentraiting on getting my heat back to good cause its soooo cold n thee D.  and i got holes in my floor and blown heater core :0
> *


damn that sucks, and I thought mine was bad


----------



## KAKALAK

began taking off the brackets from the support


----------



## KAKALAK

Rest of the brackets, will be sending them out hopefully friday


----------



## KAKALAK

Took off the cross bars and the front brace, sending them too


----------



## KAKALAK

Took off the support, going to clean up compartment a little. Also I have to change a bracket on the engine due to the guy that put it together, jacked it up and the belt always squeals :angry:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

Work!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Feb 3 2009, 12:41 PM~12892356
> *Work!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah its gettin there


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 2 2009, 02:11 PM~12882664
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 3 2009, 01:05 PM~12892602
> *:biggrin:
> *


Just for that Im gettin something else chromed


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2009, 11:41 AM~12892931
> *Just for that Im gettin something else chromed
> *


UNLESS I GET IT 1ST :0 :biggrin: OR MAYBE I ALREADY HAVE WHAT YOU WANT :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


























THANKS FOR THE LINK


----------



## Looney

was up homie howz da floorz commin out :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 3 2009, 02:11 PM~12893220
> *UNLESS I GET IT 1ST  :0  :biggrin:  OR MAYBE I ALREADY HAVE WHAT YOU WANT  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> THANKS FOR THE LINK
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 3 2009, 02:46 PM~12893551
> *was up homie howz da floorz commin out  :wave:
> *


well its on hold right now, cause of work, but I will hopefully be off saturday and will finish cutting it out, and trim the other floor to fit


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2009, 03:13 PM~12893728
> *well its on hold right now, cause of work, but I will hopefully be off saturday and will finish cutting it out, and trim the other floor to fit
> *


Ol Lyin ASS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 3 2009, 03:49 PM~12893955
> *Ol Lyin ASS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2009, 01:11 PM~12893709
> *:0  :angry:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

Picked up a nice little welder off of craigslist for $60.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 3 2009, 10:05 PM~12897337
> *Picked up a nice little welder off of craigslist for $60.
> *


a mig welder :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 lucky bastardo :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MotownScandal

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2009, 05:31 AM~12891022
> *damn that sucks, and I thought mine was bad
> *


its waht happens when u buy a car in Detroit :biggrin: ill have my heater core in the morning though. now i just gotta get the roof rail and door seals. i see u be putting in some work on ur chit huh


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MotownScandal_@Feb 4 2009, 02:01 AM~12900565
> *its waht happens when u buy a car in Detroit  :biggrin: ill have my heater core in the morning though.  now i just gotta get the roof rail and door seals.  i see u be putting in some work on ur chit huh
> *


Yeah, I almost aborted the car when I looked at the floor board, not cause it was too much but because this car has been a nightmare on trying to get it completed. I have been keepin a look out for a newer style caddy, I get tempted to throw in the towel alot.


----------



## MAAANDO

Don't give up white boy! :biggrin: I felt the same way at times.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:11 AM~12901934
> *Don't give up white boy! :biggrin: I felt the same way at times.
> *


Whyz i gots to be Whites for :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 09:30 AM~12901986
> *Whyz i gots to be Whites for :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont be ashamed bitch :angry:


----------



## Kadillac G

wuz up homie, just got my new computer so im back on line.


----------



## KC RYDA

Whatzup cuz..... :wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Feb 4 2009, 09:10 AM~12902413
> *Whatzup cuz..... :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Feb 4 2009, 10:12 AM~12902108-->
> 
> 
> 
> dont be ashamed bitch  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kadillac [email protected] 4 2009, 10:35 AM~12902214
> *wuz up homie, just got my new computer so im back on line.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KC [email protected] 4 2009, 11:10 AM~12902413
> *Whatzup cuz..... :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas_Bowties_@Feb 4 2009, 12:32 PM~12903003
> *:uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 11:33 AM~12903515
> *
> :uh:
> *


Sup KAKA, hows tha ride comin' along?


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 4 2009, 01:41 PM~12903601-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup KAKA, hows tha ride comin' along?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its going, waiting onm my rfund so that I can get some stuff done :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Feb 4 2009, 01:53 PM~12903714
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 11:59 AM~12903789
> *its going, waiting onm my rfund so that I can get some stuff done :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> *


HA! whats next on the to do list?


----------



## mrchavez

did u ever get a new windshield...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 4 2009, 02:00 PM~12903801-->
> 
> 
> 
> HA! whats next on the to do list?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, I need to get the pass. fender done so I can put the hood back on to fix the dent in it, I had it on the stand but it wasnt blocking out right, or at least I hope the hood isnt that fk'd up being that it was brand new (aftermarket :uh: ) which is prolly why.
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Feb 4 2009, 02:02 PM~12903823
> *did  u  ever  get  a new  windshield...
> *


no, I can get one, just aint got it yet, I think for 180, installed, but I got to get it etched 1st


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 01:46 PM~12904732
> *well, I need to get the pass. fender done so I can put the hood back on to fix the dent in it, I had it on the stand but it wasnt blocking out right, or at least I hope the hood isnt that fk'd up being that it was brand new (aftermarket :uh: ) which is prolly why.
> 
> no, I can get one, just aint got it yet, I think for 180, installed, but I got to get it etched 1st
> *


Yea them dents on the hoods are never fun!!!! seems like the dent just travels as you sand the area


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 11:46 AM~12904732
> *well, I need to get the pass. fender done so I can put the hood back on to fix the dent in it, I had it on the stand but it wasnt blocking out right, or at least I hope the hood isnt that fk'd up being that it was brand new (aftermarket :uh: ) which is prolly why.
> 
> no, I can get one, just aint got it yet, I think for 180, installed, but I got to get it etched 1st
> *


where do you get aftermarket cutty hoods from?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 4 2009, 03:53 PM~12904780
> *where do you get aftermarket cutty hoods from?
> 
> *


send me 20 bucks and I'll tell you My paypal is [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 4 2009, 03:48 PM~12904744
> *Yea them dents on the hoods are never fun!!!! seems like the dent just travels as you sand the area
> *


thats what was happening so I just stopped cause I knew it couldnt be that bad


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 01:59 PM~12903789
> *its going, waiting onm my rfund so that I can get some stuff done :biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> *


X2 thanx little tax deduction


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 4 2009, 04:30 PM~12905150
> *X2 thanx little tax deduction
> *


damn I fk'd up my sentence, thats not like me :nosad: So what are you doing with yours :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 04:32 PM~12905168
> *damn I fk'd up my sentence, thats not like me :nosad: So what are you doing with yours :biggrin:
> *


im going to disney land..........................Literally


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 12:20 PM~12905048
> *send me 20 bucks and I'll tell you My paypal is [email protected] :biggrin:
> *


funnyguy
 :no:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G+Feb 4 2009, 04:34 PM~12905179-->
> 
> 
> 
> im going to disney land..........................Literally
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool, I really didnt see the big deal about DL but I like seaworld, and aquatica (that play is cool as hell) :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 4 2009, 04:50 PM~12905354
> *funnyguy
> :no:
> *


come on buddy (no ****) wheres your sence of humor :biggrin: Ebay has got the adds, bout 300 for the hood and then 150 to ship


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

HOWDY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 4 2009, 05:57 PM~12905964
> *HOWDY
> *


sup potna, bout to send some brackets to Big Rich Friday........ Can you Dig it :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 03:32 PM~12905756
> *cool, I really didnt see the big deal about DL but I like seaworld, and aquatica (that play is cool as hell) :biggrin:
> 
> cum on me buddy (no ****) wheres your sence of humor :biggrin:  Ebay has got the adds, bout 300 for the hood and then 150 to ship
> *


wow theres some ghey talk in here


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 4 2009, 06:00 PM~12905995
> *wow theres some ghey talk in here
> *


you should of erased the no **** part thier wise guy :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 03:58 PM~12905977
> *sup potna, bout to send some brackets to Big Rich Friday........ Can you Dig it :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, SUCKS THAT YOU HAVE TO SEND THEM ACROSS COUTRY :biggrin: , ILL DO MINE AT THE SHOP :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 4 2009, 06:06 PM~12906039
> *DAMN, SUCKS THAT YOU HAVE TO SEND THEM ACROSS COUTRY  :biggrin: , ILL DO MINE AT THE SHOP  :0  :cheesy:
> *


You got a chroming setup :scrutinize:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 04:09 PM~12906053
> *You got a chroming setup :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :dunno: :biggrin: :no:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 4 2009, 06:10 PM~12906061
> *:0    :dunno:  :biggrin:  :no:
> *


I figured you were bullshittin :biggrin: Big Rich is really competative with the pricing, you should hit him up. 

I think your going to be lacking in the chrome department :0 :0 :0 :0 :nosad:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 04:13 PM~12906087
> *I figured you were bullshittin :biggrin:  Big Rich is really competative with the pricing, you should hit him up.
> 
> I think your going to be lacking in the chrome department :0  :0  :0  :0 :nosad:
> *


 :biggrin: MAYBE FOR A FEW MONTHS, BUT AFTER THE BUGGS ARE WORKED OUT,  ITS GAME ON :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 4 2009, 06:20 PM~12906145
> *:biggrin: MAYBE FOR A FEW MONTHS, BUT AFTER THE BUGGS ARE WORKED OUT,   ITS GAME ON  :0  :cheesy:
> *


My NIKKAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 04:27 PM~12906201
> *My NIKKAH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IM NOT BALLIN LIKE SOME OF YALL PPL, SO YEA MY SHIT WILL TAKE SOME TIME TO GET CHROMED, BUT IT WILL GET CHROMED, LOCALLY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 4 2009, 06:33 PM~12906260
> *IM NOT BALLIN LIKE SOME OF YALL PPL, SO YEA MY SHIT WILL TAKE SOME TIME TO GET CHROMED, BUT IT WILL GET CHROMED, LOCALLY
> *


Im telling you , get at Big Rich, local platers will charge you more, cause they dont think you will ship it anywhere, My trim is still at the chromers and has been there for almost a year now, my dumbass paid up front :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 4 2009, 04:36 PM~12906276
> *Im telling you , get at Big Rich, local platers will charge you more, cause they dont think you will ship it anywhere, My trim is still at the chromers and has been there for almost a year now, my dumbass paid up front :uh:
> *


YEA THATS WHY IM NOT SENDING TO ANY LOCAL PLATERS OR ACROSS COUNTRY, I HAVE WAY TO MUCH BAD LUCK WITRH SENDING SHIT ACROSS COUNTRY, HELL, LOOK AT WHERE MY CADILLAC IS AT, HAVNT SEEN THAT BITCH IN OVER 3 YRS AND FUKKER WONT PICK UP THE PHONE, SO YEA MAN


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 4 2009, 02:40 PM~12906314
> *YEA THATS WHY IM NOT SENDING TO ANY LOCAL PLATERS OR ACROSS COUNTRY, I HAVE WAY TO MUCH BAD LUCK WITRH SENDING SHIT ACROSS COUNTRY, HELL, LOOK AT WHERE MY CADILLAC IS AT, HAVNT SEEN THAT BITCH IN OVER 3 YRS AND FUKKER WONT PICK UP THE PHONE, SO YEA MAN
> *


what happend?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 4 2009, 04:41 PM~12906329
> *what happend?
> *


WELL BACK WHEN I WS MAKIN SOME RELALY GOOD MONEY, I DECIDED TO SEND MY CAR TO CALI TO GET DONE UP FOR ME, BESIDES THE PAIN AND GUTS, HOMIE TOLD ME 3-6 MONTHS AND I WILL HAVE IT BACK, WELL MAKE A LONG ASS STORY SHORT, HE GOTS 5500 BUCKS OF MY MONEY MY FUCKIN CAR AND ALL THAT WAS DONE TO IT WAS TAKIN OFF THE FRAME, BACK ON THE FRAME, NEW DENT, MAYBE MY DASH IS ALL TO SHIT, MISSING CHROME, SO YEA, ALL I CAN SAY IS, KARMA IS A BITCH ALBERT, AND TRUST ME, ITS GONNA COME HARD AS FUCK


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 4 2009, 03:52 PM~12906422
> *WELL BACK WHEN I WS MAKIN SOME RELALY GOOD MONEY, I DECIDED TO SEND MY CAR TO CALI TO GET DONE UP FOR ME, BESIDES THE PAIN AND GUTS, HOMIE TOLD ME 3-6 MONTHS AND I WILL HAVE IT BACK, WELL MAKE A LONG ASS STORY SHORT, HE GOTS 5500 BUCKS OF MY MONEY MY FUCKIN CAR AND ALL THAT WAS DONE TO IT WAS TAKIN OFF THE FRAME, BACK ON THE FRAME, NEW DENT, MAYBE MY DASH IS ALL TO SHIT, MISSING CHROME, SO YEA, ALL I CAN SAY IS, KARMA IS A BITCH ALBERT, AND TRUST ME, ITS GONNA COME HARD AS FUCK
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: just kidding... yea karma is a bitch


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 4 2009, 02:52 PM~12906422
> *WELL BACK WHEN I WS MAKIN SOME RELALY GOOD MONEY, I DECIDED TO SEND MY CAR TO CALI TO GET DONE UP FOR ME, BESIDES THE PAIN AND GUTS, HOMIE TOLD ME 3-6 MONTHS AND I WILL HAVE IT BACK, WELL MAKE A LONG ASS STORY SHORT, HE GOTS 5500 BUCKS OF MY MONEY MY FUCKIN CAR AND ALL THAT WAS DONE TO IT WAS TAKIN OFF THE FRAME, BACK ON THE FRAME, NEW DENT, MAYBE MY DASH IS ALL TO SHIT, MISSING CHROME, SO YEA, ALL I CAN SAY IS, KARMA IS A BITCH ALBERT, AND TRUST ME, ITS GONNA COME HARD AS FUCK
> *


shit where in cali does that puto stay? If its in **** Ill go hit him up for you homie!
:guns:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 4 2009, 03:57 PM~12906467
> *shit where in cali does that puto stay? If its in **** Ill go hit him up for you homie!
> :guns:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:  take bigger ones....... :0


----------



## little chris

:wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Feb 4 2009, 04:55 PM~12906443-->
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns: just kidding... yea  karma  is  a  bitch
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 4 2009, 04:57 PM~12906467
> *shit where in cali does that puto stay? If its in **** Ill go hit him up for you homie!
> :guns:
> *


NAH ***** STAYS OUT IN BAKERSFIELD, BUT I GOT SOME HOMIES KEEPIN A REAL CLOSE WATCH ON HIM AND I MEAN REAL CLOSE :biggrin: ****** THAT HE CHILLS WITH


----------



## MAAANDO

I wouldve flew my ass out there.... Got my car back and set his shop on fire. Fuck that shit! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 4 2009, 09:51 PM~12908194
> *I wouldve flew my ass out there.... Got my car back and set his shop on fire. Fuck that shit! :angry:
> *


damn gangsta :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 4 2009, 06:52 PM~12906422
> *WELL BACK WHEN I WS MAKIN SOME RELALY GOOD MONEY, I DECIDED TO SEND MY CAR TO CALI TO GET DONE UP FOR ME, BESIDES THE PAIN AND GUTS, HOMIE TOLD ME 3-6 MONTHS AND I WILL HAVE IT BACK, WELL MAKE A LONG ASS STORY SHORT, HE GOTS 5500 BUCKS OF MY MONEY MY FUCKIN CAR AND ALL THAT WAS DONE TO IT WAS TAKIN OFF THE FRAME, BACK ON THE FRAME, NEW DENT, MAYBE MY DASH IS ALL TO SHIT, MISSING CHROME, SO YEA, ALL I CAN SAY IS, KARMA IS A BITCH ALBERT, AND TRUST ME, ITS GONNA COME HARD AS FUCK
> *


Damn it man you sent your car to Cali..... what did it cost about 1500-2000 just in shipping?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Feb 4 2009, 07:00 PM~12906499
> *:wave:
> *


From KC huh......... :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2009, 06:40 AM~12912582
> *damn gangsta :0  :0  :0
> *


No gangsta here. Just wont let my money get taken from me. But why ship your car to cali? Couldve sent it to miami to Team V customs.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 5 2009, 08:40 AM~12912690
> *No gangsta here. Just wont let my money get taken from me. But why ship your car to cali? Couldve sent it to miami to Team V customs.
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2009, 11:52 AM~12914973
> *
> *


Get off the computer and get to work! :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

Tell the fool to get his ass back too work. :0 Well he claims he is anyway. His wifey knows what he really is doing ! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Feb 5 2009, 02:27 PM~12915726
> *Tell the fool to get his ass back too work.  :0  Well he claims he is anyway. His wifey knows what he really is doing !  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Feb 5 2009, 04:23 PM~12915691-->
> 
> 
> 
> Get off the computer and get to work!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im at work homie, believe me I would if I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KC [email protected] 5 2009, 04:27 PM~12915726
> *Tell the fool to get his ass back too work.  :0  Well he claims he is anyway. His wifey knows what he really is doing !  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whatcha know about work :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Texas_Bowties_@Feb 5 2009, 04:28 PM~12915737
> *:uh:
> *


for the 2nd time :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2009, 01:36 PM~12915821
> *Im at work homie, believe me I would if I could
> *



I hear ya completely! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

Looking good! :biggrin: 

I guess if i want to keep up I better get some chrome now!


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2009, 07:32 AM~12912671
> *From KC huh......... :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 5 2009, 04:42 PM~12915869
> *Looking good!  :biggrin:
> 
> I guess if i want to keep up I better get some chrome now!
> *


Yeah Im still in the rear (no ****) :0 cause I aint got it painted yet :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2009, 03:36 PM~12915821
> *Im at work homie, believe me I would if I could
> whatcha know about work :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> for the 2nd time :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


third times the charm :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Feb 5 2009, 05:21 PM~12916300
> *third times the charm :biggrin:
> *


dont worry everytime you post he does that :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

thats okay i am not on here to see his ride.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Feb 5 2009, 05:29 PM~12916401
> *thats okay i am not on here to see his ride.
> *


thats whats up :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2009, 06:31 AM~12912669
> *Damn it man you sent your car to Cali..... what did it cost about 1500-2000 just in shipping?
> *


$700, SOUNDED LIKE A GOOD DEAL, TO GOOD TO BE TRU :angry:  ISSED:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 5 2009, 11:49 PM~12920364
> *$700, SOUNDED LIKE A GOOD DEAL, TO GOOD TO BE TRU  :angry:  ISSED:
> *


that sucks bro, sorry to hear that x2 on the broken emo issed: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2009, 09:53 PM~12920425
> *that sucks bro, sorry to hear that x2 on the broken emo issed:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS LOL THEY SHOULD MAKE AND ANGRIER SMILEY JUST FOR THAT OCCASION :angry:  :tears: I MISS MY CADI.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 6 2009, 01:01 AM~12921329
> *THANKS LOL THEY SHOULD MAKE AND ANGRIER SMILEY JUST FOR THAT OCCASION  :angry:    :tears: I MISS MY CADI.
> *


they do...... :rant: .................. :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

ILL USE IT NEXT TIME, WELL IM OUT IM SLEEPY AND GTTA WAKE UP IN AN HOUR


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Richard Slapson

Tweek. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 6 2009, 01:53 AM~12922102
> *Tweek.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2009, 09:55 PM~12922129
> *
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 6 2009, 01:56 AM~12922147
> *:ugh:
> *


that didnt explain anything


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 5 2009, 09:51 PM~12922078
> *ILL USE IT NEXT TIME, WELL IM OUT IM SLEEPY AND  GTTA WAKE UP IN AN HOUR
> *


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 5 2009, 11:00 PM~12922200
> *that didnt explain anything
> *


 :uh: i cant explain why Dewbawls Beer-hoe isnt riding your chin nuts like a see-saw anymore..what gives??


----------



## Kadillac G

whats going on big dawg?? make sure you pm me your address for you and your family's invite to my sons birthday.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Feb 6 2009, 02:20 AM~12922453
> *:uh: i cant explain why Dewbawls Beer-hoe isnt riding your chin nuts like a see-saw anymore..what gives??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


because he seen that I was a force not to be reckoned with  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

well I am waiting at the blasters right now for my parts, 30 bucks to sand blast, I thought was alright, thought they would do it for 20 but oh well


----------



## KAKALAK

:angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

View My Video

CHECK IT OUT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 6 2009, 04:57 PM~12927345
> *View My Video
> 
> CHECK IT OUT
> *


Damn I wish mine ran like that.... I think I got carb issues. So how much rubber got kicked on your paint


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 6 2009, 03:12 PM~12927475
> *Damn I wish mine ran like that.... I think I got carb issues. So how much rubber got kicked on your paint
> *


I WOULD SAY ABOUT 1/4 TO 1/2 OF THE TREAD WAS GONE AFTER WE WAS DONE PLAYIN LOL, WELL WORTH IT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 6 2009, 05:21 PM~12927556
> *I WOULD SAY ABOUT 1/4 TO 1/2 OF THE TREAD WAS GONE AFTER WE WAS DONE PLAYIN LOL, WELL WORTH IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 6 2009, 03:36 PM~12927696
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: IMMA NEED TO BUY NEW TIRES REAL SOON LOL, THE FRONT CAUSE OF THE EXTENSION AND THE REAR FROM BURNING :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 6 2009, 05:43 PM~12927780
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  IMMA NEED TO BUY NEW TIRES REAL SOON LOL, THE FRONT CAUSE OF THE EXTENSION AND THE REAR FROM BURNING :biggrin:
> *


no prob you got money :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 6 2009, 03:49 PM~12927831
> *no prob you got money :biggrin:
> *


*****, IM BROKE AS FUCK RIGHT NOW  DAMN, THEN V-DAY IS AROUND THE CORNER SO I KNOW THE OL LADY IS EXPECTING SOMETHING, GOT DAMNIT, IMMA GET HER TO BUY ME SOME TIRES AS MY GIFT FOR THAT DAY, FUCK IT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 6 2009, 06:00 PM~12927943
> ******, IM BROKE AS FUCK RIGHT NOW    DAMN, THEN V-DAY IS AROUND THE CORNER SO I KNOW THE OL LADY IS EXPECTING SOMETHING, GOT DAMNIT, IMMA GET HER TO BUY ME SOME TIRES AS MY GIFT FOR THAT DAY, FUCK IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

well here they are sandblasted, I hope its not too ruff


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Feb 6 2009, 06:00 PM~12927943-->
> 
> 
> 
> *****, IM BROKE AS FUCK RIGHT NOW    DAMN, THEN V-DAY IS AROUND THE CORNER SO I KNOW THE OL LADY IS EXPECTING SOMETHING, GOT DAMNIT, IMMA GET HER TO BUY ME SOME TIRES AS MY GIFT FOR THAT DAY, FUCK IT  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Feb 6 2009, 06:28 PM~12928230
> *well here they are sandblasted, I hope its not too ruff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 6 2009, 05:07 PM~12928697
> *:uh:
> :0
> *


MY B-DAY IS ALSO AROUND THE CORNER :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 6 2009, 07:30 PM~12928961
> *MY B-DAY IS ALSO AROUND THE CORNER  :0
> *


 :0 Well atleast yours isnt on the same day as your girls........ For my birthday I would want to work on my car, but I have to give up the day to please the Wifey :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 6 2009, 07:30 PM~12928961
> *MY B-DAY IS ALSO AROUND THE CORNER  :0
> *


mine too...feb 12 ..................................................................................dont forget fawkers :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

did you ever start installing the floor boards?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Feb 6 2009, 09:33 PM~12930010-->
> 
> 
> 
> mine too...feb 12  ..................................................................................dont forget fawkers :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 6 2009, 09:34 PM~12930016
> *did you ever start installing the floor boards?
> *


Im going to finish cutting it out this weekend and hopefully get the new one trimmed to fit, along with putting a flange on the edge. I got so much to do and dont know where to start


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 6 2009, 07:30 PM~12929986-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Well atleast yours isnt on the same day as your girls........ For my birthday I would want to work on my car, but I have to give up the day to please the Wifey :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR WIFES BDAY IS THE SAME AS YOURS????? DAMN, THAT SUCKS ASS, LOL BETTER YOU THAN ME :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 6 2009, 07:33 PM~12930010
> *mine too...feb 12  ..................................................................................dont forget fawkers :biggrin:
> *


HA, THATS MY POPS BDAY AS WELL, FUKKER GONNA TURN 61, DAMN, ***** CAN STILL OUT WORK MY ASS :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 6 2009, 10:07 PM~12930176
> *HA, THATS MY POPS BDAY AS WELL, FUKKER GONNA TURN 61, DAMN, ***** CAN STILL OUT WORK MY ASS  :angry:
> *


old school ****** aint nooo joke :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 6 2009, 10:01 PM~12930145
> *:0
> Im going to finish cutting it out this weekend and hopefully get the new one trimmed to fit, along with putting a flange on the edge. I got so much to do and dont know where to start
> *


keep it one little job at a time so it doesnt seem so bad pick a spot and have at it


----------



## 1979mc

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 6 2009, 08:28 PM~12930314
> *keep it one little job at a time so it doesnt seem so bad pick a spot and have at it
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Feb 6 2009, 10:26 PM~12930307-->
> 
> 
> 
> old school ****** aint nooo joke :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 10:28 PM~12930314
> *keep it one little job at a time so it doesnt seem so bad pick a spot and have at it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try to but it all depends on how much time i have to do something, like if its late, i cant make any noise, so i do something else. Case in point, thats why my window is out.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1979mc_@Feb 7 2009, 12:08 AM~12931022
> *
> *


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 7 2009, 05:11 PM~12935459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man why you got to ruin my thread like that :angry: :barf:


----------



## MAAANDO

cuz hes gay..... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 8 2009, 08:59 AM~12940349
> *cuz hes gay..... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Were finally home! Damn the hospital was brutal.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 8 2009, 07:28 AM~12940377
> *x2 :0  :biggrin:
> *


X3


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Feb 8 2009, 03:09 PM~12941622-->
> 
> 
> 
> Were finally home! Damn the hospital was brutal.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good deal homie :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 8 2009, 04:04 PM~12941855
> *X3
> *


x4


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 8 2009, 07:33 PM~12943192
> *good deal homie :biggrin:
> 
> x4
> *


x5


----------



## Looney

x6 man i was in da hospital for youngest daughter for 3 dayz and then they flew her in da helicopter to loma linda i was there for like two weekz and it was a vegitarian cafiteria i was hungry as hell when i left lol :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

by da way howz da floorz comming along


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Looney+Feb 8 2009, 08:44 PM~12943728-->
> 
> 
> 
> x6    man i was in da hospital for youngest daughter for 3 dayz and then they flew her in da helicopter to loma linda i was there for like two weekz and it was a vegitarian cafiteria i was hungry as hell when i left lol :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn that sux. Atleast they tried to get you healthy. :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Looney_@Feb 8 2009, 08:45 PM~12943738
> *by da way howz da floorz comming along
> *


They aren't coming along. My boys will be talking before he is done with them.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 8 2009, 05:55 PM~12943859
> *Damn that sux. Atleast they tried to get you healthy. :biggrin:
> 
> They aren't coming along. My boys will be talking before he is done with them.... :0 :biggrin:
> *


 thatz messed up homie lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney+Feb 8 2009, 08:45 PM~12943738-->
> 
> 
> 
> by da way howz da floorz comming along
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are coming
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 08:55 PM~12943859
> *Damn that sux. Atleast they tried to get you healthy. :biggrin:
> 
> They aren't coming along. My boys will be talking before he is done with them.... :0 :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need one more full day and I'll have it in, welded, and sealed. Pics monday
> <!--QuoteBegin-Looney_@Feb 8 2009, 09:18 PM~12944123
> *thatz messed up homie lol :biggrin:
> *


x2 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 8 2009, 09:41 PM~12944379
> *they are coming
> I need one more full day and I'll have it in, welded, and sealed. Pics monday
> 
> x2 :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: wassup cracka?


----------



## Still Hated

Monday's around the corner............... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Feb 8 2009, 10:01 PM~12944576-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: wassup cracka?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wassup homie, Do I need to send you some ear plugs yet????? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@Feb 8 2009, 10:27 PM~12944847
> *Monday's around the corner............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pics on monday, and I will prolly have to work on sat. Plus I got my son signed up for football and t ball which will be for the next 2.5 months, well until the next season, so that might slow the build down a little


----------



## KAKALAK

Fell got the rest of the floor cut out, took a little time as i was careful not to cut a brake line



























these pics are of the body bushing area, I wanted to minimize the cutting off of good metal from my car so I left the bushing bolt intact and cut the new pan to fit.



































here is over the tranny hump, cut a piece of the support off so that the fllor could be welded from the top, then off of the old floor I'll cut the patch piece and weld it in.










Here I had my son push the trigger on the flange tool because he wanted to help :biggrin: 



































well here is the floor almost ready to be finished, I still need to trim the new pan and punch the holes.



















That was close to 6 hours worth of work :uh: I dont know what takes so long other than this is my 1st panel cut and replace. Next floor board will hopefully be in an Impala :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

That floor replacing does not look like any fun....but coming along nicely!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 12:18 AM~12946472
> *wassup homie, Do I need to send you some ear plugs yet????? :biggrin:
> pics on monday, and I will prolly have to work on sat. Plus I got my son signed up for football and t ball which will be for the next 2.5 months, well until the next season, so that might slow the build down a little
> *




its gonna get slower?!> :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Feb 9 2009, 09:51 AM~12948994-->
> 
> 
> 
> That floor replacing does not look like any fun....but coming along nicely!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its cool because its a learning experience..... I suggest everybody go out and cut their floor out and then put it back in :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 10:15 AM~12949065
> *[/color]
> its gonna get slower?!> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


just below a idle, but not quite a dead stop :yessad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

not bad :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

.......................so your not afraid to put the kids pic but you skurred to post your own pic?......
i heard that was you in the duval and mayhem pic!?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 10:22 AM~12949100
> *.......................so your not afraid to put the kids pic but you skurred to post your own pic?......
> i heard that was you in the duval and mayhem pic!?
> *


what Ive put myself on here........ I know you cant get enough of me homie but lets keep the man feelings to a minimum :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 10:45 AM~12949207
> *what Ive put myself on here........ I know you cant get enough of me homie but lets keep the man feelings to a minimum :barf:  :biggrin:
> *










you know id be the man and youd be the bitch in that relationship


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 10:56 AM~12949270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know id be the bitch and youd be the man in that relationship
> *




:yes:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

Better leave, alot of gheynes going on in here


----------



## Looney

BROKE BACK LOWRIDERZ LOL J/K FLOORZ LOOK GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 12:35 PM~12949917
> *i suck pee-pees :yes:
> *


 wtf......:thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 9 2009, 03:50 PM~12951780
> *BROKE BACK LOWRIDERZ LOL J/K FLOORZ LOOK GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KC RYDA

Hello, Sounds to gay in here today. lol catch you later. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Feb 9 2009, 04:18 PM~12951929
> *Hello, Sounds to gay in here today. lol catch you later.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: (NO ****!)


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Feb 9 2009, 02:18 PM~12951929
> *Hello, Sounds to gay in here today. lol catch you later.  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties+Feb 9 2009, 02:39 PM~12951142-->
> 
> 
> 
> Better leave, alot of gheynes going on in here
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 03:50 PM~12951780
> *BROKE BACK LOWRIDERZ LOL J/K FLOORZ LOOK GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nosad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 03:55 PM~12951811
> *wtf......:thumbsdown:
> *


What do you mean "wtf" ..... you typed it :uh: 


> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Feb 9 2009, 04:00 PM~12951832-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by KC [email protected] 9 2009, 04:18 PM~12951929
> *Hello, Sounds to gay in here today. lol catch you later.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinkin the same thing
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 04:21 PM~12951953
> *:cheesy: (NO ****!)
> *


 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 08:55 AM~12948906
> *Next floor board will hopefully be in an Impala :biggrin:
> *


Yes it will be..... The pics will go up soon. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 08:55 AM~12948906
> *Fell got the rest of the floor cut out, took a little time as i was careful not to cut a brake line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these pics are of the body bushing area, I wanted to minimize the cutting off of good metal from my car so I left the bushing bolt intact and cut the new pan to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is over the tranny hump, cut a piece of the support off so that the fllor could be welded from the top, then off of the old floor I'll cut the patch piece and weld it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I had my son push the trigger on the flange tool because he wanted to help :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well here is the floor almost ready to be finished, I still need to trim the new pan and punch the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was close to 6 hours worth of work :uh: I dont know what takes so long other than this is my 1st panel cut and replace. Next floor board will hopefully be in an Impala :biggrin:
> *


new page


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, Ambission


Come to my garage..... I'll put you to the test :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 10:22 AM~12949100
> *.......................so your not afraid to put the kids pic but you skurred to post your own pic?......
> i heard that was you in the duval and mayhem pic!?
> *


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 8 2009, 09:18 PM~12946472
> *wassup homie, Do I need to send you some ear plugs yet????? :biggrin:
> pics on monday, and I will prolly have to work on sat. Plus I got my son signed up for football and t ball which will be for the next 2.5 months, well until the next season, so that might slow the build down a little
> *


Damn................... :0 your booked... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FAMILIA863

QUOTE(ELMAÑOSO863 @ Feb 6 2009, 10:07 PM) 
HA, THATS MY POPS BDAY AS WELL, FUKKER GONNA TURN 61, DAMN, ***** CAN STILL OUT WORK MY ASS 

THATS BECAUSE U SUCK HOE !!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 05:54 PM~12952699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive seen that pic or one like it on myspace idont remember whos page though im gonna go sheck brb :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Feb 9 2009, 08:04 PM~12953730
> *Damn................... :0 your booked... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah , I really want to get my car done but I got to do it for my kids, you know


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 09:04 PM~12954352
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :happysad: :thumbsup:

looks like we are thumb wrestling :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by FAMILIA863_@Feb 9 2009, 08:08 PM~12953769
> *QUOTE(ELMAÑOSO863 @ Feb 6 2009, 10:07 PM)
> HA, THATS MY POPS BDAY AS WELL, FUKKER GONNA TURN 61, DAMN, ***** CAN STILL OUT WORK MY ASS
> 
> THATS BECAUSE U SUCK HOE !!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 10:03 PM~12955037
> *:0  :0 :happysad: :thumbsup:
> 
> looks like we are thumb wrestling :cheesy:
> *


whos that? :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by FAMILIA863_@Feb 9 2009, 06:08 PM~12953769
> *QUOTE(ELMAÑOSO863 @ Feb 6 2009, 10:07 PM)
> HA, THATS MY POPS BDAY AS WELL, FUKKER GONNA TURN 61, DAMN, ***** CAN STILL OUT WORK MY ASS
> 
> THATS BECAUSE U SUCK HOE !!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


STFU, YOU SUCK SLUT, SO WHAT ELSE YOU DO TO UR CUTTY??















TTT


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

What up fool!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 9 2009, 10:24 PM~12955250
> *whos that? :biggrin:
> *


just a lowrider dude, told him about the show on myspace, and his club came. they didnt even know about lil :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 9 2009, 11:00 PM~12955656
> *What up fool!
> *


oh just choppin up a cutty :biggrin: bout to make the down payment on my seats tomm. damn check finally came in :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## MAAANDO

Hurry this shit up white boy! :biggrin:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Feb 10 2009, 09:01 AM~12960308-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry this shit up white boy! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Sir Yes Sir :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SYCKO-AZ_@Feb 10 2009, 09:05 AM~12960313
> *
> *


  Whats good homie?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 11:43 PM~12956152
> *just a lowrider dude, told him about the show on myspace, and his club came. they didnt even know about lil :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


HIM AND HIS HOMIES GOTTA LITTLE CLUB UP HERE IN NY CALLED LOW4SHOW ,HE'S COOL PEEPS (and hes the extreme thumb wrestling champion ) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 10 2009, 10:01 AM~12960460
> *HIM AND HIS HOMIES GOTTA LITTLE CLUB UP HERE IN NY CALLED LOW4SHOW ,HE'S COOL PEEPS (and hes the extreme thumb wrestling champion ) :biggrin:
> *


yeah they seem down to earth cool dudes, My thumb was sore after leaving that day


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 9 2009, 05:54 PM~12952699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ol' pasty ass nicca with ur john deere shorts


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 10 2009, 01:11 PM~12961591
> *ol' pasty ass nicca with ur john deere shorts
> *


What?????? Im darker than you niccah!!!! Oh and them shorts aint deere's, they'z Cat's :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 10 2009, 01:19 PM~12961637
> *What?????? Im darker than you niccah!!!! Oh and them shorts aint deere's, they'z Cat's :biggrin:
> *


the cat that your standing with?as in the next morning you had nothing to wear? :buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 10 2009, 03:47 PM~12962945
> *the cat that your standing with?as in the next morning you had nothing to wear? :buttkick:
> *


thats OG Wally Dog


----------



## Looney

nice pic your da darker one lol :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 10 2009, 04:57 PM~12963609
> *nice pic your da darker one lol :roflmao:
> *


no Im darker than Kaddilac G, but the lighter on in the pic :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

So your not in Majestics..???


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 10 2009, 04:54 PM~12963586
> *thats OG Wally Dog
> *


so,why you wanna wear his shorts?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WAZ UP LOKO  DAM HOMIE YOU STILL NOT DONE WITHTHE RANFLA :no:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2009, 06:37 PM~12964495
> *WAZ UP LOKO    DAM HOMIE YOU STILL NOT DONE WITHTHE RANFLA  :no:
> *


You will end up becoming a billionaire before that happens. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Feb 10 2009, 06:20 PM~12964350
> *So your not in Majestics..???
> *


Yeah homie, Its a car club, not a social club so to speak. I need to get my car done. Ive been a prospect long enough and still aint got my car done. So I figured its best that I concentrate on the completion of the cutty. They got a plaque reserved for me


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Feb 10 2009, 06:22 PM~12964364-->
> 
> 
> 
> so,why you wanna wear his shorts?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> them are mines :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 06:37 PM~12964495
> *WAZ UP LOKO    DAM HOMIE YOU STILL NOT DONE WITHTHE RANFLA  :no:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 07:30 AM~12970933
> *ttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Feb 11 2009, 08:41 AM~12971015
> *You will end up becoming a billionaire before that happens. :biggrin:
> *


As my son would say....." Your being a hater Mayne" :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2009, 09:23 AM~12971077
> *them are mines :uh:
> :nosad:
> Thanks
> 
> As my son would say....." Your being a hater Mayne"  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 11 2009, 10:06 AM~12971179
> *:0 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Where is the progress pics???? :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 10 2009, 01:19 PM~12961637
> *What?????? Im darker than you niccah!!!! Oh and them shorts aint deere's, they'z Cat's :biggrin:
> *


your not serious are you? you could light up a dark forest, casper. :biggrin: what you been up to?


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 12:28 PM~12972114
> *Where is the progress pics????  :biggrin:
> *


you also are not serious are you :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 11 2009, 12:29 PM~12972121
> *your not serious are you? you could light up a dark forest, casper. :biggrin:  what you been up to?
> *


Your out of your cracka ass mind :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just been trying to get as much over time as I can before it slacks off to 45 hours a week, but that would be good cause I got the money to paint my car but its not ready for it :uh:


----------



## Kadillac G

ill be coming down to kissimmee this weekend


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 12:28 PM~12972114
> *Where is the progress pics????  :biggrin:
> *


damn yor pic hungry....... they are loading right now  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 11 2009, 12:36 PM~12972201
> *ill be coming down to kissimmee this weekend
> *


what..... to compare skin color :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2009, 12:56 PM~12972415
> *what..... to compare skin color :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


there is no compition pasty :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2009, 09:54 AM~12972389
> *damn yor pic hungry....... they are loading right now   :biggrin:
> *


Aren't we all??? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

fresh out of the blasting cabinet like 5 minutes ago, my hood hinges soon to be on their way to get chromed









Last night took the radiator out so that I can get to the power steering pump bracket. The guy that put it together, put it on cockeyed (no ****) and the belt squeals :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 11 2009, 01:00 PM~12972444
> *there is no compition pasty  :biggrin:
> *


only thing white is my teeth and my man juice


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2009, 01:02 PM~12972463
> *only thing white is my teeth and my man juice
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hammysuperswitch

whats up people.i like all thing u r doing tomur car looks good kaka


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2009, 10:01 AM~12972456
> *fresh out of the blasting cabinet like 5 minutes ago, my hood hinges soon to be on their way to get chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night took the radiator out so that I can get to the power steering pump bracket. The guy that put it together, put it on cockeyed (no ****) and the belt squeals :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What blasting cabinet you use?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 11 2009, 01:00 PM~12972444
> *there is no compition pasty  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by hammysuperswitch_@Feb 11 2009, 01:09 PM~12972537
> *whats up people.i like all thing u r doing tomur car looks good kaka
> *


english please :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 11 2009, 01:12 PM~12972563
> *What blasting cabinet you use?
> *


Paid Amera Trail Inc. to blast them. By the time I get off and get home its too late to crank up the beast, so I just paid the money


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 11 2009, 05:39 PM~12974533
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2009, 02:14 PM~12974344
> *Paid Amera Trail Inc. to blast them. By the time I get off and get home its too late to crank up the beast, so I just paid the money
> *


I hear that. Got a guy that will do blasting for us for very cheap......but may just do the couple smaller things I have left myself.


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by hammysuperswitch_@Feb 11 2009, 01:09 PM~12972537
> *whats up people.i like all thing u r doing tomur car looks good kaka
> *


i didnt think it ws possible for two chazs :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave: wut it do kakalation?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 12 2009, 09:24 AM~12981412
> *I hear that. Got a guy that will do blasting for us for very cheap......but may just do the couple smaller things I have left myself.
> *


it costed me 40 bucks total, i could of done it for about 3 bucks (bag of sand) :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G+Feb 12 2009, 09:28 AM~12981428-->
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt think it ws possible for two chazs :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me niether :nosad: I feel sorry for his Motha :0 :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Feb 12 2009, 09:33 AM~12981443
> *:wave: wut it do kakalation?
> *


Whats up Potna!! Getting any sleep?


----------



## Kadillac G

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 12 2009, 09:47 AM~12981488
> *:wave:
> *


whats good :biggrin: Did you get that mall cop job?? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2009, 06:43 AM~12981477
> *it costed me 40 bucks total, i could of done it for about 3 bucks (bag of sand) :uh:
> *


Lol..sometimes the time you save is worth way more though.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 12 2009, 09:59 AM~12981520
> *Lol..sometimes the time you save is worth way more though.
> *


SOMETIMES!!!


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2009, 09:53 AM~12981504
> *whats good :biggrin: Did you get that mall cop job?? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


its not smart to make fun of a federal agent selectee :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 12 2009, 10:57 AM~12981787
> *its not smart to make fun of a federal agent selectee :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: If I see you over the weekend, I'll still be rollin :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Feb 12 2009, 11:05 AM~12981819
> *:wave:
> *


Damn homie...... Welcome back :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

damn homie top flight up in diz piece lol :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 12 2009, 12:58 PM~12982714
> *damn homie top flight up in diz piece lol :roflmao:
> *


:dunno: golf clubs/balls :dunno:


----------



## Looney

will they atleast give you a flashlight


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 12 2009, 01:08 PM~12982826
> *will they atleast give you a flashlight
> *


what are you talkin about :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez

wats new with tha ride.....


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 12 2009, 01:08 PM~12982826
> *will they atleast give you a flashlight
> *


shit, the government is going to let me walk around with a ithaca 12 ga shotgun


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2009, 01:16 PM~12982914
> *what are you talkin about :cheesy:
> *


top flight security


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez+Feb 12 2009, 02:05 PM~12983402-->
> 
> 
> 
> wats  new  with  tha  ride.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> waitin on the radiator support to come in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kadillac [email protected] 12 2009, 02:48 PM~12983733
> *shit, the government is going to let me walk around with a ithaca 12 ga shotgun
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we are all in trouble :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 02:53 PM~12983774
> *top flight security
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2009, 01:32 PM~12984554
> *waitin on the radiator support to come in :biggrin:
> we are all in trouble :biggrin:
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



thanx ny homie itz a big joke were i from when eva someone get a any kind of protect and serve job :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 12 2009, 04:55 PM~12984738
> *thanx ny homie itz a big joke were i from when eva someone get a any kind of protect and serve job  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i dont think hes going to be coming by my crib no more.... i hate cops :angry:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2009, 11:01 AM~12972456
> *fresh out of the blasting cabinet like 5 minutes ago, my hood hinges soon to be on their way to get chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night took the radiator out so that I can get to the power steering pump bracket. The guy that put it together, put it on cockeyed (no ****) and the belt squeals :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ASSHOLE, CHROME THIS CHROME THAT, FUCKIN DOUCHE :angry: 
























TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2009, 06:10 PM~12985345
> *Yeah i dont think hes going to be coming by my crib no more.... i hate cops :angry:
> *


its just a job prick. besides i would never give a ticket for something i do my self.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 12 2009, 08:28 PM~12986429
> *its just a job prick. besides i would never give a ticket for something i do my self.
> *


yeah im sure of that :uh: 






















































Im going to call you rick ross for now on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 12 2009, 07:07 PM~12985792
> *ASSHOLE, CHROME THIS CHROME THAT, FUCKIN DOUCHE  :angry:
> TTT  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


im going to make you squeel like a pig :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 














































no **** :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2009, 01:01 AM~12989202
> *im going to make you squeel like a pig :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> no **** :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: even with the nohomo thing its still kinda gay


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 13 2009, 09:53 AM~12991656
> *:happysad: even with the nohomo thing its still kinda gay
> *


I seen it on a movie :dunno: deliverance :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2009, 10:04 AM~12991701
> *I seen it on a movie :dunno: deliverance :dunno:
> *


umm yeah when the backwood's mountain man was raping the other guy :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 13 2009, 10:08 AM~12991716
> *umm yeah when the backwood's mountain man was raping the other guy  :scrutinize:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2009, 03:10 PM~12985345
> *Yeah i dont think hes going to be coming by my crib no more.... i hate cops :angry:
> *


well i guess we can never be friendz than :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 13 2009, 12:38 PM~12992672
> *well i guess we can never be friendz than :biggrin:
> *


dont tell me your one too........ What is it "National everybody be a cop Day" :angry: :rant:








































:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Took off the bars that run to the belly to the frame, they are getting chromed too.  











Took off the brackets to the power steering pump. The guy didnt finish bolting it in, so I got to pick up some bolts today.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

stop posting pics on company time! get to work! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 13 2009, 02:16 PM~12993464
> *stop posting pics on company time! get to work! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

hey what are you doing in your avatar?


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2009, 10:48 AM~12993187
> *dont tell me your one too........  What is it "National everybody be a cop Day" :angry: :rant:
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


i work on indian reservation as a conservation officer i jus deal with wildlife/permits :biggrin: and hell naw i the new 2009 version of a cool azz park ranger if your not messin with the wildlife/pollutin the earth ima cool dude...but you got these bone headz that think can dump there septic tankz in da river and kill all the deer out of season those are da suckaz a dont like. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 13 2009, 04:58 PM~12994857
> *i work on indian reservation as a conservation officer i jus deal with wildlife/permits :biggrin: and hell naw i the new 2009 version of a cool azz park ranger if your not messin with the wildlife/pollutin the earth ima cool dude...but you got these bone headz that think can dump there septic tankz in da river and kill all the deer out of season those are da suckaz a dont like. :biggrin:
> *


Well thats cool, I like the nature. So go get them :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 9 2009, 08:55 AM~12948906-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here I had my son push the trigger on the flange tool because he wanted to help :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 13 2009, 02:40 PM~12993743
> *hey what are you doing in your avatar?
> *



my son wanted to help, its the flange tool. :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2009, 02:07 PM~12994943
> *Well thats cool, I like the nature. So go get them  :biggrin:
> *


naw see thatz what cool about my job im my own boss so i declare all friday are layitlow dayz lol :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

*** :angry: ISSED:


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 11 2009, 12:01 PM~12972456
> *fresh out of the blasting cabinet like 5 minutes ago, my hood hinges soon to be on their way to get chromed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night took the radiator out so that I can get to the power steering pump bracket. The guy that put it together, put it on cockeyed (no ****) and the belt squeals :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much is the chroming for them hinges going to cost you?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 11 2009, 04:41 AM~12971015
> *You will end up becoming a billionaire before that happens. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney+Feb 13 2009, 05:15 PM~12995011-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw see thatz what cool about my job im my own boss so i declare all friday are layitlow dayz lol :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its everyday for me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 13 2009, 05:27 PM~12995127
> **** :angry: ISSED:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who pissed in your Cherrios???? The Chromer :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 06:57 PM~12995915
> *
> 
> how much is the chroming for them hinges going to cost you?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well Im getting a couple things done, get at big rich on here, he'll get back at you
> <!--QuoteBegin-WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 13 2009, 06:58 PM~12995922
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2009, 05:23 PM~12996125
> *its everyday for me :biggrin:
> who pissed in your Cherrios????          The Chromer  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> well Im getting a couple things done, get at big rich on here, he'll get back at you
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NOONE, JUST TALKIN KAKA LIKE ALWAYS YOU KNOW, THATS OK THOUGH, ILL GET MY CHROME SOONER OR LATER


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 13 2009, 08:54 PM~12996856
> *:biggrin:  NOONE, JUST TALKIN KAKA LIKE ALWAYS YOU KNOW, THATS OK THOUGH, ILL GET MY CHROME SOONER OR LATER
> *


you know im just messing with you (no ****) :0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2009, 09:54 AM~12993240
> *Took off the bars that run to the belly to the frame, they are getting chromed too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took off the brackets to the power steering pump. The guy didnt finish bolting it in, so I got to pick up some bolts today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont belive you until I see pics puto! :biggrin: ha! aint thats what you told me on my post!  fucker.


----------



## low_g

aight homie i'll see wat's up.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Feb 14 2009, 12:40 AM~12998606
> *dont belive you until I see pics puto! :biggrin: ha! aint thats what you told me on my post!  fucker.
> *


the second picture is of the missing bolts :uh: :cheesy: Now go back and post pics :biggrin: fkr :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2009, 08:15 PM~12997420
> *you know im just messing with you (no ****) :0
> *


NAME AINT DUVALS QUEERO, SO YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY BOUT ME THINKIN GHEY LIKE SHE DOES  , AND I KNOW, WE STILL WORKIN ON THE CHROME :0


----------



## KAKALAK

its 4:00pm, and am now leaving for Miami to pic up some chrome :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 15 2009, 03:04 PM~13009997
> *its 4:00pm, and am now leaving for Miami to pic up some chrome :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Check out my thread ****! :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 15 2009, 04:57 PM~13010678
> *Check out my thread ****! :angry:
> *


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 15 2009, 11:34 PM~13012785
> *FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## I Drag A55

yo.. give me a call again when you can. I'm off all day tomorrow. I dont know when is god for you.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 16 2009, 12:32 AM~13013503
> *yo.. give me a call again when you can. I'm off all day tomorrow. I dont know when is god for you.
> *


god is all the time homie :biggrin: I'll call you monday


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

Good work on the floor homie uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

only thing I seen on my trip that was worth a picture :uh: 


























Pics below are of a wheel barrow that fell off of a vehicle and was struck by a suv going 70 mph :0 The last pic is so blurred you cant see it but it looks like the usual damaged caused by hit something like that going that fast :cheesy: 


































Made it back home this morning at 1:00A with this. :biggrin: I was curious about this Clear Por-15 that I have, so i did a small area on the top of the tank with a brush. I was suprised because as it dried, the brush strokes went away and it looks like a smooth coat of clear. Im going to try and spray it when I do the rest of it.


----------



## MAAANDO

Good shit bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 16 2009, 08:15 AM~13015479
> *only thing I seen on my trip that was worth a picture :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics below are of a wheel barrow that fell off of a vehicle and was struck by a suv going 70 mph :0  The last pic is so blurred you cant see it but it looks like the usual damaged caused by hit something like that going that fast :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it back home this morning at 1:00A with this. :biggrin:  I was curious about this Clear Por-15 that I have, so i did a small area on the top of the tank with a brush. I was suprised because as it dried, the brush strokes went away and it looks like a smooth coat of clear. Im going to try and spray it when I do the rest of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

Something just showed up for me at greyhound :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLIN TITO

NICE BUILD HOMIE ! :thumbsup: lets see more progress and less talk..lol j/k


----------



## I Drag A55




----------



## I Drag A55




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Looney

hay homie soundz like ya had a nice trip....nice monster truck...check out my topic...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

Did Kakalak weld that ? LOL


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 16 2009, 05:00 PM~13018306
> *Did Kakalak weld that ? LOL
> *


nah


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 16 2009, 05:00 PM~13018306
> *Did Kakalak weld that ? LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

thankz homie i ripped dat rear deck out and had my chitlinz help me tighten the material up lookz a lot better now :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 16 2009, 06:15 AM~13015479
> *only thing I seen on my trip that was worth a picture :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics below are of a wheel barrow that fell off of a vehicle and was struck by a suv going 70 mph :0  The last pic is so blurred you cant see it but it looks like the usual damaged caused by hit something like that going that fast :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it back home this morning at 1:00A with this. :biggrin:  I was curious about this Clear Por-15 that I have, so i did a small area on the top of the tank with a brush. I was suprised because as it dried, the brush strokes went away and it looks like a smooth coat of clear. Im going to try and spray it when I do the rest of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I BELEIVE THOSE WAS AT BUBBAS MUD RANCH IN A-DALE HERE IN POLK COUNTY :biggrin: YOU SHOULD SEE THIS ONE THAT THERE BUILDING ABOUT 15 MINUTES AWAY FROM THE HOUSE, BITCH IS HUGE AS FUCK


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Feb 16 2009, 07:22 PM~13019480-->
> 
> 
> 
> I BELEIVE THOSE WAS AT BUBBAS MUD RANCH IN A-DALE HERE IN POLK COUNTY  :biggrin:  YOU SHOULD SEE THIS ONE THAT THERE BUILDING ABOUT 15 MINUTES AWAY FROM THE HOUSE, BITCH IS HUGE AS FUCK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Im white.... but not that white, if you know what I mean :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 16 2009, 08:14 PM~13020074
> *:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> *


wassup potna :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 16 2009, 09:40 PM~13022933
> *:0 Im white.... but not that white, if you know what I mean :biggrin:
> wassup potna :biggrin:
> *


IM ****** BUT I LOVE PLAYIN IN THE MUDD AS WELL, AND I GOTS ME A ******* GIRL TO GO WITH IT, SO YOU KNOW WE GONNA HAVE SOME FUN :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 17 2009, 09:21 AM~13026599
> *IM ****** BUT I LOVE PLAYIN IN THE MUDD AS WELL, AND I GOTS ME A ******* GIRL TO GO WITH IT, SO YOU KNOW WE GONNA HAVE SOME FUN  :biggrin:
> *


yeah Im the same way, I believe everyone would like it if they got a chance to do it :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 17 2009, 08:33 AM~13026844
> *yeah Im the same way, I believe everyone would like it if they got a chance to do it :biggrin:
> *


ITS FUN AS SHIT, AS LONG AS ITS NOT YOUR OWN TRUCK, COST TO MUCH TO MAINTAIN THAT SHIT, BUT I THINK WE (MY PAINTER AND I) ARE PLANNING ON BUILDING SOMETHING FOR THE MUDD, NOT SURE YET BUT ITS IN MIND :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I picked this up from Greyhound yesterday :0 


















Also got these, although they are from regal, and I think I will only need 3 of the parts shown.


















These belong to a regal, so if you know anybody looking for some chrome, tell them to hit me up!










































I didnt get a picture of the safety latch compared to the old, but these are the parts I can use on my cutlass, compared to the old ones.





















the rest of the brackets I still need to get plated, Im still waiting on some parts to come in.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

HEY DO YOU KNOW ALOT ABOUT COMPUTERS, CAUSE MY DAMN ADOBE FLASH PLAYER DONT WANNA WORK I DOWNLOADED IT AND NOTHING I TROUBLE SHOT IT AND STILL NOTHING, IT SAYS DOWN LOAD SUCCESFULL BUT IT STILL DONT LET ME WATCH NOTHING


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bump

thats a problem that i had before, and you have to enable the flash player. google that. i forget how i did mine!

BUILD IT LOOKING DOPE! Swing thru mine and see what you think of it when you get a chance.


----------



## KC RYDA

Just stopping to say hello cuz....... :biggrin: Your ride is comeing along . So what are you going to do when it is done ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 17 2009, 11:02 AM~13026997
> *HEY DO YOU KNOW ALOT ABOUT COMPUTERS, CAUSE MY DAMN ADOBE FLASH PLAYER DONT WANNA WORK I DOWNLOADED IT AND NOTHING I TROUBLE SHOT IT AND STILL NOTHING, IT SAYS DOWN LOAD SUCCESFULL BUT IT STILL DONT LET ME WATCH NOTHING
> *


I dont know about that one, sorry homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL+Feb 17 2009, 11:09 AM~13027028-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 11:09 AM~13027031
> *thats a problem that i had before, and you have to enable the flash player. google that. i forget how i did mine!
> 
> BUILD IT LOOKING DOPE! Swing thru mine and see what you think of it when you get a chance.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for sure homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KC RYDA_@Feb 17 2009, 11:20 AM~13027078
> *Just stopping to say hello cuz....... :biggrin:  Your ride is comeing along .  So what are you going to do when it is done ?
> *


ride the fk out of it  :wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Bump_@Feb 17 2009, 09:09 AM~13027031
> *thats a problem that i had before, and you have to enable the flash player. google that. i forget how i did mine!
> 
> BUILD IT LOOKING DOPE! Swing thru mine and see what you think of it when you get a chance.
> *


THANKS ILL SEE WHAT I CAN FIND





AND FOR KAKA :uh: SOMEONE HAD TOLD ME YOU WAS A COMPUTER GEEK, SINCE YOU DO SPEND ALOT OF TIME ON IT INSTEAD OF YOUR CAR :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 17 2009, 12:02 PM~13027302
> *THANKS ILL SEE WHAT I CAN FIND
> AND FOR KAKA  :uh:  SOMEONE HAD TOLD ME YOU WAS A COMPUTER GEEK, SINCE YOU DO SPEND ALOT OF TIME ON IT INSTEAD OF YOUR CAR  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

> _Originally posted by Bump+Feb 17 2009, 10:09 AM~13027031-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a problem that i had before, and you have to enable the flash player. google that. i forget how i did mine!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im having the same problem :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Feb 17 2009, 10:48 AM~13027225
> *ride the fk out of it
> *


thats what im talking bout homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Feb 17 2009, 03:38 PM~13029147
> *im having the same problem  :angry:
> thats what im talking bout homie
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## I Drag A55

yo kaka...

yay or nay? Whatcha thinkin?


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 16 2009, 07:15 AM~13015479
> *only thing I seen on my trip that was worth a picture :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics below are of a wheel barrow that fell off of a vehicle and was struck by a suv going 70 mph :0  The last pic is so blurred you cant see it but it looks like the usual damaged caused by hit something like that going that fast :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made it back home this morning at 1:00A with this. :biggrin:  I was curious about this Clear Por-15 that I have, so i did a small area on the top of the tank with a brush. I was suprised because as it dried, the brush strokes went away and it looks like a smooth coat of clear. Im going to try and spray it when I do the rest of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics homie.
:wave:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 17 2009, 10:25 PM~13033003
> *yo kaka...
> 
> yay or nay? Whatcha thinkin?
> *


Still thinkin. I want to but, Id be spending my paint job money. Dont hold up the sale for me


----------



## Kadillac G

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 18 2009, 08:13 AM~13037210
> *:wave:
> *


wassup ****** :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 18 2009, 09:21 AM~13037355
> *wassup ****** :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 18 2009, 02:35 PM~13039488
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 18 2009, 08:05 AM~13037202
> *Still thinkin. I want to but, Id be spending my paint job money. Dont hold up the sale for me
> *


It's not another sale that I am worried about... i just finished wiring up the 220v to my garage and now I can use my air compressor and welder. If i knock the dust off the frame i'm not going to want to get rid of it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 18 2009, 11:16 PM~13044255
> *It's not another sale that I am worried about... i just finished wiring up the 220v to my garage and now I can use my air compressor and welder. If i knock the dust off the frame i'm not going to want to get rid of it.
> *


I hear yah, If I would of got up with you after I got my tax money I prolly wouldnt of hesitated............. but then I found some bling bling for the cutty


----------



## NINJA

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 19 2009, 07:39 AM~13047647
> *:biggrin:
> *


givin up on lacs :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 17 2009, 10:50 AM~13026931
> *Well I picked this up from Greyhound yesterday :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got these, although they are from regal, and I think I will only need 3 of the parts shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These belong to a regal, so if you know anybody looking for some chrome, tell them to hit me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt get a picture of the safety latch compared to the old, but these are the parts I can use on my cutlass, compared to the old ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rest of the brackets I still need to get plated, Im still waiting on some parts to come in.
> *


new page


----------



## MAAANDO

Lookin good brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 19 2009, 07:04 AM~13047751
> *Lookin good brother! :thumbsup:
> *


Dont encourage him!





































He is making me more work! I gotta keep up with the Jones!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 19 2009, 05:19 PM~13051168
> *Dont encourage him!
> He is making me more work! I gotta keep up with the Jones!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Feb 19 2009, 09:04 AM~13047751-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good brother! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 19 2009, 05:19 PM~13051168
> *Dont encourage him!
> He is making me more work! I gotta keep up with the Jones!
> *


Id give my left arm if I could be riding right now, I need to get back out there with the "M" :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 19 2009, 05:49 PM~13051467
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Feb 19 2009, 06:05 PM~13051628
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:  Moovin on along


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 20 2009, 01:27 PM~13059441
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

so whats new,you finish the floors yet


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 20 2009, 04:07 PM~13060866
> *so whats new,you finish the floors yet
> *


Who me? Im almost done with mine. :biggrin:

Oh you ment Lak...... Nah he isnt done yet.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 20 2009, 05:31 PM~13061514
> *Who me? Im almost done with mine. :biggrin:
> 
> Oh you ment Lak...... Nah he isnt done yet.
> *


haha i seen your floors they look good :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 20 2009, 04:07 PM~13060866
> *so whats new,you finish the floors yet
> *


nah, I get home at 7P and after seeing the fam, its too late to make noise. Im going to try and get it this weekend. I got to work sat and sunday is a game, and my daughters bday, so I dont know


----------



## low_g

:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 19 2009, 07:02 AM~13047670
> *givin up on lacs :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


never, they're just on hold for now


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Feb 20 2009, 08:27 PM~13062968
> *never, they're just on hold for now
> *


I here yah


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WHATS KRAKIN MEXICANHONKY :biggrin: YOU GONNA BE AT THE CRUISE AS WELL OR ARE YOU NOT ALLOWED TO GO OUT??? :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 21 2009, 10:09 AM~13067535
> *WHATS KRAKIN MEXICANHONKY :biggrin: YOU GONNA BE AT THE CRUISE AS WELL OR ARE YOU NOT ALLOWED TO GO OUT??? :roflmao:
> *


your funny :biggrin: My sons got a football game and my daughters bday is sunday, so I cant make it


----------



## Kadillac G

You know, whether posting or sucking on the penis, your still a WHORE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 21 2009, 11:19 AM~13067696
> *You know, whether posting or sucking on the penis, your still a WHORE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: So True!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G+Feb 21 2009, 11:19 AM~13067696-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know, whether posting or sucking on the penis, your still a WHORE!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :barf:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Feb 21 2009, 01:00 PM~13068102
> *:yes: So True!
> *


:barf:



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 21 2009, 07:19 AM~13067696
> *You know, whether posting or sucking on the penis, your still a WHORE!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## MAAANDO

Charles..... less talk more pics.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 21 2009, 09:17 PM~13071790
> *Charles..... less talk more pics.
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 21 2009, 11:17 PM~13071790
> *Charles..... less talk more pics.
> *


will post later :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2009, 07:13 AM~13083686
> *will post later  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2009, 07:13 AM~13083686
> *will post later  :biggrin:
> *


*YOU ARE A LIER, A DECIEVER*


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 23 2009, 12:08 PM~13084556
> *YOU ARE A LIER, A DECIEVER
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

no I actually am working not playin on the net like you slackers :cheesy:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2009, 10:26 AM~13085760
> *no I actually am working not playin on the net like you slackers :cheesy:
> *


I'm doing both. :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 23 2009, 04:17 PM~13086868
> *I'm doing both.  :cheesy:
> *


Im just relaxing on home while my job thinks I am still working. :0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2009, 10:26 AM~13085760
> *no I actually am working not playin on the net like you slackers :cheesy:
> *


  didnt you post this AT WORK? :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## Looney

like da chrome homie... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Feb 23 2009, 04:17 PM~13086868-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing both.  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 04:28 PM~13086958
> *Im just relaxing on home while my job thinks I am still working. :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im guilty too
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes [email protected] 23 2009, 04:51 PM~13087161
> * didnt you post this AT WORK? :biggrin:  :twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Looney_@Feb 23 2009, 06:23 PM~13088128
> *like da chrome homie... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

2 Members: MAJESTICSLIFE63,* KAKALAK*
WHATS UP BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well here I am getting started, Im going to seal the chrome up to increase the show room shine life. Here they are after being washed.


----------



## KAKALAK

Here Im using a chemical to etch the chrome to allow bonding of the POR-15


----------



## KAKALAK

Dried off










Here is the POR-15









Here is the reason they say to seal the can up using saran wrap between the lid and the can :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Did the samething to the other chrome pieces, by keeping them wet with the etching solution for 2 minutes.


----------



## KAKALAK

Here are the pieces painted with the Por-15, looks pretty good for being brushed on. The bad thing was a gust of wind blew dirt on the wet paint :angry: So its got some specks in it but for the most part it turned out good.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Feb 23 2009, 09:22 PM~13090082
> *2 Members: MAJESTICSLIFE63, KAKALAK
> WHATS UP BROTHER :biggrin:
> *


:wave: Still working, Prolly wont get off till 10:30 Pm



Daddy's bout to get paid :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2009, 07:00 PM~13090450
> *Here are the pieces painted with the Por-15, looks pretty good for being brushed on. The bad thing was a gust of wind blew dirt on the wet paint :angry: So its got some specks in it but for the most part it turned out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that came out clean homie. cant wait to see it on da ride


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 23 2009, 10:30 PM~13090819
> *that came out clean homie. cant wait to see it on da ride
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2009, 09:07 PM~13091332
> *me too :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Feb 23 2009, 11:21 PM~13091504
> *X2!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

NICE WORK BRO......I LUV THIS BUILD


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Feb 23 2009, 11:57 PM~13092083
> *NICE WORK BRO......I LUV THIS BUILD
> *


thanks bro, you got that monte rollin yet??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2009, 09:40 PM~13090255
> *Well here I am getting started, Im going to seal the chrome up to increase the show room shine life. Here they are after being washed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2009, 10:00 PM~13090450
> *Here are the pieces painted with the Por-15, looks pretty good for being brushed on. The bad thing was a gust of wind blew dirt on the wet paint :angry: So its got some specks in it but for the most part it turned out good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Lookin real good brother. :thumsup: keep it up you will be done sooner than you think.


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 24 2009, 09:47 AM~13095320
> *Lookin real good brother. :thumbsup: keep it up you will be done sooner than you think.
> *


FIXED :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G+Feb 24 2009, 09:30 AM~13095258-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit looks good homie :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 09:47 AM~13095320
> *Lookin real good brother. :thumsup: keep it up you will be done sooner than you think.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks sister :0 :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kadillac G_@Feb 24 2009, 12:04 PM~13096120
> *FIXED :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 24 2009, 12:04 PM~13096120
> *FIXED :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Blackberry was acting gay. Thanks Kadillac Gay.... I mean Kadillac G.... :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

a big giant BUMP for da homie KAKALAK for puttin in Major Work  you keeping me motivated :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 24 2009, 02:47 PM~13097679
> *a big giant BUMP for da homie KAKALAK for puttin in Major Work  you keeping me motivated :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie, I wish I had more time to work on mine.


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 24 2009, 02:27 PM~13099001
> *Thanks homie, I wish I had more time to work on mine.
> *


i been down with the flu for 4 days but no part to work on my ride so i jus doing little thingz...it sucks i got the time but no partz :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Feb 24 2009, 06:38 PM~13099608
> *i been down with the flu for 4 days but no part to work on my ride so i jus doing little thingz...it sucks i got the time but no partz :angry:
> *


thats the way it goes :yessad:


----------



## NINJA

lookin good bro


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 23 2009, 07:40 PM~13090255
> *Well here I am getting started, Im going to seal the chrome up to increase the show room shine life. Here they are after being washed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are you using to seal that chrome?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 24 2009, 09:26 PM~13101246
> *What are you using to seal that chrome?
> *


c.l.e.a.r ..............nailpolish :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 24 2009, 09:26 PM~13101246
> *What are you using to seal that chrome?
> *


por15


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 23 2009, 09:54 PM~13090387-->
> 
> 
> 
> Dried off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the POR-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the reason they say to seal the can up using saran wrap between the lid and the can :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hugos76_@Feb 24 2009, 09:26 PM~13101246
> *What are you using to seal that chrome?
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DOOZER+Feb 24 2009, 09:24 PM~13101220-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 24 2009, 09:40 PM~13101373
> *c.l.e.a.r ..............nailpolish :biggrin:
> *


I tried but nobody sold it by the Gallon..... plus the brush was too small and it would of took forever


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

TTT! For *M*y brother!


----------



## 79 cutty

At the speed this build is going you should probably just send me the gas tank to hold onto for you! :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 24 2009, 01:32 PM~13096891
> *Blackberry was acting gay. Thanks Kadillac Gay.... I mean Kadillac G.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 25 2009, 10:32 AM~13106407
> *At the speed this build is going, CARS WILL BE FLYING BY THE TIME IT GETS FINISHED.*


*ALSO FIXED
*


----------



## KC RYDA

Just saying hello. And wanted to see how your daughters b-day was. :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 25 2009, 10:32 AM~13106407
> *At the speed this build is going you should probably just send me the gas tank to hold onto for you!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Feb 25 2009, 11:12 AM~13106677
> *Just saying hello. And wanted to see how your daughters b-day was.  :wave:
> *


Whats up cuz :wave:


----------



## Kadillac G

im having my sons birthday on march 14 you still coming???


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 25 2009, 02:14 PM~13108189
> *im having my sons birthday on march 14 you still coming???
> *


If you tell me that Im darker than you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 25 2009, 08:30 AM~13106786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Just playing...it is coming along nicely! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 25 2009, 07:50 AM~13106533
> *ALSO FIXED
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 26 2009, 10:05 AM~13116635
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Just playing...it is coming along nicely!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks holmes :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 26 2009, 11:45 AM~13118645
> *thanks holmes :biggrin:
> *


Now hurry up and finish so you can get up here and put in work on mine! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

If it drops below 65 degrees, My body shuts down :yes: Get at NYBossman, he's used to the cold :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

GOT SOME NEWS :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 26 2009, 10:27 PM~13122589
> *GOT SOME NEWS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: spill it :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 26 2009, 06:40 AM~13116264
> *If you tell me that Im darker than you :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you almost got me to post a pic of myself. but i remembered what happened to Duval's Zero.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 27 2009, 08:40 AM~13126624
> *you almost got me to post a pic of myself. but i remembered what happened to Duval's Zero.
> *


Thats funny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 27 2009, 04:44 AM~13126454
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 :wow: :wow: spill it :biggrin:
> *


I SAVED ALOT OF MONEY BY SWITCHING TO GIECO :biggrin: BUT YOU DONE SEEN THE NEWS


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 26 2009, 03:23 PM~13120530
> *If it drops below 65 degrees, My body shuts down :yes: Get at NYBossman, he's used to the cold :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Wish we had that problem. Suppose to be back to the negative teens this weekend!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 27 2009, 03:10 PM~13129282
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Wish we had that problem. Suppose to be back to the negative teens this weekend!
> *


they couldnt pay me enough to work up there.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 27 2009, 12:22 PM~13129378
> *they couldnt pay me enough to work up there.
> *



Lol...if we didn't work in that we would only get like 2 months a year to put in work! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 27 2009, 03:23 PM~13129387
> *Lol...if we didn't work in that we would only get like 2 months a year to put in work!  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm I think it would be a wise decision to move down south  :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 27 2009, 01:40 PM~13129512
> *hmmm I think it would be a wise decision to move down south   :biggrin:
> *


WE GONNA BE GETTIN A TAN ON SUNDAY AT THE CRUISE, WE WONT NEED NO SWEATERS :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 27 2009, 12:40 PM~13129512
> *hmmm I think it would be a wise decision to move down south   :biggrin:
> *


Definitely wouldn't be opposed to it!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

HEY FOOL, DO YOU STILL LIVE DOWN HERE OR IN N.C. IF LLIVIN DOWN HERE, ARE YOU GONNA BE GOIN TO THE CRUISE????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 27 2009, 04:11 PM~13129773
> *HEY FOOL, DO YOU STILL LIVE DOWN HERE OR IN N.C. IF LLIVIN DOWN HERE, ARE YOU GONNA BE GOIN TO THE CRUISE????
> *


Im in Kissimmee, prolly wont make the cruise, my boy has got games on the weekend, but rest assured, I will be working 10 min from my house rather than 1.5 hours, so i will have more time to work on the cutty. You'll see me


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 26 2009, 06:23 PM~13120530
> *If it drops below 65 degrees, My body shuts down :yes: Get at NYBossman, he's used to the cold :biggrin:
> *


  :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 27 2009, 03:10 PM~13129282
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Wish we had that problem. Suppose to be back to the negative teens this weekend!
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 27 2009, 04:58 PM~13130104
> *  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low_g

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Feb 27 2009, 07:28 PM~13131366
> *ttt
> *


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## cheloRO75

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 27 2009, 12:10 PM~13129282
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Wish we had that problem. Suppose to be back to the negative teens this weekend!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

TTT


----------



## 1979mc

:0


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 27 2009, 11:23 PM~13133437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE STRAIGHT SHIT!!!!!!
IM PLAYING HOMIE, I ACTUALLY LOVE THAT PAINT COLOR.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Feb 28 2009, 09:37 AM~13136857
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE STRAIGHT SHIT!!!!!!
> IM PLAYING HOMIE, I ACTUALLY LOVE THAT PAINT COLOR.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Feb 27 2009, 11:23 PM~13133437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


looks good homie


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 28 2009, 06:14 PM~13139817
> *looks good homie
> *


THANKS, CHECK OUT THE REST ON MY TOPIC, AND JUST SO PEOPLE WILL KNOW YOU GOT THE IDEA OFF ME :biggrin: 











:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

Whats crackin mayng - The kids will be tackelin the interior here soon - Just need to locate some suede that matches the cars color........... I bought 5 yards of white wisper vinyl -- Feels nice / softer like a leather, stretches a little , & seems tough ..............

We need some welt cord ,pleating foam & some White nylon thread as well ......




DO WORK DO WORK !!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Feb 28 2009, 10:37 PM~13140747-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS, CHECK OUT THE REST ON MY TOPIC, AND JUST SO PEOPLE WILL KNOW YOU GOT THE IDEA OFF ME  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlueBerry_@Mar 1 2009, 08:36 AM~13143323
> *Whats crackin mayng - The kids will be tackelin the interior here soon - Just need to locate some suede that matches the cars color........... I bought 5 yards of white wisper vinyl -- Feels nice / softer like a leather, stretches a little , & seems tough ..............
> 
> We need some welt cord ,pleating foam & some White nylon thread as well ......
> I KNOW I KNOW
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt for the topic with the least progress EVER!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 1 2009, 09:26 AM~13143374
> *ttt for the topic with the least progress EVER!
> *


I beg to differ with you :angry: 






Duvals hero, maybe had 2 pics


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2009, 09:30 AM~13143385
> *I beg to differ with you :angry:
> Duvals hero, maybe had 2 pics
> *


 :0 i dont think i ever checked his topic :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 1 2009, 09:31 AM~13143393
> *:0 i dont think i ever checked his topic :biggrin:
> *


open mouth insert foot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 1 2009, 07:26 AM~13143374
> *ttt for the topic with the least progress EVER!
> *


X2 :biggrin: YOU SHOULD GET PLENTY DONE TODAY SINCE YOURE NOT CRUISING :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

well after some alignment issues, I finally got them to almost line up good. Im going to throw on a new belt before putting it all back to together


----------



## KAKALAK

Well had the opportunity to get these 3.25 ton springs in trade my 2.5 tons and some cash. So instead of getting ahead this weekend I pretty much stayed the same, well except for the pulley problem.


----------



## KAKALAK

just got the belt, and about to go put it on


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2009, 10:09 AM~13143500
> *well after some alignment issues, I finally got them to almost line up good. Im going to throw on a new belt before putting it all back to together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still doesn't look right... is it supposed to line up with the middle or the front groove off the water pump? Is it a 6 or 8?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Mar 1 2009, 05:33 PM~13145690
> *Still doesn't look right... is it supposed to line up with the middle or the front groove off the water pump? Is it a 6 or 8?
> *


its a V8 , and it goes on the middle groove. For some reason, after bolting it 100%the PS pulley looks cocked (no ****) :0 . It is better than it was before, hopefully it doesnt squeel anymore :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

:biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55

i will try to look at one of mine as soon as possible for ya to see if there is a spacer or something missing somewhere.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Mar 1 2009, 08:56 PM~13146965
> *i will try to look at one of mine as soon as possible for ya to see if there is a spacer or something missing somewhere.
> *


Alright thanks, I had to put washers behind the pulley to bring it out to help with the alignment.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Mar 1 2009, 07:56 PM~13146965
> *i will try to look at one of mine as soon as possible for ya to see if there is a spacer or something missing somewhere.
> *


WATCH OUT FOR SPIDERS :angry:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Mar 1 2009, 10:22 PM~13147623
> *WATCH OUT FOR SPIDERS :angry:
> *


ok...watch out for speed limits over 35mph


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Mar 1 2009, 10:22 PM~13147623
> *WATCH OUT FOR SPIDERS :angry:
> *


good point,, whats good chaz? :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

ITS ABOUT TIME I SEE SOME WORK BEING PUT IN


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 2 2009, 12:48 AM~13149153
> *ITS ABOUT TIME I SEE SOME WORK BEING PUT IN
> *


no mames cabrone :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2009, 10:52 PM~13149194
> *no mames cabrone :biggrin:
> *


NO, NO MAMO, PERO TU, TU CHUPAS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 2 2009, 12:53 AM~13149222
> *NO, NO MAMO, PERO TU, TU CHUPAS  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Im going to say that to a random vato on the street :yes: you got my back? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

Well, Here is the underside of the radiator support, sprayed it with the etching liquid and washed it off.









About to paint it.....










After painting it. Now its ready to install :biggrin: 









For some reason the pic made it look cloudy, but its not :uh:


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2009, 06:01 PM~13146206
> *its a V8 , and it goes on the middle groove. For some reason, after bolting it 100%the PS pulley looks cocked (no ****) :0 . It is better than it was before, hopefully it doesnt squeel anymore :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Mar 2 2009, 04:48 PM~13154709
> *:roflmao:
> *


wassup homie :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2009, 11:11 PM~13149412
> *Im going to say that to a random vato on the street :yes: you got my back? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

Looks good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Mar 2 2009, 10:20 PM~13157687-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good bro. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOOZER_@Mar 2 2009, 10:29 PM~13157776
> *
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

took the belt back and got a shorter one. I put it on last night, and am lacking installation of the A/C belt. Prolly will get that tonight


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 3 2009, 06:41 AM~13162558
> *took the belt back and got a shorter one. I put it on last night, and am lacking installation of the A/C belt. Prolly will get that tonight
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

nice avi homie :biggrin: Let me know about the time for the party, My sons got sports on the weekend now so I can see if we can make it. :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 3 2009, 10:23 AM~13163217
> *nice avi homie :biggrin:  Let me know about the time for the party, My sons got sports on the weekend now so I can see if we can make it. :biggrin:
> *


as of right now its on the 13th, thats all i know. but as soon as i found ill call you. good progress by the way


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Mar 3 2009, 10:48 AM~13163385
> *as of right now its on the 13th, thats all i know. but as soon as i found ill call you. good progress by the way
> *


thanks homie


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

YOU SHOULD WORK MORE ON YOUR CAR AND LESS ON THE NET :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 3 2009, 04:23 PM~13166968
> *YOU SHOULD WORK MORE ON YOUR CAR AND LESS ON THE NET :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 3 2009, 04:23 PM~13166968
> *YOU SHOULD WORK MORE ON YOUR CAR AND LESS ON THE NET :biggrin:
> *


niggie........you actin like he ever expects to finish this car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 09:00 PM~13169868
> *niggie........you actin like he ever expects to finish this car :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn. :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Mar 3 2009, 09:00 PM~13169868-->
> 
> 
> 
> niggie........you actin like he ever expects to finish this car :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Mar 3 2009, 09:01 PM~13169887
> *damn. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 3 2009, 09:04 PM~13169916
> *:0
> :0
> *


lets call it motivation :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 3 2009, 02:26 PM~13166990-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 3 2009, 07:00 PM~13169868
> *niggie........you actin like he ever expects to finish this car :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


VERY TRU :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

MOTIVATION BUMP! :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

Morning fellas :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Whats up man :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 2 2009, 10:16 AM~13152613
> *Well, Here is the underside of the radiator support, sprayed it with the etching liquid and washed it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to paint it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After painting it. Now its ready to install :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason the pic made it look cloudy, but its not :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ballllerrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 4 2009, 08:00 PM~13183150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF :barf:


----------



## Looney

damn homie ride lookin good homie but the chick pic got me woosy i was eatin and seen that i dont even wanna repost it lol :0  :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

I knew I would get everyone.... :roflmao:


----------



## KC RYDA

thats nasty shit...LOL
I thaught this was a lowrider sight not a nasty ass sight. I am sick and i about lost it when i seen that pic. :barf: :barf: 
Just stopping bye to say hello. :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2009, 07:53 AM~13188094
> *I knew I would get everyone.... :roflmao:
> *


I think your the only one laughing :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

got the pieces I needed, so I guess I'll send them out to get plated, prolly saturday! Oh and I have to work so sat will be a no go on the car work


----------



## Looney

what up brotha was krackin :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2009, 07:53 AM~13188094
> *I knew I would get everyone.... :roflmao:
> *


Maando, you sumamabish!!! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

x2 on that one :angry:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

damn kakalak you need to finish cause thats what happens when dudes get bored! :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 4 2009, 08:00 PM~13183150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM CHOCOLATE MILK :cheesy:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 5 2009, 03:43 PM~13193754
> *MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM CHOCOLATE MILK  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono:

It's tang! :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 5 2009, 05:54 PM~13193879
> *:nono:
> 
> It's tang! :cheesy:
> *


LOOKSLIKE MAYBE TAMARINDO


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 5 2009, 04:04 PM~13193960
> *LOOKSLIKE MAYBE TAMARINDO
> *


It's a fondue caramel fountain.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 5 2009, 06:13 PM~13194072
> *It's a fondue caramel fountain.
> *


IETHER WAY, IT MADE ME THIRSTY :cheesy:


----------



## low_g

wat's up homie. :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup phags...... :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2009, 11:35 PM~13196152
> *Sup phags...... :wave:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

Charging up the batts right now :cheesy: fkrs will prolly be no good by the time my car is going :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2009, 04:25 AM~13198816
> *Charging up the batts right now :cheesy: fkrs will prolly be no good by the time my car is going :uh:
> *


THROW THEM AWAY, FUCK IT IF THEYRE NEW, GIVE THEM TO ME, ILL PUT MORE USE TO THEM THAN YOU :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 03:02 PM~13201526
> *THROW THEM AWAY, FUCK IT IF THEYRE NEW, GIVE THEM TO ME, ILL PUT MORE USE TO THEM THAN YOU  :0  :biggrin:
> *


we'll do :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 03:02 PM~13201526
> *THROW THEM AWAY, FUCK IT IF THEYRE NEW, GIVE THEM TO ME, ILL PUT MORE USE TO THEM THAN YOU  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Damn.... He might have a point.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 6 2009, 05:42 PM~13202785
> *Damn.... He might have a point.
> *


damn good one too!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 6 2009, 05:42 PM~13202785
> *Damn.... He might have a point.
> *


I thought we were bros homie...... Whats the saying? .... Bro's before Hoes :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2009, 06:02 PM~13202905
> *I thought we were bros homie...... Whats the saying? .... Bro's before Hoes :biggrin:
> *


seems this bro is a hoe!?!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 6 2009, 01:11 PM~13201596-->
> 
> 
> 
> we'll do :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 03:42 PM~13202785
> *Damn.... He might have a point.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 03:44 PM~13202792
> *damn good one too!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 04:02 PM~13202905
> *I thought we were bros homie...... Whats the saying? .... Bro's before Hoes :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 6 2009, 04:15 PM~13203023
> *seems this bro is a hoe!?!
> *


I AM I AM LOL


----------



## KADILAKIN

It seems as if the fun never ends in this topic :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Mar 6 2009, 07:18 PM~13204391
> *It seems as if the fun never ends in this topic :cheesy:
> *


ITS CAUSE WE ALWAYS TALKIN SHIT, THERE IS MORE SHIT TALKIN IN HERE THAN BUILDNIG, AINT THAT RIGHT KAKA :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 06:21 PM~13204411
> *ITS CAUSE WE ALWAYS TALKIN SHIT, THERE IS MORE SHIT TALKIN IN HERE THAN BUILDNIG, AINT THAT RIGHT KAKA  :biggrin:
> *


I believe KAKALAK has more lowrider in his pinky toe than you kats put together  Real Talk


----------



## Still Hated

Whats the deal.............................


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Mar 6 2009, 07:23 PM~13204432
> *I believe KAKALAK has more lowrider in his pinky toe than you kats put together  Real Talk
> *


NO NEED TO GET YOUR PANTIES UP IN A BUNCH, WE ALL JUST HAVIN FUN UP IN HERE HOMIE  AS FOR MORE LOWRIDER, HE MAY BE A LIL OLDER THAN ME, BUT TRUST ME HOMIE, IVE BEEN IN IT FOR A GOOD WHILE


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 06:26 PM~13204461
> *NO NEED TO GET YOUR PANTIES UP IN A BUNCH, WE ALL JUST HAVIN FUN UP IN HERE HOMIE   AS FOR MORE LOWRIDER, HE MAY BE A LIL OLDER THAN ME, BUT TRUST ME HOMIE, IVE BEEN IN IT FOR A GOOD WHILE
> *


So whos building your???? Last time I checked KAKALAK was building his


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Mar 6 2009, 07:29 PM~13204501
> *So whos building your???? Last time I checked KAKALAK was building his
> *


MY HOMIE SPRAYED MINE, I HAVE DONE THE REST


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 06:31 PM~13204520
> *MY HOMIE SPRAYED MINE, I HAVE DONE THE REST
> *


The "Rest".... thats all I see is paint :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2009, 04:02 PM~13202905
> *I thought we were bros homie...... Whats the saying? .... Bro's before Hoes :biggrin:
> *


HEY KAKA, LLA TERMINASTE DE ECHARLE CARGA A MIS BATERIAS :biggrin: WHEN CAN I GO SCOOP EM UP


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 06:50 PM~13204704
> *HEY KAKA, LLA TERMINASTE DE ECHARLE CARGA A MIS BATERIAS  :biggrin: WHEN CAN I GO SCOOP EM UP
> *


You can scoop up my dogs sheit


----------



## KAKALAK

Are you guys trashing my build again :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2009, 08:08 PM~13204839
> *Are you guys trashing my build again :angry:
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA WHO THE FUCK THAT WAS, THATS WHY I JUST STARTED IGNORING HIS ASS, SORRY BUDDY :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 6 2009, 10:09 PM~13204852
> *I HAVE NO IDEA WHO THE FUCK THAT WAS, THATS WHY I JUST STARTED IGNORING HIS ASS, SORRY BUDDY :happysad:
> *


Dont lie, I had you pissed, didnt I? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 6 2009, 08:14 PM~13204878
> *Dont lie, I had you pissed, didnt I?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HONESTLY, I WAS GETTIN TO THAT POINT, BUT IM LIKE, "FUCK THAT SHIT, FUCKN NET BANGER PIECE OF SHIT" :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

Show me some work damnit.... :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

Trying homie............ Trying


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2009, 02:38 PM~13210060
> *Trying homie............ Trying
> *


YOU WOULDNT BE ON THE NET IF YOU WAS TRYIN ASSHOLE :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 7 2009, 05:22 PM~13210325
> *YOU WOULDNT BE ON THE NET IF YOU WAS TRYIN ASSHOLE  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


true but I got a sinus problems and all I want to do is sleep


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2009, 06:27 PM~13211498
> *true but I got a sinus problems and all I want to do is sleep
> *


DAMN, THAT SUCKS, MUST BE THIS FUCKED UP WEATHER, HOTT ONE DAY COLD THE NEXT AND FREAZIN THE NEXT THEN HOTT AGAIN BULLSHIT HUH :uh:


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2009, 07:27 PM~13211498
> *true but I got a sinus problems and all I want to do is sleep
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 7 2009, 09:41 PM~13212041
> *DAMN, THAT SUCKS, MUST BE THIS FUCKED UP WEATHER, HOTT ONE DAY COLD THE NEXT AND FREAZIN THE NEXT THEN HOTT AGAIN BULLSHIT HUH  :uh:
> *


True, or maybe this ragweed,  I need to go get some playground sand so I can blast the last 4 pieces, and send them off to get chromed (thats for you Manoso :biggrin: )


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2009, 08:35 AM~13215263
> *True, or maybe this ragweed,    I need to go get some playground sand so I can blast the last 4 pieces, and send them off to get chromed (thats for you Manoso :biggrin: )
> *


hno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 7 2009, 08:27 PM~13211498
> *true but I got a sinus problems and all I want to do is sleep
> *


pussy,im fucked up with arthritis,tendonitis,carpel tunnel,and chronice sinus issues i fractured my spine less than 6 months ago and also tore 4 muscles between my groin and ribcage,not to mention im fat and smoke waaaaay to much ragweed,most of which are from working on cars  :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2009, 06:35 AM~13215263
> *True, or maybe this ragweed,    I need to go get some playground sand so I can blast the last 4 pieces, and send them off to get chromed (thats for you Manoso :biggrin: )
> *


SHOWOFF :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

Yeah ,,, Lets see pics of DO WORK , DO WORK MotherFucker net asshole Banger fucktards , Dog Chit Eatskin fat hoe punchin , double chin checkin , wriggity home wreckin , best believe my nuts flexin , I car insurance was from Joel Brekken ..................!!!!!!!!!!!!



HELL YEAH ,,, Its good to "Vent" sometimes but,,, I always seem to start rhyming with it ........................


What up my kakalaka , my nuts fuckin slacka , Fuck a glock grab a different block & geta clacka - be ready fo dem jackaz ...........


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Mar 8 2009, 11:24 AM~13215550-->
> 
> 
> 
> pussy,im fucked up with arthritis,tendonitis,carpel tunnel,and chronice sinus issues i fractured my spine less than 6 months ago and also tore 4 muscles between my groin and ribcage,not to mention im fat and smoke waaaaay to much ragweed,most of which are from working on cars   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats cause you jack off too much fkr :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 8 2009, 01:51 PM~13216118
> *SHOWOFF  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlueBerry_@Mar 8 2009, 03:05 PM~13216563
> *Yeah ,,, Lets see pics of DO WORK , DO WORK MotherFucker net asshole Banger fucktards , Dog Chit Eatskin fat hoe punchin , double chin checkin , wriggity home wreckin , best believe my nuts flexin , I car insurance was from Joel Brekken ..................!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HELL YEAH ,,, Its good to "Vent" sometimes but,,, I always seem to start rhyming with it ........................
> What up my kakalaka , my nuts fuckin slacka , Fuck a glock grab a different block & geta clacka - be ready fo dem jackaz ...........
> *


Thats a million dolla song right deair..... I amz who I says I amz........DAYUM Why wont anybody believe me :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Pics tomm. :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

OK


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

so just curious,who you gonna pay to redo everything you have done properly? :biggrin: ,maybe hit up ceaser and white mike?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 9 2009, 12:55 AM~13221145
> *OK
> *


more like ooooh-kay!(kinda like yeah right) :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 8 2009, 11:24 PM~13221459
> *more like ooooh-kay!(kinda like yeah right) :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 9 2009, 01:23 AM~13221440
> *so just curious,who you gonna pay to redo everything you have done properly? :biggrin: ,maybe hit up ceaser and white mike?
> *


My skills are impeccable, You'll see  You just worry about your death trap :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

uffin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2009, 07:22 AM~13222447
> *My skills are impeccable, You'll see  You just worry about your death trap :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 most people ride till the wheels fall off,you gonna ride till the floor falls out :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 9 2009, 08:37 AM~13222552
> *:0 most people ride till the wheels fall off,you gonna ride till the floor falls out :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres the weekend work all 3 hours of it :uh: 

Heres the belts all tightened up









installed the rubber cushions in the radiator support









ospho'd these and will put a coat of black por-15 on them once installed









Bolted in the support and placed the radiator and fan shroud


































Some how i misplaced the bolts to the inner wells :uh: I swear that always happens when I dont work on it for a while :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 9 2009, 06:37 AM~13222552
> *:0 most people ride till the wheels fall off,you gonna ride till the floor falls out :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2009, 10:18 AM~13222905
> *Heres the weekend work all 3 hours of it :uh:
> 
> Heres the belts all tightened up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed the rubber cushions in the radiator support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ospho'd these and will put a coat of black por-15 on them once installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolted in the support and placed the radiator and fan shroud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some how i misplaced the bolts to the inner wells :uh:  I swear that always happens when I dont work on it for a while :angry:
> *


new page


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2009, 08:01 PM~13228843
> *new page
> *


 :uh: 1 POST TO LATE :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 10 2009, 09:27 AM~13234131
> *:uh:  1 POST TO LATE  :uh:
> *


better than my girls period being late  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

so are you still going to do the rainbow tint?


----------



## elrey82

damn this car is such a piece of shit, should have junked it and bought a better 1


----------



## elrey82

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 27 2007, 12:28 PM~8187428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I know,,,,I know it needs some paint :biggrin:
> *


crusher sounds more appropriate


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by elrey82_@Mar 10 2009, 05:40 PM~13238172
> *damn this car is such a piece of shit, should have junked it and bought a better 1
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: burned by a newbie :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 10 2009, 04:17 PM~13237540
> *so are you still going to do the rainbow tint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2009, 09:18 AM~13222905
> *Heres the weekend work all 3 hours of it :uh:
> 
> Heres the belts all tightened up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> installed the rubber cushions in the radiator support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ospho'd these and will put a coat of black por-15 on them once installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolted in the support and placed the radiator and fan shroud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some how i misplaced the bolts to the inner wells :uh:  I swear that always happens when I dont work on it for a while :angry:
> *


still got some work to do right?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Mar 10 2009, 06:40 PM~13238731
> *still got some work to do right?
> *


  what you dont think its done enough? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 10 2009, 04:17 PM~13237540
> *so are you still going to do the rainbow tint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well Im not going to now cause he stole my idea :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by elrey82_@Mar 10 2009, 05:40 PM~13238172
> *damn this car is such a piece of shit, should have junked it and bought a better 1
> *


wow, and wheres yours :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Mar 10 2009, 06:40 PM~13238731
> *still got some work to do right?
> *


are you serious?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 10 2009, 04:17 PM~13238503
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: burned by a newbie  :0
> *


X2


----------



## ROLLIN TITO

wats new with at all cost? how u doing fool?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 10 2009, 11:43 PM~13243243
> *wats new with at all cost? how u doing fool?
> *


well just sent about 8 things to get chromed, have to put the hoses back on in the engine compartment, trim and weld the drivers floor in, finish the body work, and complete the interior. Lots of work left and little time to work on it  Whats good with you homie :biggrin:


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 10 2009, 11:49 AM~13235610
> *better than my girls period being late   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 11 2009, 06:14 AM~13245824
> *well just sent about 8 things to get chromed, have to put the hoses back on in the engine compartment, trim and weld the drivers floor in, finish the body work, and complete the interior. Lots of work left and little time to work on it   Whats good with you homie :biggrin:
> *


you got any chrome gas tank straps laying around by chance?


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 10 2009, 07:09 PM~13239752
> *are you serious?
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Mar 11 2009, 09:46 AM~13246228
> *you got any chrome gas tank straps laying around by chance?
> *


:no: I need some myself


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 10 2009, 06:04 PM~13239691
> *Well Im not going to now cause he stole my idea :angry:
> *


 :angry: 



Whats up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WAS UP FOOL


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Mar 12 2009, 07:57 AM~13257296
> *
> *


I was bumping everybodies topic and went back for mine and I couldnt find it cause you bumped it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Whats good homie :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Where's those prgress pics???? :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

Stopping by to say wuz up . :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Mar 12 2009, 10:05 AM~13257769-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where's those prgress pics????  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A page or 2 back :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-KC RYDA_@Mar 12 2009, 12:20 PM~13258818
> *Stopping by to say wuz up . :wave:
> *


Wassup Killa!!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 12 2009, 09:59 AM~13259311
> *A page or 2 back :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I guess I should have been more clear...where is the new progress? :biggrin: 

Looking good though man.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 12 2009, 02:30 PM~13260146
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I guess I should have been more clear...where is the new progress?  :biggrin:
> 
> Looking good though man.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 12 2009, 02:30 PM~13260146
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I guess I should have been more clear...where is the new progress?  :biggrin:
> 
> Looking good though man.
> *


thanks bro, and wassup maando :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 12 2009, 08:05 AM~13257769
> *Where's those prgress pics????  :biggrin:
> *


YOURE GONNA HAVE TO WAIT A FEW WEEKS :0























































































:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 12 2009, 08:40 PM~13263233
> *YOURE GONNA HAVE TO WAIT A FEW WEEKS  :0
> :biggrin:
> *


Well maybe not a few weeks........ Im going to try to get the floor ready to be welded in. I need that done so I can fit the front seats and then get them recovered :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 13 2009, 12:07 AM~13265575
> *Well maybe not a few weeks........ Im going to try to get the floor ready to be welded in. I need that done so I can fit the front seats and then get them recovered :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 13 2009, 07:05 AM~13267900
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 12 2009, 10:07 PM~13265575
> *Well maybe not a few weeks........ Im going to try to get the floor ready to be welded in. I need that done so I can fit the front seats and then get them recovered :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 PICS OR ITS NOT GONNA HAPPEN :biggrin: 











































:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

pics of chrome coming right up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

pics of chrome coming right up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 13 2009, 04:19 PM~13273006
> *pics of chrome coming right up :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: STILL WAITING :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

I was just joking :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 14 2009, 07:43 AM~13277924
> *I was just joking :biggrin:
> *


you mean lying? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 14 2009, 09:59 AM~13278196
> *you mean lying? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: back to the top :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 14 2009, 05:43 AM~13277924
> *I was just joking :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS THE MAIN REASON WE KNOW YOU WILL NEVER FINISH THIS DAMN CAR :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## low_g

sup homie.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Mar 14 2009, 11:30 PM~13282675
> *sup homie.
> *


sup big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 14 2009, 05:03 PM~13280920
> *THIS IS THE MAIN REASON WE KNOW YOU WILL NEVER FINISH THIS DAMN CAR  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


CO-SIGNED :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Mar 15 2009, 09:25 PM~13288709
> *CO-SIGNED  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 15 2009, 09:01 PM~13288986
> *:0
> *


UP LATE AREN'T WE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Mar 15 2009, 10:03 PM~13289004
> *UP LATE AREN'T WE  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2009, 07:18 AM~13292833
> *:yessad:
> *


Wassup **** sapien? :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 16 2009, 01:39 PM~13294703
> *Wassup **** sapien? :wave:
> *


wuss good killa :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2009, 03:15 PM~13295610
> *wuss good killa :biggrin:
> *


Chillin mayne.... Tryin to live...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WAS CRACKIN


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 16 2009, 09:01 PM~13298486
> * :happysad: WUS IN MY CRACK?!
> *


 :biggrin: 


























WHATS REALLY CRACKIN HOMIES? :wave:


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 15 2009, 06:28 PM~13287905
> *sup big dawg :biggrin:
> *


sick as shit homie. runny nose sore body but still partying. :cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

TTT!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Mar 16 2009, 10:20 PM~13299351
> *TTT!
> *


thanks for the bump homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

How is it down south? U are up late ...... :biggrin: Tell ur lady to stay off you. LOl..Well have a good night..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Mar 16 2009, 11:42 PM~13300278
> *How is it down south?  U are up late ...... :biggrin:  Tell ur lady to stay off you. LOl..Well have a good night..
> *


thanks cuz :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 16 2009, 07:15 PM~13298611
> *:biggrin:
> WHATS REALLY CRACKIN HOMIES? :wave:
> *


IT WAS A PIECE OF CORN I HAD EATIN EARLIER THAT DAY, I GUESS I FORGOT TO WHIPE WITH THE BABY WIPE THAT TIME :happysad:


CHILLIN CHILLIN HOMIE


----------



## MAAANDO

AHAH! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

sorry bro been busy lately


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 18 2009, 11:01 AM~13315555
> *sorry bro been busy lately
> *


Watching re-runs of "That 70's Show" doesn't count as being busy! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Mar 18 2009, 12:45 AM~13311420-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS A PIECE OF CORN I HAD EATIN EARLIER THAT DAY, I GUESS I FORGOT TO WHIPE WITH THE BABY WIPE THAT TIME :happysad:
> CHILLIN CHILLIN HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Mar 18 2009, 02:02 PM~13315563
> *Watching re-runs of "That 70's Show" doesn't count as being busy!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 18 2009, 02:02 PM~13315563
> *Watching re-runs of "That 70's Show" doesn't count as being busy!  :biggrin:
> *


Either you are a good guesser or you were looking in my window :ugh: :ugh: I hope it was the 1st one :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO

wheres the update? all this talking no updating!! lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN Vendetta_@Mar 18 2009, 05:51 PM~13317431
> *wheres the update? all this talking no updating!! lol
> *


I know, I know, Im busy working for my lowrider addiction and Big Rich right now, hopefully some work this weekend.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 18 2009, 05:54 PM~13317462
> *I know, I know, Im busy working for my lowrider addiction and Big Rich right now, hopefully some work this weekend.
> *


Must be nice to get chrome from Big Rich.... :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 18 2009, 09:53 PM~13319610
> *Must be nice to get chrome from Big Rich.... :angry:
> *


hes only a pm away homie, dont be scared :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

wutitdew homie :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Mar 19 2009, 09:21 AM~13323883
> *wutitdew homie :wave:
> *


just working to pay the Chrome God


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 19 2009, 01:45 PM~13326894
> *just working to pay the Chrome God
> *


 :cheesy: MUST BE NICE


----------



## LA CURA




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 18 2009, 10:26 PM~13319933-->
> 
> 
> 
> hes only a pm away homie, dont be scared :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just paid 14k in credit card debt this week. I cant fuck with that right now....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Mar 19 2009, 03:45 PM~13326894
> *just working to pay the Chrome God
> *


And thats what I am scared of.... The Chrome God aint cheap. :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 19 2009, 06:38 PM~13328601
> *I just paid 14k in credit card debt this week. I cant fuck with that right now....
> And thats what I am scared of.... The Chrome God aint cheap. :0
> *


But its the only way to the promise land homie, bow down and pay your dues

:worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 19 2009, 05:38 PM~13328601
> *I just paid 14k in credit card debt this week. I cant fuck with that right now....
> And thats what I am scared of.... The Chrome God aint cheap. :0
> *



:0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

I commend you for paying the cards off  




















































so now you can buy parts for the ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

WAZ UP KAKA :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 20 2009, 01:48 PM~13336992
> *WAZ UP KAKA :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

TTT ONE LUV KAKALAK....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Mar 20 2009, 08:12 PM~13340202
> *TTT ONE LUV KAKALAK....
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt with no new pics


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 21 2009, 03:50 AM~13344192
> *ttt with no new pics
> *



TTT JUST TO POST A :thumbsdown:












:cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118

wassup kakalak any new pics? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Mar 21 2009, 10:45 AM~13344614
> *wassup kakalak any new pics?  :biggrin:
> *


got a birthday party and after that I will be able to put in some work :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 21 2009, 10:39 AM~13344887
> *got a birthday party and after that I will be able to put in some work :biggrin:
> *


LIES :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Mar 21 2009, 06:24 PM~13347387
> *LIES  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

got the pan ready to be welded in, pics on monday


----------



## KAKALAK

crap, i forgot by photo bucket account says I used up all my bandwidth, I got to wait till the 29th :uh: I dont know how that happened, I aint posted no pics in a while


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

back to that top :uh:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Mar 24 2009, 06:43 AM~13371524
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


goodmorning son :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 21 2009, 07:50 AM~13344192
> *ttt with no new pics
> *


what else is fuckin new :uh: 
whats up big C?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Mar 24 2009, 08:40 AM~13371716
> *what else is fuckin new :uh:
> whats up big C?
> *


yeah yeah I gots some pics just cant upload to photo bucket cause they said I used my bandwidth, i dont see how though, I aint posted no pics :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

lets rename this thread to off-topic 2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 09:15 AM~13371814
> *lets rename this thread to off-topic 2 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 06:15 AM~13371814
> *lets rename this thread to off-topic 2 :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit this aint off topic? :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 24 2009, 12:21 PM~13373010
> *Oh shit this aint off topic? :angry:
> *


tell him baller :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 24 2009, 11:21 AM~13374030
> *tell him baller :biggrin:
> *


I dont think you read that right  sorry.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 24 2009, 06:44 PM~13376598
> *I dont think you read that right  sorry.
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 24 2009, 03:45 PM~13376608
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


What? My bad! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13376877
> *What? My bad! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 24 2009, 07:56 PM~13377290
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up cuz :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 24 2009, 12:21 PM~13373010
> *Oh shit this aint off topic? :angry:
> *


 :wave: hi im high :420: :biggrin:


----------



## low_g

sup homie. :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 24 2009, 10:25 PM~13379049
> *:wave: hi im high :420:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Progress? Bueller....have you made any progress?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 25 2009, 08:50 AM~13382966
> *Progress? Bueller....have you made any progress?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah but I dont feel like starting a new photobucket account, they kicked me off untill the 29th of march


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Mar 21 2009, 08:45 AM~13344614
> *wassup kakalak any new pics?  :biggrin:
> *


X2 He claims to be working on his car everytime I talk to him but I see no proof! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Mar 25 2009, 04:02 PM~13386317
> *X2 He claims to be working on his car everytime I talk to him but I see no proof! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No homie ......Working as in getting money, I wish i was working on my car, I think the streets need me so I got to finish her up :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2009, 02:00 PM~13385222
> *yeah but I dont feel like starting a new photobucket account, they kicked me off untill the 29th of march
> *


posting kiddie porn again? :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2009, 02:04 PM~13386347
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: No homie ......Working as in getting money, I wish i was working on my car, I think the streets need me so I got to finish her up  :biggrin:
> *


Yes they do!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 25 2009, 05:42 PM~13388439
> *posting kiddie porn again? :biggrin:
> *


I thought he was in counciling for that! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Mar 25 2009, 07:46 PM~13388485
> *I thought he was in counciling for that! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


it was court ordered so it dont count


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 24 2009, 07:22 PM~13379013
> *whats up cuz :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 25 2009, 07:42 PM~13388439
> *posting kiddie porn again? :biggrin:
> *


I think someone was using my links, I mean I havent posted any pics in a while, especially 29GB of pics :nosad: Im getting punished :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 25 2009, 08:52 PM~13389135
> *I think someone was using my links, I mean I havent posted any pics in a while, especially 29GB of pics :nosad: Im getting punished :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 25 2009, 08:14 PM~13388784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie, thanks for the motivation :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2009, 01:35 PM~12836480
> *my arms
> 
> 
> *


:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

no love today huh fella's


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup C? How you been homie?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE, BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN IN HERE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Mar 26 2009, 04:16 PM~13397751-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup C? How you been homie?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 26 2009, 04:38 PM~13397919
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMIE, BEEN A WHILE SINCE IVE BEEN IN HERE
> *


wassup fella's, just working over here :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

no progress?????


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 26 2009, 02:54 PM~13398066
> *wassup fella's, just working over here :biggrin:
> *


WORKIN ON YOUR CAR HOPEFULLY


----------



## KAKALAK

:nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 04:58 PM~13398087
> *no progress?????
> *


just no pics homie


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Mar 27 2009, 05:39 AM~13404825
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 26 2009, 05:37 PM~13399449
> *:nosad:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=oxt1u1w8fsgcbnct77hzq3qzvwjvo


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 27 2009, 02:14 PM~13407607
> *:uh:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


im at work :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=oxt1u1w8fsgcbnct77hzq3qzvwjvo


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 27 2009, 04:39 PM~13408900
> *http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=oxt1u1w8fsgcbnct77hzq3qzvwjvo
> *


not you again :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2009, 02:41 PM~13409333
> *not you again :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


He likes that site. He must have rubbed out like 30 times today! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 27 2009, 05:41 PM~13409333
> *not you again :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 27 2009, 08:03 PM~13410377
> *He likes that site. He must have rubbed out like 30 times today! :biggrin:
> *


couldnt check it cause i was at work


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KC RYDA

Hello cuz !!! How you been ? Hopeing to see some new pics. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Mar 28 2009, 12:27 PM~13415508
> *Hello cuz !!! How you been ? Hopeing to see some new pics.  :biggrin:
> *


photo bucket locked me out, no pics till the 29th :angry:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2009, 09:46 AM~13415635
> *photo bucket locked me out, no pics till the 29th :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2009, 01:06 PM~13415754
> *:0
> *


:wave: the cut dog is lookin clean homie


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMGhCIYJ9pM



Here you go N mathafuckin C :biggrin:


----------



## low_g

what up big dawg? hows the cutty?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Mar 28 2009, 05:41 PM~13417399
> *what up big dawg? hows the cutty?
> *


lonely in the garage..... she needs some caressing


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2009, 12:46 PM~13415635
> *photo bucket locked me out, no pics till the 29th :angry:
> *


 :twak: e-x-c-u-s-e-s :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 28 2009, 06:57 PM~13417930
> *:twak: e-x-c-u-s-e-s :biggrin:
> *


I figured you would of said something about my other post talking about my car was lonely :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2009, 07:20 PM~13418062
> *I figured you would of said something about my other post talking about my car was lonely :biggrin:
> *


yeah the caressing part made me a little uncomfortable :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 28 2009, 07:23 PM~13418074
> *yeah the caressing part made me a little uncomfortable  :biggrin:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 28 2009, 04:13 PM~13417583
> *lonely in the garage..... she needs some caressing
> *


YOU SHOULD MAKE LOVE TO IT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 28 2009, 08:56 PM~13418652
> *YOU SHOULD MAKE LOVE TO IT  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I am tonight and tomm. hopefully get the fenders finished and primed :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA

CANT WAIT TO SEE CENTRAL FLA. GASP FOR AIR WHEN THEY SEE "A TODO COSTO"


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Mar 28 2009, 08:56 PM~13418652
> *YOU SHOULD MAKE LOVE TO IT  :0  :biggrin:
> *


aint no love .....thats why she keep getting fuked and left in the garage


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Mar 28 2009, 09:58 PM~13419044
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE CENTRAL FLA. GASP FOR AIR WHEN THEY SEE "A TODO COSTO"
> *


:worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Mar 28 2009, 10:12 PM~13419102
> *aint no love .....thats why she keep getting fuked and left in the garage
> *


:yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

well here are the pics from last week, I got the support and the radiators. I got the floor in to ready to be welded in but cant find the pics.


----------



## MAAANDO

CHOP CHOP FUCKAS!!!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=435261&st=820


----------



## Still Hated




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Mar 29 2009, 07:09 PM~13424392
> *
> *


wassup homie :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Mar 29 2009, 10:03 PM~13425771
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

A 5:41A bump, pics in a little bit


----------



## ValiantGurl64

"A Todo Costo" translated to english "At All Cost"

I like that!

Is that spanish or latin?


----------



## KAKALAK

Well started on the fender, I cut the lips off of the fenders awhile back to make rroom for the hood shocks. sanded them and primed the bare steel.

























Well got the filler knocked down and sprayed the primer. While the primer was still wet, I looked down the side and seen that I still have depressions in the fender. So while the low spots were really visible, I marked it, so I know exactly where to add additional filler.


















Well marked them again after the primer dried, scuffed up with 80 grit and recoated with glazing putty

































Well I installed the door jammers in the jamb where the door pin once went, and to my suprise the jammers wouldnt open the door. :angry: So now I have these big holes for nothing. :uh: So I guess when the floor is welded in I'll spot some pieces back in and finish them. Now I have to figure out where to put the jammers on the opposite side of the door

















































Felt froggy and started blocking out the rear Quarter to see where the low spots are hiding on it. I didnt finish because It was 1:00A and I had to be up at 5A for work  Im tired :|


----------



## MAAANDO

You might as well open a body shop with the amount of work you have already thrown at this car! :biggrin: Looks good cracka! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Mar 30 2009, 06:09 AM~13429304
> *"A Todo Costo" translated to english "At All Cost"
> 
> I like that!
> 
> Is that spanish or latin?
> *


I am told Spanish but I guess it could be both too :dunno: I just thought it sounded cool and would make everybody ask "Whats that mean" :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2009, 07:49 AM~13429397
> *You might as well open a body shop with the amount of work you have already thrown at this car! :biggrin: Looks good cracka! :thumbsup:
> *


Tell me about it, If I knew this car was this bad before I started putting alot of time and money in it, I would of scrapped it along time ago and bought a classic


----------



## 79 cutty

Looks good. Sucks abotu the door popper.....but at least you figured it out nw and not after the door was already painted!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 30 2009, 08:28 AM~13429496
> *Looks good. Sucks abotu the door popper.....but at least you figured it out nw and not after the door was already painted!
> *


x2 didnt think of it like that :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :uh:


----------



## Richard Slapson

I CANT BELIEVE MY EYES!!! THERE ARE PICS!!! :0 :0 :0 


No, lol. JK. :biggrin: Looks really good. Some nice precise work. Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2009, 07:44 AM~13429383
> *Well started on the fender, I cut the lips off of the fenders awhile back to make rroom for the hood shocks. sanded them and primed the bare steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well got the filler knocked down and sprayed the primer. While the primer was still wet, I looked down the side and seen that I still have depressions in the fender. So while the low spots were really visible, I marked it, so I know exactly where to add additional filler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well marked them again after the primer dried, scuffed up with 80 grit and recoated with glazing putty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I installed the door jammers in the jamb where the door pin once went, and to my suprise the jammers wouldnt open the door.  :angry: So now I have these big holes for nothing.  :uh: So I guess when the floor is welded in I'll spot some pieces back in and finish them. Now I have to figure out where to put the jammers on the opposite side of the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt froggy and started blocking out the rear Quarter to see where the low spots are hiding on it. I didnt finish because It was 1:00A and I had to be up at 5A for work  Im tired :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


to the new page


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 30 2009, 03:30 PM~13432845
> *I CANT BELIEVE MY EYES!!! THERE ARE PICS!!! :0  :0  :0
> No, lol. JK. :biggrin:  Looks really good. Some nice precise work. Keep it up!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro ..................... I learned it from you Dad.................. I learned it from watching YOU :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2009, 05:44 AM~13429383
> *Well started on the fender, I cut the lips off of the fenders awhile back to make rroom for the hood shocks. sanded them and primed the bare steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well got the filler knocked down and sprayed the primer. While the primer was still wet, I looked down the side and seen that I still have depressions in the fender. So while the low spots were really visible, I marked it, so I know exactly where to add additional filler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well marked them again after the primer dried, scuffed up with 80 grit and recoated with glazing putty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I installed the door jammers in the jamb where the door pin once went, and to my suprise the jammers wouldnt open the door.  :angry: So now I have these big holes for nothing.  :uh: So I guess when the floor is welded in I'll spot some pieces back in and finish them. Now I have to figure out where to put the jammers on the opposite side of the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felt froggy and started blocking out the rear Quarter to see where the low spots are hiding on it. I didnt finish because It was 1:00A and I had to be up at 5A for work  Im tired :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TO MUCH TALK, MORE PICS :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ABOUT TIME WE SEE SOME PICS, LOOKIN GOOD KAKA


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2009, 10:16 PM~13436760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :| :loco: :banghead:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2009, 12:44 PM~13433451
> *Thanks bro ..................... I learned it from you Dad.................. I learned it from watching YOU :cheesy:
> *


LOL


:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 30 2009, 10:48 PM~13437227
> *LOL
> :cheesy:
> *


do you remember that commercial :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

*JUST HERE FOR THE POST COUNT!!*


----------



## MAAANDO

:uh: Post Whore! :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

good progress kaka .but more pics :cheesy: an more chrome :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Mar 31 2009, 02:56 PM~13444163
> *good progress kaka .but more pics  :cheesy: an more chrome  :biggrin:
> *


Big Rich has the chrome homie, more pics on the way when I make more progress


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 31 2009, 03:50 PM~13444612
> *Big Rich has the chrome homie, more pics on the way when I make more progress
> *


 :0 :werd:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 31 2009, 01:44 AM~13441334
> *do you remember that commercial :biggrin:
> *


No, but it sounds like a line from some corny ass Disney movie of a kid working on his rollerblade ramp or some shit. lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 31 2009, 04:30 PM~13444914
> *No, but it sounds like a line from some corny ass Disney movie of a kid working on his rollerblade ramp or some shit. lol
> *


its from a drug or tobacco commercial, i cant remember..........his dad caught him smoking and his dad was like "where did you learn to do this?" and then he said the line that I told you :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 31 2009, 05:12 PM~13446671
> *its from a drug or tobacco commercial, i cant remember..........his dad caught him smoking and his dad was like "where did you learn to do this?" and then he said the line that I told you :cheesy:
> *


I remember that shit!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Mar 31 2009, 08:17 PM~13446706
> *I remember that shit!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Its funny.... I can remember a bunch of stuff from movies but couldnt member anything in school  :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 31 2009, 03:50 PM~13444612
> *Big Rich has the chrome homie, more pics on the way when I make more progress
> *


Must be niiiiiiiiice..... :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 31 2009, 09:27 PM~13447266
> *Must be niiiiiiiiice..... :0
> *


fool them floor pans for your imp prolly cost more than my chrome


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 31 2009, 04:12 PM~13446671
> *its from a drug or tobacco commercial, i cant remember..........his dad caught him smoking and his dad was like "where did you learn to do this?" and then he said the line that I told you :cheesy:
> *





> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 31 2009, 05:20 PM~13447213
> *Its funny.... I can remember a bunch of stuff from movies but couldnt member anything in school   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 31 2009, 11:27 PM~13448665
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its all funny till you start forgeting how old you are  :420:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2007, 11:17 AM~8942994
> *just moved to Kissimmee, FL , so I havent got anything done to date
> *


 :0


----------



## crucialjp

Looks good, can't wait to see more progress. Did you already know how to do body work or did you learn on this one?


----------



## 310~SFCC

TTT LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

:dunno: 



















































































:biggrin: get to work fcker..


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 31 2009, 10:37 PM~13448068
> *fool them floor pans for your imp prolly cost more than my chrome
> *


***** I spent $500 on floors how much you got in chrome?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Apr 1 2009, 11:33 AM~13452841
> *Looks good, can't wait to see more progress. Did you already know how to do body work or did you learn on this one?
> *


I've learned on a couple cars, but this one I have learned alot especially with getting doors straight and it helps alot to have a garage. Before I just used cheap primer and a 5" block, a car would be wavy as hell if it was painted.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 1 2009, 12:58 PM~13453543
> ****** I spent $500 on floors how much you got in chrome?
> *


I dont know big rich aint gave me a price yet hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 1 2009, 12:39 PM~13453346
> *:dunno:
> :biggrin: get to work fcker..
> *


Whats up playa playa :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 1 2009, 11:39 AM~13453961
> *I've learned on a couple cars, but this one I have learned alot especially with getting doors straight and it helps alot to have a garage. Before I just used cheap primer and a 5" block, a car would be wavy as hell if it was painted.
> *


That's actually the hold up on my build, cause I'm saving up for a down payment on a house with a garage, hopefully I can get a 2 car garage and fit both of my Cadillacs in there :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Apr 1 2009, 03:26 PM~13454857
> *That's actually the hold up on my build, cause I'm saving up for a down payment on a house with a garage, hopefully I can get a 2 car garage and fit both of my Cadillacs in there :biggrin:
> *


Hold it down Playa :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 1 2009, 06:38 PM~13456571
> *WHATS CRACKIN
> *


nuthin my dude :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 1 2009, 08:50 PM~13457881
> *nuthin my dude :biggrin:
> *


see,perfect opportunity to be workin on the whip :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 1 2009, 09:49 PM~13458514
> *see,perfect opportunity to be workin on the whip :biggrin:
> *


damn it you caught me.......... Im on my way :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 1 2009, 07:49 PM~13458514
> *see,perfect opportunity to be workin on the whip :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 2 2009, 02:24 AM~13461854
> *X2
> *


  ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 31 2009, 07:47 PM~13448971
> *its all funny till you start forgeting how old you are  :420:
> *



:loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 2 2009, 06:26 AM~13462515
> *:loco: :nicoderm:
> *


:420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:h5:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 31 2009, 08:47 PM~13448971
> *its all funny till you start forgeting how old you are  :420:
> *


Ya it was funny till you said that...damn im old
:tears:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q56/SHODGES69/RANDOM%20PICS
[img]http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q56/SHODGES69/RANDOM%20PICS/8120Specificity.jpg


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 2 2009, 06:14 PM~13467097
> *Ya it was funny till you said that...damn im old
> :tears:
> *


I feel your pain homie...... I feel your pain  















































no **** :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin: SUP TO MY HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Apr 2 2009, 10:51 PM~13469573
> *:biggrin: SUP TO MY HOMIE
> *


:wavetomyhomie: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

Sup


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Apr 3 2009, 03:22 PM~13475947
> *Sup
> *


you tell me homie :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 2 2009, 09:02 AM~13462808
> *:420: :420: :biggrin:
> *


false use of 420 smileys ,your no stoner :scrutinize: 















































:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 3 2009, 03:43 PM~13476103
> *false use of 420 smileys ,your no stoner :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *


Id say you need to review the play again :biggrin: They used to call me smoke dog back in school


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 3 2009, 04:26 PM~13476524
> *Id say you need to review the play again :biggrin: They used to call me smoke dog back in school
> *


That was many moons ago my friend...... :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 3 2009, 05:05 PM~13476770
> *That was many moons ago my friend......  :cheesy:
> *


x2 now I have drug tests


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## KC RYDA

I thaught you were supose to put new pics up fool...Thats for sending me that .. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Apr 4 2009, 09:53 PM~13485575
> *I thaught you were supose to put new pics up fool...Thats for sending me that .. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Apr 4 2009, 11:53 PM~13485575
> *I thaught you were supose to put new pics up fool...Thats for sending me that .. :biggrin:
> *


just trying to push my buttons huh :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

NEED MORE PICS KARNAL


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 5 2009, 09:50 AM~13487843
> *NEED MORE PICS KARNAL
> *


X2! :biggrin: 



SLACKER!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Apr 5 2009, 11:50 AM~13487843-->
> 
> 
> 
> NEED MORE PICS KARNAL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICS-CFL_@Apr 5 2009, 01:01 PM~13488154
> *X2! :biggrin:
> SLACKER!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :yes:I know :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 3 2009, 06:44 PM~13477560
> *x2 now I have drug tests
> *




randoms!!!!!!! :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: if i ever get laid off or let go im gonna go blaze the fattest turkey leg i can roll and just blaze til then got d.o.t.randoms!!!!!


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 5 2009, 08:45 PM~13490943
> *randoms!!!!!!! :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: if i ever get laid off or let go im gonna go blaze the fattest turkey leg i can roll and just blaze til then got d.o.t.randoms!!!!!
> *


JESUS DOESN'T GIVE DRUG TEST.... :420: :420: :420:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

ORA, QUE PASO PINCHE KAKA


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 5 2009, 10:07 PM~13491158
> *ORA, QUE PASO PINCHE KAKA
> *


nada chochina :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 5 2009, 08:09 PM~13491186
> *nada chochina :biggrin: :wave:
> *


LA QUE TE ENPINA :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 5 2009, 10:10 PM~13491208
> *LA QUE TE ENPINA  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 3 2009, 04:26 PM~13476524
> *Id say you need to review the play again :biggrin: They used to call me smoke dog back in school
> *


uhuh ill believe that like i believe your workin on your car :uh:































mods please delete this topic :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 6 2009, 07:36 AM~13494170
> *uhuh ill believe that like i believe your workin on your car :uh:
> mods please delete this topic :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :rant: :rant:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2009, 09:23 AM~13494402
> *:angry: :rant: :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty

Bueller?.......Bueller? 

Any progress Bueller? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 6 2009, 10:16 AM~13494644
> *Bueller?.......Bueller?
> 
> Any progress Bueller?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Apr 6 2009, 10:09 AM~13494612-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 6 2009, 10:16 AM~13494644
> *Bueller?.......Bueller?
> 
> Any progress Bueller?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whos that.......farris :dunno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 6 2009, 10:25 AM~13494707
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2009, 07:29 AM~13494735
> *whos that.......farris :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: 

A little less of this:




A little more of this:



:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 6 2009, 09:25 AM~13494707
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


STFU :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 6 2009, 10:34 AM~13494763
> *:biggrin:
> 
> A little less of this:
> 
> 
> A little more of this:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


In due time homie, I'll be closer to home shortly, i cant wait


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 6 2009, 01:15 PM~13496275
> *STFU  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :twak:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2009, 10:56 AM~13496648
> *In due time homie, I'll be closer to home shortly, i cant wait
> *



All good. Wish I wasn't 45 min away from my regal because I would put in more work on it during the week. Tough when you want to do something but have none of the parts available!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 6 2009, 03:02 PM~13496843
> *All good. Wish I wasn't 45 min away from my regal because I would put in more work on it during the week. Tough when you want to do something but have none of the parts available!
> *


I'll be going from 1.5 hours to 10 min. one way from my house to jobsite.  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 6 2009, 01:55 PM~13496757
> *:no:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Que bola KAKA? :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Whats good maando :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2009, 08:43 PM~13500128
> *Whats good maando :biggrin:
> *


Chillin Broham..... wats good up your way?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 5 2009, 08:31 PM~13491408
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Apr 6 2009, 08:44 PM~13500150-->
> 
> 
> 
> Chillin Broham..... wats good up your way?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well enjoying my last week of overtime for a month or 2, bout to have alot of time to work on the ride :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 6 2009, 11:07 PM~13502025
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 6 2009, 12:31 PM~13497141
> *I'll be going from 1.5 hours to 10 min. one way from my house to jobsite.   :biggrin:
> *


Very nice. If I had the ability to do that I woudl definitely be putting in work more often on the regal. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 7 2009, 07:03 AM~13504310
> *Well enjoying my last week of overtime for a month or 2, bout to have alot of time to work on the ride :biggrin:
> *


i really hope you aint frontin


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 7 2009, 05:03 AM~13504310
> *Well enjoying my last week of overtime for a month or 2, bout to have alot of time to work on the ride :biggrin:
> 
> :|
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 7 2009, 09:03 AM~13504521
> *i really hope you aint frontin
> *


no bro, enough is enough :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

page 3..... WTF :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

my drop mounts just came in yesterday :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

heres a pic I forgot to post when I was spraying the fenders












And here are my drop downs that came in yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

NICE, GOT SOME OF THEM ON :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 8 2009, 07:31 PM~13522698
> *heres a pic I forgot to post when I was spraying the fenders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are my drop downs that came in yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Were you able to pick those drop mounts up off the guy selling them on here for a little less? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 9 2009, 08:17 AM~13525738
> *Were you able to pick those drop mounts up off the guy selling them on here for a little less?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah I got them 100 shipped, it cost him 15 to send them, and bmh prolly would of charged 20 bucks to send them on top of the mounts. So I think I got an okay deal, plus he was a "M" member so I cant get him that low.  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 9 2009, 08:09 AM~13525722
> *NICE, GOT SOME OF THEM ON :biggrin:
> *


??chromed?? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

LETS GO KAKALAK! LETS GO! clap clap.LETS GO KAKALAK! LETS GO! clap clap. :biggrin: motivation, :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 9 2009, 01:32 PM~13528069
> *LETS GO KAKALAK! LETS GO! clap clap.LETS GO KAKALAK! LETS GO! clap clap. :biggrin: motivation, :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## illholla

:wave:


----------



## wop_inda_wood




----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 9 2009, 10:32 AM~13528069
> *LETS GO KAKALAK! LETS GO! clap clap.LETS GO KAKALAK! LETS GO! clap clap. :biggrin: motivation, :biggrin:
> *





bwhahahahahaaaa.... I was thinkin the same thing.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 9 2009, 08:23 AM~13526298
> *??chromed?? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  























































NO :uh: THAT COMES IN LATER, IMMA DRIVE MINE FOR A MINUTE THEN ADD ON


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 9 2009, 07:34 PM~13531099
> *:0  :cheesy:
> NO  :uh:  THAT COMES IN LATER, IMMA DRIVE MINE FOR A MINUTE THEN ADD ON
> *


amen brother same thing im doing,we rather have cars with no chrome instead of chrome and no car :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 9 2009, 06:41 PM~13531762
> *amen brother same thing im doing,we rather have cars with no chrome instead of chrome and no car :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: THATS WHAT IM SAYIN, HAVE THE RIDE ON THE ROAD AND THEN AFTER YOU BUST THE CAR OUT, YOU BUST OUT AGAIN BUT WITH CHROME UNDIES, I MEAN GOOD FOR YOU KAKA THAT YOU GOT MONEY LIKE THAT, BUT PPL LIKE MY BROKE ASS, CANT HAVE THE CAR SIT ANOTHER 4 YEARS BEFORE I HAVE IT OUT, HELL IF I DID THAT, THE PAINT WOULD PROBABLY BE ALL SCRATCHED THE FUCK UP :uh: 













































:biggrin:  BUT, IN DUE TIME KAKA, ILL BE UP THERE WITH THE REST OF YALL BALLERS  ITS JUST THAT THE ECONMY IS SO BAD, THAT NOBODY BUYING DOPE AROUND HERE ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Apr 9 2009, 04:39 PM~13529623
> *:wave:
> *


Wassup my Kinston brotha :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 9 2009, 08:46 PM~13531828
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: THATS WHAT IM SAYIN, HAVE THE RIDE ON THE ROAD AND THEN AFTER YOU BUST THE CAR OUT, YOU BUST OUT AGAIN BUT WITH CHROME UNDIES, I MEAN GOOD FOR YOU KAKA THAT YOU GOT MONEY LIKE THAT, BUT PPL LIKE MY BROKE ASS, CANT HAVE THE CAR SIT ANOTHER 4 YEARS BEFORE I HAVE IT OUT, HELL IF I DID THAT, THE PAINT WOULD PROBABLY BE ALL SCRATCHED THE FUCK UP  :uh:
> :biggrin:    BUT, IN DUE TIME KAKA, ILL BE UP THERE WITH THE REST OF YALL BALLERS   ITS JUST THAT THE ECONMY IS SO BAD, THAT NOBODY BUYING DOPE AROUND HERE ANYMORE  :biggrin:
> *


 im broke for real for real


----------



## DUVAL

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DUVAL, FAMILIA863, pdutzel, KAKALAK

WHITE PEOLE ARE COOL


----------



## FAMILIA863

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 9 2009, 06:10 PM~13532071
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DUVAL, FAMILIA863, pdutzel, KAKALAK
> 
> WHITE PEOLE ARE COOL
> *


 :twak:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 9 2009, 07:01 PM~13531983
> *im broke for real for real
> *


YOU AND ME BOTH, I FUCKIN OWE UNLCE SAM ABOUT 5GRAN


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood+Apr 9 2009, 04:53 PM~13529780-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wussup homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 05:24 PM~13530025
> *bwhahahahahaaaa.... I was thinkin the same thing.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah yeah yeah ......I know Work ****** work :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 9 2009, 07:34 PM~13531099
> *:0  :cheesy:
> NO  :uh:  THAT COMES IN LATER, IMMA DRIVE MINE FOR A MINUTE THEN ADD ON
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im just messing with you homie, I knew you would bite on it like a hungry fish :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 08:41 PM~13531762
> *amen brother same thing im doing,we rather have cars with no chrome instead of chrome and no car :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your right :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 9 2009, 08:46 PM~13531828
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: THATS WHAT IM SAYIN, HAVE THE RIDE ON THE ROAD AND THEN AFTER YOU BUST THE CAR OUT, YOU BUST OUT AGAIN BUT WITH CHROME UNDIES, I MEAN GOOD FOR YOU KAKA THAT YOU GOT MONEY LIKE THAT, BUT PPL LIKE MY BROKE ASS, CANT HAVE THE CAR SIT ANOTHER 4 YEARS BEFORE I HAVE IT OUT, HELL IF I DID THAT, THE PAINT WOULD PROBABLY BE ALL SCRATCHED THE FUCK UP  :uh:
> BUT, IN DUE TIME KAKA, ILL BE UP THERE WITH THE REST OF YALL BALLERS  ITS JUST THAT THE ECONMY IS SO BAD, THAT NOBODY BUYING DOPE AROUND HERE ANYMORE  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I aint got no money, rich said the chromes done, and Im lookin for the bank with the least amount of security :yessad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 9 2009, 09:01 PM~13531983
> *im broke for real for real
> *


me too


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 9 2009, 07:10 PM~13532071
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DUVAL, FAMILIA863, pdutzel, KAKALAK
> 
> WHITE PEOLE ARE ****
> *


WHY YOU TALKIN SHIT ABOUT YOUR OWN KIND DUDE, THATS NOT COOL :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 9 2009, 07:16 PM~13532117
> *Wussup homie :biggrin:
> yeah yeah yeah ......I know Work ****** work :cheesy:
> Im just messing with you homie, I knew you would bite on it like a hungry fish :biggrin:
> your right :biggrin:
> I aint got no money, rich said the chromes done, and Im lookin for the bank with the least amount of security :yessad:
> 
> me too
> *


SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURE YOU AINT A BALLER, FROM WHAT I HEAR, YOUR NAME IS KAKA A.K.A THE BANK


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 9 2009, 08:16 PM~13532121
> *WHY YOU TALKIN SHIT ABOUT YOUR OWN KIND DUDE, THATS NOT COOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: NOT FUNNY PIMP :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 9 2009, 07:20 PM~13532144
> *:uh: NOT FUNNY PIMP :biggrin:
> *


GOTTA MAKE A DOLLA SOME HOW


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 9 2009, 09:15 PM~13532107
> *YOU AND ME BOTH, I FUCKIN OWE UNLCE SAM ABOUT 5GRAN
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS!  .....I DID THAT ONCE,THEN I STARTED STICKIN A PERCENTAGE OF MY PAY IN THE BANK JUST FOR THAT REASON


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 9 2009, 07:27 PM~13532198
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS!  .....I DID THAT ONCE,THEN I STARTED STICKIN A PERCENTAGE OF MY PAY IN THE BANK JUST FOR THAT REASON
> *


IT FUCKIN SUCKS ASS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 9 2009, 09:17 PM~13532127
> *SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURE YOU AINT A BALLER, FROM WHAT I HEAR, YOUR NAME IS KAKA A.K.A THE BANK
> *


Yeah ballin alright :uh: You got paint on your car, I got paint in a can


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Big Rich+Apr 9 2009, 01:48 PM~13528217-->
> 
> 
> 
> your parts are ready too,,ill send you pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Apr 9 2009, 04:17 PM~13529422
> *:worship: :worship:  :0  :0  :0  :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:
> back to tha top one more 'gain :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## pdutzel

The car is looking fucking bad ass ,keep up the good work


----------



## DUVAL

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Apr 11 2009, 02:57 AM~13544844
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by pdutzel_@Apr 10 2009, 09:13 PM~13542141
> *The car is looking fucking bad ass ,keep up the good work
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by pdutzel_@Apr 10 2009, 06:13 PM~13542141
> *The car is looking fucking bad ass ,keep up the good work
> *


What are you talking about? No ones seen the car yet! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 11 2009, 06:22 PM~13547838
> *What are you talking about? No ones seen the car yet! :biggrin:
> *


Buddah Bless you.......... Your wrong.......your wrong :biggrin:


----------



## MR BLVD

Nice ride bro.....I usto have one back in the day....Here is a pic



These were my first rides back when I was 17. :biggrin: My pops made me sell it because I did not graduate high school :angry: ........


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 9 2009, 07:50 PM~13532390
> *Yeah ballin alright :uh: You got paint on your car, I got paint in a can
> *


GOOD POINT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Apr 11 2009, 09:24 PM~13548802
> *Nice ride bro.....I usto have one back in the day....Here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> These were my first rides back when I was 17. :biggrin:  My pops made me sell it because I did not graduate high school :angry: ........
> *


Damn your pops wasnt no joke huh :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

you suck! :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 12 2009, 08:11 PM~13555595
> *I suck! :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


so bro I dont roll that way :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2009, 08:23 PM~13555665
> *so bro I dont roll that way :nosad: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 12 2009, 08:36 PM~13555724
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WHOS IS THE LADY IN YOUR AVI, NEED BIGGER PIC.......................




































:biggrin: PICS CABRON


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 13 2009, 07:11 PM~13564193
> *WHOS IS THE LADY IN YOUR AVI, NEED BIGGER PIC.......................
> :biggrin: PICS CABRON
> *


your mom :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 13 2009, 05:30 PM~13564382
> *your mom :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


SHES DEAD ASSHOLE :angry:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 13 2009, 05:34 PM~13564931
> *SHES DEAD ASSHOLE  :angry:
> *


 :0 you are an asshole!
:twak:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 13 2009, 07:10 PM~13565254
> *:0 you are an asshole!
> :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 13 2009, 08:34 PM~13564931
> *SHES DEAD ASSHOLE  :angry:
> *


sorry bro :|


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Bow down and pay respect to the Chrome God :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry

Hows the quality on them parts mayng ????? How well were they buffed out before they were plated ???? Can you see any small scratches underneath / or did they do a good copper & buff job ????


Our Plater up here was Notorious for doing MINT work but,, I seen some of his recent work & Its gone waaay downhill / Prob cause the dudes 75 years old or some shit.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 14 2009, 05:52 AM~13570063
> *Hows the quality on them parts mayng ????? How well were they buffed out before they were plated ???? Can you see any small scratches underneath / or did they do a good copper & buff job ????
> Our Plater up here was Notorious for doing MINT work but,, I seen some of his recent work & Its gone waaay downhill / Prob cause the dudes 75 years old or some shit.
> *


Big Rich done these and I dont even have to look at them cause anything Big Rich puts out for the "M" is going to be John Blaze  These look better than the core support that they are going on  So whats good blueberry?? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Bout time you got my parts back! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 14 2009, 08:17 AM~13570266
> *Bout time you got my parts back!  :biggrin:
> *


I know homie.... sorry it took so long  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2009, 07:13 AM~13570660
> *I know homie.... sorry it took so long   :biggrin:
> *


Its all good.....just go ahead and ship those out to me now! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2009, 05:44 AM~13570051
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Bow down and pay respect to the Chrome God :biggrin:
> *


the quality looks pretty good in the pics :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 14 2009, 10:16 AM~13570680
> *Its all good.....just go ahead and ship those out to me now!  :biggrin:
> *


sent this morning


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2009, 07:54 AM~13570915
> *sent this morning
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 14 2009, 10:59 AM~13570957
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 13 2009, 07:36 PM~13565508
> *sorry bro :|
> *


OH SHIT, MY BAD, I MEANT TO COME BACK AND SAY IM PLAYIN :biggrin: LUCKILY THE LORD ABOVE HASNT TOOKIN HER


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 14 2009, 05:50 PM~13575084
> *OH SHIT, MY BAD, I MEANT TO COME BACK AND SAY IM PLAYIN  :biggrin:  LUCKILY THE LORD ABOVE HASNT TOOKIN HER
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2009, 05:44 AM~13570051
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Bow down and pay respect to the Chrome God :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

Nice chrome :thumbsup: now finish :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2009, 05:44 AM~13570051
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Bow down and pay respect to the Chrome God :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 15 2009, 05:50 PM~13585827
> *Nice chrome :thumbsup: now finish :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## MAAANDO

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 16 2009, 07:40 AM~13592112
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Wassup homie


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2009, 05:44 AM~13570051
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Bow down and pay respect to the Chrome God :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Apr 16 2009, 09:14 AM~13592323
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Looking good.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie, but all the respect belongs to Big Rich :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

Hello cuz... :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Apr 16 2009, 01:52 PM~13594541
> *Hello cuz...  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Whats up killa?


----------



## Richard Slapson

sup man, hook it up with some chrome....share the wealth. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: KAKALAK, KC RYDA, Jitsubluelv




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 16 2009, 02:13 PM~13594687
> *sup man, hook it up with some chrome....share the wealth. :biggrin:
> *


hook me up with some paint


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2009, 03:44 AM~13570051
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Bow down and pay respect to the Chrome God :biggrin:
> *


YOU POSTED MY SHIT IN THE WRONG TOPIC, QUIT ACTIN LIKE THIS SHIT BELONGS TO YOU :angry: 



























































OKOK YOU CAN LOOK AT IT FOR A BIT LONGER, INTERIOR GETTIN WORKED ON MY CAR, SO AFTER THATS DONE ILL NEED EM BACK :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 16 2009, 06:10 PM~13597064
> *YOU POSTED MY SHIT IN THE WRONG TOPIC, QUIT ACTIN LIKE THIS SHIT BELONGS TO YOU  :angry:
> OKOK YOU CAN LOOK AT IT FOR A BIT LONGER, INTERIOR GETTIN WORKED ON MY CAR, SO AFTER THATS DONE ILL NEED EM BACK  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 16 2009, 06:10 PM~13597064
> *YOU POSTED MY SHIT IN THE WRONG TOPIC, QUIT ACTIN LIKE THIS SHIT BELONGS TO YOU  :angry:
> OKOK YOU CAN LOOK AT IT FOR A BIT LONGER, INTERIOR GETTIN WORKED ON MY CAR, SO AFTER THATS DONE ILL NEED EM BACK  :biggrin:
> *


:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ok so wheres the progress pics,i know overtime is done .....so ,well,progress pics fool! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G

this topoic turned to shit along time ago


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Apr 17 2009, 09:44 AM~13604018
> *this topoic turned to shit along time ago
> *


A-LOOOOOOOONG TIME AGO :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Apr 17 2009, 08:58 AM~13603835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok so wheres the progress pics,i know overtime is done .....so ,well,progress pics fool! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OT is still here, i just didnt post, I got today and next week to get OT and then its 40 hours
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ROBERTO [email protected] 17 2009, 09:44 AM~13604018
> *this topoic turned to shit along time ago
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> take it easy holmes
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 17 2009, 09:51 AM~13604056
> *A-LOOOOOOOONG TIME AGO :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Chrome is on the way to daddy :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 17 2009, 03:01 PM~13606683
> *Chrome is on the way to daddy :cheesy:
> *


i cant wait till it gets here,thanx for the late birthday gift you were sending me :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

SLAKALAK


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 17 2009, 04:52 PM~13607677
> *SLAKALAK
> *


kakaslakin


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Apr 17 2009, 04:25 PM~13607418-->
> 
> 
> 
> i cant wait till it gets here,thanx for the late birthday gift you were sending me :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops i forgot homie, It will be sent as soon as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 04:52 PM~13607677
> *SLAKALAK
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: Post Whore X1
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 17 2009, 05:02 PM~13607761
> *kakaslakin
> *


 :uh: Post Whore X2




:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (*1 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: KAKALAK




:wave: :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup Charlie boy??? :biggrin: Off to the junkyard..... hopefully post some pics today....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 18 2009, 07:46 AM~13613091
> *Sup Charlie boy??? :biggrin: Off to the junkyard..... hopefully post some pics today....
> *


What up homie, If you see any cutty parts worth anything holla back youngin :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## low_g

wat up homie. ain't been here that much but hopefully next time i go to work on my car i will have updates. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by low_g_@Apr 18 2009, 08:41 AM~13613197
> * wat up homie. ain't been here that much but hopefully next time i go to work on my car i will have updates.  :biggrin:
> *


me too


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 17 2009, 03:52 PM~13607677
> *SLAKALAK
> *


Y DOES KAK HAVE 3 K'S IN HIS NAME......... :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

Im like Undercover Brother......... but just a little different


----------



## pdutzel

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2009, 08:01 AM~13613811
> *Im like Undercover Brother......... but just a little different
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by pdutzel_@Apr 18 2009, 01:11 PM~13614650
> *:0
> *


:yes: :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2009, 10:33 AM~13614805
> *:yes: :cheesy:
> *


Where's all those pretty pics......??????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2009, 04:44 AM~13570051
> *
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Bow down and pay respect to the Chrome God :biggrin:
> *


damn that's nice bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2009, 01:56 PM~13614954
> *damn that's nice bro!!!!!!!!
> *


says the chrome king himself :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Apr 18 2009, 01:53 PM~13614927-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where's all those pretty pics......??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im stuck at work today so I'll try and sqeeze in some sunday work  Gotta get the OT while I can :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 01:56 PM~13614954
> *damn that's nice bro!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Big Rich did those :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-wop_inda_wood_@Apr 18 2009, 02:09 PM~13615049
> *says the chrome king himself  :biggrin:
> *


X2 Caddy King........ Engraving King.......... Chrome King........ Custom Interior Piece King.........yada yada yah and the list goes on :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2009, 02:21 PM~13615135
> *Im stuck at work today so I'll try and sqeeze in some sunday work   Gotta get the OT while I can :biggrin:
> Thanks, Big Rich did those :biggrin:
> 
> X2 Caddy King........ Engraving King.......... Chrome King........ Custom Interior Piece King.........yada yada yah and the list goes on :biggrin:
> *


i was gonna say GOD but i wanted his head to fit through the doorways .. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 18 2009, 02:25 PM~13615172
> *i was gonna say GOD but i wanted his head to fit through the doorways .. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but you know what? If you read through his build up of Starburst, you can tell he is a cool dude.













































I always thought that rich people were stuck up, but he proved that wrong :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 17 2009, 01:01 PM~13606683
> *Chrome is on the way to daddy :cheesy:
> *


WHAT DID I TELL YOU BOUT CALLIN ME DADDY IN PUBLIC PLACES :angry: 















































:biggrin: TTT HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 18 2009, 03:08 PM~13615423
> *WHAT DID I TELL YOU BOUT CALLIN ME DADDY IN PUBLIC PLACES  :angry:
> :biggrin:  TTT HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your stupid nikkah :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

I feel you on the OT shit....finally puttin in some myself................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 18 2009, 04:55 PM~13615979
> *I feel you on the OT shit....finally puttin in some myself................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah :biggrin: make that money homie :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 18 2009, 10:27 PM~13617752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

Goodmorining bro. :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

MERENIN


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63+Apr 19 2009, 07:13 AM~13619946-->
> 
> 
> 
> Goodmorining bro. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 19 2009, 09:58 AM~13620312
> *MERENIN
> *


:wave:

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2009, 09:32 PM~13617797
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2009, 02:35 PM~13615240
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but you know what? If you read through his build up of Starburst, you can tell he is a cool dude.
> I always thought that rich people were stuck up, but he proved that wrong :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: pass the grey pou pon




























naw daves good ppl ..i know that foo for a while now.


----------



## low_g

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 18 2009, 09:27 PM~13617752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wtf


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 18 2009, 11:35 AM~13615240
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: but you know what? If you read through his build up of Starburst, you can tell he is a cool dude.
> *


asskisser! :angry: 


:wave: 

you should see some parts im getting done, son! new engine this next week, too. i said candy red block with chrome and gold fixins - we'll see how it looks.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Apr 19 2009, 03:18 PM~13622307
> *asskisser! :angry:
> :wave:
> 
> you should see some parts im getting done, son! new engine this next week, too. i said candy red block with chrome and gold fixins - we'll see how it looks.
> *


well post them up homie so we can see and steal your ideas :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Didnt do anything on my ride this weekend, but I rebuilt 2 pumps for a homie of mine.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 20 2009, 07:11 AM~13628053
> *Didnt do anything on my ride this weekend, but I rebuilt 2 pumps for a homie of mine.
> *


pics tomm. :cheesy:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 20 2009, 12:52 PM~13632165
> *pics tomm. :cheesy:
> *


I'm sorry, did you just say pics?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 20 2009, 05:10 PM~13632309
> *I'm sorry, did you just say pics?
> *


yeah of the pumps that I rebuilt for my homie (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 20 2009, 02:52 PM~13632165
> *pics tomm. :cheesy:
> *


WHATS THAT, NEVER HEARD OF PICS IN THIS TOPIC :0 


























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 20 2009, 02:59 PM~13633589
> *yeah of the pumps that I rebuilt for my homie (no ****) :cheesy:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 20 2009, 07:40 PM~13634085
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pdutzel




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by pdutzel_@Apr 20 2009, 10:45 PM~13636250
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Here are the pics, Trying to get these put together but my daughter kept running off with the fittings :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:nicoderm:


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good! :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 21 2009, 01:24 PM~13642150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.6Trey

Is this bucket done yet?


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2009, 04:01 AM~13639955
> *Here are the pics, Trying to get these put together but my daughter kept running of with the fittings :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA AWESOME!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.6Trey_@Apr 21 2009, 04:37 PM~13644143
> *Is this bucket done yet?
> *


does it look done? :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 21 2009, 05:08 PM~13644444
> *HAHA AWESOME!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: I GOTTA 22 MONTHER AND SHES TURBO CHARGED...SHE WILL BE AWESOME BEHIND THE WHEEL...SHE CRYS IF SHE CANT DRIVE ALREADY :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 21 2009, 05:15 PM~13644522
> *:uh: I GOTTA 22 MONTHER AND SHES TURBO CHARGED...SHE WILL BE AWESOME BEHIND THE WHEEL...SHE CRYS IF SHE CANT DRIVE ALREADY :uh:
> *


Sounds like you got a Daddies girl..... wanting to drive the ride already :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2009, 02:19 PM~13644568
> *Sounds like you got a Daddies girl..... wanting to drive the ride already :biggrin:
> *


HELL YA! COOL SHYT..YOU COULD HAVE YOURS TEAR DOWN AND REBUILD THEM PUMPS BY AGE 5!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 21 2009, 05:24 PM~13644651
> *HELL YA! COOL SHYT..YOU COULD HAVE YOURS TEAR DOWN AND REBUILD THEM PUMPS BY AGE 5!
> *


Im workin on my sone teaching him things about lowriders, but my 3 year old daughter thinks she can fix everything with my framers hammer :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

HAHA COOL


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2009, 06:01 AM~13639955
> *Here are the pics, Trying to get these put together but my daughter kept running off with the fittings :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Well not really if its my car body she trys to fix


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Classic Customs

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 06:16 AM~13652402
> *:cheesy:  :wave:
> *


Holy Crap :worship: :worship: :worship: How are you homie?


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2009, 05:01 AM~13652590
> *Holy Crap :worship: :worship: :worship: How are you homie?
> *


i am home now bro.. that's really what matters. crazy stuff!! hug your kids everyday homie. you never know when you want make it back home


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 10:34 AM~13653328
> *i am home now bro.. that's really what matters. crazy stuff!! hug your kids everyday homie. you never know when you want make it back home
> *


X2 on that, I spent 7 days in ICU before christmas with Pneumonia and doctors were skepical due to the severity of it. You just never know homie, But Im glad to see your back!


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2009, 07:51 AM~13653459
> *X2 on that, I spent 7 days in ICU before christmas with Pneumonia and doctors were skepical due to the severity of it. You just never know homie, But Im glad to see your back!
> *


 :0 i bet that sucked.............................. but glad to be back (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 06:04 PM~13657925
> *:0 i bet that sucked.............................. but glad to be back (no ****) :cheesy:
> *


it did, but I was out for christmas, so that was cool. Couldnt go to NC though, pretty depressed about that


----------



## ABES1963

let get that dash fiber glass  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13659814
> *let get that dash  fiber glass   :biggrin:
> *


waiting on you  :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Apr 22 2009, 09:14 PM~13659814
> *let get that dash  fiber glass   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: thad look good ..










kaka :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 22 2009, 11:50 PM~13661806
> *:thumbsup: thad look good ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaka  :biggrin:
> *


thats what I was thinkin :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2009, 05:01 AM~13639955
> *Here are the pics, Trying to get these put together but my daughter kept running off with the fittings :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


child labor laws! :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Come on (no ****) :0 Hugo dont turn me in, I was just helpin a homie out by putting those together, she only turned the wrench a couple times......and I gave her breaks hno: hno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Apr 23 2009, 12:18 AM~13662160
> *child labor laws! :0
> *


atleast shes puttin in work,that proves its not your kid :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 23 2009, 09:11 AM~13664563
> *atleast shes puttin in work,that proves its not your kid :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 23 2009, 06:11 AM~13664563
> *atleast shes puttin in work,that proves its not your kid :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thems is fighten words! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 23 2009, 10:17 AM~13664927
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thems is fighten words!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: If she isnt that could be good to, cause I would get back child support which will get the cutty done faster :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 23 2009, 07:18 AM~13664943
> *:0  :biggrin: If she isnt that could be good to, cause I would get back child support which will get the cutty done faster :cheesy:
> *


 just leave it alone. i cant afford to find out right now. plus i was drunk, and you left us alone. so its still your responsibility :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 23 2009, 07:18 AM~13664943
> *:0  :biggrin: If she isnt that could be good to, cause I would get back child support which will get the cutty done faster :cheesy:
> *


Optimistic way of looking at it! Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 23 2009, 10:21 AM~13664965
> *just leave it alone. i cant afford to find out right now. plus i was drunk, and you left us alone. so its still your responsibility  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 23 2009, 10:10 AM~13664878
> *:0
> *


i was just kidding bro :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 23 2009, 10:17 AM~13664927
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thems is fighten words!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 23 2009, 10:21 AM~13664965
> *just leave it alone. i cant afford to find out right now. plus i was drunk, and you left us alone. so its still your responsibility  :biggrin:
> *


Hell nah.................. Your middle name is money :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 23 2009, 12:10 AM~13662060
> *thats what I was thinkin :biggrin:
> *


so ?...lol..whats the hold up.. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Apr 23 2009, 03:45 PM~13667820
> *so ?...lol..whats the hold up.. :cheesy:
> *


I got to go to home depot and get the resin and get the dash to him, I got to take it out but I got family down this weekend and the next weekend


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2009, 05:01 AM~13639955
> *Here are the pics, Trying to get these put together but my daughter kept running off with the fittings :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND WHATS EVEN MORE SAD OF THESE PICS, SHE WAS DOIN MORE WORK THAN YOU TO HUH LMAO 























THANKS FOR THE LINK MAN, IMMA SEE WHAT I CAN GET


----------



## Classic Customs

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

mods please delete this topic :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 24 2009, 08:38 AM~13675347
> *mods please delete this topic :biggrin:
> *


no mames cabrone :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 24 2009, 08:55 AM~13675394
> *no mames cabrone :0
> *


 :biggrin: 
































su cara se parece a mi culo ahora trabaja en su coche


----------



## KAKALAK

:no: :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

:0 :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 24 2009, 05:45 PM~13680142
> *:0  :nicoderm:
> *


that cutty is lookin clean homie :yes:


----------



## MAAANDO

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 24 2009, 10:34 PM~13682340
> *:biggrin:
> *


what up neagah :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2009, 04:01 AM~13639955
> *Here are the pics, Trying to get these put together but my daughter kept running off with the fittings :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats funny..... :cheesy: mine did the same thing..  now my son is 6 and already hopping my shit... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Apr 25 2009, 09:06 AM~13684990
> *Thats funny..... :cheesy: mine did the same thing..  now my son is 6 and already hopping my shit... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## SKEETER




----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 24 2009, 06:44 PM~13681932
> *that cutty is lookin clean homie :yes:
> *


thnx............ but my lazy ass aint been workn on it.......


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Apr 25 2009, 11:10 AM~13685475
> *thnx............ but  my  lazy  ass  aint  been  workn on  it.......
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WHATS UP


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 25 2009, 05:16 PM~13687278
> *WHATS UP
> *


whats good homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## pdutzel

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 25 2009, 10:41 AM~13685358
> *
> *


Whats good stranger


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for no new pics :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

FUCKIN GAAAAY


----------



## MAAANDO

:nicoderm:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 21 2009, 07:01 AM~13639955
> *Here are the pics, Trying to get these put together but my daughter kept running off with the fittings :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD. NEED TO HARDLINE IT. TUBING BENDER,FLARING TOOL, AND LOTS OF FITTINGS. :biggrin: KEEP UP THE WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

those are my homies pumps..... not mine


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

you get anything done this weekend????????? or you just bullshitin with this car.... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Apr 26 2009, 11:08 PM~13697185
> *you get anything done this weekend????????? or you just bullshitin with this car.... :biggrin:
> *


I had family this weekend, next weekend the pops and moms is coming  During the week though, Im pulling the dash out for the "Fiberglass King" :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by pdutzel_@Apr 26 2009, 12:22 PM~13692602
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## pdutzel

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by pdutzel_@Apr 27 2009, 11:08 PM~13709443
> *TTT
> *



thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 25 2009, 05:54 PM~13688014
> *whats good homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Apr 28 2009, 01:58 AM~13712039
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Well we know you haven't touched the car....but post up what else you daughter has made for progress! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 28 2009, 07:12 AM~13713235
> *Well we know you haven't touched the car....but post up what else you daughter has made for progress!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 27 2009, 12:01 AM~13697906
> *I had family this weekend, next weekend the pops and moms is coming   During the week though, Im pulling the dash out for the "Fiberglass King" :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: i love fiberglass just hate doin this shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TYTE9D




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## pdutzel

WTF i found this at the bottom of page two.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by pdutzel_@Apr 28 2009, 11:23 PM~13722280
> *WTF i found this at the bottom of page two.
> *


thats what happens when you dont work on your car :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup craka! :wave:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Apr 29 2009, 10:45 PM~13735616
> *
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 29 2009, 09:36 PM~13734454
> *Sup craka! :wave:
> *


chillen :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Apr 25 2009, 09:41 AM~13685358
> *
> *


totally random, but SKEETER, I absolutely love your avatar. it makes me laugh hysterically whenever i see it :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

TTT for my boy :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@May 1 2009, 06:21 AM~13752129
> *TTT for my boy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

Hey KRAKA you going to the Impressive show?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 1 2009, 08:07 AM~13752249
> *Hey KRAKA you going to the Impressive show?
> *


nah, I think the only show that I know of that I'll be at is the "M" in Miami :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@May 1 2009, 04:21 AM~13752129
> *TTT for my boy :biggrin:
> *


x2 :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 1 2009, 08:56 AM~13752502
> *x2 :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 1 2009, 06:07 AM~13752249
> *Hey KRAKA you going to the Impressive show?
> *


HE PM'D ME SAYIN THAT HE WAS GONNA BE BUSTIN OUT AT THAT SHOW :dunno:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

IS THERE A PROJECT IN THIS "PROJECT RIDES" SECTION.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:ugh: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 1 2009, 10:30 AM~13753006
> *HE PM'D ME SAYIN THAT HE WAS GONNA BE BUSTIN OUT AT THAT SHOW :dunno:
> *


yeah busting a nut, I heard their is some hoochies down there :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 1 2009, 05:44 PM~13757371
> *IS THERE A PROJECT IN THIS "PROJECT RIDES" SECTION.
> *


nah, mine and mayhems topics are just a type of social networking topic


----------



## KC RYDA

Hi there . Didnt think i would see you on .. :wave:


----------



## KC RYDA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2009, 10:56 AM~13763614
> *yeah  busting a nut, I heard their is some hoochies down there :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :dunno:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+May 1 2009, 10:30 AM~13753006-->
> 
> 
> 
> HE PM'D ME SAYIN THAT HE WAS GONNA BE BUSTIN OUT AT THAT SHOW :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah bustin out of his shirt.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 1 2009, 05:44 PM~13757371
> *IS THERE A PROJECT IN THIS "PROJECT RIDES" SECTION.
> *


:no:



> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 2 2009, 11:58 AM~13763625
> *nah, mine and mayhems topics are just a type of social networking topic
> *



This thread is the new myspace/facebook. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@May 2 2009, 03:18 PM~13764797
> *:uh:    :dunno:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 2 2009, 11:21 PM~13767440
> *Yeah bustin out of his shirt.
> :no:
> 
> This thread is the new myspace/facebook. :cheesy:
> *


Well yeah...... I have been workin out here lately :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

well, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!! its always on top. :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

:nicoderm: wheres the pics :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+May 3 2009, 12:25 AM~13768010-->
> 
> 
> 
> well, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!! its always on top. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wop_inda_wood_@May 3 2009, 07:48 AM~13769497
> *:nicoderm: wheres the pics  :biggrin:
> *


I will post some as soon as I resume working on it


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 3 2009, 01:51 PM~13771467
> *
> 
> I will post some as soon as I resume working on it
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: ....gonna be real soon..?????


----------



## Still Hated

look....a project.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 3 2009, 07:54 PM~13772362
> *look....a project.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## 79 cutty

:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

get to work muhfuka :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 4 2009, 09:21 AM~13777142
> *get to work muhfuka :angry:  :biggrin:*


I know...... I know


----------



## KAKALAK

Well the chrome is on its way home :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 4 2009, 09:25 PM~13786456
> *Well the chrome is on its way home :biggrin:
> *


it must be nice


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 5 2009, 12:25 AM~13786456-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well the chrome is on its way home :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: pics when it arrives fcker
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ABLOWBOY_@May 5 2009, 06:40 AM~13788632
> *it must be nice
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 5 2009, 12:25 AM~13786456
> *Well the chrome is on its way home :biggrin:
> *



you know the saying.....Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 5 2009, 10:20 AM~13791131
> *you know the saying.....Pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


x500..................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@May 5 2009, 06:40 AM~13788632
> *it must be nice
> *


I dont want to hear it "Mr. Best Interior" :uh: :biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood+May 5 2009, 07:46 AM~13788716-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: pics when it arrives fcker
> :biggrin:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pics will be on here when they come in
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 01:20 PM~13791131
> *you know the saying.....Pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I know, Pics of the pm if you want? :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 03:09 PM~13792247
> *x500..................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 06:00 PM~13794067
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

you think your cool shit with your little 20thousand+ posts dont you :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 5 2009, 08:46 PM~13795753
> *you KNOW your cool shit with your little 20thousand+ posts dont you :biggrin:
> *





:yes: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

:twak: :twak: still no pics..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 5 2009, 10:23 PM~13796758
> *:twak:  :twak: still no pics..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know, soon homie.....soon :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 01:33 AM~13799155
> *
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

are you ever going to finish the damn car?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 6 2009, 09:08 PM~13807969
> *are you ever going to finish the damn car?
> *


yes sir, wifey is going on vac and taking the football team so I'll have alot more time :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 6 2009, 04:17 AM~13800414
> *I know, soon homie.....soon :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ..........more stuff for the projects.....


----------



## Groc006

Where's the pics ??????????????


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 6 2009, 10:30 PM~13808950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my nikkah :biggrin: :420:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2009, 07:15 AM~13812450
> *
> *


 :twak: fcker stop smokin an get to work.. :biggrin: ok jus one ..jus dont fck up the rotation :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 7 2009, 10:56 AM~13813610
> *:twak: fcker stop smokin an get to work.. :biggrin: ok jus one ..jus dont fck up the rotation  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2009, 12:02 AM~13810199
> *my nikkah :biggrin:  :420:
> *


 :420: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

So your just holding back pics right....I mean the car is actually done by now right? It has to be! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood+May 7 2009, 10:56 AM~13813610-->
> 
> 
> 
> :twak: fcker stop smokin an get to work.. :biggrin: ok jus one ..jus dont fck up the rotation  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> alright big dawg............... but you know how the weed be doin it
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 7 2009, 01:09 PM~13814992
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 more
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 02:44 PM~13815901
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X3
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 02:45 PM~13815910
> *:420:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 7 2009, 03:58 PM~13816608
> *So your just holding back pics right....I mean the car is actually done by now right? It has to be!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I was just holding back on the pics
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICS-CFL_@May 7 2009, 04:31 PM~13817002
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 6 2009, 07:08 PM~13807969
> *are you ever going to finish the damn car?
> *


NO, THIS BASTARD TO BUSY TAKIN PICS OF **** AND HAVIN DAYDREAMS ABOUT THEM :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

:angry: HURRY THE FUCK UP AND PAINT YOUR SHIT


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 7 2009, 06:32 PM~13818296
> *:angry: HURRY THE FUCK UP AND PAINT YOUR SHIT
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

you NEED to just buy a car thats built already,some people just cant build cars  







































i heard el manosa is for sale :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+May 7 2009, 05:30 PM~13817609-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO, THIS BASTARD TO BUSY TAKIN PICS OF **** AND HAVIN DAYDREAMS ABOUT THEM  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wasnt me,................. It must of been a server error :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 06:32 PM~13818296
> *:angry: HURRY THE FUCK UP AND PAINT YOUR SHIT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@May 7 2009, 08:15 PM~13819251
> *x100000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


+1


> [/b]


  


> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 7 2009, 09:55 PM~13820092
> *you NEED to just buy a car thats built already,some people just cant build cars
> i heard el manosa is for sale :0
> *


Im not chaz, besides, their isnt enough chrome on Manosa to make want to buy her :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 8 2009, 06:18 AM~13823989
> *
> Im not chaz, besides, their isnt enough chrome on Manosa to make want to buy her :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 8 2009, 09:41 AM~13824539
> *:biggrin:
> *


hes going to be upset :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 8 2009, 04:35 PM~13828357
> *TTT
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

SAD...........................


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 8 2009, 08:14 PM~13830538
> *SAD...........................
> *


joking homie :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

*TTT FOR MY HOMIE KAKALAK*


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 8 2009, 04:18 AM~13823989
> *wasnt me,................. It must of been a server error :biggrin:
> I know
> +1
> 
> Im not chaz, besides, their isnt enough chrome on Manosa to make want to buy her :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WAIIIIIIIT WAAAAAAAAAAAAAIT A MINUTE, I JUST NOW NOTICE THIS :angry:  


ASSHOLE 

























































:0 








NEVERNIMD THE DATE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 9 2009, 04:12 PM~13837393
> *WAIIIIIIIT WAAAAAAAAAAAAAIT A MINUTE, I JUST NOW NOTICE THIS  :angry:
> ASSHOLE
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEVERNIMD THE DATE
> *


prolly aint even your pic :uh: talkin about "Nevermind the date" :uh: 



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2009, 05:28 PM~13838381
> *prolly aint even your pic :uh: talkin about "Nevermind the date" :uh:
> :biggrin: :wave:
> *


ILL LET YOU GO AHEAD AND THINK THAT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

your funny nikkah :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2009, 07:49 PM~13839106
> *your funny nikkah :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlueBerry

DO WORK DO WORK


----------



## Still Hated

and more work....................................!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

I started taking my dash out :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 10 2009, 12:41 PM~13843737
> *I started taking my dash out :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THE RULES


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 10 2009, 02:53 PM~13843828
> *YOU KNOW THE RULES
> *


:yes: soon homie


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry+May 10 2009, 09:20 AM~13841926-->
> 
> 
> 
> DO WORK DO WORK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@May 10 2009, 01:04 PM~13843047
> *and more work....................................!!!!
> *


 :nono: you guys in the wrong topic i think :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 9 2009, 04:12 PM~13837393
> *WAIIIIIIIT WAAAAAAAAAAAAAIT A MINUTE, I JUST NOW NOTICE THIS  :angry:
> ASSHOLE
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEVERNIMD THE DATE
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 11 2009, 12:18 AM~13848003
> *:nono: you guys in the wrong topic i think :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :yessad:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

MERNIN


----------



## MAAANDO

Must be nice to own all that chrome.... :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 11 2009, 08:15 AM~13850134
> *Must be nice to own all that chrome.... :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK

Im fixin to find out, mines in the mail :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 11 2009, 04:54 PM~13854810
> *Im fixin to find out, mines in the mail :cheesy:
> *


SHOW OFF :uh: 






































PICS ASSHOLE


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+May 11 2009, 10:45 PM~13857068-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHOW OFF  :uh:
> PICS ASSHOLE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 12 2009, 12:05 AM~13858214
> *TTT
> *


thanks homie, still workin on it


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## rcastro

mods please delete thia topic, car is gettin nowhere :ugh:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 11 2009, 12:18 AM~13848003
> *:nono: you guys in the wrong topic i think :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: this the slower than a mofo topic :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Here are some pics of the dash being dismantled. And some of the 75 dollar infinity speakers I bought a year ago , all dry rotted and torn up from the FL sun and humidity :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :0


----------



## Still Hated

Oooohhhhhh........PICS.... :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 12 2009, 05:10 PM~13866261
> *Here are some pics of the dash being dismantled. And some of the 75 dollar infinity speakers I bought a year ago , all dry rotted and torn up from the FL sun and humidity :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS ABOUT FUCKIN TIME





































:biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD, NOW KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BEFORE I ASK TO HAVE THIS TOPIC DELETED AGAIN :cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+May 12 2009, 10:25 PM~13868284-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohhhhhh........PICS.... :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@May 12 2009, 10:42 PM~13868512
> *ITS ABOUT FUCKIN TIME
> :biggrin:  LOOKIN GOOD, NOW KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BEFORE I ASK TO HAVE THIS TOPIC DELETED AGAIN  :cheesy: :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 13 2009, 12:37 PM~13873047
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 13 2009, 10:23 AM~13873480
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Your actually making more progress then I am right now! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 13 2009, 02:01 PM~13873761
> *Your actually making more progress then I am right now!  :biggrin:
> *


dang, cause I really aint hit a lick


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 13 2009, 11:51 AM~13874178
> *dang, cause I really aint hit a lick
> *


 :biggrin: 

It's ok....soon enough we will be back on the grind. Had to take a couple weekends to clean/paint the garage...then its back to work! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 13 2009, 02:52 PM~13874186
> *:biggrin:
> 
> It's ok....soon enough we will be back on the grind. Had to take a couple weekends to clean/paint the garage...then its back to work!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

TTT Anymore updates on the ride bro


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

CANT SEE FROM THOSE LAST PICS BUT DO YOU HAVE ANY CRACKS IN YOUR DASH? IF NOT ARE YOU GONNA DO ANYTHING SPECIAL TO IT,SUCH AS FIBERGLASS OR SHIT LIKE THAT?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85+May 13 2009, 05:30 PM~13875655-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT Anymore updates on the ride bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not really but a guy just bought the lower valance to the euro that I have and hes sending payment in the mail. Hes also in Texas so when I get it I'll kill two birds with one stone.................Cool with you Homie??
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 13 2009, 06:54 PM~13876538
> *CANT SEE FROM THOSE LAST PICS BUT DO YOU HAVE ANY CRACKS IN YOUR DASH? IF NOT ARE YOU GONNA DO ANYTHING SPECIAL TO IT,SUCH AS FIBERGLASS OR SHIT LIKE THAT?
> *


Yes sir, I got a homie "ABLOWBOY" setting up to glass my dash. If you take a look at his car you'll see why  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 12 2009, 10:42 PM~13868512
> *ITS ABOUT FUCKIN TIME
> :biggrin:  LOOKIN GOOD, NOW KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BEFORE I ASK TO HAVE THIS TOPIC DELETED AGAIN  :cheesy: :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


x10 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn those speakers really shrunk and dried up man... :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 14 2009, 09:16 AM~13882953
> *damn those speakers really shrunk and dried up man... :0
> *


I know tell me about it, expensive cheap ass speakers :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 13 2009, 08:05 PM~13879256
> *Yes sir, I got a homie "ABLOWBOY" setting up to glass my dash. If you take a look at his car you'll see why   :biggrin:
> *


THE REASON I ASK IS CAUSE MY DASH IS THE SAME COLOR BUT HAS A FEW CRACKS. SO MAYBE THE HOMIE MIGHT WANT TO TRADE SINCE THE HOMIE IS FIBERGLASSING HIS ANYWAY :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 13 2009, 10:05 PM~13879256
> *not really but a guy just bought the lower valance to the euro that I have and hes sending payment in the mail. Hes also in Texas so when I get it I'll kill two birds with one stone.................Cool with you Homie??
> 
> Yes sir, I got a homie "ABLOWBOY" setting up to glass my dash. If you take a look at his car you'll see why   :biggrin:
> *


 yea its coo with me homie just as long as i dont end up with the lower valence and he gets my header lol :biggrin: so my painter says my turn mite be up in 2weeks so im hopefully its here by then


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 13 2009, 09:05 PM~13879256
> *not really but a guy just bought the lower valance to the euro that I have and hes sending payment in the mail. Hes also in Texas so when I get it I'll kill two birds with one stone.................Cool with you Homie??
> 
> Yes sir, I got a homie "ABLOWBOY" setting up to glass my dash. If you take a look at his car you'll see why   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: IF YOU WOULD SPEND AS MUCH TIME ON YOUR CAR AS YOU DO ON THE COMPUTER, IT SURE WOULD SPEED UP THE PROGRESS ON YOUR CAR :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  






























AND THANKS FOR THE BUMP FOOL


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 14 2009, 05:41 PM~13887229
> *:uh:  IF YOU WOULD SPEND AS MUCH TIME ON YOUR CAR AS YOU DO ON THE COMPUTER, IT SURE WOULD SPEED UP THE PROGRESS ON YOUR CAR  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> AND THANKS FOR THE BUMP FOOL
> *


 :uh: look at the time on my posts fool, I work during the day  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2009, 09:23 AM~13894277
> *:uh: look at the time on my posts fool, I work during the day   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: its always something


----------



## MAAANDO

Anyone have powerballs? PM me


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: THE WIFE SAYS I DO BUT ALSO SAYS I CANT SHARE EM EITHER :dunno: SORRY MANG


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 15 2009, 10:30 AM~13894694
> *Anyone have powerballs? PM me
> *


you can rub mine but you cant have them (no ****) :biggrin: I bought some off of ebay for 54.00 shipped before, actually twice


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@May 15 2009, 07:53 AM~13894871
> *:uh: THE WIFE SAYS I DO BUT ALSO SAYS I CANT SHARE EM EITHER :dunno: SORRY MANG
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

look at all that bullshit on the hood,he dont give a fuck about this car! :uh: 


































:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

what up homie. time to get to work lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 15 2009, 03:20 PM~13897223
> *look at all that bullshit on the hood,he dont give a fuck about this car! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


thats new parts their homie :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2009, 04:49 PM~13899521
> *thats new parts their homie :cheesy:
> *


IN THE WOVEN BASKET? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 15 2009, 07:51 PM~13899537
> *IN THE WOVEN BASKET? :cheesy:
> *


now that my friend is wifes crap :angry:


----------



## 67juiced

What up? Hows the build coming?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 15 2009, 08:04 PM~13899605
> *What up? Hows the build coming?
> *


slow :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 15 2009, 07:51 PM~13899537
> *IN THE WOVEN BASKET? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thank you!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2009, 08:04 PM~13899610
> *whats progress?   *


----------



## SKEETER

this bucket still aint finished


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 15 2009, 08:26 PM~13899762-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thank you!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@May 15 2009, 08:28 PM~13899775
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 15 2009, 08:29 PM~13899785
> *this bucket still aint finished
> *


pot calling the kettle black i see :uh: 13K posts :uh:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2009, 07:31 PM~13899803
> *pot calling the kettle black i see :uh: 13K posts :uh:
> *


lol aint that the truth, at least you putting in work. i just sit on my ass  


yeah ever since i got taken off the day crew, its hard for me to keep up with you fools


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2009, 08:04 PM~13899610
> *slow :angry:
> *


Thats how it goes :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

workin on it right now :0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 15 2009, 07:23 AM~13894277
> *:uh: look at the time on my posts fool, I work during the day   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: DOESNT LOOK LIKE YOURE WORKING RIGHT NOW :ugh:







































GOOD TIME TO BE WORKIN ON THE RANFLA


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 16 2009, 03:27 PM~13905828-->
> 
> 
> 
> workin on it right now :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@May 16 2009, 04:59 PM~13906365
> *:uh:  DOESNT LOOK LIKE YOURE WORKING RIGHT NOW :ugh:
> GOOD TIME TO BE WORKIN ON THE RANFLA
> *




:uh: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 16 2009, 04:59 PM~13906365
> *:uh:  DOESNT LOOK LIKE YOURE WORKING RIGHT NOW :ugh:
> GOOD TIME TO BE WORKIN ON THE RANFLA
> *


ES-CUSES RIGHT!? :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 16 2009, 05:10 PM~13906428
> *ES-CUSES RIGHT!? :uh:
> *


I said Im workin on it right now fkrs :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 16 2009, 05:31 PM~13906555
> *I said Im workin on it right now fkrs :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 16 2009, 05:50 PM~13906688
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 16 2009, 03:31 PM~13906555
> *I said Im workin on it right now fkrs :angry:
> *


ONLY BECAUSE WE SAID SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 16 2009, 07:20 PM~13907137
> *ONLY BECAUSE WE SAID SOMETHING  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well this is my head unit (no ****), prolly aint worth a damn now because of the sand. :angry: One more thing to add to the list  Sucks (no ****) because it prolly only had about 5 hours of playtime.










Here are some parts that I picked up, a new turn signal lever and a used A/C control unit. Mine was only working on speed #4


----------



## KAKALAK

Well here is the dash getting removed


































Heres my boy :0 :biggrin: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















































Here is my vin tag, Im thinking of having that chromed too


----------



## KAKALAK

Finished the Pass. fender too, just needs to be sprayed with 2K


----------



## KAKALAK

started blocking the rear quarter, applied the filler and will sand sunday


----------



## La Lo

Cant wait for you to get done playing around and get over here to work on my Lincoln. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 17 2009, 10:53 AM~13910983
> *Cant wait for you to get done playing around and get over here to work on my Lincoln. :biggrin:
> *


I still aint got my plane ticket :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2009, 09:19 AM~13911373
> *I still aint got my plane ticket :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


you mean Greyhound :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

ABOUT TIME, SO YOURE KINDA GOIN FACTORY WITH THE A/C UNIT AND OTHER SMALL PARTS?? LOOKS REALLY GOOD


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 17 2009, 12:30 PM~13911443
> *you mean Grayhound :biggrin:
> *


do you mean Greyhound :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 17 2009, 12:43 PM~13911521
> *ABOUT TIME, SO YOURE KINDA GOIN FACTORY WITH THE A/C UNIT AND OTHER SMALL PARTS?? LOOKS REALLY GOOD
> *


What do you mean?? I just got a used control for my car cause mine was only workin at one speed. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

hey what kinda of filler are you using and where u get it from.......


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@May 17 2009, 01:02 PM~13911624
> *hey what kinda of filler are you using and where u get it from.......
> *


RAGE from the autobody jobber store


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2009, 09:58 AM~13911605
> *do you mean Greyhound :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Kentucky education :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@May 17 2009, 05:18 PM~13912982
> *Kentucky education :biggrin:
> *


sounds good just make sure you dont get me a seat by the shitter in the back :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2009, 11:00 AM~13911612
> *What do you mean?? I just got a used control for my car cause mine was only workin at one speed. :biggrin:
> *


I SEEN YOU HAD A FEW NEW PARTS FROM THE LOOKS OF IT THAT LOOKED FACT. LOOKS CLEAN AND OG YOU KNOW


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 17 2009, 08:48 PM~13914135
> *I SEEN YOU HAD A FEW NEW PARTS FROM THE LOOKS OF IT THAT LOOKED FACT. LOOKS CLEAN AND OG YOU KNOW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Finished sanding the glazing filler, cleaned and mixed the 2K


























Shot 2 coats of 2K as the primer was still wet, I looked down the pieces and the appear to be pretty straight.  



























Well Got the stand cleaned off and put the passenger door up.






















Im pretty happy with the work that I got done this weekend. Im half way done with the cars body work issues.


----------



## Still Hated

Lookin good.................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

:thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2009, 07:49 PM~13914595
> *Finished sanding the glazing filler, cleaned and mixed the 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot 2 coats of 2K as the primer was still wet, I looked down the pieces and the appear to be pretty straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Got the stand cleaned off and put the passenger door up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty happy with the work that I got done this weekend. Im half way done with the cars body work issues.
> *


NICE NICE


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks their fellas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good work!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 17 2009, 11:04 PM~13915286
> *good work!!!!!
> *


If I only had your money hmmmmmmmmmmm.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

finally,now keep it moving while ya got some momentum  






























its lookin smoove :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looking good man! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 16 2009, 08:39 PM~13908703
> *Well this is my head unit (no ****), prolly aint worth a damn now because of the sand. :angry: One more thing to add to the list  Sucks (no ****) because it prolly only had about 5 hours of playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some parts that I picked up, a new turn signal lever and a used A/C control unit. Mine was only working on speed #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u need one?? i just took mines off


----------



## La Lo

Looks good. Sorry the shitter was all they had left :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

*Dayum Homie!! you Puttin in those Hours!!! Keep it Up Playa!!!*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 18 2009, 10:27 AM~13918603
> *u need one?? i just took mines off
> *


Is it a free bee??? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Just got 2 boxes in the mail :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Pics tonight


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 10:59 AM~13920525
> *Is it a free bee???  :biggrin:
> *


payshippin and gas money :biggrin: 


its yours!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 18 2009, 03:12 PM~13921337
> *payshippin and gas money :biggrin:
> its yours!!!
> *


what is it again?? , cause there was 3 pics :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

the car og strereo right?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 18 2009, 03:27 PM~13921446
> *the top of the line JVC strereo right?
> *



:yes: thanks homie, send me your paypal addy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

its a tape player delco right?
hella fat?

ima hit u up in da mornin tomorow ima try to get u a pic so u can see it


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 02:15 PM~13920736
> *Just got 2 boxes in the mail :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Pics tonight
> *


still waiting


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 05:44 PM~13924283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


MUST BE NICE


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 12:29 AM~13917619
> *If I only had your money hmmmmmmmmmmm.............................. :biggrin:
> *


Shit....only if we had your DEEP pockets....  Mr. blind the fuck out of me when i look under your car..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+May 18 2009, 08:14 PM~13924553-->
> 
> 
> 
> MUST BE NICE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the spindles just because of you homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@May 18 2009, 09:31 PM~13925472
> *Shit....only if we had your DEEP pockets....  Mr. blind the fuck out of me when i look under your car..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shit Im spending my paint money


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 02:29 AM~13917619
> *If I only had your money hmmmmmmmmmmm.............................. :biggrin:
> *


I have no cash fool...I live for my car and my car lives for me... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 06:44 PM~13924283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


and you're saying you got no cash fool...Damn that's looking good!!!   Cisco will be proud of you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 10:26 PM~13926182
> *I have no cash fool...I live for my car and my car lives for me... :biggrin:
> *


Well you and XTC have a good deal worked out then


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 18 2009, 10:28 PM~13926198
> *and you're saying you got no cash fool...Damn that's looking good!!!     Cisco will be proud of you!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 04:44 PM~13924283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Ok...some chrome.....for that pic we will let you slack on progress for a day! :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 18 2009, 03:38 PM~13921576
> *its a tape player  delco right?
> hella fat?
> 
> ima hit u up in da mornin tomorow ima try to get u a pic so u can see it
> *


you must of not seen your post that I edited :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 19 2009, 08:33 AM~13930993
> *Ok...some chrome.....for that pic we will let you slack on progress for a day!  :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 07:53 PM~13925737
> *I got the spindles just because of you homie
> 
> shit Im spending my paint money
> *


I GOT A LIL RUST ON MINE  BUT ITLL DUE FOR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 19 2009, 10:54 AM~13931853
> *I GOT A LIL RUST ON MINE    BUT ITLL DUE FOR NOW  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir, thats alot of surface area to be polishing once a week


----------



## cheydogge




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 16 2009, 11:39 PM~13908703
> *Well this is my head unit (no ****), prolly aint worth a damn now because of the sand. :angry: One more thing to add to the list  Sucks (no ****) because it prolly only had about 5 hours of playtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some parts that I picked up, a new turn signal lever and a used A/C control unit. Mine was only working on speed #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 16 2009, 11:45 PM~13908746
> *Well here is the dash getting removed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my boy  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my vin tag, Im thinking of having that chromed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 07:44 PM~13924283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ttt


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2009, 08:58 AM~13931894
> *yes sir, thats alot of surface area to be polishing once a week
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

ttt


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2009, 06:28 AM~13930737
> *Well you and XTC have a good deal worked out then
> *



I have full access to Dave Bank Account!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 19 2009, 10:22 PM~13935753
> *I have full access to Dave Bank Account!!!   :biggrin:
> *


I bet you do :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 19 2009, 03:22 PM~13935753
> *I have full access to Dave Bank Account!!!   :biggrin:
> *


yeah and that thing is fucking empty...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2009, 05:28 AM~13930737
> *Well you and XTC have a good deal worked out then
> *


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 19 2009, 11:45 PM~13936748
> *yeah and that thing is fucking empty...
> *


My wife tells me that lowriding is worst than Crack :biggrin: Id say shes right, im trying to find a blood plasma place so i can make some money :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 07:44 PM~13924283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Very nice Homie............Gotta love that Chrome :biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@May 19 2009, 10:02 PM~13939728
> *Wait to i get done with that dash
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

SHOW OFF :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 19 2009, 10:47 PM~13940315
> *SHOW OFF :ugh:
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 19 2009, 09:13 PM~13940634
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 19 2009, 11:26 PM~13940795
> *:yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2009, 09:49 PM~13914595
> *Finished sanding the glazing filler, cleaned and mixed the 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot 2 coats of 2K as the primer was still wet, I looked down the pieces and the appear to be pretty straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Got the stand cleaned off and put the passenger door up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty happy with the work that I got done this weekend. Im half way done with the cars body work issues.
> *


ttt :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 07:44 PM~13924283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@May 19 2009, 06:00 PM~13937659
> *My wife tells me that lowriding is worst than Crack :biggrin: Id say shes right, im trying to find a blood plasma place so i can make some money :biggrin:
> *


it is really...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 20 2009, 07:22 AM~13943992
> *it is really...
> *


:yessad:


----------



## MAAANDO

Lookin Good LaK! How you been dogg?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 20 2009, 09:06 AM~13944303
> *Lookin Good LaK! How you been dogg?
> *


chillen, been working on the ride more :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

A little something we thought would be a good idea.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 20 2009, 11:40 AM~13945410
> *A little something we thought would be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I agree :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 20 2009, 05:11 PM~13948961
> *I agree :biggrin:
> *


Feel free to post whore this flyer :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 06:53 PM~13925737
> *I got the spindles just because of you homie
> 
> shit Im spending my paint money
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 20 2009, 05:13 PM~13948973
> *Feel free to post whore this flyer :biggrin:
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave: Wussup Loco?! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> :wave:  Wussup Loco?!  :biggrin:
> [/b]


installed the popper in the pass door last night :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2009, 03:32 AM~13955485
> *installed the popper in the pass door last night :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


That is twice as much work as NYBossman and myself have done! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 21 2009, 10:45 AM~13956348
> *That is twice as much work as NYBossman and myself have done!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You guys are ahead anyways, i got to do alot of catching up


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2009, 08:38 AM~13956804
> *You guys are ahead anyways, i got to do alot of catching up
> *


Lol....at this rate it shouldn't take you long! 

It doesn't matter though...I have come to the conclusion that there is no point in rushing it. That is when stuff gets done half assed...and why not do it right the first time? And make it reliable so I don't have to spend weekends fixing things after it is done! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 04:44 PM~13924283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0   RICHY RICH IN HURR


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

cars looking good homie :biggrin: 

any word from the guy that bought the lower valence bro?


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 18 2009, 07:44 PM~13924283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 21 2009, 11:42 AM~13956834-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....at this rate it shouldn't take you long!
> 
> It doesn't matter though...I have come to the conclusion that there is no point in rushing it. That is when stuff gets done half assed...and why not do it right the first time? And make it reliable so I don't have to spend weekends fixing things after it is done!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah thats cool :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Infamous [email protected] 21 2009, 12:12 PM~13957101
> *:0     RICHY RICH IN HURR
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 04:04 PM~13959505
> *cars looking good homie  :biggrin:
> 
> any word from the guy that bought the lower valence bro?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah sorry bro, homeboy just pmd me and said he sent the MO yesterday. So when it comes its getting shipped
> <!--QuoteBegin-wop_inda_wood_@May 21 2009, 04:21 PM~13959665
> *:0  hno:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

............








ON THE TIME PERAMITERS YOU'RE GIVEN


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 21 2009, 08:20 PM~13962261
> *............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE TIME PERAMITERS YOU'RE GIVEN
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

comon post some new pics fool... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2009, 10:44 PM~13963555
> *comon post some new pics fool... :biggrin:
> *


I left it in the truck and its raining  But I did a little something  :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2009, 02:32 AM~13955485
> *installed the popper in the pass door last night :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


Cool...I just counted my collection of canadian quarters! I have about six of them! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> Cool...I just counted my collection of canadian quarters! I have about six of them! :biggrin:
> [/b]


Good for you homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: If you get 3 more of them, you'll catch up to my collection


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## ValiantGurl64

ttt props. thanks for checking out my build.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 09:54 AM~13967575
> *ttt props. thanks for checking out my build.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup chupa leche? :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 22 2009, 01:00 PM~13969208
> *Sup chupa leche? :wave:
> *


 :angry: :nono:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 01:04 PM~13969246
> *:angry: :nono:
> *


:roflmao: Good thing you didnt answer. Just checking your spanish! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 22 2009, 01:11 PM~13969317
> *:roflmao: Good thing you didnt answer. Just checking your spanish! :biggrin:
> *


lol I dont know if Im right but it sounded like you were asking if "I want to suck milk" (no ****) :angry:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 01:18 PM~13969390
> *lol I dont know if Im right but it sounded like you were asking if "I want to suck milk" (no ****) :angry:
> *


:roflmao: 

Nah I said Wassup Milk Sucker! :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 22 2009, 01:20 PM~13969408
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Nah I said Wassup Milk Sucker! :roflmao:
> *


funny I took it as you were asking if I suck milk cause you had a "?" after it...... but it was a "?" about like wassup :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:nicoderm:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 10:30 AM~13969517
> *funny I took it as you were asking if I suck milk cause you had a "?" after it...... but it was a "?" about like wassup :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 22 2009, 02:57 PM~13970644
> *:cheesy:
> *


:|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 22 2009, 03:07 PM~13970738
> *:|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Still Hated

Still Hated, KAKALAK................................ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 22 2009, 08:59 PM~13973621
> *Still Hated, KAKALAK................................              :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wussup homie are you going to the miami show??


----------



## majikmike0118

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@May 23 2009, 12:38 PM~13977620
> *ttt  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 23 2009, 05:40 AM~13976645
> *Wussup homie are you going to the miami show??
> *


Yep......... :biggrin: trying to take the Towncar............   you coming down...?????


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WHATS CRACKIN................


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 23 2009, 03:08 PM~13979565
> *WHATS CRACKIN................
> *


It aint this Kraka...... :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2009, 03:42 PM~13978755
> *Yep......... :biggrin: trying to take the Towncar............    you coming down...?????
> *


for sure big dawg


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2009, 07:55 PM~13980027
> *It aint this Kraka...... :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


nice avi


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 23 2009, 05:01 PM~13980068
> *nice avi
> *


Thanks.....my brothers cutty i'm working on....hopefully have some new pics tomorrow... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2009, 08:13 PM~13980127
> *Thanks.....my brothers cutty i'm working on....hopefully have some new pics tomorrow... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 23 2009, 09:12 PM~13980447
> *
> *


Whats the story morning glory?


----------



## Still Hated

Post pics of dinner..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 15 2008, 04:24 PM~11870889
> *
> and don't forget. tomorrow is "hug a retard day" so don't freak out like you did last year............. ant nobody tryin to hurt you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i found this back in the beginning of my topic and thought it was funny as fuck


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 23 2009, 09:15 PM~13980457
> *Whats the story morning glory?
> *


Contemplating on Ribbed or studded.... :0


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 23 2009, 06:56 PM~13980641
> *Contemplating on Ribbed or studded.... :0
> *


nah...the new vibrating ring.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 23 2009, 09:28 PM~13980526-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: i found this back in the beginning of my topic and thought it was funny as fuck
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is funny as hell
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 09:56 PM~13980641
> *Contemplating on Ribbed or studded.... :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im reposting this in Valients topic :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 And yes I am cock blocking (no ****)
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@May 23 2009, 10:06 PM~13980697
> *nah...the new vibrating ring.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not you too :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 24 2009, 07:45 AM~13982846
> *that is funny as hell
> Im reposting this in Valients topic :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 And yes I am cock blocking (no ****)
> not you too :scrutinize: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 

My NIKKA! :roflmao:  :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 24 2009, 11:34 AM~13983337
> *:roflmao:
> 
> My NIKKA! :roflmao:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Passenger door, filler and primer










































Sanded the dash down


----------



## Still Hated

Now were talking.............


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

SUP HOMIE :wave: 

HOWS UR BUILD COMING?

IM FINALLY FEEL LIKE IM GETTING SOMEWHERE NOW......TOOK THE CAPRICE OUT FOR A CRUISE TONIGHT. ILL BE FINISHING UP THE INTERIOR THIS WEEK AND THEN ITS OFF TO PAINT N A COUPLE OF WEEKS.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+May 24 2009, 09:24 PM~13985852-->
> 
> 
> 
> Now were talking.............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PORT_CITY_RYDA_@May 24 2009, 11:19 PM~13986737
> *SUP HOMIE :wave:
> 
> HOWS UR BUILD COMING?
> 
> IM FINALLY FEEL LIKE IM GETTING SOMEWHERE NOW......TOOK THE CAPRICE OUT FOR A CRUISE TONIGHT. ILL BE FINISHING UP THE INTERIOR THIS WEEK AND THEN ITS OFF TO PAINT N A COUPLE OF WEEKS.
> *


its going homie, I am almost sure due to my job that I wont be getting it painted until tax time :angry: but I still got alot of interior work that I can do so it wont be a lost cause.


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Still Hated




----------



## wop_inda_wood

:wave:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 24 2009, 05:45 AM~13982846-->
> 
> 
> 
> that is funny as hell
> Im reposting this in Valients topic :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 And yes I am cock blocking (no ****)
> not you too :scrutinize: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@May 24 2009, 07:01 PM~13985719
> *Passenger door, filler and primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded the dash down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking great! Keep it up.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 25 2009, 07:43 PM~13993131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man I cant wait till mine locks up like that


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 25 2009, 09:42 PM~13994378
> *man I cant wait till mine locks up like that
> *


 :loco: :yes: :tongue:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well heres the guide coat










after blocking you see the low spots

















applied filler

























reprimed the door, the primer was not sprayed uniform so that I could build up the low areas 









degreased the dash in prep for glass


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

:thumbsup:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 23 2009, 08:06 PM~13980697
> *nah...the new vibrating ring.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pleasure max...it's ribbed AND studded...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 25 2009, 09:53 PM~13994490
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 25 2009, 06:51 PM~13994476
> *Well heres the guide coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after blocking you see the low spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applied filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reprimed the door, the primer was not sprayed uniform so that I could build up the low areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> degreased the dash in prep for glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 25 2009, 09:54 PM~13994493
> *Pleasure max...it's ribbed AND studded...
> *


Ill make sure to pick up a few.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 06:17 AM~13998676
> *Ill make sure to pick up a few.
> *


They don't count if your using them on farm animals!  :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 09:39 AM~13998760
> *They don't count if your using them on farm animals!    :biggrin:
> *


Damn! I thought they did.... :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 06:52 AM~13998836
> *Damn! I thought they did.... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 26 2009, 08:27 AM~13998527-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Looking good!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 09:17 AM~13998676
> *Ill make sure to pick up a few.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rant: :rant: :angry: :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 09:39 AM~13998760
> *They don't count if your using them on farm animals!    :biggrin:
> *


Ohhhhh you just called Valient a "Farm Animal" :0 :0 :0 :0 


> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+May 26 2009, 09:45 AM~13998806-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the bump(no ****) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 09:53 AM~13998841
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 26 2009, 11:00 AM~13999336
> *thanks homie
> :rant: :rant:  :angry:  :angry:
> Ohhhhh you just called Valient a "Farm Animal" :0  :0  :0  :0
> thanks for the bump in the butt(no ****)  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


WTF is going on here?!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 26 2009, 08:00 AM~13999336
> *Ohhhhh you just called Valient a "Farm Animal" :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

No I was referencing Maando's affinity for farm animals! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 11:15 AM~13999478
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> No I was referencing Maando's affinity for farm animals!  :biggrin:
> *


I love me some cat tho..... :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 08:16 AM~13999482
> *I love me some cat tho..... :0
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+May 26 2009, 11:09 AM~13999410-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is going on here?!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: I said no **** fkr :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 26 2009, 11:15 AM~13999478
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> No I was referencing Maando's affinity for farm animals!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 11:16 AM~13999482
> *I love me some cat tho..... :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@May 26 2009, 11:20 AM~13999516
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


x2


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 26 2009, 11:22 AM~13999536
> *:uh: I said no **** fkr :angry:
> oh
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> x2
> *


So how was your weekends ladies?


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 26 2009, 10:00 AM~13999336
> *thanks for the bump(no ****)  :biggrin:  *


  Lots of reading to catch up....but so far so good homie! :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 26 2009, 11:48 AM~13999825
> *  Lots of reading to catch up....but so far so good homie!  :cheesy:
> *


Not really much reading.... just alot of ghey posting between these fockers!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+May 26 2009, 11:39 AM~13999723-->
> 
> 
> 
> So how was your weekends MY NIKKAH?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fine, worked on the ride
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Latin [email protected] 26 2009, 11:48 AM~13999825
> *  Lots of reading to catch up....but so far so good homie!  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 11:52 AM~13999870
> *Not really much reading.... just alot of ghey posting between these fockers!
> *


you were the only one posting that crap :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 26 2009, 01:19 PM~14000725
> *fine, worked on the ride
> x2
> 
> you were the only one posting that crap :uh:
> *


Yo dawg, any junk yards up there have any roadies? I need something for the Monsta.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 01:29 PM~14000846
> *Yo dawg, any junk yards up there have any roadies? I need something for the Monsta.
> *


I havent seen any roadies in the yards, but I will keep my eye out  What do you need besides your ass handed to you for messin with my "V" :angry: :angry:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 26 2009, 02:16 PM~14001429
> *I havent seen any roadies in the yards, but I will keep my eye out  What do you need besides your ass handed to you for messin with my "V" :angry:  :angry:
> *


:roflmao: I need a headliner and seatbelts. Preferrably Grey or Black. LMK cracka!


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

YO


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@May 26 2009, 02:25 PM~14001554
> *YO
> *


Sup nikkuh!


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Stop bumpin ur topic wit no pics!


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 12:24 PM~14002177
> *Stop bumpin ur topic wit no pics!
> *


x1,000,000!!!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

FUCK!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+May 26 2009, 03:24 PM~14002177-->
> 
> 
> 
> Stop bumpin ur topic wit no pics!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 26 2009, 04:05 PM~14002587
> *x1,000,000!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 04:27 PM~14002779
> *FUCK!!!!
> *


I just posted pics yesterday :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 24 2009, 09:01 PM~13985719
> *Passenger door, filler and primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanded the dash down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 25 2009, 09:51 PM~13994476
> *Well heres the guide coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after blocking you see the low spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applied filler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reprimed the door, the primer was not sprayed uniform so that I could build up the low areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> degreased the dash in prep for glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MAAANDO

:biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+May 26 2009, 07:17 AM~13998676-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ill make sure to pick up a few.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DO IT! The package is pink, but I'm sure you'll get over that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 09:09 AM~13999410
> *WTF is going on here?!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 09:39 AM~13999723
> *So how was your weekends ladies?
> *


GREAT!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 10:52 AM~13999870
> *Not really much reading.... just alot of ghey posting between these fockers!
> *


 :0


----------



## southGAcustoms

:scrutinize:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 26 2009, 05:07 PM~14003186
> *DO IT! The package is pink, but I'm sure you'll get over that lol.
> :0
> GREAT!
> *


Are those the kind you like?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 08:16 PM~14005175
> *Are those the kind you like?
> *


Im going to have to make a house call maando........ and it aint going to be a friendly visit :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 25 2009, 06:42 PM~13994378
> *man I cant wait till mine locks up like that
> *


Thats all the way down...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 26 2009, 09:41 PM~14005978
> *Im going to have to make a house call maando........ and it aint going to be a friendly visit :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Its over for you white boy! :rofl:


----------



## Still Hated

damn...from rubbers...to farm animals...and back to car parts... :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+May 26 2009, 06:16 PM~14005175-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are those the kind you like?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't of recommended it otherwise.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@May 26 2009, 07:53 PM~14006147
> *Its over for you white boy! :rofl:
> *


oh no...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 26 2009, 09:45 PM~14006030
> *Thats all the way down...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hno: hno:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 26 2009, 07:34 PM~14006669
> *hno: hno:
> *


Damn......  i didnt say it was on the bumper........  it's just for looks.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

PICS FOOLIO :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@May 26 2009, 10:54 PM~14006973
> *Damn......  i didnt say it was on the bumper........  it's just for looks.... :cheesy:    :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 27 2009, 03:40 AM~14010670
> *PICS FOOLIO :biggrin:
> *


Dont say that.... He will repost the same pics from a week ago!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 09:58 AM~14011707
> *Dont say that.... He will repost the same pics from a week ago!
> *


 :uh: Im on my way to your thread..... and it better have pics :angry:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 10:04 AM~14011754
> *:uh: Im on my way to your thread..... and it better have pics :angry:
> *


Muthucka!!!! Aint no pics till after the picnic!!!! :angry: Im tired of saying it!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 10:06 AM~14011765
> *Muthucka!!!! Aint no pics till after the picnic!!!! :angry: Im tired of saying it!
> *


nobody is above the lil law :scrutinize:


----------



## MAAANDO

Who posted in: KAKALAK "A Todo Costo" Build Up
Poster Posts 
KAKALAK 2444 
DUVAL 540 
NY-BOSSMAN 300 
ELMAÑOSO863 228 
MAAANDO 221 
29tudor 115 
Infamous James 115 
classic customs 115 
SKEETER 90 
Kadillac G 86 
buffitout 81 
KC RYDA 78 
WICKEDKUSTOMS 74 
79 cutty 74 
Texas_Bowties 74 
MAJESTICSLIFE63 72 
MAJESTICS-CFL 57 
SYCKO-AZ 53 
Scrilla 48 
crucialjp 46 
GoodTimesFL 41 
majikmike0118 41 
MAYHEM 38 
IN YA MOUF 35 
wop_inda_wood 35 
Still Hated 31 
DOOZER 30 
Looney 30 
God's Son2 29 
Mr.GreenEyes 1 28 
BlueBerry 28 
cam383rs 26 
modowned.com 24 
PORT_CITY_RYDA 21 
Coast 2 Coast 21 
1979mc 20 
low_g 19 
Pure Xtc 17 
mrchavez 17 
Scrapin63 16 
UaintROLnLOW 16 
GueroRegal 16 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 13 
Supaf|y in the Ky 12 
I Drag A55 12 
Groc006 12 
PORTCITYCOWBOY 11 
LowandBeyond 10 
TATTOO-76 10 
ROBERTO G 10 
Sin7 10 
La Lo 10 
tlc64impala 10 
fleetwoodpimpin 9 
wired61 9 
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 8 
MIVLIFE 8 
southGAcustoms 7 
southside groovin 7 
310~SFCC 7 
pdutzel 6 
Lyfaluxury 6 
81cutty 6 
ValiantGurl64 6 
ElMonte74' 6 
67juiced 6 
TrinityGarden 6 
LVdroe 5 
"MR. OSO" 5 
Mr.6Trey 5 
JESUS H. CHRIST 5 
J-VO 4 
lboogie 4 
PICAZZO 4 
praisethelowered59 4 
LIFEOFDAPARTY93 4 
Skim 4 
68niou1 4 
tddbrumfield 4 
64_EC_STYLE 3 
FULLYCLOWNIN 3 
PAYASO'S49 3 
Latin Thug 3 
knight time 3 
ROLLIN TITO 3 
TYTE9D 3 
SIXONEFORLIFE 3 
LOCO 78 3 
premierkaddy 3 
ABLOWBOY 3 
hugos76 3 
01lowlow 3 
BABYBOY78 2 
bdbob45 2 
Pyrit 2 
LIQUIDLINES 2 
elrey82 2 
Ulysses 2 2 
HIGH HITTER 2 
Kandy Drippa 2 
MotownScandal 2 
Mark 2 
MiKLO 2 
sticky 2 
little chris 2 
cripn8ez 2 
vengence 2 
bBblue88olds 2 
vouges17 2 
FAMILIA863 2 
ScandalusSeville83 2 
Austin Ace 1 
Str8BoucinT&M 1 
sicko87 1 
CADDYONCHROME 1 
CHOPPER 76 1 
Peezy_420 1 
hammysuperswitch 1 
Artistics.TX 1 
texmex 1 
306caddy 1 
mycutty 1 
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 1 
SCRAPING-CADILLAC 1 
68caprice 1 
4SHOW 1 
gizmoscustoms 1 
LA Homie 1 
NIMSTER64 1 
DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 1 
70DELTA88 1 
Str8crazy80 1 
MR BLVD 1 
3PumpdBlazer 1 
mill creek 1 
D-Cheeze 1 
BuThatsaCHRYSLER 1 
Unity_Jon 1 
chromeandpaint 1 
ride4life 1 
ricndaregal 1 
rcastro 1 
individualsbox 1 
tunasub_on_u 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
DarknessWithin 1 
northwestG 1 
ROYALTYRAG 1 
RIDERCHRONICLES 1 
fesboogie 1 
eyeneff 1 
Bump 1 
1980cutlasssupreme 1 
toxiconer 1 
scrapin82regal 1 
87 fleet 1 
JOE(CAPRICE)68 1 
abel 1 
I KEEP IT REAL 1 
topless65 1 
TAIB 1 
g-style 1 
1 LO 64 1 
LOWLYFE62 1 
LOWLAC91 1 
PBOY 1 
MY TURN 1 
1978mc 1 
HiLoHyDrOs 1 
1up3down 1 
IMPALA JOHN 1 
west coast ridaz 1 
BORN2RHYDE818 1 
illholla 1 
64 CRAWLING 1 
richie562 1 
kmaticc 1 
klasick83 1 
OneStopCustoms 1 
Cadillac Chris 1 
cheloRO75 1 
cheydogge 1


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 08:23 AM~14011876
> *Who posted in: KAKALAK "A Todo Costo" Build Up
> Poster Posts
> KAKALAK 2444
> DUVAL 540
> NY-BOSSMAN 300
> ELMAÑOSO863 228
> MAAANDO 221
> 29tudor 115
> Infamous James 115
> classic customs 115
> SKEETER 90
> Kadillac G 86
> buffitout 81
> KC RYDA 78
> WICKEDKUSTOMS 74
> 79 cutty 74
> Texas_Bowties 74
> MAJESTICSLIFE63 72
> MAJESTICS-CFL 57
> SYCKO-AZ 53
> Scrilla 48
> crucialjp 46
> GoodTimesFL 41
> majikmike0118 41
> MAYHEM 38
> IN YA MOUF 35
> wop_inda_wood 35
> Still Hated 31
> DOOZER 30
> Looney 30
> God's Son2 29
> Mr.GreenEyes 1 28
> BlueBerry 28
> cam383rs 26
> modowned.com 24
> PORT_CITY_RYDA 21
> Coast 2 Coast 21
> 1979mc 20
> low_g 19
> Pure Xtc 17
> mrchavez 17
> Scrapin63 16
> UaintROLnLOW 16
> GueroRegal 16
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 13
> Supaf|y in the Ky 12
> I Drag A55 12
> Groc006 12
> PORTCITYCOWBOY 11
> LowandBeyond 10
> TATTOO-76 10
> ROBERTO G 10
> Sin7 10
> La Lo 10
> tlc64impala 10
> fleetwoodpimpin 9
> wired61 9
> TeXaS_ReGaL_85 8
> MIVLIFE 8
> southGAcustoms 7
> southside groovin 7
> 310~SFCC 7
> pdutzel 6
> Lyfaluxury 6
> 81cutty 6
> ValiantGurl64 6
> ElMonte74' 6
> 67juiced 6
> TrinityGarden 6
> LVdroe 5
> "MR. OSO" 5
> Mr.6Trey 5
> JESUS H. CHRIST 5
> J-VO 4
> lboogie 4
> PICAZZO 4
> praisethelowered59 4
> LIFEOFDAPARTY93 4
> Skim 4
> 68niou1 4
> tddbrumfield 4
> 64_EC_STYLE 3
> FULLYCLOWNIN 3
> PAYASO'S49 3
> Latin Thug 3
> knight time 3
> ROLLIN TITO 3
> TYTE9D 3
> SIXONEFORLIFE 3
> LOCO 78 3
> premierkaddy 3
> ABLOWBOY 3
> hugos76 3
> 01lowlow 3
> BABYBOY78 2
> bdbob45 2
> Pyrit 2
> LIQUIDLINES 2
> elrey82 2
> Ulysses 2 2
> HIGH HITTER 2
> Kandy Drippa 2
> MotownScandal 2
> Mark 2
> MiKLO 2
> sticky 2
> little chris 2
> cripn8ez 2
> vengence 2
> bBblue88olds 2
> vouges17 2
> FAMILIA863 2
> ScandalusSeville83 2
> Austin Ace 1
> Str8BoucinT&M 1
> sicko87 1
> CADDYONCHROME 1
> CHOPPER 76 1
> Peezy_420 1
> hammysuperswitch 1
> Artistics.TX 1
> texmex 1
> 306caddy 1
> mycutty 1
> RHYDERS STREET WEAR 1
> SCRAPING-CADILLAC 1
> 68caprice 1
> 4SHOW 1
> gizmoscustoms 1
> LA Homie 1
> NIMSTER64 1
> DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 1
> 70DELTA88 1
> Str8crazy80 1
> MR BLVD 1
> 3PumpdBlazer 1
> mill creek 1
> D-Cheeze 1
> BuThatsaCHRYSLER 1
> Unity_Jon 1
> chromeandpaint 1
> ride4life 1
> ricndaregal 1
> rcastro 1
> individualsbox 1
> tunasub_on_u 1
> BIG WHIT 64 1
> DarknessWithin 1
> northwestG 1
> ROYALTYRAG 1
> RIDERCHRONICLES 1
> fesboogie 1
> eyeneff 1
> Bump 1
> 1980cutlasssupreme 1
> toxiconer 1
> scrapin82regal 1
> 87 fleet 1
> JOE(CAPRICE)68 1
> abel 1
> I KEEP IT REAL 1
> topless65 1
> TAIB 1
> g-style 1
> 1 LO 64 1
> LOWLYFE62 1
> LOWLAC91 1
> PBOY 1
> MY TURN 1
> 1978mc 1
> HiLoHyDrOs 1
> 1up3down 1
> IMPALA JOHN 1
> west coast ridaz 1
> BORN2RHYDE818 1
> illholla 1
> 64 CRAWLING 1
> richie562 1
> kmaticc 1
> klasick83 1
> OneStopCustoms 1
> Cadillac Chris 1
> cheloRO75 1
> cheydogge 1
> *


Ummm....holy crap...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 27 2009, 10:31 AM~14011930
> *Ummm....holy crap...
> *


um x2 :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 07:23 AM~14011876
> *Who posted in: KAKALAK "A Todo Costo" Build Up
> Poster Posts
> KAKALAK 2444
> DUVAL 540
> NY-BOSSMAN 300
> ELMAÑOSO863 228
> MAAANDO 221
> 29tudor 115
> Infamous James 115
> classic customs 115
> SKEETER 90
> Kadillac G 86
> buffitout 81
> KC RYDA 78
> WICKEDKUSTOMS 74
> 79 cutty 74
> Texas_Bowties 74
> MAJESTICSLIFE63 72
> MAJESTICS-CFL 57
> SYCKO-AZ 53
> Scrilla 48
> crucialjp 46
> GoodTimesFL 41
> majikmike0118 41
> MAYHEM 38
> IN YA MOUF 35
> wop_inda_wood 35
> Still Hated 31
> DOOZER 30
> Looney 30
> God's Son2 29
> Mr.GreenEyes 1 28
> BlueBerry 28
> cam383rs 26
> modowned.com 24
> PORT_CITY_RYDA 21
> Coast 2 Coast 21
> 1979mc 20
> low_g 19
> Pure Xtc 17
> mrchavez 17
> Scrapin63 16
> UaintROLnLOW 16
> GueroRegal 16
> LuxuriouSMontreaL 13
> Supaf|y in the Ky 12
> I Drag A55 12
> Groc006 12
> PORTCITYCOWBOY 11
> 
> *


What do I win?


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 08:32 AM~14011939
> *um x2 :wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+May 27 2009, 10:47 AM~14012049-->
> 
> 
> 
> What do I win?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You win a Tshirt homie, pm me your addy and I'll get it shipped out :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 10:58 AM~14012185
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-PORT_CITY_RYDA_@May 27 2009, 11:13 AM~14012324
> *uffin:
> *


uffin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 08:23 AM~14012439
> *You win a Tshirt homie, pm me your addy and I'll get it shipped out :cheesy:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

What up homie? Still raining down there or what :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@May 27 2009, 11:33 AM~14012532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up homie? Still raining down there or what :angry:
> *


6/10ths of an inch last night.... but its better than 3" in one night


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## MAAANDO

My computer at work locked me out of Layitlow! :angry:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 09:58 AM~14011707
> *Dont say that.... He will repost the same pics from a week ago!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

What up homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+May 27 2009, 05:46 PM~14016389-->
> 
> 
> 
> My computer at work locked me out of Layitlow! :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what you get for looking at gay porn :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 06:44 PM~14017015
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-tlc64impala_@May 27 2009, 08:22 PM~14018181
> *What up homie  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 27 2009, 01:46 PM~14016389
> *My computer at work locked me out of Layitlow! :angry:
> *


looks like you wont be able to post as many smiley faces now. 

edit: oh shit i thought kaka posted that lol. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 27 2009, 11:56 PM~14020487
> *looks like you wont be able to post as many smiley faces now.
> 
> edit: oh shit i thought kaka posted that lol.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I was number 1 today with 180


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 27 2009, 08:05 PM~14020604
> *:biggrin: I was number 1 today with 180
> *


how many of them were in our thread? :|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 28 2009, 12:11 AM~14020698
> *how many of them were in our thread? :|
> *


I dont know but the important thing is that I kept Supreme Styles ttt  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:






pics in a little while


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2009, 03:29 AM~14022937
> *I dont know but the important thing is that I kept Supreme Styles ttt   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> pics in a little while
> *


Did I read that...or are my eyes still not fully awake? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2009, 08:05 AM~14023060
> *Did I read that...or are my eyes still not fully awake?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got these in the mail yesterday, they are for my doors


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2009, 05:43 AM~14023163
> *Got these in the mail yesterday, they are for my doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Where you pick those up at? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

I forgot the pic of the guide coat but here are the results of it


















here is the glaze application, did this till 1A and had to stop and go to bed :420:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2009, 08:45 AM~14023171
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Where you pick those up at? :biggrin:
> *


EBAY for 22 bucks shipped, it was a steal so I had to jump on it (no ****), the other pushers I got with the kit, didnt work where they were designed to go :angry: Now I got to weld up the hole and install these at the end of the door


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2009, 05:52 AM~14023189
> *EBAY for 22 bucks shipped, it was a steal so I had to jump on it (no ****), the other pushers I got with the kit, didnt work where they were designed to go :angry:  Now I got to weld up the hole and install these at the end of the door
> *


Dam steal of a deal! I was tempted to put in door poppers and shave the locks....but haven't leaned one way or the other yet. Progress is looking good though! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2009, 08:53 AM~14023194
> *Dam steal of a deal! I was tempted to put in door poppers and shave the locks....but haven't leaned one way or the other yet. Progress is looking good though!  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT EVER YOU DO, DONT WELD TOO FAST, THE DOORS WARP REAL EASY.............That 1/2 the reason the doors are taking me so long, the other half was the deletion of the rocker trim. I will never do that again. I swear when they weld the studs on the doors it warps the sheit out of them. :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2009, 05:58 AM~14023211
> *WHAT EVER YOU DO, DONT WELD TOO FAST, THE DOORS WARP REAL EASY.............That 1/2 the reason the doors are taking me so long, the other half was the deletion of the rocker trim. I will never do that again. I swear when they weld the studs on the doors it warps the sheit out of them. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Good to know. I was pretty much leaning towards not doing it, just because I personally don't like the idea of relying on the popper to get me in the car......but if I decide to I will keep that in mind. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2009, 09:08 AM~14023250
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Good to know. I was pretty much leaning towards not doing it, just because I personally don't like the idea of relying on the popper to get me in the car......but if I decide to I will keep that in mind.  :biggrin:
> *


believe me after the money and time that has been spent, I have thought of picking up 2 more doors from the bone yard :angry: but Im sticking it out (no ****)


----------



## PAYASO'S49

whats up MR.KAKALAK :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 28 2009, 09:15 AM~14023266
> *whats up MR.KAKALAK    :wave:
> *


fixed :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2009, 06:13 AM~14023265
> *believe me after the money and time that has been spent, I have thought of picking up 2 more doors from the bone yard :angry:  but Im sticking it out (no ****)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Makes it that much easier to pass on doing that! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 28 2009, 09:32 AM~14023312
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Makes it that much easier to pass on doing that!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+May 28 2009, 08:43 AM~14023163-->
> 
> 
> 
> Got these in the mail yesterday, they are for my doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@May 28 2009, 08:49 AM~14023184
> *I forgot the pic of the guide coat but here are the results of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the glaze application, did this till 1A and had to stop and go to bed :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on to the new page :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced




----------



## KADILAKIN

:0


----------



## low_g

sup homie, havent been in here in a minute but thought i would hit you up to say wassup. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

91,095 VIEWS :0 PLUS 1 MORE! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 28 2009, 09:31 AM~14023664
> *on to the new page :cheesy:
> *


not for everyone :uh:


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by low_g+May 29 2009, 01:13 AM~14029011-->
> 
> 
> 
> sup homie, havent been in here in a minute but thought i would hit you up to say wassup. :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: wassup homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes [email protected] 29 2009, 01:20 AM~14029090
> *91,095 VIEWS  :0 PLUS 1 MORE! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats crazy..... and only 5K posts :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Thug_@May 29 2009, 02:44 AM~14029847
> *not for everyone  :uh:
> *


sorry bro you guys got to bump your topics, I cant do everybodies (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

You get my pm homie?


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@May 28 2009, 10:02 PM~14031282
> *sorry bro you guys got to bump your topics, I cant do everybodies (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: 

I meant it wasnt a new page.....im still half way down  Extended post MOD on :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

ttt


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 29 2009, 05:05 AM~14031314
> *You get my pm homie?
> *


yes sir pm replied


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@May 29 2009, 06:08 AM~14032172
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> I meant it wasnt a new page.....im still half way down    Extended post MOD on  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

No así el trabajo en el coche anoche, pero espero que voy a tener tiempo este fin de semana


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2009, 05:57 AM~14034592
> *No así el trabajo en el coche anoche, pero espero que voy a tener tiempo este fin de semana
> *


No habla spanish puto!  

To tegusta pito joto? :biggrin: (sp??)


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2009, 05:57 AM~14034592
> *No así el trabajo en el coche anoche, pero espero que voy a tener tiempo este fin de semana
> *


pinche kakalak paisa???? :loco: :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 29 2009, 09:07 AM~14034631
> *No habla spanish puto!
> 
> To tegusta pito joto?  :biggrin: (sp??)
> *


leave it to you to bring up the ghey sheit :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@May 29 2009, 09:10 AM~14034643
> *pinche kakalak paisa????  :loco:  :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


¡No soy un muchacho Blanco! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2009, 06:59 AM~14034867
> *leave it to you to bring up the ghey sheit :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I learned it from you! (no ****!)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 29 2009, 10:22 AM~14035002
> *I learned it from you! (no ****!)
> *


you dont have to say no **** after that, their was nothing said that could be *taken the wrong way* :0 (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 29 2009, 07:25 AM~14035022
> *you dont have to say no **** after that, their was nothing said that could be taken the wrong way  :0 (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


No ****! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 29 2009, 10:30 AM~14035058
> *Im ****!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *




:ugh: :ugh: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

:nicoderm: :wave: Anything new?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 29 2009, 08:57 AM~14035768
> *:nicoderm:  :wave: Anything new?
> *


There never is!  :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 29 2009, 08:58 AM~14035777
> *There never is!    :biggrin:
> *


:nono: Play nice :rofl:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@May 29 2009, 09:00 AM~14035806
> *:nono:  Play nice :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+May 29 2009, 11:57 AM~14035768-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :wave: Anything new?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just the pics on the last page
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 29 2009, 11:58 AM~14035777
> *There never is!    :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 12:00 PM~14035806
> *:nono:  Play nice :rofl:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@May 29 2009, 12:02 PM~14035824
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 29 2009, 11:58 AM~14035777
> *There never is!    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated

What it do....?????? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood+May 29 2009, 05:09 PM~14038776-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@May 29 2009, 10:01 PM~14041078
> *What it do....?????? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wassup homie :biggrin: 


> [/b]


Thanks for the bump (no ****) :cheesy:








fixed


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 30 2009, 03:40 AM~14044607
> *:uh:
> Wassup homie :biggrin:
> Thanks for the bumb (no ****) :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

NICE BUILD CUZ


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 30 2009, 02:33 PM~14046298
> *I love hot hard man meat on my chest!!!!
> *


WTF!!!!  im done with this thread. Too much **** in here! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 30 2009, 08:21 PM~14048295
> *WTF!!!!  im done with this thread. Too much **** in here! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast+May 30 2009, 04:46 PM~14047079-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE BUILD CUZ
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Big Dawg :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 08:21 PM~14048295
> *WTF!!!!   im confused with this thread.IM Too much **** in here! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@May 30 2009, 08:42 PM~14048380
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Aint you got a frame to be welding on??? Or did you sell out :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## wop_inda_wood

:uh: :biggrin: do werk..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@May 31 2009, 07:54 AM~14051602
> *:uh:  :biggrin: do werk..
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

POST PICS NOT SMILEYS BITCH


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 31 2009, 02:21 PM~14053110
> *POST PICS NOT SMILEYS BITCH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: was jus about to say it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+May 31 2009, 02:21 PM~14053110-->
> 
> 
> 
> POST PICS NOT SMILEYS BITCH
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wop_inda_wood_@May 31 2009, 02:44 PM~14053254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: was jus about to say it
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Still Hated

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

5,987 REPLIES
I WANNA BE 6,000!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

I


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

WANNA


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

BE


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

6,000


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

:uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

:ugh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

:biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao: :rofl: :around: :buttkick: :yes: 
NOW FINISH!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+May 31 2009, 08:20 PM~14055111-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes [email protected] 31 2009, 09:38 PM~14055688
> *5,987 REPLIES
> I WANNA BE 6,000!! :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes [email protected] 31 2009, 09:44 PM~14055738
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes [email protected] 31 2009, 09:45 PM~14055745
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x3
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 31 2009, 09:48 PM~14055768
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :around:  :buttkick:  :yes:
> NOW FINISH!!
> *


Pics Monday :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: KAKALAK


:scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well here I was just getting started, line sanded the glazing filler, cleaned, and sprayed with 2K. Sprayed Guide Coat #3


----------



## KAKALAK

Here are the new popper getting lined up, marked to drill, and installed. I have to go back and adjust the door cause it still doesnt have enough strength to push the door out :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good....and like it was a lot of fun! :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

lookin good......................


----------



## MAAANDO

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jun 1 2009, 01:44 PM~14061639-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good....and like it was a lot of fun!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Still [email protected] 1 2009, 01:49 PM~14061686
> *lookin good......................
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jun 1 2009, 02:09 PM~14061906
> *:nicoderm:
> *


thanks,....... it looks like you guys always post about the same time :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 1 2009, 03:13 PM~14062432
> *thanks,....... it looks like you guys always post about the same time :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 1 2009, 03:18 PM~14062478
> *:uh:
> *


dont use that tone of smiley with me :rant: :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 1 2009, 04:09 PM~14062977
> *dont use that tone of smiley with me :rant: :angry:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 1 2009, 09:22 PM~14065984
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

:dunno: :cheesy: so the poppers dont work ?


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 1 2009, 08:07 PM~14067267
> *:biggrin:
> *


LES SMILYS MO PIXS BICH


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 2 2009, 12:17 AM~14068171
> *:dunno:  :cheesy: so the poppers dont work ?
> *


I have to adjust the hinges, cause the door sags untill it hits the striker bolt, then it lifts up as it shuts. If I move the striker bolt it wont sit right when shut.


----------



## KAKALAK

> [/b]


funny :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 2 2009, 02:36 AM~14069413
> *LES SMILYS MO PIXS BICH
> *


When do I get added to your friend list :cheesy: I said your topic was kool :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 06:23 AM~14070127
> *When do I get added to your friend list :cheesy: I said your topic was kool :biggrin:
> *


u did, das corekt. but im not 2 shur it twas frm da bottm of ur hart


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 2 2009, 12:51 PM~14070263
> *u did, das corekt. but im not 2 shur it twas frm da bottm of ur hart
> *


Hay bro....... anebode dat jates GATHEM iz agh frend of myne :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 09:54 AM~14070285
> *Hay bro....... anebode dat jates GATHEM iz agh frend of myne :biggrin:
> *


a felo gayhem h8r?
undrstood.
ur rekwest 2 b placd on my frendlist has bin takn in2 considration. is gunab a whyl b4 we get thru all teh red tape, but ders a hy probabality dat ul find urself in pergatory b4 da days ovr. in wich ur actions wil b undr review in lew of da frend section. if i feel dat ur a shynin star in pergatory ,den il tak apropriete actions 2 initiate da papr work 2 get u bumpd up2 frend. hav a good day :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty

I hear "A Todo Costo" is actually already done, your just holding out pics! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 2 2009, 01:00 PM~14070371
> *a felo gayhem h8r?
> undrstood.
> ur rekwest 2 b placd on my frendlist has bin takn in2 considration. is gunab a whyl b4 we get thru all teh red tape, but ders a hy probabality dat ul find urself in pergatory b4 da days ovr. in wich ur actions wil b undr review in lew of da frend section. if i feel dat ur a shynin star in pergatory ,den il tak apropriete actions 2 initiate da papr work 2 get u bumpd up2 frend. hav a good day :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Iz be watyn


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2009, 01:01 PM~14070382
> *I hear "A Todo Costo" is actually already done, your just holding out pics!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sure is, I just like stringin you guys along :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 10:24 AM~14070729
> *sure is, I just like stringin you guys along :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 

Your defininitely stretching it out! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 2 2009, 01:26 PM~14070741
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Your defininitely stretching it out!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 09:18 AM~14070090
> *I have to adjust the hinges, cause the door sags untill it hits the striker bolt, then it lifts up as it shuts. If I move the striker bolt it wont sit right when shut.
> *


  then fix it fcker..lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 2 2009, 02:18 PM~14071295
> * then fix it fcker..lol :biggrin:
> *


cant right now :angry:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 02:28 PM~14071402
> *cant right now :angry:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :dunno: que que ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 2 2009, 05:59 PM~14073424
> *:uh:  :twak:  :dunno: que que ?
> *


No puedo porque estoy en el trabajo :uh:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 07:06 PM~14074278
> *No puedo porque estoy en el trabajo  :uh:
> *


ayi yi yi pobrasito  esta no ****.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 2 2009, 07:13 PM~14074381
> *ayi yi yi  pobrasito   esta no ****.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 07:40 PM~14074700
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: go get a translator..lol


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 2 2009, 09:52 PM~14076843
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: go get a translator..lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood+Jun 2 2009, 10:52 PM~14076843-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: go get a translator..lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Thug_@Jun 2 2009, 11:00 PM~14076961
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I did,,,,, and it could only figure out the word "this" :angry:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 11:26 PM~14077345
> *I did,,,,, and it could only figure out the word "this" :angry:
> *


ahahhahahahahaaaa :rofl: omg..


----------



## wop_inda_wood

éste no es **** that better :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 2 2009, 10:21 AM~14070688
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Iz be watyn
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 2 2009, 11:35 PM~14077461
> *ahahhahahahahaaaa  :rofl: omg..
> *


éste no es ****...................this is not **** :cheesy: 



you should say (no ****) after saying "omg"....... you make your self sound like a school girl :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 3 2009, 12:30 AM~14078134
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2009, 04:07 AM~14080220
> *éste no es ****...................this is not **** :cheesy:
> you should say (no ****) after saying "omg"....... you make your self sound like a school girl :scrutinize:
> *


Will it ever end? (no ****!)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 3 2009, 08:18 AM~14080433
> *Will it ever end? (no ****!)
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2009, 05:24 AM~14080454
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI
> *


I don't want to know how you were able to find that!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 3 2009, 08:53 AM~14080545
> *I don't want to know how you were able to find that!
> *


easy.... just typed it in the youtube browser :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2009, 05:57 AM~14080554
> *easy.... just typed it in the youtube browser :biggrin:
> *



I call BS....you jam out to that crap as you work on your door poppers don't you? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 3 2009, 02:58 PM~14080556
> *I call BS....you jam out to that crap as you work on your door poppers don't you? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2009, 07:07 AM~14080220
> *éste no es ****...................this is not **** :cheesy:
> you should say (no ****) after saying "omg"....... you make your self sound like a school girl :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :rant: :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jun 3 2009, 10:40 AM~14081180
> *:0  :rant:  :nono:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

back to the top :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2009, 12:47 PM~14083698
> *back to the top  :0
> *


and back to the top again . :biggrin: we need more pics of this project.


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 3 2009, 09:17 PM~14086949
> *and back to the top again . :biggrin:  we need more pics of this project.
> *


 :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49+Jun 3 2009, 09:17 PM~14086949-->
> 
> 
> 
> and back to the top again . :biggrin:  we need more pics of this project.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jfk
> <!--QuoteBegin-wop_inda_wood_@Jun 3 2009, 11:38 PM~14088623
> *:yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


kick rocks


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 3 2009, 06:17 PM~14086949
> *we need more pics of this project.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 4 2009, 08:02 AM~14091298
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


you go kick them too  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 06:21 AM~14091514
> *you go kick them too   :biggrin:
> *


Already did....twice.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 4 2009, 12:45 PM~14093072
> *Already did....twice.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 4 2009, 12:52 PM~14093137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont be littering my thread with your useless nonsense, its already bad enough you post in here :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 09:54 AM~14093154
> *dont be littering my thread with your useless nonsense, its already bad enough you post in here :biggrin:
> *


Challenge accepted.....that is once you posted cereal-mobil in my thread! :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 4 2009, 12:58 PM~14093190
> *Challenge accepted.....that is once you posted cereal-mobil in my thread!  :uh:
> *


well it was better than a Cereal Killer wasnt it?? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 10:34 AM~14093597
> *well it was better than a Cereal Killer wasnt it??  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

SOLD


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 4 2009, 09:58 AM~14093190
> *Challenge accepted.....that is once you posted cereal-mobil in my thread!  :uh:
> *


he poastd dat fly car in myns 2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 5 2009, 04:12 AM~14101471
> *he poastd dat fly car in myns 2
> *


just thought Id give you an idea :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 5 2009, 01:12 AM~14101471
> *he poastd dat fly car in myns 2
> *


Makes me want to punch baby jesus! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 5 2009, 10:27 AM~14102532
> *Makes me want to punch baby jesus!  :angry:
> *


that explorer sucks azz :angry:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 5 2009, 12:39 PM~14103635
> *that explorer sucks azz :angry:
> *


X a trillion :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

dam ese where are the updates to your ride :angry:

edit : spell check :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jun 5 2009, 05:55 PM~14106138
> *dam ese where are the updates to your ride  :angry:
> 
> edit : spell check :biggrin:
> *


A COUPLE PAGES BACK


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2009, 09:46 AM~14093085
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'm sorry my brother. :biggrin: but i still wanna see more pics. :uh:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 4 2009, 09:52 AM~14093137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen that shit in the houston topic. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 5 2009, 06:38 PM~14107664
> *A COUPLE PAGES BACK
> *


i wana ask wut ur avis a pik of, but im not shur i wana no teh anser :burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

pics monday, got to put some work in over the weekend, I got to work saturday but I need the money anyways :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2009, 04:51 AM~14110221
> *i wana ask wut ur avis a pik of, but im not shur i wana no teh anser :burn:
> *


the alien off of the movie :happysad:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2009, 03:40 AM~14110509
> *pics monday, got to put some work in over the weekend, I got to work saturday but I need the money anyways :biggrin:
> *


don't we all.....  :0 or atleast some of us... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 6 2009, 10:48 AM~14110889
> *don't we all.....   :0 or atleast some of us... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I spent most of my paint money on chrome  Didnt think it was a big deal till they cut out ALL OT :angry: So I guess my paint is going to have to wait till tax time


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

:wave:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2009, 06:51 AM~14110516
> *the alien off of the movie :happysad:
> *



I thought it was a self Portrait!!!



 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 6 2009, 04:46 PM~14112492
> *I thought it was a self Portrait!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


I guess it could be worse........ I could look like you :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

What it do.......................


----------



## SYCKO-AZ

WHAT UP....


----------



## KAKALAK

wassup fellas


----------



## Still Hated

Praying for no rain.........


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2009, 08:39 PM~14114714
> *wassup fellas
> *


 :wave: :wave: what it do big homie .


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 7 2009, 08:22 AM~14116877
> *:wave:  :wave: what it do big homie .
> *


wassup, hows the shopping spree going or are you broke now :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

YO


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 7 2009, 10:31 AM~14117128
> *YO
> *


x2


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 7 2009, 07:19 AM~14117086
> *wassup, hows the shopping spree going or are you broke now :biggrin:
> *


almost there. hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 7 2009, 10:54 AM~14117246
> *almost there. hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


Wassup with that money you owed me from way back when????? :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2009, 03:51 AM~14110516
> *the alien off of the movie :happysad:
> *


o0o0o0 i thoute twas a 6yeer old kakalak smilin 4 his skool pictur


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 7 2009, 05:10 PM~14119189
> *o0o0o0 i thoute twas a 6yeer old kakalak smilin 4 his skool pictur
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 7 2009, 09:49 AM~14117783
> *Wassup with that money you owed me from way back when????? :angry:
> *


shit i spend it on my 49 and im broke. :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 7 2009, 09:50 PM~14120929
> *shit i spend it on my 49 and im broke. :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I knew it  just bring me a Boberry biscuit down when you come to the Miami show and we'll call it even :biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 7 2009, 07:22 PM~14121133
> *I knew it   just bring me a Boberry biscuit down when you come to the Miami show and we'll call it even :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jun 7 2009, 11:22 PM~14121678
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup KRAKA? :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

just out here paving, dripping sweat (no ****)


----------



## midwestcoast

WAZ UP HOMIE??


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 8 2009, 04:18 PM~14127997
> *WAZ UP HOMIE??
> *


wassup homie, Hows Crook County Correctional Facility treating you??? I see they are letting you online :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Jun 9 2009, 02:58 AM~14135479
> *ttt
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 9 2009, 03:26 AM~14136067
> *thanks :biggrin:
> *


That wasw just a reminder to do some work! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Dawg you are using no **** way too much..... Thats a violation...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 9 2009, 08:28 AM~14136264
> *That wasw just a reminder to do some work!  :biggrin:
> *


I did just havent posted pics yet


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 9 2009, 05:56 AM~14136334
> *I did just havent posted pics yet
> *


 hno: :wow: :thumbsup: 

Now we are talking! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 9 2009, 08:56 AM~14136331
> *Dawg you are using no **** way too much..... Thats a violation...
> *


its better than not using it enough and then you find yourself getting violated (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

SUP


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 8 2009, 03:20 PM~14129330
> *wassup homie, Hows Crook County Correctional Facility treating you??? I see they are letting you online :thumbsup: :wave:
> *


LOL THATS ONE THING IM GLAD TO BE FREE AND OUT TO RIDE AND ENJOY IT WITH MY FAMILY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Jun 9 2009, 01:09 PM~14138277-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-midwestcoast_@Jun 9 2009, 01:59 PM~14138768
> *LOL THATS ONE THING IM GLAD TO BE FREE AND OUT TO RIDE AND ENJOY IT WITH MY FAMILY
> *


for shizzle dizzle :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Still Hated

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 9 2009, 09:34 PM~14143535
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: X10 :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

ANY NEW PICS............


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 10 2009, 12:51 PM~14149574-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jun 10 2009, 12:53 PM~14149578
> *:biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jun 10 2009, 02:10 PM~14150285
> *ANY NEW PICS............
> *




YEAH!!! What He Said!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 10 2009, 09:56 PM~14154633
> *YEAH!!! What He Said!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Havent loaded them up yet.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 11 2009, 08:50 AM~14159623
> *Havent loaded them up yet.
> *


I call BS! :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 11 2009, 11:57 AM~14159667
> *I call BS!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jun 11 2009, 11:57 AM~14159667-->
> 
> 
> 
> I call BS!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wop_inda_wood_@Jun 11 2009, 03:57 PM~14161870
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 12 2009, 03:36 AM~14169082
> *
> *


Less smilies more progress pics! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

the results of the 3rd guide coat  


























applied glaze, havent sanded it get though


----------



## KAKALAK

Well here is the piece right below the steering column, scuffed up and the 1st coat of glass. I used a polyester fabric to fill the hole (no ****) and then laid a piece over it and along the sides


----------



## KAKALAK

picked this up for 20 bucks


----------



## KAKALAK

after scuffing up the 1st layer glass layer I applied some cloth to fill the low spots.


----------



## KAKALAK

finally got the lock off..... I dont know if it will go back in  but I sanded the glove box lid and applied two layers of cloth with glass











then sanded it, and apllied just a coat of resin to fill in some low spots, most of it will be sanded off, and that should minimize the amount of filler I have to use.


----------



## KAKALAK

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: KAKALAK, hwdsfinest, down_south_boi




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, JOHNNY CHINGAS




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

damn it man.................good to see some work getting done..........


----------



## CUZICAN

Can't wait to see the results :cheesy:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

looking good man.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast+Jun 12 2009, 12:02 PM~14170453-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn it man.................good to see some work getting done..........
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 12:52 PM~14170812
> *Can't wait to see the results :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me niether :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 02:03 PM~14171401
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> waddup up :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 03:59 PM~14172535
> * looking good man.
> *


thanks


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2009, 03:23 AM~14177663
> *:burn:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 13 2009, 05:36 AM~14178150
> *:dunno:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SYCKO-AZ




----------



## KAKALAK

went to the junk yard today and couldnt find a cutty insight :angry: they had 4 of them a couple weeks ago, I swear the cutty's are the 1st car to go.


----------



## KAKALAK

Here is the seats before any cutting....... you can see where they are too tall in the back, and not wide enough........






















Well after having to light a fire under the upohlsters azz :angry: (no ****) he cut away the foam from the areas that were to tight and I brought them back home to test fit.


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, cam383rs




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## cam383rs

Dam Homie long time...this ride still ain't done..lmao Hows thing s bin hope fam is doin well. I was down your way and couldn't get you to answer I'll be goin back here in as few weeks, give me a shout..later


----------



## cam383rs

You still with the M's. Oh shit you peeped me online..lol


----------



## KAKALAK

I cant call you damn nextel, but give me your phone # cause I cant get you on nextel :angry:


----------



## cam383rs

pm'd


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cam383rs_@Jun 14 2009, 12:45 PM~14185639
> *pm'd
> *


----------



## 67juiced

Get this thing on the road homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 14 2009, 01:32 PM~14185926
> *Get this thing on the road homie :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR RIGHT AWAY SIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 14 2009, 01:41 PM~14185975
> *YES SIR RIGHT AWAY SIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :biggrin:
> *


Easier said than done...........I know :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 14 2009, 01:53 PM~14186033
> *Easier said than done...........I know :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah I know too


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 14 2009, 09:06 AM~14185015
> *Here is the seats before any cutting....... you can see where they are too tall in the back, and not wide enough........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well after having to light a fire under the upohlsters azz :angry: (no ****) he cut away the foam from the areas that were to tight and I brought them back home to test fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THOSE LINC MARK8 SEATS?????????????


----------



## KAKALAK

nah out of this  :biggrin: A 94 Eldog


----------



## 67juiced

You using the front seats too?


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 14 2009, 05:56 PM~14187299
> *You using the front seats too?
> *


yes sir I am, I got to fab up some brackets for them and then they will be recovered :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin: pics in a few


----------



## KAKALAK

here the foam was cut away so that the frame could be bent inward to clear the wheel tubs


----------



## KAKALAK

here I had to drill a hole for the seat to bolt to the package tray frame






















Then I put the seats in to their future position and began measuring where foam needs to be added. The top of the seat needs to rounded off also in addition to the head rests being put on.


----------



## KAKALAK

A look at the back deck. I didnt want the seats to stick over the rear deck and I got lucky that I only had to cut the foam away then the frame. The headrests willl how ever will sit a little higher than the tray, which I dont mind.


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

damn it man do work son..............


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Jun 15 2009, 01:52 PM~14194988
> *damn it man do work son..............
> *


trying homie.....tryin :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man....a lot of work but should be worth it in the end! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 15 2009, 02:58 PM~14195706
> *Looking good man....a lot of work but should be worth it in the end!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks........ Im wondering if Im the 1st to put 94 eldog seats in a cutty :cheesy: It damn sure aint a easy swap.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 15 2009, 12:20 PM~14195892
> *thanks........ Im wondering if Im the 1st to put 94 eldog seats in a cutty :cheesy: It damn sure aint a easy swap.
> *


Tough to say....but if not the first, definitely one of few! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 15 2009, 03:21 PM~14195904
> *Tough to say....but if not the first, definitely one of few!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 14 2009, 10:07 PM~14189095
> *yes sir I am, I got to fab up some brackets for them and then they will be recovered :biggrin:
> *


How bout the fronts, have to be shortend or fit right in?


----------



## KAKALAK

:wave:


----------



## 67juiced

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 67juiced, KAKALAK
More rain up this way :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 15 2009, 03:33 PM~14196005
> *How bout the fronts, have to be shortend or fit right in?
> *


dang server I just replied to you :angry: Yeah the tranny hump has to be pounded towards the middle (Definitly NO ****) to allow the tracks to slide. The height of the seats is iffy right now, untill I get the seat mounts made and run the power, cause they go up and down.


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jun 15 2009, 04:48 PM~14196729
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 15 2009, 04:43 PM~14196687
> *dang server I just replied to you :angry:  Yeah the tranny hump has to be pounded towards the middle (Definitly NO ****) to allow the tracks to slide. The height of the seats is iffy right now, untill I get the seat mounts made and run the power, cause they go up and down.
> *


Good luck. Cant wait to see


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

ABOUT TIME I SEE GOOD PROGRESS ON THE CAR :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK PANCHO :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Jun 15 2009, 09:11 PM~14199593-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. Cant wait to see
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 15 2009, 09:24 PM~14199709
> *ABOUT TIME I SEE GOOD PROGRESS ON THE CAR :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK PANCHO :thumbsup:
> *


whats good stranger....... so you sold the monte for an impala huh????


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 15 2009, 06:24 PM~14199709
> *ABOUT TIME I SEE GOOD PROGRESS ON THE CAR :biggrin: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK PANCHO :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2009, 05:29 AM~14204216
> *:happysad:
> *


Any more progress on those seats?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 16 2009, 08:30 AM~14204221
> *Any more progress on those seats?
> *


Well the back seats have been fitted, so I need to move the seat brackets for the bottom, well I am going to to just bend the stock ones flat, and I went ahead and got the ones from the caddy and I will just spot them on.  I m planning to take them back to the upohlstor tomm.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2009, 07:25 AM~14204724
> *Well the back seats have been fitted, so I need to move the seat brackets for the bottom, well I am going to to just bend the stock ones flat, and I went ahead and got the ones from the caddy and I will just spot them on.  I m planning to take them back to the upohlstor tomm.
> *


Don't think I have seen it posted any place...what color are you going with?

I will be interested to see how it turns out with that caddy interior!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 16 2009, 10:41 AM~14204802
> *Don't think I have seen it posted any place...what color are you going with?
> 
> I will be interested to see how it turns out with that caddy interior!
> *


what do you mean by "posted any place", you mean you havent seen the front seats?


----------



## KAKALAK

The color is a tanish color, the grain is a called eclpise. It is made my endurasoft, to simulate leather. I wanted real leather but couldnt afford it.


----------



## KAKALAK

the guy hasnt ordered the material yet cause he said hes waiting on the seats to come back to him. I think thats just an excuse :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 16 2009, 10:19 AM~14206111-->
> 
> 
> 
> The color is a tanish color, the grain is a called eclpise. It is made my endurasoft, to simulate leather. I wanted real leather but couldnt afford it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice. You sticking with white on the outside of the car?
> 
> I wanted to do leather too.....but it wears so much easier that the nice vinyl that looks/feels like leather is a better investment anyways! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2009, 10:25 AM~14206171
> *the guy hasnt ordered the material yet cause he said hes waiting on the seats to come back to him. I think thats just an excuse :uh:
> *


I would think so......dude doing mine hasn't really started on them, and won't until next week....but has had the material for about a month now!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 16 2009, 01:38 PM~14206314
> *Very nice. You sticking with white on the outside of the car?
> 
> I wanted to do leather too.....but it wears so much easier that the nice vinyl that looks/feels like leather is a better investment anyways!  :biggrin:
> I would think so......dude doing mine hasn't really started on them, and won't until next week....but has had the material for about a month now!
> *


never thought about white on the outside....... Im going with a mandrine orange candy by alsa. Paints just sitting in the closet


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2009, 11:06 AM~14206610
> *never thought about white on the outside....... Im going with a mandrine orange candy by alsa. Paints just sitting in the closet
> *


I like it. Should look good when done. Didn't think you were rocking the white.....but wasn't sure, just knew that is what it was to start with.


----------



## KAKALAK

Nah I hate White........., white bread, white paint, white tooth paste, hell even white people :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2009, 12:37 PM~14207511
> *Nah I hate White........., white bread, white paint, white tooth paste, hell even white people :angry:
> *


Fighting words! :angry: :biggrin:

What about crackers?

And aren't white bread and white people the same thing? :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2009, 05:05 AM~14204044
> *:biggrin:
> whats good stranger....... so you sold the monte for an impala huh????
> *


I NEVER OWNED A MONTE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 16 2009, 04:04 PM~14207745
> *Fighting words!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> What about crackers?
> 
> And aren't white bread and white people the same thing?  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I said it :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jun 16 2009, 08:45 PM~14210251
> *I NEVER OWNED A MONTE
> *


sorry I meant cutty :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

congrats 2 kakalak. u playd da game wel, n da rekwest has bin aprovd.
enjoy ur new home!!! dat is all.

good day :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

pics tomm. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2009, 10:44 PM~14213775
> *pics tomm. :biggrin:
> *


Did I read that correctly? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 17 2009, 08:04 AM~14214940
> *Did I read that correctly?  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 05:15 AM~14214966
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I took the back seat and marked where the new mount must go due to the og brackets being to close together



















here I had to drill out the spot welds


----------



## KAKALAK

Here are the mounts from the caddy, I figured I would need them :cheesy: 











Heres where the bracket needs to go, It will have to be bent around the hump(no ****)









here is a pic of me spot welding it in place. Dont hate on the welds, all I got is a stick welder :biggrin: I havent finished welding it cause I needed to bend it down but at 1:00A Im pretty sure someone would be upset :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty

Nice bubble gum welds! :biggrin: 

J/k....looking good man. It is the small things like that, that in the end make the biggest difference in it being put together right!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 17 2009, 09:48 AM~14215352
> *Nice bubble gum welds!  :biggrin:
> 
> J/k....looking good man. It is the small things like that, that in the end make the biggest difference in it being put together right!
> *


bubble gum welds :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I knew it wouldnt take long :biggrin: 

but on the real, I was worried about burning through so it was a real brief puddle. I guess Im going to welding my floor pan in like this too. Oh and use panel adhesive, since Im not going to weld it 100%.


----------



## KAKALAK

Also just put the down payment on my front window work. This will include a brand new window and will be etched with the same design as my other windows :0 more money gone..... hurry up next tax year please


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 07:03 AM~14215462
> *Also just put the down payment on my front window work. This will include a brand new window and will be etched with the same design as my other windows :0 more money gone..... hurry up next tax year please
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I hear that! I keep thinking hurry up and get here bonus! 

How much is the new front window setting you back? I was thinking about doing that....but haven't even begin to look into it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 17 2009, 10:04 AM~14215474
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I hear that! I keep thinking hurry up and get here bonus!
> 
> How much is the new front window setting you back? I was thinking about doing that....but haven't even begin to look into it.
> *


125 for the window, and 175 for the etching  brings the total for the windows just under a grand


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 07:30 AM~14215673
> *125 for the window, and 175 for the etching   brings the total for the windows just under a grand
> *


Dam $125 for the window isn't bad at all though. Where you getting that through if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 17 2009, 11:49 AM~14216286
> *Dam $125 for the window isn't bad at all though. Where you getting that through if you don't mind me asking.
> *


some place that sells auto glass :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 09:31 AM~14216674
> *some place that sells auto glass :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Novel idea. Was just wondering if it was like auto glass specialists...or some small place locally. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

well the ETCHITUP is doing it for me, and hes getting the glass so I aint got to bring it to him. Wasnt trying to be a smart ass :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 11:27 AM~14217906
> *well the ETCHITUP is doing it for me, and hes getting the glass so I aint got to bring it to him. Wasnt trying to be a smart ass :biggrin:
> *


Smart ass! :uh: :uh: 

:biggrin: 

J/k....haven't done any "shopping around" so was just wondering what prices would be roughly. Good info!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 17 2009, 03:55 PM~14218779
> *Smart ass!  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> J/k....haven't done any "shopping around" so was just wondering what prices would be roughly. Good info!
> *


I even tried to hustle a local place down too but they wouldnt budge, thats a "not installed" price....... when it comes time to put all the windows in I'll either put them in myself or if my money is right I'll have the glass shop do them.


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 04:16 PM~14219492
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  CLEAN WORK BRO


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 17 2009, 04:11 PM~14220703
> * CLEAN WORK BRO
> *



:yes: Yeah it is :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Jun 17 2009, 07:11 PM~14220703-->
> 
> 
> 
> CLEAN WORK BRO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Jun 17 2009, 07:55 PM~14221096
> *:yes: Yeah it is  :yes:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

Worked on the cutty a little last night. Removed the pass. side back seat bracket and started the spoting of the caddy bracket into its new location.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 18 2009, 05:14 AM~14226118
> *Worked on the cutty a little last night. Removed the pass. side back seat bracket and started the spoting of the caddy bracket into its new location.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

THIS IS "IN YA MOUF" WHEN THEY ASKED HIM ABOUT HIM LOOSING HIS VIRGENITY ..................................













PITTY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 18 2009, 06:22 PM~14230995
> *THIS IS "IN YA MOUF" WHEN THEY ASKED HIM ABOUT HIM LOOSING HIS VIRGENITY ..................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PITTY
> *


must of had a bad 1st time poor guy


----------



## KAKALAK

pics tomm :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

Here are both of the caddy brackets in their new location


















Test fitted the seat and fit like a glove, Im still undecided wether or not I should narrow the seat a little. :dunno: just dont know how tight the seats fit in other cars.










here I scuffed of the brackets and coated with por-15 to prevent the bare metal from rusting.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 19 2009, 08:42 AM~14237146
> *Looking good!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 19 2009, 05:17 AM~14237052
> *Here are both of the caddy brackets in their new location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitted the seat and fit like a glove, Im still undecided wether or not I should narrow the seat a little. :dunno: just dont know how tight the seats fit in other cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here I scuffed of the brackets and coated with por-15 to prevent the bare metal from rusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good to me


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks cuz :biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jun 19 2009, 12:38 PM~14238520
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 19 2009, 06:17 AM~14237052
> *Here are both of the caddy brackets in their new location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitted the seat and fit like a glove, Im still undecided wether or not I should narrow the seat a little. :dunno: just dont know how tight the seats fit in other cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here I scuffed of the brackets and coated with por-15 to prevent the bare metal from rusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 18 2009, 09:41 PM~14233692
> *pics tomm :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 18 2009, 07:26 PM~14231601-->
> 
> 
> 
> must of had a bad 1st time poor guy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jun 18 2009, 10:41 PM~14233692
> *pics tomm :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Jun 19 2009, 06:37 PM~14241639-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 19 2009, 06:49 PM~14241766
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


pics were posted fkr's :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 19 2009, 08:09 PM~14243793
> *8====D~~~ :0
> *


:burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 20 2009, 04:19 AM~14245862
> *:burn:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 17 2009, 04:16 PM~14219492
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice!!!!   was it done with the sandblasting technique?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 20 2009, 05:51 AM~14246127
> *:uh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 20 2009, 10:37 AM~14246385
> *real nice!!!!    was it done with the sandblasting technique?
> *


Yessirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 20 2009, 01:30 PM~14247202
> *:rofl:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 20 2009, 12:31 PM~14247209
> *Yessirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:
> *


that is the cleanest way to do window etching in my opinion...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 20 2009, 01:33 PM~14247222
> *that is the cleanest way to do window etching in my opinion...
> *


x2, plus you dont have to worry if the chemical etched enough. I did etching with chemicals one time and it didnt take in a couple spots. :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 20 2009, 12:36 PM~14247249
> *x2, plus you dont have to worry if the chemical etched enough. I did etching with chemicals one time and it didnt take in a couple spots. :dunno:
> *


yeah for sure and the etching done with an engraving tool does not look as clean unless the engraver or window etcher takes his time and pays attention to details a lot...  I got toad that yours came out clean as fuck!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 20 2009, 01:41 PM~14247281
> *yeah for sure and the etching done with an engraving tool does not look as clean unless the engraver or window etcher takes his time and pays attention to details a lot...  I got toad that yours came out clean as fuck!!!!
> *


thanks homie, I give all the props to "Etchitup". And thanks for the compliment, that means alot coming from a badazz caddy builder :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Etch It Up

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 20 2009, 10:37 AM~14246385
> *real nice!!!!    was it done with the sandblasting technique?
> *


Thanks, Yes Sir......It's Sandblasted!

Let me know you ever need anything

www.etchitup.com


----------



## Etch It Up

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 20 2009, 03:10 PM~14247796
> *thanks homie, I give all the props to "Etchitup". And thanks for the compliment, that means alot coming from a badazz caddy builder :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Dog!

Next Up


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Etch It Up_@Jun 20 2009, 09:14 PM~14249487
> *Thanks Dog!
> 
> Next Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: Work your magic homie!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 20 2009, 02:10 PM~14247796
> *thanks homie, I give all the props to "Etchitup". And thanks for the compliment, that means alot coming from a badazz caddy builder :biggrin:
> *


You pick a great artist to do up that glass window!!!   



> _Originally posted by Etch It Up_@Jun 20 2009, 08:02 PM~14249440
> *Thanks, Yes Sir......It's Sandblasted!
> 
> Let me know you ever need anything
> 
> www.etchitup.com
> *



You are doing some clean ass work man...Very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Etch It Up

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 20 2009, 10:17 PM~14249836
> *You pick a great artist to do up that glass window!!!
> You are doing some clean ass work man...Very nice!!!!!!!!
> *


Thx man!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Etch It Up_@Jun 20 2009, 09:14 PM~14249487
> *Thanks Dog!
> 
> Next Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

holy shit 314 pages, n im closr 2 bein dun wif mah projekt deb u r :0


----------



## DUVAL

HAPPY FATHERS DAY SUPREME


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 21 2009, 03:45 PM~14254453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY FATHERS DAY SUPREME
> *


Thanks homie, and the same to you!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2009, 03:04 PM~14254147
> *holy shit 314 pages, n im closr 2 bein dun wif mah projekt deb u r :0
> *



Well on the contrair mo' frare, Im getting alot of custom stuff done, and that takes money


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 21 2009, 01:08 PM~14254617
> *Well on the contrair mo' frare, *


:uh: :rofl: :around:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2009, 05:41 PM~14255244
> *:uh: :rofl: :around:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, *UaintROLnLOW*



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2009, 03:04 PM~14254147
> *holy shit 314 pages, n im closr 2 bein dun wif mah projekt deb u r :0
> *


It's not about who can complete their project the quickest. It's about the blood sweat and tears that come with it.

The way I see the longer it takes the better it will be.

Keep it up Kak.......even though I would like to hurry up and see this car complete with the WINDOWS installed  I guess I can patiently wait!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 21 2009, 06:37 PM~14255569
> *It's not about who can complete their project the quickest. It's about the blood sweat and tears that come with it.
> 
> The way I see the longer it takes the better it will be.
> 
> Keep it up Kak.......even though I would like to hurry up and see this car complete with the WINDOWS installed  I guess I can patiently wait!
> 
> 
> *


Thanks big dawg. I thought you were going to post some pics earlier lol. I got a pic for you. I'll send it to you on pm.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 21 2009, 03:37 PM~14255569
> *It's not about who can complete their project the quickest. It's about the blood sweat and tears that come with it.
> 
> The way I see the longer it takes the better it will be.
> 
> Keep it up Kak.......even though I would like to hurry up and see this car complete with the WINDOWS installed  I guess I can patiently wait!
> 
> 
> *


AYE CONCUR. BUT A DAILY SHOOD NEVR TAK MOR DEN 2 YEERS. SHOW CAR MOR DEN 3.5 YEERS. ROOL UF THUMB


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2009, 07:58 PM~14256049
> *AYE CONCUR. BUT A DAILY SHOOD NEVR TAK MOR DEN 2 YEERS. SHOW CAR MOR DEN 3.5 YEERS. ROOL UF THUMB
> *


Who said this was going to be a daily???????


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 21 2009, 05:54 PM~14256434
> *Who said this was going to be a daily???????
> *


o0o0o sory sory. i thoute dis was gon b a car ur aktualy guna drive : /


take alda tiem u need :nicoderm:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2009, 07:58 PM~14256049
> *AYE CONCUR. BUT A DAILY SHOOD NEVR TAK MOR DEN 2 YEERS. SHOW CAR MOR DEN 3.5 YEERS. ROOL UF THUMB
> *


What if you were broke at times? 

I'm sure if the cutty was his only responsibility, and the only thing he ever did....it would have been done along time ago.

That being said......Sometimes it's out of your control....and i don't think he really even set a deadline, so whatever it's done it done 

But I bet when it is done..........That Bitch is gonna be OffTheChain


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 21 2009, 08:58 PM~14258061
> *What if you were broke at times?
> 
> I'm sure if the cutty was his only responsibility, and the only thing he ever did....it would have been done along time ago.
> 
> That being said......Sometimes it's out of your control....and i don't think he really even set a deadline, so whatever it's done it done
> 
> But I bet when it is done..........That Bitch is gonna be OffTheChain
> *


dam mayne u aint gota rite an essay on it!!!!!!!

das jus how me n kakalak do. we go bak n forf lyk dat


----------



## KAKALAK

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 22 2009, 12:21 AM~14258262
> *dam mayne u aint gota rite an essay on it!!!!!!!
> 
> das jus how me n kakalak do. we go bak n forf lyk dat
> *


Hmmm.....Well I just wrote a whole chapter about how it should NEVER take 2 years to build a daily


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 22 2009, 08:07 AM~14260197
> *Hmmm.....Well I just wrote a whole chapter about how it should NEVER take 2 years to build a daily
> *


even less if you know how to do everything i.e, paint, juice, interior.......etc


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I didnt get anything done on my car this weekend. I did however get my homies Switch panel wired, and a brothers trim straightened out. Not done with the trim but getting close.


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 just got a pm :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 22 2009, 01:38 PM~14261939
> *Well I didnt get anything done on my car this weekend. I did however get my homies Switch panel wired, and a brothers trim straightened out. Not done with the trim but getting close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 22 2009, 10:38 AM~14261939
> *Well I didnt get anything done on my car this weekend. I did however get my homies Switch panel wired, and a brothers trim straightened out. Not done with the trim but getting close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AW SHIT GETTING TO THE FUN PART NOW HUH.. WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 23 2009, 03:16 AM~14269755
> *AW SHIT GETTING TO THE FUN PART NOW HUH.. WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


yeah but to bad it aint for my car  More pics tomm. of the install on my friends car.


----------



## KAKALAK

And by the way I am doing it for free. Im just waiting for karma to come back around


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 04:14 AM~14270416
> *And by the way I am doing it for free. Im just waiting for karma to come back around
> *


I have learned that doesn't always happen!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 23 2009, 08:08 AM~14270532
> *I have learned that doesn't always happen!
> *


yeah Im seeing that too


----------



## MAAANDO

Postwhoring early in the morning i see..... :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 08:25 AM~14270587
> *Postwhoring early in the morning i see..... :uh:
> *


patience homie..... Im working through to you too (no ****)


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 08:27 AM~14270592
> *patience homie..... Im working through to you too (no ****)
> *


lol. Wassup meng? How you been? Ive been ghosting for a bit trying to make my next move.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 09:02 AM~14270697
> *lol. Wassup meng? How you been? Ive been ghosting for a bit trying to make my next move.
> *


oh not much, etchitup got me a new window and we finalized the design last night about 1A :420: Im tired, plus it stormed like a biotch this morning.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 09:31 AM~14270800
> *oh not much, etchitup got me a new window and we finalized the design last night about 1A :420: Im tired, plus it stormed like a biotch this morning.
> *


Well atleast u puttin in work.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 09:36 AM~14270820
> *Well atleast u puttin in work.
> *


trying homie, but the "to do list" seems like its not getting any shorter :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 09:39 AM~14270832
> *trying homie, but the "to do list" seems like its not getting any shorter :uh:
> *


It never does even when you are done.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 09:43 AM~14270846
> *It never does even when you are done.
> *


Its also cause I get a new idea on what I want to do, instead of just sticking to the og idea


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 11:17 AM~14271426
> *Its also cause I get a new idea on what I want to do, instead of just sticking to the og idea
> *


Then stop changing ur fuckin mind and finish this fuckin car already!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 11:17 AM~14271436
> *Then stop changing ur fuckin mind and finish this fuckin car already!
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Low_Ski_13

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 07:14 AM~14270416
> *And by the way I am doing it for free. Im just waiting for karma to come back around
> *



x2, im still waitin...


----------



## Richard Slapson

damn kaky its really looking good brosef.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jun 23 2009, 02:46 PM~14273197
> *damn kaky its really looking good brosef.
> *


Dont lie to this guy....


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 10:53 AM~14273258
> *Dont lie to this guy....
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13+Jun 23 2009, 02:45 PM~14273189-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2, im still waitin...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 02:46 PM~14273197
> *damn kaky its really looking good brosef.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 02:53 PM~14273258
> *Dont lie to this guy....
> *


dont you have a roady to juice :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 03:02 PM~14273353
> *:yessad:
> thanks bro
> 
> dont you have a roady to juice :uh:
> *


:yes: wanna come help? (no ****)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 03:04 PM~14273372
> *:yes: wanna come help? (no ****)
> *


does your painter want to help on my car :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 23 2009, 03:08 PM~14273404
> *does your painter want to help on my car :cheesy:
> *


Ur talking to him..... :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 03:09 PM~14273408
> *Ur talking to him..... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

Here you go Kak!

Hope you like!


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

OH SHIT :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























































What y'all think?


----------



## MAAANDO

Looks fuckin great..... now if we can get him to finish a car that he can put that on.... :0


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 05:52 PM~14274960
> *Looks fuckin great..... now if we can get him to finish a car that he can put that on.... :0
> *


Yea, I'm Very Anxious Now! 

Yo Kak....just know that there are people waiting


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jun 21 2009, 09:27 PM~14258328-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 11:53 AM~14273258
> *Dont lie to this guy....
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 23 2009, 02:32 PM~14274775
> *OH SHIT :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What y'all think?
> *



:yes: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 23 2009, 05:22 PM~14274665
> *Here you go Kak!
> 
> Hope you like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad ass homie, thanks a million!!!!!!!!!! Sorry it took so long to reply. Cant wait to install them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 01:37 AM~14280002
> *looks bad ass homie, thanks a million!!!!!!!!!! Sorry it took so long to reply. Cant wait to install them :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man....No Problem.....Just don't have any more kids


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 24 2009, 01:38 AM~14280019
> *Thanks man....No Problem.....Just don't have any more kids
> *


:yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Man that being on new glass and all made it look really clean


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 23 2009, 05:52 PM~14274960
> *Looks fuckin great..... now if we can get him to finish a car that he can put that on.... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 you might have a point :yessad:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

sweet glass! and truck :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Glass came out sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well here is the install of the juice in my friends car............worked on till 2am, and still had to install the quick disconnects, but needed some mounts welded, and I didnt have any steel  So it will be finished up later this week.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Jun 24 2009, 02:26 AM~14280448-->
> 
> 
> 
> sweet glass! and truck :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im humble Ol' Father :worship: :worship: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jun 24 2009, 08:12 AM~14281162
> *Glass came out sweet!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks I'm glad I got it on new glass. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

[/quote]


OH SHIT :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Well here is the install of the juice in my friends car............worked on till 2am, and still had to install the quick disconnects, but needed some mounts welded, and I didnt have any steel  So it will be finished up later this week.


----------



## MAAANDO

Lookin good ******! (no ****)


----------



## KAKALAK

I didnt get the rest of the pics due to the time but will get them later


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2009, 08:31 AM~14281219
> *Lookin good ******! yes: ****)
> *



:ugh: please keep the ghey sheit out of my topic :ugh:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 08:35 AM~14281238
> *I didnt get the rest of the pics because i was getting plowed from the rear but as  soon as my butt heals I will post them up
> *


WTF!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2009, 08:38 AM~14281253
> *WTF!!!!!
> *


what did I just tell you :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 08:40 AM~14281266
> *what did I just tell you :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


Cracka you need to follow your own guidelines.... thats not cool to be posting stuff like that. :nono:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2009, 08:45 AM~14281279
> *Cracka you need to follow your own guidelines.... thats not cool to be posting stuff like that. :nono:
> *


 :0 :0  sorry it wont happen again






























































till tomm.  :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Good!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2009, 08:52 AM~14281304
> *Good!
> *


how come after everyday that I decide to whore the forums (no ****), you come in (no ****) the next day and whore yourself (****) :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

>


OH SHIT :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























































[/quote]

hell yeah I love it...Very subtle and clean!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks Dave......... That Etchitup guy sure knows what hes doing :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 09:26 AM~14281656
> *Thanks Dave......... That Etchitup guy sure knows what hes doing :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2009, 08:52 AM~14281304
> *Good!
> *


dont you have V Gurls nuts to ride or a road master too juice :dunno: :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 10:34 AM~14281704
> *dont you have V Gurls nuts to ride or a road master too juice :dunno: :0
> *


Shit i havent talked to her in a minute. i shud start to again and you dont worry about the Roadie.... shouldnt you be laying more body work on that cutlass? Got about 5000 lbs of primer and sealer and the car still isnt painted. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2009, 10:37 AM~14281720
> *Shit i havent talked to her in a minute. i shud start to again and you dont worry about the Roadie.... shouldnt you be laying more body work on that cutlass? Got about 5000 lbs of primer and sealer and the car still isnt painted.  :cheesy:
> *


ouch


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 10:42 AM~14281748
> *ouch
> *


:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2009, 10:49 AM~14281784
> *:yes:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 10:52 AM~14281803
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2009, 10:53 AM~14281809
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

MAAAANDOOOOOOOOOOO

Posts: 2,500
Joined: May 2008
From: EL 954
Car Club: INDIVIDUALS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 24 2009, 10:54 AM~14281821
> *MAAAANDOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Posts: 2,500
> Joined: May 2008
> From: EL 954
> Car Club: INDIVIDUALS
> *


okay..............Im missing the point


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 24 2009, 11:15 AM~14281923
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 11:02 AM~14281859
> *okay..............Im missing the point
> *


There is none.


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 11:20 AM~14281963
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :420:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Jun 24 2009, 11:27 AM~14282014-->
> 
> 
> 
> There is none.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didnt think so :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 24 2009, 11:31 AM~14282056
> *:420:
> *


lucky bastard :420:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 05:25 AM~14281198
> *Im humble Ol' Father :worship: :worship: :biggrin:
> thanks I'm glad I got it on new glass.  :biggrin:
> *


oh, no need for that.



but ill take it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 24 2009, 12:37 PM~14282590
> *oh, no need for that.
> but ill take it!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## KAKALAK

Went by the upholsters place and found out that my material hasn't arrived yet :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jun 24 2009, 02:03 PM~14283437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who is this queer? :0


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 02:11 PM~14283522
> *Went by the upholsters place and found out that my material hasn't arrived yet :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 11:15 AM~14283557
> *who is this queer? :0
> *


ONLY THE MOST SERIO GUY IN TOWN!


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 24 2009, 02:46 PM~14283828
> *:angry:
> *


x2


----------



## Kadillac G

this car aint finished yet??? what the fuck chuck, are you waiting for an invitation from jesus. get the lead outta your ass and finish the damn car. FUCK!!! whats up man, been a while. well in in the running for that job i told you about 9dont wanna say here cuz id get booed)


----------



## Kadillac G

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jun 24 2009, 04:25 PM~14286504
> *this car aint finished yet??? what the fuck chuck, are you waiting for an invitation from jesus. get the lead outta your ass and finish the damn car. FUCK!!! whats up man, been a while. well in in the running for that job i told you about  9dont wanna say here cuz id get booed)
> *


poe poe :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jun 24 2009, 09:23 PM~14287591
> *poe poe :biggrin:
> *


its that obvious


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jun 24 2009, 07:25 PM~14286504
> *this car aint finished yet??? what the fuck chuck, are you waiting for an invitation from jesus. get the lead outta your ass and finish the damn car. FUCK!!! whats up man, been a while. well in in the running for that job i told you about  9dont wanna say here cuz id get booed)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Jun 24 2009, 09:23 PM~14287591-->
> 
> 
> 
> poe poe :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kadillac G_@Jun 24 2009, 09:37 PM~14287731
> *its that obvious
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Chevy87

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Jun 24 2009, 10:29 PM~14288231
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOOKING GOOD
> *


wassup Angelo, thanks bro. But watchout cause when its done your going to have to share that shine  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 24 2009, 11:22 PM~14288904
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jun 24 2009, 09:37 PM~14287731
> *its that obvious
> *


your gonna have to change your screen name :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Glass being done doesn't mean vacation time! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 25 2009, 08:30 AM~14292393
> *Glass being done doesn't mean vacation time!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jun 25 2009, 08:30 AM~14292393-->
> 
> 
> 
> Glass being done doesn't mean vacation time!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive been workin on my friends car, pics tomorrow of the finished install
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jun 25 2009, 08:35 AM~14292409
> *x2
> *


way to go bandwagon nutt rider :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2009, 05:48 AM~14292449
> *Ive been workin on my friends car, pics tomorrow of the finished install
> 
> way to go bandwagon nutt rider :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

How is that interior coming? You still having issues with them "ordering" your materials?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2009, 08:48 AM~14292449
> *Ive been workin on my friends car, pics tomorrow of the finished install
> 
> way to go bandwagon nutt rider :biggrin:
> *


I learned from you master.


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 24 2009, 11:36 PM~14289125
> *your gonna have to change your screen name :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tell me about it, but i promised myself i would not cite nobody for the samethings i do. but all is well. hows the fam??? well im gonna be a father again. thats about it. im looking to start a project by the end of the year. whatever comes along(you know what i mean) :biggrin: but leaning more for a trey.


----------



## Kadillac G

> Ive been workin on my friends car, pics tomorrow of the finished install
> 
> thats what im talking bout, helping each other out :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Jun 25 2009, 09:47 AM~14292640-->
> 
> 
> 
> I learned from you master.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kadillac [email protected] 25 2009, 09:52 AM~14292660
> *tell me about it, but i promised myself i would not cite nobody for the samethings i do. but all is well. hows the fam??? well im gonna be a father again. thats about it. im looking to start a project by the end of the year. whatever comes along(you know what i mean) :biggrin:  but leaning more for a trey.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sweet deal homie, Congrats on the soon to be new addition!! Better make that appointment before its too late hno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kadillac G_@Jun 25 2009, 09:53 AM~14292668
> *thats what im talking bout, helping each other out :thumbsup:
> *



You could be next (no ****)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Jun 25 2009, 09:47 AM~14292640-->
> 
> 
> 
> I learned from you master.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kadillac [email protected] 25 2009, 09:52 AM~14292660
> *tell me about it, but i promised myself i would not cite nobody for the samethings i do. but all is well. hows the fam??? well im gonna be a father again. thats about it. im looking to start a project by the end of the year. whatever comes along(you know what i mean) :biggrin:  but leaning more for a trey.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sweet deal homie, Congrats on the soon to be new addition!! Better make that appointment before its too late hno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kadillac G_@Jun 25 2009, 09:53 AM~14292668
> *thats what im talking bout, helping each other out :thumbsup:
> *



You could be next (no ****)


----------



## KAKALAK

repost :uh: damn free wifi :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard

that glass looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jun 25 2009, 11:30 AM~14293384
> *that glass looks real good :thumbsup:
> *


Well thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2009, 11:14 AM~14293182
> *:happysad:
> 
> sweet deal homie, Congrats on the soon to be new addition!! Better make that appointment before its too late hno:
> You could be next (no ****)
> *


do you know how to weld???? i'm trying to get this guy up here in jax to start teaching me how to paint, but our schedule is a little off. next i need to find someone who can teach me body work before i move down to st.cloud so i have SOMETHING to contribute. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jun 25 2009, 12:39 PM~14294114
> *do you know how to weld???? i'm trying to get this guy up here in jax to start teaching me how to paint, but our schedule is a little off. next i need to find someone who can teach me body work before i move down to st.cloud so i have SOMETHING to contribute. :biggrin:
> *


I know how to weld, I got a buzz box, IO wish I had a mig but dont have 700 to drop on one. If you want a clean rack built I know a "M" homie that can do it and then we will do the rest. Just like my friends


----------



## CUZICAN

Nice switch panel :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Tweedy made that :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2009, 01:02 PM~14294349
> *I know how to weld, I got a buzz box, IO wish I had a mig but dont have 700 to drop on one. If you want a clean rack built I know a "M" homie that can do it and then we will do the rest. Just like my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit reminds me of when i switched up the lac with larry from my CC tru family. i spent 3 hours sitting in my trunk wiring shit up. that looks great homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks homie, yeah we worked on it till 2 Am the other night. Couldnt finish it because I needed some steel to mount the quick dissconnects. So hes coming back over in about a hour so I can finish. Are you going to hit the Miami Show?


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2009, 02:20 PM~14295010
> *thanks homie, yeah we worked on it till 2 Am the other night. Couldnt finish it because I needed some steel to mount the quick dissconnects. So hes coming back over in about a hour so I can finish. Are you going to hit the Miami Show?
> *


dunno??? you going? when is the exact date?


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 25 2009, 10:02 AM~14294349
> *I know how to weld, I got a buzz box, IO wish I had a mig but dont have 700 to drop on one. If you want a clean rack built I know a "M" homie that can do it and then we will do the rest. Just like my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A BEAUTIFUL THING YOU GONNA MAKE ME POSTS PICCS OF MY LIL MAN HELPING HIS POPS!! WE SHOULD HAVE A 2DOOR CADDY NATIONAL PICNIC REAL TALK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DUVAL

I FIGURED A WAY TO KEEP YOU FROM HAVING ANYMORE KIDS


----------



## impalaluv

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jun 25 2009, 02:23 PM~14295032
> *dunno??? you going? when is the exact date?
> *


Im going, this sunday


----------



## KAKALAK

Well finished my homies car last night, Big thanks to MajesticsLife63 for building the rack and installing the strokes. I did the rest for free like a dee da dee  So I guess I'll just charge him when he breaks something :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast+Jun 25 2009, 07:24 PM~14298172-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS A BEAUTIFUL THING YOU GONNA MAKE ME POSTS PICCS OF MY LIL MAN HELPING HIS POPS!! WE SHOULD HAVE A 2DOOR CADDY NATIONAL PICNIC REAL TALK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just babysitting her and trying to get the pumps finished. I wish I had a 2 Door Caddy  One day
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Still [email protected] 25 2009, 09:32 PM~14299473
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats up homie, you going to the Miami Show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 01:17 AM~14302217
> *I FIGURED A WAY TO KEEP YOU FROM HAVING ANYMORE KIDS
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks but thats the reason I dont get fdixed.......too much pain (no ****) :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-impalaluv_@Jun 26 2009, 03:43 AM~14303404
> *ttt
> *


Thanks for the bump homie!


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 08:15 AM~14304019
> *I was just babysitting her and trying to get the pumps finished. I wish I had a 2 Door Caddy  One day
> *


93-96???


----------



## Kadillac G

I still have the measurements


----------



## 79 cutty

Towncar came out nice man! :thumbsup: 

Now get back to work! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jun 26 2009, 08:54 AM~14304127
> *93-96???
> *


90 to 92 I think those are the right years, hell even an 80's model.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G+Jun 26 2009, 08:55 AM~14304131-->
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the measurements
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what do you mean? Like building it now with out the car?
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 09:03 AM~14304164
> *Towncar came out nice man!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Now get back to work!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, prolly wont be no work till after the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 09:16 AM~14304228
> *what do you mean? Like building it now with out the car?
> thanks homie, prolly wont be no work till after the picnic :biggrin:
> *


no, making a big body if we got our hands on one


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 06:16 AM~14304228
> *thanks homie, prolly wont be no work till after the picnic :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya. Kind of the reason why summers are tough. I haven't touched my frame in 2 weeks...and won't be another 2 weeks until I finally have a free weekend to put in work. Makes it tough to make progress.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jun 26 2009, 09:25 AM~14304266
> *no, making a big body if we got our hands on one
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 09:35 AM~14304311
> *I hear ya. Kind of the reason why summers are tough. I haven't touched my frame in 2 weeks...and won't be another 2 weeks until I finally have a free weekend to put in work. Makes it tough to make progress.
> *


well for me its because I worked on that TC for 2 days, picnic this weekend, then after I get back I might be going to night shift to mill and resurface. So I need to sqeeze some more family time in before they leave on vac.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 07:58 AM~14304816
> *well for me its because I worked on that TC for 2 days, picnic this weekend, then after I get back I might be going to night shift to mill and resurface. So I need to sqeeze some more family time in before they leave on vac.
> *


always something isn't it?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 11:17 AM~14304984
> *always something isn't it?
> *


yeah, too top it all off I just hit a huge delay in my build cause Im waitng on some speakers


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 08:30 AM~14305075
> *yeah, too top it all off I just hit a huge delay in my build cause Im waitng on some speakers
> *


I hate it when that crap happens. Always some idiot holding up things isn't it? :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND


----------



## DUVAL

TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 26 2009, 11:31 AM~14305081
> *I hate it when that crap happens. Always some idiot holding up things isn't it?  :uh:
> *


nah I wont dare call him an idiot untill after I get them :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Jun 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14305103-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14305113
> *TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14305114
> *TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14305115
> *TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14305116
> *TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14305117
> *TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Jun 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14305118
> *TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND
> *


thanks X8 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jun 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14305118
> *TTT FOR MY WHITE FRIEND
> *


black pot????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jun 26 2009, 02:42 PM~14306793
> *black pot????
> *


black kettle???


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 05:15 AM~14304019
> *I was just babysitting her and trying to get the pumps finished. I wish I had a 2 Door Caddy  One day
> whats up homie, you going to the Miami Show?
> thanks but thats the reason I dont get fdixed.......too much pain (no ****) :cheesy:
> Thanks for the bump homie!
> *


Yes sir................................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 26 2009, 05:20 PM~14308333
> *Yes sir................................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

: /


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I'll be going to Miami so no work on the ride this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 27 2009, 07:48 AM~14313460
> *Well I'll be going to Miami so no work on the ride this weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


Have a safe trip homie.....................And as always, PICS :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jun 28 2009, 05:21 AM~14319659
> *Have a safe trip homie.....................And as always, PICS :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

~_~


----------



## Kadillac G

so help you god charles if you dont come back with pics!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Jun 28 2009, 07:21 AM~14319659-->
> 
> 
> 
> Have a safe trip homie.....................And as always, PICS :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie, maybe next time you can come (pause) :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kadillac G_@Jun 28 2009, 04:04 PM~14321316
> *so help you god charles if you dont come back with pics!!
> *


Then what............. it didnt happen :dunno: :biggrin: I forgot the damn cord to the camera so that I could download them. :angry: Im tired :420:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 29 2009, 07:15 AM~14326493
> *Thanks homie, maybe next time you can come (pause) :biggrin:
> 
> Then what............. it didnt happen :dunno: :biggrin: I forgot the damn cord to the camera so that I could download them. :angry: Im tired :420:
> *


how was the show?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jun 29 2009, 09:45 AM~14326939
> *how was  the show?
> *


Pretty good, just wish I wasnt so tired. Next year I'll be staying in a hotel, bringing the family, and trailering "A TODO COSTO" come hell or high water


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 29 2009, 10:58 AM~14327348
> *Pretty good, just wish I wasnt so tired. Next year I'll be staying in a hotel, bringing the family, and trailering "A TODO COSTO" come hell or high water
> *


 :0 :0 :0 make sure you remind me sooner, id like to go next year!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jun 29 2009, 11:36 AM~14327598
> *:0  :0  :0  make sure you remind me sooner, id like to go next year!
> *


for sure homie, :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> Thanks homie, maybe next time you can come (pause) :biggrin:
> 
> For sho......Car is in pieces now. But will be back together in a month or so :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

yeah mines in pieces too


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 29 2009, 03:28 PM~14329711
> *yeah mines in pieces too
> *


Im gonna try to get mine down to Orlando for paint no later than next week


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

DAM HOMMIE WHEN U GET DONE WITH THIS PROJECT? ITS BEEN A MINUTE ALREADY!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 29 2009, 04:10 PM~14330095
> *DAM HOMMIE WHEN U GET DONE WITH THIS PROJECT? ITS BEEN A MINUTE ALREADY!
> *


:yessad:


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup fellas. Got back in last nite around midnite. Chicago was amazing and had a blast. Also, got a crazy ass sunburn. Will post up pics when I get the ok.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 29 2009, 09:18 PM~14333240
> *Wassup fellas. Got back in last nite around midnite. Chicago was amazing and had a blast. Also, got a crazy ass sunburn. Will post up pics when I get the ok.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 26 2009, 05:15 AM~14304019
> *I was just babysitting her and trying to get the pumps finished. I wish I had a 2 Door Caddy  One day
> whats up homie, you going to the Miami Show?
> thanks but thats the reason I dont get fdixed.......too much pain (no ****) :cheesy:
> Thanks for the bump homie!
> *


IM SELLING ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 30 2009, 01:53 PM~14340440
> *IM SELLING ONE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Let me see if Phnx Tees will let be borrow a couple stacks :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

You hear if your material has been ordered finally yet?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 30 2009, 02:10 PM~14340635
> *You hear if your material has been ordered finally yet?
> *


went by today and got some  I'll post pics in a little while :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 11:21 AM~14340757
> *went by today and got some  I'll post pics in a little while :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

>


OH SHIT :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























































[/quote]
DAMMMMMMMMMMM UR WINDOWS R TIGHT HOMMIE I WANNA DO THAT TO MY CAR................NOT....ESPECIALLY THE FACES ON THE SIDE....LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

sure thing, get at etchitup.com :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 30 2009, 11:08 AM~14340619
> *:0 Let me see if Phnx Tees will let be borrow a couple stacks :biggrin:
> *


COME ON BALLER I KNOW YOU GOT IT


----------



## KAKALAK

cut this off the roll


----------



## Still Hated

Man...by the time i found who you were it started pouring again and i went for cover...... :biggrin: :biggrin: gonna catch up with you soon......


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jun 30 2009, 05:56 PM~14342734
> *Man...by the time i found who you were it started pouring again and i went for cover...... :biggrin:  :biggrin: gonna catch up with you soon......
> *


yeah I know, it rained forever. I didnt even think to get the phone#'s of the local people that are on here so that I could call them and meet up there (no ****). But yeah Im not going anywhere soon, prolly be here for 3 more years or so


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jun 23 2009, 04:22 PM~14274665
> *Here you go Kak!
> 
> Hope you like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought I had been in here more recently, guess not or I would have seen these.

Very fantastic :thumbsup:


My 83 is gonna have some etched windows. I have the designs, but haven't done anything about it since that's a long ways off lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

the glass looks good for sure


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks homies :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 29 2009, 12:10 PM~14330095
> *DAM HOMMIE WHEN U GET DONE WITH THIS PROJECT? ITS BEEN A MINUTE ALREADY!
> *


THIS FOOL WILL NEVER FINISH THIS RIDE :0 :0 :0 :0 J/P WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## impalaluv

looking clean homie .... keep it up..nice windows by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jun 30 2009, 08:57 PM~14346632
> *THIS FOOL WILL NEVER FINISH THIS RIDE  :0  :0  :0  :0  J/P WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


SHIT U PLAYING HOMMIE! HE BEEN ON THIS PROJECT FOR A MINUTE I MEAN A LONG AS MINUTE


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 7 2008, 07:31 AM~10597453
> *just picked them up, not bad for 43.00, napa is usually overpriced in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID U MAKE THEM UR SELF SINCE EVERONE IS OVER PRICED?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 7 2008, 08:25 PM~10604266
> *You Pay For what you get!!
> Looking Good Bro!!! Keep It Up At ALL COSTS!!!!
> *


QUOTE(POONJAB63 @ May 7 2008, 12:14 PM) *
NAPA IS OVERPRICED BUT BETTER QUALITY STUFF.. thumbsup.gif


You Pay For what you get!! wink.gif


Looking Good Bro!!! Keep It Up At ALL COSTS!!!! cool.gif wink.gif


WOW.........IM NOT THE ONLY THAT HAS TOLD U THAT U CHEAP FUCK


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Jun 30 2009, 07:44 PM~14343766-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had been in here more recently, guess not or I would have seen these.
> 
> Very fantastic :thumbsup:
> My 83 is gonna have some etched windows.  I have the designs, but haven't done anything about it since that's a long ways off lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool bro, just dont steal my designs j/k :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 11:57 PM~14346632
> *THIS FOOL WILL NEVER FINISH THIS RIDE  :0  :0  :0  :0  J/P WHAT UP HOMIE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I had a nickle for everytime someone said that...... I would have got enough money to get it finished :cheesy: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-impalaluv_@Jul 1 2009, 12:17 AM~14346866
> *looking clean homie .... keep it up..nice windows by the way :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## 79 cutty

Is that material actual leather, or are you going with the "buttersoft" vinyl?


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 1 2009, 03:48 AM~14348726
> *QUOTE(POONJAB63 @ May 7 2008, 12:14 PM) *
> NAPA IS OVERPRICED BUT BETTER QUALITY STUFF.. thumbsup.gif
> You Pay For what you get!! wink.gif
> Looking Good Bro!!! Keep It Up At ALL COSTS!!!! cool.gif wink.gif
> WOW.........IM NOT THE ONLY THAT HAS TOLD U THAT U CHEAP FUCK
> *


FAIL!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 1 2009, 08:24 AM~14349198
> *FAIL!!!
> *


thats what I was thinking but Im tired of argueing with this kid


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 08:27 AM~14349214
> *thats what I was thinking but Im tired of argueing with this kid
> *


O'RLY???? wink.gif :uh: what a ******.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 08:19 AM~14349178
> *Is that material actual leather, or are you going with the "buttersoft" vinyl?
> *


leather would of set me back too much, so I decided to go with the endurasoft. I was really thinking of leather but with only a certain amount of funds, I had to get as much as I could as I could. So I got chrome and the seats done :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 05:33 AM~14349248
> *leather would of set me back too much, so I decided to go with the endurasoft. I was really thinking of leather but with only a certain amount of funds, I had to get as much as I could as I could. So I got chrome and the seats done :biggrin:
> *


It is looking good. I went with the vinyl as well....wears much better then leather anyways. 

I like it though...looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 08:38 AM~14349269
> *It is looking good. I went with the vinyl as well....wears much better then leather anyways.
> 
> I like it though...looking good!  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks homie


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 05:47 AM~14349295
> *thanks homie
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

You get those pieces that were holding everything up from that tool yet? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 1 2009, 08:50 AM~14349305
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> You get those pieces that were holding everything up from that tool yet? :biggrin:
> *


not yet, starting to think he is as full of shit like somebody else I know :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 09:16 AM~14350596
> *not yet, starting to think he is as full of shit like somebody else I know  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Some people's kids!


----------



## KAKALAK

damn, well I thought he was going to leave me a comment


----------



## KAKALAK

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Meth User*)
0 Member: PHX CUSTOM TEES



:wow: :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 09:29 AM~14350713
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Meth User)
> 0 Member: PHX CUSTOM TEES
> :wow: :wow:
> *


ITS NUFFIN


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 06:26 AM~14349057
> *cool bro, just dont steal my designs j/k :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol, since I'm a chick my design is slightly more feminine, but I think it'll go nicely with what I'm doing :cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast

:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 1 2009, 02:07 PM~14351692
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


I think we got Pnx tees all mad at us lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 1 2009, 01:50 PM~14351523
> *Lol, since I'm a chick my design is slightly more feminine, but I think it'll go nicely with what I'm doing :cheesy:
> *


cool I was just joking with you :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well Im out for the night, be back tomm :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

TIT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Jul 1 2009, 04:11 PM~14353074
> *TIT
> *


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 01:26 PM~14351912
> *cool I was just joking with you :biggrin:
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 1 2009, 04:33 PM~14353314
> *I know :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh: NO BALLS QUEERO WTF U DOIN IN HURRR? STOP STALKN DA BROWN MAN :buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 01:38 AM~14358796
> *:uh: NO BALLS QUEERO WTF U DOIN IN HURRR? STOP STALKN DA BROWN MAN :buttkick:
> *


hes stalkin me, I keep tellin him that mi no joto


----------



## 79 cutty

:uh: :uh: :uh: 

How's your trailer?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 2 2009, 08:11 AM~14360232
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> How's your trailer?
> *


its doing fine, I think one of the tires are going flat cause its starting to "lean with it"


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 10:29 AM~14350713
> *1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Meth User)
> 0 Member: PHX CUSTOM TEES
> :wow: :wow:
> *







:roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :loco: 



True story, I posted a compliment in his "exotic motorsport" topic a while ago....

Told him it wasn't my style but I thought it looked wicked and that it looked like alot of work went into it......

We PM'd back and forth a bunch bullshittin' bout this and that......WOW how things change...... :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 06:48 AM~14360328
> *its doing fine, I think one of the tires are going flat cause its starting to "lean with it"
> *




PHXbabyphatTEES would prop it up with stacks of hundoz


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 2 2009, 07:10 AM~14360634
> *PHXbabyphatTEES would prop it up with stacks of hundoz
> *


 :no: :no: He would pay someone to prop it up with his stacks of hundos.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 2 2009, 08:16 AM~14360678
> *:no:  :no: He would pay someone to prop it up with his stacks of hundos.
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 2 2009, 10:10 AM~14360634
> *PHXbabyphatTEES would prop it up with stacks of hundoz
> *


LIES, HE WOULD PROP IT UP WITH HIS FAGGOTNESS


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 2 2009, 10:16 AM~14360678
> *:no:  :no: He would pay someone to prop it up with his stacks of DILDOS.
> *


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 11:25 AM~14351899
> *I think we got Pnx tees all mad at us lol
> *


WHY IS THAT :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 2 2009, 11:23 AM~14361104
> *WHY IS THAT  :uh:  :uh:
> *


we just couldnt see paying 12K for an interior but it did look good and he took offense to it and it started from there :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 04:14 AM~14360108
> *hes stalkin me, I keep tellin him that mi no joto
> *


dam rite!!! nobals queero needs2 reelize dat u blong 2 me!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 2 2009, 03:16 PM~14363217
> *dam rite!!! nobals queero needs2 reelize dat u blong 2  me!
> *


:barf: :barf: :nono:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 11:53 AM~14361317
> *we just couldnt see paying 12K for an interior but it did look good and he took offense to it and it started from there :dunno:
> *


fck em


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jul 2 2009, 04:33 PM~14364045
> *fck em
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 great minds think alike


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 1 2009, 01:50 PM~14351523
> *Lol, since I'm a chick my design is slightly more feminine, but I think it'll go nicely with what I'm doing :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 11:53 AM~14361317
> *we just couldnt see paying 12K for an interior but it did look good and he took offense to it and it started from there :dunno:
> *


Damn what was you getting, platinum plated ostrich skin? $12k for what?


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 04:37 PM~14364079
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 great minds think alike
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

HOWDY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 2 2009, 06:03 PM~14365033
> *Damn what was you getting, platinum plated ostrich skin? $12k for what?
> *


no fiberglass, real ostrich is going for 1500+ per hide  to pricey for me


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 1 2009, 11:25 AM~14351899
> *I think we got Pnx tees all mad at us lol
> *


AINT NOBODY MAD BITCH, I HAD TO STEP OUT FOR A MINUTE BUT IN BACK! SO FUCK YOU *******!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 2 2009, 08:23 AM~14361104
> *WHY IS THAT  :uh:  :uh:
> *


THEY THINK THEY GOT ME MAD CUZZ, BUT NAH THESE FUCKIN CORNFED WHITE MUFFUKAS DONT FADE ME! THEY AINT ON OUR LEVEL ANYBODY CAN JUST PUT RIMS ON A CAR AND SAY ITS A THEY PUT IN WORK.....U SEEN MY SHIT IN PERSON AND SHOWED ME LOVE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 2 2009, 07:10 AM~14360634
> *PHXbabyphatTEES would prop it up with stacks of hundoz
> *


LOL...........WHEN U LEARN HOW TO BUILD A RIDE HOLLA BACK.....YOU LOOK REAL FUCKIN STUPID TAKING PICS OF U DOING UR SO CALLED BUILD UP IN THE BACK OF UR TRAILER LOT...DAM FOOL GET A STORAGE!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 2 2009, 08:53 AM~14361317
> *we just couldnt see paying 12K for an interior but it did look good and he took offense to it and it started from there :dunno:
> *


SHIT IF MY BUILD UP LOOKED SHITTY LIKE URS I WOULD SPEND SUM STACKS ON MY SHIT TO LOOK RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 2 2009, 08:14 AM~14361050
> *LIES, HE WOULD PROP IT UP WITH HIS FAGGOTNESS
> *


JUMP ON THE BANDWAGON....IT MUST BE A WHITE THING....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jul 2 2009, 01:33 PM~14364045
> *fck em
> *


SUCK A DICK ...*** ***


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

kakalak dun did it now :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES+Jul 3 2009, 03:32 AM~14369959-->
> 
> 
> 
> AINT NOBODY MAD BITCH, I HAD TO STEP OUT FOR A MINUTE BUT IN BACK! SO FUCK YOU *******!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM [email protected] 3 2009, 03:35 AM~14369980
> *THEY THINK THEY GOT ME MAD CUZZ, BUT NAH THESE FUCKIN CORNFED WHITE MUFFUKAS DONT FADE ME! THEY AINT ON OUR LEVEL ANYBODY CAN JUST PUT RIMS ON A CAR AND SAY ITS A THEY PUT IN WORK.....U SEEN MY SHIT IN PERSON AND SHOWED ME LOVE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM [email protected] 3 2009, 03:38 AM~14370001
> *LOL...........WHEN U LEARN HOW TO BUILD A RIDE HOLLA BACK.....YOU LOOK REAL FUCKIN STUPID TAKING PICS OF U DOING UR SO CALLED BUILD UP IN THE BACK OF UR TRAILER LOT...DAM FOOL GET A STORAGE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM [email protected] 3 2009, 03:40 AM~14370011
> *SHIT IF MY BUILD UP LOOKED SHITTY LIKE URS I WOULD SPEND SUM STACKS ON MY SHIT TO LOOK RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM [email protected] 3 2009, 03:42 AM~14370018
> *JUMP ON THE BANDWAGON....IT MUST BE A WHITE THING....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 3 2009, 03:43 AM~14370023
> *SUCK A DICK ...*** ***
> *


see what I mean :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

The Big "M" homie is coming over here (no ****) and we are going to weld the floor in and prolly some other minor things. :biggrin: TTT for Built not Bought Rides :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLIN TITO

MAN I SEE ALL THIS TALKING AND NO PROGRESS..LOL SUP MAN HOW U BEEN?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN TITO_@Jul 3 2009, 10:22 AM~14371118
> *MAN I SEE ALL THIS TALKING AND NO PROGRESS..LOL SUP MAN HOW U BEEN?
> *


In due time homie  How yah been? Pics later  :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 3 2009, 01:35 AM~14369980
> *THEY THINK THEY GOT ME MAD CUZZ, BUT NAH THESE FUCKIN CORNFED WHITE MUFFUKAS DONT FADE ME! THEY AINT ON OUR LEVEL ANYBODY CAN JUST PUT RIMS ON A CAR AND SAY ITS A THEY PUT IN WORK.....U SEEN MY SHIT IN PERSON AND SHOWED ME LOVE!
> *






I fail to see where "white" has anything to do with it....but I noticed your car wants to be like me :cheesy: 






> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 3 2009, 01:38 AM~14370001
> *LOL...........WHEN U LEARN HOW TO BUILD A RIDE HOLLA BACK.....YOU LOOK REAL FUCKIN STUPID TAKING PICS OF U DOING UR SO CALLED BUILD UP IN THE BACK OF UR TRAILER LOT...DAM FOOL GET A STORAGE!
> *






Rather than attack everybody, I like to take small projects and teach people how to do shit.....that way people like you can read my build-up and ask yourself....thats all it was and I paid 12 racks for it?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 3 2009, 08:29 AM~14371445
> *I fail to see where "white" has anything to do with it....but I noticed your car wants to be like me :cheesy:
> Rather than attack everybody, I like to take small projects and teach people how to do shit.....that way people like you can read my build-up and ask yourself....thats all it was and I paid 12 racks for it?
> *


CLIK ON LINK FOR "XSHITS" SHITTY BUILD UPS
LETS PUT IT LIKE THIS MY SHIT IS 100 TIMES BETTER THEN ALL UR SHIT PUT TOGETHER INCLUDING UR 99 FORD PROBE, UR 95 CAPRICE, UR RUST BUCKET 62 OH LAST BUT NOT LEAST LETS NOT FORGET UR BUICK LE SABRE (UR SHOW CAR) ....LMFAO 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14340526 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND IM IN PHOENIX AZ BITCH IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME CLOWNING UR JUNK!


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 3 2009, 03:43 AM~14370023
> *SUCK A DICK ...*** ***
> *


 :dunno: :uh: always talkin that ****** shit.. now.dont make me get the pedo bear after u :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 3 2009, 01:28 AM~14370204
> *
> kakalak dun did it now :nosad:
> *


yup hes fuckin with the wrong dude acting like no one can fly out to FLORIDA to whoop his ass!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jul 3 2009, 09:56 AM~14371949
> *:dunno:  :uh: always talkin that ****** shit.. now.dont make me get  the pedo bear after u  :0
> *


fuck u to BITCH WHO IN THE FUCK WAS TALKING TO UR CANADIAN ASS


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 3 2009, 12:58 PM~14371955
> *yup hes fuckin with the wrong dude acting like no one can fly out to FLORIDA to whoop his ass!
> *


Your not serious are you? you better fly in a battalion *****. let me know when to pick you up from the airport.


----------



## Still Hated

Gonna call the painter and have the shop full and make you wait........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Im scared now hno: hno: Im going in to hiding hno: hno:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 02:04 PM~14372365
> *Im scared now hno: hno; Im going in to hiding hno: hno:
> *


hahahahhahahahahahah yea i bet............. :biggrin:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 3 2009, 12:59 PM~14371963
> *fuck u to BITCH WHO IN THE FUCK WAS TALKING TO UR CANADIAN ASS
> *


 hno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 11:04 AM~14372365
> *Im scared now hno: hno; Im going in to hiding hno: hno:
> *


o gr8. anothr reson 2 delay todo costo


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 3 2009, 01:53 PM~14372282
> *Gonna call the painter and have the shop full and make you wait........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you wouldn't dare :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 06:17 PM~14374122
> *you wouldn't dare :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> *


ha ha .. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by wop_inda_wood_@Jul 3 2009, 06:19 PM~14374136
> *ha ha .. :cheesy:
> *


Well that would by me some time to convince PHX Tees to loan me some money so I can pay the painter :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

Wow. :uh:

You must be white! :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 04:18 PM~14374643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is dat yo hairy asscrak onda left? :uh:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 3 2009, 10:50 AM~14371916
> *CLIK ON LINK FOR "XSHITS" SHITTY BUILD UPS
> LETS PUT IT LIKE THIS MY SHIT IS 100 TIMES BETTER THEN ALL UR SHIT PUT TOGETHER  INCLUDING UR 99 FORD PROBE, UR 95 CAPRICE, UR RUST BUCKET 62 OH LAST BUT NOT LEAST LETS NOT FORGET UR BUICK LE SABRE (UR SHOW CAR) ....LMFAO
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14340526 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND IM IN PHOENIX AZ BITCH IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME CLOWNING UR JUNK!
> *





-My cars don't have stickers
-All the letters are mounted properly (as in...not backwards and upside down)
-The "XSSIVE" on my license plate....is spelled exactly the same way on my dash



Therefore I don't own any show cars  :dunno:





P.S. diggin' the 12K dollar rims on the elco......it probably was "(backward/upsidedown)N-U-T-T-I(not upside down OR backward)-N

and I really did mean your rim this time....because if I was talking bout your tire, I would be referencing the fact the your front one is flat in the pic






with all your top dollar montes and elcos, you should be getting your mullet permed any day now









and finally I would like to apologize for my rustbucket I call a "62"















> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 05:18 PM~14374643
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks like you put in 12K in work in today :thumbsup:


----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

whats happenin cuz!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 3 2009, 07:37 PM~14375879
> *-My cars don't have stickers
> -All the letters are mounted properly (as in...not backwards and upside down)
> -The "XSSIVE" on my license plate....is spelled exactly the same way on my dash
> Therefore I don't own any show cars    :dunno:
> P.S.  diggin' the 12K dollar rims on the elco......it probably was "(backward/upsidedown)N-U-T-T-I(not upside down OR backward)-N
> 
> and I really did mean your rim this time....because if I was talking bout your tire, I would be referencing the fact the your front one is flat in the pic
> 
> with all your top dollar montes and elcos, you should be getting your mullet permed any day now
> and finally I would like to apologize for my rustbucket I call a "62"
> 
> looks like you put in 12K in work in today :thumbsup:
> *


DAMMMMM I LOVE WHEN MY BITCHES INVESTIGATE ME I FEEL LOVED...LOL...IM DIGGING THE CHAIN STEERING WHEEL...THATS CLASSIC! THE ELCO IS CLEANER THEN UR 99 PROBE (UR DONK) AND UR BUIK LE SABRE (THE SHOW CAR)....LOL.....Y WOULD U WAIST UR TIME CUTTING OUT THAT SHIT JUST TO PUT IN THE BRACKETS FOR THE SEATS....OH ITS SWEAT N TEARS haaa?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 04:18 PM~14374643
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT A FUCKIN WASTE OF TIME!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

KOOKOOLOO, XLAXSIVE, AND 79 COOCHIE ARE SOME BITCHES......PHX TEES SAID IT....YOU BITCHES KNOW WHERE IM AT FEEL FROGGY BITCHES STEP UP, YEA IM TALKING SHIT AND?.........


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 3 2009, 07:37 PM~14375879
> *-My cars don't have stickers
> -All the letters are mounted properly (as in...not backwards and upside down)
> -The "XSSIVE" on my license plate....is spelled exactly the same way on my dash
> Therefore I don't own any show cars    :dunno:
> P.S.  diggin' the 12K dollar rims on the elco......it probably was "(backward/upsidedown)N-U-T-T-I(not upside down OR backward)-N
> 
> and I really did mean your rim this time....because if I was talking bout your tire, I would be referencing the fact the your front one is flat in the pic
> 
> with all your top dollar montes and elcos, you should be getting your mullet permed any day now
> and finally I would like to apologize for my rustbucket I call a "62"
> 
> looks like you put in 12K in work in today :thumbsup:
> *


I HEARD ITS NOT EVEN UR DUECE U FUKIN LIAR! STOP BORROWING PEOPLE SHIT


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 4 2009, 03:12 AM~14378007
> *I HEARD ITS NOT EVEN UR DUECE U FUKIN LIAR! STOP BORROWING PEOPLE SHIT
> *


Alright alright, enough is enough. PHX your KING DING-A-LING. Nobody can build cars like you homie. Give me a minute I need to email joe ray and the de alba family and tell them that their builds are trash compared to PHX CUSTOMS. You win mayne. Let's keep it positive. Now GET THE FUCK OUT AND STAY OUT.

PS- how many cars you built that made it to LRM? Any magazine for that matter?


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 07:18 PM~14374643
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin a kak shits gettin done i better get my hustle on and get ready!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 4 2009, 03:53 AM~14378364
> *Alright alright, enough is enough. PHX your KING DING-A-LING. Nobody can build cars like you homie. Give me a minute I need to email joe ray and the de alba family and tell them that their builds are trash compared to PHX CUSTOMS. You win mayne. Let's keep it positive. Now GET THE FUCK OUT AND STAY OUT.
> 
> PS- how many cars you built that made it to LRM? Any magazine for that matter?
> *


LETS C PIXZ OF UR 4DOOR CADI HOMMIE....LOL


----------



## DUVAL

*Happy 4th of July*









ON BEHALF OF STREETSTYLE CC NATIONWIDE


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

WAS KRAKIN GMONEY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 4 2009, 09:40 AM~14378542
> *fuckin a kak shits gettin done i better get my hustle on and get ready!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


for sure , now i need to seal the seams


----------



## Money Mike

I like the windows bro :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 5 2009, 11:41 AM~14384116
> *I like the windows bro  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 5 2009, 01:30 PM~14384842
> *thanks homie
> *


 :uh:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 5 2009, 11:25 AM~14384063
> *for sure , now i need to seal the seams
> *



wit seam sealers! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 5 2009, 02:53 PM~14384969
> *wit seam sealers! :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I have some but will still need to get some more from the jobber store.


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 4 2009, 02:52 PM~14380089
> *LETS C PIXZ OF UR 4DOOR CADI HOMMIE....LOL
> *


That's probabaly the only thing you can get on me for, but the car is sold so I could own a "real" lowrider. take this site for what's it is. Not everyones gonna like your shit. Me personally I don't like the style interior you do, but I'm not gonna say it's trash. Calm down homie, let that hot air out your chest. and one more thing mayne, if you gonna talk bout ass whoopings, don't talk bout it BE BOUT IT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 3 2009, 07:35 PM~14374777
> *is dat yo hairy asscrak onda left? :uh:
> *


no not mine, I was going to weld some but the homie was moving pretty fast so i figured it was best to leave the process alone.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 07:18 PM~14374643
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welded the floor underneath the brace and then the brace piece was welded on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now that the floor is welded in...... I can start making the front seat mounts


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 03:17 PM~14374122
> *you wouldn't dare :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> *


Nah........but i'm gonna get the sneek pics and post them......hahahaha.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 5 2009, 06:02 PM~14385848
> *Nah........but i'm gonna get the sneek pics and post them......hahahaha.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool :thumbsup: lol


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 3 2009, 07:18 PM~14374643
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ski_13

whats up homie?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Low_Ski_13_@Jul 5 2009, 07:34 PM~14386479
> *whats up homie?
> *


:wave: wassup homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 5 2009, 06:36 PM~14386055
> *IT LOOKS GOOD  :thumbsup:
> *


I would hope so.......  :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 5 2009, 06:00 PM~14385825
> *Now that the floor is welded in...... I can start making the front seat mounts
> *


Thats what I wanna see :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 5 2009, 09:30 PM~14387214
> *Thats what I wanna see :biggrin:
> *


me too!!!! as soon as i get out of the hospital, im going to get on it!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 5 2009, 03:51 PM~14385226
> *That's probabaly the only thing you can get on me for, but the car is sold so I could own a "real" lowrider. take this site for what's it is. Not everyones gonna like your shit. Me personally I don't like the style interior you do, but I'm not gonna say it's trash. Calm down homie, let that hot air out your chest. and one more thing mayne, if you gonna talk bout ass whoopings, don't talk bout it BE BOUT IT
> *


X2 picture this....... this fool is going to fly down here and attempt to kick some ass just because we dont care for his glass work :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: hes the man :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 79 cutty

Man I am happy I don't have to do any floor replacing. Just 1 rocker panel. But looking real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Looney

kakalak da ridez lookin real good keep up da good work :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

WHATS UP BROTHER :scrutinize:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good work man...Keep it up...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

glad to see you decided to have them welded in rather than the pop rivets..........


but to be honest with you,its kind of weird seeing progress in here :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

sup cracka?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 6 2009, 08:28 AM~14390832-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man I am happy I don't have to do any floor replacing. Just 1 rocker panel. But looking real good!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it, when I pulled up the carpet I was like dayum another thing that needs work
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 05:59 PM~14394650
> *kakalak da ridez lookin real good keep up da good work :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 07:37 PM~14395571
> *WHATS UP BROTHER  :scrutinize:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up witcha BABY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 08:49 PM~14396154
> *good work man...Keep it up...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 09:04 PM~14396260
> *glad to see you decided to have them welded in rather than the pop rivets..........
> but to be honest with you,its kind of weird seeing progress in here  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 kick rocks,.... I was thinking the same about yours :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

:uh:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

sup foolio.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Jul 6 2009, 10:22 PM~14396906-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-wop_inda_wood_@Jul 7 2009, 03:41 AM~14400077
> *sup foolio.. :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 7 2009, 07:55 AM~14400564
> *x2
> :wave:
> *


good mornin fellas :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 7 2009, 09:37 AM~14400867
> *good mornin fellas :wave:
> *


Wassup man!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Just called about some seam sealer..... 18 bucks a tube :angry:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 6 2009, 10:18 PM~14396874
> *Tell me about it, when I pulled up the carpet I was like dayum another thing that needs work
> Thanks homie :biggrin:
> Whats up witcha BABY!!!!!
> thanks bro
> 
> kick rocks,.... I was thinking the same about yours :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


just cuz i aint postin pics dont mean the work hasnt continued.


----------



## midwestcoast

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63+Jul 7 2009, 05:31 PM~14404448-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: nice avi homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 05:56 PM~14404676
> *just cuz i aint postin pics dont mean the work hasnt continued.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn it man no smileys or nothin hno: hno: I was just playing homie :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-midwestcoast_@Jul 7 2009, 11:40 PM~14407650
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 07:30 AM~14409915
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Kadillac G

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 8 2009, 07:32 AM~14409920
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: Any word on the job yet? hno:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 04:30 AM~14409918
> *:wave:
> *


Any more progress? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 07:37 AM~14409937
> *Any more progress? :biggrin:
> *


going out of state this weekend to take the wifey to her moms. So the work will resume Monday


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 04:39 AM~14409942
> *going out of state this weekend to take the wifey to her moms. So the work will resume Monday
> *


Lol....I hear that. Been going to Milwaukee the last 3 weekends to visit the wife's family so I haven't been able to get to grinding on my frame....but soon enough! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 09:34 AM~14410274
> *Lol....I hear that. Been going to Milwaukee the last 3 weekends to visit the wife's family so I haven't been able to get to grinding on my frame....but soon enough!  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: Im meeting them, as in dropping her off  Work will be in full swing monday  :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

WAZ UP HOMIE? DID SHAVE DA FIREWALL IF SO POST A QUIK PIC I DIDNT FELL LIKE READIN THE THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 8 2009, 11:29 AM~14410978
> *WAZ UP HOMIE? DID SHAVE DA FIREWALL IF SO POST A QUIK PIC I DIDNT FELL LIKE READIN THE THREAD :biggrin:
> *


no sir I like the A/C too much :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 09:59 AM~14411644
> *no sir I like the A/C too much :biggrin:
> *


That explains a lot. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 01:19 PM~14411839
> *That explains a lot.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


KAKALAK Today, 12:59 PM | | Post #6600 

Bajito y Suavecito

Posts: 23,710
Joined: Mar 2005
From: {NC}*NOW{FLA}*
Car Club: Majestics Cen. FL


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 10:47 AM~14412121
> *KAKALAK  Today, 12:59 PM    |    | Post #6600
> 
> Bajito y Suavecito
> 
> Posts: 23,710
> Joined: Mar 2005
> From: {NC}NOW{FLA}
> Car Club: Majestics Cen. FL
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 02:16 PM~14412418
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 11:47 AM~14412679
> *
> *


Who chooses to move to FL? Come on now!

:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 09:59 AM~14411644
> *no sir I like the A/C too much :biggrin:
> *


JUST SOME FOOD FOR THOUGHT HOMIE YOU KNOW YOU CAN SHAVE THE FIRE WALL AND STILL HAVE AC? THATS WHAT I DID TO MINE LIKES TIGHT TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 8 2009, 12:03 PM~14412805
> *JUST SOME FOOD FOR THOUGHT HOMIE YOU KNOW YOU CAN SHAVE THE FIRE WALL AND STILL HAVE AC? THATS WHAT I DID TO MINE LIKES TIGHT TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 02:50 PM~14412712
> *Who chooses to move to FL? Come on now!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


This fool told me too













:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 8 2009, 03:03 PM~14412805
> *JUST SOME FOOD FOR THOUGHT HOMIE YOU KNOW YOU CAN SHAVE THE FIRE WALL AND STILL HAVE AC? THATS WHAT I DID TO MINE LIKES TIGHT TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it looks cool, I just got too much work to do now, and I want my car back on the road


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 12:22 PM~14412951
> *This fool told me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


He got you good! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 03:27 PM~14413005
> *He got you good!  :biggrin:
> *


naw, Im making more money so Im getting Him (no ****) and the tax payers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 8 2009, 12:07 PM~14412833
> *Pics or it didn't happen!
> *


I HERD THERE WAS A TEMPLATE ON HERE BUT CANT REMEMBER WHAT THREAD IT WAS...I WANNA GET THIS TEMPLATE BEFORE THE MOTOR GET PULLED... :biggrin: DOES ANY KNOW WERE I CAN GET ONE...


----------



## KADILAKIN

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 8 2009, 10:53 PM~14413835
> *I HERD THERE WAS A TEMPLATE ON HERE BUT CANT REMEMBER WHAT THREAD IT WAS...I  WANNA GET THIS TEMPLATE BEFORE THE MOTOR GET PULLED... :biggrin:  DOES ANY KNOW WERE I CAN GET ONE...
> *


get at NYBOSSMAN, but you can just make your own.


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 07:34 AM~14409927
> *:wave: Any word on the job yet? hno:
> *


not yet, i took my polygraph this past tuesday. that shit was nerve wracking(spellCheck)


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 8 2009, 06:57 AM~14409842
> *
> damn it man no smileys or nothin hno: hno: I was just playing homie :biggrin:
> :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Wuz gewd homie?!


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well last night I applied some glass to a couple areas on the floor that werent worth patching after the welding was done.


----------



## KAKALAK

from the archives.......... just sitting in the closet now collecting dust  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

got this button out of a towncar, shit was nice so its goin in the cutty for the trunk










from the archives :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I was blocking the hood when I decided to stop due to the saw horse was making it seem as if the hood had high spots where it was touching. So I decided to get the under side done and then put the hood back on and then block it out.

180'd the underside
























Shot epoxy and then followed with 2K, Ready for sanding with 400

























Cut of the inner lip from both of the fenders to give clearance for the Gas Shock travel

























Then cut the last mount and viced it and will take it to RAC for welding

























Put everything back up and will start working on the pass fender getting it straight and filling the antenna hole.











another from the archives :cheesy:


----------



## KC RYDA

:thumbsup: Its going well I see . You need to get it done and come to KC for some shows..Just wanted to say hello to my cuz . Dam full you need to stop getting sick....lol J/K :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty

progress is looking good! 

I might have to go find me one of those TC trunk pops now. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Jul 9 2009, 02:15 PM~14423521
> *:thumbsup:  Its going well I see . You need to get it done and come to KC for some shows..Just wanted to say hello to my cuz . Dam full you need to stop getting sick....lol J/K :wave:
> *


Tell me about it


----------



## KAKALAK

picked up some sealer


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2009, 08:19 PM~14427591
> *picked up some sealer
> *


Strong work homie


----------



## KAKALAK

Pics tomm. I got the floor cleaned, sealed and painted. Got a couple more pieces that will get chromed together, will be mailing them tomm. 

POR-15 the rust I had in the front window frame. Before I took out the window whenever it rained water would come in. So since the window was removed it seemed like a good time to fix it :cheesy: 

Got some speakers from 79 Cutty and they will eventially be put into my dash.


And last but not least, I got some chrome dust shields in the mail today :0 :yes:



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

the hood spring and the header panel support rods are getting shipped today to get chromed, oh and along with the vin tag.


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 12:18 AM~14429786
> *Pics tomm. I got the floor cleaned, sealed and painted. Got a couple more pieces that will get chromed together,  will be mailing them tomm.
> 
> POR-15 the rust I had in the front window frame. Before I took out the window whenever it rained water would come in. So since the window was removed it seemed like a good time to fix it :cheesy:
> 
> Got some speakers from 79 Cutty and they will eventially be put into my dash.
> And last but not least, I got some chrome dust shields in the mail today :0 :yes:
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


Slow down bro, give the rest of us time to catch up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Chromed Dust Shields :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 10 2009, 07:38 AM~14431868
> *Slow down bro, give the rest of us time to catch up!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:nono: I got alot of catching up to do, My deadline was a year ago :yessad:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 07:41 AM~14431877
> *:nono: I got alot of catching up to do, My deadline was a year ago :yessad:
> *


I hear ya. If we're going by deadlines than Im SCREWED :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Here is the end result of the welding

















Cleaned with wax & grease remover










bought the Dynatron sealer yester day but had some 3M sealer left from the doors, so I used both of them.


















Here it is with everything sealed even though most of it was welded 100%


























This was the only paint that I had last night that would adhere to bare metal, so it got used :happysad:




















Now off to the seat brackets :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Some speakers I picked up from 79 Cutty :thumbsup: They dont look like they costed him 12K but I am still waiting on pics of the reciept from him


----------



## KAKALAK

here is the spot that had surface rust on it causing the water to get under the window seal. POR-15 it


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 10 2009, 04:41 AM~14431877-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono: I got alot of catching up to do, My deadline was a year ago :yessad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should have just paid someone else to do it! :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 05:05 AM~14431911
> *Some speakers I picked up from 79 Cutty :thumbsup: They dont look like they costed him 12K but I am still waiting on pics of the reciept from him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BALLER! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:yessad:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Jul 8 2009, 02:18 PM~14414083
> *get at NYBOSSMAN, but you can just make your own.
> *


 THANKS HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

DAM HOMIE IM SO GLAD THAT THE BODY WORK WAS ALREADY DONE WHEN I GOT MY RIDE...ALL DAT SANDIN LOOK MISERABLE...KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Chromed Dust Shields :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




























Here is the end result of the welding

















Cleaned with wax & grease remover










bought the Dynatron sealer yester day but had some 3M sealer left from the doors, so I used both of them.


















Here it is with everything sealed even though most of it was welded 100%


























This was the only paint that I had last night that would adhere to bare metal, so it got used :happysad:

















Now off to the seat brackets :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 10 2009, 11:30 AM~14432833
> *DAM HOMIE IM SO GLAD THAT THE BODY WORK WAS ALREADY DONE WHEN I GOT MY RIDE...ALL DAT SANDIN LOOK MISERABLE...KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK :biggrin:
> *


believe me it is..... especially warped doors


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 09:09 AM~14433191
> *Chromed Dust Shields :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> Chrome spray paint. :uh: :biggrin:*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 10 2009, 12:33 PM~14433442
> *Chrome spray paint.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


It is , but 12K spray paint


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 9 2009, 07:57 AM~14421770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the archives.......... just sitting in the closet now collecting dust   :biggrin:
> *


SITTING IN THE CLOSET FOR A YEAR N A HALF IM SURE THAT THEY GOT WEBS ALL OVER


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 7 2009, 10:27 AM~14402349
> *Just called about some seam sealer..... 18 bucks a tube :angry:
> *


JUST BUY IT STOP CRYING ABOUT THE PRICE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 02:38 PM~14434582
> *JUST BUY IT STOP CRYING ABOUT THE PRICE
> *


why when I found the same sheit for 8 a tube (no ****)  

remember just because it costs alot, doesnt mean its worth it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 02:36 PM~14434562
> *SITTING IN THE CLOSET FOR A YEAR N A HALF IM SURE THAT THEY GOT WEBS ALL OVER
> *


no spiders in my house bro


----------



## donkeydotcom

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 12:43 PM~14435365
> *why when I found the same sheit for 8 a tube (no ****)
> 
> remember just because it costs alot, doesnt mean its worth it
> *


IM SURE YOU BOUGHT A COUPLE EXTRA TUBES FOR YOUR PLEASURE...LMFAO


----------



## donkeydotcom

A SERIOUS QUESTION ALOT OF PEOPLE WANNA KNOW, WHEN ARE YOU GONNA BE DONE WITH YOUR PROJECT? ITS GOING ON ALONG TIME* YEARS*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by donkeydotcom_@Jul 10 2009, 03:59 PM~14435537
> *A SERIOUS QUESTION ALOT OF PEOPLE WANNA KNOW, WHEN ARE YOU GONNA BE DONE WITH YOUR PROJECT? ITS GOING ON ALONG TIME YEARS
> *


I know you cant wait to see me out on the street but the time will come


----------



## 79 cutty

God damn...when is this build going to be done.....I mean shit, move out of your trailor and pay someone else to finish it! :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 10 2009, 09:43 PM~14438619
> *God damn...when is this build going to be done.....I mean shit, move out of your trailor and pay someone else to finish it!  :uh:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 10 2009, 09:43 PM~14438619-->
> 
> 
> 
> God damn...when is this build going to be done.....I mean shit, move out of your trailor and pay someone else to finish it!  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 10 2009, 09:56 PM~14438706
> *[/color]
> :thumbsup:
> *




look its the donkeydotcom nut riders aghhhhhhh how cute :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 07:40 AM~14431873
> *Chromed Dust Shields :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## WESTUP702

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 10 2009, 10:30 AM~14432833
> *DAM HOMIE IM SO GLAD THAT THE BODY WORK WAS ALREADY DONE WHEN I GOT MY RIDE...ALL DAT SANDIN LOOK MISERABLE...KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK :biggrin:
> *



yeah i think body work is prolly the worst part of building a car...lol :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 10 2009, 07:58 PM~14439163
> *look its the donkeydotcom nut riders aghhhhhhh how cute :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702+Jul 11 2009, 09:55 AM~14441902-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i think body work is prolly the worst part of building a car...lol :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad: :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jul 11 2009, 10:15 AM~14441952
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

Chromed Dust Shields :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
















THATS EXCATLY WHAT THEY ARE DUST SHIELD..... :roflmao: :roflmao: THEM STAYING IN UR CLOSET SO LONG MAYBE THEY WILL BLOCK ALL THE DUST FROM FALLING ON UR RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 11 2009, 08:55 PM~14445349
> *Chromed Dust Shields :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS EXCATLY WHAT THEY ARE DUST SHIELD..... :roflmao:  :roflmao: THEM STAYING IN UR CLOSET SO LONG MAYBE THEY WILL BLOCK ALL THE DUST FROM FALLING ON UR RIMS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 11 2009, 08:55 PM~14445349
> *Chromed Dust Shields :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS EXCATLY WHAT THEY ARE DUST SHIELD..... :roflmao:  :roflmao: THEM STAYING IN UR CLOSET SO LONG MAYBE THEY WILL BLOCK ALL THE DUST FROM FALLING ON UR RIMS  :biggrin:
> *


.


----------



## Still Hated

What it do whiteboy...... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 12 2009, 01:26 AM~14446892
> *.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 12 2009, 09:48 AM~14448152
> *What it do whiteboy...... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


:wave: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 11 2009, 05:55 PM~14445349
> *Chromed Dust Shields :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS EXCATLY WHAT THEY ARE DUST SHIELD..... :roflmao:  :roflmao: THEM STAYING IN UR CLOSET SO LONG MAYBE THEY WILL BLOCK ALL THE DUST FROM FALLING ON UR RIMS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 12 2009, 10:16 AM~14448219
> *  :biggrin:
> *


i didnt feel like putting a reply after I qouted the remark


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2009, 12:27 AM~14454798
> *i didnt feel like putting a reply after I qouted the remark
> *


Then post some progress. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 13 2009, 08:24 AM~14455305
> *Then post some progress.  :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: pics bitch :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 13 2009, 08:24 AM~14455305-->
> 
> 
> 
> Then post some progress.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 13 2009, 11:17 AM~14456079
> *:rant: pics bitch :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Well started working on my seats today, got 3 hours in before I had to be back at work.



Here I had to remove the OG bracket from the pass seat




























This is the view form behind the seat (no ****) Im was able to make a bolt from the front and the back. That made it alot easier, I just had to drill new holes in the tracks


















the existing bolts were cut off and the one bolt in the front was shortened du to the track clearance, the nut also had to get shaved a little (no ****)



































here is the pic of the track, this it why the bolt was shortened and the nut was shaved (no ****)











Had to do a little sheet metal caressing for clearance reasons


























well here is the 75% done pic of the pass seat, will hopefully finish it tomm.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2009, 07:29 PM~14463078
> *Well started working on my seats today, got 3 hours in before I had to be back at work.
> Here I had to remove the OG bracket from the pass seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view form behind the seat (no ****) Im was able to make a bolt from the front and the back. That made it alot easier, I just had to drill new holes in the tracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the existing bolts were cut off and the one bolt in the front was shortened du to the track clearance, the nut also had to get shaved a little (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the pic of the track, this it why the bolt was shortened and the nut was shaved (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to do a little sheet metal caressing for clearance reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well here is the 75% done pic of the pass seat, will hopefully finish it tomm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:420:


----------



## unity_mike

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Seats are coming along nicely.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 14 2009, 09:38 AM~14467043
> *Seats are coming along nicely.
> *


seats are def coming along :happysad: 




















:biggrin:


----------



## Looney

I LIKE DEM SEATS, I WANNA GET SOME BUCKETS TOO...TIRED OF SWITCH BOX FALLIN ON DA FLOOR. I NEED A CONSOL TO MOUNT IT TOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Fuckin damn you ant fuckin around


----------



## crucialjp

Coming along nicely!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 14 2009, 09:38 AM~14467043-->
> 
> 
> 
> Seats are coming along nicely.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 10:11 AM~14467196
> *seats are def coming along :happysad:
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 12:14 PM~14468156
> *I LIKE DEM SEATS, I WANNA GET SOME BUCKETS TOO...TIRED OF SWITCH BOX FALLIN ON DA FLOOR. I NEED A CONSOL TO MOUNT IT TOO.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 [email protected] 14 2009, 12:18 PM~14468193
> *Fuckin damn you ant fuckin around
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crucialjp_@Jul 14 2009, 01:47 PM~14469075
> *Coming along nicely!
> *




Thanks fellas. I didnt get a chance to work on them today, woke up at 5P and had to be back at work by 7P. I think i'll set the alarm tomm.


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

QUIK QUESTION? DO U THINK UR CAR WILL MAKE IT TO A SHOW BY THE END OF THE YEAR?


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 14 2009, 11:32 PM~14478647
> *QUIK QUESTION? DO U THINK UR CAR WILL MAKE IT TO A SHOW BY THE END OF THE YEAR?
> *


Give it a rest. :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 15 2009, 02:32 AM~14478647
> *QUIK QUESTION? DO U THINK UR CAR WILL MAKE IT TO A SHOW BY THE END OF THE YEAR?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 15 2009, 08:16 AM~14479573
> *Give it a rest.  :uh:
> *


hey now........ maybe he's just an attention whore :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 15 2009, 08:59 AM~14479725
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


really


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 15 2009, 09:06 AM~14479753
> *really
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 15 2009, 10:36 AM~14480177
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 15 2009, 05:16 AM~14479573
> *Give it a rest.  :uh:
> *


TELL FUCK FACE (KAKASHIT) TO GIVE IT A REST FUCKIN LAY IT LOW WHORE ALWAYS HAS SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT EVERYTHING!..........TELL HIM TO WORRY ABOUT GETTIN HIS FUKIN 8 YEAR FUKIN PROJECT DONE AND TO STOP WORRYING ABOUT OTHER PEOPLES SHIT!


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2009, 07:29 PM~14463078
> *Well started working on my seats today, got 3 hours in before I had to be back at work.
> Here I had to remove the OG bracket from the pass seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view form behind the seat (yes i'm a real  ****) I'm was able to make a bolt from the front and the back. That made it alot easier, I just had to drill new holes in the tracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the existing bolts were cut off and the one bolt in the front was shortened du to the track clearance, the nut also had to get shaved a little (yes im a  ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the pic of the track, this it why the bolt was shortened and the nut was shaved (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to do a little sheet metal caressing for clearance reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well here is the 75% done pic of the pass seat, will hopefully finish it tomm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 15 2009, 02:15 PM~14482032
> *TELL FUCK FACE (KAKASHIT) TO GIVE IT A REST FUCKIN LAY IT LOW WHORE ALWAYS HAS SOMETHING TO SAY ABOUT EVERYTHING!..........TELL HIM TO WORRY ABOUT GETTIN HIS FUKIN 8 YEAR FUKIN PROJECT DONE AND TO STOP WORRYING ABOUT PACKING OTHER PEOPLES SHIT!
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2009, 10:29 PM~14463078
> *Well started working it in my seat today, got 3 hours in before I had blown out my back as i was hard at work.
> Here I had to remove the cock from my ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the view from behind of his seat (sooooooo ****) Im was able to make love to him from the front and the back. That made it alot easier, I just had to drill in all holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the existing dick were cut off and my one nut in the front was shortened du to the  clearance, the nut also had to get shaved a little too (sooooo ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the pic of the crack, this it why my nut was shortened and the nut was shaved (soooooo ****)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to do a little caressing for shyness reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well cocks in my ass about 75% .he was done in the pic .and jizzed in my ass and then eats it,he will hopefully finish it...his name is tom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 15 2009, 04:08 PM~14483263
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

wow u are working homie lol j/k im glad my seats fit in with out doing all that. but i need to ask u some Q. okay


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Jul 16 2009, 03:27 AM~14489954
> *wow u are working homie lol j/k im glad my seats fit in with out doing all that. but i need to ask u some Q. okay
> *


pm sent :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 16 2009, 04:22 AM~14490362
> *pm sent :0
> *


No need to keep it a secret.


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Jul 15 2009, 01:08 PM~14483263
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 SNAPZ


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 16 2009, 08:19 AM~14490487
> *No need to keep it a secret.
> *


only when two men love each other


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 16 2009, 08:29 AM~14491552
> *only when two men love each other
> *


You make a very valid point!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 16 2009, 11:29 AM~14491552
> *only when two men love each other
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 16 2009, 08:19 AM~14490487-->
> 
> 
> 
> No need to keep it a secret.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it involved you ....... you could of expected a pm too
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 11:05 AM~14491394
> *:0 SNAPZ
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kadillac [email protected] 16 2009, 11:29 AM~14491552
> *only when two men love each other
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kick rocks
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jul 16 2009, 11:31 AM~14491572
> *You make a very valid point!
> *


you kick them too


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 16 2009, 09:48 AM~14492263
> *If it involved you ....... you could of expected a pm too
> 
> you kick them too
> *


Don't be mad at me because your interior didn't cost 12k! 

I am busy that day!  :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

Seat is looking good bro.


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 16 2009, 12:48 PM~14492263
> *
> 
> Kick rocks
> 
> *


 :0 hno: please dont make me pm phx teeznutz, ill fly that pussy here to serve you an ass whopping :uh:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 16 2009, 12:50 PM~14492274
> *Don't be mad at me because your interior didn't cost 12k!
> 
> I am busy that day!  :biggrin:
> *


i see we're still hating on $12k interiors


----------



## danny chawps

interested in castle grille? its off my 90 fleetwood


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 16 2009, 10:31 AM~14492593
> *i see we're still hating on $12k interiors
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 

That was just a random price I picked. :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 16 2009, 01:41 PM~14492682
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> That was just a random price I picked.  :biggrin:
> *


oh i thought you were talking bout that ****** phx teeznutz again


----------



## Looney

ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE...I KNOW YOU DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 16 2009, 01:31 PM~14492599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interested in castle grille? its off my 90 fleetwood
> *


will it fit a cutty :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: cripn8ez, KAKALAK

what up homie just checcin u out.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 16 2009, 12:50 PM~14492274-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be mad at me because your interior didn't cost 12k!
> 
> I am busy that day!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for some reason pnx pees got a swollen head (no ****) after paying 12k for a bathtub. Shit wasnt it rev run that got that marble toilet....... his head didnt swell up (no ****) that I can recall.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 01:23 PM~14492534
> *Seat is looking good bro.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, not done yet, went out of town till sunday so I couldnt finish it
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kadillac [email protected] 16 2009, 01:28 PM~14492573
> *:0  hno: please dont make me pm phx teeznutz, ill fly that pussy here to serve you an ass whopping :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well you can tell him to kick the rocks for yah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kadillac [email protected] 16 2009, 01:31 PM~14492593
> *i see we're still hating on $12k interiors
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just the owners head (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 16 2009, 01:41 PM~14492682
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> That was just a random price I picked.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kadillac [email protected] 16 2009, 01:42 PM~14492691
> *oh i thought you were talking bout that ****** phx teeznutz again
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-Looney_@Jul 16 2009, 05:05 PM~14494683
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE...I KNOW YOU DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT...
> *


nope


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 16 2009, 05:12 PM~14494756
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: cripn8ez, KAKALAK
> 
> what up homie just checcin u out.
> *


:wave: wassup homie :biggrin:


----------



## WESTUP702

no i don't think so unless you cut some shit....the grille that is...lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 16 2009, 05:21 PM~14494852
> *no i don't think so unless you cut some shit....the grille that is...lol
> *


dayum that sucks  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

ahh shit just asked the homie how to cut holes an how to weild them in like his floors


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Jul 17 2009, 04:20 AM~14500670
> *ahh shit just asked the homie how to cut holes an how to weild them in like his floors
> *


 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## Kadillac G

whats up mayne? :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 17 2009, 06:36 AM~14501446
> *whats up mayne? :wave:
> *


Don't provoke him....if you leave his topic alone maybe he will actually post some progress. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

TTMT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man+Jul 17 2009, 09:32 AM~14501427-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up Killa? :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kadillac G_@Jul 17 2009, 09:36 AM~14501446
> *whats up mayne? :wave:
> *


Whats up man..................... Or should I say "THE MAN" :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 17 2009, 09:41 AM~14501472-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't provoke him....if you leave his topic alone maybe he will actually post some progress.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man Ive been workin 14 hour nights(no ****) this week and am in Miami right now for school. Last day is Saturday and will be making it back to work on the cutty
> <!--QuoteBegin-Looney_@Jul 17 2009, 11:32 AM~14502143
> *TTMT
> *


my nikkah :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2009, 12:11 PM~14502504
> *Whats up Killa? :wave:
> Whats up man.....................  Or should I say "THE MAN" :0  :0  :0 hno: hno: :biggrin:
> man Ive been workin 14 hour nights(no ****) this week and am in Miami right now for school. Last day is Saturday and will be making it back to work on the cutty
> my nikkah :biggrin:
> *


funny you should say that, i just got the call this morning saying i passed my polygraph


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2009, 09:11 AM~14502504
> *man Ive been workin 14 hour nights(no ****) this week and am in Miami right now for school. Last day is Saturday and will be making it back to work on the
> *


Lol...sounds like fun. What are you going to school for?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G+Jul 17 2009, 12:14 PM~14502540-->
> 
> 
> 
> funny you should say that, i just got the call this morning saying i passed my polygraph
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: I guess :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jul 17 2009, 12:26 PM~14502634
> *Lol...sounds like fun. What are you going to school for?
> *


Guess.................. in this profession, his head will swell (no ****), He'll harass people cause he will have the power and abuse his privilage at Dunkin Donuts................take a guess :biggrin: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: But he'll still be my nikkah :thumbsup: despite my rules


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2009, 12:51 PM~14502841
> *:thumbsup: I guess :biggrin:
> 
> Guess.................. in this profession, his head will swell (no ****), He'll harass people cause he will have the power and abuse his privilage at Dunkin Donuts................take a guess :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: But he'll still be my nikkah :thumbsup: despite my rules
> *


i think he was asking about you :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low_g

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G+Jul 17 2009, 01:14 PM~14503051-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think he was asking about you :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak: :twak: :happysad: my bad :uh: Im going to a Drilled Shaft class (no ****)
> <!--QuoteBegin-low_g_@Jul 17 2009, 02:46 PM~14503856
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2009, 02:15 PM~14505398
> *:twak: :twak: :happysad: my bad  :uh: Im going to a Drilled Shaft class (no ****)
> 
> :wave: :wave:
> *


So you came all the way down here just to get your shaft drilled.............. :biggrin: 








just fuckin around.....what's the class for..your job...????


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 17 2009, 09:18 PM~14507344
> *So you came all the way down here just to get your shaft drilled.............. :biggrin:
> just fuckin around.....what's the class for..your job...????
> *


oh you muthafucka you! you beat me to it. :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 17 2009, 06:42 PM~14507497
> *oh you muthafucka you! you beat me to it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 17 2009, 09:05 PM~14507261
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Kadillac G

and for the record im gonna be a state trooper, not earth pig city cop.


----------



## infamous704

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 17 2009, 09:46 PM~14507526
> *and for the record im gonna be a state trooper, not earth pig city cop.
> *


oooh my fault,fuck them too :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jul 17 2009, 09:18 PM~14507344-->
> 
> 
> 
> So you came all the way down here just to get your shaft drilled.............. :biggrin:
> just fuckin around.....what's the class for..your job...????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said no **** ma fucka, and yeah for my job, sucks, Ive been eating olive garden for the last 2 nights :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kadillac [email protected] 17 2009, 09:42 PM~14507497
> *oh you muthafucka you! you beat me to it.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Still [email protected] 17 2009, 09:43 PM~14507509
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kadillac [email protected] 17 2009, 09:46 PM~14507526
> *and for the record im gonna be a state trooper, not earth pig city cop.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats prolly worse :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 10:11 PM~14507710
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: wussup homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 17 2009, 10:15 PM~14507735
> *oooh my fault,fuck them too :yes:
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 17 2009, 11:28 PM~14508196
> *I said no **** ma fucka, and yeah for my job, sucks, Ive been eating olive garden for the last 2 nights :biggrin:
> didnt I tell you to go kick rocks :0
> :uh:
> thats prolly worse :0
> :wave: wussup homie
> :yes: :yes:
> *


I thought we were friends


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 18 2009, 01:03 AM~14508956
> *I thought we were friends
> *


 :uh: We are :yes: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 18 2009, 01:03 AM~14508956
> *I thought we were friends
> *


oops tha kick rocks comment was supposed to be for bossman :happysad:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 18 2009, 07:53 AM~14510201
> *oops tha kick rocks comment was supposed to be for bossman :happysad:
> *


besides, you gonna need me to get you out of those 3 wheelin tickets u gonna get


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jul 18 2009, 06:34 PM~14512845-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :whatsupbigdawg:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kadillac G_@Jul 18 2009, 09:35 PM~14513818
> *besides, you gonna need me to get you out of those 3 wheelin tickets u gonna get
> *



yes sir my friend :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

LES SMILYS MO PICS BICH


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 19 2009, 12:34 AM~14515699
> *LES SMILYS MO PICS BICH
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Still Hated Today, 09:03 AM | | Post #6752 

Back in the game..

Posts: 2,650
Joined: May 2005
From: HOMESTEAD......................
Car Club:* ~~MAJESTICS~~ Miami*

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

About to go pick up my windshield from ETCHITUP :0 :0 :0 Then its back to work on the seats :biggrin:


----------



## vazquejs

I just read through several of these build pages. I got to give it to you for sticking with it and working on your ride. Keep up the great work.

Where are you getting your chrome work done? Is it done locally? I haven't had much luck with chrome work around here. I'll keep checking back for updates on the ride. Thanks.


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by vazquejs_@Jul 19 2009, 12:23 PM~14516725
> *I just read through several of these build pages.  I got to give it to you for sticking with it and working on your ride.  Keep up the great work.
> 
> Where are you getting your chrome work done?  Is it done locally?  I haven't had much luck with chrome work around here.  I'll keep checking back for updates on the ride.  Thanks.
> *


He has a wife, so you can get off his nutz :biggrin: im playing homie, whats going on??


----------



## 79 cutty

Monday morning TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vazquejs+Jul 19 2009, 12:23 PM~14516725-->
> 
> 
> 
> I just read through several of these build pages.  I got to give it to you for sticking with it and working on your ride.  Keep up the great work.
> 
> Where are you getting your chrome work done?  Is it done locally?  I haven't had much luck with chrome work around here.  I'll keep checking back for updates on the ride.  Thanks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro, honestly the driverside floor almost made me throw in the towel on it, only reason I didnt was because I found a floor from a grand prix in perfect condition. Im glad I stuck with it, it was a learning experience
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kadillac [email protected] 19 2009, 06:36 PM~14518607
> *He has a wife, so you can get off his nutz :biggrin:  im playing homie, whats going on??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 08:21 AM~14523319
> *Monday morning TTT  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well here is my front glass, I layed it in the frame till I find somewhere safe to put it




















:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well here is where i left off with the pass seat, the white paint circles is where the bolts need to go, so follow along..... :cheesy: 






















Drilled out the spot welds and the hole for the bolt. The bolt head was tacked to the underside of the seat bracket. After that the bracket was bent back down and tacked back down. Note this was just for the back bolt :uh: 












































































Now to the front bolt, same as above but I totally removed the seat bracket, installed and tacked the bolt head, replaced and tacked it back in.





























































The pass seat is done after hmmm 9 hours of fab time. Seems like alot of time for 1 seat, but its custom  And I did it myself


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good. Random question but what's with the 3 nuts (no home) on the thread....is that just to keep welding slag off of the bolt?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 20 2009, 10:11 AM~14523674
> *Looking good. Random question but what's with the 3 nuts (no home) on the thread....is that just to keep welding slag off of the bolt?
> *


well I knew where the bolt had to go but since I had to caress the bracket a little to flatten it out for the seat, I put them on there so if I had to bend it a little I wouldn't mess the threads up. But when I welded the bracket back down it went on perfect :biggrin: Bout time something went right :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

to tha new page


Well here is my front glass, I layed it in the frame till I find somewhere safe to put it

















:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy: 



Well here is where i left off with the pass seat, the white paint circles is where the bolts need to go, so follow along..... :cheesy: 

















Drilled out the spot welds and the hole for the bolt. The bolt head was tacked to the underside of the seat bracket. After that the bracket was bent back down and tacked back down. Note this was just for the back bolt :uh: 









































































Now to the front bolt, same as above but I totally removed the seat bracket, installed and tacked the bolt head, replaced and tacked it back in.










































The pass seat is done after hmmm 9 hours of fab time. Seems like alot of time for 1 seat, but its custom  And I did it myself


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2009, 09:50 AM~14523613
> *Well here is my front glass, I layed it in the frame till I find somewhere safe to put it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


glass looks good,homie did a nice job


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2009, 07:16 AM~14523688
> *well I knew where the bolt had to go but since I had to caress the bracket a little to flatten it out for the seat, I put them on there so if I had to bend it a little I wouldn't mess the threads up. But when I welded the bracket back down it went on perfect :biggrin: Bout time something went right :uh:
> *


Makes sense! :biggrin: 

Glass definitely came out nice! I wouldn't mind a little of that done to mine....but too much other crap on the list for now! Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## KAKALAK

Now the start on the drivers seat. I was able to use the bolts on the left side minus one I didnt need so I cut it off. I was suprised :cheesy: 


















here is the hump in the floor (no ****) :cheesy: I cut it and bent in towards the floor, then welded it which would allow clearance for the seat. 


















































all the bolts and nuts had to be ground down for clearance reasons. 












since the donor car only had a bench, the seat brackets werent there. I did save the floor mounts from my og floor, but after trying to use them, I found that they wouldn't work without getting shortened. I happened to have some 1-1/2" square tube (no ****) and it will work perfect. I got some more pics but will post tomm. when the brackets are completed.


----------



## xSSive

you really must like these seats....... :buttkick:




j/p........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated

I see you have ben puttin in some work........................     :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

COMING ALONG NICELY....WE SHOULD GO THREW 2 MORE PRESIDENTS BY THE TIME YOUR DONE


----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 20 2009, 04:07 PM~14528725
> *COMING ALONG NICELY....WE SHOULD GO THREW 2 MORE PRESIDENTS BY THE TIME YOUR DONE
> *


Hopefully this one.................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

repost :angry: damn free wifi :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL+Jul 20 2009, 10:26 AM~14523736-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 04:54 PM~14527220
> *you really must like these seats....... :buttkick:
> j/p........ :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its what the voices in my head told me to do :sad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Still [email protected] 20 2009, 05:36 PM~14527682
> *I see you have ben puttin in some work........................         :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yessir....... I dont want to hold up the upholster
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 07:07 PM~14528725
> *COMING ALONG NICELY....WE SHOULD GO THREW 2 MORE PRESIDENTS BY THE TIME YOUR DONE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ouch that hurt :sad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ABLOWBOY_@Jul 20 2009, 07:17 PM~14528862
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 20 2009, 07:07 PM~14528725
> *COMING ALONG NICELY....WE SHOULD GO THREW 2 MORE PRESIDENTS BY THE TIME YOUR DONE
> *


someone call guiness book, they wont believe how long this is gonna take :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Kadillac G_@Jul 20 2009, 09:04 PM~14530246
> *someone call guiness book, they wont believe how long this is gonna take :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

got the drivers seat mounted (pause). Would take pics but I cant find the charger to the camera :angry: Next stop for the seats is the upholsters. :biggrin: 


Also went by the junk yard today and got a rear view mirror out of a 95 sedan deville. Now I just got to find out how to wire it up


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 19 2009, 06:03 AM~14516197
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> *


livin up2 ur name i c


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 20 2009, 04:07 PM~14528725
> *WE SHOULD GO THREW 2 MORE PRESIDENTS BY THE TIME YOUR DONE
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

nobawls queero maid a funy :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 21 2009, 05:48 AM~14535164
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> nobawls queero maid a funy :cheesy:
> *


ha ha laugh it up :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2009, 09:18 PM~14532827
> *got the drivers seat mounted (pause). Would take pics but I cant find the charger to the camera :angry:  Next stop for the seats is the upholsters. :biggrin:
> Also went by the junk yard today and got a rear view mirror out of a 95 sedan deville. Now I just got to find out how to wire it up
> *


I don't believe you.....all BS! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

No pics=no progress!  :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

SUP


----------



## Looney

was up kakalak nice work on ride homie good to see the inside of the car comin together


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 21 2009, 08:32 AM~14535449
> *I don't believe you.....all BS!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> No pics=no progress!    :biggrin:
> *


yeah yeah yeah :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Jul 21 2009, 11:43 AM~14536577-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothin much, paving right now
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Looney_@Jul 21 2009, 11:57 AM~14536728
> *was up kakalak nice work on ride homie good to see the inside of the car comin together
> *


whats good homie, thanks for the kind words (no ****) :biggrin: yeah the seats are mounted (no ****) :biggrin: And from now on I think I'll be concentrating on the body (no ****) :biggrin: for now. My painter says he has an opening in about 1.5 months :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

Just wanted to say hello ! I cant wait to see your shit done dude ! Tell the family i say hi when they get back . :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Jul 21 2009, 01:19 PM~14537551
> *Just wanted to say hello ! I cant wait to see your shit done dude ! Tell the family i say hi when they get back . :biggrin:
> *


Damn look at what the cat drug in :cheesy: :wave: wussup cuz :biggrin: I'll tell them


----------



## KC RYDA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2009, 12:23 PM~14537589
> *Damn look at what the cat drug in :cheesy:  :wave: wussup cuz :biggrin:  I'll tell them
> *


Yes :yessad: Look what you braught in a female to your post. :nono: :rofl: :roflmao: Did i say that ??? lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Jul 21 2009, 01:28 PM~14537639
> *Yes  :yessad:  Look what you braught in a female  to your post.  :nono:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  Did i say that ??? lol
> *


pm sent :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KC RYDA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2009, 12:29 PM~14537656
> *pm sent :0  :biggrin:
> *


Got it ....... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Jul 21 2009, 01:31 PM~14537664
> *Got it ....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KC RYDA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2009, 12:43 PM~14537782
> *:0
> *


Get your a** to work on your car !


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Jul 21 2009, 10:44 AM~14537795
> *Get your a** to work on your car !
> *


Everyone knows how fast your build is going aparently! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA+Jul 21 2009, 01:44 PM~14537795-->
> 
> 
> 
> Get your a** to work on your car !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :FUCKOFF: :0 :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jul 21 2009, 02:14 PM~14538195
> *Everyone knows how fast your build is going aparently!  :biggrin:
> *


dont you have some grinding to do? :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2009, 09:46 AM~14537190
> *nothin much, paving right now
> whats good homie, thanks for the kind words (no ****) :biggrin:  yeah the seats are mounted (no ****) :biggrin: And from now on I think I'll be concentrating on the body (no ****) :biggrin:  for now. My painter says he has an opening in about 1.5 months :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


THATS BETTER THAN 6MO. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2009, 11:21 AM~14538265
> *dont you have A GRIP!  :biggrin:*


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 21 2009, 02:44 AM~14535158
> *livin up2 ur name i c
> *


You dont hate me do you...????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney+Jul 21 2009, 02:24 PM~14538299-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS BETTER THAN 6MO. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but its going to take me over 6 months to come up with the note
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 21 2009, 03:58 PM~14539458
> *Ouch!  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> A GRIP!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@Jul 21 2009, 05:06 PM~14540252
> *You dont hate me do you...????
> *



I hate you now














































and now I dont :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 21 2009, 07:19 PM~14541670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



your about 2 pages too late :biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963

Any pic of the DASH :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jul 21 2009, 10:15 PM~14543451
> *Any pic of the DASH :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I didnt know you started on it :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k not yet been working on the seats here lately


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2009, 07:28 PM~14543607
> *I didnt know you started on it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/k not yet been working on the seats here lately
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jul 21 2009, 10:33 PM~14543671
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 21 2009, 07:17 PM~14541651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 22 2009, 08:27 AM~14547093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 09:00 AM~14547192
> *:0
> *


no pics till the damn thing looks like something please :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 22 2009, 10:56 AM~14547741
> *no pics till the damn thing looks like something please :biggrin:
> *


I'll have to check with my fellow lilowers and see if that would be acceptable :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2009, 02:13 PM~14540322
> *yeah but its going to take me over 6 months to come up with the note
> :biggrin:
> I hate you now
> and now I dont :biggrin: :h5:
> *


YEA BUT IT WILL BE WORTH IT IN DA END...( NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 22 2009, 12:39 PM~14548695
> *YEA BUT IT WILL BE WORTH IT IN DA END...( NO ****) :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: my painter is getting down on it (pause) :0 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## KAKALAK

Wussup Mr. OSO :wave:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 09:55 AM~14548846
> *:yes: :yes: my painter is getting down on it (pause) :0  :biggrin: :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 67juiced

Did I hear you are looking at paint in a little over a month? :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 22 2009, 04:32 PM~14551024
> *Did I hear you are looking at paint in a little over a month? :0
> *


well thats when he'll be ready :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

SUPP HOMIE, I WANTED TO ASK YOU, WHAT KIND OF SEATS ARE YOU USING THAT YOU'RE DOING ALL THAT TO YOUR FLOORS??


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63+Jul 21 2009, 07:19 PM~14541670-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 22 2009, 08:23 PM~14553551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






































these pics :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 22 2009, 07:59 PM~14553328
> *SUPP HOMIE, I WANTED TO ASK YOU, WHAT KIND OF SEATS ARE YOU USING THAT YOU'RE DOING ALL THAT TO YOUR FLOORS??
> *


A 94 caddilac eldog :biggrin: More work than I thought but it will be a one off mod :biggrin: For the back the seats had to be shortened and widened on the sides, also the mounts had to be relocated. The front as you can see, relocated mounting bolts, added mounts due to my car being set up with a 60/40 split. And the wiring........ I got to figure out the lumbar control wiring theres like 8 wires  




















this was a "before cutting" pic on the back 



























after cutting but still not widened...... my interior guy (no ****) :0 will do that :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

stop posting year old pics of your boy puttin in work :uh:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 22 2009, 06:20 PM~14554626
> *stop posting year old pics of your boy puttin in work :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 22 2009, 10:20 PM~14554626
> *stop posting year old pics of your boy puttin in work :uh:
> *


he kept asking for pics...... so I gave them to him :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 22 2009, 10:31 PM~14554740
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

now thats an old pic :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 06:58 PM~14554997
> *:scrutinize:
> *


:|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 22 2009, 11:26 PM~14555249
> *:|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 11:00 PM~14555017
> *now thats an old pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha kakalak was just a baby when this build started :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 10:57 PM~14554988
> *he kept asking for pics...... so I gave them to him :cheesy:
> *


dont nobody encourage this dude to post pics no-mo! :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 22 2009, 11:46 PM~14555471
> *haha kakalak's son was just a baby when this build started :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 20 2009, 10:17 AM~14523691
> *to tha new page
> Well here is my front glass, I layed it in the frame till I find somewhere safe to put it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Looks Good Dog. Can't wait to see it all together with the windows in. 

Fuck the schedule homie.....just get it done EVENTUALLY! :biggrin:  

TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 09:45 AM~14549347
> *Wussup Mr. OSO :wave:
> *


Not much brotha...just came in from reinforcing a costomers axle.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 07:16 PM~14554582
> *A 94 caddilac eldog :biggrin: More work than I thought but it will be a one off mod :biggrin: For the back the seats had to be shortened and widened on the sides, also the mounts had to be relocated. The front as you can see, relocated mounting bolts, added mounts due to my car being set up with a 60/40 split. And the wiring........ I got to figure out the lumbar control wiring theres like 8 wires
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was a "before cutting" pic on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after cutting but still not widened...... my interior guy  (no ****) :0  will do that :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh! ok, cool, i was just curious  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by UaintROLnLOW_@Jul 23 2009, 12:34 AM~14556106
> *Looks Good Dog. Can't wait to see it all together with the windows in.
> 
> Fuck the schedule homie.....just get it done EVENTUALLY!  :biggrin:
> 
> TTMFT!!!!!!!
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin: Thanks again bro!!!


> Not much brotha...just came in from reinforcing a costomers axle.
> [/b]


well go on with yah bad self then :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jul 23 2009, 02:06 AM~14557116
> *oh! ok, cool, i was just curious   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jul 23 2009, 09:22 AM~14558154
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wassup........... are they still hating on you :biggrin: :h5: Dont worry I got some too :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 23 2009, 09:38 AM~14558210
> *wassup........... are they still hating on you :biggrin: :h5: Dont worry I got some too :uh:
> *


me too :cheesy: hate= motivation :yes:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 22 2009, 08:00 PM~14555017
> *now thats an old pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANG HOMIE THAT SPRING WAS AS BIG AS YOUR KID HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 23 2009, 11:11 AM~14558793
> *me too  :cheesy: hate= motivation :yes:
> *


it keeps me amused......... I laugh on the inside cause I know when its done... they are really going to hate


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 23 2009, 11:55 AM~14559160
> *DANG HOMIE THAT SPRING WAS AS BIG AS YOUR KID HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: He will be able to say to his friends.... hes been down from day 1


----------



## KAKALAK

oh and 1 of the best ones


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

do work cuz


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

sup loko what you up to ? hows the ride ?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by nick64_@Jul 23 2009, 08:56 PM~14564316
> *do work cuz
> *


PLEASE DO WORK


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by nick64+Jul 23 2009, 08:56 PM~14564316-->
> 
> 
> 
> do work cuz
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just no pics cause I lost the camera's battery charger :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 09:51 PM~14564802
> *sup loko what you up to ? hows the ride ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wussup homie, you ready to sell that 68 yet :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 23 2009, 09:52 PM~14564814
> *PLEASE DO WORK
> *


see above :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 23 2009, 06:03 PM~14564927
> *I am just no pics cause I lost the camera's battery charger :angry:
> wussup homie, you ready to sell that 68 yet :biggrin:
> see above :biggrin:
> *


i rather sell the big body than the 8 homie


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 23 2009, 07:03 PM~14564927
> *I am just no pics cause I lost the camera's battery charger :angry:
> 
> *



A conveniant excuse :no:


----------



## 79 cutty

TTT for Off topic! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Jul 23 2009, 10:27 PM~14565146-->
> 
> 
> 
> i rather sell the big body than the 8 homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsdown: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 12:32 AM~14566292
> *A conveniant excuse :no:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was the truth so help me god :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Jul 24 2009, 08:30 AM~14568097
> *TTT for Off topic!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 24 2009, 06:13 AM~14568183
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Progress is looking good though.....and word as to when your upholstery is going to be done? Looking forward to seeing how they turn out! :biggrin:


----------



## low_g

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 23 2009, 09:38 AM~14559528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and 1 of the best ones
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEA KEEP THEM LITTLE ONES IN DA LOOP...MY SON HES 12 AND FASINATED WITH LOWRIDERS...WHEN DA HOMIEZ COME OVER AND WASH THERE RIDES HES DA TIRE AND WHEEL GUY...THEY TRIP ON HIM CAUSE HE KNOWS SO MUCH...WHEN HE BREAKS OUT THE LEAF BLOWER TO CLEAN DA RIMS THEY BE LOOKIN ALL STUPID LIKE WHATS DAT FOR HE WILL TELL THEM IT FOR THE WATER TO MAKE SURE ITS ALL DRY BEFORE CLEANING THEM....WITH THE WHEEL CLEANER...I LOVE TO SEE KIDS INVOLVED THATS WHAT THIS MOVEMENT IS ALL ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 24 2009, 11:38 AM~14569074
> *HELL YEA KEEP THEM LITTLE ONES IN DA LOOP...MY SON HES 12 AND FASINATED WITH LOWRIDERS...WHEN DA HOMIEZ COME OVER AND WASH THERE RIDES HES DA TIRE AND WHEEL GUY...THEY TRIP ON HIM CAUSE HE KNOWS SO MUCH...WHEN HE BREAKS OUT THE LEAF BLOWER TO CLEAN DA RIMS THEY BE LOOKIN ALL STUPID LIKE WHATS DAT FOR HE WILL TELL THEM IT FOR THE WATER TO MAKE SURE ITS ALL DRY BEFORE CLEANING THEM....WITH THE WHEEL CLEANER...I LOVE TO SEE KIDS INVOLVED THATS WHAT THIS MOVEMENT IS ALL ABOUT  :biggrin:
> *


for sure homie. Yeah it keeps them out of trouble too (well helps to keep them out of trouble :angry: ). But yeah thats smart about the drying of the rims....... My 1st set of wires I had a tire guy told me to blowdry them to get the water off. Smartest thing I heard..... too bad I didnt always do it. I sold them rims a couple years later rust and all


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 24 2009, 09:16 AM~14568194-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Progress is looking good though.....and word as to when your upholstery is going to be done? Looking forward to seeing how they turn out!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, I stopped by there last week thinkin he'd have the back seats done....... this is what I looked like after leaving :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-low_g_@Jul 24 2009, 09:23 AM~14568205
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wassup homie, hows VA treating you?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 16 2009, 05:20 PM~14494843
> *:wave: wassup homie  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: HOWS IT OUT THERE N UR SIDE? WE GOOD OUT HERE. WILL U B AT OBSESSION FEST SEPT 26/27?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jul 24 2009, 11:48 AM~14569169
> *:biggrin: HOWS IT OUT THERE N UR SIDE? WE GOOD OUT HERE. WILL U B AT OBSESSION FEST SEPT 26/27?
> *


Agh man I dont know, money is tight right now, damn OT got cut.


----------



## KAKALAK

damn I was on the 2nd page :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118

dew werk my ninja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 25 2009, 04:01 PM~14579501
> *dew werk my ninja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Im in P'cola right now so no work this weekend


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 26 2009, 11:24 AM~14584312
> *Im in P'cola right now so no work this weekend
> *


gee imagine that :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 23 2009, 12:14 PM~14559313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 26 2009, 03:46 PM~14586064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 26 2009, 04:46 PM~14586064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks crunk :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 24 2009, 06:42 PM~14574336
> *damn I was on the 2nd page :angry:
> *


DONT FEEL BAD, IM USUALLY ON THE 5TH-6TH PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 26 2009, 11:33 AM~14584358-->
> 
> 
> 
> gee imagine that  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 11:51 AM~14584427
> *hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 04:46 PM~14586064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 06:01 PM~14586489
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 07:34 PM~14587141
> *looks crunk :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :|
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Jul 26 2009, 11:23 PM~14588940
> *DONT FEEL BAD, IM USUALLY ON THE 5TH-6TH PAGE  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

OHHHHH found the battery charger :biggrin: Pics tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jul 27 2009, 11:11 PM~14599057
> *TTT
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Well here is the seat brackets I fabbed up, and installed. Pretty simple


----------



## KAKALAK

Also just got this, a present from my Parents in law :0 :biggrin: Cant wait to start messing with it :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Pretty simple seat bracket! That took you that long to fab up?

:biggrin: 

j/k....looking good man. Will be cool to see the seats done. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 28 2009, 08:22 AM~14602335
> *Pretty simple seat bracket! That took you that long to fab up?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> j/k....looking good man. Will be cool to see the seats done.  :thumbsup:
> *


well those brackets didnt take long, just the fabbing of the existing seat mounts (no ****) :cheesy: to accept the caddy seats. :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2009, 05:10 AM~14602174
> *:0
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jul 28 2009, 11:01 AM~14603114
> *
> *


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2009, 04:26 AM~14602194
> *Well here is the seat brackets I fabbed up, and installed. Pretty simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hay homie take a look at homedepot, you can probaly find plastic caps to cover the bolts up ive seen them on picnic tables here in az. so they must have them at homedepot... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 28 2009, 11:54 AM~14603493
> *hay homie take a look at  homedepot, you can probaly find plastic caps to cover the bolts up ive seen them on picnic tables here in az. so they must have them at homedepot... :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the info, but the carpet is going to cover the brackets


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2009, 07:05 AM~14602766
> *well those brackets didnt take long, just the fabbing of the existing seat mounts (no ****) :cheesy: to accept the caddy seats. :biggrin:
> *


They are looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 28 2009, 01:06 PM~14604136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why dont you get busy painting instead of posting dancing Dora's on my thread :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2009, 09:11 AM~14604180
> *Why dont you get busy painting instead of posting dancing Dora's on my thread :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you're just mad because it is better than the gay dancing cow boy.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 28 2009, 10:11 AM~14604180-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why dont you get busy painting instead of posting dancing Dora's on my thread :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sold the regal.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GueroRegal_@Jul 28 2009, 11:40 AM~14604968
> *you're just mad because it is better than the gay dancing cow boy.
> *


x2!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:biggrin:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 28 2009, 11:40 AM~14604968
> *you're just mad because it is better than the gay dancing cow boy.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Jul 28 2009, 02:40 PM~14604968-->
> 
> 
> 
> you're just mad because it is better than the gay dancing cow boy.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 28 2009, 03:55 PM~14605744
> *I sold the regal.
> x2!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PAYASO'[email protected] 28 2009, 06:42 PM~14607422
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 08:31 PM~14608465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This fkn guy :uh: :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 08:32 PM~14608473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this fkn guy X2 :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 28 2009, 08:33 PM~14608483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This fkn guy X3 :angry:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

Don't hate on me :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2009, 12:11 PM~14604180
> *Why dont you get busy painting instead of posting dancing Dora's on my thread :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I BELIEVE DORA REPPN FOR ALL THE BLOODS.....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63+Jul 28 2009, 08:45 PM~14608606-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate on me :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: :no: Nothin but love homie (no ****) :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Jul 28 2009, 09:11 PM~14608880
> *I BELIEVE DORA REPPN FOR ALL THE BLOODS.....
> *


yeah shes a member of the sharpie girls :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2009, 05:37 PM~14608520
> *I call bullshit
> *


    

Had to sell it....something has come up. (no ****)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 08:26 AM~14613438
> *
> 
> Had to sell it....something has come up. (no ****)
> *


:no: :no:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 05:45 AM~14613507
> *:no: :no:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

It is no lie....I had to sell my regal!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 09:02 AM~14613561
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> It is no lie....I had to sell my regal!
> 
> 
> *


that looks like a hot wheels car :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 06:25 AM~14613660
> *that looks like a hot wheels car :scrutinize:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 
Had to sell it!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 09:26 AM~14613665
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> Had to sell it!
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 29 2009, 09:44 AM~14613754
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 09:02 AM~14613561
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> It is no lie....I had to sell my regal!
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: all lies,but ill play along :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 08:32 AM~14614551
> *:uh: all lies,but ill play along :biggrin:
> *


I am going to miss it....I used to do some pretty sweet jumps with that regal! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 11:49 AM~14614714
> *I am going to miss it....I used to do some pretty sweet jumps with that regal!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNOW,I SEEN THE YOUTUBE VIDS :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 09:43 AM~14615131
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: I KNOW,I SEEN THE YOUTUBE VIDS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i thought you said you sold it? :scrutinize: 
pdFBa7XLH-s&NR=1


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:29 AM~14615499
> *i thought you said you sold it? :scrutinize:
> pdFBa7XLH-s&NR=1
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Damn...that is why you have to do a background check on the people you sell your cars to! :biggrin


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 01:29 PM~14615499
> *i thought you said you sold it? :scrutinize:
> pdFBa7XLH-s&NR=1
> *


Id say its a good idea to microwave them only if its not your microwave :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 11:57 AM~14616339
> *Id say its a good idea to microwave them only if its not your microwave :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
Since this has become off-topic you guys ever see myth busters when they microwaved a jaw breaker?

Couple cases of people getting 2nd degree burns on their faces from them shattering and molten candy sticking to their faces.* (NO ****)*


----------



## KAKALAK

Well stopped by the upholstry shop and picked my bottom seat up, I think it came out pretty good :thumbsup:




























Now the upper back seat with the foam added. He said he was about to cover it but decided to let me fit it again to make sure it fits. Good idea cause he added some foam to the top which didnt need any. So I will fit them tonight, but I think it needs to come back off


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 03:06 PM~14616439
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> (NO ****)
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 79 cutty

Seats came out nice. What kind of material is it? Is it real leather?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 03:21 PM~14616598
> *Seats came out nice. What kind of material is it? Is it real leather?
> *


no bro, Im not like Phx tees, I aint got money hangin out the azz (no ****) :cheesy: Its "Endurasoft" supposed to look and feel like leather. Its damn close. I cant wait to see the rest of the seats :yes: I will fit the seats tonight and then take the upper back seat back to him. He will cover that one up and then I'll drop off the front seats, due to his shop being full (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 12:25 PM~14616643
> *no bro, Im not like Phx tees, I aint got money hangin out the azz (no ****) :cheesy:  Its "Endurasoft" supposed to look and feel like leather. Its damn close. I cant wait to see the rest of the seats :yes: I will fit the seats tonight and then take the upper back seat back to him. He will cover that one up and then I'll drop off the front seats, due to his shop being full (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Came out real clean thought. I like it. I went with the "butter soft" vinyl too....wears much better than leather, but feels damn near exactly the same. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 29 2009, 03:30 PM~14616702
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Came out real clean thought. I like it. I went with the "butter soft" vinyl too....wears much better than leather, but feels damn near exactly the same.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 it even has the grains in it :biggrin: Plus if it gets ripped....... its cheaper than leather to replace :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 12:36 PM~14616778
> *x2 it even has the grains in it :biggrin: Plus if it gets ripped....... its cheaper than leather to replace :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

I was really leaning towards leather for mine until I researched that vinyl a little. Very happy with it!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

seat bottom looks good but all you ballers pinchin pennies on the leather really sucks (**** like kaka) :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2009, 09:06 AM~14603593
> *thanks for the info, but the carpet is going to cover the brackets
> *


KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 12:08 PM~14616450
> *Well stopped by the upholstry shop and picked my bottom seat up, I think it came out pretty good :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the upper back seat with the foam added. He said he was about to cover it but decided to let me fit it again to make sure it fits. Good idea cause he added some foam to the top which didnt need any. So I will fit them tonight, but I think it needs to come back off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN KAKALAK YOU GETTIN THINGZ DONE HOMIE SEATS LOOK CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 04:51 PM~14617606
> *seat bottom looks good but all you ballers pinchin pennies on the leather really sucks (**** like kaka) :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: sorry bro, but money doesnt grow on trees here...... but not to say it doesnt in *** YORK :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 29 2009, 05:19 PM~14617920
> *DAMN KAKALAK YOU GETTIN THINGZ DONE HOMIE SEATS LOOK CLEAN  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks my AIR BAG Bro (no ****) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 06:10 PM~14618416
> *:angry: sorry bro, but money doesnt grow on trees here...... but not to say it doesnt in *** YORK :cheesy:
> *


fail :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 06:10 PM~14618416
> *:angry: sorry bro, but money doesnt grow on trees here...... but not to say it doesnt in *** YORK :cheesy:
> *











I GOT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 29 2009, 06:17 PM~14618503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT ONE :biggrin:
> *


well how bout a loan Jew Boy :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 06:16 PM~14618488
> *fail :thumbsdown:
> *


like your build up? :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 06:23 PM~14618580
> *well how bout a loan Jew Boy :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


OK :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

DAMN ITS BEEN A WHILE......WATS UPS............ CAR L OOKING GOOD..... WHEN IS THA DEADLINE :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 29 2009, 06:34 PM~14618700
> *DAMN  ITS  BEEN  A  WHILE......WATS  UPS............  CAR  L OOKING  GOOD.....  WHEN IS  THA DEADLINE :biggrin:
> *


hittin the skreetz 2021 :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

Seats turned out good. Coming together now!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Jul 29 2009, 08:49 PM~14620358-->
> 
> 
> 
> hittin the skreetz 2021 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who needs a hater to motivate you when theirs Bossman :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-67juiced_@Jul 29 2009, 09:27 PM~14620852
> *Seats turned out good. Coming together now!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, 1/4 down....... 3/4 to go on the seats hno:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

Here are the seats being fitted again,










The guy added the foam to the back piece which has got to come back out due to the height. I dont want the seat resting above the rear deck, only the head rests  I'll be dropping it back off today


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2009, 04:16 AM~14624798
> *Here are the seats being fitted again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy added the foam to the back piece which has got to come back out due to the height. I dont want the seat resting above the rear deck, only the head rests  I'll be dropping it back off today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2009, 07:16 AM~14624798
> *Here are the seats being fitted again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy added the foam to the back piece which has got to come back out due to the height. I dont want the seat resting above the rear deck, only the head rests  I'll be dropping it back off today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Jul 30 2009, 08:39 AM~14624980-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Jul 30 2009, 09:16 AM~14625061
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## 67juiced

Good morning homie. What kind of weather yall got down there today?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jul 30 2009, 09:33 AM~14625146
> *Good morning homie. What kind of weather yall got down there today?
> *


wuss good big dawg!! On the warm side with a splash of humidity (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2009, 09:39 AM~14625172
> *wuss good big dawg!! On the warm side with a splash of humidity (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


Yeh hot as balls(no ****) here too.....


----------



## KAKALAK

on my way to the caddy dealership and just got pulled over :angry: I had my strobes on and he didnt know why..... oops I forgot to turn them off. I hope my license is clean :0


----------



## KAKALAK

got with a warning lol


----------



## KAKALAK

back on my way :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2009, 12:04 AM~14622585
> *who needs a hater to motivate you when theirs Bossman :cheesy:
> *


damn right! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

the seat look like its closer to fitting


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2009, 03:12 PM~14618437
> *Thanks my AIR BAG Bro (no ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you aint gonna let this air bag) thing go lol...i am feeling da love (nohomo)... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

well got the diagram but it doesnt show the lumbar support :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 30 2009, 12:18 PM~14626271
> *the seat look like its closer to fitting
> *


yeah but the back is higher than the deck so its got to be fixed :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 30 2009, 01:10 PM~14626714
> *you aint gonna let this air bag) thing go lol...i am feeling da love (nohomo)... :biggrin:
> *


well if it motivates you to get rid of them, then no.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 05:49 PM~14620358
> *hittin the skreetz 2021 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: SEATS LOOK GOOD THOU :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 30 2009, 04:29 PM~14629087
> *:0  :biggrin: SEATS LOOK GOOD THOU :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2009, 12:11 PM~14626209
> *back on my way :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated

Looking good white boy.....


----------



## MAAANDO

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Jul 30 2009, 09:24 PM~14631881-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good white boy.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jul 30 2009, 09:54 PM~14632134
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 31 2009, 03:52 AM~14635910
> *:0  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Just getting your daily whoring taken care of? :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 31 2009, 08:21 AM~14636046
> *Just getting your daily whoring taken care of?  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


dont be hatin, I brought yours back to tha top (no ****) from page 11 :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 31 2009, 05:51 AM~14636121
> *dont be hatin, I brought yours back to tha top (no ****) from page 11 :angry: :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thanks for the life raft! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 31 2009, 09:55 AM~14636293
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks for the life raft!  :biggrin:
> *


Your welcome  :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

well.....I know which topic to keep my eye on if I want to see lots of bullshittin' and no pics.....



:buttkick:













j/p

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 31 2009, 11:01 AM~14636627
> *well.....I know which topic to keep my eye on if I want to see lots of bullshittin' and no pics.....
> :buttkick:
> j/p
> 
> :wave:
> *


I just posted pics the day before :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2009, 04:16 AM~14624798
> *Here are the seats being fitted again,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy added the foam to the back piece which has got to come back out due to the height. I dont want the seat resting above the rear deck, only the head rests  I'll be dropping it back off today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so you dont want the seats to contour above the rear deck. will that make the seats look a little boxy..i like the contour above the rear deck i would jus have your uphoulster to cut the foam down, but keep the contour cause it matches the bottoms...... :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 31 2009, 09:08 AM~14636660
> *I just posted pics the day before :angry:  :biggrin:
> *





see, wouldn't it have been better in hindsite to just not build ANYTHING.....



LIKE ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jul 31 2009, 11:29 AM~14636782
> *so you dont want the seats to contour above the rear deck. will that make the seats look a little boxy..i like the contour above the rear deck i would jus have your uphoulster to cut the foam down, but keep the contour cause it matches the bottoms...... :biggrin:
> *


no just the headrest part the rest of the seat I want to come just to the top of the rear deck. I'll post pics when hes done, you'll see what i mean, then I am going to glass the rear deck to add the humps for the headrests, kind of like a sports car, but not exactly.


----------



## KAKALAK

went to the junk yard today, got some pieces I'll post tomm.


----------



## KAKALAK

I got a caddy 3rd brake light, good thing I didnt pay 100.00 for one awhile back :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

:wave: the build is looking good kakaslack


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 31 2009, 04:12 PM~14639288
> *:wave:  the build is looking good kakaslack
> *


look at this nikkah :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ABES1963

Whats kraken except krakers kakalak :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Jul 31 2009, 08:56 PM~14641820
> *Whats kraken except krakers  kakalak :biggrin:
> *


just trying to come up on some money to get my inner fender supports chromed :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Heres what I picked up at the yard today A 3rd brake light from a 95 sedan deville and the door panels from the 93 eldog.... same year the seats came from


----------



## KAKALAK

The panels are about 2-3" too short, so I will see what I can do about making them longer and having it soft to the touch (no ****) cause Im not a big fan of hard interior panels (no ****) :biggrin: 


The break light is getting modified to fit due to its way to long, and a hole in the rear deck has to be cut, to allow clearance


----------



## Still Hated

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt bout to head to the yard and pull a fender off of a cuttty :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 1 2009, 09:30 AM~14645381
> *ttt bout to head to the yard and pull a fender off of a cuttty :biggrin:
> *


Heading to your area tomorrow night for a pic up :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 1 2009, 10:52 AM~14645559
> *Heading to your area tomorrow night for a pic up :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 You should stay for orlando nights and show the 67 off, then you'll be able to meet everybody :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 3 2008, 11:02 PM~12052002
> *chrome undies is in the future behind the paint, interior, and frame. It must be nice to have your car in a paint booth :yessad: :thumbsup:
> *


not no more :0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

[/quote]


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 1 2009, 10:53 PM~14649070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he doesnt need to hold up a sign to advertize it........... I mean look at the dude :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 1 2009, 11:39 PM~14650336
> *he doesnt need to hold up a sign to advertize it........... I mean look at the dude :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 1 2009, 11:39 PM~14650336
> *he doesnt need to hold up a sign to advertize it........... I mean look at the dude :biggrin:
> *


   :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Aug 2 2009, 03:33 AM~14650565-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@Aug 2 2009, 07:03 AM~14650924
> *    :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

back from page 2


----------



## KAKALAK

pics in a little while :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well here is what I am trying to accomplish..... A 3rd brake light from a 95 sedan deville



















The og cover had to cut down due to being too long... 1st pic is the section removed...... 2nd pic is the end result



















Pic of the rear deck mods, marked, cut, and bent downward to accept the light


























1st pic is of the light being trimmed down, 2nd and 3rd pic is the brackets that I made to hold the light in. Its pretty secure now  



























Here is just some pics of the start of the glassing, 2nd pic the glass sanded and shaped.... 3rd pic is the 1st coat of filler. Will sand later :angry: 


































Here is the 90% pic of the 3rd brake light install. The rest of the rear deck will be modified for the back seat head rests, which I will have to wait on the seat to get finished.  Spent prolly 9 hours for this one measily light, but if I had to do it again.... it would go alot faster


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 3 2009, 08:20 AM~14657674
> *Well here is what I am trying to accomplish..... A 3rd brake light from a 95 sedan deville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The og cover had to cut down due to being too long... 1st pic is the section removed...... 2nd pic is the end result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of the rear deck mods, marked, cut, and bent downward to accept the light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st pic is of the light being trimmed down, 2nd and 3rd pic is the brackets that I made to hold the light in. Its pretty secure now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is just some pics of the start of the glassing, 2nd pic the glass sanded and shaped.... 3rd pic is the 1st coat of filler. Will sand later :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the 90% pic of the 3rd brake light install. The rest of the rear deck will be modified for the back seat head rests, which I will have to wait on the seat to get finished.   Spent prolly 9 hours for this one measily light, but if I had to do it again.... it would go alot faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Richard Slapson

sickness, that is looking really good.


----------



## 79 cutty

3rd brake light is looking good in there. Coming together nicely!


----------



## wop_inda_wood

that third light looks good


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 2 2009, 08:30 PM~14654045
> *back from page 2
> *


What up? Got to Orlando last night, I thought I saw you in the bushes accross the street from Shawn's shop taking "SPY" pics :biggrin: 
Joking playa, how are things


----------



## 81cutty

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Aug 3 2009, 02:51 PM~14660212-->
> 
> 
> 
> sickness, that is looking really good.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks holmes :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 3 2009, 03:38 PM~14660725
> *3rd brake light is looking good in there. Coming together nicely!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks holmes X2 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 03:53 PM~14660910
> *that third light looks good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks holmes X3 :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Aug 3 2009, 04:49 PM~14661525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:copycatter: :unoriginalbastard: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 3 2009, 04:09 PM~14661077
> *What up? Got to Orlando last night, I thought I saw you in the bushes accross the street from Shawn's shop taking "SPY" pics :biggrin:
> Joking playa, how are things
> *


damn I guess my bear costume wasnt good enough  Yeah I got them :biggrin: Posting in a little bit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 3 2009, 04:56 PM~14661592
> *damn I guess my bear costume wasnt good enough   Yeah I got them :biggrin:  Posting in a little bit :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## TRAVIESO87

ttt


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 3 2009, 03:56 PM~14661592


GOT ANY GBODY CHROME YOU WANNA SELL ME :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Aug 4 2009, 01:21 AM~14667520
> *GOT ANY GBODY CHROME YOU WANNA SELL ME  :0  :biggrin:
> *


no :uh: I was hopeing ud' have some for me :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Aug 4 2009, 01:06 AM~14667325
> *ttt
> *


 :0 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

well hooked up the brake light last night to see how it looked......... 
:nicoderm:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 04:43 AM~14669057
> *well hooked up the brake light last night to see how it looked.........
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 08:24 AM~14669164
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 05:26 AM~14669176
> *:0 :happysad:
> *


When you starting on the doors then?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 08:33 AM~14669196
> *When you starting on the doors then?
> *


when you find me a door panel :biggrin: Nah, I am going to try and finish the body work for now, the brake light work was just done out of curosity to see how it would look. But keep a look out for the door panels if you dont mind, for a 93 caddilac eldorado :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 06:19 AM~14669346
> *when you find me a door panel :biggrin:  Nah, I am going to try and finish the body work for now, the brake light work was just done out of curosity to see how it would look.  But keep a look out for the door panels if you dont mind, for a 93 caddilac eldorado :biggrin:
> *


Definitely will keep an eye out. I know there is going to be at least another couple trips to the yard either for parts I need...or helping chaddyb find his 90 fleetwood parts. :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 07:43 AM~14669057
> *well hooked up the brake light last night to see how it looked.........
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bright!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 4 2009, 10:27 AM~14669695
> *Bright!!!!!!!
> *


x2 on that, I was suprised that it had 2 bulbs in there. of course it also doubles as a trunk light


----------



## KAKALAK

This is the look Im going for in my cutty, brown and black. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 12:30 PM~14672219
> *This is the look Im going for in my cutty, brown and black.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *









































J/p....should look real good. You going to do the ice cream paint job too? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WESTUP702

damn homie you garage is like mine hard as fuck to even walk around the ride....i find if i don't clean after every session i will never find shit...lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Aug 4 2009, 03:38 PM~14672300-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/p....should look real good. You going to do the ice cream paint job too?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell nah, I just want a classy interior to a certain point. I wanted to accent the seats with a cream but having the floor carpet tan or cream...... just wouldnt stay looking good for long. The brown that I have is also different than in that pic. The point of the pic was showing the black accents. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WESTUP702_@Aug 4 2009, 04:28 PM~14672769
> *damn homie you garage is like mine hard as fuck to even walk around the ride....i find if i don't clean after every session i will never find shit...lol
> *


x2 on that, Its about time for a spring cleaning :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Picked up a caddy glove box for ATC today, It will have to be custom fit :uh:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 07:07 PM~14674350
> *Picked up a caddy glove box for ATC today, It will have to custom fit :uh:
> *


Custom fit.....That sh*t gets old doesnt it? When done right looks good in the end though


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 07:43 AM~14669057
> *well hooked up the brake light last night to see how it looked.........
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Aug 4 2009, 07:11 PM~14674394-->
> 
> 
> 
> Custom fit.....That sh*t gets old doesnt it? When done right looks good in the end though
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesssir, the bad thing is that I aint even started the dash
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Aug 4 2009, 07:18 PM~14674486
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 02:38 PM~14672300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/p....should look real good. You going to do the ice cream paint job too?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 4 2009, 08:04 PM~14674940
> *X2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

CLEAN ON THE INSIDE CLEAN ON THE OUTSIDE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Aug 4 2009, 08:37 PM~14675267
> *CLEAN ON THE INSIDE CLEAN ON THE OUTSIDE
> *


I thought it said " Cream on the inside , Clean on the outside"?????? :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

ILL BREAK IT IN FOR YA IF YOU WANT ME TO, ILL LEAVE CREAM ALL OVER JAJAJA, WHATS CRACKIN KAKA


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 01:30 PM~14672219
> *This is the look Im going for in my cutty, brown and black.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF, LMAO THATS THE SAME LOOK I WENT WITH ON MY SHIT LOL, DAMN, I GUESS YOURE GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE THE LOOK NOW :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Nice brake light :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Aug 4 2009, 09:51 PM~14676034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ILL BREAK IT IN FOR YA IF YOU WANT ME TO, ILL LEAVE CREAM ALL OVER JAJAJA, WHATS CRACKIN KAKA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :ugh: :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 4 2009, 09:54 PM~14676066
> *WTF, LMAO THATS THE SAME LOOK I WENT WITH ON MY SHIT LOL, DAMN, I GUESS YOURE GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE THE LOOK NOW  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :nono: Good thing we dont live any closer than what we do :cheesy: Did you go with the stock interior or something else.
> <!--QuoteBegin-ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 4 2009, 10:14 PM~14676292
> *Nice brake light :biggrin:
> *


Why thanks.....I bet you brake light is niiiice too!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 09:25 PM~14676381
> *Why thanks.....I bet you brake light is niiiice too!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll have to work on getting a picture of it so you can tell me yourself :cheesy:


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 07:43 AM~14669057
> *well hooked up the brake light last night to see how it looked.........
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Aug 4 2009, 10:32 PM~14676451-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to work on getting a picture of it so you can tell me yourself :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEVINERI_@Aug 4 2009, 11:24 PM~14677059
> *NICE WORK
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

GOOD WORK COMING ALONG TIGHT :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Aug 5 2009, 12:54 AM~14678247
> *GOOD WORK COMING ALONG TIGHT :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

here is the glove box I got yesterday









test fitted it and saw that it hits the heater box...... so I guess I'll will have to cut it down and put it back together


----------



## KAKALAK

Sanded the 1st coat of filler last night. I went ahead and primed it and will guide coat it.


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good man! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 08:17 AM~14680324
> *Looking good man!  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: :0 I just got a pm :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 05:18 AM~14680332
> *:biggrin:  :0 I just got a pm :0
> *


Don't you hate that. Some people! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 08:24 AM~14680351
> *Don't you hate that. Some people!  :angry:
> *


yeah I have to delete my pms everyother day :angry: Its always getting filled with useless mumbo jumbo (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 05:30 AM~14680378
> *yeah I have to delete my pms everyother day :angry:  Its always getting filled with useless mumbo jumbo (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


The nerve of some people. :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 08:32 AM~14680391
> *The nerve of some people.  :twak:
> *


 :angry: X2


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 05:34 AM~14680399
> *:angry: X2
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 08:38 AM~14680420
> *
> *


did you get hurt? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 05:57 AM~14680475
> *did you get hurt? :biggrin:
> *


No....as you can tell from the pictures I wasn't riding my blue bike at that time. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 08:59 AM~14680478
> *No....as you can tell from the pictures I wasn't riding my blue bike at that time.  :biggrin:
> *


good thing you were in the bushes waiting for his .......... to fall in your mouf :0 :0 





































(****) :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 06:05 AM~14680492
> *good thing you were in the bushes waiting for his .......... to fall in your mouf :0  :0
> (****) :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 09:22 AM~14680537
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


joking homie..... I couldnt resist :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced

> Yesssir, the bad thing is that I aint even started the dash
> In time, no need to rush.


----------



## 79 cutty

> Yesssir, the bad thing is that I aint even started the dash
> In time, no need to rush.
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> Quality takes time....unless you have 12k to spend! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 01:47 PM~14682819
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Quality takes time....unless you have 12k to spend!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I think Ive spent alot of money so far, this car is nickle and dimeing me


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 11:20 AM~14683229
> *Yeah I think Ive spent alot of money so far, this car is nickle and dimeing me
> *


That must be nice...seems to me like it is $40 here, and $60 there. Never nickles and dimes. :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 5 2009, 03:58 PM~14684116
> *That must be nice...seems to me like it is $40 here, and $60 there. Never nickles and dimes.  :angry:
> *


thats what I meant :uh: :biggrin: I wish I could buy chrome for a nickle :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

hey kackle snatch,whats happenin


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 10:30 PM~14688003
> *hey kackle snatch,whats happenin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 5 2009, 02:20 PM~14683229
> *Yeah I think Ive spent alot of money so far, this car is nickle and dimeing me
> *


i smoke nickles and dimes,thats why my car aint done yet


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 03:37 PM~14694422
> *i smoke nickles and dimes,thats why my car aint done yet
> *


:420: :nicoderm:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 07:40 PM~14675294
> *I thought it said " Cream on the inside , Clean on the outside"?????? :biggrin:
> *


REEEEEMIXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Aug 6 2009, 08:37 PM~14697121
> *REEEEEMIXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> *


:yes: its better than the 1st :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 7 2009, 08:51 AM~14701981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This thread is officially off topic!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 11:59 AM~14702045
> *This thread is officially off topic!
> *


:yes: :yes: but I got pics


----------



## KAKALAK

I blocked the guide coat



















Cut the warped speaker grills from the tray and Inserted Cardboard









Quantity of resin used









Placed the fabric and painted it on














I think I didnt used enough hardener cause its almost at a gell state after 4.5 hours  If it doesnt take I am going to strip it off and use the fiberglass cloth instead of the polyester fabric, due to the amount of resin needed to saturate it. Should of done it in the 1st place :|


----------



## sincitycutty




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 11:59 AM~14702045
> *This thread is officially off topic!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 7 2009, 03:16 PM~14703905
> *:yes:
> *


but I posted pics :rant:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 11:52 AM~14702516
> *I blocked the guide coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the warped speaker grills from the tray and Inserted Cardboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantity of resin used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placed the fabric and painted it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I didnt used enough hardener cause its almost at a gell state after 4.5 hours   If it doesnt take I am going to strip it off and use the fiberglass cloth instead of the polyester fabric, due to the amount of resin needed to saturate it. Should of done it in the 1st place :|
> *



Blah glasswork. :barf: 


Ill leave mine to 79cutty, he seems to like rollin around in that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 10:59 AM~14702045
> *This thread is officially off topic!
> *


JUST ANOTHER GHEYHAM THREAD.. BUT I GIVE PROPS TO KAK...HE DOES DO WORK ON HIS TO WERE YOU ACTUALLY LEARN SHIT FROM... SOME OF THE OTHER THAT ARE JUST ANOTHER MYSPACE PAGE :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 7 2009, 03:54 PM~14704297
> *Blah glasswork.  :barf:
> Ill leave mine to 79cutty, he seems to like rollin around in that shit.  :biggrin:
> *


I hear that its not the only thing he likes to roll around with, especially when the UPS guy is around :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 7 2009, 05:58 PM~14705475
> *JUST ANOTHER GHEYHAM THREAD.. BUT I GIVE PROPS TO KAK...HE DOES DO WORK ON HIS  TO WERE YOU ACTUALLY LEARN SHIT FROM... SOME OF THE OTHER THAT ARE JUST ANOTHER MYSPACE PAGE :angry:
> *


:happysad: Thanks for your kind words (no ****) :h5:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 09:57 PM~14707623
> *:happysad: Thanks for your kind words (no ****) :h5:
> *


DID YOU GO TO THE CRUSIE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 7 2009, 10:57 PM~14707627
> *DID YOU GO TO THE CRUSIE
> *


YESSSSSSSIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRR but didnt see yah :angry: (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 10:32 PM~14707892
> *YESSSSSSSIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRR but didnt see yah :angry:  (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


ISSUES BRO.......AND I DID NOT GET MY PARTS FOR THE TC SO I WAS FUCK FRIDAY I'MA POUT AT HOME


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 7 2009, 11:38 PM~14707961
> *ISSUES BRO.......AND I DID NOT GET MY PARTS FOR THE TC SO I WAS FUCK FRIDAY I'MA POUT AT HOME
> *


well maybe next time :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

**** say what?


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 09:55 PM~14707611
> *I hear that its not the only thing he likes to roll around with, especially when the UPS guy is around :ugh: :ugh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 8 2009, 09:48 AM~14710269
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 8 2009, 11:51 AM~14710675
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wassup bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 07:30 PM~14688003
> *hey kackle snatch,whats happenin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

uffin: :420: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 8 2009, 04:04 PM~14711869
> *uffin:  :420:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 8 2009, 09:11 AM~14710776
> *wassup bro!! :biggrin:
> *


Working on a frame...................... :biggrin:sent it to the blasters today.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 8 2009, 07:48 PM~14712953
> *Working on a frame...................... :biggrin:sent it to the blasters today.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2009, 06:35 AM~14715858
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 9 2009, 10:37 AM~14716026
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

How's the family doing..............................


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 9 2009, 10:09 PM~14719887
> *How's the family doing..............................
> *


they are doing good, how about yours?


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

Less gossip and *MORE WORK!* :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

dis page has a total of 91 smileys, n 0 piks










101 now
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Aug 9 2009, 11:18 PM~14720508
> *Less gossip and MORE WORK! :biggrin:
> *


I was taking a break :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 10 2009, 03:14 AM~14722521
> *dis page has a total of 91 smileys, n 0 piks
> 101 now
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *


I forgot my camera this morning :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty

TTT for no progress pics. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 10 2009, 08:10 AM~14722965
> *TTT for no progress pics.  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: I worked on the rear package tray this weekend, pics tomm. :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 10 2009, 05:36 AM~14723016
> *:yessad: I worked on the rear package tray this weekend, pics tomm. :angry:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 10 2009, 08:38 AM~14723023
> *Pics or it didn't happen!
> *


tomm it will happen :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 10 2009, 05:43 AM~14723033
> *tomm it will happen :biggrin:
> *


What will happen? More smileys? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 10 2009, 08:48 AM~14723061
> *What will happen? More smileys?  :biggrin:
> *


maybe a little :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 10 2009, 09:21 AM~14724236
> *maybe a little :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 10 2009, 12:45 PM~14724436
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Aug 10 2009, 08:04 PM~14728622
> *
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for no good reason :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 10 2009, 11:55 PM~14731137
> *:uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well this was a fail, it had soft spots in it where I guess I didnt mix it good enough, so it was removed :uh: 


























Ground down the ends of the cover so that I could get a splice in there. Replaced cardboard in the og speaker holes and recovered using cloth. that fleece used too much damn resin  This will be put on the shelf for now, I got the body that needs finished.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ditch the fleece unless your stretching it over something to form it.use the fiberglass cloth for the first layer then chop mat over that.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 11 2009, 10:27 AM~14734111
> *ditch the fleece unless your stretching it over something to form it.use the fiberglass cloth for the first layer then chop mat over that.
> *


good info. that fleece is only good for shaping.


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 11 2009, 11:28 AM~14734513
> *good info. that fleece is only good for shaping.
> *


EVERYTHING LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...  
:wave:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 11 2009, 05:23 AM~14733569
> *Well this was a fail, it had soft spots in it where I guess I didnt mix it good enough, so it was removed :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground down the ends of the cover so that I could get a splice in there. Replaced cardboard in the og speaker holes and recovered using cloth. that fleece used too much damn resin   This will be put on the shelf for now, I got the body that needs finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you sure make a good mess


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 11 2009, 12:17 PM~14734874
> *you sure make a good mess
> *


well thanks, and to think I just bumped your topic :angry: 


:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Aug 11 2009, 12:16 PM~14734869
> *EVERYTHING LOOKING GOOD HOMIE...
> :wave:
> *


Thanks holmes :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 11 2009, 12:17 PM~14734874
> *you sure make a good mess
> *


oh I got a better one.................... I bet you made a bigger mess on the pavement :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 





















































joking :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 11 2009, 05:23 AM~14733569-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well this was a fail, it had soft spots in it where I guess I didnt mix it good enough, so it was removed :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground down the ends of the cover so that I could get a splice in there. Replaced cardboard in the og speaker holes and recovered using cloth. that fleece used too much damn resin   This will be put on the shelf for now, I got the body that needs finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jun 14 2009, 08:58 PM~14190523
> *if you cant spell....... you prolly have a hard time reading soooooo How do i know that you fully understand how to mix/work with the chemicals and materials that you use :dunno:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *






:rofl:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 11 2009, 09:28 AM~14734952
> *well thanks, and to think I just bumped your topic :angry:
> :biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :0 well if it helps i tried to do some fiberglass kick panels for my 64.





























and lets just say there still on the shelf.  i failed


----------



## 79 cutty

The fleece does soak up a grip of resin....but if you need to form a shape it is great for that. For your rear dash like that I would have just laid down a coat of resin...sanded it down and then filled it. No need for fleece. I would have just used chop mat on the back side for strength. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 11 2009, 12:38 PM~14735044
> *:rofl:
> *


owned by gmoney  





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 11 2009, 12:40 PM~14735055
> *The fleece does soak up a grip of resin....but if you need to form a shape it is great for that. For your rear dash like that I would have just laid down a coat of resin...sanded it down and then filled it. No need for fleece. I would have just used chop mat on the back side for strength.  :biggrin:
> *


was thinking of that , but in the process of getting it straight, i didnt want to sand down to the press board. If I sand it know with the cloth, I can kind of get an idea how deep I am. Got 3 layers of cloth down. Not to worried about it being strong, I mean its just going to support itself


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 11 2009, 09:46 AM~14735108
> *was thinking of that , but in the process of getting it straight, i didnt want to sand down to the press board. If I sand it know with the cloth, I can kind of get an idea how deep I am. Got 3 layers of cloth down. Not to worried about it being strong, I mean its just going to support itself
> *


3 layers of cloth should definitely be strong enough. All I did for mine was a coat of resin and 2 coats of "milkshake" worked out great.....but instead of cutting out the speaker parts I just filled them with resin/chop mat. 

But it is looking good! :thumbsup: 

Hurry up with it so you can start sanding like crazy on my dash! :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 11 2009, 09:41 AM~14735071
> *owned by gmoney
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 11 2009, 12:50 PM~14735139
> *3 layers of cloth should definitely be strong enough. All I did for mine was a coat of resin and 2 coats of "milkshake" worked out great.....but instead of cutting out the speaker parts I just filled them with resin/chop mat.
> 
> But it is looking good!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hurry up with it so you can start sanding like crazy on my dash!  :biggrin:
> *


I cut out the speaker press board crap cause it was all warped like gmoney's spelling. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 11 2009, 12:52 PM~14735159
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 11 2009, 09:53 AM~14735164
> *I cut out the speaker press board crap cause it was all warped like gmoney's spelling. :biggrin:
> *


That works. I just sanded it all down and made sure the resin filled the spots....but sounds like it will be good and strong. (no ****)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 11 2009, 12:57 PM~14735198
> *That works. I just sanded it all down and made sure the resin filled the spots....but sounds like it will be good and strong. (no ****)
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

i put you a couple pics n my topic.


do you chase ambulance? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 11 2009, 01:03 PM~14735249
> *i put you a couple pics n my topic.
> do you chase ambulance?  :cheesy:
> *


no just making sure you werent bull shitting


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 11 2009, 03:01 PM~14737898
> *no just making sure you werent bull shitting
> *



i wish i were bro. i lost my best friend in that wreck.


















now get out there and work on your car.. 
i had a boss one time who would say "dont just do something, stand there"


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 11 2009, 05:16 PM~14738061
> *
> now get out there and work on your car..
> i had a boss one time who would say "dont just do something, stand there"
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 11 2009, 06:16 PM~14738061
> *i wish i were bro. i lost my best friend in that wreck.
> now get out there and work on your car..
> i had a boss one time who would say "dont just do something, stand there"
> *


----------



## TRAVIESO87

do work cuzz


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

there's gonna be a build topic on a frame off 87 box soon!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87+Aug 11 2009, 08:47 PM~14739667-->
> 
> 
> 
> do work cuzz
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> soon homie, soon
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 08:47 PM~14739678
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 08:49 PM~14739699
> *there's gonna be a build topic on a frame off 87 box soon!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 12 2009, 01:03 AM~14742874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 11 2009, 10:03 PM~14742874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

pic tomm. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well after 1.5 hours of tracing wires and relays I got the lumbars working in the seats. I dont know why but there was a remote like wire that had to have power before they would work. The other functions would work just not the lumbars :uh: But its good now, fully functional caddy seats Im not hooking up the heat function cause Im in FL :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 05:11 AM~14755093
> *Well after 1.5 hours of tracing wires and relays I got the lumbars working in the seats. I dont know why but there was a remote like wire that had to have power before they would work. The other functions would work just not the lumbars :uh:  But its good now, fully functional caddy seats Im not hooking up the heat function cause Im in FL :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is just being lazy! 

Should have just paid to have someone do this all for you......I bet you could have gotten it done for around 12K


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 08:14 AM~14755101
> *That is just being lazy!
> 
> Should have just paid to have someone do this all for you......I bet you could have gotten it done for around 12K
> *


your funny, I was going to call you Phnx when you said you were putting down 8-12 layers of mat :rofl:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 05:17 AM~14755108
> *your funny, I was going to call you Phnx when you said you were putting down 8-12 layers of mat :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I didn't say 8-12K.....i said 8-12 layers! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 08:19 AM~14755116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I didn't say 8-12K.....i said 8-12 layers!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah but I was making that remark about the # of layers..... like you were building noahs ark or some sheit :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 05:25 AM~14755136
> *yeah but I was making that remark about the # of layers..... like you were building noahs ark or some sheit :biggrin:
> *


Noah's ark was made out of wood.....surprised you didn't know that! :biggrin:  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just take it to a shop and let someone do it for you!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 08:40 AM~14755176
> *Noah's ark was made out of wood.....surprised you didn't know that!  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just take it to a shop and let someone do it for you!
> *


what???? they didnt have fiberglass back in the jesus days :uh: :biggrin: 


Im going to contact PNX and see if his shop can squeeze my car in


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 05:50 AM~14755200
> *what???? they didnt have fiberglass back in the jesus days :uh:  :biggrin:
> Im going to contact PNX and see if his shop can squeeze my car in
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: 

Not that I am aware of!  

Now you have the right idea!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 08:51 AM~14755203
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> Not that I am aware of!
> 
> Now you have the right idea!
> *


 :cheesy: I better get another job, cause I want it to look better than pnx's car, so I imagine I need to muster up about 20K for my interior


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 05:56 AM~14755218
> *:cheesy: I better get another job, cause I want it to look better than pnx's car, so I imagine I need to muster up about 20K for my interior
> *


Now that would be tight! Maybe you can pay to have a replica of noah's ark built inside the car out of glass!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 09:07 AM~14755261
> *Now that would be tight! Maybe you can pay to have a replica of noah's ark built inside the car out of glass!
> *


or maybe a pirate ship :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 01:02 PM~14757157
> *or maybe a pirate ship :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


arrrr like the black pearl :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 03:27 PM~14758506
> *arrrr like the black pearl :biggrin:
> *


errrrrrrrrrrrrr :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup ****! :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup ****! :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 12:27 PM~14758506
> *arrrr like the black pearl :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 03:40 PM~14758656
> *:twak:
> *


 :biggrin: ya shoulda expected it bro


----------



## wop_inda_wood

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 12:53 PM~14758795
> *:biggrin: ya shoulda expected it bro
> *


Well if it isn't that it is some **** erotic comment...so I guess I will vote for the BP comments! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 13 2009, 04:22 PM~14759142
> *Well if it isn't that it is some **** erotic comment...so I guess I will vote for the BP comments!  :biggrin:
> *


bp?....butt penitration :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Aug 13 2009, 03:39 PM~14758631-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup ****! :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Aug 13 2009, 03:39 PM~14758633
> *Sup ****! :wave:
> *



double repost fail........ that makes you a ***


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 05:24 PM~14759960
> *double repost fail........ that makes you a ***
> *


i hate to do it but i gotta agree with him this time


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 04:24 PM~14759960
> *double repost fail........ that makes you a ***
> *


CO SINGED


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Aug 13 2009, 05:40 PM~14760209-->
> 
> 
> 
> i hate to do it but i gotta agree with him this time
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Aug 13 2009, 06:07 PM~14760577
> *CO SINGED
> *


:h5:





:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2007, 05:01 PM~7925065
> *ttt
> *


What's up my big M bro.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Aug 13 2009, 07:53 PM~14761580
> *What's up my big M bro.
> *


Nothing, bout to put in some wrench time on the cutty tonight :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Worked on the pass. door last night. My arms are tired (no ****)  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 06:39 PM~14762605
> *Nothing, bout to put in some wrench time on the cutty tonight :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:13 AM~14766722
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 05:33 AM~14766793
> *
> *



You? put in work? Come on now.....that is funny! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:53 AM~14766868
> *You? put in work? Come on now.....that is funny!  :biggrin:
> *


go kick rocks  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 08:53 AM~14766868
> *You? put in work? Come on now.....that is funny!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 14 2009, 09:05 AM~14766928-->
> 
> 
> 
> go kick rocks   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 09:07 AM~14766933
> *:0  :roflmao:  :h5:
> *


see above :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 09:09 AM~14766943
> *see above :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: we meant it in a good way


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 06:05 AM~14766928
> *go kick rocks   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 09:39 PM~14762605
> *Nothing, bout to put in some wrench time on the cutty tonight :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didnt happen..... Fuck Face! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 14 2009, 06:32 AM~14767039
> *Pics or it didnt happen..... Fuck Face! :biggrin:
> *



Co-signed! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Aug 14 2009, 09:32 AM~14767039-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didnt happen..... Fuck Face! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Aug 14 2009, 09:44 AM~14767095
> *Co-signed!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

ANY PROGRESS PICS???


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

I NEED TO LEARN HOW TO DO THAT FIBERGLASS, IM TAKIN OUT MY DASH IN THE CUTTY AND DOOR PANELS, HOOK ME UP WITH SOME INFO MAN.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 14 2009, 10:18 AM~14767275
> *ANY PROGRESS PICS???
> *


yeah second to last page :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 14 2009, 10:21 AM~14767299
> *I NEED TO LEARN HOW TO DO THAT FIBERGLASS, IM TAKIN OUT MY DASH IN THE CUTTY AND DOOR PANELS, HOOK ME UP WITH SOME INFO MAN.
> *


shoot..... just get at ABLOWBOY to hook you up..... If I had the money, I would of just paid him


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 08:23 AM~14767314
> *shoot..... just get at ABLOWBOY to hook you up..... If I had the money, I would of just paid him
> *


THATS THE THING, IM BROKE  SO NEED TO GET MY HANDS DIRTY :biggrin: AND BESIDES, I HEAR ITS REALLY EASY TO DO, SO FUCK IT, WHY NOT GIVE IT A SHOT MAN, CANT LEARN UNLESS YOU FUCK UP YOU KNOW


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 14 2009, 07:21 AM~14767299
> *I NEED TO LEARN HOW TO DO THAT FIBERGLASS, IM TAKIN OUT MY DASH IN THE CUTTY AND DOOR PANELS, HOOK ME UP WITH SOME INFO MAN.
> *


hit up fiberglassforums.com

There are a ton of tutorials on how to do it.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 14 2009, 10:47 AM~14767475
> *THATS THE THING, IM BROKE    SO NEED TO GET MY HANDS DIRTY  :biggrin:  AND BESIDES, I HEAR ITS REALLY EASY TO DO, SO FUCK IT, WHY NOT GIVE IT A SHOT MAN, CANT LEARN UNLESS YOU FUCK UP YOU KNOW
> *


you been watchin kakys topic to long...its supposed to say cant learn if you dont try


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Aug 14 2009, 10:47 AM~14767475-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS THE THING, IM BROKE    SO NEED TO GET MY HANDS DIRTY  :biggrin:  AND BESIDES, I HEAR ITS REALLY EASY TO DO, SO FUCK IT, WHY NOT GIVE IT A SHOT MAN, CANT LEARN UNLESS YOU FUCK UP YOU KNOW
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im in the same boat(no ****)  Just hit me up if you need anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 14 2009, 10:53 AM~14767516
> *hit up fiberglassforums.com
> 
> There are a ton of tutorials on how to do it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 good ones too :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 11:32 AM~14767882
> *you been watchin kakys topic to long...its supposed to say cant learn if you dont try
> *


 :rant: :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 08:47 AM~14767998
> *
> x2 good ones too :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 08:32 AM~14767882
> *you been watchin kakys topic to long...its supposed to say cant learn if you dont try
> *


you only fail when you stop trying.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 14 2009, 01:20 PM~14768840
> *you only fail when you stop trying.
> *


real talk :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 13 2009, 08:11 AM~14755093
> *Well after 1.5 hours of trying to figure the best way to flip this damn seat, i got it. check this shit out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 04:25 PM~14770573
> *Im ghey and I like to smoke poles
> *



:ugh: :ugh: please not in my thread :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 04:54 PM~14770797
> *:ugh: :ugh: please not in my thread :angry:
> *


ooooh you got me good! :thumbsdown:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 14 2009, 01:20 PM~14768840
> *you only fail when you stop trying.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 05:00 PM~14770862
> *ooooh you got me good!  :thumbsdown:
> *


right on your face.......... good thing it didnt get in your eyes :happysad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 05:03 PM~14770894
> *right on your face.......... good thing it didnt get in your eyes :happysad:
> *


100% fail :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 05:07 PM~14770927
> *100% fail :yessad:
> *


Its only a fail if you would of thrown up after you swallowed :yes: 


















shall we keep going :scrutinize: :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 05:18 PM~14771050
> *Its only a fail if you would of thrown up after you swallowed :yes:
> shall we keep going :scrutinize: :cheesy:
> *


with your waaaack ass comebacks....sure just depends on how stupid you wanna look,you fail at this like you fail at building your car


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 05:20 PM~14771074
> *with your waaaack ass comebacks....sure just depends on how stupid you wanna look,you fail at this like you fail at building your car
> *


waaaaaaack???? I learned them from your posts dad :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 14 2009, 09:19 PM~14773063
> *waaaaaaack???? I learned them from your posts dad :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................................will I do it :dunno:













any opinions :scrutinize:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 04:05 PM~14778160
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................................will I do it :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any opinions :scrutinize:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 05:09 PM~14778464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: :dunno:
> *


idk man i think its a little weird


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 15 2009, 05:13 PM~14778484
> *idk man i think its a little weird
> *














look in the background :wow:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

that actually dont look to bad from that angle got any more pics?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 15 2009, 05:21 PM~14778522
> *that actually dont look to bad from that angle got any more pics?
> *


nah my bro found that one but I got a # to call and Im going to ask them about any pointers.  I really didnt want to have to mold it in the angle, but that looks like what they did.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 01:05 PM~14778160
> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................................will I do it :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any opinions :scrutinize:
> *


i got yor pm crakl snatch, n got heer as fast as i cood.
hmmmmmm, is hrd 2 c on mah fones skreen. so il let u no wut da metal workn mastr thinks wen i get 2 a comp :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 15 2009, 07:04 PM~14779052
> *i got yor pm crakl snatch, n got heer as fast as i cood.
> hmmmmmm, is hrd 2 c on mah fones skreen. so il let u no wut da metal workn mastr thinks wen i get  2 a comp :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 05:19 PM~14778513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look in the background :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 02:19 PM~14778513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look in the background :wow:
> *


If it would come out like that..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: 
Hell yeah...........................


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 15 2009, 11:13 PM~14780605
> *If it would come out like that..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> Hell yeah...........................
> *


thanks for the input...... I just didnt want to do anything that you know....... turnsout to be something that hurts the appearance of the car



kind of like 14s on a g body :cheesy:


----------



## Low_Ski_13

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 05:19 PM~14778513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look in the background :wow:
> *



:thumbsup: well if it looks anything like that one, go for it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 10:54 PM~14781863
> *thanks for the input...... I just didnt want to do anything that you know....... turnsout to be something that hurts the appearance of the car
> kind of like 14s on a g body :cheesy:
> *


Yep.......unfortunatley i know someone thats gonna put 14's on one...... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 16 2009, 09:02 AM~14782823
> *Yep.......unfortunatley i know someone thats gonna put 14's on one...... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I do too................. ME when I didnt know any better :roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2009, 06:24 AM~14782857
> *I do too................. ME when I didnt know any better :roflmao:
> *


Now that makes two......... :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2009, 01:54 AM~14781863
> *thanks for the input...... I just didnt want to do anything that you know....... turnsout to be something that hurts the appearance of the car
> kind of like doing the work myself :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 06:50 PM~14779314
> *
> *


oh lawd he's gonna make you fuck up you car lol :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 16 2009, 11:20 AM~14783230
> *:0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Aug 16 2009, 11:39 AM~14783324
> *oh lawd he's gonna make you fuck up you car lol  :biggrin:
> *


nah b, Im the man with tha plan  













































besides............ I know where another trunk lid is at :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Aug 16 2009, 08:39 AM~14783324
> *oh lawd he's gonna make you fuck up you car lol  :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 16 2009, 01:27 PM~14783804
> *:uh:
> *


well did you see it :dunno:


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 16 2009, 12:27 PM~14783804
> *:uh:
> *


what you fucking twat! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2009, 10:43 AM~14783906
> *well did you see it :dunno:
> *


reed da reply in my topik . its hartbrakin :tears:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Aug 16 2009, 11:00 AM~14783980
> *what you fucking twat!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


weev had a 5 munf unspokn truse evr since i fotoraped ur clown. n u jus blew it 2 hell :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2009, 12:22 PM~14783485
> *:angry:
> *


 brotherly love :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 16 2009, 01:22 PM~14784090
> *weev had a 5 munf unspokn truse evr since i fotoraped ur clown. n u jus blew it 2 hell :guns: :guns: :guns:
> *


 :biggrin: I JUST WANTED TO SAY HI


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Aug 16 2009, 02:12 PM~14784820
> *:biggrin:  I JUST WANTED TO SAY HI
> *


wel y ante u say so!!! iv bin thinkn about u


----------



## KAKALAK

dayum it looks like a jerry springer show with all the fighting :wow:


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 16 2009, 04:27 PM~14784883
> *wel y ante u say so!!! iv bin thinkn about u
> *


Wtf :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2009, 02:28 PM~14784888
> *dayum it looks like a jerry springer show with all the fighting :wow:
> *


calm down big berd me n 850king aka dyablito go way bak


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 16 2009, 05:32 PM~14785140
> *calm down big berd me n 850king aka dyablito go way bak
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Aug 16 2009, 03:56 PM~14785290
> *:uh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

pics monday :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Aug 16 2009, 10:37 PM~14787047
> *
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 05:09 PM~14778464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: DO IT HOMIE.....dont be like everyone else


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2009, 04:41 PM~14785547
> *pics monday :0  :0
> *


lies :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Aug 16 2009, 10:56 PM~14787242
> *:biggrin: DO IT HOMIE.....dont be like everyone else
> *


:yes: :yes: already in the process :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 16 2009, 11:55 PM~14788002
> *lies :uh:
> *


you got some bet money :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 15 2009, 03:09 PM~14778464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: :dunno:
> *



Do it homie! worst case scenario you pick up a new lid at the scrap yard if you dont like the end result.... :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 16 2009, 09:03 PM~14788119
> *you got some bet money :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


krakl crotch goin hard foe da 09 hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

Here I just pretty got the center of the og trunk and the new ford trunk


----------



## KAKALAK

here the spot welds were drilled out the back and the hump was cut out of the lid :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Before trimming










marked and cut the key hole out









had to make a relief cut so that I can bend the edges in toward the lid, cut too much so I will have to put in a fill piece later :uh: 

















here is the 96% mock up of the install. the other side still has to be done along with the trimming of some of the edges, but for the most part its fitted.


----------



## KAKALAK

I got shut down last night due to noise


----------



## 817Lowrider

looks good.


----------



## KAKALAK

Thanks Artistics TX........... trying to achieve this


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 05:11 AM~14790237
> *Before trimming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marked and cut the key hole out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to make a relief cut so that I can bend the edges in toward the lid, cut to much so I will have to put in a fill piece later :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the 96% mock up of the install. the other side still has to be done along with the trimming of some of the edges, but for the most part its fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It is coming along! 

Are you going to shave the key hole? (no ****)


----------



## KAKALAK

hell yeah, its going to be gone, key holes suck :biggrin: (****) :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 05:33 AM~14790290
> *hell yeah, its going to be gone, key holes suck  :biggrin: (****) :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Im going to try and hunt some more pics of that car today


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 05:36 AM~14790299
> *Im going to try and hunt some more pics of that car today
> *


Sounds like a productive day! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 09:20 AM~14790408
> *Sounds like a productive day!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 07:18 AM~14790249
> *Thanks Artistics TX........... trying to achieve this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see that. Might borrow the idea as well. :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14790290
> *hell yeah, its going to be gone cuz i suck buttholes not key holes  :biggrin: (****) :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 05:33 AM~14790290
> *hell yeah, its going to be gone cuz i suk butthols not key holes  :biggrin: (****) :0  :cheesy:
> *


:burn:


----------



## 79 cutty




----------



## 79 cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 17 2009, 10:34 AM~14790790
> *I see that. Might borrow the idea as well. :0
> *


I actually didnt know that car existed but my homie pulled it up, so im not the 1st :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Aug 17 2009, 10:43 AM~14790846-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 11:59 AM~14791514
> *:burn:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 17 2009, 02:04 PM~14792655
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 02:45 PM~14793053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



you bunch of post whores :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 12:13 PM~14793325
> *you bunch of post whores :uh:
> *


Have to get even for the whoring done in our topics! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 05:11 AM~14790237
> *Before trimming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marked and cut the key hole out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to make a relief cut so that I can bend the edges in toward the lid, cut too much so I will have to put in a fill piece later :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the 96% mock up of the install. the other side still has to be done along with the trimming of some of the edges, but for the most part its fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 03:21 PM~14793413
> *Have to get even for the whoring done in our topics!  :biggrin:
> *


I see that my efforts to keep you on the 1st page at all times have been mistaken for whoring :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 02:11 PM~14793309
> *I actually didnt know that car existed but my homie pulled it up, so im not the 1st  :biggrin:
> *


Shit I didnt know until I opened this topic this morning.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 17 2009, 05:30 PM~14794575
> *Shit I didnt know until I opened this topic this morning.
> *


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2009, 02:04 PM~14792655
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Aug 17 2009, 07:13 PM~14795665
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 12:13 PM~14793325
> *you bunch of post whores :uh:
> *


:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Still Hated

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 17 2009, 07:00 PM~14797506
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


:uh:

























:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:
:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 07:30 PM~14797985
> *
> *


dont u rol ur eyz at me beyotch!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 10:32 PM~14798028
> *dont u rol ur eyz at me beyotch!!!!
> *


okay how bout this then :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 07:38 PM~14798091
> *okay how bout this then :uh:
> *


das mo betta. its such a turn on wen u look up at me


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 17 2009, 09:38 PM~14798091-->
> 
> 
> 
> okay how bout this then :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 17 2009, 09:41 PM~14798144
> *das mo betta. its such a turn on wen u look up at me
> *





:scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 17 2009, 10:24 PM~14800543
> *:scrutinize:
> *


so u a boriqua 4 lyf huh?



TOGTFO!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

2dt foe mah **** homie crapincrak


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 03:48 AM~14801700
> *2dt foe mah **** homie crapincrak
> *


please put me back on the pergatory list till you learn how to talk to me :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2009, 02:29 PM~14794569
> *I see that my efforts to keep you on the 1st page at all times have been mistaken for whoring :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL




----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 12:46 AM~14800822
> *so u a boriqua 4 lyf huh?
> TOGTFO!!!!
> *


So that was the best you can come up with...... :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 18 2009, 11:36 AM~14803094
> *So that was the best you can come up with...... :twak:
> *


hes running out of material


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2009, 04:32 AM~14802083
> *please put me back on the pergatory list till you learn how to talk to me :angry:
> *


ouch


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 12:46 PM~14803866
> *ouch
> *


no hard feelings??? (pause) :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2009, 10:04 AM~14804020
> *no hard feelings??? (pause) :happysad:
> *


Get to work!


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2009, 10:04 AM~14804020
> *no hard feelings??? (pause) :happysad:
> *


didnt evn say no **** :burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 08:50 PM~14809081
> *didnt evn say no **** :burn:
> *


pause means the same thing..... just more politically correct :cheesy:


----------



## Scrapin63

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Scrapin63_@Aug 18 2009, 10:25 PM~14810328
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up (pause) Mr Lowyalty :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt one mor gain :cheesy:


----------



## Skim

what up KAKALAK


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2009, 12:55 AM~14812328
> *what up KAKALAK
> *


Whats up my Big M homie :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

:wow: :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 08:13 AM~14813938
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


:wow: :wow:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 05:34 AM~14814015
> *:wow: :wow:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 08:41 AM~14814034
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 06:55 AM~14814296
> *:scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 09:56 AM~14814306
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Latin Thug

^^^^

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 19 2009, 11:51 AM~14815085
> *^^^^
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


^^^^

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 08:54 AM~14815120
> *^^^^
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 12:06 PM~14815232
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 09:11 AM~14815283
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :| :| :|


----------



## 67juiced

:roflmao: Thats good sh*t


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 12:48 PM~14815751
> *:|  :|  :|
> *


:| :| :|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 19 2009, 12:53 PM~14815820
> *:roflmao: Thats good sh*t
> *


:roflmao: Thats good sh*t


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 09:56 AM~14815853
> *:roflmao: Thats good sh*t
> *


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 12:56 PM~14815853
> *:roflmao: Thats good sh*t
> *


12345678910111213141516171819202122232425262728293031323334353637383940


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 12:58 PM~14815867
> *
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 19 2009, 01:03 PM~14815915
> *12345678910111213141516171819202122232425262728293031323334353637383940
> *


12345678910111213141516171819202122232425262728293031323334353637383940


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2009, 10:12 AM~14815999
> *12345678910111213141516171819202122232425262728293031323334353637383940
> *


Strange...how little progress is getting done to your cutlass. Hmmmm...... :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 01:33 PM~14816223
> *Strange...how little progress is getting done to your cutlass. Hmmmm...... :uh:
> *


Strange...how little progress is getting done to your cutlass. Hmmmm...... :uh:


----------



## Classic Customs

why did you delete the pictures of the trunk mod? 

i thought it was looking pretty good


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 02:10 PM~14816589
> *why did you delete the pictures of the trunk mod?
> 
> i thought it was looking pretty good
> *


I hope he doesnt do it........Thats ugly as fook :biggrin: Isnt that right KAKALAK? :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 19 2009, 11:10 AM~14816589
> *why did you delete the pictures of the trunk mod?
> 
> i thought it was looking pretty good
> *


He quit on it already!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Aug 19 2009, 02:10 PM~14816589-->
> 
> 
> 
> why did you delete the pictures of the trunk mod?
> 
> i thought it was looking pretty good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 67 juiced said he didnt like it so I aborted the mission
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 03:17 PM~14817347
> *I hope he doesnt do it........Thats ugly as fook :biggrin:  Isnt that right KAKALAK? :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Aug 19 2009, 03:26 PM~14817449
> *He quit on it already!
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Classic Customs

sheep.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

http://shop.ebay.com/spitfiretoys/m.html?_...1.c0.m14&_pgn=3

This guy has little Nomads and Karmann Ghias. If he doesn't have your Cutlass he can probably find it


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/Diecast-Toy-Vehi...6.c0.m14&_pgn=5

This guy has even more


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## 67juiced

> 67 juiced said he didnt like it so I aborted the mission
> :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 19 2009, 07:37 PM~14820032
> *
> :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

SUP BIG DOG :wave: :worship:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL+Aug 19 2009, 10:54 PM~14822079-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 11:24 PM~14822478
> *SUP BIG DOG :wave:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 20 2009, 05:56 AM~14824989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that imp has seen its better days but good thing it was a 4 door cop car :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 18 2009, 05:50 PM~14809081
> *dik in mah bumhole
> *


:burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Aug 20 2009, 07:36 AM~14825102
> *:burn:
> *


 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 20 2009, 02:56 AM~14824989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

i think i stumbled into offtopic, thought i was in the project rides.... maybe u should rename the cutty "offtopic"


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 20 2009, 05:42 AM~14825251
> *i think i stumbled into offtopic, thought i was in the project rides.... maybe u should rename the cutty "offtopic"
> *


Co-signed! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 20 2009, 08:42 AM~14825251
> *i think i stumbled into offtopic, thought i was in the project rides.... maybe u should rename the cutty "offtopic"
> *


  


> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Aug 20 2009, 09:51 AM~14825535-->
> 
> 
> 
> Co-signed!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Aug 20 2009, 10:24 AM~14825685
> *Im a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:ugh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 20 2009, 07:58 AM~14825884
> *:ugh:
> *


Off topic pics!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 20 2009, 11:08 AM~14825965
> *Off topic pics!
> *


 :angry: I cant show pics


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 20 2009, 08:09 AM~14825974
> *:angry: I cant show pics
> *


Por que loco ******?? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 19 2009, 09:51 AM~14815085
> *^^^^
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


xM


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 20 2009, 11:10 AM~14826558
> *xM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awww...i havnt seen that on in a while!

Wave it high brotha


----------



## Classic Customs

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Classic Customs, KAKALAK


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Aug 20 2009, 11:16 AM~14826040-->
> 
> 
> 
> Por que loco ******??  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you already :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 12:10 PM~14826558
> *xM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Thug_@Aug 20 2009, 12:50 PM~14826904
> *Awww...i havnt seen that on in a while!
> 
> Wave it high brotha
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 20 2009, 01:09 PM~14827110
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Classic Customs, KAKALAK
> :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## littlerascle59

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 20 2009, 03:42 PM~14828645
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

I.m gonna send Duval over and give you a hand..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

u still want the dash peice for the cutty?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Aug 20 2009, 09:13 PM~14832250-->
> 
> 
> 
> I.m gonna send Duval over and give you a hand..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 20 2009, 09:58 PM~14832656
> *u still want the dash peice for the cutty?
> *


Yessssssiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrr Are you going to be in town this 1st of the month?


----------



## littlerascle59

Be on da lookout for a crack free dash, blue of course.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 20 2009, 10:33 PM~14833051
> *Be on da lookout for a crack free dash, blue of course.
> *


AHHHH I think those are extinct nowadays...... better get you some fiberglass :yes:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2009, 01:42 AM~14833171
> *AHHHH I think those are extinct nowadays...... better get you some fiberglass :yes:
> *


Naw, they're around. Ran across 15 of them within the past 2 months but other people always beat me to them with tha dough.  
But not no more coming in a few weeks :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 20 2009, 10:47 PM~14833236
> *Naw, they're around. Ran across 15 of them within the past 2 months but other people always beat me to them with tha dough.
> But not no more coming in a few weeks :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 20 2009, 10:29 PM~14833018
> *:uh:
> Yessssssiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrr Are you going to be in town this 1st of the month?
> *


fo sho, gettin my car ready now, if u can text me anytime after this weekend to remind me to put it in my car so i dont forget it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 20 2009, 11:51 PM~14834011
> *fo sho, gettin my car ready now, if u can text me anytime after this weekend to remind me to put it in my car so i dont forget it
> *


its not this saturday is it? its only the 20th right?


----------



## KAKALAK

well hopefully I'll get a chance to work on the trunk sunday, that is if my homie schedule is clear.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2009, 04:28 AM~14836372
> *well hopefully I'll get a chance to work on the trunk sunday, that is if my homie schedule is clear.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 21 2009, 08:09 AM~14836449
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2009, 06:06 AM~14836614
> *:dunno:
> *


Where is my Y fitting????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 21 2009, 09:12 AM~14836639
> *Where is my Y fitting????
> *


:ugh: :ugh: its in the mail


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2009, 06:17 AM~14836660
> *:ugh: :ugh: its in the mail
> *


DAMN USPS! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 67juiced




----------



## 79 cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Aug 21 2009, 09:21 AM~14836681-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN USPS!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 11:00 AM~14837259
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Aug 21 2009, 11:08 AM~14837313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats how you drive


----------



## KAKALAK

Saturday will be working on the trunk :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 21 2009, 04:15 PM~14842361
> *Saturday will be working on the trunk :0
> *


YAY 4 KRAKL SNATCH


----------



## TRAVIESO87

do work homie


----------



## littlerascle59

You best be havin some progress pics today, KAKALAK!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 22 2009, 11:02 AM~14846891
> *You best be havin some progress pics today, KAKALAK!!!!!!!!
> *


:nono: no progress pics for the trunk :nono: its top secret :cheesy: I already leaked too much


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2009, 10:18 AM~14847546
> *:nono: no progress pics for the trunk :nono: its top secret :cheesy: I already leaked too much
> *


How do you get anything done when your always on LIL? :uh: 

And where is my DAMN Y-fitting!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 22 2009, 05:19 PM~14848653
> *How do you get anything done when your always on LIL?  :uh:
> 
> And where is my DAMN Y-fitting!
> *


:dunno: 



I called and they said you already signed for it.................. so nice try


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 22 2009, 04:18 PM~14847546-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono: no progress pics for the trunk :nono: its top secret :cheesy: I already leaked too much
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Top Secrect, Oooooooooo.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Aug 22 2009, 04:18 PM~14847546
> *I already leaked too much
> *


Sounds kinda gross :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 23 2009, 01:12 PM~14854014
> *Top Secrect, Oooooooooo.
> Sounds kinda gross :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no worries..... Im taking penicilion :happysad:


----------



## Still Hated

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 21 2009, 10:54 PM~14844851
> *YAY 4 KRAKL SNATCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Aug 23 2009, 10:34 AM~14854160
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 23 2009, 01:25 PM~14854088
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wassup neagah :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 I just found some chromed inner fenders :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 lets see if I can lock something down :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 23 2009, 09:19 PM~14855878
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 I just found some chromed inner fenders :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  lets see if I can lock something down :cheesy:
> *


Thats if he's willing to ship. It'll go good with your ride for sho.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

WEEL GO THRU 2 MOR PRESIDANTS B4 DIS CARS DUN


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 23 2009, 03:19 PM~14855878
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 I just found some chromed inner fenders :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  lets see if I can lock something down :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 23 2009, 06:32 PM~14855952
> *Thats if he's willing to ship. It'll go good with your ride for sho.
> *


I know :yes: but he doesnt want to ship


----------



## KAKALAK

I hope he changes his mind about the shipping :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

My homie and I worked on the trunk saturday, but as you know.......... no pics :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 24 2009, 12:26 AM~14860780
> *
> *


AINT THAT THE MOFO TROOF :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Aug 24 2009, 02:26 AM~14860780-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 24 2009, 05:25 AM~14861194
> *AINT THAT THE MOFO TROOF  :biggrin:
> *




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Maybe I'll throw one on here :dunno:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

Goodmorning


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Aug 24 2009, 06:26 AM~14861265
> *Goodmorning
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

you win the award for the most talking about working on a car without acctully doing anything


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 24 2009, 07:51 AM~14861370
> *you win the award for the most talking about working on a car without acctully doing anything
> *


no pics of the trunk :nono: maybe on a pm or something but I dont have my camera today......... my sons 1st day of school


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 24 2009, 04:56 AM~14861377
> *pics of my junk-maybe on a pm or something but I'm a little camera shy.
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 24 2009, 08:25 AM~14861420
> *:uh:  :barf:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 24 2009, 07:56 AM~14861377
> *no pics of the trunk :nono: maybe on a pm or something but I dont have my camera today......... my sons 1st day of school
> *


it was my daughters first day an i still managed to take some pics

excuses excuses


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 24 2009, 06:33 PM~14866815
> *it was my daughters first day an i still managed to take some pics
> 
> excuses excuses
> *


I took pics saturday....... but didnt download them before the wifey took the camera :angry:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 24 2009, 07:14 PM~14867174
> *I took pics saturday....... but didnt download them before the wifey took the camera :angry:
> *


FAIL :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 24 2009, 10:43 PM~14869567
> *FAIL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Went to the junkyard yesterday, and picked up these spare hinges. I just need some hinges to mount the hood (no ****) so I dont get my chrome ones messed up.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 24 2009, 07:51 AM~14861370
> *you win the award for the most talking about working on a car without acctully doing anything
> *


if its not late before they scribe the award........... Make it "Putting in Work" :yes: 



























































:0 :yes: :0 :yes: :0 :yes: :0 :yes:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

nice. took me a couple mins to figure out what the fuck i was looking at. im very proud of you haha dont let it stop there! DO WORK SON!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 25 2009, 08:08 AM~14872805
> *nice. took me a couple mins to figure out what the fuck i was looking at. im very proud of you haha dont let it stop there! DO WORK SON!
> *


Yeah I didnt want to post the whole pic in here, although I posted it somewhere else in lil. Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Progress??? :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Looking good.


----------



## KAKALAK

I ground the welds but I didnt get closeups so didnt bother showing pics


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 05:57 AM~14872949
> *I ground the welds but I didnt get closeups so didnt bother showing pics
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 

No pics=no progress!  :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 09:02 AM~14872963
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> No pics=no progress!    :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 06:04 AM~14872971
> *  :cheesy:
> *


:nono: Not my rules! :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 09:17 AM~14873038
> *:nono: Not my rules!  :nicoderm:
> *


be a leader.... not a follower  :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 06:24 AM~14873073
> *be a leader.... not a follower    :cheesy:
> *


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 09:25 AM~14873081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hotoshopfail: :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Aug 25 2009, 09:28 AM~14873090
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 06:49 AM~14873192
> *hotoshopfail: :yessad:
> *


It's not a fail....it is some sweet lower a arms! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 10:01 AM~14873255
> *It's not a fail....it is some sweet lower a arms!  :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah I forgot :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 07:14 AM~14873341
> *oh yeah I forgot :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

I can point you in the direction of the dude who builds them if your looking for a set! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 10:25 AM~14873402
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> I can point you in the direction of the dude who builds them if your looking for a set!  :biggrin:
> *


no need for all that....... I just visited his topic (pause)


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 07:29 AM~14873429
> *no need for all that....... I just visited his topic (pause)
> *


His work is amazing....but no bath tub.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 10:34 AM~14873461
> *His work is amazing....but no bath tub.
> *


:wow:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 25 2009, 01:19 PM~14874659
> *:wave:
> *


wuss good Mr. Green Eyes :ugh: :no ****: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Went to the junkyard yesterday, and picked up these spare hinges. I just need some hinges to mount the hood (no ****) so I dont get my chrome ones messed up.









if its not late before they scribe the award........... Make it "Putting in Work" :yes: 

























































:0 :yes: :0 :yes: :0 :yes: :0 :yes:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 10:24 AM~14874727
> *wuss good Mr. Green Eyes :ugh: :no ****: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HEY IM STILL BREATHING SO......


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 10:26 AM~14874747
> *Went to the junkyard yesterday, and picked up these spare hinges. I just need some hinges to mount the hood (no ****) so I dont get my chrome ones messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if its not late before they scribe the award........... Make it "Putting in Work" :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :yes: :0 :yes: :0 :yes: :0 :yes:
> *


WHAT DOES THAT GO TO? (NOT THE HINGES)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 25 2009, 01:26 PM~14874750
> *:biggrin: HEY IM STILL BREATHING SO......
> *


well I guess thats good :biggrin: Take it one breath at a time :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 10:26 AM~14874747
> *Went to the junkyard yesterday, and picked up these spare hinges. I just need some hinges to mount the hood (no ****) so I dont get my chrome ones messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if its not late before they scribe the award........... Make it "Putting in Work" :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :yes: :0 :yes: :0 :yes: :0 :yes:
> *


Repost! :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 01:52 PM~14875062
> *Repost!  :uh:  :uh:
> *


you do say :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 11:40 AM~14875540
> *you do say :cheesy:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: 

Repost doesn't equal progress!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> *Look at my build thread, or dont... but I spot welded that trunk hump on my trunk lid. I was going to leave it like that. Do you recommend welding it 100% :dunno:*


weldin it 100% is da ideal choise, bolf 4 strenght n durability.

if ur argon migin it, dont weld seems, only do taks. seeming sheetmetal will horibly warp it. do a good tak evry 6" or so. let it cool, den go bak n do anothr tak rite next 2 da 1s u jus did. mak shur its cool b4 u go bak 4 a 2nd pass or els it will warp


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 03:27 PM~14875962
> *weldin it 100% is da ideal choise, bolf 4 strenght n durability.
> 
> if ur argon migin it, dont weld seems, only do taks. seeming sheetmetal will horibly warp it. do a good tak evry 6" or so. let it cool, den go bak n do anothr tak rite next 2 da 1s u jus did. mak shur its cool b4 u go bak 4 a 2nd pass or els it will warp
> *


thats what we did, but on top of that Im going to place a couple layers of fiberglass cloth down to get the contour.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 25 2009, 03:18 PM~14875861
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> Repost doesn't equal progress!
> *


sure it does :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 03:42 PM~14876130
> *sure it does :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

so its gonna look like that blue cutty's trunk? very nice


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 12:41 PM~14876119
> *thats what we did, but on top of that Im going to place a couple layers of fiberglass cloth down to get the contour.
> *


u sho lyk fibrglassn huh?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln+Aug 25 2009, 08:59 PM~14879399-->
> 
> 
> 
> so its gonna look like that blue cutty's trunk? very nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to say so............... I got plenty of time to get it right :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 09:12 PM~14879559
> *u sho lyk fibrglassn huh?
> *


no but you got to blend it in somehow :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 06:24 PM~14879713
> *I would like to say so............... I got plenty of time to get it right :biggrin:
> 
> no but you got to blend it in somehow :dunno:
> *


i blends stuffs in wif metalz


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 10:02 PM~14880157
> *i blends stuffs in wif metalz
> *


good for you


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 10:19 PM~14880348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got 5 bucks on tha orange kat :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 11:30 PM~14881317
> *:rofl:
> *


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 25 2009, 09:24 PM~14879713
> *I would like to say so............... I got plenty of time to get it right :biggrin:
> *


2110 here we come! just lemme kno when u wanna drop it off to my shop so i can finish it for you, then youll reall kno the meanin of all cost.....cause its gonna cost ya plenty for me to clean up that mess :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 26 2009, 08:10 AM~14884388
> *2110 here we come! just lemme kno when u wanna drop it off to my shop so i can finish it for you, then youll reall kno the meanin of all cost.....cause its gonna cost ya plenty for me to clean up that mess :0  :biggrin:
> *


no need for that.... just make sure you clean the dust off of that dash piece before you give it to me (no ****) :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 05:26 AM~14884424
> *no need for that.... just make sure you clean the dust off of that dash piece before you give it to me (no ****) :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


If you decide to take it to a shop let me know....there is a guy on here who can get you a good deal on glassing! :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 08:26 AM~14884424
> *no need for that.... just make sure you clean the dust off of that dash piece before you give it to me (no ****) :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


itll be wrapped in plastic, dont wanna get my freshinterior to get nasty


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 26 2009, 09:19 AM~14884604
> *itll be wrapped in plastic, dont wanna get my freshinterior to get nasty
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 08:31 AM~14884434
> *If you decide to take it to a shop let me know....there is a guy on here who can get you a good deal on glassing!  :biggrin:
> *


This was an A & B conversation, go back to your corner before D & E come and F you up


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 06:44 AM~14884706
> *This was an A & B conversation, go back to your corner before D & E come and F you up
> *


No hook up for you!  :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 10:14 AM~14884859
> *No hook up for you!  :angry:
> *


  I just took it back to elementary school :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 07:45 AM~14885043
> * I just took it back to elementary school :biggrin:
> *


I am rubber you are glue!


----------



## KAKALAK

:uh: copycatter :uh: :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 08:42 AM~14885544
> *:uh: copycatter :uh:  :0
> *


We can get elementary school in this beast! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 11:47 AM~14885572
> *We can get elementary school in this beast!  :biggrin:
> *


I ran out of lines, lets wait till my son comes home from kindergarden..... he might have some new ones :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 08:58 AM~14885657
> *I ran out of lines, lets wait till my son comes home from kindergarden..... he might have some new ones :cheesy:
> *


That works...or we can settle it over a game of 4 square!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 01:08 PM~14886293
> *That works...or we can settle it over a game of 4 square!
> *


better yet teather ball (no ****) :yes: I loved that :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 10:35 AM~14886603
> *better yet teather ball (no ****) :yes: I loved that :biggrin:
> *


Oh man it has been a minute since I played that.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 01:47 PM~14886726
> *Oh man it has been a minute since I played that.
> *


:yes:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 11:23 AM~14887092
> *:yes:
> *


Guess I need to get out and practice! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 02:27 PM~14887141
> *Guess I need to get out and practice!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 11:50 AM~14887385
> *:yes:
> *


Man I don't even know where a local teather ball is....I am going to have to make my own out of fiberglass and a tennis ball! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 02:53 PM~14887412
> *Man I don't even know where a local teather ball is....I am going to have to make my own out of fiberglass and a tennis ball!  :biggrin:
> *


I seen one for sale in a store back in the day, count me out for your idea of a teather ball...... Im not that gangsta :nosad:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 11:56 AM~14887436
> *I seen one for sale in a store back in the day, count me out for your idea of a teather ball...... Im not that gangsta :nosad:
> *



Lol....Ok....I can do a volley ball and a chain! :biggrin: 

I'm going to have to modify my volley ball net and get the wife out there to practice! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 26 2009, 03:10 PM~14887568
> *Lol....Ok....I can do a volley ball and a chain!  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm going to have to modify my volley ball net and get the wife out there to practice!  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.sportsunlimitedinc.com/tetherball.html


order me one while your at it :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G

no shit


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 26 2009, 11:52 PM~14892970
> *no shit
> *


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 26 2009, 11:41 PM~14893467
> *
> *


we got progress :0


----------



## KAKALAK

pics in a couple minutes :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 06:53 AM~14895300
> *pics in a couple minutes :biggrin:
> *


....waiting....


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 03:53 AM~14895300
> *pics in a couple minutes :biggrin:
> *


tick tock, tick tock. :uh:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 08:10 AM~14895423
> *tick tock, tick tock.  :uh:
> *


i thought he was spanish, he seems to be on black man time

u kno 10 mins means a hour, an around the corner is the complete oppisite side of the city


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 27 2009, 08:23 AM~14895452
> *i thought he was spanish, he seems to be on black man time
> 
> u kno 10 mins means a hour, an around the corner is the complete oppisite side of the city
> *


I am busy at work...... can you guess what color I am :0 :0 :biggrin: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 27 2009, 05:23 AM~14895452
> *i thought he was spanish, he seems to be on black man time
> 
> u kno 10 mins means a hour, an around the corner is the complete oppisite side of the city
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Aug 27 2009, 12:45 AM~14893517
> *we got progress  :0
> *


 :0 :nosad:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 08:52 AM~14895551
> *I am busy at work...... can you guess what color I am  :0  :0  :biggrin: j/k :biggrin:
> *


red? cause ur embarresed about not gettin anything done?
green with envy? of everyone elses car getting done
blue as in blue balls cause jus when you think ur ready to go you stop movin an start talkin?

:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty




----------



## 79 cutty

Thread appropriate for KAKALAK










:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

removed the seat belts from the cutty and boxed them up to ship out :0 




















that money will be well spent if the deal works out on some other chrome goodies :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 09:18 AM~14897016
> *removed the seat belts from the cutty and boxed them up to ship out :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that money will be well spent if the deal works out on some other chrome goodies :0
> *


That is it? That is all you did? That isn't progress......that is a typical thursday. :uh: 


You going to buy new belts then?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 12:36 PM~14897217
> *That is it? That is all you did? That isn't progress......that is a typical thursday.  :uh:
> You going to buy new belts then?
> *


well it was too late to grind when I got home yesterday.... but I sold the belts cause Im buying new ones from the seat belt pros. Dont know if I want the plastic buckles or the metal buckles :dunno: whats your .02 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 11:44 AM~14898470
> *well it was too late to grind when I got home yesterday.... but I sold the belts cause Im buying new ones from the seat belt pros. Dont know if I want the plastic buckles or the metal buckles :dunno: whats your .02 :biggrin:
> *


Got to get the metal ones!  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

boxed them last night and sent them out for chrome today :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 02:51 PM~14898551
> *Got to get the metal ones!    :biggrin:
> *


thinkin the same but Im trying to go for a newer looking interior, I think it would clash....... however the plastic ones look cheap


----------



## 79 cutty

Chrome vin tag? That is pimp! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 02:55 PM~14898597
> *Chrome vin tag? That is pimp!  :biggrin:
> *


why not :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 11:57 AM~14898621
> *why not :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


Easy way to spend money on pointless stuff! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 02:59 PM~14898651
> *Easy way to spend money on pointless stuff!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



not point less as putting tv's in your trunk for someone else to watch :uh:  At least you can see my vin tag while admiring my windows :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 12:05 PM~14898721
> *not point less as putting tv's in your trunk for someone else to watch :uh:   At least you can see my vin tag while admiring my windows :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: 

You can see those screens when admiring my set-up!  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 03:06 PM~14898726
> *:biggrin:
> 
> You can see those screens when admiring my set-up!    :biggrin:
> *


true :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 12:14 PM~14898811
> *true :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


What else are you chroming that may be up for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 03:21 PM~14898905
> *What else are you chroming that may be up for sale?  :biggrin:
> *


I got a couple parts that I can send out but I am going to try and profit a little off of them....... just got to come up with the money to do it and wait till they sell :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 12:28 PM~14898985
> *I got a couple parts that I can send out but I am going to try and profit a little off of them....... just got to come up with the money to do it and wait till they sell :biggrin:
> *


Pm me first! I could use mas chiney! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 27 2009, 03:32 PM~14899027
> *Pm me first! I could use mas chiney!  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: 











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

let me kno what price u got on the belt, ill see what we can get them for through the interior shop, an what color u want?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 27 2009, 10:26 PM~14903249
> *let me kno what price u got on the belt, ill see what we can get them for through the interior shop, an what color u want?
> *


$160 (2 DR + PASS shoulder restraints)+$165 (3 backseat retractables)= 325 +S&H

damn that added up quick


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

DIS FRED IS USLES WIFOUT PIKTURS


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 03:18 PM~14897016
> *removed the seat belts from the cutty and boxed them up to ship out :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that money will be well spent if the deal works out on some other chrome goodies :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 27 2009, 10:48 PM~14903519
> *$160 (2 DR + PASS shoulder restraints)+$165 (3 backseat retractables)= 325 +S&H
> 
> damn that added up quick
> *


what color? i need to price mine out anyways :biggrin: i was thinking it was alot cheaper than that but i cant remember if it inclded the back seat


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 28 2009, 01:53 AM~14905704
> *what color? i need to price mine out anyways :biggrin: i was thinking it was alot cheaper than that but i cant remember if it inclded the back seat
> *


Black with plastic buckles :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

cut the filler piece for the trunk and started stripping the old seam sealer....... their has got to be a better way to do that than a wire wheel


----------



## 79 cutty

Progress is looking good!

PM Black Out.....I want to say he picked up his belts from gotbelts.com or something like that.....but I know they weren't $325 for them.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 28 2009, 08:01 AM~14906812
> *Progress is looking good!
> 
> PM Black Out.....I want to say he picked up his belts from gotbelts.com or something like that.....but I know they weren't $325 for them.
> *


that is where the price came from gotbelts.com  I knew it was goint to cost but didnt think it was that much  Oh well, got to keep everybody safe :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 05:10 AM~14906834
> *that is where the price came from gotbelts.com   I knew it was goint to cost but didnt think it was that much  Oh well, got to keep everybody safe :biggrin:
> *


Damn that is crazy.....thankfully my grey ones will work and I don't have to change them out apparantly!


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 07:56 AM~14906795
> *cut the filler piece for the trunk and started stripping the old seam sealer....... their has got to be a better way to do that than a wire wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 cant do the aircraft stripper?


----------



## Classic Customs

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14906727


----------



## 79 cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

Im workin my way to have a 12K interior :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 28 2009, 06:13 AM~14907062-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im workin my way to have a 12K interior :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then this is really on topic:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Aug 28 2009, 05:46 AM~14906957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 28 2009, 08:37 AM~14906911
> *cant do the aircraft stripper?
> *


I could but that would be a pain, Im going to home depot today to see if they got a stiffer (pause) wire brush


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

i kno sometimes when im cleaning some metals the brass wire wheel works better


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 28 2009, 09:47 AM~14907226
> *i kno sometimes when im cleaning some metals the brass wire wheel works better
> *


Im just looking to strip the seam sealer and from the wire brush I used last night...... I need a coarse one. Just picked on up from home depot. Will try it out tonight :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 07:34 AM~14907528
> *Im just looking to strip the seam sealer and from the wire brush I used last night...... I need a coarse one. Just picked up some black caulk from home depot. Will try it out tonight:cheesy:
> *


Fixed.  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 28 2009, 10:36 AM~14907539
> *Fixed.    :biggrin:
> *


:nono: I use seam sealer


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 07:57 AM~14907723
> *:nono: I use sailor semen.
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14790297



:dunno: :dunno:







Id say your previous post was a :fail: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 08:05 AM~14907782
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14790297
> :dunno: :dunno:
> Id say your previous post was a :fail: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Maybe for you.


----------



## PolkKandy863

KRAP AGAIN


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PolkKandy863_@Aug 28 2009, 12:17 PM~14908517
> *KRAP AGAIN
> *


:nono:


----------



## PolkKandy863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 09:30 AM~14908663
> *:nono:
> *


YOU SHOULD CHANGE THE NAME TO KRAPALAK :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PolkKandy863_@Aug 28 2009, 01:24 PM~14909171
> *YOU SHOULD CHANGE THE NAME TO KRAPALAK  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


you should come to my topic when I post the pics not 2 days later. You'll see how to build a lowrider


----------



## PolkKandy863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 10:40 AM~14909382
> *you should come to my topic when I post the pics not 2 days later. You'll see how to build a lowrider
> *


 :uh: LESS INTERWEBS MORE BUILDING ON THAT ...................... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: KAKALAK, PolkKandy863, 79 cutty


next poster is ghey :cheesy:


----------



## PolkKandy863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 10:41 AM~14909404
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: KAKALAK, PolkKandy863, 79 cutty
> i'll suck the next poster's cawk  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 28 2009, 01:41 PM~14909404-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: KAKALAK, PolkKandy863, 79 cutty
> *next poster is ghey *:cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PolkKandy863_@Aug 28 2009, 01:43 PM~14909429
> *
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



figures :uh:


----------



## PolkKandy863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 10:46 AM~14909479
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> figures :uh:
> *


mmmmmmmm i just love when you're looking up at me when sucking me up :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PolkKandy863_@Aug 28 2009, 01:47 PM~14909492
> *mmmmmmmm i just love when you're looking up at me when sucking me up  :cheesy:
> *


I can whore my own topic up thanks, so make yourself usefull and go kick rocks


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 28 2009, 01:54 PM~14909580
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## PolkKandy863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 10:52 AM~14909557
> *I can whore my own topic up thanks, so make yourself usefull and go kick rocks
> *


hey, dont get all upset cause you havnt been able to build your car within the last 10 years :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

DAMN, ALOT OF HATE IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 28 2009, 02:28 PM~14910023
> *DAMN, ALOT OF HATE IN HERE :biggrin:
> *


Thats how I know Im doing big things


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 01:03 PM~14910466
> *Thats how I know Im doing big things
> *


HOPE TO SEE IT OUT IN OCTOBER AT F.E. PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 28 2009, 03:25 PM~14910729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks but I already posted that this morning :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 01:38 PM~14910929
> *thanks but I already posted that this morning :uh:
> *


I WAS ALSO THINKIN OF MOUNTING MY SPARE LIKE THAT ON MY TRUNK....... :biggrin: 


































































:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 12:38 PM~14910929
> *thanks but I already posted that this morning :uh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 28 2009, 03:26 PM~14910750
> *HOPE TO SEE IT OUT IN OCTOBER AT F.E. PICNIC  :biggrin:
> *


sheeeeeeeiiiiiittttttt Im looking possibly june 2010


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 12:53 PM~14911088
> *sheeeeeeeiiiiiittttttt Im looking possibly june 3010
> *


:burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 28 2009, 03:40 PM~14910953
> *I WAS ALSO THINKIN OF MOUNTING MY SPARE LIKE THAT ON MY TRUNK.......  :biggrin:
> :uh:
> *


Im pretty sure them folks in texas could do that for you. Hell...... put 3 on there to out do that dude :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 28 2009, 03:55 PM~14911101
> *:burn:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 02:11 PM~14912018
> *:cheesy:
> *


june 3010 is nufn 2 b " :cheesy: " about


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 28 2009, 03:22 PM~14912169
> *june 3010 is nufn 2 b  " :cheesy: " about
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA X10


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 11:15 AM~14909866
> *:wave:
> *


what up man.... long time me no come visit tha page huh.......... i see yall be clowning each other lol....... how tha ride comming along


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 28 2009, 05:22 PM~14912169
> *june 3010 is nufn 2 b  " :cheesy: " about
> *


It doesnt mean anything though cause you said it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 28 2009, 06:11 PM~14912788
> *what  up  man....  long  time  me  no  come  visit  tha  page huh..........    i  see  yall  be  clowning  each  other    lol.......  how  tha ride  comming  along
> *


Its going, slowly but surely


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Aug 28 2009, 03:05 PM~14912708-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA X10
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 03:20 PM~14912916
> *It doesnt mean anything though cause you said it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :banghead:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 03:23 PM~14912957
> *Its going, slowly but surely
> *


emfasis on slowly :burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

:|


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 28 2009, 10:31 PM~14913806-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Aug 28 2009, 11:17 PM~14914328
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 28 2009, 04:31 PM~14913806-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 05:17 PM~14914328
> *:cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Aug 28 2009, 05:40 PM~14914500
> *
> *


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Aug 28 2009, 11:55 PM~14914605-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pyrit_@Aug 26 2009, 04:40 AM~14883132
> *The fuck does this gotta do with skewner?
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Aug 28 2009, 08:40 PM~14914500-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 08:55 PM~14914605
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Aug 28 2009, 09:32 PM~14914880
> *
> *


----------



## Still Hated

******................................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 28 2009, 10:20 PM~14915251
> *******................................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sniff sniff..... I smell a hater :0 :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

:angry: Fucker!!!!!, I paypaled ya for this and all I got was a stinkin box of seatbelts and a dime you dropped in the box!!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 29 2009, 01:23 PM~14919170
> *:angry: Fucker!!!!!, I paypaled ya for this and all I got was a stinkin box of seatbelts and a dime you dropped in the box!!!!
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well send the dime back then :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

welded on the trunk today at my amigos house  























heres the bottom lip all welded and smoothed...... got a little pin size depressions but the epoxy will fill that in


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 04:53 PM~14919366
> *well send the dime back then :angry:
> *


:rofl:
Got'em this morning, lovin it :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 29 2009, 02:58 PM~14919811
> *:rofl:
> Got'em this morning, lovin it :thumbsup:
> *


damn that was quick, I just put them in the mail thursday :0 :0


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 02:54 PM~14919790
> *welded on the trunk today at my amigos house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the bottom lip all welded and smoothed...... got a little pin size depressions but the epoxy will fill that in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them flap wheels are the shit huh


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 01:54 PM~14919790
> *welded on the trunk today at my amigos house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the bottom lip all welded and smoothed...... got a little pin size depressions but the epoxy will fill that in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: YOU SHOULDA BOUGHT A LINC ................ :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln+Aug 29 2009, 03:15 PM~14919924-->
> 
> 
> 
> them flap wheels are the shit huh
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Aug 29 2009, 03:28 PM~14919995
> *:uh: YOU SHOULDA BOUGHT A LINC ................ :angry:
> *


:thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 03:04 PM~14920243
> *:yes: :yes:
> :thumbsdown: :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 29 2009, 04:17 PM~14920336
> *
> *


:happysad: I did though...... just not the whole car :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 05:57 PM~14921186
> *:happysad: I did though...... just not the whole car :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

Finished stripping the og seam sealer, and Im glad I did..... rust started forming under it. So I Ospho'd it and will reseal at a later date.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 06:38 PM~14921437
> *Finished stripping the og seam sealer, and Im glad I did..... rust started forming under it. So I Ospho'd it and will reseal at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

To the new page :cheesy: 


welded on the trunk today at my amigos house  


















heres the bottom lip all welded and smoothed...... got a little pin size depressions but the epoxy will fill that in  











Finished stripping the og seam sealer, and Im glad I did..... rust started forming under it. So I Ospho'd it and will reseal at a later date.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 28 2009, 04:31 PM~14913806-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 05:17 PM~14914328
> *:cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 05:40 PM~14914500
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 07:08 PM~14915154
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 01:04 PM~14920243
> *:yes: :yes:
> :thumbsdown: :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 04:27 PM~14921374
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 01:17 PM~14920336
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Aug 29 2009, 04:39 PM~14921443
> *:uh:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PolkKandy863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 05:03 PM~14921573
> *To the new page :cheesy:
> welded on the trunk today at my amigos house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the bottom lip all welded and smoothed...... got a little pin size depressions but the epoxy will fill that in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished stripping the og seam sealer, and Im glad I did..... rust started forming under it. So I Ospho'd it and will reseal at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like crap


----------



## Still Hated

:thumbsdown: :biggrin:
[/quote]
and whats wrong with a linc...................... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by PolkKandy863_@Aug 29 2009, 05:50 PM~14921837
> *looks like crap
> *


And it continues...................... :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Aug 29 2009, 09:19 PM~14922024
> *and whats wrong with a linc...................... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



Nothing....... just playing. I wouldnt mind getting a 2000 town car :yes:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by PolkKandy863_@Aug 29 2009, 05:50 PM~14921837
> *looks like crap
> *


repoast ^


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 05:03 PM~14921573
> *To the new page :cheesy:
> welded on the trunk today at my amigos house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the bottom lip all welded and smoothed...... got a little pin size depressions but the epoxy will fill that in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished stripping the og seam sealer, and Im glad I did..... rust started forming under it. So I Ospho'd it and will reseal at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


also a repoast^


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 29 2009, 09:30 PM~14922105
> *repoast ^
> *


thats alright...... when my car is complete Im going to hurt that foos feelings


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 29 2009, 09:36 PM~14922151
> *also a repoast^
> *


its my build  Im allowed to make reposts :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Aug 29 2009, 06:36 PM~14922153-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats alright...... when my car is complete Im going to hurt that foos feelings
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 06:38 PM~14922169
> *its my build  Im allowed to make reposts :cheesy:
> *


:banghead:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 29 2009, 09:42 PM~14922206
> *:0
> :banghead:
> *


If you get me on (no ****) another page.... Im going to repost the pics again


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 08:27 PM~14922085
> *Nothing....... just playing. I wouldnt mind getting a 2000 town car :yes:
> *


PANSY DON;T BE SCARD OF HIM...TELLL HOW YOU REALLY FEEL :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 29 2009, 09:54 PM~14922317
> *PANSY DON;T BE SCARD OF HIM...TELLL HOW YOU REALLY FEEL :0
> *


I just did....... I wouldnt mind having a 2000 something towncar :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 08:56 PM~14922336
> *I just did....... I wouldnt mind having a 2000 something towncar :biggrin:
> *


X2 I'M TRYING TO GET ONE ..I'LL TRADE MY MC FOR ONE RIGHT NOW


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 29 2009, 09:57 PM~14922351
> *X2 I'M TRYING TO GET ONE ..I'LL TRADE MY MC FOR ONE RIGHT NOW
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 08:58 PM~14922358
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 29 2009, 09:59 PM~14922366
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 09:00 PM~14922374
> *fixed :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :rant:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 29 2009, 10:01 PM~14922386
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


fixed :h5:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Aug 29 2009, 09:57 PM~14922351
> *X2 I'M TRYING TO GET ONE ..I'LL TRADE MY MC FOR ONE RIGHT NOW
> *


theres a very clean '99 in ocala for $2750 im lookin at


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 29 2009, 07:36 PM~14922153
> *thats alright...... when my car is complete Im going to hurt that foos feelings
> *


but when will it be finished gat nabbit :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Aug 30 2009, 12:21 PM~14925902
> *but when will it be finished gat nabbit  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Id say june 2010  Waiting on tax money and my ot to pick up.............. on straight 40 right now


----------



## PolkKandy863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 30 2009, 09:50 AM~14926053
> *Id say june 2010  Waiting on tax money and my ot to pick up.............. on straight 40 right now
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

pics in a little while :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Sanded the trunk down to the metal, found out that the car was repainted at one time cause I found a quarter size ding with red looking filler :barf: I forgot to take a pic after it was wiped down with wax and grease remover  










My son stiring the Epoxy, Hardner, and Acetone











Sprayed Epoxy


















Then sprayed the 2K. I wanted to seal the metal up before molding it in...... thats next :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Hopefully I can stop by the store tomm. and pic up a tube of seam sealer.


----------



## KAKALAK

uh oh............... I just aquired some more chrome :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 30 2009, 07:01 PM~14929474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ante nufn mo gangstuh den paintn in yo flip flops


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 31 2009, 01:23 AM~14931887
> *ante nufn mo gangstuh den paintn in yo flip flops
> *


sho u rite .... I jus wish I had a Gangsta name like you G Money


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 30 2009, 07:01 PM~14929474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

wow nice progress, an looks very very good!! looks like i need to do something to my car, ur makin me look bad


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 30 2009, 10:09 PM~14931714
> *uh oh............... I just aquired some more chrome :yes: :yes: :biggrin:
> *


Goijng to need visual proof!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln+Aug 31 2009, 09:14 AM~14933271-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow nice progress, an looks very very good!! looks like i need to do something to my car, ur makin me look bad
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Aug 31 2009, 09:19 AM~14933294
> *Goijng to need visual proof!
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 10:50 AM~14935337
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You picked those up huh? Good deal...I would have scooped them if they worked for regals. :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 03:32 AM~14933040
> *sho u rite .... I jus wish I had a Gangsta name like you G Money
> *


krakr snatch is prety gangstuh :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Aug 31 2009, 02:17 PM~14935654-->
> 
> 
> 
> You picked those up huh? Good deal...I would have scooped them if they worked for regals.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they would but the header panel bracket is different. You could of drilled out the spot welds, then just bolted yours on.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 31 2009, 02:33 PM~14935801
> *krakr snatch is prety gangstuh :dunno:
> *


nah the snatch part doesnt sound gangsta enuff.........


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 12:15 PM~14936253
> *nah the snatch part doesnt sound gangsta enuff.........
> *


but it sho is tite!



wink wink


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 31 2009, 03:20 PM~14936310
> *but it sho is tite!
> wink wink
> *


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 30 2009, 10:23 PM~14931887
> *ante nufn mo gangstuh den paintn in yo flip flops
> *


YOU MEAN MANDLES! :biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD KAKALAK(NO ****)


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 12:28 PM~14936432
> *:ugh: :ugh:
> *


:rofl:


N NICE AVI. LOOKS LYK U GOT CAUTE RUBN 1 OFF WYL WORKN ONDA TRUNK


----------



## ABES1963

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Aug 31 2009, 03:32 PM~14936481-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MEAN MANDLES! :biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD KAKALAK(NO ****)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 03:46 PM~14936661
> *:rofl:
> N NICE AVI. LOOKS LYK U GOT CAUTE RUBN 1 OFF WYL WORKN ONDA TRUNK
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to bend down (no ****) cause my son was to close trying to take the picture
> <!--QuoteBegin-ABLOWBOY_@Aug 31 2009, 04:12 PM~14936937
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## PolkKandy863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 30 2009, 07:01 PM~14929474
> *Sanded the trunk down to the metal, found out that the car was repainted at one time cause I found a quarter size ding with red looking filler :barf: I forgot to take a pic after it was wiped down with wax and grease remover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son stiring the Epoxy, Hardner, and Acetone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed Epoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then sprayed the 2K. I  wanted to seal the metal up before molding it in...... thats next :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK, SO YOU'LL BE THE 2ND G-BODY WITH THAT LOOK ON THE TRUNK HERE IN FLA. I SEE :uh:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn those chrome inners are sick :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PolkKandy863_@Aug 31 2009, 06:57 PM~14938816
> *NICE WORK, SO YOU'LL BE THE 2ND G-BODY WITH THAT LOOK ON THE TRUNK HERE IN FLA. I SEE  :uh:
> *


pics of the other g body or it doesnt exist


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Aug 31 2009, 07:00 PM~14938853
> *Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn those chrome inners are sick :0  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro..... I had to pull teeth to get them. Should be here in about 2 weeks


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

Nice work homie


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 12:50 PM~14935337
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 01:50 PM~14935337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63+Aug 31 2009, 08:16 PM~14939725-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 09:03 PM~14940243
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Aug 31 2009, 09:07 PM~14940296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 08:48 PM~14940915
> *:uh:
> 
> :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## D-BO

KAKALAK, you're going hard, homie! :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Just got done workin on the trunk....... pics tomm. :420:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Aug 31 2009, 11:36 PM~14942457
> *KAKALAK, you're going hard, homie! :0  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro :happysad: its better than going soft huh :cheesy: :biggrin: (pause) :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

whats up homie, I see you moving alone on the ride. looking good


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Sep 1 2009, 05:49 AM~14945109
> *whats up homie, I see you moving alone on the ride. looking good
> *


trying homie :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Scuffed up both sides (only 1 side shown) with 36 grit then placed a coat of Kitty hair. Knocked it down with 36 again to get it blended in. Hopefully I can work on it again tonight......


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 04:51 AM~14945249
> *Scuffed up both sides (only 1 side shown) with 36 grit then placed a coat of Kitty hair. Knosked it down with 36 again to get it blended in. Hopefully I can work on it again tonight......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

Looking good in here to many pages its taken me 3 days to look through all this


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 01:50 PM~14935337
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i likes......i just imagine keeping them clean would suck


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Sep 1 2009, 09:59 AM~14945721
> *Looking good in here to many pages its taken me 3 days to look through all this
> *


yeah most of it it just talk, that is Why I try to keep the current pics on the last page, cause its alot of bs to look through :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 07:51 AM~14945249
> *Scuffed up both sides (only 1 side shown) with 36 grit then placed a coat of Kitty hair. Knocked it down with 36 again to get it blended in. Hopefully I can work on it again tonight......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 10:27 AM~14945895
> *i likes......i just imagine keeping them clean would suck
> *


along with this













Good thing it wont be a daily


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 10:29 AM~14945912
> *along with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it wont be a daily
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 10:28 AM~14945904
> *looks good
> *


thanks, Im hoping to have it done by the holiday


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 07:29 AM~14945912
> *Good thing it wont be a daily
> *


Of course it won't, it will never be done! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sweet come up. I wanted those but of course no $$$


----------



## PolkKandy863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 31 2009, 05:04 PM~14939607
> *pics of the other g body or it doesnt exist
> *


im new on here and dont know how to post pics :biggrin: 







but im sure you wil see it at the firme show


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PolkKandy863_@Sep 1 2009, 09:42 AM~14947007
> *im new on here and dont know how to post pics  :biggrin:
> but im sure you wil see it at the firme show
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29916

Can't play ignorant anymore...here is how to post pics!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 30 2009, 07:01 PM~14929474
> *Sanded the trunk down to the metal, found out that the car was repainted at one time cause I found a quarter size ding with red looking filler :barf: I forgot to take a pic after it was wiped down with wax and grease remover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son stiring the Epoxy, Hardner, and Acetone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed Epoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then sprayed the 2K. I  wanted to seal the metal up before molding it in...... thats next :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty cool


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Sep 1 2009, 12:08 PM~14946718-->
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it won't, it will never be done!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> prolly so
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 12:25 PM~14946859
> *Sweet come up. I wanted those but of course no $$$
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats cause your too busy buying euro cutty parts
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 12:42 PM~14947007
> *im new on here and dont know how to post pics  :biggrin:
> but im sure you wil see it at the firme show
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 1 2009, 12:55 PM~14947118
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29916
> 
> Can't play ignorant anymore...here is how to post pics!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigVics58_@Sep 1 2009, 01:30 PM~14947442
> *thats pretty cool
> *


thanks bro! :happysad:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 10:47 AM~14947592
> *prolly so
> *


 :biggrin: It should be pretty quality when it is done at least though....I mean it has to be if your chroming the vin tag! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 1 2009, 02:03 PM~14947750
> *:biggrin:  It should be pretty quality when it is done at least though....I mean it has to be if your chroming the vin tag!  :biggrin:
> *


it has been sent :yes:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 11:37 AM~14947991
> *it has been sent :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 1 2009, 02:42 PM~14948042
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 08:29 AM~14945912
> *along with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing it wont be a daily
> *


Nice.... i wanted to get one of these for mine but i had to cut and chop up the one i got so much i said fuck it i better just paint it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 1 2009, 02:47 PM~14948092
> *Nice.... i wanted to get one  of these for mine but i had to cut and chop up the one i got so much i said fuck it i better just paint it.
> *


why did you have to chop it up?


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 12:54 PM~14948154
> *why did you have to chop it up?
> *



To get the fans mounted for the 2001 camero engine I droped in.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 1 2009, 03:08 PM~14948310
> *To get the fans mounted for the 2001 camero engine  I droped in.
> *


oh thats right, I forgot you put the V6 in right?


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 01:10 PM~14948332
> *oh thats right, I forgot you put the V6 in right?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 1 2009, 03:11 PM~14948343
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thats cool


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 07:27 AM~14945903
> *yeah most of it it just talk, that is Why I try to keep the current pics on the last page, cause its alot of bs to look through :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE!  KEEP GOIN HOMEBOY!! YOUR MAKIN MAD PROGRESS NOW


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 1 2009, 03:36 PM~14948540
> *I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE!   KEEP GOIN HOMEBOY!! YOUR MAKIN MAD PROGRESS NOW
> *


Thanks bro! Im trying to keep motivated. :biggrin:


----------



## PolkKandy863

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 1 2009, 09:55 AM~14947118
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=29916
> 
> Can't play ignorant anymore...here is how to post pics!
> *


STILL DONT KNOW, IM A.D.D. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 1 2009, 06:34 PM~14952343
> *:nono:
> 
> how bout 36 foe 21 shipt.
> das way cheepr den u can get 3x5s fo :yes:
> 
> paypal 2nite n i ship 2maro
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 1 2009, 10:26 PM~14953006
> *:angry:
> *


you got to go lower that that homie........ I dont have the word "Money" in my name


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 12:47 PM~14947592
> *thats cause your too busy buying euro cutty parts
> *


I got all I need now. :biggrin: time to move.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 1 2009, 10:22 PM~14955567
> *you got to go lower that that homie........ I dont have the word "Money" in my name
> *


36 foe 18.55 shipt :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 2 2009, 02:14 AM~14956008
> *36 foe 18.55 shipt :angry:
> *


did I ever tell you I had 3 kids :yessad: still too high


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 01:33 AM~14955678
> *I got all I need now.  :biggrin:  time to move.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## KAKALAK

Here are some pics from last night, I got the right side about 98% molded in...... pending any glazing for the pinholes :angry: 


Starting here









applied kitty hair









used kitty hair to fill in some low spots









Here it is molded in


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 05:22 AM~14956825
> *Here are some pics from last night, I got the right side about 98% molded in...... pending any glazing for the pinholes :angry:
> Starting here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applied kitty hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used kitty hair to fill in some low spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is molded in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Coming together! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2009, 08:24 AM~14956836
> *Coming together!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah that was alot of hand sanding  But you know i picked up a grader the other day and that saves so much time


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 07:21 AM~14957391
> *Yeah that was alot of hand sanding   But you know i picked up a grader the other day and that saves so much time
> *


I have heard those work well with the duraglass/kitty hair.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2009, 10:28 AM~14957431
> *I have heard those work well with the duraglass/kitty hair.
> *


they are awesome.... I always just used 36 to get it down :nono: not no more :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 07:49 AM~14957548
> *they are awesome.... I always just used 36 to get it down :nono: not no more :cheesy:
> *


Lol...must be nice. I always use my palm sander (no ****) and 60 grit to knock down filler when I am glassing stuff.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2009, 11:10 AM~14957753
> *Lol...must be nice. I always use my palm sander (no ****) and 60 grit to knock down filler when I am glassing stuff.
> *


I burnt my last one up and Im too cheap to buy another one right now......to busy buying chrome :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 08:23 AM~14957888
> *I burnt my last one up and Im too cheap to buy another one right now......to busy buying chrome :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


BALLER!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2009, 12:06 PM~14958278
> *BALLER!
> *


Im eating ramen noodles


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 09:18 AM~14958405
> *Im eating ramen noodles
> *


Yeah, but I bet you splurge and get the the shrimp or something pricey! :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 04:53 AM~14956749
> * :yessad: still too high
> *


:loco:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 2 2009, 12:39 PM~14958601
> *Yeah, but I bet you splurge and get the the shrimp or something pricey!  :biggrin:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 2 2009, 12:51 PM~14958745
> *:loco:
> *


 When are you going to ship?? :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 05:22 AM~14956825
> *Here are some pics from last night, I got the right side about 98% molded in...... pending any glazing for the pinholes :angry:
> Starting here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applied kitty hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used kitty hair to fill in some low spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is molded in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 2 2009, 02:24 PM~14959558
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 11:08 AM~14959417
> * When are you going to ship?? :biggrin:
> *


wen u paypal me 18.50 foe 35 of em


----------



## KAKALAK

whats your paypal addy homie scromie :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 03:20 PM~14961889
> *whats your paypal addy homie scromie :cheesy:
> *


send me a pm crakl snatch :buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 2 2009, 08:41 PM~14963177
> *send me a pm crakl snatch :buttkick:
> *


you 1st :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 07:06 PM~14964017
> *you 1st :cheesy:
> *


:nono: u 1st


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 2 2009, 10:21 PM~14964184
> *:nono: u 1st
> *


you need to send me one with your paypal addy......... :scrutinize:



Why do I have to send you one, asking for your paypal addy............. only for you to reply to my message with it :dunno: :twak: :twak: :burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 2 2009, 07:36 PM~14964356
> *you need to send me one with your paypal addy......... :scrutinize:
> Why do I have to send you one, asking for your paypal addy............. only for you to reply to my message with it :dunno:  :twak:  :twak:  :burn:
> *


i jus wantd a pm. havnt had 1 in weeks


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 2 2009, 11:57 PM~14965355
> *i jus wantd a pm. havnt had 1 in weeks
> *


okay buddy...... I didnt know that was the deal......I'l send you 2 :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

4 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, Lolohopper



:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## 67juiced

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 67juiced, Lolohopper, KAKALAK
:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

Didnt do much last night, just placed some kitty hair on the driverside of the trunk. Getting 4 hours of sleep is getting old, got to take a break  









A little inspiration


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 3 2009, 08:03 AM~14967511
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 67juiced, Lolohopper, KAKALAK
> :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 11:02 AM~14967509
> *
> *


:\


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 3 2009, 08:48 AM~14967666
> *:\
> *


:yessad:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 3 2009, 04:28 AM~14967460-->
> 
> 
> 
> okay buddy...... I didnt know that was the deal......I'l send you 2 :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 05:01 AM~14967507
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: KAKALAK, Lolohopper
> :scrutinize:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 3 2009, 08:44 PM~14974229
> *<3
> :rofl:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 08:05 AM~14967520
> *Didnt do much last night, just placed some kitty hair on the driverside of the trunk. Getting 4 hours of sleep is getting old, got to take a break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin smooth


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WHATS HAPPENIN


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 4 2009, 01:45 AM~14977498-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 4 2009, 06:05 AM~14978429
> *WHATS HAPPENIN
> *


My chromed parts :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## IN YA MOUF




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Sep 4 2009, 07:33 AM~14978521
> *
> *


:0 :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Sep 3 2009, 03:38 PM~14971032-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-illholla_@Sep 4 2009, 12:26 AM~14976499
> *lookin smooth
> *


trying homie..... thanks for the bump (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

pic next page :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Applied a skim coat of filler to the bottom of the lid and where the key hole went. Hopefully I will be able to knock the trunk out this weekend


----------



## 79 cutty

It is coming together nicely.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 4 2009, 10:54 AM~14979374
> *It is coming together nicely.
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 05:05 AM~14967520
> *Didnt do much last night, just placed some kitty hair on the driverside of the trunk. Getting 4 hours of sleep is getting old, got to take a break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT ISSUE IS THAT? YEAR?


----------



## hoppin92

> _Originally posted by PolkKandy863_@Aug 28 2009, 01:47 PM~14909492
> *mmmmmmmm i just love when you're looking up at me when sucking me up  :cheesy:
> *


damn dawg you aint got nothing better to do than fuck with him like he said watch and you might learn something from this topic..........


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Sep 4 2009, 01:47 PM~14980597-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT ISSUE IS THAT? YEAR?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> November 2005
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin92_@Sep 4 2009, 05:38 PM~14982652
> *damn dawg you aint got nothing better to do than fuck with him like he said watch and you might learn something from this topic..........
> *


 :0 :werd:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 07:05 AM~14967520
> *Didnt do much last night, just placed some kitty hair on the driverside of the trunk. Getting 4 hours of sleep is getting old, got to take a break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Sep 4 2009, 07:21 PM~14983548
> *  NICE
> *


thanks bro :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 08:05 AM~14967520
> *Didnt do much last night, just placed some kitty hair on the driverside of the trunk. Getting 4 hours of sleep is getting old, got to take a break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Sep 4 2009, 07:47 PM~14983770
> *
> *


The fender supports should be leaving Cali Tomm.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 4 2009, 04:08 AM~14978492
> *
> *


wers my monies crakrjak :angry:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 4 2009, 07:19 AM~14978625
> *Applied a skim coat of filler to the bottom of the lid and where the key hole went. Hopefully I will be able to knock the trunk out this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good fam


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 5 2009, 12:17 AM~14985690-->
> 
> 
> 
> wers my monies crakrjak :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sent it friday sooooooooooooo and even gave you a tip :angry: :rant:
> <!--QuoteBegin-TRAVIESO87_@Sep 5 2009, 12:39 AM~14985893
> *lookin good fam
> *



Thanks bro! Your box is lookin good too!!


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 05:05 AM~14967520
> *Didnt do much last night, just placed some kitty hair on the driverside of the trunk. Getting 4 hours of sleep is getting old, got to take a break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good.............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WHATS KRAKIN KAKA


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 5 2009, 11:08 AM~14987940
> *WHATS KRAKIN KAKA
> *


The fedex guys feet bringing more chrome to me :0 :0 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

u ante sent me nufn crakrtwat! u cant gank me!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 02:14 PM~14988957
> *u ante sent me nufn crakrtwat! u cant gank me!!!!
> *


it takes a couple days cause I aint neva sent money to you.......... I think an increase in the quantity is in order for this harrasment :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 5 2009, 12:05 PM~14988902
> *The fedex guys feet bringing more chrome to me :0  :0  :0  :0 :wave:
> *


MUST BE NICE, WISH I HAD ONEY TO BUY CHROME


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 5 2009, 05:16 PM~14988969
> *it takes a couple days cause I aint neva sent money to you.......... I think an increase in the quantity is in order for this harrasment :angry:
> *


Its cause yoou sendin da money to New Sweeeeeland


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 5 2009, 03:37 PM~14989446
> *Its cause yoou sendin da money to New Sweeeeeland
> *


I didnt know they had mexicans there.............. dang thats along way to swim :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 5 2009, 11:16 AM~14988969
> *it takes a couple days cause I aint neva sent money to you.......... I think an increase in the quantity is in order for this harrasment :angry:
> *


wtf a few days? paypals sposa b instant. how da fux did u send it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 06:38 PM~14990396
> *wtf a few days? paypals sposa b instant. how da fux did u send it
> *


it is pretty instant if you have already sent that person money before. If you havent sometimes it could take a day or two


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 5 2009, 03:44 PM~14990430
> *it is pretty instant if you have already sent that person money before. If you havent sometimes it could take a day or two
> *


pm sent :guns:


----------



## hoppin92

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 5 2009, 05:11 PM~14989936
> *I didnt know they had mexicans there.............. dang thats along way to swim :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Sep 5 2009, 10:31 PM~14991948
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: but isnt it?? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 11:24 PM~14992339
> *
> *


WHHHHHOOAAAA Take it easy little buddy


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 6 2009, 05:27 AM~14994465
> *WHHHHHOOAAAA Take it easy little buddy
> *


Looks like you made a new buddy.................


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 10:24 PM~14992339
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 6 2009, 09:15 AM~14994549
> *Looks like you made a new buddy.................
> *


:happysad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Sep 6 2009, 07:07 AM~14994705
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: NOBALLS WTF U DOIN IN HUR. STOP STALKN DA BROWN MAN :buttkick:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 6 2009, 06:15 AM~14994549
> *Looks like you made a new buddy.................
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 6 2009, 04:49 PM~14996739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Still Hated

Oh boy........................i got a question for you.............. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 6 2009, 07:56 PM~14997855
> *Oh boy........................i got a question for you.............. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 6 2009, 05:36 PM~14998114
> *:scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


Waiting.................. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 6 2009, 09:14 PM~14998355
> *Waiting.................. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

Its going downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 6 2009, 10:47 PM~14999130
> *Its going downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :barf:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 6 2009, 03:47 PM~14996726
> *:uh: NOBALLS WTF U DOIN IN HUR. STOP STALKN DA AFRICANBOOTY SCRATHER :buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Skim

she just stoppin by to show some love


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 7 2009, 05:57 AM~15001235
> *she just stoppin by to show some love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Eewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...............


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Sep 6 2009, 11:07 PM~14999287-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 12:39 AM~15000222
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 02:57 AM~15001235
> *she just stoppin by to show some love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: ooooooooo shes hottttttt :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Sep 7 2009, 03:51 AM~15001460
> *Eewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...............
> *


you wouldnt know a 10 if it was stairing you in your face :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 4 2009, 04:19 AM~14978625
> *Applied a skim coat of filler to the bottom of the lid and where the key hole went. Hopefully I will be able to knock the trunk out this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this should look real good. i'd never heard of doing it to cuttys before. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 7 2009, 08:33 AM~15001907
> *this should look real good. i'd never heard of doing it to cuttys before. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro, it was a shot in the dark. Its only the trunk if I dont like the end result :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

I got that issue of LRM laying around somewhere. Did you ever get the inner fenders?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 7 2009, 10:19 AM~15002205
> *I got that issue of LRM laying around somewhere. Did you ever get the inner fenders?
> *


nah fedex ground doesnt work on the weekend and holidays. It will ship out Tuesday (tomorrow)


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 5 2009, 05:58 AM~14987335
> *Thanks bro! Your box is lookin good too!!
> *


thanks fam you might be seeing alot more of it after jan 1st :biggrin: dsr duval chapter maybe :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Sep 7 2009, 12:02 PM~15002625
> *thanks fam you might be seeing alot more of it after jan 1st  :biggrin: dsr duval chapter maybe :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 thinkin about moving to Duval County FL??? :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Ground on my arms today, got to take them to the master welder and fill in some low spots


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 7 2009, 04:30 PM~15006189
> *GTround on my arms today, got to take them to the master welder and fill in some low spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good.............   do you extend them....????


----------



## 67juiced

Trunk lid is coming along good homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Filled in some low spots and took the air file to it









Shot it with 4 coats of 2K









Sprayed a black mist in preperation for blocking :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Sep 7 2009, 07:31 PM~15006215-->
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good.............     do you extend them....????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah 1 inch, I had edwin help me on it and had a crane operator weld them up for me..........perks of the job :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-67juiced_@Sep 7 2009, 08:01 PM~15006558
> *Trunk lid is coming along good homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. Got a little done today, didnt get it finished as I hope'd but got some time in with the family


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 7 2009, 05:13 PM~15006715
> *yeah 1 inch, I had edwin help me on it and had a crane operator weld them up for me..........perks of the job :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks bro. Got a little done today, didnt get it finished as I hope'd but got some time in with the family
> *


Where you work with a crane operator...???


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 7 2009, 05:11 PM~15006689
> *Filled in some low spots and took the air file to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot it with 4 coats of 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed a black mist in preperation for blocking :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks tight...........................   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 7 2009, 08:44 PM~15007052
> *Where you work with a crane operator...???
> *


my old jobsite.... I work construction. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 7 2009, 08:44 PM~15007058
> *That looks tight...........................     :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, after blocking it Im thinking of spraying it with a bc/cc black to make sure that it looks factory. Id rather spend the money now then after its patterned out and see something I dont like


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 7 2009, 05:53 PM~15005807
> *:0  :0  :0 thinkin about moving to Duval County FL??? :0  :0
> *


yup yup


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

new page :cheesy: 
Filled in some low spots and took the air file to it









Shot it with 4 coats of 2K









Sprayed a black mist in preperation for blocking :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

Damn mayne, you done raped damn half of the first page of the "project rides" section. :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 8 2009, 09:22 AM~15012303
> *Damn mayne, you done raped damn half of the first page of the "project rides" section. :h5:
> *


:h5:


----------



## 79 cutty

Any progress?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 12:48 PM~15013599
> *Any progress?
> *


 :uh: This isnt bossmans topic :0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 8 2009, 10:11 AM~15013841
> *:uh: This isnt bossmans topic :0
> *


Are you saying he makes more progress than you?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 01:29 PM~15014044
> *Are you saying he makes more progress than you?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PolkKandy863

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 10:29 AM~15014044
> *Are you saying he makes more progress than you?
> *


thats what it sounds like :uh:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 8 2009, 04:52 AM~15012066
> *new page :cheesy:
> Filled in some low spots and took the air file to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot it with 4 coats of 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed a black mist in preperation for blocking :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oooooooooo yeaaa


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by PolkKandy863_@Sep 8 2009, 11:59 AM~15014938
> *thats what it sounds like  :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 8 2009, 01:11 PM~15013841-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: This isnt bossmans topic :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i stopped postin pics not stopped working
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Sep 8 2009, 01:29 PM~15014044
> *Are you saying he makes more progress than you?
> *


 guaranteed


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PolkKandy863+Sep 8 2009, 02:59 PM~15014938-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats what it sounds like  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Classic [email protected] 8 2009, 03:12 PM~15015075
> *oooooooooo yeaaa
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 8 2009, 03:53 PM~15015442
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 07:03 PM~15017524
> *i stopped postin pics not stopped working
> 
> guaranteed
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 8 2009, 10:05 PM~15019610
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

Blocked the trunk last night, the dark spots are low. Came out better than I thought  











Applied glazing to fill the lows, hopefully will be able to sand it tonight


----------



## 67juiced

Yo, Perry(fullyclownin) left a reply in my build topic about polishing bumpers. Check it out before you waste time.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 9 2009, 08:33 AM~15024160
> *Yo, Perry(fullyclownin) left a reply in my build topic about polishing bumpers. Check it out before you waste time.
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Sep 9 2009, 09:12 AM~15024302-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Sep 9 2009, 09:53 AM~15024526
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:0


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 9 2009, 08:40 AM~15024183
> *thanks bro :biggrin:
> *


No problem.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 9 2009, 11:32 AM~15025323
> *No problem.
> *


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

cars looking good homie........


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Sep 9 2009, 12:11 PM~15025694
> *cars looking good homie........
> *


thanks bro...... Im just following your lead  (no ****)


----------



## littlerascle59

Like my new ride bro-ski? :extracool:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 9 2009, 05:00 PM~15028666
> *Like my new ride bro-ski? :extracool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Repost x3 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## TRAVIESO87

lookin good fam


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

alrite krakr twat i shippd put ur 20$ worf of bondo spreders


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87+Sep 9 2009, 11:28 PM~15033014-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good fam
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 9 2009, 11:33 PM~15033100
> *alrite krakr twat i shippd put ur 20$ worf of bondo spreders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: Dont make me make a diss song for someone that ripped me off :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 9 2009, 08:37 PM~15033181
> *
> :buttkick:  :nono:  :scrutinize: Dont make me make a diss song for someone that ripped me off :angry:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 9 2009, 11:51 PM~15033463
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Date/TimeActivityLocationDetails
Sep 9, 2009 4:21 AMDeparted FedEx locationCITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
Sep 8, 2009 8:02 PM Arrived at FedEx location CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
Sep 8, 2009 6:25 PM Picked up CITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
Sep 5, 2009 10:19 AMIn FedEx possessionWEST COVINA, CA



:0


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 9 2009, 08:33 PM~15033100
> *alrite krakr twat i shippd put ur 20$ worf of bondo spreders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 10 2009, 08:23 AM~15036144
> *How much shipped?  :biggrin:
> *


20 bucks :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2009, 05:54 AM~15036229
> *20 bucks :angry:
> *


Damn sweet deal!


----------



## littlerascle59

Look at whats comin to the house, mayne(crack free)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 09:19 AM~15036329
> *Look at whats comin to the house, mayne(crack free)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: My dash used to look like that, till I took out my sunroof to replace the seal and I was doing it by myself........ :twak:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2009, 02:19 PM~15037124
> *:wow: :wow:  My dash used to look like that, till I took out my sunroof to replace the seal and I was doing it by myself........ :twak:
> *


Bought it for $85. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 11:20 AM~15037134
> *Bought it for $85. :biggrin:
> *


You mutha ........................ :angry: How about sellin it to me  :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2009, 02:22 PM~15037156
> *You mutha ........................ :angry:  How about sellin it to me   :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA, you funny!








But if I do, you got first dibbs, because I may be workin on something else.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 11:29 AM~15037213
> *HAHAHA, you funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I do, you got first dibbs, because I may be workin on something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


agh well, I already got mine out for glassing, just trying to find some ideas on putting some vynal inserts in some places, but making it look good


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 10:20 AM~15037134
> *Bought it for $85. :biggrin:
> *


they have anymore? :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 10 2009, 12:30 PM~15037787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hno:


----------



## midwestcoast

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Sep 10 2009, 03:19 PM~15039403
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

whats up


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2009, 02:55 PM~15037461
> *they have anymore? :biggrin:
> *


I'll see.


----------



## littlerascle59

Lookin for a T-top headliner board and no, a regular headliner board cut in half doesn't work.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 8 2009, 05:52 AM~15012066
> *new page :cheesy:
> Filled in some low spots and took the air file to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot it with 4 coats of 2K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayed a black mist in preperation for blocking :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I THOUGH ABOUT DOIN THIS TO MY CAPRICE.. THIS MAKE ME WANNA DO IT TOMORROW.


----------



## ABES1963

WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Sep 10 2009, 05:47 PM~15041120-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 06:49 PM~15041914
> *Lookin for a T-top headliner board and no, a regular headliner board cut in half doesn't work.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get at gbodyparts.com
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by OJ [email protected] 10 2009, 09:17 PM~15043383
> *MAN I THOUGH ABOUT DOIN THIS TO MY CAPRICE.. THIS MAKE ME WANNA DO IT TOMORROW.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm me if you want a few pointers
> <!--QuoteBegin-ABLOWBOY_@Sep 10 2009, 09:18 PM~15043392
> *WHATS UP :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## littlerascle59

Naw, I'm looking for the o.g. foam crappy one. 
Besides that gbodyparts.com ain't sent the damn parts I ordered yet!!! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 09:59 PM~15043852
> *Naw, I'm looking for the o.g. foam crappy one.
> Besides that gbodyparts.com ain't sent the damn parts I ordered yet!!! :angry:
> *


you need pieces of it or just need one in better condition than yours??


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

krart twat. did u get ur box yet? how many was in it? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 10 2009, 10:33 PM~15044269
> *krart twat. did u get ur box yet? how many was in it? :cheesy:
> *


not yet................ and Im already putting my dis together :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2009, 07:42 PM~15044429
> *not yet................ and Im already putting my dis together :angry:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 10 2009, 10:46 PM~15044495
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


:nono: :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2009, 07:57 PM~15044591
> *:nono:  :angry:
> *


dewd im bout2 koff up a lung frum laffn so hard :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

dat may god hav mercy coment almos kild me :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 10 2009, 11:03 PM~15044666
> *dewd im bout2 koff up a lung  frum laffn so hard :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> dat may god hav mercy coment almos kild me  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


Thats what you say when your about to bring the pain :yes: Or maybe its just the antispation from me opening the box :scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2009, 08:08 PM~15044725
> *Thats what you say when your about to bring the pain :yes: Or maybe its just the antispation from me opening the box :scrutinize:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: im stil lafnn ouch it hurts


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 01:28 AM~15044200
> *you need pieces of it or just need one in better condition than yours??
> *


Naw, mine was missing from da gitgo.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 04:49 PM~15041914
> *Lookin for a T-top headliner board and no, a regular headliner board cut in half doesn't work.
> *


KAKALAK, IF U GOT WHAT HE NEEDS, I NEED IT 1ST, BESIDES, IM CLOSER AND CAN SAME DAY PICK UP :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 10 2009, 11:18 PM~15044853-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: im stil lafnn ouch it hurts
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 11:20 PM~15044867
> *Naw, mine was missing from da gitgo.
> *


oh, I had one but my dad got upset cause it was in his way................. broke it in peices to get it in a parts car I had :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 10 2009, 11:56 PM~15045416
> *KAKALAK, IF U GOT WHAT HE NEEDS, I NEED IT 1ST, BESIDES, IM CLOSER AND CAN SAME DAY PICK UP  :biggrin:
> *


Nah.... I need one myself


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2009, 09:58 PM~15045460
> *Nah.... I need one myself
> *


WTF, WHY YOU NEED A 1/2 ONE


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 11 2009, 12:00 AM~15045489
> *WTF, WHY YOU NEED A 1/2 ONE
> *


 I need a whole one. When I get to that point (no ****) :0 Im going to order from ebay, they are like 180 plus 75 s&h :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2009, 10:06 PM~15045612
> * I need a whole one. When I get to that point (no ****) :0 Im going to order from ebay, they are like 180 plus 75 s&h :angry:
> *


GOT DAMN, WOULDNT IT BE CHEAPER JUST TO GO TO AN UPHOLSTERY SHOP AND LET THEM MAKE YOU 1???


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 11 2009, 12:10 AM~15045704
> *GOT DAMN, WOULDNT IT BE CHEAPER JUST TO GO TO AN UPHOLSTERY SHOP AND LET THEM MAKE YOU 1???
> *


I'll look into it


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 10 2009, 10:16 PM~15045807
> *I'll look into it
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

Im still at work pushin an 18 hour day. To bad it wont be ot, cause we had the holiday


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 11 2009, 02:56 AM~15045416
> *KAKALAK, IF U GOT WHAT HE NEEDS, I NEED IT 1ST, BESIDES, IM CLOSER AND CAN SAME DAY PICK UP  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 11 2009, 02:56 AM~15045416
> *KAKALAK, IF U GOT WHAT HE NEEDS, I NEED IT 1ST, BESIDES, IM CLOSER AND CAN SAME DAY PICK UP  :biggrin:
> *


KAKALAK, disregard what he just said.


----------



## buffitout

TTT HOME SKILLET


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Sep 11 2009, 12:50 AM~15046410-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 12:59 AM~15046475
> *KAKALAK, disregard what he just said.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could help you both (no ****) :0 :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-buffitout_@Sep 11 2009, 01:58 AM~15047219
> *TTT HOME SKILLET
> *


:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 8 2009, 07:05 PM~15019610
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 9 2009, 06:38 PM~15031356-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 9 2009, 06:33 PM~15031294
> *
> sory krakr twat. heers me about 2 ship ur bondo spreders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> May God have mercy on my soul if I get that box with one spreader in it. :angry:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 81cutty+Sep 11 2009, 02:42 AM~15047564-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 11 2009, 02:53 AM~15047615
> *May God have mercy on my soul if I get that box with one spreader in it. :angry:
> 
> :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *



you think Im fakin it 
just to be sayin it
G$ is about to feel the rath
When I take my 20 out of his ass


Thats a little taste right thur :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 12:43 AM~15047765
> *you think Im fakin it
> just to be sayin it
> G$ is about to feel the rath
> When I take my 20 out of his ass
> Thats a little taste right thur :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 11 2009, 03:53 AM~15047788
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


laugh it up fun boy
goin to send yah to hell like pasta troy
See im gettin tired of waiting for my spreada, 
as you laugh it up, spendin my chedda





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## littlerascle59

Any pics today, KAKALAK?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 11 2009, 10:09 AM~15048693
> *Any pics today, KAKALAK?
> *


I just put a 22.5 hour shift in and am on my way back to work soooooooo uuummmmmmmmmmmmm .............................NO :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 08:35 AM~15049298
> *I just put a 22.5 hour shift in and am on my way back to work soooooooo uuummmmmmmmmmmmm .............................NO :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 02:35 PM~15049298
> *I just put a 22.5 hour shift in and am on my way back to work soooooooo uuummmmmmmmmmmmm .............................NO :biggrin:
> *


I understand


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 12:06 PM~15049617
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *


not really, I need to pay off my seat guy


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 09:39 AM~15049992
> *not really, I need to pay off my seat guy
> *


Always nice when you get a paycheck and it is gone before it even gets comfortable in your wallet! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

JUST STOPPING BY "THE KAKALAK SHOW" TO SEE THE TOPIC OF DISCUSSION FOR THE DAY. :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 11 2009, 10:12 AM~15050400
> *JUST STOPPING BY "THE KAKALAK SHOW" TO SEE THE TOPIC OF DISCUSSION FOR THE DAY. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 11 2009, 01:12 PM~15050400
> *JUST STOPPING BY "THE KAKALAK SHOW" TO SEE THE TOPIC OF DISCUSSION FOR THE DAY. :cheesy:
> *


Your just in time............... we were discussing on how we can get you to do more work on your car :scrutinize: Your thoughts on this subject?? :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 12:49 PM~15050121
> *Always nice when you get a paycheck and it is gone before it even gets comfortable in your wallet!  :biggrin:
> *


lets see I still need: Carpet, headliner, seatbelts, pay the rest of money owed for my seats and then any little piddly stuff for the interior to wrap it up. S you see my friend, my wallet is geting used to being empty


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 10:19 AM~15050481
> *Your just in time............... we were discussing on how we can get you to do more work on your car :scrutinize: Your thoughts on this subject?? :0  :0
> *


WELL KAKA THESE THINGS TAKE TIME ,IM SURE YOU KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT. ITS MORE LIKE YOUR BECOMING ONE WITH YOUR CAR(NO HOMOS). ALL IN ALL TO GET ME TO DO MORE WORK WOULD REQUIRE AN EXCESIVE AMOUNT OF BEER.NO BEER NO WORK. :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 11 2009, 10:22 AM~15050512-->
> 
> 
> 
> lets see I still need: Carpet, headliner, seatbelts, pay the rest of money owed for my seats and then any little piddly stuff for the interior to wrap it up. S you see my friend, my wallet is geting used to being empty
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya man. Not to mention all the minor details/thing you find out you need as you put the car back together.
> 
> Where you getting the carpet from?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 11 2009, 10:33 AM~15050650
> *WELL KAKA THESE THINGS TAKE TIME ,IM SURE YOU KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT. ITS MORE LIKE YOUR BECOMING ONE WITH YOUR CAR(NO HOMOS). ALL IN ALL TO GET ME TO DO MORE WORK WOULD REQUIRE AN EXCESIVE AMOUNT OF BEER.NO BEER NO WORK. :cheesy:
> *


Good thought process! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 11 2009, 01:33 PM~15050650
> *WELL KAKA THESE THINGS TAKE TIME ,IM SURE YOU KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT. ITS MORE LIKE YOUR BECOMING ONE WITH YOUR CAR(NO HOMOS). ALL IN ALL TO GET ME TO DO MORE WORK WOULD REQUIRE AN EXCESIVE AMOUNT OF BEER.NO BEER NO WORK. :cheesy:
> *


So you have to be bribed to put in work instead of doing it for the love of the lowriding lifestyle? 







We'll be right back with his answer after this commercial break........










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 01:35 PM~15050670
> *I hear ya man. Not to mention all the minor details/thing you find out you need as you put the car back together.
> 
> Where you getting the carpet from?
> Good thought process!  :biggrin:
> *


 Ebay, I seen some on there for 135 and free shipping :cheesy: Headliner is going to run about 260 or so :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 10:44 AM~15050735
> *Ebay, I seen some on there for 135 and free shipping :cheesy:  Headliner is going to run about 260 or so :angry:
> *


Do you know what brand the carpet is? I can give you the site I picked mine up from and a small discount code for them. It is ACC carpet, any color you can think of! :biggrin: 

260 for the headliner? What are you having done to it?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 01:51 PM~15050803
> *Do you know what brand the carpet is? I can give you the site I picked mine up from and a small discount code for them. It is ACC carpet, any color you can think of!  :biggrin:
> 
> 260 for the headliner? What are you having done to it?
> *


Black carpet not sure on the texture yet, I got to get ahold of some samples. The HL is like 170 for a new plastic board, it comes rolled up and then after getting it you got to unroll it and let it sit for a day or 2 till it takes its og shape. But G body parts.com already have a HL built for the sunroof equiped cutty's would save alot of time and risk if It was made specifally for my car. They want 220 + s&h :angry:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 10:42 AM~15050721
> *So you have to be bribed to put in work instead of doing it for the love of the lowriding lifestyle?
> We'll be right back with his answer after this commercial break........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL KAKA I LOVE THE LIFESTYLE BUT IN ORDER TO INSURE QUALITY OVER QUANTITY I MUST CONSUM AT LEAST A 12 PACK IF NOT MORE.  PREFERABLY THIS AMOUNT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 11 2009, 01:57 PM~15050857
> *WELL KAKA I LOVE THE LIFESTYLE BUT IN ORDER TO INSURE QUALITY OVER QUANTITY I MUST CONSUM AT LEAST A 12 PACK IF NOT MORE.  PREFERABLY THIS AMOUNT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you say AA? :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 10:57 AM~15050855
> *Black carpet not sure on the texture yet, I got to get ahold of some samples. The HL is like 170 for a new plastic board, it comes rolled up and then after getting it you got to unroll it and let it sit for a day or 2 till it takes its og shape. But G body parts.com already have a HL built for the sunroof equiped cutty's  would save alot of time and risk if It was made specifally for my car. They want 220 + s&h :angry:
> *


Have you tried either hitting up a yard for the headliner, or just cutting/wrapping yours? That is what I am going to be doing....simple enough. :biggrin: 

Go to stockinteriors.com

That is where I picked up my carpet from. They will send you all the samples you want as well. If you decide to go through them, as I mentioned I have a discount code...not for much, but every little bit helps. And they do the carpet molded to your car specifications.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 10:59 AM~15050880
> *can you say AA? :scrutinize:
> *


THATS IT! THIS INTERVIEW IS OVER! (STORMING OFF) :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 11 2009, 02:07 PM~15050971
> *THATS IT! THIS INTERVIEW IS OVER! (STORMING OFF) :angry:
> *


Okay . I guess its all for today..................... Stay tune to tomorrow as we talk to a Doctor to find out why Males with Green Eyes are more prone to crying then 3 year old females. Thank You all and have a great night (applause, comotion in the crowd) :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 11 2009, 01:59 PM~15050884
> *Have you tried either hitting up a yard for the headliner, or just cutting/wrapping yours? That is what I am going to be doing....simple enough.  :biggrin:
> 
> Go to stockinteriors.com
> 
> That is where I picked up my carpet from. They will send you all the samples you want as well. If you decide to go through them, as I mentioned I have a discount code...not for much, but every little bit helps. And they do the carpet molded to your car specifications.
> *


I'll look into it


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 11:12 AM~15051030
> *I'll look into it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 11:11 AM~15051019
> *Okay . I guess its all for today..................... Stay tune to tomorrow as we talk to a Doctor to find out why Males with Green Eyes are more prone to crying then 3 year old females. Thank You all and have a great night    (applause, comotion in the crowd) :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :angry: BUT WE PULL MORE BITCHES THAN THE AVERAGE BROWN EYED MALE :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 11 2009, 02:41 PM~15051285
> *:0  :angry:  BUT WE PULL MORE BITCHES THAN THE AVERAGE BROWN EYED MALE :cheesy:
> *




Im above average :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 10 2009, 10:50 PM~15046410
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 11 2009, 10:59 AM~15050880-->
> 
> 
> 
> can you say AA? :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes [email protected] 11 2009, 11:07 AM~15050971
> *THATS IT! THIS INTERVIEW IS OVER! (STORMING OFF) :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 11:11 AM~15051019
> *Okay . I guess its all for today..................... Stay tune to tomorrow as we talk to a Doctor to find out why Males with Green Eyes are more prone to crying then 3 year old females. Thank You all and have a great night    (applause, comotion in the crowd) :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 11 2009, 06:57 PM~15054079
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

Date/TimeActivityLocationDetails
*Sep 11, 2009 3:22 PMArrived at FedEx locationORLANDO, FL*
Sep 9, 2009 4:21 AMDeparted FedEx locationCITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
Sep 8, 2009 8:02 PMArrived at FedEx locationCITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
Sep 8, 2009 6:25 PMPicked upCITY OF INDUSTRY, CA
Sep 5, 2009 10:19 AMIn FedEx possessionWEST COVINA, CA




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :h5: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

chu get yo spredr yet? 



oops i meen spreders :around:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 11 2009, 08:16 PM~15054835
> *chu get yo spredr yet?
> oops i meen spreders :around:
> *


it got to my office today but didnt get a chance to get it :scrutinize:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 11 2009, 05:54 PM~15055165
> *it got to my office today but didnt get a chance to get it :scrutinize:
> *


:around: :ugh: :around: :ugh: :around:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 11 2009, 08:58 PM~15055207
> *:around: :ugh: :around: :ugh: :around:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 11 2009, 09:04 PM~15055252
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats alot of torque :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ABES1963




----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 11 2009, 06:04 PM~15055252
> *CHECK THIS OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Damn,...............


----------



## Still Hated

Still Hated, BAYTOWNSLC, KAKALAK
Whiteboy.......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

I'm just wakin up, sup mayne?


----------



## KAKALAK

I got the chromed fender supports today!! cant take pics cause I dont have my camera but Ive already posted a pic :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY+Sep 12 2009, 11:04 AM~15059046-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Still [email protected] 12 2009, 02:08 PM~15060059
> *Still Hated, BAYTOWNSLC, KAKALAK
> Whiteboy.......................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Sep 12 2009, 02:11 PM~15060082
> *I'm just wakin up, sup mayne?
> *


I just woke up too at 1P :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 12 2009, 06:46 PM~15060663
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> I just woke up too at 1P :cheesy:
> *


Yeah, it twas about 12:30somethin here when I escaped from dreamland. Did the iinner fenders arrive ok? I got at least 3 boxes arrivin everyday next week :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 12 2009, 12:13 PM~15060099
> *I got the chromed fender supports today!! cant take pics cause I dont have my camera but Ive already posted a pic :biggrin:
> *


must be nice :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 12 2009, 06:06 PM~15061404
> *Yeah, it twas about 12:30somethin here when I escaped from dreamland. Did the iinner fenders arrive ok? I got at least 3 boxes arrivin everyday next week :cheesy:
> *


yeah they got here good. And :thumbsup: on the deliveries next week. When you going to start a build topic :scrutinize:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 12 2009, 09:45 PM~15061582
> *yeah they got here good. And :thumbsup: on the deliveries next week. When you going to start a build topic :scrutinize:
> *


Soon I hope :happysad:, I keep getting caught up with whether to go ahead and do the Cutlass or the Impalas. Everytime I say I'm gonna go ahead and start on the Cutlass, I catch a glimpse of a nice ass Impala and I start buying parts for it. I could've been started a thread if I hadn't been overseas so much but now I'm out and I'm still gathering parts and a getting my ideas together. I wanna make sure I have absolutely everything here in hand before I start my thread because I'm not patient enough to wait on parts once I do a teardown and buildup :angry: . Oh yeah, I had to buy a house first before I started on a car  .


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 12 2009, 06:42 PM~15061573
> *must be nice  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah and it must be nice to have paint on your ride too :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 12 2009, 07:20 PM~15061741
> *Soon I hope :happysad:, I keep getting caught up with whether to go ahead and do the Cutlass or the Impalas. Everytime I say I'm gonna go ahead and start on the Cutlass, I catch a glimpse of a nice ass Impala and I start buying parts for it. I could've been started a thread if I hadn't been overseas so much but now I'm out and I'm still gathering parts and a getting my ideas together. I wanna make sure I have absolutely everything here in hand before I start my thread because I'm not patient enough to wait on parts once I do a teardown and buildup :angry: . Oh yeah, I had to buy a house first before I started on a car   .
> *


I hear yah  :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

I just gotta noticed a old e-mail and its from gbodyparts.com and my order should be here on the 15th. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well its been a year and a half and my trim is finally polished :uh: 
I got to pick it up Monday only being short by one peice that got lost :uh: I guess it could of been worse.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 12:49 AM~15062492
> *Well its been a year and a half and my trim is finally polished :uh:
> I got to pick it up Monday only being short by one peice that got lost :uh: I guess it could of been worse.
> *


What all did you get polished & who did you get to polish your trim (no ****)?
I'm pretty good at it(no ****), at my old job I had to polish alotta stainless steel parts, but I might be too lazy to do it myself.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 12 2009, 10:20 PM~15062720
> *What all did you get polished & who did you get to polish your trim (no ****)?
> I'm pretty good at it(no ****), at my old job I had to polish alotta stainless steel parts, but I might be too lazy to do it myself.
> *


Got Exotic Chrome to polish them, got all of the trim done, minus the back window trim and the rocker panels cause I dont have them on my car. I still need the hood trim, but I havent gone to the bone yards to grab one


----------



## Still Hated

What it do.................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 02:32 AM~15063237
> *Got Exotic Chrome to polish them, got all of the trim done, minus the back window trim and the rocker panels cause I dont have them on my car. I still need the hood trim, but I havent gone to the bone yards to grab one
> *


What did that hit fo?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 13 2009, 12:40 AM~15063739
> *What did that hit fo?
> *


360 Also got my switch plate chromed that matches my backing plate in my avi, a y block and a oil cooler polished. Pics hopefully monday  






Whats up Still Hated :wave:


----------



## 67juiced

Good am


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 13 2009, 09:31 AM~15065226
> *Good am
> *


Whats up MR RO :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 13 2009, 07:31 AM~15065226
> *Good am
> *


you guys are up bright and early.... I'm sitting here sippin on a cup of coffee and looking for ideas and goodies....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 13 2009, 10:59 AM~15065464
> *you guys are up bright and early.... I'm sitting here sippin on a cup of coffee and looking for ideas and goodies....
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 12 2009, 05:35 PM~15061810
> *yeah and it must be nice to have paint on your ride too :uh:
> *


it is :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 04:30 AM~15065071
> *360 Also got my switch plate chromed that matches my backing plate in my avi, a y block and a oil cooler polished. Pics hopefully monday
> Whats up Still Hated :wave:
> *


Damn.....that sounds pretty good to me.....


----------



## KAKALAK

Well strike the 360...... he didnt chrome the switch plate and polish the oil cooler as good as I would of wanted, so it stands at 320. Pics of the pieces polished and the fender support, didnt feel like unwrapping everything so this is all their is. 






























Setting up with the painter to clear coat the fender supports hopefully this week


----------



## littlerascle59

:thumbsup:
Well, for my Cutlass... I don't think I'm gonna go chrome crazy but my 64 is gonna be wicked. My 63 is gonna be as close to stock as possible because it came with alotta factory options.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 13 2009, 04:09 PM~15067288
> *:thumbsup:
> Well, for my Cutlass... I don't think I'm gonna go chrome crazy but my 64 is gonna be wicked. My 63 is gonna be as close to stock as possible because it came with alotta factory options.
> *


Everybody likes chrome so I dont think you can over do it.


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 07:11 PM~15067305
> *Everybody likes chrome so I dont think you can over do it.
> *


Yeah but my pockets can


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 13 2009, 04:17 PM~15067335
> *Yeah but my pockets can
> *


oh yeah I know about that


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 01:04 PM~15067253
> *Well strike the 360...... he didnt chrome the switch plate and polish the oil cooler as good as I would of wanted, so it stands at 320. Pics of the pieces polished and the fender support, didnt feel like unwrapping everything so this is all their is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting up with the painter to clear coat the fender supports hopefully this week
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
yeah boie........................................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 13 2009, 04:37 PM~15067436
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> yeah boie........................................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:h5: :h5: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

who is doin all your chrome?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Sep 13 2009, 07:20 PM~15068418
> *who is doin all your chrome?
> *


Big Rich with LA Majestics, did a good amount. The rest of it I have just been catching deals on Layitlow. I.e, gas tank, radiator and fender supports, dust shields, hood latch and a couple other pieces. My A arms will prolly go to Exotic Chrome here in town but I got to see what Big rich will tax me. 

Oh Yeah cant forget about Jas PureXTC he did my backing plates after he made them. 

Lavish Logos did the batt holddowns


----------



## KAKALAK

Here is all the chrome I have gotten so far I got some little pieces sent out right now, just waiting on them. I still have to get the rear arms and eventually a rear end. But thats still a year or 2 down the road. Not to mention the rest of the front suspension parts.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

lovin all the chrome. i godda get started on all my chrome


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Sep 14 2009, 08:52 AM~15074056
> *lovin all the chrome. i godda get started on all my chrome
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 08:38 PM~15070780
> *Here is all the chrome I have gotten so far I got some little pieces sent out right now, just waiting on them. I still have to get the rear arms and eventually a rear end. But thats still a year or 2 down the road. Not to mention the rest of the front suspension parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REPOST!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 14 2009, 03:20 PM~15076937
> *REPOST!!
> *


Dont be mad their little buddy  I flaunt it cause I got it


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2009, 12:43 PM~15077198
> *Dont be mad their little buddy   I flaunt it cause I got it
> *


ALMOST 400 PAGES OF "IT".


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 14 2009, 03:49 PM~15077256
> *ALMOST 400 PAGES OF "IT".
> *


:yes:


> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 14 2009, 04:50 PM~15077779
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2009, 01:58 PM~15077884
> *:yes:J/K
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

Sup mayne


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 14 2009, 06:13 PM~15078563
> *Sup mayne
> *


Wussup big dawg, What did you order from Gbodyparts.com :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 14 2009, 06:13 PM~15078563
> *Sup mayne
> *


Wow you have about 1400 posts :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Slow down buddy.... your going to pass me :uh: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Groc006

What it do Homie..........


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 14 2009, 09:49 PM~15081056
> *What it do Homie..........
> *


agh nothing but ........ waiting on pics on your build up (no ****) :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 15 2009, 08:07 AM~15085394
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 15 2009, 06:35 AM~15085451
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 67juiced

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Sep 15 2009, 01:47 PM~15087653-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-67juiced_@Sep 15 2009, 01:59 PM~15087768
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 15 2009, 12:08 PM~15087850
> *:0
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 15 2009, 02:13 PM~15087890
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :wave: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2009, 04:34 PM~15079402
> *Wussup big dawg, What did you order from Gbodyparts.com :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: G~shittymuffintits has a website now? gae


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 14 2009, 10:34 PM~15079402-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wussup big dawg, What did you order from Gbodyparts.com :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tracking number said they were supposed to be here today and they're not!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Sep 14 2009, 10:36 PM~15079420
> *Wow you have about 1400 posts :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: Slow down buddy.... your going to pass me :uh:  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


:nono: 
No post whoring here.....  My 2001 LIL account got suspended while I was away at bootcamp. Even with the few months headstart, I still doubt that I'd be anywhere near 1500 post. :biggrin:
I mostly browse around.....


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 14 2009, 11:49 AM~15077256
> *ALMOST 400 PAGES OF "IT".
> *


hahahahahha


----------



## littlerascle59

Oh yeah, 10 of those clips cost me $44, plus $16 in shipping cost for something that wieghs 1 pound :uh:. That sumbish, be tryna empty my pockets. I've bought from him before and the small shit is still costly. Oh well, you gotta pay to play.
Lemme know if you got a driver's side front fender maker light?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

HEY KAKA, YOU WOULDNT BY ANY CHANCE HAVE AN EXTRA PASSENGER CHROME PIECE THAT GOES ON THE LOWER FENDER WOULD YOU?????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 15 2009, 03:24 PM~15088461
> *Oh yeah, 10 of those clips cost me $44, plus $16 in shipping cost for something that wieghs 1 pound :uh:. That sumbish, be tryna empty my pockets. I've bought from him before and the small shit is still costly. Oh well, you gotta pay to play.
> Lemme know if you got a driver's side front fender maker light?
> *


I will have to go gbodyparts.com when its time for my corner lights, just not on the priority list right now


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 15 2009, 04:06 PM~15088801
> *HEY KAKA, YOU WOULDNT BY ANY CHANCE HAVE AN EXTRA PASSENGER CHROME PIECE THAT GOES ON THE LOWER FENDER WOULD YOU?????
> *


no siiiiir, sorry bro. If I see one I'll forward the link to you


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 15 2009, 02:34 PM~15088996
> *no siiiiir, sorry bro. If I see one I'll forward the link to you
> *


THANKS


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## Groc006

Wont be long now for Page 400 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 15 2009, 08:53 PM~15091407
> *Wont be long now for Page 400 :biggrin:
> *


and the car still aint done  


On a lighter note just got done putting some work in the trunk. When I get off tomm. I will put a couple coats of 2K on it and get it ready for blocking again


----------



## littlerascle59

Damn , that bitch sent my shit to the wrong address.


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 08:38 PM~15070780
> *Here is all the chrome I have gotten so far I got some little pieces sent out right now, just waiting on them. I still have to get the rear arms and eventually a rear end. But thats still a year or 2 down the road. Not to mention the rest of the front suspension parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 ay guey looking good brotha.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Sep 16 2009, 07:21 AM~15095949
> *:0  :0 ay guey  looking good brotha.
> *


:happysad: thanks bro, Trying to do it......... "*S* Big"

 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 15 2009, 11:49 PM~15093599
> *Damn , that bitch sent my shit to the wrong address.
> *


Yeah I seen that, Damn ups came by my house bout 7:30p and dropped it off. Thanks Rascal :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp

bump to get it closer to 400


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Sep 16 2009, 10:35 AM~15096571
> *bump to get it closer to 400
> *


agh thanks :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 16 2009, 11:39 AM~15096110
> *Yeah I seen that, Damn ups came by my house bout 7:30p and dropped it off. Thanks Rascal :wave: :biggrin:
> *


Just send me all your chrome then we'll call it even :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 16 2009, 12:12 PM~15097245
> *Just send me all your chrome then we'll call it even :nicoderm:
> *


:nono: I considered that a freebee


----------



## Classic Customs

seven years later? 





:biggrin: slow down. no use in getting in a hurry


----------



## KAKALAK

^^^^^^^^^^^^ :uh: :uh: :uh: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^





:biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

Hate to be nosey but.....................
































I thought I heard talk of chrome in here :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 16 2009, 02:46 PM~15098830
> *Hate to be nosey but.....................
> I thought I heard talk of chrome in here :biggrin:
> *


a little chrome and a side of empty pockets


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 16 2009, 03:33 PM~15099178
> *a little chrome and a side of empty pockets
> *


All the good stuff has nasty side effects................Atleast its not explosive diarrhea :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 PM~15099196
> *All the good stuff has nasty side effects................Atleast its not explosive diarrhea :biggrin:
> *


you do have a point my friend :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2009, 09:38 PM~15070780
> *Here is all the chrome I have gotten so far I got some little pieces sent out right now, just waiting on them. I still have to get the rear arms and eventually a rear end. But thats still a year or 2 down the road. Not to mention the rest of the front suspension parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking real good there homie :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks bro


----------



## littlerascle59

Got'em :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

oh gawd. doin it and doin it and doin it wild!


----------



## littlerascle59

:ugh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

*400!!!*
WHERE YOU BEEN TODAY YOUR SHIT AINT NEVER ON PAGE 2!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 16 2009, 08:45 PM~15101910
> *oh gawd. doin it and doin it and doin it wild!
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 17 2009, 01:50 PM~15108191
> *400!!!
> WHERE YOU BEEN TODAY YOUR SHIT AINT NEVER ON PAGE 2!! :biggrin:
> *


Meetings all day


----------



## KAKALAK

Finished sanding the glaze, reprimed, and guide coated for Blocking #2  











Just got my a arms back from the welder, will grind later this week or this weekend. Trying to get them ready for chrome :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

sweet


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2009, 03:57 PM~15109176
> *sweet
> *


thanks bro! :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 17 2009, 12:56 PM~15108658
> *Finished sanding the glaze, reprimed, and guide coated for Blocking #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my a arms back from the welder, will grind later this week or this weekend. Trying to get them ready for chrome :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: and must be nice fucker :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

400 pages............. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 17 2009, 09:01 PM~15111815
> *:thumbsup: and must be nice fucker  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 17 2009, 09:38 PM~15112150
> *400 pages............. :thumbsup:
> *


car not done.............:thumbsdown:


----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Sep 17 2009, 10:11 PM~15112464
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 17 2009, 07:54 PM~15112293
> *car not done.............:thumbsdown:
> *


sad but tru lol, but dont sweat it man, itll get there sooner or later


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 17 2009, 11:41 PM~15113585
> *sad but tru lol, but dont sweat it man, itll get there sooner or later
> *


Oh Im not sweatin it................... Your going to be sweatin in June 2010 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 17 2009, 09:58 PM~15113866
> *Oh Im not sweatin it................... Your going to be sweatin  in June 2010 :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats where you are worng my frined, i might be also putting a/c back in this car if i ever find all the got damn pieces i need for the top and yes i need the DRIVER SIDE ROCKER CHROME PIece THANKS


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 17 2009, 03:43 PM~15109557
> *thanks bro! :happysad:
> *


I need all your chrome.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 12:42 AM~15114635
> *I need all your chrome.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 18 2009, 12:05 AM~15113991
> *thats where you are worng my frined, i might be also putting a/c back in this car if i ever find all the got damn pieces i need for the top and yes i need the DRIVER SIDE ROCKER CHROME PIece THANKS
> *


:nono: I wasnt talkin about temprature  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Let's be honest, we know your never going to get around to finishing the cutty....so what chrome you want to part with? :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 17 2009, 11:56 AM~15108658
> *Finished sanding the glaze, reprimed, and guide coated for Blocking #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my a arms back from the welder, will grind later this week or this weekend. Trying to get them ready for chrome :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the trunk. those arms look like trash though :0 


your really going to hate that the front hits now that there plated there.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 18 2009, 08:47 AM~15116522
> *Let's be honest, we know your never going to get around to finishing the cutty....so what chrome you want to part with?  :biggrin:
> *


slowly but surely daddy, it will be done (no ****) :cheesy: 



*Oh and you need to lay off your wifes pain killers* :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2009, 06:13 AM~15116621
> *slowly but surely daddy, it will be done (no ****) :cheesy:
> Oh and you need to lay off your wifes pain killers :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Had to try! :biggrin: 

You seem to have all the small parts I wanted to get chromed done, so if you just give me that stuff I will be set! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 18 2009, 09:39 AM~15116779
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Had to try!  :biggrin:
> 
> You seem to have all the small parts I wanted to get chromed done, so if you just give me that stuff I will be set!  :biggrin:
> *


I wil be having some brackets going up for sale for a cutty, since I bought these fender supports they came with the brackets chromed already,


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

TTT


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2009, 06:50 AM~15116834
> *I wil be having some brackets going up for sale for a cutty, since I bought these fender supports they came with the brackets chromed already,
> *


Baller!The brackets work for a regal?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 18 2009, 11:21 AM~15117463
> *Baller!The brackets work for a regal?
> *


I dont think so they are the header panel outside brackets that bolt from the header to the radiator support then to the fender supports


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2009, 08:52 AM~15117724
> *I dont think so they are the header panel outside brackets that bolt from the header to the radiator support then to the fender supports
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 18 2009, 12:15 PM~15117941
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


I seen you in the for sale thread :cheesy: 


I was looking for chrome with no luck


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2009, 12:30 PM~15118103
> *I seen you in the for sale thread :cheesy:
> I was looking for chrome with no luck
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2009, 09:30 AM~15118103
> *I seen you in the for sale thread :cheesy:
> I was looking for chrome with no luck
> *


Yeah there is a couple things I would still like to get chromed, but right now I am working on small details. I always think the small details are what makes a car, and I can always go back and chrome things along the way since we only have like 2 weeks of actual summer here in MN anyways! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 18 2009, 09:13 AM~15116619
> *love the trunk. those arms look like trash though  :0
> your really going to hate that the front hits now that there plated there.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 18 2009, 01:14 PM~15118495
> *Yeah there is a couple things I would still like to get chromed, but right now I am working on small details. I always think the small details are what makes a car, and I can always go back and chrome things along the way since we only have like 2 weeks of actual summer here in MN anyways!  :biggrin:
> *


I was thinkin that too, but when I started taking the car apart to do certain things I was like " I might as well do it now" you know instead of doing it later after the car is put back together. 

I might have one of the "M" homies come over and wrap the frame :0 Got a killer price :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2009, 10:30 AM~15118620
> *I was thinkin that too, but when I started taking the car apart to do certain things I was like " I might as well do it now</span>" you know instead of doing it later after the car is put back together.
> 
> I might have one of the "<span style=\'color:blue\'>M" homies come over and wrap the frame :0  Got a killer price :biggrin:
> *


Story of my build. I want it realiable...so as I tear it down I find myself saying that WAY too often!  

Definitely would have been nice to get the frame wrapped....but I am very pleased with how it turned out now.


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes: :yes: :yes: its going to look good :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2009, 12:38 PM~15119584
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: its going to look good :biggrin:
> *


Likewise. You almost ready for paint on that beast yet then or what?


----------



## littlerascle59

Oooooooo, nice and brand spankin new, ooooooooooooooo...............


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 18 2009, 03:54 PM~15119695
> *Likewise. You almost ready for paint on that beast yet then or what?
> *


Well I started listing stuff but it was too much............. whats ready is the driver and pass. fenders, the roof and the dr. door. Everything else needs to be blocked and last but not least there is the dent on the hood. After everything is done it will need to be wetsanded with 400


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2009, 05:16 AM~15116322
> *:nono: I wasnt talkin about temprature    :biggrin:
> *


i know, but i have nno worries :0  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 19 2009, 10:40 AM~15125758
> *i know, but i have nno worries  :0    :biggrin:
> *


thats it be a tough guy


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 18 2009, 10:30 AM~15118620
> *I was thinkin that too, but when I started taking the car apart to do certain things I was like " I might as well do it now" you know instead of doing it later after the car is put back together.
> 
> I might have one of the "M" homies come over and wrap the frame :0  Got a killer price :biggrin:
> *


You dont say............................. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 20 2009, 08:27 AM~15131496
> *You dont say............................. :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 20 2009, 05:47 AM~15131528
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 20 2009, 03:08 PM~15133143
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


:x2: :x3: :4: :x5: :x6: :x7: :x8: :x9: :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced

Did I hear frame wrap??????????? All the good stuff happens in this thread :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Sep 20 2009, 04:10 PM~15133497-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hear frame wrap??????????? All the good stuff happens in this thread :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yessir :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Sep 20 2009, 06:11 PM~15134050
> *
> *


----------



## littlerascle59

Sup mayne?


----------



## Classic Customs

:420:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Sep 20 2009, 08:07 PM~15134754-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup mayne?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> agh nothing just went grocery shopping, no work last weekend or this weekend due to family being sick
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Sep 20 2009, 08:20 PM~15134864
> *:420:
> *


:420: pass that sheit :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: how come jewballs zero doesnt come on here and fuck it up anymore? too mad about getting hurt all the time?


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 18 2009, 01:40 PM~15120029
> *Oooooooo, nice and brand spankin new, ooooooooooooooo...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I WANT SOME :0


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 20 2009, 11:42 PM~15135024
> *agh nothing just went grocery shopping, no work last weekend or this weekend due to family being sick
> 
> :420: pass that sheit :cheesy:
> *


Hopefully no pig flu.


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James+Sep 20 2009, 08:50 PM~15135084-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: how come jewballs zero doesnt come on here and fuck it up anymore? too mad about getting hurt all the time?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you know.............. when you cant beat some on in something, you just try to join the fan club so your on the winning team :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes [email protected] 20 2009, 09:01 PM~15135162
> *DAMN I WANT SOME :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Sep 20 2009, 09:01 PM~15135164
> *Hopefully no pig flu.
> *


no subtract the pig, just cant get rid of this damn thing, I think its cause the oldest is in school :angry:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 20 2009, 06:09 PM~15135259
> *Well you know.............. when you cant beat some on in something, you just try to join the fan club so your on the winning team :biggrin:
> :0
> no subtract the pig, just cant get rid of this damn thing, I think its cause the oldest is in school :angry:
> *


 :uh: shit i dont even see him cheerleading anything...hes a ghost like mayhem nowadays


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 20 2009, 09:10 PM~15135276
> *:uh: shit i dont even see him cheerleading anything...hes a ghost like mayhem nowadays
> *


I think hes turned a new leaf :cheesy: Being a prez of a car club and all........ you have act your age and be respectful to people :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 19 2009, 02:43 PM~15127393
> *thats it be a tough guy
> *


WITH ME, THERE IS NO NEED TO HATE AND DEF. NO NEED TO WORRY :nono: :nono:  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 21 2009, 12:27 AM~15137458
> *WITH ME, THERE IS NO NEED TO HATE AND DEF. NO NEED TO WORRY :nono: :nono:    :biggrin:
> *


I didnt say hate.................. just worried :biggrin: :biggrin:  joking homie :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms

:wave:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 20 2009, 07:03 PM~15135740
> *I think hes turned a new leaf :cheesy: Being a prez of a car club and all........ you have act your age and be respectful to people :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: wahah


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms+Sep 21 2009, 10:59 AM~15139835-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Infamous James_@Sep 21 2009, 11:23 AM~15139987
> *:uh: wahah
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 20 2009, 09:03 PM~15135194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0


----------



## 79 cutty

Holy hell.....how did your thread end up on page two? I figured you just stayed up all night every night bumping it so it was always at the top? :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup *** Fucker? :wave:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast




----------



## mrchavez

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Sep 22 2009, 08:13 AM~15150499-->
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell.....how did your thread end up on page two? I figured you just stayed up all night every night bumping it so it was always at the top?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I decided to give my thread a rest today and bump everybody elses...... 1st time for everything I guess :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 08:57 AM~15150649
> *Sup *** Fucker? :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Coast 2 [email protected] 22 2009, 11:44 AM~15151567
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 01:19 PM~15152293
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 22 2009, 01:50 PM~15152561
> *
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 22 2009, 12:02 PM~15153206
> *I decided to give my thread a rest today and bump everybody elses...... 1st time for everything I guess :cheesy:
> *


Apparently! :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 21 2009, 03:41 AM~15139007
> *I didnt say hate.................. just worried :biggrin:  :biggrin:    joking homie :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i see, well let me refraise myself, :cough: :cough: NOTHING i sjould be WORRIED about :biggrin: 







any new progress??? 

goin prolly thursday to drop off my ride to get the top in a teal color, thhinkin of goin with teal or a very light blue with the gutts as well :dunno:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

hey fool, did i just read on coast 2 coast thread that you got a guy to do seats for cheap?????????????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 22 2009, 03:25 PM~15153366
> *hey fool, did i just read on coast 2 coast thread that you got a guy to do seats for cheap?????????????
> *


yessir, 200 for the back, if the front is as bench 200 if its buckets than 200 a bucket, that includes your basic material.


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 22 2009, 03:15 PM~15154540
> *yessir, 200 for the back, if the front is as bench 200 if its buckets than 200 a bucket, that includes your basic material.
> *


whats basic material??????


----------



## Classic Customs

you coming to obsession fest bro


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Sep 22 2009, 05:55 PM~15154884-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats basic material??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know vynal cloth........ and so but not leather, high dollar synthetics, animal skins
> 
> I can ask him though and see if he'll give you a better price, just tell me what you have for seats
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Sep 22 2009, 07:17 PM~15155781
> *you coming to obsession fest bro
> *


most likely not, I need to save all money for the car bro. Trying to get the frame wrapped and the car painted in March 2010


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 22 2009, 06:11 PM~15156339
> *I dont know vynal cloth........ and so but not leather, high dollar synthetics, animal skins
> 
> I can ask him though and see if he'll give you a better price, just tell me what you have for seats
> most likely not, I need to save all money for the car bro. Trying to get the frame wrapped and the car painted in March 2010
> *


back seat and i think its buckets in front but look like a bench, it gots the center arm rest and shit, but i was kinda wanting to go to the junk yard and find me a couple buckets, i dunno yet............. oh and vynal but i kinda wanna keep the pillow tops on em you know


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Sep 22 2009, 09:15 PM~15157009
> *back seat and i think its buckets in front but look like a bench, it gots the center arm rest and shit, but i was kinda wanting to go to the junk yard and find me a couple buckets, i dunno yet............. oh and vynal but i kinda wanna keep the pillow tops on em you know
> *


for sure, just let me know I try and get a better estimate on price for you. Prolly wont be till thursday or friday


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 23 2009, 03:41 AM~15161331
> *ttt
> *


for progress? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 23 2009, 08:11 AM~15161433
> *for progress?  :biggrin:
> *


well Im making money for ATC :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 23 2009, 05:42 AM~15161508
> *well Im making money for ATC :cheesy:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 22 2009, 05:11 PM~15156339
> *I dont know vynal cloth........ and so but not leather, high dollar synthetics, animal skins
> 
> I can ask him though and see if he'll give you a better price, just tell me what you have for seats
> most likely not, I need to save all money for the car bro. Trying to get the frame wrapped and the car painted in March 2010
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Sep 23 2009, 08:59 AM~15161564-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Sep 23 2009, 10:26 AM~15162075
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Classic Customs




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Sep 23 2009, 02:22 PM~15164010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 79 cutty

Page 2 again? Damn you're slipping!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 24 2009, 08:29 AM~15171848
> *Page 2 again? Damn you're slipping!
> *


been busy at work, I had my 40 hours by wed at 3:30pm :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2009, 07:09 AM~15172302
> *been busy at work, I had my 40 hours by wed at 3:30pm :biggrin:
> *


Baller...now get to work!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 24 2009, 11:11 AM~15172683
> *Baller...now get to work!
> *


Im at work :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2009, 08:25 AM~15172790
> *Im at work :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


LIL isn't work.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 24 2009, 11:48 AM~15173014
> *LIL isn't work.
> *


it is if Im sitting at work while on lil  :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2009, 09:51 AM~15173664
> *it is if Im sitting at work while on lil   :cheesy:
> *


Good call. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

sorry to waste your time payaso, no work on the ride for 2 weeks


----------



## PAYASO'S49

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: PAYASO'S49, KAKALAK
:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2009, 09:52 AM~15173677
> *sorry to waste your time payaso, no work on the ride for 2 weeks
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 24 2009, 12:56 PM~15173728
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

sup kaka


----------



## KAKALAK

my chromed parts count :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 24 2009, 02:03 PM~15176582
> *my chromed parts count :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: :wave:
> *


:no:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 24 2009, 06:15 PM~15176705
> *:yes:
> *


:yes:  besides its an inside joke (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 25 2009, 02:29 AM~15181551
> *:uh:
> *


welcome back their buddy :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## regalman806




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 25 2009, 04:04 AM~15182143
> *welcome back their buddy :wave: :wave:
> *


ello krakr snatch :wave: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 26 2009, 12:17 AM~15189581
> *ello krakr snatch :wave: :h5:
> *


:wave: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 26 2009, 09:27 AM~15191656
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Still Hated

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Sep 26 2009, 11:25 AM~15192036
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *











Yo Still Hated......... your a good frame wrapper and all, and Im going to let you finish....................... But Black Magic was the best frame wrapper of all time :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 26 2009, 05:51 PM~15193848-->
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-81cutty_@Sep 26 2009, 07:50 PM~15194415
> *ttt
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

Hmmmmmmmmm...........


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 26 2009, 09:05 PM~15194823
> *Hmmmmmmmmm...........
> *


oh sorry :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2009, 12:54 AM~15195059
> *oh sorry :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 













































































































































:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:around:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 02:09 AM~15196961
> *:around:
> *


:around:


----------



## KAKALAK

Finished the 2nd blocking of the trunk hump and re 2K'd it....... its so close now I'll just get it while its on the car. Got to pick up some seam sealer today and get it sealed so that I can 2K the underside before putting it back on the car


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 06:27 PM~15200150
> *:uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:tongue:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 06:58 PM~15200317
> *:tongue:
> *


I know where you can stick that tongue.................... up Mayhems butt :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2009, 04:00 PM~15200333
> *I know where i can stick my dong.................... up Mayhems butt :biggrin:
> *


:burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 07:02 PM~15200343
> *:mybuttburns:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2009, 04:04 PM~15200355
> *mybuttburns kuz gmonkey tosd mah salad :ugh:
> *


:barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 27 2009, 07:08 PM~15200377
> *:barf:
> *


I wouldnt of admitted that :ugh: But I guess you want to advertise for free :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

degreased the seam, and applied the seam sealer 




















Started sanding the underside with 180. Hope to finish it this week and have it 2K'd. And as a bonus................ have it back on the car :cheesy:


----------



## CADILLAC D

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2009, 02:02 PM~15199230
> *Finished the 2nd blocking of the trunk hump and re 2K'd it....... its so close now I'll just get it while its on the car. Got to pick up some seam sealer today and get it sealed so that I can 2K the underside before putting it back on the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS REAL GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 27 2007, 12:54 PM~7786272
> *Well this is my build up of my 86 Cutlass Supreme. I named it "A Todo Costo" translated to english "At All Cost". Ive had this car for going on 5 years and its still not finished. :uh: I was single when I got the car but got married shortly after which you know your outlook changes slightly. I've moved 7 times since owning the car, Got married, had 3 kids, and not to mention all the problems that come with those. I am going to get this car done one way or another. So thats why i named it what I did.
> *



 I know what you mean homie.....Good luck


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D+Sep 27 2009, 11:09 PM~15202204-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS REAL GOOD  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-duceoutdaroof_@Sep 27 2009, 11:11 PM~15202217
> *  I know what you mean homie.....Good luck
> *


:yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## MAAANDO

Whats the deal my cracka? :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2009, 05:15 PM~15200818
> *degreased the seam, and applied the seam sealer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started sanding the underside with 180. Hope to finish it this week and have it 2K'd. And as a bonus................ have it back on the car :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2009, 01:02 PM~15199230
> *Finished the 2nd blocking of the trunk hump and re 2K'd it....... its so close now I'll just get it while its on the car. Got to pick up some seam sealer today and get it sealed so that I can 2K the underside before putting it back on the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good can't wait to see it on the car.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Sep 28 2009, 08:27 AM~15205140-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the deal my cracka? :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 28 2009, 09:33 AM~15205343
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro its gettin there
> <!--QuoteBegin-crucialjp_@Sep 28 2009, 10:06 AM~15205534
> *Looks good can't wait to see it on the car.
> *


me too :yes:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

YO KAKALAK IM HAPPY FOR YOU, AND IMMA LET YOU FINISH, BUT MAYHEM GOT THE MOST POST IN PROJECT BUILD OF ALL TIME!! 








:0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 28 2009, 12:37 PM~15206699
> *YO KAKALAK IM HAPPY FOR YOU, AND IMMA LET YOU FINISH, BUT MAYHEM GOT THE MOST POST IN PROJECT BUILD OF ALL TIME!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Yo Greeneyes......... Your wrong but Im happy for you and Im gonna to let you finish........................ But Dave has the most posts of all time :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 28 2009, 11:12 AM~15207709
> *Hey Yo Greeneyes......... Your wrong but Im happy for you and Im gonna to let you finish........................ But Dave has the most posts of all time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WHO'S DAVE?*


----------



## KAKALAK

hes in project rides and hes a number 1 poster :cheesy: 


Member List
Name Level Group Joined Posts Email Photo 
*LuxuriouSMontreaL Members Feb 2004 111,201* 
DJLATIN Members Jul 2003 84,929 
MAYHEM Members Mar 2004 72,070 
Perro Members Aug 2002 70,958 
Keepit-real Members Jun 2002 63,050 
Mr Impala Moderator Apr 2002 56,031 
lolow Members Jan 2003 50,269 
Big Rich Moderator Nov 2001 49,524 
the_cat Members Dec 2002 48,133 
1 LO 64 Members Sep 2003 45,408


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 29 2009, 12:20 PM~15217482
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 29 2009, 08:46 AM~15217219
> *hes in project rides and hes a number 1 poster :cheesy:
> Member List
> Name Level Group Joined Posts Email Photo
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  Members Feb 2004 111,201
> DJLATIN  Members Jul 2003 84,929
> MAYHEM  Members Mar 2004 72,070
> Perro  Members Aug 2002 70,958
> Keepit-real  Members Jun 2002 63,050
> Mr Impala  Moderator Apr 2002 56,031
> lolow  Members Jan 2003 50,269
> Big Rich  Moderator Nov 2001 49,524
> the_cat  Members Dec 2002 48,133
> 1 LO 64  Members Sep 2003 45,408
> *


DAMN! WHERE YOU GET THAT INFO? :scrutinize:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 29 2009, 08:46 AM~15217219
> *hes in project rides and hes a number 1 poster :cheesy:
> Member List
> Name Level Group Joined Posts Email Photo
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  Members Feb 2004 111,201
> DJLATIN  Members Jul 2003 84,929
> MAYHEM  Members Mar 2004 72,070
> Perro  Members Aug 2002 70,958
> Keepit-real  Members Jun 2002 63,050
> Mr Impala  Moderator Apr 2002 56,031
> lolow  Members Jan 2003 50,269
> Big Rich  Moderator Nov 2001 49,524
> the_cat  Members Dec 2002 48,133
> 1 LO 64  Members Sep 2003 45,408
> *


And with the amount of posting in this thread by you....you would think the ride would be done! 

KAKALAK 3444 
DUVAL 579 
NY-BOSSMAN 369 
79 cutty 327 
ELMAÑOSO863 276 
MAAANDO 259 

:biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof

Damn you put my build to shame !! :biggrin: 
Its gonna come out clean ...I'll come back another 400 pages ..LOL :biggrin: 






J/k


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 29 2009, 01:45 PM~15218168
> *And with the amount of posting in this thread by you....you would think the ride would be done!
> 
> KAKALAK 3444
> DUVAL 579
> NY-BOSSMAN 369
> 79 cutty 327
> ELMAÑOSO863 276
> MAAANDO 259
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: Ive been too busy on here :yessad: But Im starting to cut back on lil for awhile............. rehab :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Sep 29 2009, 12:35 PM~15217594
> *DAMN! WHERE YOU GET THAT INFO? :scrutinize:
> *


on the main lil page, down near the bottom :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 29 2009, 02:46 PM~15217219
> *hes in project rides and hes a number 1 poster :cheesy:
> Member List
> Name Level Group Joined Posts Email Photo
> LuxuriouSMontreaL  Members Feb 2004 111,201
> DJLATIN  Members Jul 2003 84,929
> MAYHEM  Members Mar 2004 72,070
> Perro  Members Aug 2002 70,958
> Keepit-real  Members Jun 2002 63,050
> Mr Impala  Moderator Apr 2002 56,031
> lolow  Members Jan 2003 50,269
> Big Rich  Moderator Nov 2001 49,524
> the_cat  Members Dec 2002 48,133
> 1 LO 64  Members Sep 2003 45,408
> *











But if Booyaa63 was still here, he'd have all of ya'll beat. Before my first LIL account got suspened in '01, Booyaa63 had close to 100,000 post in '01.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 29 2009, 10:28 PM~15223334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if Booyaa63 was still here, he'd have all of ya'll beat. Before my first LIL account got suspened in '01, Booyaa63 had close to 100,000 post in '01.
> *


shoulda woulda coulda but aint :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

Whats up bro? I cant even find my build topic  

Trunk is looking good


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 30 2009, 04:21 AM~15226117
> *Whats up bro? I cant even find my build topic
> 
> Trunk is looking good
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=436428&st=880


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 29 2009, 02:48 PM~15220302
> *:yessad: Ive been too busy on here :yessad: But Im starting to cut back on lil for awhile............. rehab :yes:
> *


I will believe it when I see it! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Sep 30 2009, 07:21 AM~15226117-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up bro? I cant even find my build topic
> 
> Trunk is looking good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Classic [email protected] 30 2009, 07:26 AM~15226122
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=436428&st=880
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: Its El Capatain :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Sep 30 2009, 08:19 AM~15226242
> *I will believe it when I see it!  :biggrin:
> *


No wifi on the job  In a way its a good thing, I need to concentrate on the job


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 30 2009, 06:37 AM~15226506
> *No wifi on the job   In a way its a good thing, I need to concentrate on the job
> *


Maybe you will finish the cutlass before I finish the regal then! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 30 2009, 09:41 AM~15226524
> *Maybe you will finish the cutlass before I finish the regal then!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

well I am workin 10 hour days now so I should be able to save some money


----------



## Classic Customs

:wave:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 30 2009, 01:02 PM~15228131
> *well I am workin 10 hour days now so I should be able to save some money*


Quit playing!!!!!!!!!!! Your just like the rest of us, the more you make, the more you buy for the ride :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Sep 30 2009, 12:19 PM~15229312
> *Quit playing!!!!!!!!!!! Your just like the rest of us, the more you make, the more you buy for the ride :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Isnt' that the truth!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Sep 30 2009, 02:38 PM~15228916-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 03:19 PM~15229312
> *Quit playing!!!!!!!!!!! Your just like the rest of us, the more you make, the more you buy for the ride :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@Sep 30 2009, 03:21 PM~15229336
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Isnt' that the truth!
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:|


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 30 2009, 04:35 PM~15230172-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :|
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Sep 30 2009, 04:52 PM~15230408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:|


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 30 2009, 08:32 PM~15230828
> *:|
> :|
> *


:|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 30 2009, 07:48 PM~15232064
> *:|
> *


:|


----------



## KAKALAK

sanded on the trunk last night :420:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 1 2009, 03:13 AM~15237102
> *sanded on the trunk last night :420:
> *


Pics?


----------



## 817Lowrider

Pics?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2009, 06:17 PM~15241774
> *Pics?
> *



This weekend :yes:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

YOU KICKIN ASS IN HERE BOYEEE!


----------



## KAKALAK

I dont know about that :nosad:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 1 2009, 05:49 PM~15242129
> *This weekend :yes:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 1 2009, 06:59 PM~15242223
> *YOU KICKIN ASS IN HERE BOYEEE!
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin: whats krackaklin'?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

1


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 06:19 PM~15252859
> *1
> *


2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 06:19 PM~15252859
> *2
> *


3


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 06:19 PM~15252859
> *3
> *


4


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 06:19 PM~15252859
> *4
> *


5


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 06:22 PM~15252881
> *5
> *


6


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 06:24 PM~15252894
> *6
> *


7


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 06:24 PM~15252902
> *7
> *


8


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 06:25 PM~15252908
> *8
> *


9


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 06:25 PM~15252914
> *9
> *


10 moar poasts of no update pixs  :rant:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 2 2009, 09:26 PM~15252922
> *10 moar poasts of no update pixs  :rant:
> *


 :0


----------



## Still Hated

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 3 2009, 08:55 AM~15256262
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


:h5: :yes:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## abel

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by _Bandido_+Oct 3 2009, 12:24 PM~15257004-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abel_@Oct 3 2009, 12:44 PM~15257107
> *:0
> *



wuss good fellas? :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 3 2009, 12:41 PM~15257405
> *FUCMK MY THREAD..
> *


CO SIGNED


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 3 2009, 12:02 PM~15257902
> *CO SIGNED
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Oct 3 2009, 03:02 PM~15257902-->
> 
> 
> 
> CO SIGNED
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Still [email protected] 3 2009, 06:15 PM~15258845
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Oct 3 2009, 06:49 PM~15259012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice Maando (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

: \


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 4 2009, 12:32 AM~15260876
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 3 2009, 05:15 PM~15258845
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 4 2009, 11:03 AM~15262940
> *:uh:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Infamous James

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Oct 4 2009, 01:08 PM~15263526
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

I got the trunk underside sanded down









I hated to do it but had no choice after a hydraulic hose ruptured in the the trunk awhile back. Washed it with degreaser.... it was too much for the wax and grease remover. Plus I wanted to be safe (no ****)


----------



## KAKALAK

shot a coat of epoxy on the bare metal areas










Then sprayed 2 coats of 2K. 












Theres my weekend of production :uh:


----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Nice work Charles... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY+Oct 4 2009, 08:31 PM~15266033-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Oct 4 2009, 08:49 PM~15266145
> *Nice work Charles... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro Maybe it will be in front of your camera in the near future :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:wave: (pause) :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 4 2009, 11:16 PM~15267514
> *:wave: (pause) :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 4 2009, 10:52 PM~15265718
> *shot a coat of epoxy on the bare metal areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then sprayed 2 coats of 2K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres my weekend of production :uh:
> *


More than what I've done, which is nada.  
The rain is fuckin everything up :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 4 2009, 11:41 PM~15267766
> *More than what I've done, which is nada.
> The rain is fuckin everything up  :angry:
> *


I never would of made this kind of progress without a garage :nosad:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2009, 12:02 PM~15199230
> *Finished the 2nd blocking of the trunk hump and re 2K'd it....... its so close now I'll just get it while its on the car. Got to pick up some seam sealer today and get it sealed so that I can 2K the underside before putting it back on the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 4 2009, 08:17 PM~15267527
> *:cheesy:
> *


i says paus caus its mor politiklaly corekt den no ****


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604

wheres the pic of ur avatar


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 02:40 AM~15269248
> *i says paus caus its mor politiklaly corekt den no ****
> *


you are correct, Im trying to get into the habit myself


----------



## KAKALAK

Just set it up there for the pic


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Oct 5 2009, 05:48 AM~15269574
> *wheres the pic of ur avatar
> *


there you go


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2009, 06:06 AM~15269586
> *Just set it up there for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks good bro.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Oct 5 2009, 06:28 AM~15269623
> *It looks good bro.
> *


aghhhh shucks :happysad:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2009, 04:06 AM~15269586
> *Just set it up there for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Oct 5 2009, 08:12 AM~15269783
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: looks good
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Classic Customs

i sure do like that funny looking trunk.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2009, 06:06 AM~15269586
> *Just set it up there for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres your spare tire thing in the bottom of the trunk?


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:0 Putting in work! About time! :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2009, 06:06 AM~15269586
> *Just set it up there for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Oct 5 2009, 08:49 AM~15269866-->
> 
> 
> 
> i sure do like that funny looking trunk.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Dog Leggin [email protected] 5 2009, 08:57 AM~15269881
> *wheres your spare tire thing in the bottom of the trunk?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gone with tha wind :cheesy: I didnt like it, plus it was all dented up
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 09:28 AM~15269956
> *:0 Putting in work! About time! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-_Bandido__@Oct 5 2009, 10:07 AM~15270124
> *:0
> *


:yes:


----------



## 79 cutty

Came out pretty slick.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 4 2009, 04:52 PM~15265718-->
> 
> 
> 
> shot a coat of epoxy on the bare metal areas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then sprayed 2 coats of 2K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres my weekend of production :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2009, 03:06 AM~15269586
> *Just set it up there for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 TO THE TOP FOR PROGRESS!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Oct 5 2009, 11:29 AM~15270705-->
> 
> 
> 
> Came out pretty slick.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 5 2009, 01:11 PM~15271469
> *:0 TO THE TOP FOR PROGRESS!
> *


:yes: its gettin there


----------



## 67juiced

Very nice big homie


----------



## CHINGON66

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Oct 5 2009, 02:21 PM~15272291-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice big homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHINGON66_@Oct 5 2009, 02:22 PM~15272315
> *:thumbsup:
> *



thanks homies....... trying to get to you guys level :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2009, 06:16 PM~15274607
> *thanks homies....... trying to get to you guys level :biggrin:
> *


If your trying to get on my level your backing up :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_

TTT For This G-Body :biggrin: 
What Color You Going With?


----------



## southGAcustoms




----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Oct 5 2009, 03:23 PM~15274662
> *If your trying to get on my level your backing up :biggrin:
> *


he jumped your level. BUILT NOT BOUGHT :0 







:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

: /


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

hey cat ina hat. u need any 2''x180' maskn taep, mixin stix, sandpapr, acid brushs or mo spredrs?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 6 2009, 05:15 AM~15279936
> *hey cat ina hat. u need any 2''x180' maskn taep, mixin stix, sandpapr, acid brushs or mo spredrs?
> *


Yeah some sand paper and mixing sticks would be cool, hell just make a gift basket for me (pause)........ :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Oct 5 2009, 06:23 PM~15274662-->
> 
> 
> 
> If your trying to get on my level your backing up :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sheeeeeeittttttt :no: I only wish that one day I can join the vert Mafia :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 06:36 PM~15274779
> *TTT For This G-Body :biggrin:
> What Color You Going With?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have mandrine orange candy , but thinking of going with something different :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 06:55 PM~15274945
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Oct 5 2009, 07:27 PM~15275217
> *he jumped your level. BUILT NOT BOUGHT  :0
> :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2009, 07:16 PM~15274607
> *thanks homies....... trying to get to you guys level :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CHINGON66+Oct 6 2009, 10:13 AM~15280579-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Oct 6 2009, 03:50 PM~15283357
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2009, 06:06 AM~15269586
> *Just set it up there for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats lookin aight :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 6 2009, 09:05 PM~15286312-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats lookin aight :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks..... its always a good thing to have the approval of the Boss
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2009, 09:08 PM~15286340
> *:nicoderm:
> *


you lookin at me like you know me or somethin :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 6 2009, 09:11 PM~15286358-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks..... its always a good thing to have the approval of the Boss
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> probably not :nosad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2009, 09:11 PM~15286358
> *you lookin at me like you want to get to know me or somethin :scrutinize:   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 6 2009, 09:42 PM~15286705
> *probably not :nosad:
> 
> 
> *



:yes:





That wasnt for you :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2009, 10:13 PM~15287068
> *:yes:
> That wasnt for you :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2009, 04:50 AM~15280087
> *Yeah some sand paper and mixing sticks would be cool, hell just make a gift basket for me (pause)........ :biggrin:
> *


:uh:  :rant: :nono: :angry: :tears: :rant: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2009, 08:11 PM~15286358
> *Thanks..... its always a good thing to have the approval of the Boss
> you lookin at me like you know me or somethin :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Oct 6 2009, 10:38 PM~15287398-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :rant: :nono: :angry: :tears: :rant: :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2009, 10:48 PM~15287501
> *lmao
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

q-vo Kakalak :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 6 2009, 11:07 PM~15287707
> *q-vo Kakalak :nicoderm:
> *


Que onda way :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 6 2009, 07:38 PM~15287398
> *:uh:  :rant: :nono: :angry: :tears: :rant: :uh:
> *


y da fuk did i bold basket. it shooda bin gift :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

whats crackin kaka


----------



## ROBERTO G

COMING ALONG


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Oct 6 2009, 11:15 PM~15287808-->
> 
> 
> 
> y da fuk did i bold basket. it shooda bin gift :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 7 2009, 12:03 AM~15288357
> *whats crackin kaka
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wassup mano :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROBERTO G_@Oct 7 2009, 01:32 AM~15289353
> *COMING ALONG
> *


Thanks bro :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 7 2009, 02:57 AM~15290408
> *
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

NEW PAGE 4 KRAKR TWAT. :thumbsup:

HOPPFULY CHOK FULL OF UPDATE PIXS :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Oct 8 2009, 02:06 AM~15299627-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 03:39 AM~15300106
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 03:42 AM~15300117
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 03:42 AM~15300119
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 03:43 AM~15300121
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 03:44 AM~15300122
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 03:45 AM~15300126
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 03:45 AM~15300129
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 8 2009, 03:46 AM~15300133
> *
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Oct 8 2009, 05:06 AM~15299627-->
> 
> 
> 
> <------INSERT HERE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 06:39 AM~15300106
> * <------INSERT HERE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 06:42 AM~15300117
> * <------INSERT HERE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 06:43 AM~15300121
> * <------INSERT HERE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 06:44 AM~15300122
> * <------INSERT HERE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 06:45 AM~15300126
> * <------INSERT HERE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 06:45 AM~15300129
> * <------INSERT HERE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 06:46 AM~15300133
> * <------INSERT HERE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2009, 09:08 AM~15300452
> *:cheesy: 8=========D~~~~~
> *


:ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 8 2009, 08:22 AM~15300640
> *:ugh:
> *


x2 :ugh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2009, 05:06 AM~15269586
> *Just set it up there for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 8 2009, 09:13 AM~15300799-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Oct 8 2009, 01:06 PM~15302339
> *:uh:
> *


x2


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2009, 05:06 AM~15269586
> *Just set it up there for the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 8 2009, 05:17 PM~15304425
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :happysad:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

GOT A FEW NEW PICS NOTHING GOOD, BUT HEY, YALL WAS BITCHIN SO SOMETHING IS BETTER THAN NOTHING


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Oct 8 2009, 08:12 PM~15305877
> *GOT A FEW NEW PICS NOTHING GOOD, BUT HEY, YALL WAS BITCHIN SO SOMETHING IS BETTER THAN NOTHING
> *


bout time


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 8 2009, 08:01 PM~15306305
> *==>  <==
> *


:uh: :twak: :nono:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 8 2009, 05:22 AM~15300640
> *:ugh:
> *


: \


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 9 2009, 04:25 AM~15308905
> *: \
> *


:\


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

: $


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Oct 8 2009, 09:45 PM~15306791-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :twak: :nono:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :FRC: wned:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 01:25 AM~15308905
> *: \
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 03:27 AM~15309556
> *:\
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 9 2009, 03:37 AM~15309578
> *: $
> *


 :|


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 9 2009, 09:01 AM~15310094
> *:biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

*SOLD*




 Daddy just fell in love with a Caddilac


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2009, 09:26 AM~15311272
> *SOLD
> Daddy just fell in love with a Caddilac
> *


 :uh: 

Better post up the chrome for sale then! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2009, 12:26 PM~15311272
> *SOLD
> Daddy just fell in love with a Caddilac
> *


all lies but it would be the best thing that could happen to this build topic :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2009, 10:26 AM~15311272
> *SOLD
> Daddy just fell in love with a Caddilac
> *



WHAT! What year, model? Post the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 9 2009, 12:28 PM~15311285
> *:uh:
> 
> Better post up the chrome for sale then!  :biggrin:
> *


it went with the car


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2009, 04:57 AM~15309803
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :FRC: wned:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2009, 03:24 PM~15312623
> *it went with the car
> *



i call bull shit!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: you know the rule fuck you probably helped write the rule ppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccccccccsssssssssssss :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

guat da fwak jus happnd heer. did crakr twat sel his 16yr long projekt or wat? :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 9 2009, 08:15 PM~15314767
> *guat da fwak jus happnd heer. did crakr twat sel his 16yr long projekt or wat? :uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Oct 9 2009, 07:13 PM~15314752
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2009, 08:04 PM~15315841
> *:uh:
> *


dat dont ansr da kwestioun das onda tabl kid :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 9 2009, 12:26 PM~15311272-->
> 
> 
> 
> *SOLD*
> Daddy just fell in love with a Caddilac
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 10 2009, 03:17 AM~15317926
> *dat dont ansr da kwestioun das onda tabl kid :uh:
> *





:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2009, 05:12 AM~15318303
> *:uh:
> *


u sold ur dad ur cadalak? i thoute it was a regal :uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2009, 09:26 AM~15311272
> *SOLD
> Daddy just fell in love with a Caddilac
> *


YOU CANT BE SERIOUS! :angry:


----------



## classic kustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 10 2009, 11:28 AM~15319575
> *YOU CANT BE SERIOUS! :angry:
> *


*x2*



:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Oct 10 2009, 01:29 PM~15319262-->
> 
> 
> 
> u sold ur dad ur cadalak? i thoute it was a regal :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes [email protected] 10 2009, 02:28 PM~15319575
> *YOU CANT BE SERIOUS! :angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-classic kustoms_@Oct 10 2009, 03:54 PM~15319968
> *x2
> :angry:
> *


:yes:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

found me a new t-top, now i just need to cough up 500$ and get that bitch, maybe make a clone of the one i have now but in a different color :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Oct 11 2009, 04:17 AM~15323122
> *found me a new t-top, now i just need to cough up 500$ and get that bitch, maybe make a clone of the one i have now but in a different color :dunno:
> *


Good homie, but what was wrong with yours?


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 11 2009, 07:10 AM~15323347
> *Good homie, but what was wrong with yours?
> *


need alot of parts for my t-tops, fo if i end up getting this one, ill just use it for the parts in the mean time


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Oct 11 2009, 10:28 AM~15323535
> *need alot of parts for my t-tops, fo if i end up getting this one, ill just use it for the parts in the mean time
> *


----------



## crucialjp

Where da pic's of the lac? A Todo Costo part 2 comin soon!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Oct 11 2009, 12:58 PM~15324051
> *Where da pic's of the lac? A Todo Costo part 2 comin soon!
> *


I want to finish paying it off 1st, plus it wont be a street worthy car for awhile


----------



## Classic Customs

man this is some bullllllllllllllllllll :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 11 2009, 04:45 PM~15324999
> *man this is some bullllllllllllllllllll  :angry:
> *


:yes: *SOLD* :yes:


----------



## crucialjp

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Oct 11 2009, 05:11 PM~15325195
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

:nosad: "A TODO NADA" :nosad: DIDNT EVEN GET A CRUZ OR TWO IN.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 11 2009, 09:50 PM~15327053
> *:nosad: "A TODO NADA"  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 11 2009, 09:50 PM~15327053
> *:nosad: "A TODO NADA"  :nosad: DIDNT EVEN GET A CRUZ OR TWO IN.
> *


not by me :no:


> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 11 2009, 10:26 PM~15327465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 9 2009, 11:26 AM~15311272
> *SOLD
> Daddy just fell in love with a Caddilac
> *


:|


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 12 2009, 09:28 AM~15331083
> *I still got it   I was just creating turmoil on the interweb :cheesy: Id sell my mommas car before I sold my cutty   :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Oct 12 2009, 12:56 PM~15331298-->
> 
> 
> 
> :|
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Oct 12 2009, 01:19 PM~15331515
> *:angry:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

QUOTE(KAKALAK @ Oct 12 2009, 09:28 AM) 
I still got it I was just creating turmoil on the interweb Id sell my mommas car before I sold my cutty 
:burn: *FUCKER!!*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 12 2009, 03:14 PM~15332467
> *QUOTE(KAKALAK @ Oct 12 2009, 09:28 AM)
> I still got it  I was just creating turmoil on the interweb  Id sell my mommas car before I sold my cutty
> :burn: FUCKER!!
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

shewwwwwwwwwwwww that was a close one


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 12 2009, 04:22 PM~15333029
> *shewwwwwwwwwwwww that was a close one
> *


:biggrin: Id have to piece that fkr out if I did decide to sell :yessad:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 12 2009, 01:28 PM~15333093
> *:biggrin: Id have to piece that fkr out if I did decide to sell :yessad:
> *


WELL PIECE IT TO THE DEDICATED MOFOS WITH A CUTTY THAT HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING YOUR TOPIC :SHAKE MY HEAD FUCK YEA!: REAL TALK! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 12 2009, 10:34 PM~15336367
> *WELL PIECE IT TO THE DEDICATED MOFOS WITH A CUTTY THAT HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING YOUR TOPIC :SHAKE MY HEAD FUCK YEA!: REAL TALK! :biggrin:
> *


You know I would


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 12 2009, 09:34 PM~15336367
> *WELL PIECE IT TO THE DEDICATED MOFOS WITH A CUTTY THAT HAVE BEEN FOLLOWING YOUR TOPIC :SHAKE MY HEAD FUCK YEA!: REAL TALK! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 13 2009, 12:44 AM~15337968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


youve been to The Random Picture Post Topic i see :scrutinize:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2009, 05:23 AM~15339819
> *youve been to The Random Picture Post Topic i see :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 13 2009, 05:14 AM~15339963
> *:uh:
> *


x805 :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 13 2009, 12:37 PM~15341346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> did them last night, I need to cut down the stem when I determine how I want my pumps to sit, thinking about adding a mount for a third pump so that its there when I buy one :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> look at them boogies :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 13 2009, 01:40 PM~15342004
> *look at them boogies  :cheesy:
> *


I never said I was a master welder :happysad: But it all looks good when its ground down :cheesy:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 12 2009, 09:44 PM~15337968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2009, 04:40 PM~15344026
> *I never said I was a master welder :happysad: But it all looks good when its ground down :cheesy:
> *


why you think im going for the molded look? :biggrin: ...........ok now go work on your car.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 13 2009, 01:40 PM~15344026
> *I never said I was a master welder :happysad: But it all looks good when its ground down :cheesy:
> *


undrstatment of da yeer rite heer :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Oct 13 2009, 06:28 PM~15347244
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 13 2009, 10:05 PM~15347693-->
> 
> 
> 
> why you think im going for the molded look? :biggrin: ...........ok now go work on your car.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 yessir
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 01:02 AM~15350120
> *undrstatment of da yeer rite heer :ugh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 14 2009, 01:10 AM~15350138
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Oct 14 2009, 01:02 AM~15350120-->
> 
> 
> 
> undrstatment of da yeer rite heer :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2009, 06:24 AM~15351474
> *:0 yessir
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 14 2009, 01:02 AM~15350120
> *undrstatment of da yeer rite heer :ugh:
> *


hey you douche :angry: you should of said thats an over statement :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2009, 11:15 AM~15352896
> *hey you douche :angry:  you should of said thats an over statement  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Oct 8 2009, 10:06 AM~15302339-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 09:38 PM~15337885
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 05:14 AM~15339963
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Oct 14 2009, 10:40 AM~15353702
> *:uh:
> *


MAYBE ****? :dunno:


----------



## littlerascle59

Where are the pics? I just flew back in from Vegas last night and I thought I was gonna see some progress pics. :tears:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 14 2009, 05:28 PM~15356132
> *Where are the pics? I just flew back in from Vegas last night and I thought I was gonna see some progress pics. :tears:
> *


been working 10 hour days in this 90 degree heat and when I get home, Im done


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2009, 12:36 AM~15358980
> *been working 10 hour days in this 90 degree heat and when I get home, Im done
> *


Fucking weather here sux, the fucking rain is getting depressing and I've only been back not even a whole day yet.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 14 2009, 03:24 AM~15351474-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 14 2009, 09:15 AM~15352896
> *hey you douche :angry:  you should of said thats an over statement  :uh:
> *


:uh: bwhahahaha u kwoted da sam thin 2wise once u relizd it ;hahahahhagaaghagh


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 14 2009, 04:28 AM~15351527
> *:roflmao:
> *


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Oct 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15359386-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking weather here sux, the fucking rain is getting depressing and I've only been back not even a whole day yet.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just wish it would get cooler :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 03:17 AM~15363221
> *:uh: bwhahahaha u kwoted da sam thin 2wise once u relizd it ;hahahahhagaaghagh
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no I seen it but didnt have time to reply, so I just smileied it :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 15 2009, 03:19 AM~15363227
> *:h5:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

UP PRETTY LATE HUH? YOU NEED TO GET YOUR REST SO YOU CAN PUT IN SOME WORK.(NO ****)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 15 2009, 01:39 PM~15365740
> *UP PRETTY LATE HUH? YOU NEED TO GET YOUR REST SO YOU CAN PUT IN SOME WORK.(NO ****)
> *


Im telling you bro.... this heat and work is crucial  I hope to get the underside of the trunk sanded and the skim coat of filler where the hump was welded to it, so you cant see the weld. Thats my goal for the weekend


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2009, 01:08 PM~15367206
> *Im telling you bro.... this heat and work is crucial  I hope to get the underside of the trunk sanded and the skim coat of filler where the hump was welded to it, so you cant see the weld. Thats my goal for the weekend
> *


----------



## Classic Customs

trade?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=72187

you know what i b talkin bout :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 15 2009, 07:45 PM~15369587
> *trade?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=72187
> 
> you know what i b talkin bout  :0  :roflmao:
> *


depends, any body rot? Have a title? :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 15 2009, 06:08 PM~15370385
> *depends, any body rot? Have a title? :cheesy:
> *


nope, she is a one owner even original box, everything is shaved comes with new rubber.. i do have the title but its still in my name. i will pay my half on a lawyer 



:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 15 2009, 07:46 PM~15370791
> *nope, she is a one owner even original box, everything is shaved comes with new rubber.. i do have the title but its still in my name. i will pay my half on a lawyer
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 14 2009, 01:31 PM~15354243
> *MAYBE ****? :dunno:
> *


 :uh: no room.................FUCK NATIONAL CITY..................PS YOUR MOTHER :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 15 2009, 06:47 PM~15370808
> *:0
> *


takin offers bro. :0 give me 500 and take over payments. i need to get my chrome out


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 15 2009, 08:54 PM~15370902
> *takin offers bro.  :0  give me 500 and take over payments. i need to get my chrome out
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 15 2009, 07:08 PM~15371102
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 15 2009, 09:10 PM~15371125
> *:angry:
> *


DON;T GET OWNED..................... :0


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## ROBERTO G

word is that this car will have plenty of fiberglass


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 15 2009, 09:46 PM~15370791
> *nope, she is a one owner even original box, everything is shaved comes with new rubber.. i do have the title but its still in my name. i will pay my half on a lawyer
> :biggrin:
> *


hmmmmmmmmm well I do like everything I own shaved.............no need for the rubber, I got a brand new box that will fit it  

But you do make one hell of a deal, but your going to have to throw in some cash  


An old man told me one time that no matter how good she looks and runs, Someone somewhere is tired of her shit :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 15 2009, 10:27 PM~15371365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a repost and a half, actually I made a topic in "Off Topic" about that car :uh: 




So you FAIL my friend  :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2009, 08:03 AM~15375506
> *a repost and a half, actually I made a topic in "Off Topic" about that car :uh:
> So you FAIL my friend   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Oct 16 2009, 12:26 PM~15376838-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Thug_@Oct 16 2009, 12:26 PM~15376843
> *
> *


Latin Thug Today, 12:26 PM | | Post #8362 

Boriqua IV Life

Posts: 3,991
Joined: Jan 2002
From: Dallas, Texas
Car Club: *Majestics North Texas*


:0 :0 :0 :0 :h5: :h5:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2009, 11:37 AM~15376989
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Latin Thug  Today, 12:26 PM    |  | Post #8362
> 
> Boriqua IV Life
> 
> Posts: 3,991
> Joined: Jan 2002
> From: Dallas, Texas
> Car Club: Majestics North Texas
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :h5: :h5:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 15 2009, 06:48 PM~15370818
> *:uh: no room.................FUCK NATIONAL CITY..................PS YOUR MOTHER  :biggrin:
> *


CHILD PLEASE!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Oct 16 2009, 12:40 PM~15377028-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> repost :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 16 2009, 01:11 PM~15377337
> *CHILD PLEASE!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2009, 10:24 AM~15377446
> *repost :angry:
> :0
> *


WELL WTF I JUST SAID MAYBE **** AND HE GETS ALL GANGSTA ON ME.
hno: :ugh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 16 2009, 12:11 PM~15377337
> *UR RIGHT.......
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 16 2009, 01:27 PM~15377472
> *WELL WTF I JUST SAID MAYBE **** AND HE GETS ALL GANGSTA ON ME.
> hno:  :ugh:
> *


yeah chaz has been known to throw dem boes from time to time :cheesy: 


I know his weak spots though (no ****) :yes: his stomach and his knee :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2009, 12:35 PM~15377538
> *yeah chaz has been known to throw dem boes from time to time  :cheesy:
> I know his weak spots though (no ****) :yes: his stomach and his knee :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: LEATHER SKIN....  NO ****......


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 16 2009, 12:27 PM~15377472
> *WELL WTF I JUST SAID MAYBE **** AND HE GETS ALL GANGSTA ON ME.
> hno:  :ugh:
> *


I OWN YOUR AS ON ONE POST....GO HOME AND DO PUSH UPS BRO.. ITS THE INTERNET... NO NEED FOR YOUR BLEEDING MANGINA :biggrin: 



Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
DUVAL Nov 2003 27,206 118 1.00% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 112,254 112 0.95% 
lolow Jan 2003 50,481 87 0.73% 
GOLD COAST RYDER Feb 2007 1,415 86 0.73% 
MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 14,804 83 0.70% 
CHUKO 204 May 2008 6,098 75 0.63% 
RollinDeepSJ Oct 2004 3,361 73 0.62% 
GREAT WHITE Apr 2004 11,047 72 0.61% 
MR1450 May 2005 28,163 68 0.57% 
THUGG PASSION 2 Jan 2008 5,384 64 0.54% 


FUCK AROUND KAK


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 16 2009, 01:40 PM~15377600
> *I OWN YOUR AS ON ONE POST....GO HOME AND DO PUSH UPS BRO.. ITS THE INTERNET... NO NEED FOR YOUR BLEEDING MANGINA  :biggrin:
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> DUVAL Nov 2003 27,206 118 1.00%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 112,254 112 0.95%
> lolow Jan 2003 50,481 87 0.73%
> GOLD COAST RYDER Feb 2007 1,415 86 0.73%
> MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 14,804 83 0.70%
> CHUKO 204 May 2008 6,098 75 0.63%
> RollinDeepSJ Oct 2004 3,361 73 0.62%
> GREAT WHITE Apr 2004 11,047 72 0.61%
> MR1450 May 2005 28,163 68 0.57%
> THUGG PASSION 2 Jan 2008 5,384 64 0.54%
> FUCK AROUND KAK
> *


workin today :yessad: not really time for lil


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 16 2009, 10:40 AM~15377600
> *I OWN YOUR AS ON ONE POST....GO HOME AND DO PUSH UPS BRO.. ITS THE INTERNET... NO NEED FOR YOUR BLEEDING MANGINA  :biggrin:
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> DUVAL Nov 2003 27,206 118 1.00%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 112,254 112 0.95%
> lolow Jan 2003 50,481 87 0.73%
> GOLD COAST RYDER Feb 2007 1,415 86 0.73%
> MOSTHATED CC Jul 2006 14,804 83 0.70%
> CHUKO 204 May 2008 6,098 75 0.63%
> RollinDeepSJ Oct 2004 3,361 73 0.62%
> GREAT WHITE Apr 2004 11,047 72 0.61%
> MR1450 May 2005 28,163 68 0.57%
> THUGG PASSION 2 Jan 2008 5,384 64 0.54%
> FUCK AROUND KAK
> *


MAN YOU THINK IM SERIOUS? FUCK WHAT YOUR TALKIN BOUT FOOL! I SEEN YOUR FAT ASS TOO NEED TO LAY OFF THEM HO HOS! YA AND FUCK YOUR POST COUNT PECKER WOOD NOTHIN BUT THESE :uh: ANYWAY ***.


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

OKAY SORRY I BLEW UP. THIS WAS BEFORE I SAW WHAT HE WROTE ON MY BUILD. YOUR AN OK GUY,I GUESS.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 16 2009, 01:49 PM~15377675
> *OKAY SORRY I BLEW UP. THIS WAS BEFORE I SAW WHAT HE WROTE ON MY BUILD. YOUR AN OK GUY,I GUESS.
> *


 :uh: he's playin you :uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2009, 10:52 AM~15377699
> *:uh: he's playin you :uh:
> *


 :angry: WELL FUCK THAT ***** THEN! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 16 2009, 01:54 PM~15377722
> *:angry: WELL FUCK THAT ***** THEN! :biggrin:
> *


word iz born :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2009, 10:56 AM~15377731
> *word iz born  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 16 2009, 02:00 PM~15377777
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got one better :biggrin: 















:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2009, 11:11 AM~15377887
> *I got one better  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 16 2009, 02:27 PM~15378043
> *WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

NICE PAGE :420:


----------



## KAKALAK

bunch of jibber jabber


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 16 2009, 07:37 PM~15381061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


repost :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:rofl:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2009, 11:11 AM~15377887
> *I got one better  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 16 2009, 07:44 PM~15381576
> *repost :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

9


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

8


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

7


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

6


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

5


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

4


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

3


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

1


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 17 2009, 01:59 AM~15385147
> *3
> *


DON'T WRITE A CHECK YOUR MOUTH CAN'T CASH


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 17 2009, 02:01 AM~15385156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

commense da random car poast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 17 2009, 01:09 AM~15385200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 17 2009, 01:13 AM~15385224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 17 2009, 01:16 AM~15385236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

WTF


----------



## KAKALAK

geesh G$.............. dont you have something better to do than to litter my thread :angry:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 17 2009, 08:58 AM~15385645
> *geesh G$.............. dont you have something better to do than to litter my thread :angry:
> *



someone had to post pics in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 17 2009, 09:02 AM~15385657
> *someone had to post pics in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


he could of posted motivational pics like some tricked out cutty's :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 17 2009, 07:20 AM~15385256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lowridermatt's ride :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 17 2009, 05:58 AM~15385645
> *geesh G$.............. dont you have something better to do than to litter my thread :angry:
> *


:no: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 17 2009, 06:02 AM~15385657
> *someone had to post pics in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 17 2009, 11:31 AM~15386852
> *lowridermatt's ride  :cheesy:
> *


:burn:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 17 2009, 06:02 AM~15385657
> *someone had to post pics in here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 17 2009, 02:45 PM~15386907
> *:no: :rofl:
> *


 :angry: :rant:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 17 2009, 02:41 PM~15387829
> *
> :angry: :rant:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 18 2009, 02:00 PM~15392534
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


:rant: :h5: :happysad:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## Still Hated

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

Pics tomm. didnt get much done


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 18 2009, 09:26 PM~15395251
> *Pics tomm. didnt get much done
> *


 :uh: THATS YOUR LIFE STORY


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 18 2009, 08:55 PM~15396549
> *:uh: THATS YOUR LIFE STORY
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Oct 18 2009, 11:55 PM~15396549-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: THATS YOUR LIFE STORY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that is what happens when you have kids..............I still try to make time for my car
> 
> 
> and you just buy yours :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 11:59 PM~15396604
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 19 2009, 12:58 AM~15397432
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


 :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 07:05 AM~15398910
> *I guess that is what happens when you have kids..............I still try to make time for my car
> and you just buy yours :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :wave:
> :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


Sup homie


----------



## KAKALAK

Placed 2 light coats of glaze to get rid of the minor warpage from welding the hump on :biggrin: 


























Got about 75% sanded with 320 grit...... got down to metal in three places :angry: I will touch them up when I spray the middle.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 06:05 AM~15398910
> *I guess that is what happens when you have kids..............I still try to make time for my car
> and you just buy yours :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


I'M IN A WIN WIN SITUATION.. CAUSE I CAN SPEND TIME WITH THE KIDS AND WE CAN CRUISE IN THE CAR.....





























I WIN :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 08:32 AM~15399111
> *Placed 2 light coats of glaze to get rid of the minor warpage from welding the hump on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 75% sanded with 320 grit...... got down to metal in three places :angry: I will touch them up when I spray the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good playa!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 19 2009, 10:06 AM~15399413
> *I'M IN A WIN WIN SITUATION.. CAUSE I CAN SPEND TIME WITH THE KIDS AND WE CAN CRUISE IN THE CAR.....
> I WIN :biggrin:
> *


You chose family time over street credibility. 
Sometimes when you win, you really lose. And sometimes when you lose , you really win. 



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 19 2009, 10:07 AM~15399417
> *looking good playa!!
> *


:happysad: thanks bro!


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 09:28 AM~15400364
> *You chose family time over street credibility.
> Sometimes when you win, you really lose. And sometimes when you lose , you really win.
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 19 2009, 12:58 PM~15400672
> *:dunno:
> *


:dunno: but by the way :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 05:32 AM~15399111
> *Placed 2 light coats of glaze to get rid of the minor warpage from welding the hump on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 75% sanded with 320 grit...... got down to metal in three places :angry: I will touch them up when I spray the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And that would be one of the reasons I am just going to mold the underside of mine! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 10:12 AM~15400808
> *:dunno: but by the way :wave: :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 05:32 AM~15399111
> *Placed 2 light coats of glaze to get rid of the minor warpage from welding the hump on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 75% sanded with 320 grit...... got down to metal in three places :angry: I will touch them up when I spray the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 PROGRESS!! OH WAIT AM I IN THE RIGHT THREAD? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 19 2009, 01:20 PM~15400864
> *And that would be one of the reasons I am just going to mold the underside of mine!  :biggrin:
> *


I was going to do that but I decided that the more I do to the car the longer it will take to get it out on the road so, Im getting back down to the basics kinda.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Oct 19 2009, 01:46 PM~15401068-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 19 2009, 02:03 PM~15401213
> *:0 PROGRESS!! OH WAIT AM I IN THE RIGHT THREAD? :cheesy:
> *


yes sir you are :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 08:32 AM~15399111
> *Placed 2 light coats of glaze to get rid of the minor warpage from welding the hump on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 75% sanded with 320 grit...... got down to metal in three places :angry: I will touch them up when I spray the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 11:28 AM~15400364
> *You chose family time over street credibility.
> Sometimes when you win, you really lose. And sometimes when you lose , you really win.
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 19 2009, 11:03 AM~15401213
> *:0 PROGRESS!! OH WAIT AM I IN THE RIGHT THREAD? :cheesy:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 19 2009, 02:17 PM~15403010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now that there is bumpber action...lolol


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 19 2009, 03:17 PM~15403010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN, SHE IS DEF. HITTIN BACK BUMPER :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 06:32 AM~15399111
> *Placed 2 light coats of glaze to get rid of the minor warpage from welding the hump on :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got about 75% sanded with 320 grit...... got down to metal in three places :angry: I will touch them up when I spray the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE, CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT, IM SURE YOU WILL BE TURNIN AND BREAKIN NECKS IN THE NEAR FUTURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.dannyboy

Looks tight homie, I feel you on the wife and kids thing


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by mr.dannyboy_@Oct 19 2009, 11:27 PM~15409801
> *Looks tight homie, I feel you on the wife and kids thing
> *


i wouldn't mind to feel his wife. :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Oct 19 2009, 10:59 PM~15407202-->
> 
> 
> 
> now that there is bumpber action...lolol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the bump
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 19 2009, 11:18 PM~15407497
> *LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE, CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT, IM SURE YOU WILL BE TURNIN AND BREAKIN NECKS IN THE NEAR FUTURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks yours too............
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 02:27 AM~15409801
> *Looks tight homie, I feel you on the wife and kids thing
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: what can you do que no?
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Oct 20 2009, 06:32 AM~15410450
> *i wouldn't mind to feel his wife.  :0
> *


yeah you and every other mafucka out here :uh: bastard :rant:


----------



## Classic Customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :angry: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 20 2009, 07:17 AM~15410492
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :angry:  :h5:
> *


:happysad: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 19 2009, 11:04 AM~15401215
> *I was going to do that but I decided that the more I do to the car the longer it will take to get it out on the road so, Im getting back down to the basics kinda.
> *


You want it to take longer to get done?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 20 2009, 06:32 AM~15410450
> *i wouldn't mind to feel his wife.  :0
> *


pussy felt like oiled up steel wool  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Oct 20 2009, 08:19 AM~15410622-->
> 
> 
> 
> You want it to take longer to get done?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no thats why Im not sheeting the underside. It would just take longer to get my car rollin again
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 20 2009, 08:26 AM~15410643
> *my pussy feels like oiled up steel wool   :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :ugh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2009, 05:50 AM~15410737
> *no thats why Im not sheeting the underside. It would just take longer to get my car rollin again
> *


Ahh....I see. I would think it is about the same though....either sanding like crazy as you are, or molding it. Either way it is looking good! Hurry up and finish so you can start working on mine! (no ****!)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 20 2009, 09:19 AM~15410847
> *Ahh....I see. I would think it is about the same though....either sanding like crazy as you are, or molding it. Either way it is looking good! Hurry up and finish so you can start working on mine! (no ****!)
> *


I got about 6 hours in the underside, sanding for primer and then sanding the primer. If you weld up the underside I would thing you would have 6 hours in making a template, cutting it out and beginning to spot it on. :dunno: 

Oh and buy the plane ticket


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 20 2009, 05:26 AM~15410643-->
> 
> 
> 
> pussy felt like oiled up steel wool   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your suppose to pick at the scab and let the puss run first
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2009, 06:24 AM~15410879
> *I got about 2 hours in sanding the 6 hours in the underside, sanding for primer and then sanding the primer. If you weld up the underside I would thing you would have 6 hours in making a template, cutting it out and beginning to spot it on. :dunno:
> 
> Oh and buy the plane ticket
> *


 :uh: and add in thirty minutes for always stoping to check the clock


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 20 2009, 09:58 AM~15411056
> *your suppose to pick at the scab and let the puss run first
> :uh: and add in thirty minutes for always stoping to check the clock
> *


no not 30 minutes................... 5 min to take the pics, then 10-15 to upload to photobucket, the another 10 to type on what the pics are of.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2009, 06:24 AM~15410879
> *I got about 6 hours in the underside, sanding for primer and then sanding the primer. If you weld up the underside I would thing you would have 6 hours in making a template, cutting it out and beginning to spot it on. :dunno:
> 
> Oh and buy the plane ticket
> *


Oh I am sure....seems everything adds up on the time quickly!

A Florida boy wants to come to Minnesota durring the winter? :wow: 

It is very tempting....seems at the current juncture in time there will be no riding next summer unless I enlist help! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 20 2009, 05:32 AM~15410450
> *i wouldn't mind to feel his wife.  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 20 2009, 10:09 AM~15411118
> *Oh I am sure....seems everything adds up on the time quickly!
> 
> A Florida boy wants to come to Minnesota durring the winter?  :wow:
> 
> It is very tempting....seems at the current juncture in time there will be no riding next summer unless I enlist help!  :biggrin:
> *


whhhhoooooaaaaaa their lil fella....... I didnt want to help but I feel like I have to ................So I can get a piece of the fame when the Pearl hits the streets :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 20 2009, 09:58 AM~15411056
> *your suppose to pick at the scab and let the puss run first
> 
> *


:barf: OMG! and WTF! hno:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2009, 07:17 AM~15411153
> *whhhhoooooaaaaaa their lil fella....... I didnt want to help but I feel like I have to ................So I can get a piece of the fame when the Pearl hits the streets :yes:
> *



Lol...with the lack of sleep the last thing I want to do is put in work so you can have all the fame! Lol. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 20 2009, 10:41 AM~15411300
> *Lol...with the lack of sleep the last thing I want to do is put in work so you can have my frame! Lol. :biggrin:
> *


Damn man thanks....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll put it to good use  :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2009, 07:53 AM~15411390
> *Damn man thanks....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll put it to good use   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I can't even begin to imagine what shipping that beast would run!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 20 2009, 11:12 AM~15411535
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I can't even begin to imagine what shipping that beast would run!
> *


for a free frame............. Id pick it up :yes: :yes: especially one that has alot of time already in it (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2009, 08:33 AM~15411706
> *for a free frame............. Id pick it up :yes: :yes: especially one that has alot of time already in it (no ****) :cheesy:
> *


If there was a free frame I would pick it up too! :biggrin: (no ****!)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 20 2009, 11:34 AM~15411717
> *If there was a free frame I would pick it up too!  :biggrin: (no ****!)
> *


well pm me your addy and consider it done  Hell, just send it with the header panel :cheesy:


----------



## KC RYDA

Hey whats up there cuz ? Havent talked to you in awhile . Your Car is looking nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 20 2009, 01:37 PM~15412663
> *Hey whats up there cuz ? Havent talked to you in awhile .  Your Car is looking nice !  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks cuz :nicoderm: How have you been? :scrutinize:


----------



## KC RYDA

Good ! :biggrin: 
I hear you have a new ride ???? ...lol ... :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KC RYDA_@Oct 20 2009, 01:55 PM~15412773
> *Good !  :biggrin:
> I hear you have a new ride ????  ...lol ... :roflmao:
> *


almost........ I heard you werent taken my side :rant: :scrutinize:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Oct 20 2009, 09:36 PM~15416602
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 20 2009, 05:50 AM~15410737-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :ugh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 06:52 PM~15416834
> *:nicoderm:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 03:01 AM~15420275
> *
> *


I see your making solid progress! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 21 2009, 08:23 AM~15420522
> *I see your making solid progress!  :biggrin:
> *


soon my friend...... real soon :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 05:26 AM~15420531
> *soon my friend...... real soon :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: I have to keep you motivated!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 21 2009, 08:28 AM~15420534
> *:biggrin: I have to keep you motivated!
> *


I think I can do it better than you can (no ****) You just had your 1st kid....... I got 3 and still lowriding :thumbsup: So its possible, might take you awhile but you get it done


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 07:39 AM~15421161
> *I think I can do it better than you can (no ****) You just had your 1st kid....... I got 3 and still lowriding :thumbsup: So its possible, might take you awhile but you get it done
> *


I just have to get it done a year or two before the little one can drive...so at least I can enjoy it before he smashes it up! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 21 2009, 12:04 PM~15421809
> *I just have to get it done a year or two before the little one can drive...so at least I can enjoy it before he smashes it up!  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: smart move. Mine drove his power wheels into my driver door twice  Its fixed now


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 09:09 AM~15421867
> *:yes: smart move. Mine drove his power wheels into my driver door twice  Its fixed now
> *


So you just didn't recharge the power wheels after it died? Or you fixed the door dings? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 21 2009, 01:12 PM~15422291
> *So you just didn't recharge the power wheels after it died? Or you fixed the door dings?  :biggrin:
> *


yup battery aint got recharged and the doors fixed  Its been about a year now :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 21 2009, 01:03 PM~15422841
> *yup battery aint got recharged and the doors fixed  Its been about a year now :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 21 2009, 02:11 PM~15422910
> *:uh:
> *


 :|


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 21 2009, 06:07 PM~15425094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 21 2009, 05:07 PM~15425094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 21 2009, 10:24 PM~15428195
> *:uh:
> *


suck it ****/ :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 21 2009, 11:16 PM~15428799
> *suck it ****/ :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 21 2009, 03:07 PM~15425094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


dis promises 2 b da best thing about dis page : \


----------



## KAKALAK

no mames G$ :angry:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 22 2009, 12:27 PM~15433572
> *
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 21 2009, 03:07 PM~15425094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 22 2009, 12:31 AM~15429808
> *dis promises 2 b da best thing about dis page : \
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Oct 22 2009, 12:45 PM~15433758-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 22 2009, 02:40 PM~15434735
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2009, 03:13 PM~15435528
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> *


FUCK THEM BOTH :biggrin: NO ****


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 22 2009, 04:28 PM~15435644
> *FUCK THEM BOTH  :biggrin: NO ****
> *


 :0 :cheesy: no pics please :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 22 2009, 01:13 PM~15435528-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup cracker
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Oct 22 2009, 01:28 PM~15435644
> *FUCK THEM BOTH  :biggrin: NO ****
> *


 :uh: watch you mouf. i run this town


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 22 2009, 05:05 PM~15436062
> *sup cracker
> :uh:  watch you mouf. i run this town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 which is you?


----------



## SwAnGiN88

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 22 2009, 05:05 PM~15436062
> *sup cracker
> :uh:  watch you mouf. i run this town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 22 2009, 07:44 PM~15437586
> *:0 which is you?
> *


hes the one ridin bitch on the back of the bike :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 22 2009, 04:44 PM~15437586-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 which is you?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you really got to ask :0 same bike as my for sale topic the cracker doing the circles :cheesy: . i was just going street fighter with it...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2009, 05:21 PM~15437970
> *hes the one ridin bitch on the back of the bike :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  four nuts.. two wheels is a big no no :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 22 2009, 08:45 PM~15438143
> *do you really got to ask  :0  same bike as my for sale topic the cracker doing the circles  :cheesy: . i was just going street fighter with it...
> four nuts.. two wheels is a big no no  :biggrin:
> *


do you get a stiffy rubbin on the guys backside while hitting bumps in the road? :ugh:


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2009, 09:21 PM~15437970
> *hes the one ridin bitch on the back of the bike :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2009, 06:47 AM~15432302
> *no mames G$ :angry:
> *


:facepalm:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 23 2009, 03:53 AM~15442490
> *almmyass:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2009, 06:27 PM~15438558
> *do you get a stiffy rubbin on the guys backside while hitting bumps in the road? :ugh:
> *


only when i wear my silk underwear


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 23 2009, 05:58 AM~15442824
> *only when i wear my silk underwear
> *


 :0 (no ****) :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 23 2009, 06:39 AM~15442938
> *:0  (no ****) :biggrin: :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Classic Customs

:420:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Oct 23 2009, 07:47 AM~15442963-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Oct 23 2009, 07:50 AM~15442969
> *:420:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave: 
Good morning sunshine! :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Oct 22 2009, 08:45 PM~15438143-->
> 
> 
> 
> do you really got to ask  :0  same bike as my for sale topic the cracker doing the circles  :cheesy: . i was just going street fighter with it...[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i knew that,shit you got some skills bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Oct 22 2009, 08:45 PM~15438143
> *
> four nuts.. two wheels is a big no no  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 23 2009, 02:53 AM~15442490
> *:facepalm:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

NO PICS AGAIN! :uh:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 23 2009, 12:08 PM~15444549
> *NO PICS AGAIN!  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Oct 23 2009, 08:18 AM~15443034
> *:wave:
> Good morning sunshine! :cheesy:
> *


Whats the story Mornin Glory? :cheesy: (def. no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 23 2009, 02:58 AM~15442823
> *:ugh:
> *


nobody palms my ass lyk u muffin tits


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 23 2009, 04:05 PM~15446616
> *nobody palms my ass lyk u muffin tits
> *


:happysad: (pause)


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 23 2009, 05:01 AM~15442991-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 23 2009, 05:34 AM~15443095
> *i knew that,shit you got some skills bro
> :
> *


thanks man. i'm really going to miss doin that crazy shit.

:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 23 2009, 06:49 PM~15448283
> *
> thanks man. i'm really going to miss doin that crazy shit.
> 
> :angry:
> *


NICE AVI :wow: :wow:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 23 2009, 06:49 PM~15448283
> *
> thanks man. i'm really going to miss doin that crazy shit.
> 
> :angry:
> *


Dont let it get you down bro,atleast you got your health and your freinds still :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 23 2009, 04:05 PM~15446616
> *nobody palms my ass lyk u muffin tits
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:h5:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 23 2009, 04:47 PM~15448760-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE AVI :wow: :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 23 2009, 04:56 PM~15448825
> *Dont let it get you down bro,atleast you got your health and your freinds still :biggrin:
> *


true. lowriders is my first love anyways... 


well its a close second to 12 yer old korean girls. but there getting hard to get with low miles :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## Catalyzed

Hows the progress comin' along homie?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 23 2009, 11:13 PM~15450493
> *Hows the progress comin' along homie?
> *


hopefully will get a chance this weekend to put in work


----------



## SwAnGiN88

post up some recent pics


----------



## ROBERTO G

no progress  when does the bathtub go in?


----------



## Still Hated

> I guess that is what happens when you have kids..............I still try to make time for my car
> and you just buy yours :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> Oh boy..................... :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by True Blue187+Oct 24 2009, 01:05 PM~15453916-->
> 
> 
> 
> post up some recent pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing really much to take pics of, just sanding the underside of the trunk
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ROBERTO [email protected] 24 2009, 01:38 PM~15454084
> *no progress    when does the bathtub go in?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@Oct 24 2009, 04:30 PM~15454916
> *
> 
> Oh boy..................... :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 24 2009, 07:17 PM~15455734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


repost :uh:


----------



## Still Hated

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 24 2009, 04:37 PM~15455822
> *repost :uh:
> *


:no:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 21 2009, 06:07 PM~15425094-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 07:17 PM~15455734
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 07:37 PM~15455822
> *repost :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like I said :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 24 2009, 08:01 PM~15455982
> *:no:
> *


stand corrected or GTFO :0 :0


----------



## Still Hated

Goodmorning Sir...................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Oct 25 2009, 08:05 AM~15459344
> *Goodmorning Sir...................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whats good Kat Daddy (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well the underside of the trunk has been sanded with 320. Got a couple spots where I went too deep, so I will have to touch them up


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:twak:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

WUDUP!


----------



## KAKALAK

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: KAKALAK, *20 Minutes*


:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

Finished sanding the underside 










Cleaned up the areas that needed primed again










Taped off for the most part to avoid unwanted sanding :uh: 










Then used a SEM rattle can primer/sealer on it 










 Will sand the areas tomorrow


----------



## KAKALAK

took these off a regal in the junkyard  Also got the fender to Radiator support rods I've been needing, but no need for pics untill they are chromed :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Drilled out the riveted hinge bolts. I plan to get the torsion bar brackets off tomm. and dress the trunk hinges up in preperation for chrome :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 25 2009, 09:37 PM~15465156
> *Drilled out the riveted hinge bolts. I plan to get the torsion bar brackets off tomm. and dress the trunk hinges up in preperation for chrome :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So let me get this straight...you have nights, and weekends to work on the car and all you got done was take out the trunk mounts? :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 26 2009, 07:43 AM~15467907
> *So let me get this straight... you had 6 yeers to work on the car and all you got done was take out the trunk mounts?  :biggrin:
> *


:burn:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 26 2009, 08:40 AM~15468396
> *:burn:
> *


 :roflmao: :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 26 2009, 10:43 AM~15467907
> *So let me get this straight...you have nights, and weekends to work on the car and all you got done was take out the trunk mounts?  :biggrin:
> *


I got the under side of the trunk 98% complete, The trunk hinges were a 3 hour ordeal (no room and a dull drill bit :uh: ), And worked on my neighbors honda for 6 hours. 

And its not every weekend and weekday :uh: I still got a 2 year old to watch  


:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 26 2009, 11:40 AM~15468396
> *:burn:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 09:20 AM~15468677
> *I got the under side of the trunk 98% complete, The trunk hinges were a 3 hour ordeal (no room and a dull drill bit :uh: ), And worked on my neighbors honda for 6 hours.
> 
> And its not every weekend and weekday :uh: I still got a 2 year old to watch
> :biggrin:
> *


Here we go with excuses about having kids! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 26 2009, 09:50 AM~15468922
> *Here we go with excuses about having kids!  :biggrin:
> *


X2000000000! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 26 2009, 12:50 PM~15468922
> *Here we go with excuses about having kids!  :biggrin:
> *


since I told you mine why dont you tell me yours on why you aint got now pics :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 10:51 AM~15469430
> *since I told you mine why dont you tell me yours on why you aint got now pics :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I have no excuse...I am just lazy and sold the car already! :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 26 2009, 10:59 AM~15469484
> *:biggrin: I have no excuse...I am just lazy and sold the car already!  :biggrin:
> *


well sum mama bitch>>>>>>....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 26 2009, 01:59 PM~15469484
> *:biggrin: I have no excuse...I am just lazy and sold the car already!  :biggrin:
> *


damn you only got 1 kid, no need to get a minivan


----------



## Classic Customs

:angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## Classic Customs

:420:


----------



## mr.russell

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@May 12 2008, 08:23 AM~10634246
> *
> *


SHE WANTED TO SELL HIS 64 AND GOT THE FIST :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mr.russell_@Oct 26 2009, 04:57 PM~15471033
> *SHE WANTED TO SELL HIS 64 AND GOT THE FIST :twak:
> *


 :0 poor girl :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 23 2009, 11:08 AM~15444549
> *NO PICS AGAIN!  :uh:
> *


CO SIGNED


----------



## KAKALAK

I just posted pics :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 05:08 PM~15471734
> *I just posted pics :angry:
> *


STFU :0


----------



## Classic Customs

FTP


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 26 2009, 06:40 PM~15472153
> *FTP
> *



First To Pee
First To Piss
For The People
Fuck The Protocol
Fuck That Puto
For The Passion
:dunno:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 26 2009, 05:40 PM~15472153
> *FUCK THIS POS
> *


CO SIGNED


----------



## Classic Customs

i will give you a hint.... COPS LIE!!!


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 26 2009, 04:52 PM~15472919
> *CO SIGNED
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 11:06 AM~15469536
> *damn you only got 1 kid, no need to get a minivan
> *


Who said mini van? It is all about fuel economy now...thought you were going to hook me up with your pinto on dubs! :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 26 2009, 06:57 PM~15472955
> *i will give you a hint.... COPS LIE!!!
> *


SO DO I .................... :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 26 2009, 07:57 PM~15472955
> *i will give you a hint.... COPS LIE!!!
> *


:0 I get it :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 07:23 PM~15473267
> *:0 I get it  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

heres the link :0 

View My TinyFx


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 26 2009, 08:09 PM~15473094
> *Who said mini van? It is all about fuel economy now...thought you were going to hook me up with your pinto on dubs!  :biggrin:
> *


I was but I ended up trading it in :cheesy: So Im going to need cold hard cash (no ****)


----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Oct 26 2009, 10:12 PM~15474728
> *:biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

SHOW OFF


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Oct 26 2009, 11:25 PM~15475990
> *SHOW OFF
> *


:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 26 2009, 06:08 PM~15473873
> *I was but I ended up trading it in :cheesy: So Im going to need cold hard cash (no ****)
> *


Baller!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 26 2009, 07:57 PM~15472955
> *i will give you a hint.... COPS LIE!!!
> *


 :yessad: i FUCKING HATE the police!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 27 2009, 07:56 AM~15478858
> *Baller!
> *


:nosad: my wish list is getting bigger than my pockets :yessad:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2009, 05:24 AM~15478937
> *:nosad: my wish list is getting bigger than my pockets :yessad:
> *


Sounds familiar!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 26 2009, 06:01 PM~15473774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the link :0
> 
> View My TinyFx
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hood_starra

what up homie i found ya build its nice are you ready for the skeezer's to be all over ya ride


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 27 2009, 01:28 PM~15480954
> *what up homie i found ya build its nice are you ready for the skeezer's to be all over ya ride
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 been ready :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## Classic Customs

:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

need a good front pump?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506270


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 27 2009, 06:45 PM~15485833
> *:uh:
> *


i guess he is far from needing a pump :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 27 2009, 09:42 PM~15485796
> *need a good front pump?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506270
> *


Duval might, I heard his Penis pump was on the blink (no ****) :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## hood_starra

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 27 2009, 04:47 PM~15482752
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 been ready :nicoderm: :biggrin:
> *


well where is the pics of all the fly ass skeezers :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by hood_starra_@Oct 28 2009, 10:16 AM~15490686
> *well where is the pics of all the fly ass skeezers :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


well I aint got candy on the ride for them too lick on :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:nono: 2nd page :nono:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 26 2009, 06:01 PM~15473774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the link :0
> 
> View My TinyFx
> *


 :uh: 


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

:|


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 29 2009, 06:15 AM~15501371
> *:|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Oct 30 2009, 12:49 AM~15510641
> *:uh:
> *


repost :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2009, 08:49 AM~15512468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2009, 06:56 AM~15512773
> *:cheesy:
> *


Repost! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 30 2009, 10:10 AM~15512823
> *Repost!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


dont you start that shit to :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 30 2009, 05:49 AM~15512468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hate dis guy n his football field ofa 4hed :uh:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

DO WORK SONN


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

NO ****


----------



## KAKALAK

Plans for the weekend.... 1st of all let me say :uh: cause it never goes as planned :angry: Taking the dog house off, and may get some of the body mounts(no ****) unbolted. Got it get it ready for the frame wrapping :cheesy: . Will finish sanding the underside of the trunk and set it aside for the time being. Lets see how it goes


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2009, 11:27 AM~15514785
> *Plans for the weekend.... 1st of all let me say :uh: cause it never goes as planned :angry: Taking the dog house off, and may get some of the body mounts(no ****) unbolted. Got it get it ready for the frame wrapping :cheesy: . Will finish sanding the underside of the trunk and set it aside for the time being. Lets see how it goes
> *


 :0 :cheesy: when was this decided? who is doing the wrap? belly getting paint?



:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 30 2009, 02:41 PM~15514899
> *:0  :cheesy: when was this decided? who is doing the wrap? belly getting paint?
> :biggrin:
> *


When a M homie offered his services for almost free :cheesy: Still Hated is doing it. Belly might get an under coating, its a street car


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2009, 01:02 PM~15515473
> *When a M homie offered his services for almost free :cheesy:  Still Hated is doing it. Belly might get an under coating, its a street car
> *


WITH ALL THE TIME AND CHROME AND TRUNK MODS AND SEAM SEALER AND ALL THIS YIP YAPIN AND JAW JACKIN (NO ****) YOU THINK (AT LEAST I THOUGHT) THIS WAS GONNA BE A SHOW CAR!!!! :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 30 2009, 04:46 PM~15515745
> *WITH ALL THE TIME AND CHROME AND TRUNK MODS AND SEAM SEALER AND ALL THIS YIP YAPIN AND JAW JACKIN (NO ****) YOU THINK (AT LEAST I THOUGHT) THIS WAS GONNA BE A SHOW CAR!!!!  :uh:
> *


dont worry little buddy.......................... its still going to hurt some feelings


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2009, 04:11 PM~15516699
> *dont worry little buddy.......................... its still going to hurt some feelings
> *


jus stoppn by 4 a laff :uh:












looks lyk i got it :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 10:18 PM~15518116
> *jus stoppn by 4 a laff :uh:
> looks lyk i got it :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


laugh now cry later their fella


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2009, 07:28 PM~15518198
> *laugh now cry later their fella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: definitly laffn now :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 30 2009, 11:08 PM~15518501
> *:uh: definitly laffn now :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


see the above post


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 30 2009, 04:02 PM~15515473
> *When a M homie offered his services for almost free :cheesy:  Still Hated is doing it. Belly might get an under coating, its a street car
> *



:nosad: :nosad: your way to deep to stop now (no ****) to late to be just a street car street cars are built in months not years (and remember i said no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 31 2009, 02:43 PM~15522483
> *:nosad:  :nosad: your way to deep to stop now (no ****) to late to be just a street car street cars are built in months not years (and remember i said no ****)  :cheesy:
> *


No where near a typical show car. Them cars are flawless. Im hoping for a clean street car thats if the painter is up to the challenge :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

if u wantd a cool street car u shoda got a edsel on dubs


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Oct 31 2009, 03:58 PM~15522913-->
> 
> 
> 
> No where near a typical show car. Them cars are flawless. Im hoping for a clean street car thats if the painter is up to the challenge  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the painter is always up to the challenge but a street car doesnt take 8 years to build then get destroyed on the streets in 1 year! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 31 2009, 04:14 PM~15523014
> *if u wantd a cool street car u shoda got a edsel on dubs
> *



dood :uh: edsels are mere scrap metal its worth more to the scrapyard than anyone else oh yeah dubs are for hood ninjas :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 31 2009, 01:36 PM~15523142
> *dood  :uh:  edsels are mere scrap metal its worth more to the scrapyard than anyone else oh yeah dubs are for hood ninjas  :cheesy:
> *


stfu majikdyke0118!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 31 2009, 04:36 PM~15523142
> *the painter is always up to the challenge but a street car doesnt take 8 years to build then get destroyed on the streets in 1 year! :biggrin: *


oh mine wont .... spent too much money and too many hours on that cutty :yessad:



> *dood  :uh:  edsels are mere scrap metal its worth more to the scrapyard than anyone else oh yeah dubs are for hood ninjas  :cheesy:
> *


:werd: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Oct 31 2009, 05:55 PM~15523581
> *stfu majikdyke0118!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



truf hurts doznt it litle ghuy!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 31 2009, 09:55 PM~15524983
> *truf hurts doznt it litle ghuy!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


that wasnt nice their mike hurtin his ity bity feelings like that  






























 but it was funny :yes:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2009, 11:35 PM~15525538
> *that wasnt nice their mike hurtin his ity bity feelings like that
> but it was funny :yes:
> *



im jus fokkin around no need to get butthurt! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Put in a little work saturday










Suprised I didnt have rust forming from all the leaves and crap hno:










Well got everything off, had to deal with broken clips and such so I had to break out the grinder :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 1 2009, 08:23 AM~15527122
> *im jus fokkin around no need to get butthurt! :biggrin:
> *


G$ please read above :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Radiator support off and will start unbolting the body bushings today :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 1 2009, 05:23 AM~15527122
> *im jus fokkin around no need to get butthurt! :biggrin:
> *


omg. majikdyke has hurted mah butt agen 



(mayb ****)


----------



## hugos76

TTT for KAKALAKA


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Nov 1 2009, 01:23 PM~15528137-->
> 
> 
> 
> omg. majikdyke has hurted mah butt agen
> (mayb ****)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call sloppy seconds (slightly ****)
> <!--QuoteBegin-hugos76_@Nov 1 2009, 02:45 PM~15528574
> *TTT for KAKALAKA
> 
> *


why thanks bro :happysad:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

DO WORK


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 1 2009, 12:17 PM~15528717
> *I call sloppy seconds (slightly ****)
> *


i jus ate cornd beef so its guna b much mor sloppy den u antisipated


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 03:59 PM~15528911
> *i jus ate cornd beef so its guna b much mor sloppy den u antisipated
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

bump for a new page :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

started cleaning the wheel wells up. Got a alot of sanding ahead of me  










Backed the car in so when we seperate the frame and body the frame can be rolled out of the garage while the firewall and other plastic pieces can be prepped or paint :cheesy: 












cleaned the over spray off the window :uh:


----------



## Chevy87

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 1 2009, 04:16 PM~15529498
> *started cleaning the wheel wells up. Got a alot of sanding ahead of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backed the car in so when we seperate the frame and body the frame can be rolled out of the garage while the firewall and other plastic pieces can be prepped or paint :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned the over spray off the window :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Chevy87+Nov 1 2009, 09:40 PM~15530910-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :nicoderm:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 1 2009, 10:25 PM~15531303
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 2 2009, 09:14 AM~15535059
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wuss good Daddy :cheesy: (pause) :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 1 2009, 01:23 PM~15528137
> *omg. majikdyke has hurted mah butt agen
> (mayb ****)
> *



im good for that jus ask my wife!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 1 2009, 05:16 PM~15529498
> *started cleaning the wheel wells up. Got a alot of sanding ahead of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backed the car in so when we seperate the frame and body the frame can be rolled out of the garage while the firewall and other plastic pieces can be prepped or paint :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleaned the over spray off the window :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO HALF YOUR DAY IS TAKING ALL THE SHIT OUR OF YOUR CAR THEN ANOTHER 3 HRS PUTTING BACK IN THE CAR.....MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.....BUILD SHELVES FOR YOU WHIP FOCKER.......AND CLEAN YOUR GARAGE... YOUR GIVING WHITE PEOPLE A BAD NAME WITH YOUR HOARDING :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Nov 2 2009, 10:07 PM~15542045
> *SO HALF YOUR DAY IS TAKING ALL THE SHIT OUR OF YOUR CAR THEN ANOTHER 3 HRS PUTTING BACK IN THE CAR.....MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE.....BUILD SHELVES FOR YOU WHIP FOCKER.......AND CLEAN YOUR GARAGE... YOUR GIVING WHITE PEOPLE A BAD NAME WITH YOUR HOARDING :biggrin:
> *


actually half the day was spent cleaning the garage


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2009, 09:05 PM~15542814
> *actually half the day was spent cleaning the garage
> *


YOU KNOW THE RULES..........................


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 2 2009, 11:35 PM~15543206
> *YOU KNOW THE RULES..........................
> *


look at the pics :cheesy:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2009, 10:48 PM~15543380
> *look at the pics :cheesy:
> *


NICE WINDSHIELD NO ****


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Nov 2 2009, 05:37 PM~15540942
> *im good for that jus ask my wife!!!!!!!!1
> *


ur rite im guna ask ur wife.

wer is kakalak anyways


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout+Nov 2 2009, 11:49 PM~15543401-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WINDSHIELD NO ****
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 2 2009, 11:56 PM~15543493
> *ur rite im guna ask ur wife.
> 
> wer is kakalak anyways
> *


rite hear home scromie :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2009, 09:05 PM~15543599
> *rite hear home scromie :nicoderm:
> *


im goin 2 pretend u didnt jus say dat


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2009, 09:48 PM~15543380
> *look at the pics :cheesy:
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU CLUTTERED THE MESS ON TOP OF THE SHELVES,  BUT STILL DOIN A REALLY GOOD JOB ON THE CAR :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Nov 3 2009, 12:09 AM~15543660-->
> 
> 
> 
> im goin 2 pretend u didnt jus say dat
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad: was it that bad :dunno: (pause)
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 3 2009, 12:17 AM~15543761
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU CLUTTERED THE MESS ON TOP OF THE SHELVES,    BUT STILL DOIN A REALLY GOOD JOB ON THE CAR :thumbsup:
> *


I didnt clean the shelf, thats next on the list


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Love the windshield. Looks like it might be a pain in the ass to see out of. But it's still awesome. And if you're taller than me I don't think you'll have a problem, lol


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2009, 10:05 PM~15542814
> *actually half the day was spent cleaning the garage
> *


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Nov 3 2009, 06:38 PM~15551352-->
> 
> 
> 
> Love the windshield.  Looks like it might be a pain in the ass to see out of.  But it's still awesome.  And if you're taller than me I don't think you'll have a problem, lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I was influenced by Dave with the Starburst. All my windows are done
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Nov 3 2009, 08:51 PM~15552692
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


x2 hno:


----------



## 67juiced

U Getting there homie


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks man :happysad: Im going to try and get the body mounts taken off tonight and double check that nothing else is connected to the car body.


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2009, 04:13 PM~15561660
> *thanks man :happysad: Im going to try and get the body mounts taken off tonight and double check that nothing else is connected to the car body.
> *


 :0 Good luck :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2009, 04:13 PM~15561660
> *thanks man :happysad: Im going to try and get the body mounts taken off tonight and double check that nothing else is connected to the car body.
> *


PICS......................


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 4 2009, 09:34 PM~15564129
> *:0  Good luck :biggrin:
> *


waiting for the kids to go to sleep :angry:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 4 2009, 09:05 PM~15564541
> *waiting for the kids to go to sleep :angry:
> *


 :uh: NO PEDO


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Nov 4 2009, 11:12 PM~15565924
> *:uh: NO PEDO
> *


wtf??
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Nov 4 2009, 11:30 PM~15566137
> *wtf??
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

bunch of pedos :angry: Dont post that sheit in here (no ****) :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I got some Good news................ All the mounts have been unbolted  

Bad news is well not that bad, but some of the mounts werent holding on to the frame anymore due the hole being enlarged (pause) from rust. Pulled one bolt off and their was nothing left of the threads..... just looked like a toothpick. 




So Im glad that Im going through with the wrap, cause The way the body was on the frame.......... the car would of been back on the road pulling the ocassional 3's and I would of buckled my quarters


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2009, 07:43 AM~15568351
> *Well I got some Good news................ All the mounts have been unbolted
> 
> Bad news is well not that bad, but some of the mounts werent holding on to the frame anymore due the hole being enlarged (pause) from rust. Pulled one bolt off and their was nothing left of the threads..... just looked like a toothpick.
> So Im glad that Im going through with the wrap, cause The way the body was on the frame.......... the car would of been back on the road pulling the ocassional 3's and I would of buckled my quarters
> *


NONE OF THIS


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 5 2009, 01:59 PM~15570721
> *NONE OF THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont worry you guys in North FL keep them in buisness


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 5 2009, 05:36 AM~15568337
> *bunch of pedos :angry: Dont post that sheit in here (no ****) :angry:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 05:37 PM~15573061
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


 :|


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863




----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

:0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## buffitout




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## buffitout




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 6 2009, 12:05 AM~15578109
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 6 2009, 01:00 AM~15578056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STFU and GTFO :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## LA CURA

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 6 2009, 09:06 AM~15580169-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MIVLIFE_@Nov 6 2009, 09:15 AM~15580188
> *TTT
> *


:wave: primo :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Hmmm, weird, I assumed since this was on the top of page one there was some progress! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

will hope fully get on the car tonight, Im getting another jack to assist with the lift  (pause) :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2009, 10:28 AM~15582073
> *will hope fully get on the car tonight, Im getting another jack to assist with the lift   (pause) :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Have fun. I think . :uh: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 6 2009, 01:33 PM~15582114
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Have fun.  I think . :uh:  :barf:
> *


Ummmmm I could of swore that it said (pause)

FYI (pause) = (no ****) 

pause is just more politically correct mmmmmmm k :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2009, 10:41 AM~15582203
> *Ummmmm I could of swore that it said (pause)
> 
> FYI      (pause) = (no ****)
> 
> pause is just more politically correct mmmmmmm k :cheesy:
> *


Notice I didn't say a word.


----------



## Pure Xtc

*WHAT UP PLAYA!!! HOW THE CAR COMIN'!!!*


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 6 2009, 02:08 PM~15582501
> *WHAT UP PLAYA!!!  HOW THE CAR COMIN'!!!
> *


bout to wrap the frame, Congrats on your baby , Glad to see she was born healthy!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 6 2009, 12:33 AM~15577756
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 7 2009, 01:00 AM~15588416
> *:h5:
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2009, 02:52 PM~15583579
> *bout to wrap the frame, Congrats on your baby , Glad to see she was born healthy!!!!!
> *



1/4" FULLY MOLDED!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


THANKS BRA!!! SHE A STRONG GIRL, ALWAYS MOVIN AROUND, LIFTING HER HEAD'N SHIT!! HUNGER SUCKER TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 7 2009, 10:32 AM~15590355
> *1/4" FULLY MOLDED!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS BRA!!!  SHE A STRONG GIRL, ALWAYS MOVIN AROUND, LIFTING HER HEAD'N SHIT!!  HUNGER SUCKER TOO!!!  :biggrin:
> *


funny they get hungier as they get older so watch out and lock the panteries :biggrin: 

Not really molded but for the pieces that you can see from the wheel wells and front when its locked up showing off the chrome :0


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2009, 01:28 PM~15591565
> *funny they get hungier as they get older so watch out and lock the panteries  :biggrin:
> 
> Not really molded but for the pieces that you can see from the wheel wells and front when its locked up showing off the chrome :0
> *



STOMACHS LIKE BLACK HOLES!!


KEEP US POSTED WITH PICS!!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

Well this is as far as I got today, had to go to **** depot (no ****) :cheesy: and get 2 4X4's. It will be finished tomorrow.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2009, 04:45 PM~15593304
> *Well this is as far as I got today, had to go to **** depot (no ****) :cheesy:  and get 2 4X4's. It will be finished tomorrow.
> 
> *


i bet it wasnt **** depo til u showd up


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Nov 6 2009, 04:00 AM~15578056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf=what tha fail :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Nov 7 2009, 07:50 PM~15593335-->
> 
> 
> 
> i bet it wasnt **** depo til u showd up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow :|
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Nov 7 2009, 08:24 PM~15593527
> *wtf=what tha fail :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

getting back on the car here in a little bit (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2009, 05:42 PM~15593624
> *wow gmuny ur so funy ur da best frend a crazy guy lyk me cood evr hoep 4
> *


:h5:


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Nov 8 2009, 03:09 PM~15598350-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Nov 8 2009, 03:34 PM~15598523
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2009, 11:28 AM~15591565
> *funny they get hungier as they get older so watch out and lock the panteries  :biggrin:
> 
> Not really molded but for the pieces that you can see from the wheel wells and front when its locked up showing off the chrome :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 8 2009, 07:18 PM~15599872
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


gettin it ready big Dawg :yes: :yes:


----------



## Classic Customs

:nicoderm:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

take out your rear coils and if you got wheel skates take off the rims and tires and put the skates under the drums this way it doesnt need to be lifted so high......and the 4x4 that has the blocks of wood on wont work like that the board will hang to low


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

lookin gooood


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2009, 04:27 PM~15599955
> *gettin it ready big Dawg :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And i see........................


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 8 2009, 08:10 PM~15600256
> *take out your rear coils and if you got wheel skates take off the rims and tires and put the skates under the drums this way it doesnt need to be lifted so high......and the 4x4 that has the blocks of wood on wont work like that the board will hang to low
> *


yeah I wish I had some wheel dollies. I might need to go to Harbor freight and get 2 of them. The car still needs to come up atleast 1 more block both front and back. Its just getting real high and I am thinking of Ideas on how to get the body up without making it unsafe, cause I want to coat the bottom of the car before putting it all back together. Thanks for the input


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 8 2009, 10:31 PM~15601536
> *And i see........................
> *


LMK about the steel when you get a chance


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

PAGE 2? NOT LIKE YOU.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 8 2009, 07:31 PM~15601540
> *yeah I wish I had some wheel dollies. I might need to go to Harbor freight and get 2 of them. The car still needs to come up atleast 1 more block both front and back. Its just getting real high and I am thinking of Ideas on how to get the body up without making it unsafe, cause I want to coat the bottom of the car before putting it all back together. Thanks for the input
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 02:36 PM~15607820
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: im def gonna buy a set from you bro,i had a set of 4 from harbor freight and they all broke.


----------



## crucialjp

bump for lifting that body off the frame. You getting any help or you doing it solo?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Nov 9 2009, 02:36 PM~15607820-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you but figured I was only going to use them once and HF has 2 for 60 bucks, I figured after buying them and you shipping them to me, Id be indebted to you for 500.00
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 02:51 PM~15608034
> *:roflmao: im def gonna buy a set from you bro,i had a set of 4 from harbor freight and they all broke.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 thanks for the buzz kill. I was planning on buying some friday.
> <!--QuoteBegin-crucialjp_@Nov 9 2009, 04:36 PM~15609200
> *bump for lifting that body off the frame. You getting any help or you doing it solo?
> *


Doing it solo homie. Pain in the ass (pause). When I get the frame painted Im going to use engine hoists to lower it back down. It would sure enough get scraped by going it this way.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Nov 9 2009, 02:17 PM~15607542
> *PAGE 2? NOT LIKE YOU.
> *


I watched it get bumped to the 2nd page I bumped some other topics, I think yours was one of them or maybe it was pako's :nicoderm:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 9 2009, 04:40 PM~15609858
> *I watched it get bumped to the 2nd page I bumped some other topics, I think yours was one of them or maybe it was pako's :nicoderm:
> *


BUMPING IS FOR ****'S :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Nov 9 2009, 05:53 PM~15609986
> *BUMPING IS FOR ****'S :uh:
> *


thanks for the bump **** (pause)


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Nov 9 2009, 11:51 AM~15608034-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: im def gonna buy a set from you bro,i had a set of 4 from harbor freight and they all broke.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 9 2009, 02:36 PM~15609830
> *I was going to ask you but figured I was only going to use them once and HF has 2 for 60 bucks, I figured after buying them and you shipping them to me, Id be indebted to you for 500.00
> :0 thanks for the buzz kill. I was planning on buying some friday.
> 
> Doing it solo homie. Pain in the ass (pause). When I get the frame painted Im going to use engine hoists to lower it back down. It would sure enough get scraped by going it this way.
> *


the only thing that makes one set better than another is the casters. NOONE uses better casters than me. tested and guaranteed

:0 :cheesy: but for just all you need them for that cheap junk should work.


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 9 2009, 07:09 PM~15610888
> *:biggrin:
> the only thing that makes one set better than another is the casters. NOONE uses better casters than me. tested and guaranteed
> 
> :0  :cheesy:  but for just all you need them for that cheap junk should work.
> *


thats what I was thinking :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 9 2009, 11:46 PM~15614394
> *:uh:
> *


who pissed in your cherrios :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 9 2009, 09:47 PM~15615361
> *who pissed in your cherrios :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


i did. was out of milk :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 10 2009, 12:53 AM~15615463
> *i did. was out of milk :wave:
> *


 I just use sugar water (pause) :h5: for improvising :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2009, 06:12 AM~15617919
> *I just use sugar water (pause) :h5: for improvising :cheesy:
> *


x2 growing up we had that nasty milk you make from powder :angry: 


i just used sugar water


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Nov 10 2009, 10:00 AM~15618120-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 growing up we had that nasty milk you make from powder  :angry:
> i just used sugar water
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> copycatter :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 10 2009, 10:03 AM~15618137
> *
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2009, 10:00 AM~15618120
> *x2 growing up we had that nasty milk you make from powder  :angry:
> i just used sugar water
> *


yup....shit was greyish and disgusting!.....my pops was always looking to save a buck,but there was 7 kids to feed so i guess quantity over quality


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 10 2009, 04:03 PM~15623820
> *yup....shit was greyish and disgusting!.....my pops was always looking to save a buck,but there was 7 kids to feed so i guess quantity over quality
> *


true. i'm glad i came up in the gutter though. makes for a better now :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

ADDY FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2009, 07:59 PM~15624600
> *true. i'm glad i came up in the gutter though. makes for a better now  :biggrin:
> *


amen brother.....nowadays even the hard times are goodtimes


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 10 2009, 05:14 PM~15624808
> *amen brother.....nowadays even the hard times are goodtimes
> *


no joke. that's what i kept thinking when i was all laid up from that crash. i'm more determined now more than ever. i cant never let my kid see a quarter of what i seen


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2009, 08:22 PM~15624926
> *no joke. that's what i kept thinking when i was all laid up from that crash. i'm more determined now more than ever. i cant never let my kid see a quarter of what i seen
> *


you got the right state of mind bro,i know far to many people that have it sooo good and still have nerve to whine and complain.ive been blessed with 2 awesome kids and i always go out of my way so they can grow up better than i did.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 10 2009, 05:33 PM~15625098
> *you got the right state of mind bro,i know far to many people that have it sooo good and still have nerve to whine and complain.ive been blessed with 2 awesome kids and i always go out of my way so they can grow up better than i did.
> *


  :thumbsup: never forget the struggle bro


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Nov 10 2009, 07:59 PM~15624600-->
> 
> 
> 
> true. i'm glad i came up in the gutter though. makes for a better now  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Classic [email protected] 10 2009, 08:01 PM~15624623
> *ADDY FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 pm sent awhile ago :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 08:14 PM~15624808
> *amen brother.....nowadays even the hard times are goodtimes
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :werd:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2009, 09:11 PM~15625547
> *  :thumbsup:  never forget the struggle bro
> *


x2


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2009, 09:11 PM~15625547
> *  :thumbsup:  never forget the struggle bro
> *


 :nicoderm: fersure


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KAKALAK

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 10 2009, 08:01 PM~15624623
> *ADDY FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL  :thumbsup:
> *


nice avi :nicoderm:


----------



## PAYASO'S49

whats up joto post some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Nov 11 2009, 09:55 PM~15637863
> *whats up joto post some pics. :biggrin:
> *


your a page late


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2009, 06:30 PM~15637586
> *nice avi :nicoderm:
> *


hapy birfdae kid :wave:


82 members are celebrating their birthday today
Booyaa63(35), 96 Caddy(26), LowRanger(14), 87cuttlashopper(35), f150lowrider(25), caddy4yaass(26), Babygirl909(24), TwIsTeDvIsIoN(21), big_d_expo(57), elnino68(26), knowlage(25), natedog(32), PuRe64(25), ja-keem(24), C92(23), ryanbooton(29), Yayo(23), mazdarotti2000(32), JIZTHAPIMP215(27), restorablecars(47), SCOOTDOGGS73(32), Go Go F(37), hugo_51chevy(43), jdelrioak47(29), DrPhilMadeMeDoIt(26), riviera82(41), VINCENT408(23), ima_r_tiste(50), crazypiccasso17(24), Homegirl_713(25), sticky(30), Bicicleta Azteca BK(19), KROME83KUTTY(23), cuntrylowmain421(22), texasfleetwood(29), blvdgangsta(29), biglizrd(45), henry1984k(26), TXLINCOLN(30), FATT AL(18), smurfette(35), regalnatedog(32), imapitbull78(31), biggie209(34), Blazerbump03(22), adictive-dvillain(33), L0wLyfe(32), ski187ttle(51), REGCITY(24), diablo_js(30), Quise(24), s66rag(35), chevy ridein hot(26), goodtimes b.c(19), _JuiCeD65_(21), EB AZTECAS PREZ(38), V'SKUSTOMS(23), WEGOWEB.ORG(37), vampbloodraven(21), silvercaprice(48), georgerr(45), chromeandpaint(34), trooper smith(33), doyles83gp(28), ernie(39), gramma(32), Taste of True(37), Mr.409(23), gomez68(35), Pumpkin Escobar(37), Guero_joe11(19), big nate(32), 87CADDY DADDY(30), chato26(31), SXBOMB(27), infamous704(30), salty1(30), Puffin(21), baldwinc(32), *CRACKER-LAC(37),* 1Lethallow(41), 91BLAZER325TX(30)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 02:06 AM~15640605
> *hapy birfdae kid :wave:
> 82 members are celebrating their birthday today
> Booyaa63(35), 96 Caddy(26), LowRanger(14), 87cuttlashopper(35), f150lowrider(25), caddy4yaass(26), Babygirl909(24), TwIsTeDvIsIoN(21), big_d_expo(57), elnino68(26), knowlage(25), natedog(32), PuRe64(25), ja-keem(24), C92(23), ryanbooton(29), Yayo(23), mazdarotti2000(32), JIZTHAPIMP215(27), restorablecars(47), SCOOTDOGGS73(32), Go Go F(37), hugo_51chevy(43), jdelrioak47(29), DrPhilMadeMeDoIt(26), riviera82(41), VINCENT408(23), ima_r_tiste(50), crazypiccasso17(24), Homegirl_713(25), sticky(30), Bicicleta Azteca BK(19), KROME83KUTTY(23), cuntrylowmain421(22), texasfleetwood(29), blvdgangsta(29), biglizrd(45), henry1984k(26), TXLINCOLN(30), FATT AL(18), smurfette(35), regalnatedog(32), imapitbull78(31), biggie209(34), Blazerbump03(22), adictive-dvillain(33), L0wLyfe(32), ski187ttle(51), REGCITY(24), diablo_js(30), Quise(24), s66rag(35), chevy ridein hot(26), goodtimes b.c(19), _JuiCeD65_(21), EB AZTECAS PREZ(38), V'SKUSTOMS(23), WEGOWEB.ORG(37), vampbloodraven(21), silvercaprice(48), georgerr(45), chromeandpaint(34), trooper smith(33), doyles83gp(28), ernie(39), gramma(32), Taste of True(37), Mr.409(23), gomez68(35), Pumpkin Escobar(37), Guero_joe11(19), big nate(32), 87CADDY DADDY(30), chato26(31), SXBOMB(27), infamous704(30), salty1(30), Puffin(21), baldwinc(32), CRACKER-LAC(37), 1Lethallow(41), 91BLAZER325TX(30)
> *


thats not me and my birthday is in april, so send my present then  :wave:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

what up homie.. whats new


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@Nov 12 2009, 02:36 PM~15644759
> *what up homie.. whats new
> *


this weekend I will hopefully get the cutty up to the needed height so that I can get the body stabilized.


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup cracka? :wave:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 02:55 PM~15644916
> *this weekend I will hopefully get the cutty up to the needed height so that I can get the body stabilized.
> *



right on homie.. keep it updated ..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Nov 12 2009, 04:21 PM~15645676-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup cracka? :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SwAnGiN88_@Nov 12 2009, 06:44 PM~15647005
> *right on homie.. keep it updated ..
> *



for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 02:55 PM~15644916
> *this weekend I will hopefully get the cutty up to the needed height so that I can get the body stabilized.
> *


wish i was close by so i could help ya out


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 12 2009, 08:05 PM~15647848
> *wish i was close by so i could help ya out
> *


oh you helped me already by giving me the pointers (no ****) and the pics  Borrowed an engine hoist. I will hopefully get to set it up to get the back where it needs to be (no ****) tomorrow. I took Friday off :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

WHATS KRAKKIN KAKA


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 12 2009, 09:26 PM~15650621
> *oh you helped me already by giving me the pointers (no ****) and the pics  Borrowed an engine hoist. I will hopefully get to set it up to get the back where it needs to be (no ****) tomorrow. I took Friday off
> *


 sounded a littel ****..IMO :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 14 2009, 05:17 AM~15662423
> *sounded a littel ****..IMO :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: orly? kuz da needl on my gaydar brok off about 428 pages ago


----------



## KAKALAK

Said fk it and am getting rid of the a/c and heater. Figured it would take too much time preping, painting, and reinstalling it, so I am going to plate it and paint it. Need to 










Got a cherry picker and got the rear of the body up. Man that was too easy :cheesy:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Do work cuzz


----------



## littlerascle59

:wave:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2009, 12:06 PM~15663834
> *Said fk it and am getting rid of the a/c and heater. Figured it would take too much time preping, painting, and reinstalling it, so I am going to plate it and paint it. Need to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a cherry picker and got the rear of the body up. Man that was too easy :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you insane, you stay in Florida.


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2009, 03:06 PM~15663834
> *Said fk it and am getting rid of the a/c and heater. Figured it would take too much time preping, painting, and reinstalling it, so I am going to plate it and paint it. Need to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a cherry picker and got the rear of the body up. Man that was too easy :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2009, 02:06 PM~15663834
> *Said fk it and am getting rid of the a/c and heater. Figured it would take too much time preping, painting, and reinstalling it, so I am going to plate it and paint it. Need to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make sure you do the shelf ontop of the heatbox hole too


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 13 2009, 12:26 AM~15650621
> *oh you helped me already by giving me the pointers (no ****) and the pics  Borrowed an engine hoist. I will hopefully get to set it up to get the back where it needs to be (no ****) tomorrow. I took Friday off
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

Hot damn........................  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 14 2009, 09:20 PM~15666560
> *make sure you do the shelf ontop of the heatbox hole too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what would it cost for you to make me one  well the ac delete plate and the cowl piece


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2009, 11:49 PM~15667511
> *what would it cost for you to make me one  well the ac delete plate and the cowl piece
> *


let me make sure i still have the templates,you gonna weld them in yourself?


----------



## DUVAL

GOOD TO SEE YOU PUT IN QUALITY WORK THAT WON'T FLAKE OFF A YEAR AFTER ITS DONE......HAHAHAHAHA..

BUT FOR REALS GET MY NBER FROM CISCO AND CALL ME.. YOU GONNA NEED BANDAIDS AT THE RATE YOUR GOING.......NO ****.. CALL ME TODAY FOCKER..


O YA FUCK WHAT THEY SAY...... CAUSE THEY AINT DONE SHIT ...........


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 14 2009, 02:06 PM~15663834
> *Said fk it and am getting rid of the a/c and heater. Figured it would take too much time preping, painting, and reinstalling it, so I am going to plate it and paint it. Need to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a cherry picker and got the rear of the body up. Man that was too easy :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Going all out son nice work brother


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Nov 15 2009, 09:18 AM~15669645-->
> 
> 
> 
> let me make sure i still have the templates,you gonna weld them in yourself?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well depends if I can get a gas bottle for my welder. If Not I got a brother that maybe able to hook it up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 01:24 PM~15670516
> *GOOD TO SEE YOU PUT IN QUALITY WORK THAT WON'T FLAKE OFF A YEAR AFTER ITS DONE......HAHAHAHAHA..
> 
> BUT FOR REALS GET MY NBER FROM CISCO AND CALL ME.. YOU GONNA NEED BANDAIDS AT THE RATE YOUR GOING.......NO ****.. CALL ME TODAY FOCKER..
> O YA FUCK WHAT THEY SAY...... CAUSE THEY AINT DONE SHIT ...........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 at the rate they are going their wont be anyone left that can stand them. :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 15 2009, 03:16 PM~15671099
> *Going all out son nice work brother
> *


thanks for the comment Doggy :cheesy: Will call you tomm. Just made it back from the Gator game and I seen the caddy :0 :biggrin: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 16 2009, 12:36 AM~15675384
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

sup kak


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Nov 16 2009, 02:20 AM~15676411
> *sup kak
> *


just living life :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 16 2009, 12:23 AM~15676426
> *just living life  :biggrin:
> *


i feel ya brotha


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 15 2009, 11:23 PM~15676426
> *just loving guys  :biggrin:
> *


:burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 16 2009, 04:42 AM~15677225
> *:burn:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 16 2009, 09:19 AM~15677593
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wuss up Mr OG :cheesy: (no ****) :0


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 16 2009, 10:53 AM~15678648
> *wuss up Mr OG :cheesy: (no ****) :0
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 16 2009, 04:27 PM~15680780
> *:nicoderm:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Classic Customs

TRACKING SAYS WED


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 16 2009, 07:28 PM~15682506
> *TRACKING SAYS WED
> *


so i havent recieved ANY pics of this build your working on


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 16 2009, 06:12 AM~15677573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 16 2009, 07:28 PM~15682506
> *TRACKING SAYS WED
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Cant wait bro..... thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

cut out the template for the delete plate, hopefully I can drop it off to get it made today :0


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2009, 06:18 AM~15688868
> *cut out the template for the delete plate, hopefully I can drop it off to get it made today :0
> *


do work


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Nov 17 2009, 07:27 PM~15694208
> *do work
> *


got the metal today, was going to get them to cut it but couldnt wait around, so I'll cut it myself :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

THANKS FOR THE COMMENT ON MY CLEAN CHIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 17 2009, 08:51 PM~15695093
> *THANKS FOR THE COMMENT ON MY CLEAN CHIPPER :biggrin:
> *


you know I got your back (slightly ****) :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2009, 06:53 PM~15695116
> *you know I got your back  (slightly ****) :happysad: :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 17 2009, 09:02 PM~15695224
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Nov 16 2009, 05:32 PM~15683179-->
> 
> 
> 
> so i havent recieved ANY pics of this build your working on
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 in time grasshopper :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 16 2009, 08:05 PM~15684825
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Cant wait bro..... thanks again :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 should be soon, sorry i was a day late getting them out bro.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 17 2009, 06:29 PM~15694816
> *got the metal today, was going to get them to cut it but couldnt wait around, so I'll cut it myself :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

Sup KAK......


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 17 2009, 10:48 PM~15696510
> *Sup KAK......
> *


I Like that name for your link (no ****) doggy :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO

:0 hEY KAK Wha cha doing with all that ac shit?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Nov 18 2009, 06:23 AM~15700517
> *:0 hEY KAK Wha cha doing with all that ac shit?
> *


well the box I threw away, the heater and ac coil I kept for scrap metal, but if you need something let me know


----------



## DYABLITO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2009, 07:26 AM~15700711
> *well the box I threw away, the heater and ac coil I kept for scrap metal, but if you need something let me know
> *


I need the box :angry: I'll prolly go to the junkyard to look for a decent one.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Nov 18 2009, 08:41 AM~15700756
> *I need the box  :angry:  I'll prolly go to the junkyard to look for a decent one.
> *


damn bro I just busted it up monday night for tuesday's trash  sorry bro


----------



## KAKALAK

Tommy's wheel skates came in :worship: :worship: Might get them under the rear wheels tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2009, 04:11 PM~15705995
> *Tommy's wheel skates came in :worship: :worship: i Might get sum werk dun  tonight. :biggrin:
> *


wer hav i herd dis b4?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 19 2009, 01:35 AM~15710474
> *wer hav i herd dis b4?
> *


I believe you have said it in your thread a time or 2 :uh: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty

We need to get you a build log, and BS log so it is easier to actually track progress! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2009, 04:11 PM~15705995
> *Tommy's wheel skates came in :worship: :worship: Might get them under the rear wheels tonight. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Nov 19 2009, 11:22 AM~15712984-->
> 
> 
> 
> We need to get you a build log, and  BS log so it is easier to actually track progress!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Classic Customs_@Nov 19 2009, 01:38 PM~15714307
> *:0
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 19 2009, 11:18 AM~15714661
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> :yes: :biggrin:
> *


Maybe a build thread, BS thread, and Smiley thread! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 19 2009, 02:28 PM~15714762
> *Maybe a build thread, BS thread, and Smiley thread!  :biggrin:
> *


now that sounds like a plan :cheesy: 


















































:uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 19 2009, 02:28 PM~15714762
> *Maybe a build thread, BS thread, and Smiley thread!  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a good plan to me :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2009, 07:11 PM~15705995
> *Tommy's wheel skates came in :worship: :worship: Might get them under the rear wheels tonight. :biggrin:
> *


gettting them under the wheels WILL NOT be considered progress :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

Page *442*, the perfect 10. :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Nov 19 2009, 08:33 PM~15718405-->
> 
> 
> 
> gettting them under the wheels WILL NOT be considered progress  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, This weekend should get some stuff done
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Nov 19 2009, 11:01 PM~15720195
> *Page 442, the perfect 10. :0
> *


:yes: :wave:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2009, 04:56 AM~15724354
> *I know, This weekend should get some stuff done
> *


Pics or it didn't happen! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 20 2009, 09:41 AM~15724591
> *Pics or it didn't happen!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2009, 10:08 AM~15726093
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


*cough*....smiley thread!......*cough*


----------



## 67juiced

Sup homie......I blieve my ride is heading to a new home :0


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty+Nov 20 2009, 01:17 PM~15726213-->
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*....smiley thread!......*cough*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 02:00 PM~15726684
> *Sup homie......I blieve my ride is heading to a new home :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im making room for it big dawg :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 20 2009, 02:31 PM~15727024
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 67juiced

Im making room for it big dawg :yes: 

Im afraid its too late.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 20 2009, 05:21 PM~15729273
> *:angry:
> Im making room for it big dawg :yes:
> 
> :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Nov 20 2009, 06:02 PM~15730714
> *Im making room for it big dawg :yes:
> *


uber **** :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 67juiced+Nov 20 2009, 11:00 AM~15726684-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup homie......I blieve my ride is heading to a new home :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 20 2009, 11:31 PM~15734634
> *uber **** :uh:
> *


 this cat :biggrin: ......Cars looking great


----------



## KAKALAK

I lost wifi before I could edit that post :biggrin: but I do agree that a no **** was in order :biggrin: 





I got the frame from under the body last night but couldnt get it back in the garage without the help of my neighbor (no ****)  I got a house on a slight hill


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 I just got a check in the mail :0 :0 :0 :0 Hopefully will pick up the caddy this coming week :yes: :yes:


----------



## PETE64

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 21 2009, 02:49 PM~15738871
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 I just got a check in the mail :0  :0  :0  :0  Hopefully will pick up the caddy this coming week :yes: :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

BALLER


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Nov 21 2009, 09:27 PM~15741427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if i was my twin, id prolly fuk myself


----------



## KAKALAK

Started prepping the corners of the frame for the plate..... and started sand blasting the fire wall...... the mess sucks but its alot easier than sanding that rubber coating off :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2009, 07:22 AM~15743359
> *Started prepping the corners of the frame for the plate..... and started sand blasting the fire wall...... the mess sucks but its alot easier than sanding that rubber coating off :biggrin:
> *


do work


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Nov 22 2009, 03:50 PM~15745068
> *do work
> *


:werd:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Nov 22 2009, 12:50 PM~15745068
> *do work
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Just thought of Kakalak's best friend..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
DUVAL....................


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 22 2009, 02:02 PM~15745127
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Just thought of Kakalak's best friend..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DUVAL....................
> *


 :0


----------



## free in t-town

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 22 2009, 01:08 AM~15741588
> *if i was my twin, id prolly fuk myself
> *


You're a little strange aren't ya? Not sure about new zealand but in america sex with siblings = bad and sex with another dude not real cool either but alot of people tolerate it, just not me so much.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by free in t-town_@Nov 22 2009, 01:07 PM~15745152
> *You're a little strange aren't ya? Not sure about new zealand but in america sex with siblings = bad and sex with another dude not real cool either but alot of people tolerate it, just not me so much.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

damn son..... I go out to the garage to put in a little work and you guys are whoring up my thread  :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2009, 04:07 PM~15746265
> *damn son..... I go out to the garage to put in a little work and you guys are whoring up my thread wich was alredy a smiley thred 2 begin wif   :biggrin:
> *


:burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 22 2009, 07:09 PM~15746279
> *:burn:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2009, 05:07 PM~15746265
> *damn son..... I go out to the garage to put in a little work and you guys are whoring up my thread   :biggrin:
> *


wheere the pics?


----------



## Still Hated




----------



## KAKALAK

started flap discing the frame..... ran out of discs so I'll have to make a trip to harbor frieght :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 22 2009, 03:02 PM~15745127
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Just thought of Kakalak's best friend..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DUVAL....................
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

sand blasted the firewall wall then got my son to clean up the sand :happysad:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2009, 09:49 PM~15748107
> *sand blasted the firewall wall then got my son to clean up the sand :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SMALL FORM OF CHILD ABUSE


----------



## KAKALAK

Sprayed a coat of epoxy


















then 2 coats of 2k  













thats all for this week  going tomm to pic of the mistress :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Nov 22 2009, 11:21 PM~15748501
> *SMALL FORM OF CHILD ABUSE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 shhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2009, 07:49 PM~15748107
> *sand blasted the firewall wall then got my son to clean up the sand :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: dam fool dont ur kids got no cloths? evry pik i c of em der all haf naked :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

KAKALAKS NEW REINFORCD AXEL


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2009, 09:49 PM~15748107
> *sand blasted the firewall wall then got my son to clean up the sand :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BREATHING SAND BLAST DUST IS BAD FOR LA RAZA.... :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 03:04 AM~15750781
> *:uh: dam fool dont ur kids got no cloths? evry pik i c of em der all haf naked :ugh:
> *


helikesemnekid :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 23 2009, 07:59 AM~15752048
> *helikesemnekid :biggrin:
> *


:barf:


----------



## Classic Customs

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 23 2009, 02:16 AM~15750391
> *Sprayed a coat of epoxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then 2 coats of 2k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all for this week   going tomm to pic of the mistress :0  :biggrin:
> *



Pics or it Never Happen....... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 03:04 AM~15750781
> *:uh: dam fool dont ur kids got no cloths? evry pik i c of em der all haf naked :ugh:
> *


its florida :uh:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 22 2009, 08:49 PM~15748107
> *sand blasted the firewall wall then got my son to clean up the sand :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Nov 23 2009, 08:35 PM~15758140
> *Pics or it Never Happen....... :biggrin:
> *


waste of my day and 350 bucks..... ... dude has a title that has a buyer and seller signature and it was never transfered. So he is stuck with trying to track down the og owner which later found out that she is dead :uh: He can sell it to another sucker  



mi amigo found one for 1K that Im paying for tomorrow that is in way better condition :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 23 2009, 07:28 PM~15759575
> *its florida :uh:
> *


lol was exactly my thoughts


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 23 2009, 10:41 PM~15759729
> *lol was exactly my thoughts
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 23 2009, 07:28 PM~15759575
> *its florida :uh:
> *


stil :nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 24 2009, 12:04 AM~15760970
> *stil :nosad:
> *


hes a boy :uh: ....... your starting to make think that you had an over protective mom


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 23 2009, 09:09 PM~15761051
> *hes a boy :uh: ....... *


ooooooooooooo. o wel das ok den :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 24 2009, 05:25 AM~15764207
> *ooooooooooooo. o wel das ok den :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Classic Customs

:rofl: these fool just ant right


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 24 2009, 07:52 AM~15764365
> *:rofl:  these fool just ant right
> *


:no: :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

*PARTAAYYY, UP IN HERE!!!!* :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 24 2009, 11:46 AM~15765239
> *PARTAAYYY, UP IN HERE!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

YOU GOT ANY EXTRA TAILLIGHTS? NEED THE DRIVERS SIDE ONE. YOU AINT USING THEM RIGHT NOW! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Nov 24 2009, 02:49 PM~15766943
> *YOU GOT ANY EXTRA TAILLIGHTS? NEED THE DRIVERS SIDE ONE. YOU AINT USING THEM RIGHT NOW! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PETE64

I SEE U :around: :around:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by PETE64_@Nov 24 2009, 04:49 PM~15767963
> *I SEE U :around:  :around:
> *


:scrutinize: I hope you meant that in a no **** kinda way :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2009, 02:49 PM~15767957
> *:uh:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Nov 24 2009, 07:24 PM~15769456
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whyyyyyyyy thats a mighty big cock you have in your avitar........ I wonder what it would taste like if heated and smoothered in butter :wow:





(No **** X Infinity) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

that is a nice looking cock


----------



## littlerascle59

:ugh:
Rooster sounds less ****-ish


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 24 2009, 07:11 PM~15771165
> *:ugh:
> Rooster sounds less ****-ish
> *


that's not really the goal though :angry:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 24 2009, 08:14 PM~15771209
> *that's not really the goal though  :angry:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 24 2009, 10:19 PM~15771279
> *:rofl:
> *


yeah what tommy said :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 24 2009, 10:06 PM~15771110
> *that is a nice looking cock
> *


if you think his is nice..... wait till I post my cock :cheesy: (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 24 2009, 10:11 PM~15771165
> *:ugh:
> Rooster sounds less ****-ish
> *


How about I take AB's cock and stick it in your corn cave and then shove it down your throat :angry: (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2009, 06:53 PM~15770971
> *Whyyyyyyyy thats a mighty big cock you have in your avitar........ I wonder what it would taste like if heated and smoothered in butter :wow:
> (No **** X Infinity) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U R CRAZY :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ABLOWBOY_@Nov 24 2009, 10:26 PM~15771354
> *U R CRAZY :biggrin:
> *


real reconize real :biggrin:


----------



## ABES1963

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2009, 07:28 PM~15771373
> *real reconize real :biggrin:
> *


HEY I HAVE A SECTION IN THE OFFTOPIC SECTION ABOUT MY COCKS (NO **** ) CHECK IT OUT


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2009, 08:23 PM~15771324
> *How about I take AB's cock and stick it in your corn cave and then shove it down your throat :angry:  (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 24 2009, 10:46 PM~15771579
> *:ugh: hno:
> *


come on............... I thought all you black people liked cock :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 





(no ****) and (non racist) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 24 2009, 08:46 AM~15765239
> *PARTAAYYY, UP IN HERE!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam dat wite ***** gots gums 4 days


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 7 2009, 05:45 PM~15593304
> *Well this is as far as I got today, had to go to **** depot (no ****) :cheesy:  and get 2 4X4's. It will be finished tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you get it off with the engine hoist or with jacks? i seen you did the rear with a hoist.

will it be difficult to realign to the body mount holes?
i want to do this to my 65


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 25 2009, 07:15 AM~15775754
> *how did you get it off with the engine hoist or with jacks? i seen you did the rear with a hoist.
> 
> will it be difficult to realign to the body mount holes?
> i want to do this to my 65
> *


I took the body off using 2- 3 ton floor jacks. It was alot of moving things around to get the body up high enough so that the rear hump (no ****) could slide under the 4X4 holding up the front. I got ahold of an engine hoist and was then able to get the rear up higher (no ****). Plus Classic Customs (LiL) sent me some tire dollies....... A real big help in getting the frame to roll out from under the body, cause I had to take my tires off for clearance reasons. 
It will be difficult when it comes time to put it back on, so Im prolly going to rent another engine hoist. I damn sure dont want to scratch my fresh paint


----------



## knight time

Hows your car coming along? Did you ever get that orange you were looking for?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Nov 25 2009, 08:41 AM~15775875
> *Hows your car coming along? Did you ever get that orange you were looking for?
> *


Its coming...... (no ****) but the money went on hold for it cause I bought another car :biggrin: I havent got the paint yet but hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 25 2009, 05:39 AM~15775873-->
> 
> 
> 
> I took the body off using 2- 3 ton floor jacks. It was alot of moving things around to get the body up high enough so that the rear hump (no ****) could slide under the 4X4 holding up the front. I got ahold of an engine hoist and was then able to get the rear up higher (no ****). Plus Classic Customs (LiL) sent me some tire dollies....... A real big help in getting the frame to roll out from under the body, cause I had to take my tires off for clearance reasons.
> It will be difficult when it comes time to put it back on, so Im prolly going to rent another engine hoist. I damn sure dont want to scratch my fresh paint
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been there before. my first frame off.. just the firewall though so it was an easy fix
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2009, 05:55 AM~15775893
> *Its coming...... (no ****) but the money went on hold for it cause I bought another car :biggrin: I havent got the paint yet but hopefully it will be soon.
> *


 :uh: ummm been there to lol


----------



## 67juiced

:biggrin: :0  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 25 2009, 09:25 AM~15775962
> *been there before. my first frame off.. just the firewall though so it was an easy fix
> 
> :uh: ummm been there to lol
> *


:yessad:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 24 2009, 09:07 PM~15771828
> *come on............... I thought all you black people liked cock :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> (no ****) and (non racist) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


: \


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 25 2009, 06:39 AM~15775873
> *I took the body off using 2- 3 ton floor jacks. It was alot of moving things around to get the body up high enough so that the rear hump (no ****) could slide under the 4X4 holding up the front. I got ahold of an engine hoist and was then able to get the rear up higher (no ****). Plus Classic Customs (LiL) sent me some tire dollies....... A real big help in getting the frame to roll out from under the body, cause I had to take my tires off for clearance reasons.
> It will be difficult when it comes time to put it back on, so Im prolly going to rent another engine hoist. I damn sure dont want to scratch my fresh paint
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 25 2009, 12:34 PM~15777010
> *: \
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 25 2009, 07:26 PM~15781019
> *ttt  :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 27 2007, 11:54 AM~7786272
> *Well this is my build up of my 86 Cutlass Supreme. I named it "A Todo Costo" translated to english "At All Cost". Ive had this car for going on 5 years and its still not finished. :uh: I was single when I got the car but got married shortly after which you know your outlook changes slightly. I've moved 7 times since owning the car, Got married, had 3 kids, and not to mention all the problems that come with those. I am going to get this car done one way or another. So thats why i named it what I did.
> *


 :uh: ADD 28 MO YEERS HOMY SKRONY


----------



## littlerascle59

Damn Gmuny, you dug deep in the crates for that quote.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 25 2009, 08:36 PM~15783577
> *Damn Gmuny, you dug deep in the crates for that quote.
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 25 2009, 11:36 PM~15783577
> *Damn Gmuny, you dug deep in my cave for that quote.
> *



:0 :ugh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIE, TRY NOT TO O.D. :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Nov 25 2009, 11:28 PM~15784999
> * HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIE, TRY NOT TO O.D. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863+Nov 26 2009, 01:28 AM~15784999-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIE, TRY NOT TO O.D. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Nov 26 2009, 03:51 AM~15786508
> *x2
> *


thanks their doggies :biggrin: And the same to you :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated




----------



## Still Hated




----------



## DUVAL

HAPPY TURKEY DAY.............FROM STREETSTYLE CC


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Nov 26 2009, 09:53 AM~15787462-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Thanks giving doggie :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Nov 26 2009, 11:42 AM~15788040
> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY.............FROM STREETSTYLE CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am thankful to Duval for posting that pic :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Nov 26 2009, 08:42 AM~15788040
> *HAPPY TURKEY DAY.............FROM STREETSTYLE CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: das da only thng tits about dis thred


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2009, 04:49 PM~15790751
> *:uh: das da only thng tits about dis thred
> *


 :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 26 2009, 04:49 PM~15790751
> *:uh: das da only thng tits about dis thred
> *


gotta agree witya money :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 26 2009, 04:31 PM~15791955
> *:angry:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 26 2009, 05:04 PM~15792240
> *gotta agree witya money :biggrin:
> *


:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

Bout to go get the coupe from Springhill FL................... :0 :0 :0 I cant wait :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Classic Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 06:09 AM~15796096
> *Bout to go get the coupe from Springhill FL................... :0  :0  :0  I cant wait :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 05:09 AM~15796096
> *Bout to go get the coupe from Springhill FL................... :0  :0  :0  I cant wait :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I thought there was a issue with that...or is this another one ????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Yeeeeesssssssssiiiiiiirrrrrrrr Just got back with my brother Cisco and brought home this....... a way better deal than the 1st caddy and *WITH NO TITLE PROBLEMS*


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 12:41 PM~15797912
> *Yeeeeesssssssssiiiiiiirrrrrrrr Just got back with my brother Cisco and brought home this....... a way better deal than the 1st caddy and WITH NO TITLE PROBLEMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now you talkn...................  :biggrin: :0 I likes........   Cisco the booty grabber ?????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Still Hated

Yall still going to the toy drive next weekend ????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 27 2009, 03:45 PM~15797939
> *Now you talkn...................   :biggrin:  :0  I likes........    Cisco the booty grabber ?????? :0  :0  :0
> *


:yes: Thanks bro :biggrin: Needs a little work to be streetable but its alot closer than the cutty :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 27 2009, 03:46 PM~15797949
> *Yall still going to the toy drive next weekend ????
> *


Im trying to if I can get a baby sitter


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 12:47 PM~15797954
> *:yes: Thanks bro :biggrin:  Needs a little work to be streetable but its alot closer than the cutty :biggrin:
> *


Looks good...........got a purple one in the backyard right now..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 27 2009, 03:48 PM~15797965
> *Looks good...........got a purple one in the backyard right now..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 A Parts Car??????


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 12:47 PM~15797962
> *Im trying to if I can get a baby sitter
> *


Why dont you bring him ???? Thinking about heading to NC on the 20....but i'll be there next weekend..... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 27 2009, 03:49 PM~15797980
> *Why dont you bring him ???? Thinking about heading to NC on the 20....but i'll be there next weekend..... :biggrin:
> *


I got 3 nikkah  Thats alot of kids to watch....... but I think I'll make it


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 12:49 PM~15797974
> *:0  :0  :0 A Parts Car??????
> *


Nope.....one coming out...already has full chrome undies...i'll send you some pics....      G-14 classifed... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 27 2009, 03:51 PM~15797993
> *Nope.....one coming out...already has full chrome undies...i'll send you some pics....          G-14 classifed... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Waiting :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 12:51 PM~15797991
> *I got 3 nikkah   Thats alot of kids to watch....... but I think I'll make it
> *


My bad........ :0 :0 :0 i thought you just had your son..from the pics.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i got 2.......and my boy has 2 thats going with me.... :biggrin: Daddy Day Care fool.................


----------



## 805MAC1961

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Nov 22 2009, 07:48 PM~15748101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Nov 27 2009, 03:52 PM~15798012
> *My bad........ :0  :0  :0 i thought you just had your son..from the pics.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: i got 2.......and my boy has 2 thats going with me.... :biggrin: Daddy Day Care fool.................
> *


dayum son how old are you???? :cheesy: (no ****)


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Nov 27 2009, 03:53 PM~15798019
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:yessad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 12:41 PM~15797912
> *Yeeeeesssssssssiiiiiiirrrrrrrr Just got back with my brother Cisco and brought home this....... a way better deal than the 1st caddy and WITH NO TITLE PROBLEMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: hay crakr snatch its missn 2 dooz


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 27 2009, 04:22 PM~15798176
> *:uh: hay crakr snatch its missn 2 dooz
> *


yeah they're at the factory :uh: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Nov 27 2009, 02:51 PM~15797993-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.....one coming out...already has full chrome undies...i'll send you some pics....          G-14 classifed... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 27 2009, 02:52 PM~15798009
> *
> Waiting :cheesy:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :angry: secrets dont make friends!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 27 2009, 10:08 PM~15800740
> * :angry: secrets dont make friends!
> *


:nosad:


----------



## KAKALAK

Started welding up the ac delete plate in the firewall. Its 12:30A and Im going to call it quits for the night


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 10:26 PM~15802709
> *Started welding up the ac delete plate in the firewall. Its pussy :uh:*


----------



## mr.dannyboy

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Nov 28 2009, 03:55 AM~15803738-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: pussy  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well you are what you eat........... :cheesy: :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.dannyboy_@Nov 28 2009, 05:41 AM~15804078
> *uffin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 12:57 PM~15798044
> *dayum son how old are you???? :cheesy: (no ****)
> *


Whats age have to with anything ?????


----------



## Still Hated

:angry: secrets dont make friends!
[/quote]
Ok JP........i'll let you see to.......trade for the Wagon G-14's.....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:0


> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 10:26 PM~15802709
> *Started welding up the ac delete plate in the firewall. Its 12:30A and Im going to call it quits for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated+Nov 28 2009, 11:05 AM~15804549-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats age have to with anything ?????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Still [email protected] 28 2009, 11:09 AM~15804562
> *:angry: secrets dont make friends!
> Ok JP........i'll let you see to.......trade for the Wagon G-14's.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont get your hopes up..... I still aint got no pm
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 28 2009, 12:39 PM~15804956
> *:0  :0
> *


:yes: :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 27 2009, 11:26 PM~15802709
> *Started welding up the ac delete plate in the firewall. Its 12:30A and Im going to call it quits for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Puttin in work, I see. I still say you shoulda got the gbody heater only option tho. You gonna need defrost someday.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 28 2009, 01:22 PM~15805142
> *Puttin in work, I see. I still say you shoulda got the gbody heater only option tho. You gonna need defrost someday.
> *


thats the beauty of having more than one car........ if the windows are ice I'll drive something else :cheesy: Plus I aint moving anywhere that the cold would be a problem  :x:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 01:35 PM~15805858
> * :x:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 28 2009, 03:59 PM~15805996
> *:roflmao:
> *


thats the new smiley for us lay it lowers :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 02:29 PM~15806491
> *thats the new smiley for us lay it lowers :biggrin: :h5:
> *


:uh: o grate. dats all dis thred needs, mor smileys. :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 28 2009, 05:39 PM~15806555
> *:uh: o grate. dats all dis thred needs, mor smileys. :uh:
> *


Hey G$.................. :x: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Classic Customs

:x:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 28 2009, 07:33 PM~15807114
> *:x:
> *


:nicoderm: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

About got the delete plate 100% :0 :x:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 05:31 PM~15807443
> *im About 2 get dis smiley thred deleted   :0 :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


:x:


----------



## littlerascle59

:x:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:x:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Nov 28 2009, 07:33 PM~15807114-->
> 
> 
> 
> :x:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 10:26 PM~15808185
> *:x:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Nov 28 2009, 11:13 PM~15808617
> *:x:
> *



:x: x3 :x: :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:burn:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 28 2009, 10:29 PM~15809804
> *:x: x3 :x: :biggrin:
> *


so u crosd ur fingrs in hoeps dat ur thred wil get deletd? :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 29 2009, 03:27 AM~15810647
> *so u crosd ur fingrs in hoeps dat ur thred wil get deletd? :scrutinize:
> *


nope just saved it with a ATC PIK PAK :cheesy: :x:

finished the firewall plate :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2009, 06:45 AM~15811363
> *nope just saved it with a ATC PIK PAK :cheesy:  :x:
> 
> finished the firewall plate :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
Just an idea but I think it would be hella cool to have the tilt front end on your ride.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 29 2009, 01:15 PM~15812090
> *:0
> Just an idea but I think it would be hella cool to have the tilt front end on your ride.
> *


no sir.... keep those ideas to yourself  Thats the reason why my car is taking so long. I start thinking...... " You know , while its tore down I might as well do ......"


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2009, 11:19 AM~15812100
> *no sir.... keep those ideas to yourself   Thats the reason why my car is taking so long. I start thinking...... " You know , while its tore down I might as well do ......"
> *


I know exactly what you mean. Thats why I like and dislike motivational Cutty pics because everytime I see one, their usually another thing I gotta get before I start my build. For example, I saw a Cutlass on the net that had a Olds 455 in it, now I got a Olds 455, and so on and so on. :|


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 29 2009, 01:23 PM~15812132
> *I know exactly what you mean. Thats why I like and dislike motivational Cutty pics because everytime  I see one, their usually another thing I gotta get before I start my build. For example, I saw a Cutlass on the net that had a Olds 455 in it, now I got a Olds 455, and so on and so on. :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yessad:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh: 8999 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh: :uh: * DA 9000TH SMILEY POAST IN HEER * :uh: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 29 2009, 02:43 PM~15813652
> *:uh: :uh:  DA 9000TH SMILEY POAST IN HEER  :uh: :uh:
> *


DAS GANGSTUH :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 29 2009, 05:43 PM~15813652
> *:uh: :uh:  DA 9000TH SMILEY POAST IN HEER  :uh: :uh:
> *


:h5:


----------



## regalman806




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 29 2009, 06:38 PM~15814051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Are there any build pics on this 451 page thread?!?!?!


----------



## KAKALAK

ground the welds, applied kitty hair and then skim coated with filler. I still got to sand down the 2nd coat of filler, ran out of time


----------



## IN YA MOUF

Nice!...but you're doin it wrong!!! That car has no frame under it!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 29 2009, 10:03 PM~15815481
> *Nice!...but you're doin it wrong!!! That car has no frame under it!!! :uh: :biggrin:
> *


I thought that when you take the body off the frame............ thats when your doin it right  :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2009, 08:10 PM~15815547
> *I thought that when you take the body off the frame............ thats when your doin it right  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2009, 09:10 PM~15815547
> *I thought that when you take the body off the frame............ thats when your doin it right  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: nope..only when you weld then rack to the trunk pan..then you're on the right path..  :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 29 2009, 10:37 PM~15815822
> *:nono: nope..only when you weld then rack to the trunk pan..then you're on the right path..  :uh: :biggrin:
> *


I cant say that it aint crossed my mind a time or 2 :happysad: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## 350_85_BroughamCut

your cutty's coming along nicely! dont' think i'm quite ready to do a frame off build tho, seems like a shit load of work...I have a question, I'm using epoxy primer on my bumper covers, then gonna shoot some poly prime on top of that, wet sand then seal and paint...i'm not using a flexible bumper primer, but I thought the epoxy was good enough, and as long as I use a flex agent in the paint I should be fine right?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 350_85_BroughamCut_@Nov 30 2009, 01:08 AM~15817759
> *your cutty's coming along nicely! dont' think i'm quite ready to do a frame off build tho, seems like a shit load of work...I have a question, I'm using epoxy primer on my bumper covers, then gonna shoot some poly prime on top of that, wet sand then seal and paint...i'm not using a flexible bumper primer, but I thought the epoxy was good enough, and as long as I use a flex agent in the paint I should be fine right?
> *


no need to epoxy just spray an "Adhesion Promoter" product on it before the primer it. The flex agent in primer evaporates out of the mixture anyways so I have been told.... so it really doesnt matter if your painting it on your car. Now if your going to be bending it or something than you would need to worry about it.


What I would do is go to a body shop supply store and tell them what your doing and they should set you up with some rattle can primer that is made for the urethane bumpers. They also got sealer for them too.


----------



## 79 cutty

Holy shit! Actual progress! Looking good fool!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 30 2009, 04:42 PM~15823198
> *Holy shit! Actual progress! Looking good fool!
> *


:x:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2009, 06:15 PM~15815035
> *ground the welds, applied kitty hair and then skim coated with filler. I still got to sand down the 2nd coat of filler, ran out of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i'm about 90% sure i'm smoothing the firewall on my new project  



only thing is, i suck at body work lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

lookin good, cracker jack!


----------



## regalman806




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Nov 30 2009, 08:56 PM~15825510-->
> 
> 
> 
> i'm about 90%  sure i'm smoothing the firewall on my new project
> only thing is, i suck at body work lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im only a plane ticket away  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JESUS H. [email protected] 30 2009, 09:23 PM~15825832
> *lookin good, cracker jack!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalman806_@Nov 30 2009, 10:55 PM~15826890
> *
> 
> *


You are the man for posting that video (no ****) :yes: I aint seen that sheit since high school  :biggrin: uhhhuuhhhhuuhhhhhuhhh ehhhehhhheeehhhhhh :cheesy:


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 30 2009, 11:11 PM~15827928
> *Im only a plane ticket away   :biggrin:
> Thanks man :happysad:
> You are the man for posting that video (no ****) :yes: I aint seen that sheit since high school   :biggrin:  uhhhuuhhhhuuhhhhhuhhh ehhhehhhheeehhhhhh :cheesy:
> *



TAKES YOU BACK QUE NO??? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 1 2009, 12:25 AM~15828135
> *TAKES YOU BACK QUE NO???  :biggrin:
> *


simon :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

Question...you plannin on doin anything to your lac?..I'm parting out a '90..lemme know..


----------



## bigg_E

Sup homie its been a minute...how's it going?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Dec 1 2009, 10:43 AM~15831578-->
> 
> 
> 
> Question...you plannin on doin anything to your lac?..I'm parting out a '90..lemme know..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just getting it plaquable. I mean I want to do alot of stuff to it but I need to get on the street. What would you let the hood go for (as long as their is no rot underneath)?
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigg_E_@Dec 1 2009, 12:01 PM~15832037
> *Sup homie its been a minute...how's it going?
> *


Dayum man I thought you fell off the face of the earth :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Looney

WAZ UP HOMIE


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 30 2009, 09:11 PM~15827928
> *Im only a plane ticket away   :biggrin:
> Thanks man :happysad:
> You are the man for posting that video (no ****) :yes: I aint seen that sheit since high school   :biggrin:  uhhhuuhhhhuuhhhhhuhhh ehhhehhhheeehhhhhh :cheesy:
> *


 :0 thanks for the offer homie. maybe just some online tips i can get through it  not that your not welcome to come... you got a spot at my house anytime ya need it bro


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 1 2009, 02:47 PM~15833627
> *:0  thanks for the offer homie. maybe just some online tips i can get through it      not that your not welcome to come... you got a spot at my house anytime ya need it bro
> *


but I promise to keep my had out of the cookie jar  :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2009, 12:03 PM~15832586
> *just getting it plaquable. I mean I want to do alot of stuff to it but I need to get on the street. What would you let the hood go for (as long as their is no rot underneath)?
> 
> *


To be honest.. I haven't payed that much attention to the hood.. Lemme look it over a little better and I'll touch base with ya.. PM me your number (no ****) and I'll hit you up when I know..


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 29 2009, 10:03 PM~15815481
> *Nice!...but you're doin it wrong!!! That car has no frame under it!!! :uh: :biggrin:
> *


He is getting it ready for the shopping cart frame he has in the backyard.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 1 2009, 07:11 PM~15836241
> *To be honest.. I haven't payed that much attention to the hood.. Lemme look it over  a little better and I'll touch base with ya.. PM me your number (no ****) and I'll hit you up when I know..
> *


 :0 good thing you said no ****



I thought when you said you want my number that was code for you wanted my manhood size :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 1 2009, 10:01 PM~15838007
> *He is getting it ready for the shopping cart frame he has in the backyard.
> *


I have a "No Trespassing" sign posted fkr :rant: stay out from my backyard (no ****) :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Dec 1 2009, 01:12 PM~15832695
> *WAZ UP HOMIE
> *


:wave: hows the car coming? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2009, 10:09 PM~15838129
> *I have a "No Trespassing" sign posted fkr :rant: stay out from my backyard (no ****) :angry:
> *


Good thing you didnt check your security cameras..... :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806

WHAT IT DEW UP IN HERE??? :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Dec 1 2009, 09:01 PM~15838007-->
> 
> 
> 
> He is getting it ready for the shopping cart frame he has in the backyard.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNEW IT!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2009, 09:07 PM~15838096
> *:0 good thing you said no ****
> I thought when you said you want my number that was code for you wanted my manhood size :ugh: :biggrin:
> *


Didn't think you'd be proud of a negative number...but to each his own.. Buahaha


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 30 2009, 09:48 PM~15828490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Dec 1 2009, 10:23 PM~15838324-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you didnt check your security cameras..... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 10:45 PM~15838591
> *WHAT IT DEW UP IN HERE???  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn sure aint no work thats for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by IN YA [email protected] 1 2009, 11:18 PM~15839066
> *I KNEW IT!!!!
> Didn't think you'd be proud of a negative number...but to each his own.. Buahaha
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inyamoufowned
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 2 2009, 03:05 AM~15841927
> *:ugh:
> *


x2 :ugh:


----------



## majikmike0118

:biggrin: wassup charlie lookin good gettin closer ill send you some pics of my new toy gonna keep it on the lo for a min but itll be worth the wait i finally have something i truly love! :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 2 2009, 01:05 AM~15841927
> *:ugh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 2 2009, 09:51 AM~15843020
> *:biggrin: wassup charlie lookin good gettin closer ill send you some pics of my new toy gonna keep it on the lo for a min but itll be worth the wait i finally have something i truly love!  :cheesy:
> *


for sure bro!! While your at it send me your addy too


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2009, 07:10 PM~15838146
> *:wave:  hows the car coming? :0  :biggrin:
> *


its movin along...replaced the water pump,rear diff, drop gas tank rebuilt pick up assembly, ac delete, fiberglassin da dash and trim now, :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Dec 2 2009, 12:03 PM~15843859
> *its movin along...replaced the water pump,rear diff, drop gas tank rebuilt pick up assembly, ac delete, fiberglassin da dash and trim now,  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 pics or it didnt happen :scrutinize:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 1 2009, 12:52 PM~15834111
> *but I promise to keep my had out of the cookie jar  :worship: :worship: :biggrin:
> *


thanks, thats were i keep the weed :cheesy:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 09:12 AM~15843977
> *:0  :0  :0 pics or it didnt happen :scrutinize:
> *


for reels man im pretty tired of doing the thread thing...i get all caught up on wish list too much and just need to get the car done ill click some flicks and post for you ... :biggrin: wife jus got a knew camera


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Dec 2 2009, 01:11 PM~15844626
> *for reels man im pretty tired of doing the thread thing...i get all caught up on wish list too much and just need to get the car done ill click some flicks and post for you ... :biggrin: wife jus got a knew camera
> *


Gwatttttt just think of it as motivation :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 2 2009, 12:40 PM~15844245
> *thanks, thats were i keep the weed  :cheesy:
> *


well in that case...... Im gonna have to take back my word :420: :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 11:44 AM~15845127
> *well in that case...... Im gonna have to take back my word :420: :h5:
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 03:03 PM~15846186
> *:0
> *


:0 :happysad:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 10:35 AM~15845000
> *Gwatttttt just think of it as motivation :cheesy:
> *


its not motivation...when you spend more time on computer wishing for things you cant afford...than actually working on the ride :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney+Dec 2 2009, 05:32 PM~15848076-->
> 
> 
> 
> its not motivation...when you spend more time on computer wishing for things you cant afford...than actually working on the ride :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got to have more self control :dunno:
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalman806_@Dec 2 2009, 05:44 PM~15848208
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## CoupeDTS

damn man, 453 pages for a build page? :uh: Make another topic with just the highlights! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Dec 2 2009, 08:36 PM~15850209
> *damn man, 453 pages for a build page? :uh:  Make another topic with just the highlights! :cheesy:
> *


Who posted in: KAKALAK "A Todo Costo" Build Up
Poster Posts 
KAKALAK 3780 
DUVAL 626 
NY-BOSSMAN 407 
79 cutty 363 
ELMAÑOSO863 295 
MAAANDO 264 
G~MoneyCustoms 251 
classic customs 190 
Kadillac G 126 
Infamous James 121 
29tudor 115 
Still Hated 109 
Mr.GreenEyes 1 98 
buffitout 94 
MAJESTICSLIFE63 94 
SKEETER 90 
littlerascle59 87 
KC RYDA 85 
WICKEDKUSTOMS 78 
Texas_Bowties 74 
MAJESTICS-CFL 67 
67juiced 62 
wop_inda_wood 59 
SYCKO-AZ 55 
crucialjp 54 
Looney 53 
majikmike0118 52 
Scrilla 48 
IN YA MOUF 45 
GoodTimesFL 41 
MAYHEM 39 
DOOZER 30 
modowned.com 30 
God's Son2 29 
cam383rs 29 
BlueBerry 28 
GueroRegal 27 
Coast 2 Coast 26 
UaintROLnLOW 26 
PHX CUSTOM TEES 25 
Dog Leggin Lincoln 25 
Pure Xtc 23 
low_g 22 
PORT_CITY_RYDA 22 
mrchavez 22 
TRAVIESO87 21 
ABLOWBOY 20 
LuxuriouSMontreaL 20 
1979mc 20 
81cutty 19 
Sin7 19 
ROBERTO G 18 
PAYASO'S49 18 
Groc006 17 
Scrapin63 17 
Artistics.TX 16 
midwestcoast 15 
"MR. OSO" 13 
tlc64impala 13 
Supaf|y in the Ky 12 
I Drag A55 12 
PolkKandy863 12 
ValiantGurl64 11 
PORTCITYCOWBOY 11 
ScandalusSeville83 11 
JESUS H. CHRIST 11 
Latin Thug 11 
TATTOO-76 10 
CUZICAN 10 
La Lo 10 
LowandBeyond 10 
fleetwoodpimpin 9 
southGAcustoms 9 
wired61 9 
LA CURA 9 
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 8 
DYABLITO 8 
xSSive 8 
Skim 7 
southside groovin 7 
310~SFCC 7 
regalman806 7 
Lyfaluxury 6 
JOE(CAPRICE)68 6 
ElMonte74' 6 
TrinityGarden 6 
pdutzel 6 
Mr.6Trey 5 
hugos76 5 
LVdroe 5 
knight time 4 
PICAZZO 4 
praisethelowered59 4 
ROLLIN TITO 4 
MAKING HATERZ 93 4 
cripn8ez 4 
donkeydotcom 4 
SwAnGiN88 4 
68niou1 4 
tddbrumfield 4 
CHINGON66 4 
64_EC_STYLE 4 
J-VO 4 
lboogie 4 
Mr lowrider305 4 
NIMSTER64 3 
Level33 3 
TYTE9D 3 
SIXONEFORLIFE 3 
R.O. caddy man 3 
LOCO 78 3 
1980cutlasssupreme 3 
_Bandido_ 3 
premierkaddy 3 
chaddyb 3 
WESTUP702 3 
01lowlow 3 
Etch It Up 3 
FULLYCLOWNIN 3 
Low_Ski_13 3 
Ulysses 2 2 
HIGH HITTER 2 
Kandy Drippa 2 
MotownScandal 2 
Chevy87 2 
hood_starra 2 
Mark 2 
duceoutdaroof 2 
MiKLO 2 
sticky 2 
little chris 2 
PETE64 2 
mr.dannyboy 2 
abel 2 
impalaluv 2 
hoppin92 2 
vengence 2 
bBblue88olds 2 
infamous704 2 
vouges17 2 
FAMILIA863 2 
illholla 2 
BABYBOY78 2 
FREAKY TALES 2 
ONCE IN ALWAYS IN 2 
bdbob45 2 
Pyrit 2 
LIQUIDLINES 2 
elrey82 2 
68caprice 1 
4SHOW 1 
gizmoscustoms 1 
Chevillacs 1 
tcg64 1 
CADILLAC D 1 
350_85_BroughamCut 1 
LA Homie 1 
DEAD PRE$IDENT$ 1 
70DELTA88 1 
Str8crazy80 1 
MR BLVD 1 
BigVics58 1 
3PumpdBlazer 1 
mill creek 1 
D-Cheeze 1 
BuThatsaCHRYSLER 1 
danny chawps 1 
BOYLEHEIGHTS 1 
gold cutt 84 1 
Unity_Jon 1 
chromeandpaint 1 
ride4life 1 
ricndaregal 1 
rcastro 1 
bigmike64 1 
6ix5iveIMP 1 
bigg_E 1 
individualsbox 1 
tunasub_on_u 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
DarknessWithin 1 
arabretard 1 
DEVINERI 1 
northwestG 1 
ROYALTYRAG 1 
regal ryda 1 
RIDERCHRONICLES 1 
fesboogie 1 
eyeneff 1 
Bump 1 
CoupeDTS 1 
toxiconer 1 
scrapin82regal 1 
87 fleet 1 
free in t-town 1 
I KEEP IT REAL 1 
topless65 1 
TAIB 1 
g-style 1 
1 LO 64 1 
the_cat 1 
CRAZY_NDN604 1 
LOWLYFE62 1 
LOWLAC91 1 
PBOY 1 
MY TURN 1 
1978mc 1 
sincitycutty 1 
OJ Hydraulics 1 
805MAC1961 1 
HiLoHyDrOs 1 
1up3down 1 
IMPALA JOHN 1 
west coast ridaz 1 
BORN2RHYDE818 1 
vazquejs 1 
D-BO 1 
Catalyzed 1 
64 CRAWLING 1 
richie562 1 
kmaticc 1 
klasick83 1 
OneStopCustoms 1 
Cadillac Chris 1 
cheloRO75 1 
cheydogge 1 
unity_mike 1 
Austin Ace 1 
Str8BoucinT&M 1 
sicko87 1 
CADDYONCHROME 1 
CHOPPER 76 1 
Peezy_420 1 
hammysuperswitch 1 
MUFASA 1 
NaptownSwangin 1 
texmex 1 
306caddy 1 
mycutty 1 
mr.russell 1 
RHYDERS STREET WEAR 1 
SCRAPING-CADILLAC 1 
classic kustoms 1 



:dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

:0


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 2 2009, 09:01 PM~15852360
> *Who posted in: KAKALAK "A Todo Costo" Build Up
> Poster Posts
> littlerascle59 87
> :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 11:02 PM~15852379
> *:0
> *


:yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 11:04 PM~15852422
> *
> *


:h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 08:04 PM~15852422
> *
> *


its my gole 2 b numba 1 poastr in heer :nicoderm:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 2 2009, 06:55 AM~15843039
> *:roflmao:
> *


:rofl: :h5:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

getn closr :cheesy:

KAKALAK 3783 
DUVAL 626 
NY-BOSSMAN 407 
79 cutty 363 
ELMAÑOSO863 295 
MAAANDO 264 
G~MoneyCustoms 254


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 05:02 AM~15856164
> *its my gole 2 b numba 1 poastr in heer :nicoderm:
> *


you got along way to go their G$ :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Sup Charles? :wave:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 3 2009, 03:02 AM~15856164
> *its my gole 2 b numba 1 poastr in heer :nicoderm:
> *


We'll just see about that. Operation Post Whoring. :nicoderm:














j/k :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806

I NEEDA BUILD TOPIC....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Dec 3 2009, 09:50 AM~15856581-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sup Charles? :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wuss good Ma Ma Ma Maandooooooo :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 10:06 AM~15856647
> *We'll just see about that. Operation Post Whoring. :nicoderm:
> j/k :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalman806_@Dec 3 2009, 11:14 AM~15857017
> *I NEEDA BUILD TOPIC....
> *


:yes: so these guys can whore your topic up too :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2009, 09:52 AM~15857249
> *:yes: so these guys can whore your topic up too :biggrin:
> *


Hey, I don't whore up anyone's threads not yet!


----------



## Looney

> You got to have more self control :dunno:
> 
> thats one thing i dont have :biggrin: but i thinks its better i also removed the other 20 small projects i had going so i could focus on one thing :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Dec 3 2009, 11:59 AM~15857301-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I don't whore up anyone's threads not yet!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: nice ninja text move :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Looney_@Dec 3 2009, 12:29 PM~15857560
> *thats one thing i dont have  :biggrin: but i thinks its better i also removed the other 20 small projects i had going so i could focus on one thing  :biggrin:
> *


thats good


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2009, 11:12 AM~15857942
> *:biggrin: nice ninja text move :thumbsup:
> *


What are you talking about? :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 01:35 PM~15858173
> *What are you talking about? :happysad:
> *


you put "not yet" in white to where you can hardly see it unless you qoute your post


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2009, 11:44 AM~15858284
> *you put "not yet" in white to where you can hardly see it unless you qoute your post
> *


LOL
No I didn't. :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 01:47 PM~15858315
> *LOL
> No I didn't. :happysad:
> *


Okay you didnt  :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2009, 01:25 PM~15859504
> *Okay you didnt  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 3 2009, 10:52 AM~15857249-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: so these guys can whore your topic up too :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMA START ONE.... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 10:59 AM~15857301
> *Hey, I don't whore up anyone's threads not yet!
> *


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 3 2009, 04:45 PM~15861486
> *IMA START ONE....  :biggrin:
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## midwestcoast

WHAT UP :wave:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Dec 3 2009, 06:50 PM~15861518-->
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 08:20 PM~15862556
> *WHAT UP  :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: wuss up stranger :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-_Bandido__@Dec 3 2009, 08:27 PM~15862635
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE

:angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 07:06 AM~15856647
> *We'll just see about that. Operation Post Whoring. :nicoderm:
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


+1


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2009, 05:27 AM~15856409
> *you got along way to go their G$ :h5: :biggrin:
> *


+2


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 08:59 AM~15857301
> *Hey, I don't whore up anyone's threads not yet!
> *


+3


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:rofl:









+5


----------



## littlerascle59

*OLDS 455*


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 11:10 PM~15866081
> *OLDS 455
> *


+1


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 11:10 PM~15866081
> *OLDS 455
> *


+2


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 11:10 PM~15866081
> *OLDS 455
> *


+3


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 11:10 PM~15866081
> *OLDS 455
> *


+4


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:0


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 3 2009, 11:10 PM~15866081
> *OLDS 455
> *


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2009, 11:03 PM~15865974
> *
> *


:rofl:


----------



## regalman806

WASSAPANNIN??? :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Dec 3 2009, 11:24 PM~15866255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASSAPANNIN???  :cheesy:
> *


Ain't shit happening but some post ho'n goin on, until Kakalak post up some update pics. :cheesy:


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 4 2009, 12:40 AM~15866477
> *Ain't shit happening but some post ho'n goin on, until Kakalak post up some update pics. :cheesy:
> *



NEW PIK PAK NEEDED MUY PRONTO!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59+Dec 4 2009, 01:40 AM~15866477-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't shit happening but some post ho'n goin on, until Kakalak post up some update pics. :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalman806_@Dec 4 2009, 01:48 AM~15866594
> *NEW PIK PAK NEEDED MUY PRONTO!!!
> *



Aint got a chance to work on it during the week, Saturday will be gettin back on it (no ****) :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2009, 08:36 AM~15868598
> *Aint got a chance to work on it during the week, Saturday will be gettin back on it (no ****) :cheesy:
> *


Don't keep us waiting(no ****)


----------



## midwestcoast

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 4 2009, 01:53 PM~15870219
> *Don't keep us waiting(no ****)
> *


believe me If I could be workin on it.... I would .... Tampa is coming :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2009, 02:46 PM~15872580
> *believe me If I could be workin on it.... I would .... Trannys is coming
> in my mouf :worship: :biggrin:
> *


:barf:


----------



## IN YA MOUF

:scrutinize:


----------



## JESSES78CADDY

luv that lack


----------



## JESSES78CADDY

luv that lack


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

luv that lack


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

luv that lack


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

luv that lack


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 4 2009, 07:49 PM~15873768
> *:barf:
> *


You dick.... My wife read that and she said "Thats really ****" :angry: :rant: She thought I said that :angry: 


> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF+Dec 4 2009, 09:09 PM~15874540-->
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 09:50 PM~15875008
> *luv that lack
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro, Im gonna try and push it for Tampa :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 4 2009, 09:58 PM~15875067
> *luv that lack
> *


repost G¢ :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2009, 07:19 PM~15875259
> *You dick.... My wife read that and she said "Thats really ****"  :angry: :rant: She thought I said that :angry:
> 
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:








wow ur wife reeds my poasts? u sudenly feel lyk fappin! :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 4 2009, 10:59 PM~15875651
> *Gimme that kakalak butt love
> That that kakalak butt love
> Gimme that kakalak butt love
> That kakalak butt love
> I'm a rough rider
> Filled up with G~Moneys love
> Gimme that kakalak butt love
> That that kakalak butt love
> *


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 4 2009, 09:15 PM~15875807
> *
> *


:rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 4 2009, 11:15 PM~15875807
> *
> *


remix is in order


----------



## KAKALAK

the cutty is officially on hold so that I can work on getting this caddy plaqueable


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2009, 09:39 PM~15884694
> *the cutty is officially on hold so that I can work on getting this caddy plaqueable
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 6 2009, 12:44 AM~15884743
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I really hate sayin this but it will be a bare minimal car. No flashy parts or nothing. A true street car. Well unless I find another mark 5 trunk hump :dunno: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2009, 10:39 PM~15884694
> *the cutty is officially on hold so that I can work on getting this caddy plaqueable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats clean, nice pick up!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2009, 09:48 PM~15884790
> *I really hate sayin this but it will be a bare minimal car. No flashy parts or nothing. A true street car. Well unless I find another marks trunk 2 hump :dunno: :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 4 2009, 07:19 PM~15875259
> *repost G¢ :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 01:43 AM~15885301
> *:ugh:
> *


your funny :| :x:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2009, 09:48 PM~15884790
> *I really hate sayin this but it will be a bare minimal car. No flashy parts or nothing. A true street car. Well unless I find another mark 5 trunk hump :dunno: :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


For the Caddy....... :uh: :thumbsdown: :nosad: :nono: :rant: :rant: 
You do that and i will come repo it..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 6 2009, 10:03 AM~15886863
> *For the Caddy....... :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :nosad:  :nono:  :rant:  :rant:
> You do that and i will come repo it..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  but what if I said please :dunno: (no ****)


----------



## littlerascle59

:|


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Dec 5 2009, 09:39 PM~15884694-->
> 
> 
> 
> the cutty is officially on hold so that I can work on getting this caddy plaqueable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice car.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2009, 09:48 PM~15884790
> *I really hate sayin this but it will be a bare minimal car. No flashy parts or nothing. A true street car. Well unless I find another mark 5 trunk hump :dunno: :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


nothing wrong with just a clean car to hit the streets.. we cant all be ballers


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 6 2009, 03:22 PM~15888546
> *nice car.
> nothing wrong with just a clean car to hit the streets.. we cant all be ballers
> *


x2 Whats up tommy :wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 6 2009, 01:21 PM~15888953
> *x2 Whats up tommy :wave:
> *


ause: :burn:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 6 2009, 01:21 PM~15888953
> *x2 Whats up tommy :wave:
> *


freezing. we had our first snow. i sealed my body in the house basement with the doors shut friday then opened up the door to vent out the fumes... my house still smells like sealer upstairs :angry: 

but the body is sealed :biggrin: . how you been bro.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 6 2009, 05:15 PM~15889331
> *freezing. we had our first snow. i sealed my body in the house basement with the doors shut friday then opened up the door to vent out the fumes... my house still smells like sealer upstairs  :angry:
> 
> but the body is sealed  :biggrin: . how you been bro.
> *


haha you crazy,must be nice being able to put your ride in the basement though


----------



## ABES1963

:biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 6 2009, 10:42 AM~15887795
> *:0   but what if I said please :dunno: (no ****)
> *


No....no.....no.....and hell no......not on a caddy..... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## regalman806

WHAT IT DUZZ HOMIES??? :biggrin: 


THA 2 DOOR CADDY LOOKS NICE FROM THA PICS!!! :cheesy: 

ALWAYS LIKED THEM TWO DOEs....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## jrcerda




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

:uh:


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Dec 6 2009, 05:05 PM~15889262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ause: :burn:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Classic [email protected] 6 2009, 05:15 PM~15889331
> *freezing. we had our first snow. i sealed my body in the house basement with the doors shut friday then opened up the door to vent out the fumes... my house still smells like sealer upstairs
> 
> but the body is sealed   how you been bro.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw you got to leave the doors shut if you want to get really high :420: :biggrin: Im doin good, wrapping the dash pad on the caddy this weekend. I had to make a custom cap for the center piece to avoid having to remove the entire dash
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 07:39 PM~15890509
> *haha you crazy,must be nice being able to put your ride in the basement though
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 09:25 PM~15891565
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Still [email protected] 6 2009, 09:27 PM~15891582
> *No....no.....no.....and hell no......not on a caddy.....
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was kind of feelin it....... (no ****) I think I'll get it photo shopped to see how it looks. Might even start a poll (no ****)
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 09:51 PM~15891809
> *WHAT IT DUZZ HOMIES???  :biggrin:
> THA 2 DOOR CADDY LOOKS NICE FROM THA PICS!!! :cheesy:
> 
> ALWAYS LIKED THEM TWO DOEs....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> me too, Ive been trying since 2003 to get one and finally did it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 09:57 PM~15891873
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> repost
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 10:08 PM~15892019
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 10:23 PM~15892202
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> repostx2
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Dec 6 2009, 11:04 PM~15892679
> *
> *


:wave: you start that build topic yet???? :scrutinize:


----------



## regalman806

YOU GON 90 IT OUT???? :dunno:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 6 2009, 11:01 PM~15894040
> *
> :wave:  you start that build topic yet???? :scrutinize:
> *


:yes:
:cheesy: For my bike!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Dec 7 2009, 01:08 AM~15894152-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GON 90 IT OUT????  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eventually, but like I said though.... Im just trying to get something on the road
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Dec 7 2009, 01:14 AM~15894268
> *:yes:
> :cheesy: For my bike!!!!!
> *


:scrutinize: Im gonna go back and look :scrutinize:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 6 2009, 11:47 PM~15894886
> *:scrutinize: Im gonna go back and look :scrutinize:
> *


But I really did, real talk. 
For my bike nikka!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 7 2009, 01:51 AM~15894966
> *But I really did, real talk.
> For my bike nikka!!!
> *


 :uh: the ninja strikes again :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 6 2009, 11:58 PM~15895070
> *:uh: the ninja strikes again :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

white text :uh: :biggrin:  Its funny cause I didnt notice it till I qouted your post (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2009, 12:21 AM~15895383
> *white text :uh:  :biggrin:   Its funny cause I didnt notice it till I qouted your post (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


LOL
No I didn't. ^^^^ :loco: ^^^^


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms




----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 12:34 AM~15895564
> *
> *


You dun caught teh ghey. :ugh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 7 2009, 12:20 AM~15895946
> *You dun caught teh ghey. :ugh:
> *


:closes eye:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 01:25 AM~15895968
> *:closes eye:
> *


  
What about the other eye? :cheesy: 
:skeet:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 7 2009, 12:30 AM~15895999
> *
> What about the other eye? :cheesy:
> :skeet:
> *


*:closes othr eye: *</span> <span style=\'color:white\'>:n punchs kakalak inda mouff:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 01:36 AM~15896026
> *:closes othr eye: </span>  <span style=\'color:white\'>:but opins mouf: :den recloses mouff:
> *


Eewwww


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Dec 7 2009, 12:43 AM~15896063
> *Eewwww
> *


:dunno:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 01:45 AM~15896066
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:|


----------



## KAKALAK

Well started preping for the dash pad wrapping...... didnt get that far though


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 6 2009, 04:39 PM~15890509
> *haha you crazy,must be nice being able to put your ride in the basement though
> *


no choice. its the only place i have to work on my own cars now. 

the rotisserie shop is full  going to have to figure something out though. i need to get sealer on my frame. and it doesn't seem to be warming up anytime soon. :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 7 2009, 09:27 AM~15896725
> *no choice. its the only place i have to work on my own cars now.
> 
> the rotisserie shop is full    going to have to figure something out though. i need to get sealer on my frame. and it doesn't seem to be warming up anytime soon.  :angry:
> *


  I always just tape the door jambs up that go into the house just incase the door seals leak a little.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 7 2009, 09:27 AM~15896725
> *no choice. its the only place i have to work on my own cars now.
> 
> the rotisserie shop is full    going to have to figure something out though. i need to get sealer on my frame. and it doesn't seem to be warming up anytime soon.  :angry:
> *


go get a closed in carport and a torpedo heater you'll be good to go......shit why not just go rent yourself a small workshop,we know you got the moneys :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2009, 12:47 AM~15894886
> *eventually, but like I said though.... Im just trying to get something on the road
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 09:58 AM~15896862
> *go get a closed in carport and a torpedo heater you'll be good to go......shit why not just go rent yourself a small workshop,we know you got the moneys  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

the new name for your build topic should be "a total loss yo" :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 12:24 PM~15897865
> *the new name for your build topic should be "a total loss yo" :biggrin:
> *


explain?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2009, 02:25 PM~15899081
> *explain?
> *


i really dont think i need to


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2009, 10:39 PM~15884694
> *the cutty is officially on hold so that I can work on getting this caddy plaqueable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

krakrtwat--->







<-----g$


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 03:02 PM~15899527
> *i really dont think i need to
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Dec 7 2009, 11:44 PM~15906159
> *krakrtwat--->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-----g$
> *


 :0


----------



## regalman806

SUP FOOLIO???


:biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 5 2009, 09:39 PM~15884694
> *the cutty is officially on hold so that I can work on getting this caddy plaqueable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118

wassup wit the coop krakalak!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by regalman806+Dec 8 2009, 07:14 PM~15915339-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUP FOOLIO???
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not much bro..... say goodbye to my build :cheesy: I'm deleting it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-83's Finest_@Dec 8 2009, 08:25 PM~15916188
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 8 2009, 08:55 PM~15916605
> *wassup wit the coop krakalak!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


trying to get the dash pad glassed, oh and made a custom glassed cover for the center so I dont have to wrap the whole dash  Might need some patterns on it  of coarse when your feelin up to it :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 8 2009, 09:03 PM~15916710
> *trying to get the dash pad glassed, oh and made a custom glassed cover for the center so I dont have to wrap the whole dash  Might need some patterns on it  of coarse when your feelin up to it :biggrin:
> *




sounds good to me just remember "street car"  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 8 2009, 09:06 PM~15916756
> *sounds good to me just remember "street car"    :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes:  I just need to get some paint on them so it ties into my interior


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 8 2009, 09:13 PM~15916854
> *:yes: :yes:  I just need to get some paint on them so it ties into my interior
> *



 no problemo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

KAKALAK "A Todo Costo" Build Up 
Views 137,142[/b]


Well I rank up there in the Top 5 for views and replies :cheesy: But Its time to call it quits with this build up thread  Its being deleted


----------



## Bejeweled_65




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 21 2010, 12:32 PM~18101693
> *
> *


:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2010, 09:33 AM~18101705
> *:biggrin: :h5:
> *


No progress=no bump!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 21 2010, 12:35 PM~18101715
> *No progress=no bump!
> *


:yessad:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2010, 10:07 AM~18101922
> *:yessad:
> *


so you have thread for the caddy?

nice name for the car....I almost named my cutty that....instead I used "creamsicle"


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

AAAAAHHHHHHH SHIT!!!!!!!!! PICS HOMEBOY! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 21 2010, 02:55 PM~18102727
> *so you have thread for the caddy?
> 
> nice name for the car....I almost named my cutty that....instead I used "creamsicle"
> *


 Im thinking of making one for the caddy but I dont know just yet


> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 21 2010, 03:39 PM~18103065
> *AAAAAHHHHHHH SHIT!!!!!!!!! PICS HOMEBOY! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 21 2010, 10:22 PM~18106259
> *:wave:
> *


wussup :wave:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2010, 06:09 PM~18105677
> * Im thinking of making one for the caddy but I dont know just yet
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



can't wait to see it  

I got some other things lined up for mine :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

DUST THAT BITCH OFF AND LETS GET SOME WORK DONE!!!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 21 2010, 08:23 PM~18106912
> *wussup :wave:
> *


see what u did!!! bossman deleted that topic :0


----------



## MAAANDO

460 pages of bullshit.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 23 2010, 02:36 PM~18122838
> *see what u did!!! bossman deleted that topic :0
> *


:h5:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

POOR CUTTY!  YOU MUST BE GIVING THAT CADDY ALL THE ATTENTION. :angry:


----------



## littlerascle59

Post count thread... :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1+Jul 25 2010, 03:35 PM~18136656-->
> 
> 
> 
> POOR CUTTY!  YOU MUST BE GIVING THAT CADDY ALL THE ATTENTION. :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-littlerascle59_@Jul 25 2010, 06:07 PM~18137393
> *Post count thread... :dunno:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 23 2010, 12:30 PM~18123250
> *460 pages of bullshit.
> *


 :0 diss fool knows whats up
















yo kakaslack. hit me at 423 782 6322 with your addy. i have a gift for you


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Jul 23 2010, 02:36 PM~18122838-->
> 
> 
> 
> see what u did!!! bossman deleted that topic :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Jul 23 2010, 04:56 PM~18123982
> *:h5:
> *


 :angry: dont be hi fiving on that you cock face


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

:biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 26 2010, 02:40 PM~18143338
> *:0  diss fool knows whats up
> yo kakaslack. hit me at 423 782 6322 with your addy. i have a gift for you
> *


kakaslack........soooo fitting!........sup tommy :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Jul 26 2010, 02:40 PM~18143338-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  diss fool knows whats up
> yo kakaslack. hit me at 423 782 6322 with your addy. i have a gift for you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope its not a ploy to get me on the phone so you can talk your dirty to me :nono: CockMan may be interested though :0 :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 04:10 PM~18144082
> *:angry: dont be hi fiving on that you cock face
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 04:11 PM~18144093
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 26 2010, 04:12 PM~18144105
> *kakaslack........soooo fitting!........sup tommy :wave:
> *


no mames


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

SO........................................... YOU GONNA SELL ME SOME PARTS EY


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jul 27 2010, 01:23 AM~18149652
> *SO........................................... YOU GONNA SELL ME SOME PARTS EY
> *


yeah picture that :uh: 






































:nono: :guns: :guns: :happysad: :happysad: :wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 27 2010, 08:04 AM~18151737
> *yeah picture that :uh:
> :nono: :guns: :guns: :happysad:  :happysad: :wave:
> *


so........................................ ill take that as a yes :happysad: wish i had the extra cash to get them damn sweeps


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 26 2010, 12:38 PM~18143325
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jul 26 2010, 10:23 PM~18149652
> *SO........................................... YOU GONNA SELL ME SOME PARTS EY
> *


X2, LETS MAKE THIS AN AUCTION THREAD! :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18154839
> *X2, LETS MAKE THIS AN AUCTION THREAD! :biggrin:
> *


:nono: i live about an hour away from him, no need for him to go thru the trouble of shipping :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

you guys are worse than vultures :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jul 27 2010, 03:29 PM~18154153
> *so........................................ ill take that as a yes  :happysad:  wish i had the extra cash to get them damn sweeps
> *


I'll cut you a good deal, hit me up


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS-CFL_@Jul 27 2010, 11:57 PM~18159478
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: wussup :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 27 2010, 07:12 PM~18158124
> *I'll cut you a good deal, hit me up
> *


 :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 28 2010, 03:17 PM~18164133
> *:angry:
> *


you too bro  I know you need them :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

wusup Tommy :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

4 User(s) are reading this topic (*3 Guests *and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: KAKALAK


:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well I decided to take a break from the caddy and got a little motivation from seeing a Bossman's topic that had the same problem. I have 3 body mount holes that were rusted out and needed to be fixed. I kept burning thru where the metal thinned out so bear with me :happysad: 

the hole










the template










the plate










welded in










drilled the hole out











2 more to go :happysad:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 28 2010, 07:06 PM~18167944
> *Well I decided to take a break from the caddy and got a little motivation from seeing a Bossman's topic that had the same problem. I have 3 body mount holes that were rusted out and needed to be fixed. I kept burning thru where the metal thinned out so bear with me :happysad:
> 
> the hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the template
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welded in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drilled the hole out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more to go :happysad:
> *


EASIER TO GET A DONUT AND CUT THE SHAPE AND WELD............EASIER TO LINE UP THE HOLE (NO ****) AND FASTER TO DO


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 29 2010, 12:28 AM~18169649
> *EASIER TO GET A DONUT AND CUT THE SHAPE AND WELD............EASIER TO LINE UP THE HOLE (NO ****) AND FASTER TO DO
> *


thanks for your input (no ****) :cheesy: I had time and some spare 1/4" plate laying around. I got some donuts but Im going to use them on the rear spring perches


----------



## vengence

which car gonna have a completion date before the apocalypse? :biggrin: you takin as long to build your olds as i am with mine..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 29 2010, 01:34 PM~18173859
> *which car gonna have a completion date before the apocalypse? :biggrin: you takin as long to build your olds as i am with mine..
> *


slowly but surely cool breeze :cheesy:


----------



## SWIGS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 27 2010, 06:59 PM~18157927
> *you guys are worse than vultures :angry:
> *


LET THEM HATERS HATE KAKALAK!!! THEY JUST MAD CUZ THE BLACK AND GOLD ON THE FRONT COVER OF LOWRIDER!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Jul 29 2010, 04:24 PM~18175321
> *LET THEM HATERS HATE KAKALAK!!! THEY JUST MAD CUZ THE BLACK AND GOLD ON THE FRONT COVER OF LOWRIDER!
> *


:0 :0 :werd: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Jul 29 2010, 04:24 PM~18175321
> *LET THEM HATERS HATE KAKALAK!!! THEY JUST MAD CUZ THE BLACK AND GOLD ON THE FRONT COVER OF LOWRIDER!
> *


:nono: 

Were mad because he hasnt finished this fucking thing! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 29 2010, 04:51 PM~18175621
> *:nono:
> 
> Were mad because he hasnt finished this fucking thing! :angry:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 27 2010, 08:12 PM~18158124
> *I'll cut you a good deal, hit me up
> *


I'M FREE ALL WEEKEND, TEXT ME :cheesy:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jul 29 2010, 06:07 PM~18177161
> *I'M FREE ALL WEEKEND, TEXT ME  :cheesy:
> *


no homos :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jul 29 2010, 08:43 PM~18179749
> *no homos :uh:
> *


only a *** would think faggish shit :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jul 29 2010, 07:07 PM~18177161
> *I'M FREE ALL WEEKEND, TEXT ME  :cheesy:
> *


company phone = no texts



:thumbsdown:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2010, 04:19 AM~18183568
> *company phone = no bill
> :thumbsup:
> *



fixed for ya


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jul 30 2010, 09:29 AM~18183866
> *fixed for ya
> *


 :yes: true indeed :happysad: also got a company truck :0  :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Wassup you mutherfuckin ****! :biggrin: :wave: NO ****


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 30 2010, 11:14 AM~18184359
> *Wassup you mutherfuckin ****! :biggrin: :wave: NO ****
> *


yo momma :0 :wave:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jul 28 2010, 01:59 PM~18165054-->
> 
> 
> 
> you too bro  I know you need them :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 10:34 AM~18173859
> *which car gonna have a completion date before the apocalypse? :biggrin: you takin as long to build your olds as i am with mine..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Jul 29 2010, 09:33 PM~18181307
> *only a *** would think faggish shit  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 30 2010, 02:53 PM~18186025
> *:0  :cheesy:
> :roflmao:
> :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 30 2010, 05:19 AM~18183568
> *company phone = no texts
> :thumbsdown:
> *


well, p.m. me a price so that i can start putting in my piggy bank


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jul 31 2010, 02:59 PM~18193669
> *well, p.m. me a price so that i can start putting in my piggy bank
> *


:h5:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 31 2010, 04:01 PM~18194629
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

puttin in work right now :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

I got this far before running out of wire :uh: Also I am having to cut the pieces with a cutoff wheel instead of using a flame


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 1 2010, 12:22 AM~18196424
> *I got this far before running out of wire :uh: Also I am having to cut the pieces with a cutoff wheel instead of using a flame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 what kinda welder you using?


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

wow i thought u was done homie lol keep up the work


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Groc006+Aug 1 2010, 11:13 PM~18202429-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  what kinda welder you using?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a little Lincoln 95 amp wire feed. Im no pro at welding
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1980cutlasssupreme_@Aug 1 2010, 11:47 PM~18202796
> *wow i thought u was done homie lol keep up the work
> *


It was on hold for a good while, just going to put work in here and there :happysad:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 30 2010, 08:14 AM~18184359
> *Wassup you mutherfuckin ****! :biggrin: :wave: NO ****
> *


:uh: and here i was thinking you were probably a cool dude. 


turns out your friends with this slacker :twak: 






:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 2 2010, 01:37 PM~18206578
> *:uh:  and here i was thinking you were probably a cool dude.
> turns out your friends with this slacker  :twak:
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 2 2010, 01:37 PM~18206578
> *:uh:  and here i was thinking you were probably a cool dude.
> turns out your friends with this slacker  :twak:
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah its unfortunate isnt it Tommy? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 3 2010, 08:24 AM~18214595
> *Yeah its unfortunate isnt it Tommy? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Classic Customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: 


kakaslack is alright i guess


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 3 2010, 01:01 PM~18216077
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> kakaslack is alright i guess
> *


 :cheesy: :wave: have you shipped yet??? hno: :wow:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 3 2010, 10:04 AM~18216098
> *:cheesy: :wave: have you shipped yet??? hno: :wow:
> *


yis sir.. pretty sure anyways. it was packed and sit on my ups table saturday and i plan on sending that money back your silly ass put in my paypall. 


its not a favor if you pay for it dumbass :uh: 



:biggrin: 


the hold up was i was waiting on this nice rubber padding stuff im starting to put on the top. i dint have time to do yours so i stuck a roll and a can o spray glue in the box


----------



## DYABLITO

Damn,and I thought I was slacking :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## jrcerda




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs+Aug 3 2010, 01:31 PM~18216347-->
> 
> 
> 
> yis sir.. pretty sure anyways. it was packed and sit on my ups table saturday and i plan on sending that money back your silly ass put in my paypall.
> its not a favor if you pay for it dumbass  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> the hold up was i was waiting on this nice rubber padding stuff im starting to put on the top. i dint have time to do yours so i stuck a roll and a can o spray glue in the box
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn bro your too nice  but keep the money....... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 03:57 PM~18217415
> *Damn,and I thought I was slacking  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you my friend..............are slacking. Im working on 2 cars
> <!--QuoteBegin-jrcerda_@Aug 3 2010, 09:40 PM~18220429
> *
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 29 2010, 12:13 PM~18174759
> *slowly but surely cool breeze :cheesy:
> *


hey progress is progress,my olds has progressed to hiding from everyone stage :biggrin: 

poof ima magician,i make my olds vanish n now its bout to vanish again :wow: :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 4 2010, 08:15 AM~18224573
> *hey progress is progress,my olds has progressed to hiding from everyone stage  :biggrin:
> 
> poof ima magician,i make my olds vanish n now its bout to vanish again :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 6 2010, 07:52 PM~18247810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


agh sheit latinos in full effect in my thread :nicoderm:


----------



## Classic Customs

becarefull opening that box... you dont want to mess up your classic customs sticker. :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Aug 7 2010, 12:34 AM~18249363
> *becarefull opening that box... you dont want to mess up your classic customs sticker.  :0
> *


SWEEEEEEEEET now if it would just get here  :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Aug 3 2010, 12:57 PM~18217415
> *Damn,and I thought I was slacking  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 9 2010, 01:40 PM~18264547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast




----------



## KAKALAK

paid $100 towards my front seats...... 250 left :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 24 2010, 12:35 PM~18394076
> *paid $100 towards my front seats...... 250 left :cheesy:
> *


 :0 SO YOU HAV'NT FORGOT THE CUTT! :biggrin: :h5: :run:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Aug 24 2010, 03:39 PM~18394102
> *:0 SO YOU HAV'NT FORGOT THE CUTT! :biggrin:  :h5:  :run:
> *


:no: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2010, 07:44 AM~18225144
> *:biggrin:
> *


well it might be goin perma poof,that is if i can get my caddy to stop breaking long enough to keep it on the road (damn northstars   )


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 21 2007, 07:51 AM~7946284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did them last night, I need to cut down the stem when I determine how I want my pumps to sit, thinking about adding a mount for a third pump so that its there when I buy one :biggrin:
> *


nise welds krakr twat!!!



[/sarcasm]


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 25 2010, 01:08 AM~18656716
> *nise welds krakr twat!!!
> [/sarcasm]
> *


that rack was thrown away, that was a newb rack, now I think I got the hang of it












:biggrin:


----------



## regalman806

I THUNK THIS THREAD GOT DELETED...???

:dunno:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Sep 25 2010, 05:29 AM~18658003-->
> 
> 
> 
> that rack was thrown away, that was a newb rack, now I think I got the hang of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regalman806_@Sep 25 2010, 08:11 AM~18658447
> *I THUNK THIS THREAD GOT DELETED...???
> 
> :dunno:
> *


I BEGGED HIM TO BRING IT BACK, AND THIS IS WHUT WE GET! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 25 2010, 05:29 AM~18658003
> *that rack was thrown away, that was a newb rack, now I think I got the hang of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Scrapin63

Aww shit :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## juangotti




----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 25 2010, 06:29 AM~18658003
> *I think I got the hang of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


no, u didnt


----------



## DUVAL

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Sep 27 2010, 03:22 AM~18670491-->
> 
> 
> 
> no, u didnt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> piss off
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Sep 27 2010, 09:10 AM~18671013
> *ttt
> *


:h5:


----------



## Chevy87




----------



## regalman806

> _Originally posted by Chevy87_@Sep 27 2010, 09:57 AM~18671446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



EX DASH DUECE...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 27 2010, 08:43 AM~18671356
> *piss off
> *


u mad!!!! u mad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Sep 28 2010, 02:32 AM~18679241
> *u mad!!!! u mad!!!!!!!!!
> *


:no: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 79 cutty

Bump for No progress! :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 28 2010, 06:35 AM~18680086
> *Bump for No progress!  :biggrin:
> *


x all the dope in broward county :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

working on the caddy fellas :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 30 2010, 08:10 PM~18706467
> *working on the caddy fellas :uh:
> *


 :uh: CUTTYS ARE BETTER!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Oct 2 2010, 06:48 PM~18720404
> *:uh: CUTTYS ARE BETTER!
> *


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:happysad:


----------



## I Am Legend

WHAT UP KAK STYLISTICS FLORIDA TTT HOMIE.


----------



## azmobn06

good to see yo have one of your threads still up


----------



## SPOOK82

Lets see some pics


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Jan 5 2011, 02:04 AM~19508185
> *Lets see some pics
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend+Jan 4 2011, 11:59 PM~19505624-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP KAK STYLISTICS FLORIDA TTT HOMIE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: wus good brother man!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 01:46 AM~19507122
> *
> 
> good to see yo have one of your threads still up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I went back trying to find the caddy with the sliding rag top. I cant remember the dudes screen name but that bitch is sick. Do you know where its at?? I seen this build topic on page 15 or so and said fk it I'll bump it :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 04:04 AM~19508185
> *Lets see some pics
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no recent pics. Im thinking of small things to do to it that wont take alot of time from the caddy.
> <!--QuoteBegin-One Luv_@Jan 5 2011, 09:19 AM~19508804
> *:biggrin: x2
> *


:wave:


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 5 2011, 06:19 AM~19508804
> *:biggrin: x2
> *


x3


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2011, 01:13 PM~19511337
> *:wave:
> *


Last I checked smilie's don't count as progress pics. :uh:


----------



## midwestcoast

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KingsWood+Jan 5 2011, 04:34 PM~19511486-->
> 
> 
> 
> x3
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 79 [email protected] 5 2011, 04:36 PM~19511496
> *Last I checked smilie's don't count as progress pics.  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhh my bad :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-midwestcoast_@Jan 5 2011, 06:34 PM~19512469
> *  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## I Am Legend

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2011, 10:28 PM~19517238
> *
> ohhhhh my bad :happysad:
> :wave:
> *


KAK HOWS CISCO & THE REST OF THE FLA FAM HOMIE.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Jan 6 2011, 01:30 AM~19517258
> *KAK HOWS CISCO & THE REST OF THE FLA FAM HOMIE.
> *


We are getting there bro!! Should show strong at the East Coast Lowrider Show  :yes:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2011, 01:13 PM~19511337
> *:wave: wus good brother man!!
> yeah I went back trying to find the caddy with the sliding rag top. I cant remember the dudes screen name but that bitch is sick. Do you know where its at?? I seen this build topic on page 15 or so and said fk it I'll bump it :happysad:
> no recent pics. Im thinking of small things to do to it that wont take alot of time from the caddy.
> :wave:
> *


naw bro, never saw it.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

WHEN YOU PARTING OUT THE CHROME?? :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 6 2011, 08:35 PM~19524062
> *We are getting there bro!! Should show strong at the East Coast Lowrider Show  :yes:
> *



:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RAGHOUSE75+Jan 6 2011, 10:24 PM~19525136-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 01:12 AM~19527178
> *naw bro, never saw it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you member..... you member..... you just have to see it again :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes [email protected] 7 2011, 03:35 PM~19531238
> *WHEN YOU PARTING OUT THE CHROME?? :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Groc006_@Jan 7 2011, 08:10 PM~19533808
> *:wow:
> *


:yes: if its after june we should all be showing our cars


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

no progress on the cutty as of yet :uh:


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 7 2011, 07:14 PM~19534832
> *no progress on the cutty as of yet :uh:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jan 8 2011, 12:51 PM~19539181
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 7 2011, 08:14 PM~19534832
> *no progress on the cutty as of yet :uh:
> *


:uh:



































Mine either. :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

TTTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Looney

was up bro? hows it goin


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 7 2011, 10:14 PM~19534832
> *no progress on the cutty as of yet :uh:
> *


Well no fuckin Shit SHERLOCK! :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 11 2011, 09:03 AM~19564521
> *Well no fuckin Shit SHERLOCK!  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 11 2011, 03:15 PM~19566525
> *:uh:
> *


Go Crawl back in your Gimp Closet with the Gag Ball in your mouth. No ****


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 11 2011, 04:24 PM~19567453
> *Go Crawl back in your Gimp Closet with the Gag Ball in your mouth. No ****
> *


weak :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 11 2011, 07:25 PM~19568551
> *weak :uh:
> *


Coming from the in-bred red neck.....


----------



## LacN_Thru

:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 11 2011, 08:48 PM~19569780
> *Coming from the in-bred red neck.....
> *


better then a some one that looks like ben laden :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

Got this in the mail today :wow:












every little bit helps :cheesy:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 9 2011, 08:20 PM~19551030
> *was up bro? hows it goin
> *


DAMN HOMIE WHAT MY ARSE STINKS OR SOMTHING, (NO ****), AM I CHOPPED LIVER..........................J/P :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 12 2011, 12:24 PM~19574191
> *DAMN HOMIE WHAT MY ARSE STINKS OR SOMTHING, (NO ****), AM I CHOPPED LIVER..........................J/P :biggrin:
> *


:no: had only a minute to post  :h5:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2011, 01:57 PM~19576313
> *:no: had only a minute to post  :h5:
> *


HOWS DA RIDE, WHEREZ EVERYONE AT, I LOOKED BACK A FEW PAGES, WEREZ MAANDO, CANT SEEM TO FIND PEOPLE THREADS, ONLY A FEW, IM HAPPY ITS WINTER, TIME TO DO SOME WORK, WE GOT INCOME TAX SEASON, THE WEATHER IS NOT HOT HERE ANYMORE, MY WORK SCHEDULE SLOWED DOWN. NOW IT TIME TO TALK TO YOU GUYS AND TO GET ME MOTIVATED AGAIN, I HAVE UNTIL APRIL TO DO AS MUCH AS I CAN, WITH AS LITTLE CASH I CAN SPEND..BEFOR MY WORK LOAD, AND SCHEDULE CHANGE BACK TO THE BUSY SEASON..... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

pics


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 12 2011, 05:08 PM~19576369
> *HOWS DA RIDE, WHEREZ EVERYONE AT, I LOOKED BACK A FEW PAGES, WEREZ MAANDO, CANT SEEM TO FIND PEOPLE THREADS, ONLY A FEW, IM HAPPY ITS WINTER, TIME TO DO SOME WORK, WE GOT INCOME TAX SEASON, THE WEATHER IS NOT HOT HERE ANYMORE, MY WORK SCHEDULE SLOWED DOWN. NOW IT TIME TO TALK TO YOU GUYS AND TO GET ME MOTIVATED AGAIN, I HAVE UNTIL APRIL TO DO AS MUCH AS I CAN, WITH AS LITTLE CASH I CAN SPEND..BEFOR MY WORK LOAD, AND SCHEDULE CHANGE BACK TO THE BUSY SEASON..... :biggrin:
> *


I know where your coming from (no ****) :yessad:

You know through my builds, there is one definet thing Ive noticed..... Its that I buy parts because of deals or because it would go good with my car. The deals sometimes turn out okay but its the extras that I buy that kick me in the ass. For example, I went with the fleetwood quarter window swap. I should of done my homework before doing it. For something that I would spend an initial 75 bucks on turned to cost me 600 bucks at least. The trim 250.00 was not accounted for, then it was the price of the vinyl top that increased due to a halo having to me stiched around the back window another 250.00. Then parts that cost me 150.00 that I just traded for some of the parts. Then to polish all the trim for just the fleetwood conversion prolly another 150 increase to the initial estimate of the coupe trim. So much for (Im doing what it takes to be street ready and plaqued) quik and low cost build :twak: :uh:


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 13 2011, 10:42 AM~19585368
> *I know where your coming from (no ****) :yessad:
> 
> You know through my builds, there is one definet thing Ive noticed..... Its that I buy parts because of deals or because it would go good with my car. The deals sometimes turn out okay  but its the extras that I buy that kick me in the ass. For example, I went with the fleetwood quarter window swap. I should of done my homework before doing it. For something that I would spend an initial 75 bucks on turned to cost me 600 bucks at least. The trim 250.00 was not accounted for,  then it was the price of the vinyl top that increased due to a halo having to me stiched around the back window another 250.00. Then parts that cost me 150.00 that I just traded for some of the parts. Then to polish all the trim for just the fleetwood conversion prolly another 150 increase to the initial estimate of the coupe trim. So much for (Im doing what it takes to be street ready and plaqued) quik and low cost build  :twak:  :uh:
> *


thats what kinda happened to me , torn down dash to get fiberglassed, !st painter flaked, and kept my shit sittin on his shop floor while, kickin it everytime he passed it, he told me he would hook it up for 150, but was to lame to tell me he needed more cash, as the monthes pass, i found another shop that did it for 300, paint and complete, than it cracks, while this is going on i remove the air tank, to get painted as well for same price, my homie has to move, so i tow the car back to cali as is, now i got a fuck up ride with parts missin, and no dash installed, but its all good ima take my time and get it done right....people think that they can jus sit on your stuff forever.....the first painter was an alrite painter, but he thought because in this area, he was the only one that did airbrushing, his shit dont stink, fool just dont know, but as the story goes its not their stuff so they dont care.... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 13 2011, 12:42 PM~19585368
> *I know where your coming from (no ****) :yessad:
> 
> You know through my builds, there is one definet thing Ive noticed..... Its that I buy parts because of deals or because it would go good with my car. The deals sometimes turn out okay  but its the extras that I buy that kick me in the ass. For example, I went with the fleetwood quarter window swap. I should of done my homework before doing it. For something that I would spend an initial 75 bucks on turned to cost me 600 bucks at least. The trim 250.00 was not accounted for,  then it was the price of the vinyl top that increased due to a halo having to me stiched around the back window another 250.00. Then parts that cost me 150.00 that I just traded for some of the parts. Then to polish all the trim for just the fleetwood conversion prolly another 150 increase to the initial estimate of the coupe trim. So much for (Im doing what it takes to be street ready and plaqued) quik and low cost build  :twak:  :uh:
> *


┌∩┐(◕_◕)┌∩┐


:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Looney+Jan 13 2011, 02:10 PM~19585622-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats what kinda happened to me , torn down dash to get fiberglassed, !st painter flaked, and kept my shit sittin on his shop floor while, kickin it everytime he passed it, he told me he would hook it up for 150, but was to lame to tell me he needed more cash, as the monthes pass, i found another shop that did it for 300, paint and complete, than it cracks, while this is going on i remove the air tank, to get painted as well for same price, my homie has to move, so i tow the car back to cali as is, now i got a fuck up ride with parts missin, and no dash installed, but its all good ima take my time and get it done right....people think that they can jus sit on your stuff forever.....the first painter was an alrite painter, but he thought because in this area, he was the only one that did airbrushing, his shit dont stink, fool just dont know, but as the story goes its not their stuff so they dont care.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad: I know I can go on for days :yessad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Jan 13 2011, 02:40 PM~19585909
> *┌∩┐(◕_◕)┌∩┐
> :biggrin:
> *


I see what you did there :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr.GreenEyes 1, KAKALAK
:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jan 13 2011, 05:07 PM~19587131
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr.GreenEyes 1, KAKALAK
> :wave:
> *


wussup bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Looney_@Jan 12 2011, 05:08 PM~19576369
> *HOWS DA RIDE, WHEREZ EVERYONE AT, I LOOKED BACK A FEW PAGES, WEREZ MAANDO, CANT SEEM TO FIND PEOPLE THREADS, ONLY A FEW, IM HAPPY ITS WINTER, TIME TO DO SOME WORK, WE GOT INCOME TAX SEASON, THE WEATHER IS NOT HOT HERE ANYMORE, MY WORK SCHEDULE SLOWED DOWN. NOW IT TIME TO TALK TO YOU GUYS AND TO GET ME MOTIVATED AGAIN, I HAVE UNTIL APRIL TO DO AS MUCH AS I CAN, WITH AS LITTLE CASH I CAN SPEND..BEFOR MY WORK LOAD, AND SCHEDULE CHANGE BACK TO THE BUSY SEASON..... :biggrin:
> *



Wassup bro. My boys have been keeping me busy and I haven't even looked at the 64. I have been concentrating on getting my business up and running and trying to be a baller like KAKALAK. 

Speaking of.... WASSUP TRICK? :wave: No ****.


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 13 2011, 07:54 PM~19589025
> *Wassup bro. My boys have been keeping me busy and I haven't even looked at the 64. I have been concentrating on getting my business up and running and trying to be a baller like KAKALAK.
> 
> Speaking of.... WASSUP TRICK? :wave: No ****.
> *


TRYING IS A MIDLE FORM OF FAILURE............................. :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

howdy


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 13 2011, 08:17 PM~19589242
> *howdy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 13 2011, 08:46 PM~19590255
> *:uh:
> *


VAP bitch  









































































































:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Jan 13 2011, 08:54 PM~19589025-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup bro. My boys have been keeping me busy and I haven't even looked at the 64. I have been concentrating on getting my business up and running and trying to be a baller like KAKALAK.
> 
> Speaking of.... WASSUP TRICK? :wave: No ****.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 08:58 PM~19589075
> *TRYING IS A MIDLE FORM OF FAILURE............................. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ELMAÑ[email protected] 13 2011, 09:17 PM~19589242
> *howdy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how gave you permission to use the white word?? :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 10:46 PM~19590255
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 13 2011, 10:53 PM~19590348
> *VAP bitch
> :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 12 2011, 12:47 AM~19571341
> *Got this in the mail today :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every little bit helps :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## midwestcoast

UP,UP, WATCH OUT THERE NOW


----------



## DUVAL

tic toc tic


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 13 2011, 05:54 PM~19589025
> *Wassup bro. My boys have been keeping me busy and I haven't even looked at the 64. I have been concentrating on getting my business up and running and trying to be a baller like KAKALAK.
> 
> Speaking of.... WASSUP TRICK? :wave: No ****.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE....WERE ALL TRYIN TO BE KAKALAK...... :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 13 2011, 10:40 PM~19591919
> *
> :yessad:
> how gave you permission to use the white word?? :scrutinize:
> x2
> 
> :0 :drama:
> *


----------



## Groc006

Whats good KAK...... uffin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:run:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Jan 14 2011, 01:51 AM~19592921-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 04:14 AM~19593789
> *UP,UP, WATCH OUT THERE NOW
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 09:23 AM~19594283
> *tic toc tic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> toc tic toc
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 12:10 PM~19595128
> *SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE....WERE ALL TRYIN TO BE KAKALAK...... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not fun believe me!
> <!--QuoteBegin-ELMAÑOSO863_@Jan 14 2011, 04:32 PM~19597106
> *
> *


I meant "Who" :happysad:


> _Originally posted by Groc006+Jan 14 2011, 07:18 PM~19598382-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats good KAK...... uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm: :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Jan 14 2011, 07:53 PM~19598663
> *:run:
> *


:sprint:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 15 2011, 09:55 AM~19603742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 14 2011, 10:27 PM~19600950
> *x2
> thats funny!
> toc tic toc
> its not fun believe me!
> I meant "Who" :happysad:
> :nicoderm: :wave:
> :sprint:
> *


i c


----------



## Looney

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 15 2011, 06:55 AM~19603742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some funny shyt...right there.........booobies......men will never get tired of seeing those things.......even if there not real.....hahaha :cheesy:


----------



## jrcerda




----------



## klasick83

where the pics? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by klasick83_@Jan 16 2011, 06:37 PM~19613120
> *where the pics? :cheesy:
> *


none on the cutty but some on the caddy when they unlock my topic :cheesy:


----------



## IN YA MOUF




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Jan 16 2011, 09:21 PM~19614069
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 16 2011, 10:06 PM~19614981
> *:wow:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## midwestcoast

:cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 16 2011, 07:13 PM~19614025
> *none on the cutty but some on the caddy when they unlock my topic :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL+Jan 17 2011, 12:25 AM~19615909-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 01:52 AM~19616753
> *:cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LacN_Thru_@Jan 17 2011, 02:08 PM~19619798
> *:cheesy:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

Hot Damn! Almost 500 Pages of smilies keep it up KAKALAK! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2011, 03:43 PM~19620533
> *Hot Damn! Almost 500 Pages of smilies keep it up KAKALAK!  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: that was a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2011, 12:43 PM~19620533
> *Hot Damn! Almost 500 Pages of smilies keep it up KAKALAK!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

500


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jan 17 2011, 10:42 PM~19624096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 10:46 PM~19624130
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 10:58 PM~19624273
> *500
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

you almost there doggy... 500


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## HYDRO 64

Bump 4 M Brother.... :biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO 64

Bump 4 My Brother.... :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Jan 18 2011, 12:24 AM~19625446-->
> 
> 
> 
> you almost there doggy... 500
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 09:57 AM~19637419
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HYDRO [email protected] 19 2011, 11:04 AM~19637742
> *Bump 4 M Brother.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HYDRO [email protected] 19 2011, 11:04 AM~19637748
> *Bump 4 My Brother.... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> double reposty :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Still Hated_@Jan 19 2011, 08:50 PM~19642164
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## romero13




----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 17 2011, 09:58 PM~19624273
> *500
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by romero13+Jan 19 2011, 11:44 PM~19643980-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: thanks for the bump (no ****) :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-DUVAL_@Jan 19 2011, 11:54 PM~19644146
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


:yessad: :burn:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

:ugh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2011, 08:23 AM~19647344
> *
> :yessad: :burn:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## romero13

> :wave: thanks for the bump (no ****) :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2011, 08:23 AM~19647344
> *:wave: thanks for the bump (no ****) :biggrin:
> 
> :yessad: :burn:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 20 2011, 10:42 PM~19653740
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


you want a bump too :naughty: :boink: (no **** though :cheesy: )


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2011, 08:20 PM~19654182
> *you want a bump too :naughty: :boink:  (no **** though :cheesy: )
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 21 2011, 09:54 AM~19657818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 21 2011, 10:08 AM~19658858
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 22 2011, 01:33 PM~19666765
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  I still got your a-arms :naughty: LMK when you want to get them


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 22 2011, 10:38 AM~19666791
> *:biggrin:   I still got your a-arms :naughty: LMK when you want to get them
> *


U still got the tag box to ?????????????????????????????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 23 2011, 06:40 PM~19675638
> *U still got the tag box too ?????????????????????????????
> *


yeah niccah.................... and you been had by the spell check police :cheesy:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 23 2011, 05:06 PM~19676274
> *yeah niccah.................... and you been had by the spell check police :cheesy:
> *


Lmao...................Kakalak owned................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Kool..............ill pick them up later this week......gonna be over in Plant City...........


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 23 2011, 09:42 PM~19677008
> *Lmao...................Kakalak owned................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Kool..............ill pick them up later this week......gonna be over in Plant City...........
> *


bring your welder and some plate................ ATC's frame needs some welding and the a-arms & box should make us even :0 :wow: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## D-BO

> [/quote
> 
> That's the O.G diamond flake! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by D-BO_@Jan 24 2011, 02:09 PM~19682278
> *That's the O.G diamond flake! :biggrin:
> *


:yes:
that would make the K9's go crazy :rofl:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2011, 11:35 AM~19682471
> *:yes:
> that would make the K9's go crazy :rofl:
> *


And then fall out............   




That's the O.G diamond flake! :biggrin:
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 23 2011, 10:18 PM~19679266
> *bring your welder and some plate................ ATC's frame needs some welding and the a-arms & box should make us even :0 :wow: :biggrin: :h5:
> *


A-nother
T-ired
C-racker
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
What we need ??????????????????


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2011, 03:38 PM~19682922
> *A-nother
> T-ired
> C-racker
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> What we need ??????????????????
> *


your welder, some plate enough to do the front and you (no joto) :biggrin: I really want to knock this out one day. I changed my mind about a full frame wrap....... this car has been apart too long.... need to cut my dreams short and make it a reality


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2011, 12:54 PM~19683049
> *your welder, some plate enough to do the front and you (no joto) :biggrin:  I really want to knock this out one day. I changed my mind about a full frame wrap....... this car has been apart too long.... need to cut my dreams short and make it a reality
> *


You got some clamps ???????????????????????????????????????????
And a torch ?????????????????????
My torch is still down south...lol....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 24 2011, 04:21 PM~19683289
> *You got some clamps ???????????????????????????????????????????
> And a torch ?????????????????????
> My torch is still down south...lol....
> *


:nosad: I can prolly get one but I cant do it this weekend. Can we set something up in the future. I can take the engine out and dissassemble the front suspension :dunno:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2011, 01:35 PM~19682471
> *:yes:
> that would make the K9's go crazy :rofl:
> *


 :uh: bump


----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2011, 06:56 PM~19686438
> *:nosad: I can prolly get one but I cant do it this weekend. Can we set something up in the future. I can take the engine out and dissassemble the front suspension :dunno:
> *


Damn...........we gonna put some 2 inch extensions, plate the whole front end, drop in some 4 1/2 tons, re wire the batteries and bang that hoe !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Jan 25 2011, 09:45 AM~19691243
> *Damn...........we gonna put some 2 inch extensions, plate the whole front end, drop in some 4 1/2 tons, re wire the batteries and bang that hoe !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


naw I cant hurt levs feelings when the cutty is swingin higher than his car. It will just be a lay and play


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## jrcerda




----------



## Still Hated

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 25 2011, 07:06 AM~19691318
> *naw I cant hurt levs feelings when the cutty is swingin higher than his car. It will just be a lay and play
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Still Hated

:squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint: :squint:


----------



## midwestcoast

> [/quote
> 
> That's the O.G diamond flake! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> WE CAN CALL THAT NOSE-CANDY FLAKE :biggrin: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

> :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## cwb4eva

:420:


----------



## littlerascle59




----------



## KAKALAK

wtf :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## littlerascle59

You know you like it. :uh:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 2 2011, 08:40 PM~19999998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn thats how it going down in here.. :nono:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 2 2011, 08:58 PM~20000150
> *You know you like it. :uh:
> *


take that paint you were giving away and fk'n drink it :uh:


----------



## shops laggard

[/quote]

Daaammnnn I just sneezed and had to cut up the rug to put it back on the mirror :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 2 2011, 08:15 PM~20000812
> *take that paint you were giving away and fk'n drink it  :uh:
> *


:guns:


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Mar 2 2011, 05:40 PM~19999998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 28 2008, 05:01 AM~9801235
> *Well this weekend we removed the trim and the weatherstripping around the doors, even had the wifey putting in work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt 4 da Ladies


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by shops laggard+Mar 2 2011, 11:42 PM~20001808-->
> 
> 
> 
> Daaammnnn I just sneezed and had to cut up the rug to put it back on the mirror  :wow:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 12:46 AM~20002738
> *:guns:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 01:15 AM~20003167
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> <!--QuoteBegin-1stL8dSuperNatural_@Mar 3 2011, 01:18 AM~20003200
> *ttt 4 da Ladies
> *


:h5:


----------



## casper38




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Mar 13 2011, 07:39 PM~20082525
> *
> *


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 13 2011, 07:32 PM~20082803
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Mar 13 2011, 11:32 PM~20085377
> *:uh:
> *


:h5:


----------



## hoppin92

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 25 2011, 10:06 AM~19691318
> *naw I cant hurt levs feelings when the cutty is swingin higher than his car. It will just be a lay and play
> *


yeah ok thats not gonna happen.................................  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by hoppin92_@Mar 14 2011, 05:51 PM~20089422
> *yeah ok thats not gonna happen.................................   :biggrin:
> *


oh shit I didnt think you were going to read that :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

:biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

TTMFT !!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:wow:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

TTT


----------



## sour diesel

:around:


----------



## midwestcoast




----------



## SPOOK82

:wave:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 14 2011, 07:12 PM~20090447
> *oh shit I didnt think you were going to read that :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


 :chuck: :chuck: :chuck:


----------



## KAKALAK

Well after much deliberation, I have decided to let the cutty go to a new home. Im trading it and everything I have for it for a 1965 Impala Convertible Project. In a way im losing but in another way Im gaining. So no more pics prolly unless I build it for the new owner. Thats still being discussed.


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> Well after much deliberation, I have decided to let the cutty go to a new home. Im trading it and everything I have for it for a 1965 Impala Convertible Project. In a way im losing but in another way Im gaining. So no more pics prolly unless I build it for the new owner. Thats still being discussed.


:shocked:
Can't lose with a vert bro. You can finish off the lac and ride it while you take your time on the 65. Lets see pic of the Impala :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

LacN_Thru said:


> :shocked:
> Can't lose with a vert bro. You can finish off the lac and ride it while you take your time on the 65. Lets see pic of the Impala :biggrin: :yes:


I dont want to post up on here, send me an email and I'll let you peek :cheesy:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863

howdy i rekon


----------



## KAKALAK

ELMAÑOSO863 said:


> howdy i rekon


wussup potna :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN

KAKALAK said:


> Well after much deliberation, I have decided to let the cutty go to a new home. Im trading it and everything I have for it for a 1965 Impala Convertible Project. In a way im losing but in another way Im gaining. So no more pics prolly unless I build it for the new owner. Thats still being discussed.


Uh Oh I'll keep my eye out for this one:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

CUZICAN said:


> Uh Oh I'll keep my eye out for this one:nicoderm:


:shocked: :nicoderm:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> I dont want to post up on here, send me an email and I'll let you peek :cheesy:


PM sent :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

sent


----------



## Blocky77

:drama:


----------

